# What nail polish are you wearing? Part 9



## Tracy

Please continue!
Part 8:http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-8-a-785926.html


----------



## frick&frack

Tracy said:


> Please continue!
> Part 8:http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-8-a-785926.html



thanks Tracy!


----------



## frick&frack

> *Taniherd*: Dance legend 174 thermal with
> Sephora Formula X Over the moon top coat


^what a fabulous happy pink/purple! love the shimmer.




> *Creativelyswank*: This polish was kismet. It's the August birthstone peridot named Claudia by Julep. It arrived on my birthday yesterday. My name is Claudia.


^it's lovely & reflects its name well.  happy birthday!




> *pollekeskisses*: Black Cat Lacquer? (I think) "Eggnog and Cookies"


^cute little glitters!




> *roundandround*: My manis these past few days
> 
> I wore this in Milan, Dior Marilyn-not a great shot but I like to take the whole picture of the magazine's cover
> 
> Dior St. Tropez
> 
> I'm wearing this now: Chanel Eastern Light
> I just don't know why I love this white color in particular. I'm on the fence getting this on the first place bec. it's just white. The DH knew I like it and he got it for me


^gorgeous manis!  hope you enjoyed milan.  I love the soft white chanel...very delicate & pretty.  DH is so sweet to have gotten it for you.


----------



## Astb

Pollie-Jean said:
			
		

> P2 Iridescent, added Dior


Great pairing. Nice soft color.




			
				Taniherd said:
			
		

> Dance legend 174 thermal with
> Sephora Formula X Over the moon top coat


Very cool thermal combo with the twinkle. Good colors.




			
				Williss said:
			
		

> 2 days old...
> Essie - Master Plan


Love this color! Nice accent nail too.




			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> essie-tart deco.


Nice.




			
				Creativelyswank said:
			
		

> This polish was kismet. It's the August birthstone peridot named Claudia by Julep. It arrived on my birthday yesterday. My name is Claudia. &#65532;
> 
> pardon the messy cuticles, I couldn't wait to post.


Great color. Love the amount of glitter. How perfect for you. Hope you had a great birthday!





			
				Pollekeskisses said:
			
		

> Black Cat Lacquer? (I think) "Eggnog and Cookies"


Cute white mani with the speckles. I really like it.







			
				Roundandround said:
			
		

> YAY Dior Massai looks fab on your toes!
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 
> My manis these past few days
> 
> 
> I wore this in Milan,
> 
> Dior Marilyn-not a great shot but I like to take the whole picture of the magazine's cover&#65532;
> 
> Dior St. Tropez
> 
> I'm wearing this now
> 
> Chanel Eastern Light
> 
> I just don't know why I love this white color in particular. I'm on the fence getting this on the first place bec. it's just white. The DH knew I like it and he got it for me


That's so sweet of your husband. Lovely colors. I like plain white manis.


----------



## Astb

My first Essie polish, and I was surprised at how fast it dried, and that it doesn't look streaky. It's such a pretty color.

Slapped on two coats of "Penny Talk" before my date last night so my nails wouldn't be completely bare.


----------



## sb1212

Essie "raspberry"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Astb said:


> Great pairing. Nice soft color.


Thank you !



Astb said:


> My first Essie polish, and I was surprised at how fast it dried, and that it doesn't look streaky. It's such a pretty color.
> 
> Slapped on two coats of "Penny Talk" before my date last night so my nails wouldn't be completely bare.



So elegant ! I hope your date was nice 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2710551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie "raspberry"



Beautiful ! Love this color

*round*, thank you !
your pics, especially the Marilyn shot  ,are just great. I love the shape of your nails , so classy, and the colors too . Perfect ! 
Your DH is sweet, buying you the things you love !


----------



## sb1212

Pollie ...thank you &#128516;


----------



## Kailuagal

Julep Marjorie with water decal on ring finger.  Love that the Julep has a slight shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

Astb said:


> My first Essie polish, and I was surprised at how fast it dried, and that it doesn't look streaky. It's such a pretty color.
> 
> Slapped on two coats of "Penny Talk" before my date last night so my nails wouldn't be completely bare.


^pretty rose gold color!




sb1212 said:


> Essie "raspberry"


^fabulous color!




Kailuagal said:


> Julep Marjorie with water decal on ring finger.  Love that the Julep has a slight shimmer.


^I love orange for the summer...so happy!


----------



## sb1212

Thanks frick &#128515;


----------



## Librarychickie

My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.


----------



## Trahnee

Zoya Bevin


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.


^loooooooooooooooooove this shade of green! 




Trahnee said:


> Zoya Bevin


^lovely color!


----------



## luvumore

Kailuagal said:


> Julep Marjorie with water decal on ring finger.  Love that the Julep has a slight shimmer.




Love!!!!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592




Love this color. Your nails always look so good


----------



## taniherd

Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592




Ha! Very nice. I just bought this color yesterday.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592





Trahnee said:


> View attachment 2711596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Bevin



I love both 

Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


----------



## sb1212

That's really pretty Pollie


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Trahnee said:


> View attachment 2711596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Bevin




That's pretty green


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love both
> 
> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color




It's nice on you love


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love both
> 
> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


Looks really nice on you, however you need to see it yourself to like a colour.


----------



## pollekeskisses

I'm wearing a china glaze brown that I forgot the name off (bottle is elsewhere in the house). Second day wear and already chipping, I have a love/hate relationship with CG. Love their colours, but the durability on me isn't that high. 

Oh well.. new polish tomorrow.


----------



## Kailuagal

Astb said:


> My first Essie polish, and I was surprised at how fast it dried, and that it doesn't look streaky. It's such a pretty color.
> Slapped on two coats of "Penny Talk" before my date last night so my nails wouldn't be completely bare.


This is such a pretty metallic rose gold. Very elegant. 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2710551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie "raspberry"


I love this bright pink! Looks like gel nails. So pretty!



frick&frack said:


> ^I love orange for the summer...so happy!


Thanks Frick! I would never ever have thought in a million years I would wear orange...ever!  But these things happen when you meet such fabulous enablers in the nail forums! 



Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> View attachment 2711592


Beautiful green. And your nails always are perfect!  You polish so nicely. 



Trahnee said:


> View attachment 2711596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Bevin


I like this green. The name is so familiar. I either have it or it's on my wishlist. I must check! If so, it will be my next mani. Thanks for the inspiration!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I love both
> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


I think this looks very lovely. It looks almost like a cold blue gray?  Very pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

luvumore said:


> Love!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love both
> 
> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


^I looooooooooooooooooooooooooove it!!!  is this the first time you've worn blue?  I say give it some time.  you'll probably grow to love it.  it's such a nice soft gray-blue.




Kailuagal said:


> Thanks Frick! I would never ever have thought in a million years I would wear orange...ever!  But these things happen when you meet such fabulous enablers in the nail forums!


^ love my NP ladies!


----------



## Tracy

frick&frack said:


> thanks Tracy!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Astb said:


> Great color. Love the amount of glitter. How perfect for you. Hope you had a great birthday!.




Thank you, I did &#128522;


----------



## MahoganyQT

Deborah Lippmann Phoenix Rising


----------



## abitzberger

I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!


----------



## MahoganyQT

abitzberger said:


> I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712766




I have this color and love Butter London colors but they simply do not last on me!! I even use their base and top coats!!


----------



## abitzberger

MahoganyQT said:


> I have this color and love Butter London colors but they simply do not last on me!! I even use their base and top coats!!




Oh no! That's such a bummer! It's funny because I normally have chips all over the place with any other kind of polish. It's so weird how some polishes last forever on some people and chip like crazy with others.


----------



## luvumore

Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color







[/QUOTE]


So pretty!!!


----------



## luvumore

Zoya Kennedy


----------



## tgirl25

Dollish Expecto Patronum....  I love it even though my fingers don't look the greatest with white polish.  The teal glitter steal the show!  





https://www.google.com/search?rls={...HJIXk8AGJ_YCoCw&ved=0CBwQBSgA&biw=911&bih=403


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> That's really pretty Pollie





ayutilovesGST said:


> It's nice on you love



Thank you 



pollekeskisses said:


> Looks really nice on you, however you need to see it yourself to like a colour.



 
Thank you !



Kailuagal said:


> I think this looks very lovely. It looks almost like a *cold blue gray*?  Very pretty!


Yes 
Thank you


frick&frack said:


> ^I looooooooooooooooooooooooooove it!!!  is this the first time you've worn blue?  I say give it some time.  you'll probably grow to love it.  it's such a nice soft gray-blue.



Thank you, frick 
Yes, I'm not used to wear "darker" colors on my hands... Feels strange



luvumore said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy



Omg, I *love *this !!


----------



## sb1212

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy




Pretty color ..I might have to look into this color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Opi Pedal Faster Suzi


----------



## taniherd

China Glaze Aquadelic


----------



## Astb

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2710551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie "raspberry"


Great color. Looks like it's got a great shine.



Kailuagal said:


> Julep Marjorie with water decal on ring finger.  Love that the Julep has a slight shimmer.


Pretty orange!



Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592


Great pop of color.



Trahnee said:


> View attachment 2711596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Bevin


Pretty teal.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


Blue-gray is my all-time favorite color. My bedroom is painted that color. 

I think it looks really nice on you, but you have to like it.



MahoganyQT said:


> Deborah Lippmann Phoenix Rising
> View attachment 2712702


Very nice.



abitzberger said:


> I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712766


Nice deep color.



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy


Lovely nude.



tgirl25 said:


> Dollish Expecto Patronum....  I love it even though my fingers don't look the greatest with white polish.  The teal glitter steal the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rls={...HJIXk8AGJ_YCoCw&ved=0CBwQBSgA&biw=911&bih=403


Beautiful.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Opi Pedal Faster Suzi


Love a pastel pink.



taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic


Cool teal/aqua.


----------



## Astb

Kailuagal said:


> This is such a pretty metallic rose gold. Very elegant.





frick&frack said:


> ^pretty rose gold color!





Pollie-Jean said:


> So elegant ! I hope your date was nice



Thank you!
_Pollie_, my date was loads of fun and lasted 5 hours. Hopefully it wasn't just the nail polish!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Deborah Lippmann Phoenix Rising


^this coppery glitter looks beautiful on you!




abitzberger said:


> I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!


^yay for the color & no chips!


----------



## frick&frack

luvumore said:


> Zoya Kennedy


^such a pretty soft color!




tgirl25 said:


> Dollish Expecto Patronum....  I love it even though my fingers don't look the greatest with white polish.  The teal glitter steal the show!


^very summery...love it!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Opi Pedal Faster Suzi


^I adore this pink!  looks so pretty on you!!!  I've been in the mood to wear pinks.  you've inspired me to wear this one again.




taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic


^perfect for summer...happy & tropical!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Astb said:


> Love a pastel pink.


Thank you 



Astb said:


> Thank you!
> _Pollie_, my date was loads of fun and lasted 5 hours. *Hopefully it wasn't just the nail polish*!




If it was... forget him :greengrin:





frick&frack said:


> ^I adore this pink!  looks so pretty on you!!!  I've been* in the mood to wear pinks*.  you've inspired me to wear this one again.


Thank you, frick ! Pinks are a special thing,aren't they ? I feel different, while wearing them 

This color works just great for me. Could get one of my basics


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic



Of course I love this !


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My own "junon" dress , and my story hehe 

It's junon by dior 
Sailor by dior 


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ beautiful pic !

China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin rouge


----------



## Creativelyswank

hotshot said:


> Christian Louboutin rouge




Ooh, I want to see!! I just realized I slipped below my VIB status...just need to spend $46. I'm thinking CL polish!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands




Yummy, like cotton candy!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous manis!  hope you enjoyed milan.  I love the soft white chanel...very delicate & pretty.  DH is so sweet to have gotten it for you.




Thank you f&f, I did enjoy Milan very much. He's a keeper 



Astb said:


> That's so sweet of your husband. Lovely colors. I like plain white manis.




Thank you! I'm glad some ladies love white manis too.






Pollie-Jean said:


> *round*, thank you !
> your pics, especially the Marilyn shot  ,are just great. I love the shape of your nails , so classy, and the colors too . Perfect !
> Your DH is sweet, buying you the things you love !




Thank you Pollie! I knew you'd love that Marilyn mani shot lol When I saw the picture I immediately knew you'll give a compliment on that  isn't it funny? 



Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you
> You have such gorgeous nails, I love that Chanel!




Thank you!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands




Pretty on you and all the previous manis! Junon is pretty tho but maybe it's not your type of color. Try it another time, maybe it will grow on you. 



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2714214
> 
> 
> My own "junon" dress , and my story hehe
> 
> It's junon by dior
> Sailor by dior
> 
> 
> Hold on, God knows what he is doing .




Great mani!



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy




LOVE this on you and my type of nude too!



tgirl25 said:


> Dollish Expecto Patronum....  I love it even though my fingers don't look the greatest with white polish.  The teal glitter steal the show!




Lovely mani. Teal glitters looks awesome over white.



taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic





abitzberger said:


> I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712766




Great vampy mani!


----------



## roundandround

Wearing red again due to match what I wore to the party last night 


Dior Massai Red+Nfu Oh 59 over ring and inder fingers











My previous mani


Chanel Miami Peach










Miami Peach doesn't compliment my skintone very well but I love this polish. That's why I still use it once in a while


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick ! Pinks are a special thing,aren't they ? I feel different, while wearing them
> 
> This color works just great for me. Could get one of my basics


^yes, I love pink.  it's my favorite color.  just removed a pink yesterday though...& painted a color similar to what you're wearing...

is that for audrey?  such a perfect tiffany turquoise!  I enjoy wearing turquoise & aqua in the summer especially.


----------



## frick&frack

ayutilovesGST said:


> My own "junon" dress , and my story hehe
> 
> It's junon by dior
> Sailor by dior


^your mani perfectly complements your dress!  great job 




Pollie-Jean said:


> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands


^what a magical NP!  I told ya you'd love ChG...




roundandround said:


> Wearing red again due to match what I wore to the party last night
> Dior Massai Red+Nfu Oh 59 over ring and inder fingers
> 
> 
> My previous mani
> Chanel Miami Peach
> Miami Peach doesn't compliment my skintone very well but I love this polish. That's why I still use it once in a while


^sexy in red...I bet mr round was happy!  loving the added flakies too.

that's a beautiful peach!  it's not great on me either, but I like to wear coral in the summer.  I can get away with shades that have more pink in them.


----------



## Creativelyswank

My darling 12 year old son bought me this polish for my birthday. He's my sweetie &#10084;&#65039;
Sinful: Why Not
Essie: stroke of brilliance


----------



## krissa

Deborah lippmann groove is in the heart.


----------



## krissa

roundandround said:


> Wearing red again due to match what I wore to the party last night
> 
> 
> Dior Massai Red+Nfu Oh 59 over ring and inder fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous mani
> 
> 
> Chanel Miami Peach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Peach doesn't compliment my skintone very well but I love this polish. That's why I still use it once in a while



Love these both. This thread makes my chanel wish list longer!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oops


----------



## luvumore

OPI You're Such a Budapest


----------



## MahoganyQT

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2714889
> 
> OPI You're Such a Budapest




One of my favorites! Lovely!


----------



## Astb

Pollie-Jean said:


> This color works just great for me. Could get one of my basics


Cool color. Indeed very reminiscent of Tiffany blue.



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2714214
> 
> 
> My own "junon" dress , and my story hehe
> 
> It's junon by dior
> Sailor by dior
> 
> 
> Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


Great coordination with your dress. Love it.



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands


Super. I'm seeing a trend for you... :grin:



roundandround said:


> Wearing red again due to match what I wore to the party last night
> 
> Dior Massai Red+Nfu Oh 59 over ring and inder fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous mani
> 
> Chanel Miami Peach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Peach doesn't compliment my skintone very well but I love this polish. That's why I still use it once in a while


Vivacious red. Looks really great.
Pretty summery color. It's a nice coral. 




Creativelyswank said:


> My darling 12 year old son bought me this polish for my birthday. He's my sweetie &#10084;&#65039;
> Sinful: Why Not
> Essie: stroke of brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714742


Nice blue. How adorable of him to support your nail polish habit.



krissa said:


> Deborah lippmann groove is in the heart.


Nice pink. It's great.



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2714889
> 
> OPI You're Such a Budapest


This lavender is always really beautiful. Such a great color. Good choice.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Loreal Diamond in the rough


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands




Thank you dear 
Nice manis on you too


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## ayutilovesGST

roundandround said:


> Pretty on you and all the previous manis! Junon is pretty tho but maybe it's not your type of color. Try it another time, maybe it will grow on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great mani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this on you and my type of nude too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely mani. Teal glitters looks awesome over white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great vampy mani!




Thanks love


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## ayutilovesGST

frick&frack said:


> ^your mani perfectly complements your dress!  great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^what a magical NP!  I told ya you'd love ChG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^sexy in red...I bet mr round was happy!  loving the added flakies too.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a beautiful peach!  it's not great on me either, but I like to wear coral in the summer.  I can get away with shades that have more pink in them.




Thank you dear&#128525;


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Astb said:


> Cool color. Indeed very reminiscent of Tiffany blue.
> 
> 
> Great coordination with your dress. Love it.
> 
> 
> Super. I'm seeing a trend for you... :grin:
> 
> 
> Vivacious red. Looks really great.
> Pretty summery color. It's a nice coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blue. How adorable of him to support your nail polish habit.
> 
> 
> Nice pink. It's great.
> 
> 
> This lavender is always really beautiful. Such a great color. Good choice.




Thanks dear &#128536;


Hold on, God knows what he is doing .


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands




I like this. Very pretty. What's the color name?


----------



## taniherd

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2714889
> 
> OPI You're Such a Budapest




One of my fav OPI colors.  Nice mani.


----------



## frick&frack

Creativelyswank said:


> My darling 12 year old son bought me this polish for my birthday. He's my sweetie &#10084;&#65039;
> Sinful: Why Not
> Essie: stroke of brilliance


^beautiful blue!  what a sweet gift from your son 




krissa said:


> Deborah lippmann groove is in the heart.


^very pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

luvumore said:


> OPI You're Such a Budapest


^fantastic pastel purple!




MahoganyQT said:


> Loreal Diamond in the rough!


^the sparkle & texture in this make it look so fabulous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Creativelyswank said:


> Yummy, like cotton candy!


You're making such nice comparisons !
Thank you



roundandround said:


> Thank you Pollie! I knew you'd love that Marilyn mani shot lol When I saw the picture I immediately knew you'll give a compliment on that  isn't it funny?


You know how I'm " working" 



roundandround said:


> Wearing red again due to match what I wore to the party last night
> 
> 
> Dior Massai Red+Nfu Oh 59 over ring and inder fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous mani
> 
> 
> Chanel Miami Peach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Peach doesn't compliment my skintone very well but I love this polish. That's why I still use it once in a while


Beautiful manis ! The peach is just sweet !



frick&frack said:


> ^yes, I love pink.  it's my favorite color.  just removed a pink yesterday though...& painted a color similar to what you're wearing...
> 
> *is that for audrey*?  such a perfect tiffany turquoise!  I enjoy wearing turquoise & aqua in the summer especially.


Yes, I'm thinking of getting a bag dyed in this color 



frick&frack said:


> ^what a magical NP!  I told ya you'd love ChG...




Thank you !
You're an encyclopedia in NPs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Creativelyswank said:


> My darling 12 year old son bought me this polish for my birthday. He's my sweetie &#10084;&#65039;
> Sinful: Why Not
> Essie: stroke of brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714742


You've a nice son !



krissa said:


> Deborah lippmann groove is in the heart.


Beautiful !



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2714889
> 
> OPI You're Such a Budapest


Love this ! Need to check it out 



Astb said:


> Cool color. Indeed very reminiscent of Tiffany blue.


Thank you ! I hope it will be available for a loong time



taniherd said:


> I like this. Very pretty. What's the color name?


Thank you !
It's Tantalize Me


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Forget Me Not


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, I'm thinking of getting a bag dyed in this color


^yes...that would be gorgeous!  I have a fendi B bag in a similar color, but lighter 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! I hope it will be available for a loong time


^it will be.  it's already been available for years.  I bought mine at least 5 years ago.  I think it's one of their best sellers.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Forget Me Not


^that's a stunning color!  looks great on you.  what a perfect fall/autumn purple.


----------



## its_a_keeper

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2714889
> 
> OPI You're Such a Budapest



Such a nice color!
I should get mine out again...



MahoganyQT said:


> Loreal Diamond in the rough



ohhhh!!! This looks awesome on you! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Forget Me Not



Such a nice purple! I really like it but never picked it up due to the Scent and it was so similar to Purple mix.


----------



## pollekeskisses




----------



## ANL1

Kailuagal said:


> Julep Marjorie with water decal on ring finger.  Love that the Julep has a slight shimmer.


Gorgeous orange and the nail decal looks so pretty




Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592


Gorgeous 



Trahnee said:


> View attachment 2711596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Bevin


Amazing green



Pollie-Jean said:


> I love both
> 
> Tried this yesterday, but I'm not completely convinced. Junon is not "my" color


I really like this grey on you, especially with the glitter



taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic


Gorgeous summer color, looks great on you



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful pic !
> 
> China Glaze is a really amazing brand ! I  just needed one coat of this to glam up my hands


Pretty purple


----------



## ANL1

Creativelyswank said:


> My darling 12 year old son bought me this polish for my birthday. He's my sweetie &#10084;&#65039;
> Sinful: Why Not
> Essie: stroke of brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714742


That's so cute! A great blue



krissa said:


> Deborah lippmann groove is in the heart.


This looks amazing on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Forget Me Not


Gorgeous and I love love looooove those shoes



pollekeskisses said:


>


Very pretty


----------



## ANL1

Yes love g23-3 and g26-1

Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose


----------



## MahoganyQT

pollekeskisses said:


>




So cute!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MahoganyQT said:


> Loreal Diamond in the rough
> 
> View attachment 2715035



Just great ! 



frick&frack said:


> ^yes...that would be gorgeous!  I have a fendi B bag in a similar color, but lighter
> 
> 
> 
> ^*it will be*.  it's already been available for years.  I bought mine at least 5 years ago.  I think it's one of their best sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> ^that's a stunning color!  looks great on you.  what a perfect fall/autumn purple.



Thank you, frick
I'm relieved ! I love reliability 
I'm checking colors for the bag right now. I'm not sure yet 
I'd love to see a pic of your Fendi 



its_a_keeper said:


> Such a nice purple! I really like it but never picked it up due to the* Scent *and it was so similar to Purple mix.


Thank you, keeper !
Haven't noticed that 
My feet are fortunately far away from my nose...



ANL1 said:


> Gorgeous and I love love looooove those shoes


Thank you, ANL 
They are soo comfy 



ANL1 said:


> Yes love g23-3 and g26-1
> 
> Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose



That's really cute  This pink / purple is beautiful !
What about a lot of top coat to fix them ?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:


----------



## Rhayne

Covergirl forever frosted


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
> Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:


Gorgeous!


----------



## 1249dcnative

MahoganyQT said:


> Loreal Diamond in the rough
> 
> View attachment 2715035


 
So pretty on you.  I don't see swatches of this collection much.

Ladies, I haven't seen anything less than gorgoeous. Even though there have been colors that I never thought I would consider wearing, I've seen so many lovely swatches that my mind has been changed many times over.


----------



## ANL1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
> Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:


Awesome combo with a gorgeous bag! And love the shoes too! Are they Birks too? I've never seen them before! All your pictures are making me want a pair


----------



## Creativelyswank

Pollie-Jean said:


> Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
> Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:




Lovely!! The color reminds me if my favorite cashmere sweater, and it has that same soft lush look! Love your Rockie, mine is blue lol.


----------



## Creativelyswank

ANL1 said:


> Yes love g23-3 and g26-1
> 
> Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose




So delightful, love the pink!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Thank you all for the compliments, my son really is so kind hearted and generous, he knows I've been in a blue kick lately. Oh, he also picked out some lovely diamond earrings to go with the polish. I'm very fortunate. 

Ok, now I need to figure out how to multi-quote, this thread moves fast!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pollekeskisses said:


>


Like choicest chocolates ! Yummy !



ANL1 said:


> Awesome combo with a gorgeous bag! And love the shoes too! *Are they Birks too*? I've never seen them before! All your pictures are making me want a pair



Thank you ANL !
Yes, I would recommend to give them a try, if you're searching for completely relaxed sandals for daily life




chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks 



Creativelyswank said:


> Lovely!! The color reminds me if my favorite cashmere sweater, and it has that same soft lush look! Love your Rockie, *mine is blue* lol.


Great, another Wang lover ! Is it matching your polish ? 
Thank you, Creatively !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rhayne said:


> Covergirl forever frosted
> 
> View attachment 2715399



Love a neutral look ! Your nails are looking healthy and strong. I'm waiting for Dior Glow and I'm hoping it will look pretty manicured without any effort


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


>


^what a sweet mani! 




ANL1 said:


> Yes love g23-3 and g26-1
> 
> Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose


^love the flower glitter!  you need a thick TC for those big flowers.  seche vite is good if you can get it over there.  I also use gelous, but again, not sure if you can get it.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick
> I'm relieved ! I love reliability
> I'm checking colors for the bag right now. I'm not sure yet
> I'd love to see a pic of your Fendi


^I'll post a pic in the WC thread


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
> Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:


^love that you have a matching bag in that same fabulous purple! 




Rhayne said:


> Covergirl forever frosted


^almost looks like a frenchie!


----------



## abitzberger

Pollie-Jean said:


> Added P2 iridescent top coat and thought it was a good idea to fish out my purple Rockie
> Now I fluoresce from head to toes :shame:




Love the polish and your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Kellie Gonzo


----------



## luvumore

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Kellie Gonzo
> 
> View attachment 2716040




Love this color!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great, another Wang lover ! Is it matching your polish ?
> Thank you, Creatively !




It's a bit deeper. The royal blue, I'll take a picture of it tomorrow with my new mani. They're such great bags.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Kellie Gonzo



that's such a great color on you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ANL1 said:


> Yes love g23-3 and g26-1
> 
> Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose


This is so you! Love it! A shame they came off!


----------



## Kailuagal

abitzberger said:


> I am wearing butter London "la moss" and I absolutely love this color plus I am three days in and absolutely no chipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712766


Wow, this mani looks awesome for three days!  Great shine and wear. I have good wear with BL as well but only if I'm wearing their base and top coat. Love Butter London!



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy


Very pretty mani! So soft and elegant. 



tgirl25 said:


> Dollish Expecto Patronum....  I love it even though my fingers don't look the greatest with white polish.  The teal glitter steal the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rls={...HJIXk8AGJ_YCoCw&ved=0CBwQBSgA&biw=911&bih=403


Love Dollish polish and this one looks great on you!  Don't know why you say you don't look good in white. I think it looks very nice!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Opi Pedal Faster Suzi


Sweet mani!  Pink is so pretty. 



taniherd said:


> China Glaze Aquadelic


Beautiful color on you!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Wearing A Englands Princess Tears. Lovely colour (no time to take a photo, need to run or I'll be late for work). I can see why everybody loves that brand now!


----------



## JDV

Chanel Azure with a stamped fish scale design.  I've gotten more compliments on this in one day than I think any other polish/stamping I've done combined!  Though everyone first asks me if they're Jamberry...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^love that you have a matching bag in that same fabulous purple!



Thank you ! 



abitzberger said:


> Love the polish and your bag is gorgeous!



Thank you ! I'm glad, that I'm using it now more often. Love to carry it



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Kellie Gonzo
> 
> View attachment 2716040



Wonderful color for summer days !



Kailuagal said:


> Sweet mani!  Pink is so pretty.



Thank you !


More trial and error 
So fun !

P2 Pro White,Dior Perle, Opi Whistle My Pirouette


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> More trial and error
> So fun !
> 
> P2 Pro White,Dior Perle, Opi Whistle My Pirouette



love the sparkle & glitter!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

OPI Sky's My Limit


----------



## 1249dcnative

Deborah Lippman - No More Drama.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ funny name !





frick&frack said:


> love the sparkle & glitter!!!


Thank you,my dear !


----------



## chowlover2

gatorpooh said:


> OPI Sky's My Limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716821




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## ANL1

gatorpooh said:


> OPI Sky's My Limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716821


Gorgeous blue



frick&frack said:


> ^what a sweet mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the flower glitter!  you need a thick TC for those big flowers.  seche vite is good if you can get it over there.  I also use gelous, but again, not sure if you can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'll post a pic in the WC thread


Thanks! I think I can get seche vite online, but I've never seen gelous before. Is it available in store? I have a friend going to the US in september, I might ask her to bring me a bottle.



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Kellie Gonzo
> 
> View attachment 2716040


Gorgeous coral



its_a_keeper said:


> This is so you! Love it! A shame they came off!


Thanks



JDV said:


> Chanel Azure with a stamped fish scale design.  I've gotten more compliments on this in one day than I think any other polish/stamping I've done combined!  Though everyone first asks me if they're Jamberry...


Oh this sounds pretty! I would love to see a picture



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! I'm glad, that I'm using it now more often. Love to carry it
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful color for summer days !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> More trial and error
> So fun !
> 
> P2 Pro White,Dior Perle, Opi Whistle My Pirouette



OMG you're doing such unique combos already! I'm impressed! I love it!


----------



## Kailuagal

gatorpooh said:


> OPI Sky's My Limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716821


Ooh...lovely!  I just received this polish and now I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Wearing A Englands Princess Tears. Lovely colour (no time to take a photo, need to run or I'll be late for work). I can see why everybody loves that brand now!


Yay!  I'm so glad you like it! Would love to see how it looks on your fingers if you get a change to photograph it.


----------



## Kailuagal

China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> OMG you're doing such unique combos already! I'm impressed! I love it!



You're so kind, ANL 
Thank you !



Kailuagal said:


> China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.




Love this purple ! Need to check it out, omg...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zoya Pepper matches my cassis Bal not perfectly, but it's good enough for me






Sorry for posting so much...  I'm sure, I'll calm down in some weeks


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.


 Love!


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Kellie Gonzo
> 
> View attachment 2716040



I loveee this red!!


----------



## kenseysimone

View attachment 2718151


I don't remember what polish, I think it's ibd #6 (I'm sure it had a name)


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.




I likey!!! &#128513;


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zoya Pepper matches my cassis Bal not perfectly, but it's good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting so much...  I'm sure, I'll calm down in some weeks




Please don't stop. I like seeing your pretty np, purses, and Birks  &#128077;


----------



## Creativelyswank

Julep Harriet


	

		
			
		

		
	
My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.


----------



## MahoganyQT

A super sparkly gold glitter by Elf..one of my favorites. I think of it as a sparkly neutral on me.


----------



## Creativelyswank

taniherd said:


> please don't stop. I like seeing your pretty np, purses, and birks  &#128077;




+1


----------



## Creativelyswank

Kailuagal said:


> China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.




So pretty! I love this shade of purple.


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Juice bar Hopping from OPI! The perfect neon orange


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> View attachment 2718188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.


 I have the same problem, try Duri Rejuvecoat, available on Amazon. A lovely TPF'er in one of the nail threads and she was right.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> View attachment 2718188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.



Beautiful !



MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 2718245
> 
> A super sparkly gold glitter by Elf..one of my favorites. I think of it as a sparkly neutral on me.



 I'm a fan of round glitter particles !


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> I have the same problem, try Duri Rejuvecoat, available on Amazon. A lovely TPF'er in one of the nail threads and she was right.



Thank you I will give it a try! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of round glitter particles !




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you I will give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you &#128522;




Believe me, you won't be sorry! I have the same problem, my right hand is my workhorse hand! I can give you some tips, don't use your nails as tools ( opening cans ) keep nails moist ( hand lotion or oil ) and no acetone nail polish remover. I know non acetone doesn't work as fast, but it's a killer. Julep makes a great non acetone remover. Watch for sales to get it half off.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this purple ! Need to check it out, omg...





chowlover2 said:


> Love!





taniherd said:


> I likey!!! &#128513;





Creativelyswank said:


> So pretty! I love this shade of purple.



^^^^thank you so much! I'm loving this purple too. Can't get enough of purples lately. Don't know why! Lol


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zoya Pepper matches my cassis Bal not perfectly, but it's good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting so much...  I'm sure, I'll calm down in some weeks


Looks beautiful together!  It always feels so good to feel polished and elegant. I can be in jeans and a tshirt and if my nails and toes look good I feel good. Lol



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2718151
> 
> 
> I don't remember what polish, I think it's ibd #6 (I'm sure it had a name)


Beautiful pink!



Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> View attachment 2718188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.


Love this color. So summery!



MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 2718245
> 
> A super sparkly gold glitter by Elf..one of my favorites. I think of it as a sparkly neutral on me.



I love a great neutral sparkler. I just love sparklies in general!  Bling it on!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Looks beautiful together!  It always feels so good to feel polished and elegant. *I can be in jeans and a tshirt and if my nails and toes look good I feel good*. Lol



Exactly ! I'm always super casual , so I think I can run riot "_on / with / for /of_" :weird: my nails :giggles:

Thank you, Kailuagal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Altar Ego






I'm off , need to test another color


----------



## nncnxx

Hi!


I'm new to this forum, and being a huge nail art lover I just had to join this topic! Nice to meet you all!
I have been rocking the combo of O.P.I:s "I Snow You Love Me" and "My Favourite Ornament" for a few days.


The blurred pic really brings out the effect of ISYLM, which by the way is otherwise impossible for me to catch on camera.  I'm not going to say ANYTHING about picking the shiny little pieces ONE BY ONE from the bottle and placing them ONE BY ONE on the nail. I will ESPECIALLY leave out the description of doing that on my right hand nails... :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> OPI Sky's My Limit




Beautiful ocean blue!


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Thanks! I think I can get seche vite online, but I've never seen gelous before. Is it available in store? I have a friend going to the US in september, I might ask her to bring me a bottle.




Google gelous. It's a thick topcoat. The only problem with seche is shrinkage when putting it over big-3-free NPs. Gelous doesn't shrink. If you wait 24 hours for the NP to dry completely, SV shouldn't shrink it at the tips.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> China Glaze X-Ta-Sea with Dollish Polish California Gurl on accent fingers.




Oh woooow...I'm so diggin' that plum color right now!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zoya Pepper matches my cassis Bal not perfectly, but it's good enough for me
> 
> Sorry for posting so much...  I'm sure, I'll calm down in some weeks




Why are you sorry? We're not. The whole purpose of this thread is to share pics. We want to see 

What a gorgeous combo!


----------



## frick&frack

Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.




Lovely coral! Sorry about the peeling. It's probably because you use & wash that hand more. Your right hand nails are drying out.


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> A super sparkly gold glitter by Elf..one of my favorites. I think of it as a sparkly neutral on me.




A sparkly neutral is the best kind!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Looks beautiful together!  It always feels so good to feel polished and elegant. I can be in jeans and a tshirt and if my nails and toes look good I feel good.




Well said


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Exactly ! I'm always super casual , so I think I can run riot "_on / with / for /of_" :weird: my nails :giggles:




You could use either on or with there


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Altar Ego
> 
> I'm off , need to test another color




Another lovely soft color! It makes me so happy to see you grow in your love for NP.


----------



## frick&frack

nncnxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and being a huge nail art lover I just had to join this topic! Nice to meet you all!
> I have been rocking the combo of O.P.I:s "I Snow You Love Me" and "My Favourite Ornament" for a few days.
> 
> 
> The blurred pic really brings out the effect of ISYLM, which by the way is otherwise impossible for me to catch on camera.  I'm not going to say ANYTHING about picking the shiny little pieces ONE BY ONE from the bottle and placing them ONE BY ONE on the nail. I will ESPECIALLY leave out the description of doing that on my right hand nails... :giggles:




Welcome!  lol... You're definitely in the right place. 

I looove a blingy mani! Have you tried smooshing the glitter around with the brush for placement? It's got to be faster than individually placing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Why are you sorry? We're not. *The whole purpose of this thread is to share pics*. We want to see :loveyes:
> 
> What a gorgeous combo!


Thank you !
Fine that you bring this up to my mind 



frick&frack said:


> You could use either on or with there



Your prepositions are :censor:



frick&frack said:


> Another lovely soft color! It makes me so happy to see you grow in your love for NP.



Thank you !
I'm afraid I'm not growing, rather running up


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I had a relaxed afternoon and tried Marley
With glitter, although it seems not appropriate for my age ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nncnxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and being a huge nail art lover I just had to join this topic! Nice to meet you all!
> I have been rocking the combo of O.P.I:s "I Snow You Love Me" and "My Favourite Ornament" for a few days.
> 
> 
> The blurred pic really brings out the effect of ISYLM, which by the way is otherwise impossible for me to catch on camera.  I'm not going to say ANYTHING about picking the shiny little pieces ONE BY ONE from the bottle and placing them ONE BY ONE on the nail. I will ESPECIALLY leave out the description of doing that on my right hand nails... :giggles:



Wow, that's what I call an mani !


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> Fine that you bring this up to my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Your prepositions are :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> I'm afraid I'm not growing, rather running up


^

I know...english is a PITA (pain in the @ss)

I don't care what you call it, don't stop!  you're among like minds here 




Pollie-Jean said:


> I had a relaxed afternoon and tried Marley
> With glitter, although it seems not appropriate for my age ...


^LOVE IT!!!  it's perfectly appropriate for your age.  you're just not used to it, just like you're not used to blue nails.  give it time.  you'll be wearing big glitter on bright blue next


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> I know..*.english is a PITA* (pain in the @ss)
> 
> I don't care what you call it, don't stop!  *you're among like minds here*
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE IT!!!  it's perfectly appropriate for your age.  you're just not used to it, just like you're not used to blue nails.  give it time.  you'll be wearing big glitter on bright blue next



I think english is actually a very straight-line,precise  language, but I didn't pay attention at school, while prepositions were teached. I played Skat with my bffs under the table...
I love tpf for this ! 
And thanks again for your help, frick


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pollie-Jean said:


> I had a relaxed afternoon and tried Marley
> With glitter, although it seems not appropriate for my age ...



I like it! 
And yes, it is more 'you are not used to it yet' 
I mean, I am 34 and work in inheritance law and go into the office with neon green nails 
Sometimes I can see my boss or his second in command staring at my bright nails, but they never dare to say anything 
They asked me one time about it and seemd kinda curios why I change them almost daily and match them to my outfits, but since then they only stare. 

So wear what you like!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short & Black


----------



## nncnxx

frick&frack said:


> Welcome!  lol... You're definitely in the right place.
> 
> I looove a blingy mani! Have you tried smooshing the glitter around with the brush for placement? It's got to be faster than individually placing.





Hi!
That would be the only reasonable way for applying any dense glitter polish, but the problem with ISYLM is that the glitters in it are so sparse that it would take ages to get a nice even layer of them on the nails.   But girl's gotta do what girl's gotta do


----------



## MahoganyQT

Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone


----------



## Rhayne

None today. Giving them a break for a week. Oh and I cut and filed them all down. Shortest they've been since May 1st. It's weird!


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> I like it!
> And yes, it is more 'you are not used to it yet'
> I mean, I am 34 and work in inheritance law and go into the office with neon green nails
> Sometimes I can see my boss or his second in command staring at my bright nails, but they never dare to say anything
> They asked me one time about it and seemd kinda curios why I change them almost daily and match them to my outfits, but since then they only stare.
> 
> So wear what you like!


^




Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Black


^love it!




MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone


^that's a fabulous multi chrome!  I love that it's relatively subdued colors, but still with a strong & clear shift.


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Secret


----------



## MahoganyQT

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720083




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kailuagal

I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!




Nice! Love the accent finger!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

its_a_keeper said:


> I like it!
> And yes, it is more 'you are not used to it yet'
> I mean, I am 34 and work in inheritance law and *go into the office with neon green nails *
> Sometimes I can see my boss or his second in command staring at my bright nails, but they never dare to say anything
> They asked me one time about it and seemd kinda curios why I change them almost daily and match them to my outfits, but since then they only stare.
> 
> So wear what you like!



 cool ! But I wouldn't do that 
Thank you, keeper 



MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690



Very interesting !



Kailuagal said:


> I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.



Love this purple !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I don't like it. Too much yellow irl


----------



## tgirl25

Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl



That would probably look amazing over a deep purple or black


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tgirl25 said:


> That would probably look amazing over a deep purple or black



Good idea ! I'll test it, thank you tgirl


----------



## ANL1

MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690


Amazing multichrome, it looks like petrol



Kailuagal said:


> I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.


Love the accent nail, so sparkly



Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl


I like it, it looks feminine. Maybe try using it on top of another color?



Pollie-Jean said:


> I had a relaxed afternoon and tried Marley
> With glitter, although it seems not appropriate for my age ...


Such a fun combo, and don't worry about it being appropriate
Where do you buy your Zoya?



Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> View attachment 2718188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.


Fun color



nncnxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and being a huge nail art lover I just had to join this topic! Nice to meet you all!
> I have been rocking the combo of O.P.I:s "I Snow You Love Me" and "My Favourite Ornament" for a few days.
> The blurred pic really brings out the effect of ISYLM, which by the way is otherwise impossible for me to catch on camera.  I'm not going to say ANYTHING about picking the shiny little pieces ONE BY ONE from the bottle and placing them ONE BY ONE on the nail. I will ESPECIALLY leave out the description of doing that on my right hand nails... :giggles:



This looks awesome! Love the sparkly glitter


----------



## ANL1

Yes love "6". I love their naming 
Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.


----------



## abitzberger

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720083




I love this color! I think I am going to add this one to my wish list!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> Such a fun combo, and don't worry about it being appropriate
> Where do you buy your Zoya?


Thank you, ANL 

Here :

http://stores.ebay.de/Petras-NailSt...62987011&_sid=925084531&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690


 I love that!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Secret


^it's the perfect nude for you!




Kailuagal said:


> I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.


^fantastic purple & I love the glitter accent!




Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl


^it's not meant to be worn by itself...it's a topper.  you need to apply it over a color NP.  what you're seeing that you don't like is the gold shimmer.  it will look beautiful over another NP.


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Yes love "6". I love their naming
> Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.


^I love it!  it looks like a pale yellow base color to me...which I love.


----------



## Poth

MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690




I love this!


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE IT!!!  it's perfectly appropriate for your age.  you're just not used to it, just like you're not used to blue nails.  give it time.  you'll be wearing big glitter on bright blue next


Truer words were never spoken!  I never would have dreamed I'd be wearing the colors and combinations I do now!  Loving it!



its_a_keeper said:


> I like it!
> And yes, it is more 'you are not used to it yet'
> I mean, I am 34 and work in inheritance law and go into the office with neon green nails
> Sometimes I can see my boss or his second in command staring at my bright nails, but they never dare to say anything
> They asked me one time about it and seemd kinda curios why I change them almost daily and match them to my outfits, but since then they only stare.
> So wear what you like!


You go girl!!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Black
> View attachment 2719597


Very nice! I love dark colors on short nails. Looks so good!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I had a relaxed afternoon and tried Marley
> With glitter, although it seems not appropriate for my age ...


I think this polish is age appropriate for anyone!



MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690


Nice mani!



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720083


Very pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! Love the accent finger!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this purple !





ANL1 said:


> Love the accent nail, so sparkly





frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic purple & I love the glitter accent!


Thanks ladies! 



ANL1 said:


> Yes love "6". I love their naming
> Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.


Very pretty mani!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl


I agree this would look lovely over other polish colors. Half the fun of polishing is experimenting!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> Yes love "6". I love their naming
> Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.



Just like icecream , lovely



frick&frack said:


> ^it's not meant to be worn by itself...it's a topper.  you need to apply it over a color NP.  what you're seeing that you don't like is the gold shimmer.  it will look beautiful over another NP.



But I want a shade like this, without gold, which I can wear by itself 
I'm a silver girl



Kailuagal said:


> Truer words were never spoken!  I never would have dreamed I'd be wearing the colors and combinations I do now!  Loving it!



Ok, I'll see what happens next


----------



## Pollie-Jean

and Chanel May. I really love it !


----------



## roundandround

Astb said:


> Vivacious red. Looks really great.
> Pretty summery color. It's a nice coral.




Thank you! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful manis ! The peach is just sweet !




Thanks Pollie! Peach is really not my color but I'll wear this color anyhow lol



frick&frack said:


> ^sexy in red...I bet mr round was happy!  loving the added flakies too.
> 
> that's a beautiful peach!  it's not great on me either, but I like to wear coral in the summer.  I can get away with shades that have more pink in them.




Thanks f&f! You know very well the DH with red nps no? I'm with you, peach with pink is good on me too.



krissa said:


> Love these both. This thread makes my chanel wish list longer!




Thank you! We have a never ending lists on here lol


----------------------------------------



luvumore said:


> [ OPI You're Such a Budapest




Pretty on you!






ANL1 said:


> Yes love g23-3 and g26-1
> 
> Too bad the little leaves of the flowers are getting loose




Such a fun mani! Love those cute flowers, bad they're falling out.


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> and Chanel May. I really love it !




Chanel May looks fab on you! I love this color too. I still don't have the chance to wear this color yet this year lol and summer is over where we live ugh. But I'm sure to wear it in coming days 



ANL1 said:


> Yes love "6". I love their naming
> Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.





Love seeing this on you! 





Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720083




That looks perfect on you!



Kailuagal said:


> I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.




Lovely endeed esp.with the gold shimmer!






Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl




It do look pretty in the bottle but too sheer on the nails. It's great to layer over another color' just like the Dior Perle that you have tho Perle is another kind of np.



nncnxx said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and being a huge nail art lover I just had to join this topic! Nice to meet you all!
> I have been rocking the combo of O.P.I:s "I Snow You Love Me" and "My Favourite Ornament" for a few days.
> 
> 
> The blurred pic really brings out the effect of ISYLM, which by the way is otherwise impossible for me to catch on camera.  I'm not going to say ANYTHING about picking the shiny little pieces ONE BY ONE from the bottle and placing them ONE BY ONE on the nail. I will ESPECIALLY leave out the description of doing that on my right hand nails... :giggles:


. 


Welcome on this thread. Your mani looks so festive! Very pretty.


----------



## roundandround

Creativelyswank said:


> Julep Harriet
> View attachment 2718188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left hand nails are perfect, my right hand won't stop pealing!! Sob.




Very pretty summery color on you! Love this kind of shade.






---------------------------------------


China Glaze Holographic OMG a UFO


Sorry for the poor shot, it was a dark rainy day when I made the picture. I wore this np to encourage the sun to come out lol It rained for days around here now sigh.





















Sorry for the photos, I tried to delete them but I can't. Dunno what's wrong with tpf lol





Although the holo on this can't compete to OMG series but I still love this np. The holo is more muted but would wake up when touched by some lighting. What I love on this is that it's a douchrome holo IMO. 


------------------


I'm wearing this now




OPI-I Eat Mainly Lobster my favorite Coral of all times  







With KOH Jade on toes


----------



## Creativelyswank

roundandround said:


> Very pretty summery color on you! Love this kind of shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> China Glaze Holographic OMG a UFO
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor shot, it was a dark rainy day when I made the picture. I wore this np to encourage the sun to come out lol It rained for days around here now sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photos, I tried to delete them but I can't. Dunno what's wrong with tpf lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the holo on this can't compete to OMG series but I still love this np. The holo is more muted but would wake up when touched by some lighting. What I love on this is that it's a douchrome holo IMO.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-I Eat Mainly Lobster my favorite Coral of all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With KOH Jade on toes




That is an amazing coral!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Pollie-Jean said:


> and Chanel May. I really love it !



Beautiful neutral! 





Pollie-Jean said:


> I don't like it. Too much yellow irl




This will definitely be fun to play with, I look forward to seeing what combos you come up with. 



Kailuagal said:


> I'm so into purples these days. My current mani is Sephora by OPI Hell to the No with accent finger, Rainbow Honey Crystal. Love that this purple has a gold shimmer.




Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Creativelyswank

ANL1 said:


> Yes love "6". I love their naming
> Three coats, totally worth it. Not a perfect match so my cardigan for the day, but close enough.




Mmm, it reminds me of cake batter and sprinkles!! I'd have my fingers in my mouth all day lol. It looks scrumptious. 



MahoganyQT said:


> Butter London Petrol Overcoat worn alone
> View attachment 2719690




Beautiful shade on you!


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> Believe me, you won't be sorry! I have the same problem, my right hand is my workhorse hand! I can give you some tips, don't use your nails as tools ( opening cans ) keep nails moist ( hand lotion or oil ) and no acetone nail polish remover. I know non acetone doesn't work as fast, but it's a killer. Julep makes a great non acetone remover. Watch for sales to get it half off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Thank you for all the great tips, I appreciate the advice. 



Kailuagal said:


> Looks beautiful together!  It always feels so good to feel polished and elegant. I can be in jeans and a tshirt and if my nails and toes look good I feel good. Lol



I am the same way, if my nails are done I feel I have my life somewhat under control. Lol. 



frick&frack said:


> Lovely coral! Sorry about the peeling. It's probably because you use & wash that hand more. Your right hand nails are drying out.



Thank you, yes, my middle three take the most abuse and my nails are naturally very thin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another week of CL rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> But I want a shade like this, without gold, which I can wear by itself
> I'm a silver girl


^we have similar coloring, so I'll look through my stash & see what I have that's close to what you're looking for.  off the top of my head I can think of OPI princesses rule: https://www.google.com/search?q=opi...LKsQT9kICYDg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=909




Pollie-Jean said:


> and Chanel May. I really love it !


^may is gorgeous!  what's the essie?




roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic OMG a UFO
> 
> Sorry for the poor shot, it was a dark rainy day when I made the picture. I wore this np to encourage the sun to come out lol It rained for days around here now sigh.
> 
> Although the holo on this can't compete to OMG series but I still love this np. The holo is more muted but would wake up when touched by some lighting. What I love on this is that it's a douchrome holo IMO.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this now
> 
> OPI-I Eat Mainly Lobster my favorite Coral of all times
> 
> With KOH Jade on toes


^the ChG is very cool!  the color shift reminds me of that OPI snake one that was a dupe of the chanel...remember?  I like this one better because it's more green & less gold.

loving that coral on you!  & looks so tropical with your toes


----------



## FetishDiva

Frenzy and Dreamon  by Sinful Colors.


----------



## Librarychickie

Cult Nails Angel Whispers


----------



## taniherd

Essie Mojito Madness


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Essie Mojito Madness


 I love that on you! One of my fav Essies!


----------



## Jujuma

Pollie-Jean said:


> and Chanel May. I really love it !




Is that Essie Chinchilly? That's my fav color. Wish I could find something close in gel.


----------



## sb1212

Jujuma said:


> Is that Essie Chinchilly? That's my fav color. Wish I could find something close in gel.




Cnd shellac has something close maybe to the chinchilly I think the color is called city scape ?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thank you!
> Thanks Pollie! Peach is really not my color but I'll wear this color anyhow lol


I guess it isn't mine either 



roundandround said:


> Very pretty summery color on you! Love this kind of shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> China Glaze Holographic OMG a UFO
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor shot, it was a dark rainy day when I made the picture. I wore this np to encourage the sun to come out lol It rained for days around here now sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photos, I tried to delete them but I can't. Dunno what's wrong with tpf lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the holo on this can't compete to OMG series but I still love this np. The holo is more muted but would wake up when touched by some lighting. What I love on this is that it's a douchrome holo IMO.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-I Eat Mainly Lobster my favorite Coral of all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With KOH Jade on toes



I love the Opi !! Great combination !
Need to check it out 



Creativelyswank said:


> Beautiful neutral! .



Thank you !



frick&frack said:


> ^we have similar coloring, so I'll look through my stash & see what I have that's close to what you're looking for.  off the top of my head I can think of OPI princesses rule: https://www.google.com/search?q=opi...LKsQT9kICYDg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=909
> 
> 
> 
> ^may is gorgeous!  what's the essie?



Thank you ! This Opi is really what I'm searching for 
  The Essie is "Take It Outside"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Angel Whispers
> View attachment 2722295



Lovely !


----------



## its_a_keeper

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Angel Whispers
> View attachment 2722295



This is so pretty on you! Perfection!



taniherd said:


> Essie Mojito Madness



such a pretty green, I love that it is so vibrant!


----------



## MahoganyQT

roundandround said:


> Very pretty summery color on you! Love this kind of shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> China Glaze Holographic OMG a UFO
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor shot, it was a dark rainy day when I made the picture. I wore this np to encourage the sun to come out lol It rained for days around here now sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the photos, I tried to delete them but I can't. Dunno what's wrong with tpf lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the holo on this can't compete to OMG series but I still love this np. The holo is more muted but would wake up when touched by some lighting. What I love on this is that it's a douchrome holo IMO.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-I Eat Mainly Lobster my favorite Coral of all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With KOH Jade on toes




Love the China Glaze holographic polish!


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI You've Got the Green Light


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## Barbora

Excuse my paint job and cuticules, they're awful I know. It was a late night and I desperately needed a polish change. These are H&M colors (never bought these,they're awesome) Baby Blue and the purple one I forgot, with their matte topcoat.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI You've Got the Green Light
> 
> View attachment 2722590



Love this green !



Barbora said:


> Excuse my paint job and cuticules, they're awful I know. It was a late night and I desperately needed a polish change. These are H&M colors (never bought these,they're awesome) Baby Blue and the purple one I forgot, with their matte topcoat.
> 
> View attachment 2722684



So cute !


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Angel Whispers


^so delicate...it's lovely!




taniherd said:


> Essie Mojito Madness


^such a happy green!  looks beautiful on you.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! This Opi is really what I'm searching for
> The Essie is "Take It Outside"


 ^you're welcome.  the pink OPI will be more transluscent (like the chanel) if you only use one coat.  that pic had 2 or 3 coats to make it opaque.  essie sure does have a lot of taupe shades.


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI You've Got the Green Light


^I love the metallic finish & microglitter in there!  isn't that the polish for sprite/coke?




Barbora said:


> Excuse my paint job and cuticules, they're awful I know. It was a late night and I desperately needed a polish change. These are H&M colors (never bought these,they're awesome) Baby Blue and the purple one I forgot, with their matte topcoat.


 ^pretty pastel mani!


----------



## snailpolish

This week I have worn YSL Bleu Majorelle





And because it's so flipping cold, I've dug out the Chanel Mysterious


----------



## snailpolish

And I am sorry for the ginourmous size!  Haven't a clue how to use Photobucket!

(If anyone could tell me how to resize, then I would be most grateful )


----------



## frick&frack

snailpolish said:


> This week I have worn YSL Bleu Majorelle
> 
> And because it's so flipping cold, I've dug out the Chanel Mysterious


 the blue is a wonderful shade, & I love a good vampy mani!  the size of your pics is fine.  we love NP pics around here.  welcome!


----------



## snailpolish

frick&frack said:


> the blue is a wonderful shade, & I love a good vampy mani!  the size of your pics is fine.  we love NP pics around here.  welcome!



Ah thank you, and thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## krissa

snailpolish said:


> This week I have worn YSL Bleu Majorelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it's so flipping cold, I've dug out the Chanel Mysterious



I love these both! Why can't they be cheapies lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

snailpolish said:


> This week I have worn YSL Bleu Majorelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it's so flipping cold, I've dug out the Chanel Mysterious




That YSL is the perfect blue!!


----------



## krissa

I suck at capturing the colors, but I like them both. Bluish purple is deborah lippman "I know what boys like" index is opi push and shove. Testing two new top coats too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^I love the metallic finish & microglitter in there!  isn't that the polish for sprite/coke?
> 
> 
> 
> ^pretty pastel mani!




Thanks! I don't know actually...got it in a double pack at TJ Maxx.


----------



## krissa

Barbora said:


> Excuse my paint job and cuticules, they're awful I know. It was a late night and I desperately needed a polish change. These are H&M colors (never bought these,they're awesome) Baby Blue and the purple one I forgot, with their matte topcoat.
> 
> View attachment 2722684



I love the pastel colors. Does the polish last?


----------



## sb1212

Tammy Taylor polish in thrill ride


----------



## luvumore

Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#128563;


----------



## Barbora

krissa said:


> I love the pastel colors. Does the polish last?




Yes, surprisingly it does. I've had it for four days and it's holding up good!


----------



## chowlover2

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2723241
> 
> Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#55357;&#56883;


 It looks beautiful on you! I used to feel that way about navy & black, but after a while, you get used to it!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> I suck at capturing the colors, but I like them both. Bluish purple is deborah lippman "I know what boys like" index is opi push and shove. Testing two new top coats too.


^loving the blurple on you!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Tammy Taylor polish in thrill ride


^beautiful purple!  it looks so squishy...is it a jelly?




luvumore said:


> Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#55357;&#56883;


^fabulous blue!  just hang on...you'll get used to that color.


----------



## sb1212

Thanks frick ...I'm not sure if it is or not?  It looks more squishy in the pic than real life


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Thanks frick ...I'm not sure if it is or not? It looks more squishy in the pic than real life


 just googled...it's not a jelly, it's a rubber finish.  did you add a TC?


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> just googled...it's not a jelly, it's a rubber finish.  did you add a TC?




I did ...I used the Tammy Taylor top coat


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## snailpolish

krissa said:


> I love these both! Why can't they be cheapies lol


They're not cheapies sadly, lol!  BUT they do last VERY well if that's any consolation/enabling?!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya Rocha (after a day of work)


----------



## Kailuagal

Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.



I love this one! Mine is called FrouFrou but the color is the same.
It is so much more pretty irl.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.



Beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Coup De Coeur


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rimmel - Black Satin


----------



## taniherd

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2723241
> 
> Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#128563;



This looks really nice on you.  I just got that color from a Zoya promotion.  Seeing your nails makes me want to use is ASAP.  



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Nice holo.  Is that a discontinued China Glaze color?  



Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.



Very pretty Kailuagal.


----------



## luvumore

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Rocha (after a day of work)



Looks awesome!
Have this on my toes right now! Love it! Zoyas my absolute favorite polish!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Nice holo.  Is that a discontinued China Glaze color?



Yes, I guess so. It's " Get Outta My Space ". *Love *this name :greengrin:
I added a 3 coat and a top coat and I think, this will be my "signature NP"
Of course I did a back up !


----------



## pollekeskisses

taniherd said:


> Nice holo.  Is that a discontinued China Glaze color?  .


I believe it's from last years LE collection, you should be able to find bottles for a reasonable price online.


----------



## pollekeskisses

luvumore said:


> Looks awesome!
> Have this on my toes right now! Love it! Zoyas my absolute favorite polish!


Thank you. Coincedence I got it on my toes aswell. Zoya has to be one of my favourite work polishes (without topcoat) because it stays on longer then other brands do and doesn't chip as easily. And with an nail intensive job, that's really good news.


----------



## jclaybo

OPI Going my way or Norway


----------



## chowlover2

jclaybo said:


> OPI Going my way or Norway
> 
> View attachment 2724193


 So pretty on you!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> I did ...I used the Tammy Taylor top coat


^




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^ack...SO PRETTY!!!  now you're making me want to get that one...




pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Rocha (after a day of work)


^what a happy orange!  I love it on you.




Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.


^stunning pastel!  I'm so crazy about pastel purple.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Coup De Coeur


^WOW...that's one GORGEOUS color for fall! 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Rimmel - Black Satin


^I'm loving black (& red) on your nails!




jclaybo said:


> OPI Going my way or Norway


^this color is perfect with your skin tone!  it's so rich looking...like hot chocolate.


----------



## jclaybo

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty on you!




Thank you!


----------



## jclaybo

Sophie-Rose said:


> Rimmel - Black Satin
> View attachment 2723648




Love this, really nice mani too


----------



## jclaybo

frick&frack said:


> ^WOW...that's one GORGEOUS color for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm loving black (& red) on your nails!
> 
> 
> 
> ^this color is perfect with your skin tone!  it's so rich looking...like hot chocolate.




Thank you! It's part of their new fall collection I'm ready for a season change


----------



## Gremlin

OPI Luck Luck Lavender
Took 3 coats though :no-good:


----------



## chowlover2

Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> 
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:




Very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:



This looks so pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> The same with me, when I see all those great colors here !
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frick&frack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^WOW...that's one GORGEOUS color for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Gremlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> Took 3 coats though :*no-good*:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I got you right , are you discontent with the quality / opacity ?
> Light Cremes are difficult to apply for me
> It looks like a perfect mani to me and I love this color !
> 
> Off to change my mani
Click to expand...


----------



## taniherd

Colors By Llarowe Little Boy Blue


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gossip Over Gimlets


----------



## abitzberger

Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> 
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:




Love this color on you!


----------



## Gremlin

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not sure if I got you right , are you discontent with the quality / opacity ?
> Light Cremes are difficult to apply for me
> It looks like a perfect mani to me and I love this color !
> 
> Off to change my mani



Hahaha yeah just having a bit of a whinge. 3 coats made it perfect, I just hate having to do 3 coats as you run a much larger risk of smudging it as it's drying.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Opi. I sing in the Coppera


----------



## frick&frack

Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:


^beautiful lilac purple, but that's a bummer about having to paint 3 coats




taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe Little Boy Blue


^oooooo...is that pink shimmer that's catching the light? or is it a duochrome?




Pollie-Jean said:


> Gossip Over Gimlets


^very cool silver metallic!




MahoganyQT said:


> Opi. I sing in the Coppera


^that copper is fantastic!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gremlin said:


> Hahaha yeah just having a bit of a whinge. 3 coats made it perfect, *I just hate having to do 3 coats as you run a much larger risk of smudging it as it's drying*.



Now I got it and I'm so with you !! 
And I'm still loving the color :greengrin:



frick&frack said:


> ^very cool silver metallic!



Thank you, frick ! 
Was it me, who posted something like "my hands need to be decent" some days ago ?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cocktail Bling






Not the grey I'm searching for...


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick !
> Was it me, who posted something like "my hands need to be decent" some days ago ?


^:giggles:




Pollie-Jean said:


> Cocktail Bling
> 
> Not the grey I'm searching for...


^it's a lovely blue-gray!  I'll have to look through my grays/silvers & suggest a few for you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's a lovely blue-gray!  I'll have to look through my grays/silvers & suggest a few for you.



That would be great !
 A grey, not beige, blue, brown, not too dark, not too light, a bit pink or lilac, shimmer or creme ...
I guess, you're off now, frick 
I'm too demandingly :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> That would be great !
> A grey, not beige, blue, brown, not too dark, not too light, a bit pink or lilac, shimmer or creme ...
> I guess, you're off now, frick
> I'm too demandingly :shame:




I know exactly what you mean. I'll be looking. The first things that pops in my mind is OPI - sheer your toys. It's from 2008 though, so I'm not sure if you can find it.


----------



## taniherd

Different Dimensions Excelsior


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful lilac purple, but that's a bummer about having to paint 3 coats
> 
> 
> 
> ^oooooo...is that pink shimmer that's catching the light? or is it a duochrome?
> 
> 
> 
> ^very cool silver metallic!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that copper is fantastic!




Pink shimmer. But sometimes it looked like duochrome. Depends on angle. You know how that is.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Different Dimensions Excelsior




That's gorgeous! I've been hunting for the perfect super light blue for a year


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Pink shimmer. But sometimes it looked like duochrome. Depends on angle. You know how that is.




Hehe. So I'm going with color shifting shimmer


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> That's gorgeous! I've been hunting for the perfect super light blue for a year



Thanks!  Actually it's more of a white/grey-ish color.  
I found you on instagram.  I guess that's the only way i'll be able to see your pretty mani/pedi's and flip flops pics.


----------



## Kailuagal

jclaybo said:


> OPI Going my way or Norway
> View attachment 2724193


That's a beautiful color!  Another one for the wishlist!  Lol



Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:


I think this looks gorgeous!  Love the color. I have it but haven't tried it yet but this makes me want to. 



taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe Little Boy Blue


I'm in love!  Beautiful color!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Gossip Over Gimlets


Very pretty!



MahoganyQT said:


> Opi. I sing in the Coppera
> View attachment 2725239


Love this copper!


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Cocktail Bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the grey I'm searching for...


Ooh, I likey!  Nice cool color!



taniherd said:


> Different Dimensions Excelsior


Another beautiful mani!  I want to play in your polish stash! 



taniherd said:


> Thanks!  Actually it's more of a white/grey-ish color.
> I found you on instagram.  I guess that's the only way i'll be able to see your pretty mani/pedi's and flip flops pics.


Hmmmm....I'll have to go in search mode...I do miss her lovely mani/pedis.


----------



## jclaybo

MahoganyQT said:


> Opi. I sing in the Coppera
> View attachment 2725239




Love this on your skin tone


----------



## jclaybo

Kailuagal said:


> That's a beautiful color!  Another one for the wishlist!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks gorgeous!  Love the color. I have it but haven't tried it yet but this makes me want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love!  Beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this copper!




Thank you! You should def get it!


----------



## roundandround

Creativelyswank said:


> That is an amazing coral!!




Thank you! I'm starting to look for a BU on this one 




frick&frack said:


> ^the ChG is very cool!  the color shift reminds me of that OPI snake one that was a dupe of the chanel...remember?  I like this one better because it's more green & less gold.
> 
> loving that coral on you!  & looks so tropical with your toes




You nailed it f&f!I'm really jealous how good you are in looking and discribing colors even not seen IRL. I think I already said this words before lol It's the chanel Peridot which I also love upon seeing on the pics only. Sad I only wore it 2x only since it came out. I will be wearing this one more often than Peridot sigh.


Thank you! I'm refusing to wear fall colors haha. I'm still thinking what to paint my toes to continue the tropical theme 






Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the Opi !! Great combination !
> Need to check it out




Thank you! I hope you'll love it as I do and hope you can find one.



MahoganyQT said:


> Love the China Glaze holographic polish!




Thank you!


---------------------------



Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Angel Whispers




LOVE this on you!



taniherd said:


> Essie Mojito Madness





Mojito Madness was my first Essie bottle and I really love that color. Loooks perfect on you!


----------



## roundandround

Gremlin said:


> OPI Luck Luck Lavender
> Took 3 coats though :no-good:




Pretty jelly purple mani on you! Sorry if you did 3coats, sometimes it happens but it looks great on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Coup De Coeur




Awesome color on you. Your feet looks so happy lol



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2723145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy Taylor polish in thrill ride




Great looking mani!



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2723241
> 
> Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#128563;




Don't you worry about comfort zone, I was there a some years ago. I own so many "out of my comfort zone" bottles now  I dare to wear haha. You wear that color pretty well. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> China Glaze






That's an amazing holo Pollie, looks great on you! I gues you're becoming a "holo addict" as well, just like me 




Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.





 is all I can say


----------



## roundandround

snailpolish said:


> This week I have worn YSL Bleu Majorelle
> 
> http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/snailpolish/media/YSL_zps76a21423.jpg.html




Seeing this on you make me grab a bottle of this np. I've seen thisin person and I'm so in love with the intense color. YSL made a good job on this one. Looks FAB on you!



krissa said:


> I suck at capturing the colors, but I like them both. Bluish purple is deborah lippman "I know what boys like" index is opi push and shove. Testing two new top coats too.
> 
> http://s110.photobucket.com/user/Virgorgeous/media/0C0BBC44-D460-4E91-B889-3B01EC550D95.jpg.html




Pretty blue mani!



pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Rocha (after a day of work)




That color looks gorgeous on you!


----------------------------


KOH Rabbit On Hole Summer Edition 2014- I'm in the mood for Pistasche green +Nfu Oh 56 on ring and index finger.


----------



## luvumore

Orly Risqué Encounter. I have to admit I'm not loving this polish. Like the color, the formula...not so much. &#128547;


----------



## luvumore

KOH Rabbit On Hole Summer Edition 2014- I'm in the mood for Pistasche green +Nfu Oh 56 on ring and index finger.


This is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL rouge


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I'll be looking. The first things that pops in my mind is OPI - sheer your toys. It's from 2008 though, so I'm not sure if you can find it.







taniherd said:


> Different Dimensions Excelsior



Just WOW !! 



Kailuagal said:


> T
> Very pretty!





Kailuagal said:


> Ooh, I likey!  Nice cool color!



Thank you 



roundandround said:


> Thank you! I hope you'll love it as I do and hope you can find one.



I already did ! But haven't tried it so far. Thanks again for the inspiration, round !



roundandround said:


> Awesome color on you. Your feet looks so happy lol
> 
> That's an amazing holo Pollie, looks great on you! *I gues you're becoming a "holo addict" as well, just like me*








I love them , got some more 
Thank you !

Love your KOH, their colors are so elegant !


----------



## ANL1

taniherd said:


> Different Dimensions Excelsior


Amazing holo, I love how soft the base colors is



roundandround said:


> Seeing this on you make me grab a bottle of this np. I've seen thisin person and I'm so in love with the intense color. YSL made a good job on this one. Looks FAB on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blue mani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> KOH Rabbit On Hole Summer Edition 2014- I'm in the mood for Pistasche green +Nfu Oh 56 on ring and index finger.


Such a unique green and it looks great with the flakies



taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe Little Boy Blue


Gorgeous, love the pink shimmer



Pollie-Jean said:


> Gossip Over Gimlets


Great silver



Pollie-Jean said:


> Cocktail Bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the grey I'm searching for...


Love the little square glitters


----------



## ANL1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Coup De Coeur


Gorgeous, love the shoes too



luvumore said:


> View attachment 2723241
> 
> Zoya Ling....I like it but it's a color that's a little out of my comfort zone! &#128563;


What a great bright blue, its perfect for summer



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2723145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy Taylor polish in thrill ride


Amazing bright purple



Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love the holo



Kailuagal said:


> Dior Lilac Colorvision. Wish my photo could have truly captured the elegant lavendar color. So pretty.


Very pretty and sweet color


----------



## ANL1

Zoya crystal, a gift from a dear friend


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> Great silver





ANL1 said:


> Gorgeous, love the shoes too



Thank you, ANL 



ANL1 said:


> Zoya crystal, a gift from a dear friend



Love this !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

P2 So Sweet


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - High Voltage


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel - rose moire


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thanks! Actually it's more of a white/grey-ish color.
> I found you on instagram. I guess that's the only way i'll be able to see your pretty mani/pedi's and flip flops pics.


^haha!  I'm about 9 months behind on posting pics.  I don't know why I can't get motivated to post.  all those pics are clogging up my phone.  I need to get started...




roundandround said:


> You nailed it f&f!I'm really jealous how good you are in looking and discribing colors even not seen IRL. I think I already said this words before lol It's the chanel Peridot which I also love upon seeing on the pics only. Sad I only wore it 2x only since it came out. I will be wearing this one more often than Peridot sigh.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm refusing to wear fall colors haha. I'm still thinking what to paint my toes to continue the tropical theme


^LOL...color is my life.  that's the name...peridot.  I definitely prefer your more green version.

I'm not ready for fall colors either.  I'm continuing with brights/pastels through september


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> KOH Rabbit On Hole Summer Edition 2014- I'm in the mood for Pistasche green +Nfu Oh 56 on ring and index finger.


^fabulous green...& love the added flakies!




luvumore said:


> Orly Risqué Encounter. I have to admit I'm not loving this polish. Like the color, the formula...not so much.


^too bad about the formula because the color is beautiful.


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Zoya crystal, a gift from a dear friend


^so much sparkle 




Pollie-Jean said:


> P2 So Sweet


^lovely pastel pink/purple!




ayutilovesGST said:


> Chanel - rose moire


^very pretty pink!


----------



## Nanciii

Raspberry colour&#65374;


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## abitzberger

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2726981
> 
> 
> Raspberry colour&#65374;
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.




Love the color it looks great on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^lovely pastel pink/purple!



Thank you !

Don't know what it is, but I'm fascinated by it


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^haha!  *I'm about 9 months behind on posting pics*.  I don't know why I can't get motivated to post.  all those pics are clogging up my phone.  I need to get started...
> 
> Noooo say it ain't sooooo!!
> 
> ^LOL...color is my life.  that's the name...peridot.  I definitely prefer your more green version.
> 
> I'm not ready for fall colors either.  I'm continuing with brights/pastels through September



Is there really an unwritten rule about wearing brights in the fall?  
I normally wear what I like.


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> Ooh, I likey!  Nice cool color!
> 
> 
> Another beautiful mani!  I want to play in your polish stash!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....I'll have to go in search mode...I do miss her lovely mani/pedis.




Thank you Kailuagal.  You can play in my polishes if I can play in yours.


----------



## frick&frack

Nanciii said:


> Raspberry colour&#65374;


beautiful!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Don't know what it is, but I'm fascinated by it


^interesting mauve color...




taniherd said:


> Is there really an unwritten rule about wearing brights in the fall?
> I normally wear what I like.


^there's no rule, but I do prefer to wear the traditional colors for each season.  it's my southern upbringing I guess


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Hmmmm....I'll have to go in search mode...I do miss her lovely mani/pedis.


 hehe...just saw this.  thanks!  got some very good NP news, so I'll be posting pics in celebration today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Is there really an unwritten rule about wearing brights in the fall?
> I normally wear what I like.



Me too


----------



## ayutilovesGST

frick&frack said:


> ^so much sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely pastel pink/purple!
> 
> 
> 
> ^very pretty pink!




Thank you dear


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - girls night out


----------



## ScottyGal

Oops - forgot to attach picture to last post 

P.s please ignore my picked fingers - I am trying to stop picking them!!


----------



## krissa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Don't know what it is, but I'm fascinated by it



Beautiful. I love gray.


----------



## krissa

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2726981
> 
> 
> Raspberry colour&#65374;
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Great color!


----------



## krissa

_Lee said:


> Oops - forgot to attach picture to last post
> 
> P.s please ignore my picked fingers - I am trying to stop picking them!!


I love the glitter!


----------



## ScottyGal

krissa said:


> I love the glitter!



Thank you! The picture doesn't really do justice to how sparkly and eye-catching it is - I think it'll look lovely in the Florida sun (I am going tomorrow)


----------



## taniherd

Preclean up pic.
Colors by Llarowe Coconut with Enchanted Polish Ice Castle on top.


----------



## gatorpooh

Gelish Dark Lava

I'm ready for Fall...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry...


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Oops - forgot to attach picture to last post
> 
> P.s please ignore my picked fingers - I am trying to stop picking them!!




Nice glitter!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Nice glitter!



Thanks


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Preclean up pic.
> Colors by Llarowe Coconut with Enchanted Polish Ice Castle on top.




Lovely & ethereal! They're your fairy nails


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> Gelish Dark Lava
> 
> I'm ready for Fall...




Beautiful fall color!


----------



## twdavis

I've been loving all shades of blue


----------



## Pollie-Jean

krissa said:


> Beautiful. I love gray.



Thank you ! 



taniherd said:


> Preclean up pic.
> Colors by Llarowe Coconut with Enchanted Polish Ice Castle on top.



Love this !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## abitzberger

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I love this color! It's gorgeous


----------



## Pollie-Jean

abitzberger said:


> I love this color! It's gorgeous



Thank you ! It's very special and complex, like most Chanels colors 
But it hard to photograph...


----------



## krissa

I'm wearing Deborah Lippmann's Sarah Smile...I don't have a good pic though.


----------



## krissa

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2728467
> 
> 
> I've been loving all shades of blue



Me Likey...
is this SH Pacific Blue or Essie's Butler Please?


----------



## ems826

vinylux mint convertible


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Papaya Punch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Some of you inspirered me to get it, don't know, who it was, but THANKS !! This color is just perfect for me and the quality of KOH is just amazing, a pleasure to apply


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Me Likey...
> 
> is this SH Pacific Blue or Essie's Butler Please?




Oh I wanted to try that color.  Can u post a pic ?


----------



## Lindsay2367

SpaRitual Wilderness... really hard to capture its complexity.  Such a pretty gold, peachy pink!


----------



## taniherd

Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Wilderness... really hard to capture its complexity.  Such a pretty gold, peachy pink!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729381




That's a pretty color. I like.


----------



## krissa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Some of you inspirered me to get it, don't know, who it was, but THANKS !! This color is just perfect for me and the quality of KOH is just amazing, a pleasure to apply



Great color!


----------



## krissa

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Papaya Punch
> View attachment 2728969



Love this on you!


----------



## krissa

sb1212 said:


> Oh I wanted to try that color.  Can u post a pic ?



SH Pacific Blue (orig formula)


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Tallulah


----------



## Pollie-Jean

krissa said:


> Great color!



 Thanks !


----------



## luvumore

krissa said:


> SH Pacific Blue (orig formula)
> 
> Love this blue!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

twdavis said:


> I've been loving all shades of blue




That's a beautiful blue!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




The perfect taupe!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Papaya Punch




One of my favorite shades of my favorite summer color! Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Some of you inspirered me to get it, don't know, who it was, but THANKS !! This color is just perfect for me and the quality of KOH is just amazing, a pleasure to apply




Gorgeous purple! KOH is amazing.


----------



## frick&frack

Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Wilderness... really hard to capture its complexity.  Such a pretty gold, peachy pink!




Very pretty on you!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> SH Pacific Blue (orig formula)




Fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Tallulah




Fabulous! It's one of my favorites from one of my favorite brands.


----------



## twdavis

krissa said:


> Me Likey...
> is this SH Pacific Blue or Essie's Butler Please?



It's actually an inexpensive brand I picked up at Walgreens called Sinful. Not sure what the name of it is as I don't have it with me. I'm a Nail Tech and it's at the salon. My professional opinion: It goes on easily and wears very well!!


----------



## twdavis

frick&frack said:


> That's a beautiful blue!



Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> The perfect taupe!





frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous purple! KOH is amazing.



Thank you, frick ! 
I guess I need to check out KOH online store, when I'm back from vacation 
This order could become extensive :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## Creativelyswank

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2728467
> 
> 
> I've been loving all shades of blue



Me too, this shade looks great on you. 





Pollie-Jean said:


>



Love this!  I need to start buying more Chanel, such lush colors.  





MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Papaya Punch
> View attachment 2728969




Beautiful happy nails!!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Some of you inspirered me to get it, don't know, who it was, but THANKS !! This color is just perfect for me and the quality of KOH is just amazing, a pleasure to apply




Ooh I see sales of this one going up, looks divine on you. 



Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Wilderness... really hard to capture its complexity.  Such a pretty gold, peachy pink!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729381




Very lovely shade, perfect for the end if summer. 



Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Tallulah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729769




What a fun blue!! I love it!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

CbL when doves cry, it's a lovely soft-grey, soft-blue kind of 'gloomy' color that matches the sky perfectly, and I absolutely love it. Too lazy to make a picture right now though.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Creativelyswank said:


> Love this!  I need to start buying more Chanel, such lush colors.
> 
> Ooh I see *sales of this one going up*, looks divine on you.



I'm afraid we're tempting us mutually here  

Thank you, swanky !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oréal Paris Color Riche #501 Mauve Rendez Vous


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pollekeskisses said:


> CbL when doves cry, it's a lovely soft-grey, soft-blue kind of 'gloomy' color that matches the sky perfectly, and I absolutely love it. Too lazy to make a picture right now though.




That sounds beautiful! I'd love to see a pic!!


----------



## Tiare

Marc Jacobs "Flourescent Beige." Great work appropriate color and fantastic formula!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oréal Paris Color Riche #501 Mauve Rendez Vous
> View attachment 2730436
> 
> View attachment 2730437




Beautiful color


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tiare said:


> Marc Jacobs "Flourescent Beige." Great work appropriate color and fantastic formula!




I love marc jacobs!! Please post a pic! I'd love to see it


----------



## twdavis

Creativelyswank said:


> Me too, this shade looks great on you.
> 
> 
> Thank you, CreativelySwank!


----------



## roundandround

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2728467
> 
> 
> 
> That's very pretty on you!
> 
> I've been loving all shades of blue





Pollie-Jean said:


> Some of you inspirered me to get it, don't know, who it was, but THANKS !! This color is just perfect for me and the quality of KOH is just amazing, a pleasure to apply




Love this color on you! KOH is a great brand. I didn't get anything from this brand these past months bc they didn't come up with a color I like except the Rabbit On Hole which I 
find rather interesting. Another thing is that they have increased prices, nps cost 19+ now instead of 14.95ullhair: I will be buying from them if they will come with extra ordinary colors lol And I love and use their nailpolish remover.......I wonder how much it is now ugh!




Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Wilderness... really hard to capture its complexity.  Such a pretty gold, peachy pink!
> 
> View attachment 2729381




I love this! Great mani.



krissa said:


> SH Pacific Blue (orig formula)
> 
> http://s110.photobucket.com/user/Virgorgeous/media/481501B3-8CFA-4417-900C-DB7962BCBA82.jpg.html




Fab color on you!






Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Tallulah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729769




Love!



Pretty Essie on you!


----------



## roundandround

luvumore said:


> KOH Rabbit On Hole Summer Edition 2014- I'm in the mood for Pistasche green +Nfu Oh 56 on ring and index finger.
> 
> 
> This is so pretty!!!!




Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I already did ! But haven't tried it so far. Thanks again for the inspiration, round !
> 
> I love them , got some more
> Thank you !
> 
> Love your KOH, their colors are so elegant !




Pollie remember you said that you only get 50 bottles of nps.How many do you have now? 


Thanks, love that color!



ANL1 said:


> Such a unique green and it looks great with the flakies




Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> I'm not ready for fall colors either.  I'm continuing with brights/pastels through september




I still can't bring fall colors, maybe next week lol



Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2726981
> 
> 
> Raspberry colour&#65374;
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.




Pretty!



gatorpooh said:


> Gelish Dark Lava
> 
> I'm ready for Fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728216




Looks prefect on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick !
> I guess I need to check out KOH online store, when I'm back from vacation
> This order could become extensive :greengrin:


^ :giggles:




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^pretty purple! what's the name?




Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oréal Paris Color Riche #501 Mauve Rendez Vous


^such a great vampy purple!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pink tonic - chanel


----------



## frick&frack

ayutilovesGST said:


> Pink tonic - chanel


 fabulous pink!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Pollie remember you said that you only get 50 bottles of nps.How many do you have now?



More than 60 :greengrin:

I just can quote Adenauer :
"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^ :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> ^pretty purple! what's the name?



There's no name on the bottle 



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2730721
> 
> 
> Pink tonic - chanel



Here again :


----------



## pollekeskisses

Sophie-Rose said:


> That sounds beautiful! I'd love to see a pic!!


You asked 
CbL When Doves Cry.




[second day wear, no topcoat]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pollekeskisses said:


> You asked
> CbL When Doves Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [second day wear, no topcoat]



Lovely


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Pollie remember you said that you only get 50 bottles of nps.How many do you have now?



Now I found the translation :

"What do I care about my chitchat from yesterday? "
:giggles:


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Pollie-Jean said:


> There's no name on the bottle
> 
> 
> 
> Here again :




Haha u caught me , it's too pretty not to share hence the messy &#128541;


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Holograph OMG a UFO


----------



## luvumore

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oréal Paris Color Riche #501 Mauve Rendez Vous
> View attachment 2730436
> 
> View attachment 2730437




Wow! Is this a duochrome? It looks like there's some pink shimmer going on. Very pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## taniherd

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Holograph OMG a UFO
> View attachment 2731186



I like!


----------



## Lindsay2367

SpaRitual Synthesis (please excuse the awful job I did...was painting while watching True Blood last night!).


----------



## MahoganyQT

taniherd said:


> I like!




Thank you


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okay Ladies..Here goes my first post on this Thread. And Yes! I do have long nails they are Natural. Wearing OPI #25 Red, I decided to add some glitter to my "Red French" Look. Just waiting for the camera battery to charge will upload pics!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ok..Not the best of pics because I am taking pics with One hand! I will try again...

ETA: Pic is too big, will not let me upload? will have to try with my iPhone.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> You asked
> CbL When Doves Cry.
> 
> [second day wear, no topcoat]


^cool...is it silver?




Pollie-Jean said:


> Now I found the translation :
> 
> "What do I care about my chitchat from yesterday? "
> :giggles:


^




MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Holograph OMG a UFO


^love this shiny lime green!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel


^fabulous purple! 




Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Synthesis (please excuse the awful job I did...was painting while watching True Blood last night!).


^stunning color & sparkle!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay Ladies..Here goes my first post on this Thread. And Yes! I do have long nails they are Natural. Wearing OPI #25 Red, I decided to add some glitter to my "Red French" Look. Just waiting for the camera battery to charge will upload pics!


 


lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ok..Not the best of pics because I am taking pics with One hand! I will try again...
> 
> ETA: Pic is too big, will not let me upload? will have to try with my iPhone.


 
welcome to the thread 

can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Going neutral with Julep's Annemarie.


----------



## Nanciii

Ruby


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ayutilovesGST said:


> Haha u caught me , it's too pretty not to share hence the messy &#128541;




Thank you !



frick&frack said:


> ^fabulous purple!



Thank you, frick
I guess I can't have enough light lilacs. I'm interested in Butter London Molly Coddled



Creativelyswank said:


> Going neutral with Julep's Annemarie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731838



Looks like caramel 



Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2731844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby



Great red!


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> ^cool...is it silver?


No it's a shade of baby blue-ish grey. Like clouds.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Devotion


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal Color Riche Nail Polish Scarlet Vamp


----------



## jclaybo

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## Setherwood

jclaybo said:


> OPI Bubble Bath
> 
> View attachment 2732278


 

OPI Bubble Bath has always been a neutral favourite.  Looks great.


----------



## jclaybo

Setherwood said:


> OPI Bubble Bath has always been a neutral favourite.  Looks great.


thanks!


----------



## taniherd

ILNP Cutie Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Creativelyswank said:


> Going neutral with Julep's Annemarie.


^nice chocolate brown!  your wedding set is beautiful 




Nanciii said:


> Ruby


^classic!




pollekeskisses said:


> No it's a shade of baby blue-ish grey. Like clouds.


^oOOOoooo...even prettier!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Devotion


^have it & love it!




Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Color Riche Nail Polish Scarlet Vamp


^fabulous deep red! 




jclaybo said:


> OPI Bubble Bath


^pretty soft neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> ILNP Cutie Pop


beautiful summery pink! I love seeing your pics...we like similar colors & shiny/sparkles  (plus there are some colors I like that look much better on you )


----------



## Creativelyswank

Trying the duri!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, frick
> I guess I can't have enough light lilacs. I'm interested in Butter London Molly Coddled
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like caramel
> 
> 
> 
> Great red!







frick&frack said:


> ^nice chocolate brown!  your wedding set is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ^classic!
> 
> 
> 
> ^oOOOoooo...even prettier!




Thank you ladies &#128522;


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzzv_qLzVh7lalJ1SEhNUU4xYzQ/edit?usp=sharing


let me know if the link works! Thanks guys!


----------



## krissa

Whitesnowbunny said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzzv_qLzVh7lalJ1SEhNUU4xYzQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> let me know if the link works! Thanks guys!



Link works! That's a fun, bright orange. Looks good on you.


----------



## krissa

Creativelyswank said:


> Trying the duri!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732684



Is this a hardener?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Color Riche Nail Polish Scarlet Vamp
> View attachment 2732172
> 
> View attachment 2732173



Love this red ! 



frick&frack said:


> ^have it & love it!



 I've seen your pic of your pedi with devotion


----------



## Creativelyswank

krissa said:


> Is this a hardener?




Chowlover2 recommended it for my peeling nails, I'll update how it turns out. It's Duri Rejuvacote on Amazon.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Color Riche Nail Polish Scarlet Vamp
> View attachment 2732172
> 
> View attachment 2732173




What a sexy red!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Creativelyswank said:


> Trying the duri!!


^I reeeeeeeeeally wanna try that...




Whitesnowbunny said:


> let me know if the link works! Thanks guys!


^didn't work for me.  you can attach pics to your post 




Pollie-Jean said:


> I've seen your pic of your pedi with devotion


^


----------



## pree

Chanel rose moire


----------



## pree

Chanel orage on my toes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Creativelyswank said:


> Trying the duri!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732684





frick&frack said:


> ^I reeeeeeeeeally wanna try that...



Don't get me wrong, I love this natural look   , but is there something special I should know about the duri ? I never heard of it before
Please enlighten me 



pree said:


> Chanel rose moire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733057
> View attachment 2733058





pree said:


> Chanel orage on my toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733062
> View attachment 2733063



That is looking very elegant !


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> beautiful summery pink! I love seeing your pics...we like similar colors & shiny/sparkles  (plus there are some colors I like that look much better on you )



Omg thank you Frick!  Such a nice compliment from you.  The feelings are mutual.  
I blame you for most of the colors I have attained.


----------



## frick&frack

pree said:


> Chanel rose moire


^very pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

pree said:


> Chanel orage on my toes


^nice navy!  matches your shoes exactly 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love this natural look  , but is there something special I should know about the duri ? I never heard of it before
> Please enlighten me


^duri rejuvacote is supposed to be the most amazing base coat ever.  it's really a treatment for your nails.  it helps to moisturize them & repair/prevent damage from frequent NP changes.  http://duricosmetics.com/duri-cosmetics-rejuvacote-05-05.html




taniherd said:


> Omg thank you Frick! Such a nice compliment from you. The feelings are mutual.
> I blame you for most of the colors I have attained.


^oh wow...what a sweet compliment from you too!  we're in the mutual admiration society


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^duri rejuvacote is supposed to be the most amazing base coat ever.  it's really a treatment for your nails.  it helps to moisturize them & repair/prevent damage from frequent NP changes.  http://duricosmetics.com/duri-cosmetics-rejuvacote-05-05.html


----------



## pollekeskisses

taniherd said:


> ILNP Cutie Pop


Love this shade on your skintone. Beautiful!



pree said:


> Chanel rose moire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733057
> View attachment 2733058


Looks lovely. And a side-note, never seen anybody else with long fingers like mine. Great to see I'm not alone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ok..Not the best of pics because I am taking pics with One hand! I will try again...
> 
> ETA: Pic is too big, will not let me upload? will have to try with my iPhone.


 
I had to resize the pic! I hope it's not too small..And Thank you for the Welcome!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ok...So sorry taking pics one handed! Blurry Oh goodness me! LOL!
Color OPI #25 Red.

Current Length of my nails at the moment 2 Inches Long! Yep just measured! I do not like how some of mine curl?


----------



## krissa

pree said:


> Chanel rose moire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733057
> View attachment 2733058



Very pretty


----------



## jclaybo

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ok...So sorry taking pics one handed! Blurry Oh goodness me! LOL!
> Color OPI #25 Red.
> 
> Current Length of my nails at the moment 2 Inches Long! Yep just measured! I do not like how some of mine curl?




Pretty!! Love the curve!


----------



## jclaybo

frick&frack said:


> ^have it & love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fabulous deep red!
> 
> 
> 
> ^pretty soft neutral!




Thank you!!


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> ILNP Cutie Pop




Lovely mani!



frick&frack said:


> beautiful summery pink!* I love seeing your pics...we like similar colors & shiny/sparkles*  (plus there are some colors I like that look much better on you )




lol I almost post these words too 






Creativelyswank said:


> Trying the duri!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732684




Looks great!



Creativelyswank said:


> Going neutral with Julep's Annemarie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731838




Pretty fall color on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Devotion




Great shiny mani!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Sweet Lilac




Very pretty color on you! I almost paintmy nails with this today but I tried something else.


----------



## roundandround

I'm wearing this for 5 days and 


U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb! 










Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ok...So sorry taking pics one handed! Blurry Oh goodness me! LOL!
> Color OPI #25 Red.
> 
> Current Length of my nails at the moment 2 Inches Long! Yep just measured! I do not like how some of mine curl?



 I've never seen such long nails before ! Can you use your hands in a normal way ?
Welcome to this thread 



roundandround said:


> I'm wearing this for 5 days and
> 
> 
> U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.



Looks beautiful !


----------



## Creativelyswank

roundandround said:


> I'm wearing this for 5 days and
> 
> 
> U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.




It looks like fairy dust &#128522;


----------



## Sweetieface

roundandround said:


> I'm wearing this for 5 days and
> 
> 
> U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.


That's a lovely color!


----------



## ANL1

roundandround said:


> I'm wearing this for 5 days and
> 
> 
> U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.


Such an amazing glitter! Love the extra holo



taniherd said:


> ILNP Cutie Pop


Very pretty



Creativelyswank said:


> Going neutral with Julep's Annemarie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731838


Gorgeous. Love your rings too



Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2731844
> 
> 
> Ruby
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


Great red



Pollie-Jean said:


> Devotion



Gorgeous metallic


----------



## ANL1

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Color Riche Nail Polish Scarlet Vamp
> View attachment 2732172
> 
> View attachment 2732173


Gorgeous red



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2730721
> 
> 
> Pink tonic - chanel


Such a fun pink, I love it



pollekeskisses said:


> You asked
> CbL When Doves Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [second day wear, no topcoat]


Amazing holo



MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Holograph OMG a UFO
> View attachment 2731186


Gorgeous holo, such a unique color



Lindsay2367 said:


> SpaRitual Synthesis (please excuse the awful job I did...was painting while watching True Blood last night!).
> 
> View attachment 2731441


Awesome glitter


----------



## ANL1

China Glaze flirty femininity +  a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP


----------



## JDV

ANL1 said:


> I love souvernir NP



No doubt!  I've been kicking myself because the NP bug hadn't fully taken hold back when I was in Russia, I bet I could've found some sweet polish like Dance Legend.  :cry:


----------



## taniherd

Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?

Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ok...So sorry taking pics one handed! Blurry Oh goodness me! LOL!
> Color OPI #25 Red.
> 
> Current Length of my nails at the moment 2 Inches Long! Yep just measured! I do not like how some of mine curl?


^woah...impressive length!  are the nails are your right hand 2 inches too?




roundandround said:


> lol I almost post these words too


^




roundandround said:


> I'm wearing this for 5 days and
> 
> 
> U&A nameless np. A cheapo but not gritty (a little smelly ) nailpolish but formula is superb!
> 
> Pictures doesn't do justice, it's beautiful IRL. Like chanel Graphite but with holo glitters.


^those few blue glitters make that a very special silver glitter.  love it!


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> China Glaze flirty femininity + a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP


^LOOOOVE!!!  so funny that they have ChG too.  loving the different bottle.  souvenir NP is the BEST!




JDV said:


> No doubt! I've been kicking myself because the NP bug hadn't fully taken hold back when I was in Russia, I bet I could've found some sweet polish like Dance Legend. :cry:


^that just made me sad too :cry:




taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;


^you did it again     FABULOUS nearly neon sparkly pink, & you're totally ROCKIN IT!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> China Glaze flirty femininity +  a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP



Love it !!



taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;



Wow, what color !!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Weekend mood ON 
blue boy - chanel 
Vibrato - Dior


----------



## ANL1

JDV said:


> No doubt!  I've been kicking myself because the NP bug hadn't fully taken hold back when I was in Russia, I bet I could've found some sweet polish like Dance Legend.  :cry:


Don't feel bad. I already was a complete NP addict when I was in Russia and wasn't able to find Dance Legend. Those polishes are incredibly tricky to find. 



taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;


Awesome hot pink



frick&frack said:


> ^LOOOOVE!!!  so funny that they have ChG too.  loving the different bottle.  souvenir NP is the BEST!


Thanks! Only the holo pink is from Vietnam, the China Glaze is not. I would be so surprised if they had China Glaze in Vietnam, we barely have China Glaze here.



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2735766
> 
> 
> Weekend mood ON
> blue boy - chanel
> Vibrato - Dior


Great blue



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what color !!



Thanks!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> Tom Ford black cherry




Please post a pic!! I'd love to see it


----------



## frick&frack

ayutilovesGST said:


> Weekend mood ON
> blue boy - chanel
> Vibrato - Dior


^love that blue!




ANL1 said:


> Thanks! Only the holo pink is from Vietnam, the China Glaze is not. I would be so surprised if they had China Glaze in Vietnam, we barely have China Glaze here.


^haha...I just realized my mistake (I guess I didn't read your post correctly) when I was scrolling back through the thread :shame:


----------



## ScottyGal

Sinful Colors 'Devious' with Sinful Colors 'Pumpkin Spice' on top


----------



## krissa

Butter London- La Moss


----------



## krissa

ANL1 said:


> China Glaze flirty femininity +  a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP



Pink and glitter two of my faves. Very nice!


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;



Gorgeous hot pink!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Butter London- La Moss



that color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## abitzberger

krissa said:


> Butter London- La Moss




Love this color on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Beautiful black today! I love it!!


----------



## ilina

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2710551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie "raspberry"



good work


----------



## sb1212

ilina said:


> good work




Thank you


----------



## Librarychickie

Julep Payton


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Payton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737523



Love this!


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel 60 seconds- Carmel cupcake


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Payton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737523




Love this green


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks beautiful !





Creativelyswank said:


> It looks like fairy dust &#128522;





Sweetieface said:


> That's a lovely color!





ANL1 said:


> Such an amazing glitter! Love the extra holo





frick&frack said:


> ^those few blue glitters make that a very special silver glitter.  love it!




Thanks ladies 


-------------------------



ANL1 said:


> China Glaze flirty femininity +  a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP




Love this! It looks like strawberry syrup. I have something a bit darker, the Maybelline wine shimmers and I love it that I have 2 BUs lol


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Payton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737523




Very, very pretty green on you!



krissa said:


> Butter London- La Moss
> 
> http://s110.photobucket.com/user/Virgorgeous/media/C18ACEDE-43C3-484B-A28C-E9FBB2D1D6DB.jpg.html




Looks great on you!



taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;




Love this kind of shade and is gorgeous on you!



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2735766
> 
> 
> Weekend mood ON
> blue boy - chanel
> Vibrato - Dior




Pretty!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Nauvelle Vague & KOH Groovy Green  KOH Groovy Green was discounted years ago tho


NV on index& ring finger, GG on middle & pink.
















 


KOH made an exact dupe of  Nauvelle Vauge IMO


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finger Paints Crystalline Crush


----------



## princesspig

Lancome 575 which is very similar to (if not the same as) Chanel Malice. It doesn't last very long on my nails - I just have to look at it and it chips.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Payton



fantastic shade of green...it's so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Nauvelle Vague & KOH Groovy Green  KOH Groovy Green was discounted years ago tho
> 
> NV on index& ring finger, GG on middle & pink.
> 
> KOH made an exact dupe of  Nauvelle Vauge IMO


^I can't tell the difference.  absolutely love this color!




MahoganyQT said:


> Finger Paints Crystalline Crush


^fabulous glitter bomb!




princesspig said:


> Lancome 575 which is very similar to (if not the same as) Chanel Malice. It doesn't last very long on my nails - I just have to look at it and it chips.


^sorry it doesn't last on you because it sure is a gorgeous color


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## krissa

purseprincess32 said:


> Rimmel 60 seconds- Carmel cupcake



Omg this is one of my faves!


----------



## lala1

OPI White I dont remember the color, byt I think its pretty when you are tanned. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI Damone Roberts 1968


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Essie Bobbing for Baubles !


----------



## taniherd

ILNP Masquerade H


----------



## taniherd

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI Damone Roberts 1968
> 
> View attachment 2738669



Nice color on you!  Is this OPI a limited edition color?


----------



## MahoganyQT

taniherd said:


> Nice color on you!  Is this OPI a limited edition color?




Thanks. Yes, it's a limited edition color. It has been rereleased twice though.


----------



## taniherd

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's a limited edition color. It has been rereleased twice though.



Boo!  I must find a dupe.  That color is gorgeous!


----------



## gatorpooh

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## krissa

lala1 said:


> OPI White I dont remember the color, byt I think its pretty when you are tanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738656
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This looks great on you. Maybe it's Alpine White


----------



## frick&frack

lala1 said:


> OPI White I dont remember the color, byt I think its pretty when you are tanned.


^quintessential summer mani!




MahoganyQT said:


> OPI Damone Roberts 1968


^LOVE this mint green!!! 




taniherd said:


> ILNP Masquerade H


^totally awesome multichrome!  ...which looks amazing on you...


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> OPI Big Apple Red



it's the perfect happy shade of red!  looks great on your short nails.


----------



## lala1

krissa said:


> This looks great on you. Maybe it's Alpine White



YES thats the one, thanks!


----------



## gajitldy

Deborah Lippmann Mermaids Dream.  Summer going out with a splash!

Diane


----------



## Creativelyswank

ANL1 said:


> China Glaze flirty femininity +  a random pink holo I found in Vietnam. I love souvernir NP



What a fun flirty pink!!



taniherd said:


> Liquid Sky Lacquer What was your name again?
> 
> Excuse the messy cuticles &#9786;&#65039;




I love this bright hue, so vibrant!



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2735766
> 
> 
> Weekend mood ON
> blue boy - chanel
> Vibrato - Dior




Ooh I adore that blue!!



krissa said:


> Butter London- La Moss




Gorgeous shade!!



Librarychickie said:


> Julep Payton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737523




Love your mani! I might have to get this green. 



roundandround said:


> Chanel Nauvelle Vague & KOH Groovy Green  KOH Groovy Green was discounted years ago tho
> 
> 
> NV on index& ring finger, GG on middle & pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOH made an exact dupe of  Nauvelle Vauge IMO




Indistinguishable and both gorgeous!



princesspig said:


> Lancome 575 which is very similar to (if not the same as) Chanel Malice. It doesn't last very long on my nails - I just have to look at it and it chips.



That's my kind of shade, too bad on the chipping though


----------



## pinky70

*Revlon cotton candy ..*


----------



## Cindi

Essie - Sweater Set - it looks brighter in the sun. Gorgeous vibrant red.


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


> Essie - Sweater Set - it looks brighter in the sun. Gorgeous vibrant red.



what a beautiful red!  I have to say, a red mani on short nails is one of my favorite combos ever


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Gondoliere


----------



## Cindi

Thanks Frick, I am really loving this color.





frick&frack said:


> what a beautiful red!  I have to say, a red mani on short nails is one of my favorite combos ever


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Gondoliere
> View attachment 2740220



This is beauful!


----------



## krissa

Deborah Lippmann Planet Rock
I almost didn't buy this since I have too many gray polishes. This one I loved from the first swatch. I love that it has a hint of purple.


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Planet Rock
> 
> I almost didn't buy this since I have too many gray polishes. This one I loved from the first swatch. I love that it has a hint of purple.




Pretty color


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Gondoliere


^I like this bright red on you!




krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Planet Rock
> I almost didn't buy this since I have too many gray polishes. This one I loved from the first swatch. I love that it has a hint of purple.


^you're so right...the touch of purple makes it fabulous!  I love the way it looks on you.


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel Kate Moss Collection- Reggae Splash (peach)


----------



## fendifemale

lala1 said:


> opi white i dont remember the color, byt i think its pretty when you are tanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738656
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using purseforum


nice!


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Planet Rock
> 
> I almost didn't buy this since I have too many gray polishes. This one I loved from the first swatch. I love that it has a hint of purple.




Lovely!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rescue Beauty Lounge Dead Calm


----------



## gatorpooh

frick&frack said:


> it's the perfect happy shade of red!  looks great on your short nails.



Thank you! I normally don't do red, but I am really loving it!


----------



## elacaps

I received the Enchanteds from the latest restock yesterday, and of course I had to play with them right away!!! I decided to try out Flashing Lights first, since that was the polish I thought I would be on the fence about. But I love it!!

Thumb - Picture Polish Pirouette and simple dotting with Zoya Nyx.
Index - gradient using Cirque Never Nude, CbL Zipper and Picture Polish Pirouette.
Middle and Ring - Enchanted Polish Flashing Lights
Pinky - gradient with Zipper and Pirouette


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I normally don't do red, but I am really loving it!


^I'm glad you are.  I love a red or black mani on shorties.




elacaps said:


> I received the Enchanteds from the latest restock yesterday, and of course I had to play with them right away!!! I decided to try out Flashing Lights first, since that was the polish I thought I would be on the fence about. But I love it!!
> 
> Thumb - Picture Polish Pirouette and simple dotting with Zoya Nyx.
> Index - gradient using Cirque Never Nude, CbL Zipper and Picture Polish Pirouette.
> Middle and Ring - Enchanted Polish Flashing Lights
> Pinky - gradient with Zipper and Pirouette


^wow...love those gradients!  pirouette is beautiful.


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Distraction


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Distraction
> View attachment 2743669



We're nail twins!  I just put that color on tonight, great minds!!


----------



## Librarychickie

jdv said:


> we're nail twins!  I just put that color on tonight, great minds!!



Ha! I'm trying to finish up my summer manis in the next two weeks.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Loreal Diamond Dust I Like it Chunky


----------



## Theren

Personal accents coral reef and bubblelicious


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Distraction


^loving this happy red!




MahoganyQT said:


> Loreal Diamond Dust I Like it Chunky


^guh...LOVE that chunky copper glitter on you 




Theren said:


> Personal accents coral reef and bubblelicious


^so cute!


----------



## TotesAmaze

Love everyone else's nails! I'm wearing chanel peridot!


----------



## taniherd

OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid with Essie As Gold As It Gets top coat


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Gossip Girl


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^I can't tell the difference.  absolutely love this color!





Creativelyswank said:


> Indistinguishable and both gorgeous!




Thanks ladies! There's no defference between the two. I just don't know which was released first. I think I bought the KOH in 2010or prior to that. 


--------------------------------------------




Cindi said:


> Essie - Sweater Set - it looks brighter in the sun. Gorgeous vibrant red.




Very pretty red!



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Gondoliere
> View attachment 2740220




Love this color!



taniherd said:


> ILNP Masquerade H




That's stunning!



TotesAmaze said:


> Love everyone else's nails! I'm wearing chanel peridot!
> View attachment 2744461




Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

I picked this during vacation, no name np but I find it pretty tho


----------



## frick&frack

TotesAmaze said:


> Love everyone else's nails! I'm wearing chanel peridot!


^it's cool!  I do prefer the other one you have that's more green 




taniherd said:


> OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid with Essie As Gold As It Gets top coat


^that green is a stunner! 




roundandround said:


> I picked this during vacation, no name np but I find it pretty tho


^loving the glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

This is zoya - Charla. To me it's the original mermaid NP.


----------



## frick&frack

I layered lynnderella - the key to a magic door (over zoya - Charla). I just love this glitter.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^it's cool!  I do prefer the other one you have that's more green
> 
> 
> 
> ^that green is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> ^loving the glitter!



Thank you FF


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> I layered lynnderella - the key to a magic door (over zoya - Charla). I just love this glitter.


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> Thanks ladies! There's no defference between the two. I just don't know which was released first. I think I bought the KOH in 2010or prior to that.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!



Thank you R&R


----------



## taniherd

I can't figure out how to shrink down my pics.  My fingers look like fat sausages. 
Anyone?


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


>


^thank you!




taniherd said:


> I can't figure out how to shrink down my pics.  My fingers look like fat sausages.
> Anyone?


^ your fingers DO NOT look like fat sausages!  I think you can adjust the size of your pics with your camera or phone before you take them.  google your brand & how to make pics smaller.  I personally prefer big pics so I can see the detail of the NP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## 1249dcnative

I'm wearing Sparitual North Star. I wish I could still post pics, but I can't. It's a gorgeous polish.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin very prive ( ruby red would be how I would describe it)


----------



## krissa

Too lazy to do a manicure so just Quimica Alemana nail hardener. Decided to keep my nails long instead of cutting them.


----------



## 1249dcnative

1249dcnative said:


> I'm wearing Sparitual North Star. I wish I could still post pics, but I can't. It's a gorgeous polish.


 
It's not North Star, it's Intuition.


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Too lazy to do a manicure so just Quimica Alemana nail hardener. Decided to keep my nails long instead of cutting them.



your nails look nice & healthy!


----------



## krissa

Deborah Lippmann-Sweet Life


----------



## krissa

frick&frack said:


> your nails look nice & healthy!



Thx!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann-Sweet Life



the soft pink is lovely on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann-Sweet Life




Very pretty


----------



## MahoganyQT

Del Sol Fire and Ice 

Indoors:



Outdoors:


----------



## jclaybo

OPI Monsooner or Later


----------



## krissa

MahoganyQT said:


> Del Sol Fire and Ice
> 
> Indoors:
> View attachment 2746937
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2746938



Very nice. I love glitters.


----------



## krissa

jclaybo said:


> OPI Monsooner or Later
> 
> View attachment 2746998



Great red!!


----------



## JDV

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann-Sweet Life



  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive & no chips so far


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Del Sol Fire and Ice
> 
> Indoors:
> Outdoors:


^the way this color shifts is so cool!  & it's such a big change too...love it.




jclaybo said:


> OPI Monsooner or Later


^nice red on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^the way this color shifts is so cool!  & it's such a big change too...love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^nice red on you!




Thanks frick....I feel like a kid when I get excited when the color changes outside! I purchased 4 colors and can't wait to try them all!


----------



## jclaybo

Thanks Frick, Thanks Krissa!


----------



## taniherd

Julep Kayla
Julep Flora


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Julep Kayla
> Julep Flora



I love these on you!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Julep Kayla
> Julep Flora



they're both amazing colors, but ACK that kayla is


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL - 28 Bronze Aztec


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL - 28 Bronze Aztec
> View attachment 2749423
> 
> View attachment 2749424




Pretty color


----------



## MahoganyQT

Delsol Green Light Red Light
Inside:



Outdoors:


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL - 28 Bronze Aztec]




Perfect for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Delsol Green Light Red Light
> Inside:
> Outdoors:




Haha...great name & what an amazing color shift!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x high frequency. Day 7 no chips!


----------



## frick&frack

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x high frequency. Day 7 no chips!




Love the color, & yay for no chips!


----------



## elacaps

taniherd said:


> Julep Kayla
> Julep Flora



omg Kayla looks soooo beautiful on you!! I think that might be the best Julep of all time.



Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL - 28 Bronze Aztec
> View attachment 2749423
> 
> View attachment 2749424



GORGEOUS! So edgy and chic!



MahoganyQT said:


> Delsol Green Light Red Light
> Inside:
> View attachment 2749814
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2749815



The thermal color shift is BANANAS! So cool!



Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x high frequency. Day 7 no chips!
> 
> View attachment 2749901



I love bold, bright blues and this one looks perfect on you.


----------



## elacaps

Debuting another Enchanted Polish (I was a bad girl on the last restock) - this is Enchanted Polish Amazing (on middle and ring fingers). I decided to extend this "metallic" motif for the rest of the mani using Indigo Bananas A Star to Sail By on my pinky (rose gold flakes) and Girly Bits Push It on the index finger (omg you guys, this polish, you guys, no seriously, wait, this polish, it's incredible!). Thumb is an attempt at a glitter gradient using the IB and GB


----------



## MahoganyQT

elacaps said:


> Debuting another Enchanted Polish (I was a bad girl on the last restock) - this is Enchanted Polish Amazing (on middle and ring fingers). I decided to extend this "metallic" motif for the rest of the mani using Indigo Bananas A Star to Sail By on my pinky (rose gold flakes) and Girly Bits Push It on the index finger (omg you guys, this polish, you guys, no seriously, wait, this polish, it's incredible!). Thumb is an attempt at a glitter gradient using the IB and GB




Cute!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive... it is wearing nicely


----------



## taniherd

elacaps said:


> Debuting another Enchanted Polish (I was a bad girl on the last restock) - this is Enchanted Polish Amazing (on middle and ring fingers). I decided to extend this "metallic" motif for the rest of the mani using Indigo Bananas A Star to Sail By on my pinky (rose gold flakes) and Girly Bits Push It on the index finger (omg you guys, this polish, you guys, no seriously, wait, this polish, it's incredible!). Thumb is an attempt at a glitter gradient using the IB and GB




Gorgeous!!


----------



## taniherd

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x high frequency. Day 7 no chips!
> 
> View attachment 2749901




Pretty color


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> they're both amazing colors, but ACK that kayla is




Thank you Frick &#128521;
I saw Kayla posted awhile ago I think by librarychickie and I obsessively searched for the color. Lol! Yeah I'm nail polish crazed.


----------



## taniherd

krissa said:


> I love these on you!




Thank you Krissa &#128522;


----------



## Cherrycola666

elacaps said:


> omg Kayla looks soooo beautiful on you!! I think that might be the best Julep of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS! So edgy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> The thermal color shift is BANANAS! So cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I love bold, bright blues and this one looks perfect on you.







taniherd said:


> Pretty color




Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

elacaps said:


> Debuting another Enchanted Polish (I was a bad girl on the last restock) - this is Enchanted Polish Amazing (on middle and ring fingers). I decided to extend this "metallic" motif for the rest of the mani using Indigo Bananas A Star to Sail By on my pinky (rose gold flakes) and Girly Bits Push It on the index finger (omg you guys, this polish, you guys, no seriously, wait, this polish, it's incredible!). Thumb is an attempt at a glitter gradient using the IB and GB



I'm a big fan of metallics, & these are some gorgeous examples!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Not Your Baby


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal Mystic Blue


----------



## fendifemale

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Mystic Blue
> View attachment 2751429



I love navy/dark blues. This is gorgeous.

I'm holding on to the last days of hot weather.
Milani: Flaming Race


----------



## luv2run41

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Mystic Blue
> View attachment 2751429


I really love this  Looks great!!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Not Your Baby


^gorgeous color for fall!  the green shimmer really makes it.




Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Mystic Blue


^fantastic dark blue!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal Mystic Blue
> View attachment 2751429




So pretty!!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x in Omni. I'm really luving the formula x polished!!


----------



## frick&frack

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x in Omni. I'm really luving the formula x polished!!



loving the bright yet deep hue!


----------



## abitzberger

I'm trying out one of my new indie polishes! Hare polish "for Margot tenenbaum"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jclaybo said:


> Pretty!! Love the curve!


 
Sorry for the late reply: Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I've never seen such long nails before ! Can you use your hands in a normal way ?
> Welcome to this thread
> 
> LOL! ..I get asked that exact same question everytime I go out! "How do you work with such long nails etc.." and my reply "This is nothing, I just gave them a trim". And they reply....
> 
> And "Yes" same length on my right hand, but please don't ask me to take a pic as I am right handed. It was hard enough trying to take a pic of my Left Hand.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely Welcome!
> 
> Looks beautiful !


-


----------



## Rhayne

After taking over a month off of polish I'm back at it again. Currently I have sally hansen's barracuda with sinful colors hottie on top. 
Not the best pic. Hopefully when I get my new iphone the camera will be better.


----------



## taniherd

CBL Young Turks with CBL Chillin in Paradise on accent nail


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya India


----------



## taniherd

China Glaze Flying Dragon


----------



## taniherd

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya India
> View attachment 2752880




So pretty! 
I really enjoy seeing your np posts.
You have such a nice collection. 
Are you on Instagram?


----------



## its_a_keeper

taniherd said:


> CBL Young Turks with CBL Chillin in Paradise on accent nail



I love that combo on you! Awesome pairing up, so pretty!!!



Librarychickie said:


> Zoya India
> View attachment 2752880



This looks pretty on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Del Sol Orange You Glad?

Indoors
	

		
			
		

		
	




Outdoors:



Unfortunately it chipped before I could take the outdoors pic


----------



## MahoganyQT

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya India
> View attachment 2752880




Beautiful manicure


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## taniherd

Rhayne said:


> After taking over a month off of polish I'm back at it again. Currently I have sally hansen's barracuda with sinful colors hottie on top.
> Not the best pic. Hopefully when I get my new iphone the camera will be better.
> 
> View attachment 2751887



Welcome back!  I like that color on you.  Taking a month off of polish?!?!?  
Why would you do such a thing?  Ha!


----------



## frick&frack

abitzberger said:


> I'm trying out one of my new indie polishes! Hare polish "for Margot tenenbaum"


^wow...that's stunning! 




Rhayne said:


> After taking over a month off of polish I'm back at it again. Currently I have sally hansen's barracuda with sinful colors hottie on top.
> Not the best pic. Hopefully when I get my new iphone the camera will be better.


^pretty combo!




taniherd said:


> CBL Young Turks with CBL Chillin in Paradise on accent nail


^turquoise looks fabulous on you!  love the accent nail too.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya India


^absolutely gorgeous!!!  it's on my wish list 




taniherd said:


> China Glaze Flying Dragon


^so beautiful!  I love the way this looks on you.




MahoganyQT said:


> Del Sol Orange You Glad?
> 
> Indoors
> Outdoors:


^so fun...the outdoor orange is fabulous!


----------



## fendifemale

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya India
> View attachment 2752880


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rhayne

taniherd said:


> Welcome back!  I like that color on you.  Taking a month off of polish?!?!?
> Why would you do such a thing?  Ha!




Thanks!
I basically lived in polish all of May June and July with only a day or so rest in between colors. During vacation the last week of July I wore an orange color from Sinful colors. When I got home and took it off it stained my nails so i wanted to let them breath for a while. I also had grown them out and squared them off at that point. I wanted to change that too so i cut them all down. Now they're longer, stronger and not stained and i'm happy to be painting again.  Especially in time for the holidays. I can't wait for spider webs, pumpkins, and christmas nail art


----------



## Librarychickie

taniherd said:


> So pretty!
> I really enjoy seeing your np posts.
> You have such a nice collection.
> Are you on Instagram?


Thank you! I do have an account, but in ever post my manicures there.


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Material Girl


----------



## sally.m

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Material Girl
> View attachment 2753770



Oooooooo! I like!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

I'm using distraction to distract you all &#128525;. 



Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ayutilovesGST

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Material Girl
> View attachment 2753770




Pretty &#128133;


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Swagger


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Material Girl


^love the pink glitter 




ayutilovesGST said:


> I'm using distraction to distract you all


^beautiful pink!




taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Swagger


^what a gorgeous blue!


----------



## gatorpooh

CND Shellac Midnight Swim


----------



## sb1212

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Midnight Swim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755280




That's one of my favorite shellac colors ..love it ..looks nice on you


----------



## krissa

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2754899
> 
> I'm using distraction to distract you all &#128525;.
> 
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful! You can never go wrong with pink.


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Swagger



Love this blue!!


----------



## krissa

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Midnight Swim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755280



This is gorgeous. Makes me want to go back to gel!


----------



## Nebbalish

Half French gel manicure! Gold tips and clear base so it grows out nicely. So far, it's lasted me almost an entire month without chipping at all!


----------



## gatorpooh

sb1212 said:


> That's one of my favorite shellac colors ..love it ..looks nice on you



Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

krissa said:


> This is gorgeous. Makes me want to go back to gel!



Thank you! I have Essie Dive Bar on my toes and it's pretty much an exact match.


----------



## Cherrycola666

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2754899
> 
> I'm using distraction to distract you all &#128525;.
> 
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Luv this!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Bronze Aztec (i'm in love!!)
Sorry for the super close-up but the shimmer is amazing!!! 



I also discovered the most amazing (and über cheap) top coat!!
Would recommend to everyone!


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Midnight Swim



great blue!


----------



## frick&frack

Nebbalish said:


> Half French gel manicure! Gold tips and clear base so it grows out nicely. So far, it's lasted me almost an entire month without chipping at all!


^nice! welcome to the thread 




Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Bronze Aztec (i'm in love!!)
> Sorry for the super close-up but the shimmer is amazing!!!
> 
> I also discovered the most amazing (and über cheap) top coat!!
> Would recommend to everyone!


^perfect fall color with that great shimmer!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Girls Night Out


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x eureka


----------



## krissa

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Bronze Aztec (i'm in love!!)
> Sorry for the super close-up but the shimmer is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2756039
> 
> 
> I also discovered the most amazing (and über cheap) top coat!!
> Would recommend to everyone!
> View attachment 2756040



Love that color! I'm a top coat hoarder where'd you get this? Thx in adv


----------



## krissa

Wet n Wild Toxic Apple


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nothing Else Metals


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


> Nothing Else Metals




Really pretty color


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Gelish - Girls Night Out


^like the blingy nails!




Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x eureka


^beautiful pink!




krissa said:


> Wet n Wild Toxic Apple


^fantastic vampy purple!  the name is funny.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Nothing Else Metals


^looks gorgeous on you!  love that color.


----------



## krissa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Nothing Else Metals



I love this frosty pink.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nebbalish said:


> View attachment 2755478
> 
> 
> Half French gel manicure! Gold tips and clear base so it grows out nicely. So far, it's lasted me almost an entire month without chipping at all!


 

I Love this color combo!


----------



## krissa

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics-Grandma


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> Really pretty color





frick&frack said:


> ^looks gorgeous on you!  love that color.





krissa said:


> I love this frosty pink.



Thank you !


----------



## taniherd

krissa said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics-Grandma



Very nice color!  I like the shape of your nails.  
So how's the application with that brand?  I just recently ordered Technopagan.


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics-Grandma



what a gorgeous shade of orange on you!  your ring is beautiful too.


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> ^like the blingy nails!



Thanks


----------



## Rhayne

Felt like a dark fall hue today. 

Pure Ice - Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Felt like a dark fall hue today.
> 
> Pure Ice - Scandal




Fantastic fall color!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Revlon Radiant


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Catrice - it's Rambo no. 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-limited addiction.


----------



## taniherd

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics 
Technopagan with CG Fairy Dust on accent nails


----------



## fendifemale

krissa said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics-Grandma



Gorgeous!

Zoya -Belinda


----------



## OCMomof3

Essie -- Mademoiselle


----------



## jclaybo

OPI Tickle Me Francey


----------



## sb1212

jclaybo said:


> OPI Tickle Me Francey
> 
> View attachment 2759458




Love the color and Lv !


----------



## jclaybo

sb1212 said:


> Love the color and Lv !




Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Revlon Radiant


^love the glitter!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Catrice - it's Rambo no. 5


^great fall green!




taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
> Technopagan with CG Fairy Dust on accent nails


^fabulous electric blue!


----------



## frick&frack

jclaybo said:


> OPI Tickle Me Francey



this color is a lovely neutral for you!


----------



## jclaybo

frick&frack said:


> this color is a lovely neutral for you!




thanks frick!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^love the glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great fall green!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fabulous electric blue!



Thank you F&F!  
So what color mani & pedi are you wearing for Fall?


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thank you F&F!
> So what color mani & pedi are you wearing for Fall?



this is a first for me, but I'm just not ready for fall colors yet.  I'm wearing elevation - azure caverns.  I'm trying to transition slowly.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> this is a first for me, but I'm just not ready for fall colors yet.  I'm wearing elevation - azure caverns.  I'm trying to transition slowly.



Oooh I love azure caverns.  Very pretty.  
I know what you mean about not being ready for the fall colors.  I'm back and forth.  
Today I'm wearing a fall color but tomorrow I'll probably be wearing something bright.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Black


----------



## taniherd

Encore


----------



## krissa

jclaybo said:


> OPI Tickle Me Francey
> 
> View attachment 2759458



Love!!


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Encore



Very cute!


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Very nice color!  I like the shape of your nails.
> So how's the application with that brand?  I just recently ordered Technopagan.



Thx! Application is good and dries pretty quickly. Techno pagan is on my wishlist. I can't wait to see how it looks on you.


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Charmed I'm Sure.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I was not even aware that there is a part 9 now!! Anyway, hi there Fall!KIKO 392


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Oooh I love azure caverns.  Very pretty.
> I know what you mean about not being ready for the fall colors.  I'm back and forth.
> Today I'm wearing a fall color but tomorrow I'll probably be wearing something bright.


^hehe...I've told myself that I have until October 1...




Sophie-Rose said:


> Black


^you have the PERFECT nails for a vampy mani!




taniherd said:


> Encore


^your manis make me sigh _every time_.  another color that I simply LOVE on you!  it it an orangey red (looks like it on my monitor)?  I hope I word this correctly, but your beautiful skin is such a perfect backdrop for so many colors.  I love seeing your pics.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I was not even aware that there is a part 9 now!! Anyway, hi there Fall!KIKO 392


^haha...we're busy around here.  beautiful green for this time of year!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe...I've told myself that I have until October 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ^you have the PERFECT nails for a vampy mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ^your manis make me sigh _every time_.  another color that I simply LOVE on you!  it it an orangey red (looks like it on my monitor)?  I hope I word this correctly, but your beautiful skin is such a perfect backdrop for so many colors.  I love seeing your pics.



Thank you 
The feelings are definitely mutual.  Now get to posting pics already lady!!  
I'm kidding...sort of.


----------



## taniherd

krissa said:


> Very cute!





krissa said:


> Thx! Application is good and dries pretty quickly. Techno pagan is on my wishlist. I can't wait to see how it looks on you.



Thank you Krissa.  I posted a pic of technopagan a page or so back.  I just got two more of these OCC np's today.  Suspiria and Videodrome.  Yeah I'm hooked. Ha!  
Your are right app is good and the dry time is awesome.


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Thank you Krissa.  I posted a pic of technopagan a page or so back.  I just got two more of these OCC np's today.  Suspiria and Videodrome.  Yeah I'm hooked. Ha!
> Your are right app is good and the dry time is awesome.



Just flipped back that color is awesome!! FYI I heard of you go to their store in NYC and check in to yelp you get a free bottle of polish. Also I grabbed a few of their polishes on sale from allcosmetics wholesale. Shipping is steep bc it's nail polish, but I got 5 polishes for less than the price of one. I believe they're discontinued polishes tho.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thank you
> 
> The feelings are definitely mutual.  Now get to posting pics already lady!!
> 
> I'm kidding...sort of.




hehe...I'm trying


----------



## fendifemale

jclaybo said:


> OPI Tickle Me Francey
> 
> View attachment 2759458


  Hey that's my bag lady! Love the nails and color.


----------



## Aluxe

Wearing color blast by orly's Mellow Yellow, CHI My White Knight, and the sparkling polish is color club's Take The Stage.  Thx for letting me share.


----------



## jclaybo

fendifemale said:


> Hey that's my bag lady! Love the nails and color.



Thanks Kriss and thanks fendi I love my speedy


----------



## jclaybo

Aluxe said:


> Wearing color blast by orly's Mellow Yellow, CHI My White Knight, and the sparkling polish is color club's Take The Stage.  Thx for letting me share.


love the pop of color!


----------



## jclaybo

Sophie-Rose said:


> Catrice - it's Rambo no. 5
> View attachment 2758963
> 
> View attachment 2758964


love your mani so clean and love that green!


----------



## Aluxe

jclaybo said:


> love the pop of color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frick&frack

Aluxe said:


> Wearing color blast by orly's Mellow Yellow, CHI My White Knight, and the sparkling polish is color club's Take The Stage.  Thx for letting me share.




Woah...that yellow...that's definitely your shade!  I need to go check it out in person as it looks like a good shade for me too.


----------



## Aluxe

frick&frack said:


> Woah...that yellow...that's definitely your shade!  I need to go check it out in person as it looks like a good shade for me too.



Thx so much frick&frack. Odd you like the color on me. I've always wondered about it and don't use it as much as I probably should.  Thanks for the vote of confidence though


----------



## JDV

Aluxe said:


> Wearing color blast by orly's Mellow Yellow, CHI My White Knight, and the sparkling polish is color club's Take The Stage.  Thx for letting me share.



Those colors look awesome on you, love!  And you have such beautiful nails.


----------



## Aluxe

JDV said:


> Those colors look awesome on you, love!  And you have such beautiful nails.



Thc so much JDV. Too kind of you.


----------



## krissa

Aluxe said:


> Wearing color blast by orly's Mellow Yellow, CHI My White Knight, and the sparkling polish is color club's Take The Stage.  Thx for letting me share.



I love this pale yellow! Very nice shade.


----------



## Aluxe

krissa said:


> I love this pale yellow! Very nice shade.



Thanks so much krissa. You guys have me wondering why I don't use this color more often.  Looking through all the fabulous nails in here is definitely inspiring my more adventurous side.


----------



## frick&frack

Aluxe said:


> Thx so much frick&frack. Odd you like the color on me. I've always wondered about it and don't use it as much as I probably should.  Thanks for the vote of confidence though


^I'm glad I could enable you.   I think it's fun to wear yellow.

I just did a quick google search so I could try to determine if this is a cooler or warmer yellow.  I've run into a little issue...is this ORLY mellow yellow?  or sally hansen - mellow yellow?  I can find orly - spark, sally hansen - mellow yellow, & catrice - mellow yellow, but no orly - mellow yellow.

I was trying to determine the cool/warm undertones because that makes a big difference in whether or not the color works on you.  yellow is generally a warm color.  I have cool undertones to my skin, so the only yellow that works for me is a cool lemon yellow.  anything golden yellow is too warm for me.  I'm wondering if you're cool-toned too, so maybe you've never found a yellow that works for you (since there's really only 1 shade that does).


----------



## taniherd

krissa said:


> Just flipped back that color is awesome!! FYI I heard of you go to their store in NYC and check in to yelp you get a free bottle of polish. Also I grabbed a few of their polishes on sale from allcosmetics wholesale. Shipping is steep bc it's nail polish, but I got 5 polishes for less than the price of one. I believe they're discontinued polishes tho.



Omg $10.74 for shipping is very steep.  Well for me it is.  I want to get one of the discontinued polishes but spending that much for shipping is deterring me.  That's another bottle of polish.
How were you able to get such a great deal?  5 polishes for less than the price of one is great!    Do you live in NYC?


----------



## Aluxe

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm glad I could enable you.   I think it's fun to wear yellow.
> 
> I just did a quick google search so I could try to determine if this is a cooler or warmer yellow.  I've run into a little issue...is this ORLY mellow yellow?  or sally hansen - mellow yellow?  I can find orly - spark, sally hansen - mellow yellow, & catrice - mellow yellow, but no orly - mellow yellow.
> 
> I was trying to determine the cool/warm undertones because that makes a big difference in whether or not the color works on you.  yellow is generally a warm color.  I have cool undertones to my skin, so the only yellow that works for me is a cool lemon yellow.  anything golden yellow is too warm for me.  I'm wondering if you're cool-toned too, so maybe you've never found a yellow that works for you (since there's really only 1 shade that does).



Here's a pic for ya. Hope it helps. Can't speak as to the tone of the yellow, sadly. But can say its not lemon-ish. Its closee to a true yellow IMO -


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Omg $10.74 for shipping is very steep.  Well for me it is.  I want to get one of the discontinued polishes but spending that much for shipping is deterring me.  That's another bottle of polish.
> How were you able to get such a great deal?  5 polishes for less than the price of one is great!    Do you live in NYC?




You and me both. At first I wasn't going to order, but i ended up ordering 9-10 bottles of polish so it worked out. The occ polishes were like 1.89? With an additional 30% off as were a few of the other polishes. Isn't a reg bottle $15? I figured if I get 5 for the same price that's not bad. I know they offer free shipping over $100, but I'm not much of a makeup person. I ended up getting dior and deborah lippmann for cheaper too so that helped me rationalize the shipping lol.


----------



## roundandround

Great manis everyone! Can't give individual comments now, next time I will 




This kept cheering me for 5 days now  


OPI DS Original










I think another holo mani is all I need after I remove this one lol


----------



## Myblackbag

jclaybo said:


> OPI Tickle Me Francey
> 
> View attachment 2759458




Gorgeous color!


----------



## Barbora

OPI Coca Cola Red


----------



## sb1212

Barbora said:


> OPI Coca Cola Red
> View attachment 2762832




Pretty red


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Great manis everyone! Can't give individual comments now, next time I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kept cheering me for 5 days now
> 
> 
> OPI DS Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think another holo mani is all I need after I remove this one lol



That's beautiful !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Barbora said:


> OPI Coca Cola Red
> View attachment 2762832




This is such a beautiful red!

Do we know if there is a dupe for this?


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Red Satin


----------



## Barbora

sb1212 said:


> Pretty red



Thanks



Chinese Warrior said:


> This is such a beautiful red!
> 
> Do we know if there is a dupe for this?



I don't know about a dupe but there is one out there for sure! It's not as unique A dupe might be better cause this one stains waaaay too much


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Barbora said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about a dupe but there is one out there for sure! It's not as unique A dupe might be better cause this one stains waaaay too much



Thanks for the heads up on the staining!! I went to look for it today and told that it was sold out in my neck of the woods (Spain)..might as well off to find a dupe then...)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Barbora said:


> OPI Coca Cola Red
> View attachment 2762832





MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Red Satin
> View attachment 2763187



Love both reds !


----------



## becacine

Literary Lacquers Sidewalk's End &#9788;


----------



## frick&frack

Aluxe said:


> Here's a pic for ya. Hope it helps. Can't speak as to the tone of the yellow, sadly. But can say its not lemon-ish. Its closee to a true yellow IMO -


^I still can't tell.  I'll have to keep researching.




roundandround said:


> This kept cheering me for 5 days now
> 
> 
> OPI DS Original
> 
> I think another holo mani is all I need after I remove this one lol


^lovely color!  holo is definitely a happy thing 




Barbora said:


> OPI Coca Cola Red


^wow...it's a perfect match!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Red Satin


^this shade of red is gorgeous on you!  it's your signature red for sure.  I love a red mani on short nails 




becacine said:


> Literary Lacquers Sidewalk's End


^the holo looks so cool in that neutral color!


----------



## elacaps

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Red Satin
> View attachment 2763187



Oh wow, this red is soo gorgeous! Looks beautiful on you!



becacine said:


> Literary Lacquers Sidewalk's End &#9788;



LOVE THIS!!! Sidewalk's End has been on my WL for it - I might need to pick it up finally!!


----------



## elacaps

Newest nail art attempt.... I was really inspired by the cover to Jenny Lewis' album "The Voyager." It's a picture of her wearing the most fabulous jacket full of gradients and stars. And all I could think when looking at the cover was, "guhhhh, those gradients are perfect for nail art." So I had to capture them in nail art  Using mostly Zoya and Julep cremes, including my favorite blue, Julep Something Blue.


----------



## sb1212

elacaps said:


> Newest nail art attempt.... I was really inspired by the cover to Jenny Lewis' album "The Voyager." It's a picture of her wearing the most fabulous jacket full of gradients and stars. And all I could think when looking at the cover was, "guhhhh, those gradients are perfect for nail art." So I had to capture them in nail art  Using mostly Zoya and Julep cremes, including my favorite blue, Julep Something Blue.




Everything you do looks really good


----------



## frick&frack

elacaps said:


> Newest nail art attempt.... I was really inspired by the cover to Jenny Lewis' album "The Voyager." It's a picture of her wearing the most fabulous jacket full of gradients and stars. And all I could think when looking at the cover was, "guhhhh, those gradients are perfect for nail art." So I had to capture them in nail art  Using mostly Zoya and Julep cremes, including my favorite blue, Julep Something Blue.



so pretty with all of those cheerful colors & stars!


----------



## elacaps

Thanks sb1212 and frick!  It was a fun mani to try. Here is the album cover I was oh-so inspired by (just for reference, lol)


----------



## jclaybo

Myblackbag said:


> Gorgeous color!




Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Gel Envy High Stakes


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Revlon Gel Envy High Stakes



lovely shade of green for the fall!


----------



## Theren

Borghese principessa ivory


----------



## krissa

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Red Satin
> View attachment 2763187



This is a great red!


----------



## krissa

Theren said:


> Borghese principessa ivory



Very pretty!


----------



## krissa

deltalady said:


> Revlon Gel Envy High Stakes



This is a great color on you!


----------



## krissa

elacaps said:


> Newest nail art attempt.... I was really inspired by the cover to Jenny Lewis' album "The Voyager." It's a picture of her wearing the most fabulous jacket full of gradients and stars. And all I could think when looking at the cover was, "guhhhh, those gradients are perfect for nail art." So I had to capture them in nail art  Using mostly Zoya and Julep cremes, including my favorite blue, Julep Something Blue.



Amazing job!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Essie the lace is on.


----------



## taniherd

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Videodrome


----------



## jclaybo

deltalady said:


> Revlon Gel Envy High Stakes




Lovely color and perfect for your skin tone


----------



## Rhayne

Sally hansen Xtremewear Pepplum

I swear I didn't realize my nails would match my shirt today. Hehe


----------



## Librarychickie

Tom Ford Minx


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Minx
> View attachment 2765605




I like that color


----------



## taniherd

Rhayne said:


> Sally hansen Xtremewear Pepplum
> 
> I swear I didn't realize my nails would match my shirt today. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2765482




Pretty color. I like.


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> Borghese principessa ivory


^pretty!




taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Videodrome


^very sophisticated color!




Rhayne said:


> Sally hansen Xtremewear Pepplum
> 
> I swear I didn't realize my nails would match my shirt today. Hehe


^what a beautiful match!




Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Minx


^gorgeous color!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's beautiful !





frick&frack said:


> ^lovely color!  holo is definitely a happy thing




Thank you ladies! 


---------------------------------



Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Minx
> View attachment 2765605




Very pretty shade for autumn.



Rhayne said:


> Sally hansen Xtremewear Pepplum
> 
> I swear I didn't realize my nails would match my shirt today. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2765482




Great color on you!



taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Videodrome




Love this shade on you.



Barbora said:


> OPI Coca Cola Red
> View attachment 2762832




Awesome red mani! Looks perfect on you. Sorry for the staining but the color is gorgeous.


----------



## roundandround

Another purple mani 


KOH Easy Go Purple


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Another purple mani
> 
> 
> KOH Easy Go Purple



gorgeous color!  matches that dahlia perfectly


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Sevillana


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Desire. It's a gorgeous, satiney candy apple red. I love this shine after only one coat and no top coat!


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Desire. It's a gorgeous, satiney candy apple red. I love this shine after only one coat and no top coat!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Desire. It's a gorgeous, satiney candy apple red. I love this shine after only one coat and no top coat!



fabulous red!  it looks like it has lots of shimmer in it too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

loreal Breaking curfew


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> loreal Breaking curfew



fabulous vamp!


----------



## kikikaboom

Essie - Bahama Mama


----------



## Love Of My Life

Wearing CL Sevillana since yesterday & already chipped & in need of touch up


----------



## Joleenx3

Chanel Vamp


----------



## CatePNW

I love looking at the pics here so I wanted to share mine.  I need to learn how to get a good pic of my nails though, haven't mastered that yet!

Sally Hansen Salon Manicure *Commander In Chic* 
I'm on Day 3 of just 2 coats, no base or top coat. At the first sign of a chip or wear, I'm giving them a 3rd coat.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My manis : inglot 681
My pedis : inglot 647 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KittyLouise

I'm wearing WAH London No Nails No Life


----------



## ScottyGal

A.S.P gel polish - Gunmetal Glitz


----------



## taniherd

Colors By Llarowe 
MJ's Jacket


----------



## Barbora

frick&frack said:


> ^wow...it's a perfect match!



I know!



roundandround said:


> Awesome red mani! Looks perfect on you. Sorry for the staining but the color is gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

Sally Hansen Salon- Calypso Blue


----------



## Librarychickie

Misa Breakaway


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> Misa Breakaway
> View attachment 2768462



Beautiful.


----------



## krissa

taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe
> MJ's Jacket


Love the glitter



MahoganyQT said:


> loreal Breaking curfew
> View attachment 2767397


 love this dark



Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767524
> 
> Chanel Vamp


 great nail art



CatePNW said:


> I love looking at the pics here so I wanted to share mine.  I need to learn how to get a good pic of my nails though, haven't mastered that yet!
> 
> Sally Hansen Salon Manicure *Commander In Chic*
> I'm on Day 3 of just 2 coats, no base or top coat. At the first sign of a chip or wear, I'm giving them a 3rd coat. Great neutral
> 
> View attachment 2767640





ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2767888
> 
> 
> My manis : inglot 681
> My pedis : inglot 647
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 I love both. Is this gel?



_Lee said:


> A.S.P gel polish - Gunmetal Glitz



Gorgeous grey


----------



## ayutilovesGST

krissa said:


> Love the glitter
> 
> 
> 
> love this dark
> 
> 
> 
> great nail art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both. Is this gel?
> 
> 
> 
> No dear , its just a normal shimmer
> 
> Gorgeous grey







Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ysl bronze aztec (my new favourite)


----------



## misscocktail




----------



## taniherd

ILNP Abundance


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Misa Breakaway
> View attachment 2768462



Oh wow, that is so gorgeous!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Ysl bronze aztec (my new favourite)
> View attachment 2768965



This might become my first YSL!



misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2769112



So gorgeous!  And somehow I neglected to pick up this color.  I'm gonna need to fix that.



taniherd said:


> ILNP Abundance



Pretty duochrome!


----------



## jclaybo

taniherd said:


> ILNP Abundance




Love it!


----------



## jclaybo

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2769112




Very nice!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Misa Breakaway
> View attachment 2768462





misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2769112



I love these colors !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Quartz + CG Fairy Dust


----------



## Pollie-Jean

and more Fairy Dust :greengrin:
( I just ordered a back up )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Another purple mani
> 
> 
> KOH Easy Go Purple



I almost missed this 

Beautiful color and great pics, round 
Perfect for your avatar 
I'm waiting for Koh  City Sky  (and Dior Spring ) I'm very anxious to it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

JDV said:


> Oh wow, that is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might become my first YSL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous!  And somehow I neglected to pick up this color.  I'm gonna need to fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty duochrome!




YSL are a dream to use!!! Dries in under a minute and really lasts well! I'm in love! I'll be buying more!!!


----------



## Rhayne

Covergirl forever frosted


----------



## Cherrycola666

All the Chanel nail polishes are so pretty!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x "grand"


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe
> MJ's Jacket


^what a happy color for fall!  I'm feeling very into reds lately.




Librarychickie said:


> Misa Breakaway


^simply gorgeous for fall! 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Ysl bronze aztec (my new favourite)


^very elegant fall color!


----------



## frick&frack

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2769112


^beautiful color on you!




taniherd said:


> ILNP Abundance


^what a fantastic color shift for fall!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Quartz + CG Fairy Dust


^lovely & ethereal mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> and more Fairy Dust :greengrin:
> ( I just ordered a back up )


^gorgeous combo!




Rhayne said:


> Covergirl forever frosted


^perfect name...very frosty mani!




Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x "grand"


^fantastic chocolate brown!


----------



## ANL1

Lovely manis everone!

This is Essie on a silver platter. I thought it would be a topcoat, but i was wrong. This is two coats. Excuse the bad picture.


----------



## taniherd

Colors By Llarowe  
Mighty Red Baron


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> This is Essie on a silver platter. I thought it would be a topcoat, but i was wrong. This is two coats. Excuse the bad picture.


^love the bling! 




taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe
> Mighty Red Baron


^I googled...fantastic red!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Nars night rider.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Sally Hansen nail strips.


----------



## becacine

Thank you all for the compliments on Sidewalk's End &#9788; This place moves at a quick pace LOL I love lurking/looking so know I appreciate all the beautiful posts.

Tonight I have Shimmer Polish in Jennifer &#9788;


----------



## frick&frack

VuittonsLover said:


> Nars night rider.



that's a gorgeous shade of purple!


----------



## Librarychickie

Sephora Formula X in Prophecy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^lovely & ethereal mani!





frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous combo!



Thank you 



ANL1 said:


> Lovely manis everone!
> 
> This is Essie on a silver platter. I thought it would be a topcoat, but i was wrong. This is two coats. Excuse the bad picture.



Lovely !



VuittonsLover said:


> View attachment 2771234
> View attachment 2771235
> 
> 
> Nars night rider.



It's just


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Pretty


----------



## krissa

Love love love all the manis!!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> gorgeous color!  matches that dahlia perfectly




Thanks f&f! The dahlia was planted by the DH. His plant and the flowers are mine 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I almost missed this
> 
> Beautiful color and great pics, round
> Perfect for your avatar
> I'm waiting for Koh  City Sky  (and Dior Spring ) I'm very anxious to it




Thank you Pollie! I forgot what shade city sky is but I'm sure it's awesome. Dior Spring is very pretty, if I don't have a number of pinks, I would take home Spring with me.



Librarychickie said:


> Misa Breakaway
> View attachment 2768462




Awesome!



misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2769112




Very pretty on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


>




Graphite looks great on you and the quarts with CG fairy dust looks very pretty too. 



taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe
> MJ's Jacket




I love this mani color on you.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Riva











Riva is a PITA to work with. At first I don't like the color but it did grow on me at the end. Only I wouldn't reach this color quiet often lol


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dark blue


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Sephora Formula X in Prophecy


^fantastic blue!  is it a matte NP, or did you add a TC?




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^love that one!




roundandround said:


> Thanks f&f! The dahlia was planted by the DH. His plant and the flowers are mine


^


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Riva
> 
> Riva is a PITA to work with. At first I don't like the color but it did grow on me at the end. Only I wouldn't reach this color quiet often lol


^it's such a lovely pastel!  when I'm painting a pastel or white or a translucent NP, I wait a LONG time between coats...at least an hour.  that helps me a lot with streaks & coverage.




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dark blue


^great blue!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dark blue
> View attachment 2771790




Pretty blue ..what brand is it?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Pretty blue ..what brand is it?




Dutch brand, sold at ici paris xl, called Only You - 522 Blue Velvet


----------



## taniherd

Oh man I so wish we had a LIKE button on this forum.  
Soo many pretty manis in this thread.


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dutch brand, sold at ici paris xl, called Only You - 522 Blue Velvet
> View attachment 2771876




Thanks for the reply


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sephora By OPI Happy Earth Day to Me!


----------



## elacaps

Librarychickie said:


> Sephora Formula X in Prophecy
> 
> View attachment 2771323



Oh this is so beautiful!! I have always loved matte finish polishes, but I think this swatch could turn even the most ardent of matte-o-phobes, lol.



roundandround said:


> Chanel Riva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riva is a PITA to work with. At first I don't like the color but it did grow on me at the end. Only I wouldn't reach this color quiet often lol



So delicate and beautiful! Sorry to hear it was a PITA to apply but well worth the effort!! 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dark blue
> View attachment 2771790





Sophie-Rose said:


> Dutch brand, sold at ici paris xl, called Only You - 522 Blue Velvet
> View attachment 2771876



GORGEOUS!! Like velvety black nighttime in a polish!


----------



## elacaps

Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Thanks for the reply




L'oreal also does one very similar, called midnight blue, which I actually prefer, the quality is better than the one i'm wearing!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

elacaps said:


> Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.



So beautiful !! Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Chanel Riva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riva is a PITA to work with. At first I don't like the color but it did grow on me at the end. Only I wouldn't reach this color quiet often lol



It's very elegant  so it's def. worth the hassle,imo 



taniherd said:


> Oh man I so wish we had a LIKE button on this forum.
> Soo many pretty manis in this thread.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new Dior, it's a grower (among grey, brown, lilac).The more I look at it , the more I fall in love with it. Guess it'll be a great neutral for me


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'oreal also does one very similar, called midnight blue, which I actually prefer, the quality is better than the one i'm wearing!!




Oh perfect Ya I remember the post you had with the blue L'oreal


----------



## jclaybo

MahoganyQT said:


> Sephora By OPI Happy Earth Day to Me!
> View attachment 2772048




Love this on your skin tone lovely fall color too


----------



## jclaybo

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Dior, it's a grower (among grey, brown, lilac).The more I look at it , the more I fall in love with it. Guess it'll be a great neutral for me




Very nice!


----------



## jclaybo

Morgan Taylor "Night Owl"


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy- Hold Em (Great deep plum color for fall ).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

some days ago


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


> some days ago




 I really like this color


----------



## MahoganyQT

Revlon Color Stay Seashell


----------



## MahoganyQT

jclaybo said:


> Love this on your skin tone lovely fall color too




Thank you


----------



## sb1212

MahoganyQT said:


> Revlon Color Stay Seashell
> View attachment 2773091




Pretty color I like it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> I really like this color



Thank you, sb 
It's a really noticeable color, one of the best I've seen by CG


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## taniherd

elacaps said:


> Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.



Ohhh no I missed the restock.  I like this color.  I'm kicking myself over here.  



Pollie-Jean said:


> some days ago



Nice!  What's the color name?  I really like it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color I like it




Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Nice!  What's the color name?  I really like it.




Thank you
It's "Tantalize Me"


----------



## elacaps

taniherd said:


> Ohhh no I missed the restock.  I like this color.  I'm kicking myself over here.  .



lol NO KICKING ALLOWED!! I was just very lucky to be in the right place at the right time, but I am sure the polishes will be available again! 

Here is another EP from that sale. This is La La Land


----------



## Myblackbag

MahoganyQT said:


> Sephora By OPI Happy Earth Day to Me!
> View attachment 2772048




Nice color!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Sephora By OPI Happy Earth Day to Me!


^yummy chocolate brown!




elacaps said:


> Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.


^love that blue shimmer!




Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Dior, it's a grower (among grey, brown, lilac).The more I look at it , the more I fall in love with it. Guess it'll be a great neutral for me


^beautiful!  I love that earthy purple as a fall/winter neutral.


----------



## frick&frack

jclaybo said:


> Morgan Taylor "Night Owl"


^perfect for halloween!




Pollie-Jean said:


> some days ago


^what a fantastic purple!  what's the name?  maybe I already have it...:giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Revlon Color Stay Seashell


^gorgeous color with your skin!  you make it look like a sophisticated neutral.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> It's "Tantalize Me"


^I think I have it 




elacaps said:


> Here is another EP from that sale. This is La La Land


^beautiful!  I love this kind of muted teal for fall...it's unexpected.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful!  I love that earthy purple as a fall/winter neutral.



Thank you !



frick&frack said:


> ^I think I have it


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I was in the mood for a bright true blue red >>OPI Thrill of Brazil. I have to remember to use this color more; such a dream to apply.


----------



## taniherd

CBL It's Shocking


----------



## taniherd

elacaps said:


> lol no kicking allowed!! I was just very lucky to be in the right place at the right time, but i am sure the polishes will be available again!
> 
> Here is another ep from that sale. This is la la land




&#128525;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City Sky







Metallic Violet


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Bar
Love it!!! It's black, but so rich, and the quality is exceptional!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pollie-Jean said:


> City Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Violet


 

The KOH polishes are so pretty but so hard to get here in the US (shipping is $$$$)


----------



## ScottyGal

A.S.P Signature Gel Polish - Shocking Pink

P.S ignore my cut fingers - a weekend of moving IT equipment doesn't do my fingers any good!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I was in the mood for a bright true blue red >>OPI Thrill of Brazil. I have to remember to use this color more; such a dream to apply.


^beautiful...I love a red mani!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> CBL It's Shocking


^fabulous pink looking even more gorgeous on you! 




Pollie-Jean said:


> City Sky
> 
> Metallic Violet


^KOH is so amazing, & I love the long handle for the brush.  beautiful colors!  I especially like the violet for fall/autumn.




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Bar
> Love it!!! It's black, but so rich, and the quality is exceptional!


^another great black mani from you!




_Lee said:


> A.S.P Signature Gel Polish - Shocking Pink
> 
> P.S ignore my cut fingers - a weekend of moving IT equipment doesn't do my fingers any good!


^fantastic color!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x 'memorable'.


----------



## Myblackbag

NYC-Big Apple Red


----------



## roundandround

elacaps said:


> So delicate and beautiful! Sorry to hear it was a PITA to apply but well worth the effort!!




Thank you! This is the most difficult color to work with. I managed to work with Mimosa and Eastern Light and I love both colors.




frick&frack said:


> ^it's such a lovely pastel!  when I'm painting a pastel or white or a translucent NP, I wait a LONG time between coats...at least an hour.  that helps me a lot with streaks & coverage.




Thank you! Maybe I'll do that next time but the formula on this one is really hard to work with. I'm not the only one having this problem on Riva lol But the color is okay, well, just okay.



Pollie-Jean said:


> It's very elegant  so it's def. worth the hassle,imo




Thanks Pollie! I don't know if I can say that lol If I have to paint my nails with this same color family, I would grab KOH and Dior which have good formulas than this one.





Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Dior, it's a grower (among grey, brown, lilac).The more I look at it , the more I fall in love with it. Guess it'll be a great neutral for me




Pretty! lol I thought this is a pink color. I was thinking of the Dior Spring Ball when you mentioned this earlier.



elacaps said:


> Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.




You're really Lucky, looks so gorgeous on you! 



Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x 'memorable'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776525




Great blue mani!


----------



## roundandround

Myblackbag said:


> NYC-Big Apple Red
> View attachment 2776712




That color looks fab on you! what a happy red.



_Lee said:


> A.S.P Signature Gel Polish - Shocking Pink
> 
> P.S ignore my cut fingers - a weekend of moving IT equipment doesn't do my fingers any good!




Very prettyon you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> City Sky
> 
> 
> Metallic Violet




Great colors on you! City sky is a gorgeous shade of blue and Metallic Vioet looks like chanel Paradoxal? I'm just bummed bc KOH increased prices on their their products. Good they don't come up with a color I want at the moment lol



taniherd said:


> CBL It's Shocking




I love this color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Another vacay haul np. Cheap but well 


U&A no name













this is also one of my favorite pedi np.


----------



## Myblackbag

roundandround said:


> That color looks fab on you! what a happy red.




Thanks!


----------



## krissa

Butter London-Brick Lane


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hotshot said:


> The KOH polishes are so pretty but so hard to get here in the US (shipping is $$$$)



Thank you ! 
Shipping in europe is fortunately just 6 
What a pity, that you don't post pics, hotshot
I'd love to see some of your manis 



frick&frack said:


> ^KOH is so amazing, & I love the long handle for the brush.  beautiful colors!  I especially like the violet for fall/autumn.



Thank you, frick 



roundandround said:


> Great colors on you! City sky is a gorgeous shade of blue and Metallic Vioet looks like chanel Paradoxal? I'm just bummed bc KOH increased prices on their their products. *Good they don't come up with a color I want at the moment lol*



Thank you, round
I've seen your mani with KOH Mint. Now I want it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> CBL It's Shocking



Love it !!



_Lee said:


> A.S.P Signature Gel Polish - Shocking Pink
> 
> P.S ignore my cut fingers - a weekend of moving IT equipment doesn't do my fingers any good!



Beautiful color !!



Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x 'memorable'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776525



What a perfect mani !



roundandround said:


> Another vacay haul np. Cheap but well
> 
> 
> U&A no name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is also one of my favorite pedi np.



You're a golden girl !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm so mad on NPs :giggles:

Metallic Silver







Charivari


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Metallic Violet looks like chanel Paradoxal?



 but it's *completely *different too :giggles:
It's brighter and Paradoxal isn't metallic, more iridescent, kwim ? So I needed both


----------



## ScottyGal

roundandround said:


> That color looks fab on you! what a happy red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very prettyon you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors on you! City sky is a gorgeous shade of blue and Metallic Vioet looks like chanel Paradoxal? I'm just bummed bc KOH increased prices on their their products. Good they don't come up with a color I want at the moment lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color on you!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color !!
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect mani !
> 
> 
> 
> You're a golden girl !


 


frick&frack said:


> ^fabulous pink looking even more gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^KOH is so amazing, & I love the long handle for the brush.  beautiful colors!  I especially like the violet for fall/autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> ^another great black mani from you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fantastic color!


 
Thanks girls  It's more purple-y looking IRL than it is in the pictures.


----------



## kcarmona

OPI Taupeless Beach on Acrylic nails!


----------



## Librarychickie

Last week's mani was Nars Chinatown (new formula)



And, tomorrow's mani is A-England Holy Grail


----------



## pinky70

Neon orange by Sally girl ,


----------



## Maurie97

elacaps said:


> Enchanted Polish 2 AM Summer Nights. I have been lemming it since August and was lucky to snatch it up like a fiend in the latest silent restock.


Gorgeous, lucky girl!!


----------



## lovevanecia

Safari chic by l'oreal


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A pleasure to work with. I think i'll need more YSL


----------



## CatePNW

Sally Hansen Salon Manicure *Pink Pong*, 2 coats on my natural nails.


----------



## Rhayne

Sally hansen Xtreme wear - blackout
Sally hansen Xtreme wear - pink grapefruit


----------



## taniherd

OPI Next Stop..the Bikini Zone


----------



## pinky70

CatePNW said:


> Sally Hansen Salon Manicure *Pink Pong*, 2 coats on my natural nails.
> 
> View attachment 2779171
> View attachment 2779172



Gorgeous neutral shade ....looks great on you !!!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Pollie-Jean said:


> A pleasure to work with. I think i'll need more YSL




Luv this!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> OPI Next Stop..the Bikini Zone



Beautiful !  Love it !



Cherrycola666 said:


> Luv this!



Thanks, me too, but hubby hates it


----------



## roundandround

Bummer can't Multi-qoute again lol


*Pollie*-KOH mint is pretty and looks so neutral. I was surprised how pretty it is. I don't have this np in my position. I was painting nails with a friend and we agreed to use each others nps  She used my Chanel Coco Blue 


KOH Metallic Silver and Charivari looks pretty on you!


*kcarmona-*pretty pairing of the nails and purse!

*Librarychickie-*A-England's Holy is soooo beautiful!


*CatePNW-*that Pink Pong looks gorgeous! lol with the np name


*Rhayne-*love seeing this on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Bummer can't Multi-qoute again lol
> 
> 
> *Pollie*-KOH mint is pretty and looks so neutral. I was surprised how pretty it is. I don't have this np in my position. I was painting nails with a friend and we agreed to use each others nps  She used my Chanel Coco Blue
> 
> 
> KOH Metallic Silver and Charivari looks pretty on you!



Thank you,round !
Now I need to buy KOH Mint


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Couldn't wait to test it ....:shame:
outdoors





artifical light


----------



## gatorpooh

Red Carpet LED Gel
Scene Stealer


----------



## frick&frack

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x 'memorable'.


^loving that sophisticated shade of blue for the fall!




Myblackbag said:


> NYC-Big Apple Red


^nothing beats a classic red mani...love it!




roundandround said:


> Another vacay haul np. Cheap but well
> 
> U&A no name
> 
> this is also one of my favorite pedi np.


^ooooo...what a cool yellow/gold sparkly NP!  great vacay find


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Butter London-Brick Lane


^if that's not the perfect halloween orange, then I don't know what is.  looks fantastic on you! 




Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm so mad on NPs :giggles:
> 
> Metallic Silver
> 
> Charivari


^I'm so glad you are.  they're both beautiful, but I'm WILD about that charivari 




kcarmona said:


> OPI Taupeless Beach on Acrylic nails!


^great color!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Last week's mani was Nars Chinatown (new formula)
> 
> And, tomorrow's mani is A-England Holy Grail


^beautiful manis!  I'm absolutely drooling over chinatown 




lovevanecia said:


> Safari chic by l'oreal


^looks pretty on you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> A pleasure to work with. I think i'll need more YSL


^another fabulous fall color!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Sally Hansen Salon Manicure *Pink Pong*, 2 coats on my natural nails.


^nice neutral with an autumn twist!




Rhayne said:


> Sally hansen Xtreme wear - blackout
> Sally hansen Xtreme wear - pink grapefruit


^love the pink glitter you added with grapefruit!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> OPI Next Stop..the Bikini Zone


^silvery purple is one of my most favorite colors.  LOVE this on you! 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Couldn't wait to test it ....:shame:


^absolutely GORGEOUS!  is that your perfect gray?




gatorpooh said:


> Red Carpet LED Gel


^pretty silver!


----------



## jclaybo

China Glaze "Stella" with Essie Matte


----------



## frick&frack

jclaybo said:


> China Glaze "Stella" with Essie Matte



such a great fall NP!  this is one of my favorites.


----------



## jclaybo

frick&frack said:


> such a great fall NP!  this is one of my favorites.




Thanks Frick!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Opi pinking of you, but ruined it as soon as I was done. Oh well


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gatorpooh said:


> Red Carpet LED Gel
> Scene Stealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780323



 love it !



frick&frack said:


> ^I'm so glad you are.  they're both beautiful, but I'm WILD about that charivari





frick&frack said:


> ^another fabulous fall color!



Thank you 



frick&frack said:


> ^absolutely GORGEOUS!  is that your perfect gray?



Fortunately not, so I can keep on searching


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Go Girl


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Opi pinking of you, but ruined it as soon as I was done. Oh well


^lovely soft pink!  sorry about the smudging.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Fortunately not, so I can keep on searching


^:giggles:




_Lee said:


> Gelish - Go Girl


^very pretty pink!


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> some days ago




Found it! 
China Glaze Tantilize Me 
Thanks for telling me the name. 
I used formula x over the moon on accent nails.


----------



## JDV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Couldn't wait to test it ....:shame:
> outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artifical light



I don't know if this reply is going to work but....


----------



## Librarychickie

I did my sister's nails tonight. Zoya Tallulah


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> I did my sister's nails tonight. Zoya Tallulah
> View attachment 2781296




Pretty blue


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Found it!
> China Glaze Tantilize Me
> Thanks for telling me the name.
> I used formula x over the moon on accent nails.



It's looking great  Glad, you could find it. Great formula, isn't it ?



JDV said:


> I don't know if this reply is going to work but....



:lolots:
Thanks !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Odette


----------



## Rhayne

Sinful Colors - Verbena
Covergirl Stay Brilliant Glosstini - Rogue Red

And my cuticles are so bad right now.


----------



## sb1212

CND Vinylux Cake Pop


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bangle Jangle


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Couldn't wait to test it ....:shame:
> outdoors
> 
> artifical light




Very pretty on you Pollie! This np is like it's made for you, suits you very well!
Love the Zoya and the essie nps on you too. 



gatorpooh said:


> Red Carpet LED Gel
> Scene Stealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780323




Looks good on you!



frick&frack said:


> ^ooooo...what a cool yellow/gold sparkly NP!  great vacay find




Thanks f&f! This brand/np is good aside from the smell lol I got 4 and love all of them.



_Lee said:


> Gelish - Go Girl




Pretty shade of pink on you!



taniherd said:


> Found it!
> China Glaze Tantilize Me
> Thanks for telling me the name.
> I used formula x over the moon on accent nails.




Very tantalizing mani! Hmmm, maybe I'll have to look for this one.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2782076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Vinylux Cake Pop




Lovely color on you!


----------



## roundandround

My mani for a couple of days now.


OPI DS Glamour












The picture doesn't give justice on this. It's really pretty IRL.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Bar
Black with a slight shimmer, I love it!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Very pretty on you Pollie! This np is like it's made for you, suits you very well!
> Love the Zoya and the essie nps on you too.



Thank you, round !
Another beautiful avatar   You know, I love this pic 



roundandround said:


> My mani for a couple of days now.
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture doesn't give justice on this. It's really pretty IRL.



Wow ! That's really 
Need to check it out 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Bar
> Black with a slight shimmer, I love it!!!
> View attachment 2782318



I'm always impressed by your perfect manis with so difficult, dark colors ! ! !

I tried a dark red the first time on my finger nails and had some problems to apply it neat 
Guess I need to get more practice


Oxblood


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm always impressed by your perfect manis with so difficult, dark colors ! ! !
> 
> I tried a dark red the first time on my finger nails and had some problems to apply it neat
> Guess I need to get more practice
> 
> Oxblood




I'll let you in on my little secret: it's all down to the brush!!! I only ever use wide, rounded brushes!

High-end: YSL and Dior have the best brushes and polish quality!
Cheaper alternatives: try L'oreal, Catrice or Essence


----------



## krissa

Essie Baby Cakes index is Marc Jacobs Petra.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'll let you in on my little secret: it's all down to the brush!!! I only ever use wide, rounded brushes!
> 
> High-end: YSL and Dior have the best brushes and polish quality!
> Cheaper alternatives: try L'oreal, Catrice or Essence
> 
> View attachment 2782376



 Thanks !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brushes do make the difference....thanks for the tips


----------



## CatePNW

LOVE all the pics here, great inspiration!  

Today I have Sally Hansen Xtreme 220 Celeb City. I kind of goofed, because I thought this would just add glitter over my pink base.  I didn't realize it was a full on metallic, so it's not as neat as it would be if I didn't have pink underneath.  But I don't mind it and will change at the first sign of chipping....LOL!


----------



## VuittonsLover

CatePNW said:


> LOVE all the pics here, great inspiration!
> 
> Today I have Sally Hansen Xtreme 220 Celeb City. I kind of goofed, because I thought this would just add glitter over my pink base.  I didn't realize it was a full on metallic, so it's not as neat as it would be if I didn't have pink underneath.  But I don't mind it and will change at the first sign of chipping....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2783652
> View attachment 2783653



this is so pretty.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior - incognito 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cherrycola666

Sephora formula x brainchild


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Found it!
> China Glaze Tantilize Me
> Thanks for telling me the name.
> I used formula x over the moon on accent nails.


^glad you found it.  I think that color is fantastic!




Librarychickie said:


> I did my sister's nails tonight. Zoya Tallulah


^beautiful blue!  one of my favorite zoya blues.




Pollie-Jean said:


> Odette


^I love that on you!  those moody purples are perfect for the fall.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Sinful Colors - Verbena
> Covergirl Stay Brilliant Glosstini - Rogue Red
> 
> And my cuticles are so bad right now.


^I like the way purple & red look together...good choice!  the key to good cuticles is moisturizing & gently pushing back daily.




sb1212 said:


> CND Vinylux Cake Pop


^pretty soft pink!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Bangle Jangle


^fabulous color on you!  I love purples on you.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My mani for a couple of days now.
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour
> 
> The picture doesn't give justice on this. It's really pretty IRL.


^glamour is simply spectacular! 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Bar
> Black with a slight shimmer, I love it!!!


^another perfect black mani...you're the queen!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Oxblood


^absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'll let you in on my little secret: it's all down to the brush!!! I only ever use wide, rounded brushes!
> 
> High-end: YSL and Dior have the best brushes and polish quality!
> Cheaper alternatives: try L'oreal, Catrice or Essence


^so true.  love the flat brushes 




krissa said:


> Essie Baby Cakes index is Marc Jacobs Petra.


^ooooo...fabulous combo!




CatePNW said:


> LOVE all the pics here, great inspiration!
> 
> Today I have Sally Hansen Xtreme 220 Celeb City. I kind of goofed, because I thought this would just add glitter over my pink base.  I didn't realize it was a full on metallic, so it's not as neat as it would be if I didn't have pink underneath.  But I don't mind it and will change at the first sign of chipping....LOL!


^I really like the end result.  looks like rose gold.




Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x brainchild


^love that plum color!


----------



## pinky70

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x brainchild
> 
> View attachment 2783832



Wow


----------



## pinky70

*opi ski teal till we drop with glitter top coat*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cherrycola666 said:


> Sephora formula x brainchild
> 
> View attachment 2783832



Fantastic purple ! Love it 



frick&frack said:


> ^I love that on you!  those moody purples are perfect for the fall.





frick&frack said:


> ^fabulous color on you!  I love purples on you.



Thank you, frick !



frick&frack said:


> ^absolutely GORGEOUS!



I really love it too, but I wish it was better quality , terrible huge brush and it needs 3 coats for full opacity


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really love it too, but I wish it was better quality , terrible huge brush and it needs 3 coats for full opacity



yeah, I'm not a fan of essie usually


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Orage


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> yeah, I'm not a fan of essie usually



It's Burberry 
 Essie's brush works great for me


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Burberry
> Essie's brush works great for me



haha...I should have scrolled back to make sure I remembered correctly


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Chanel Orage



great vampy mani, & seasonally appropriate!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> haha...I should have scrolled back to make sure I remembered correctly



It's just NP, nothing serious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoke red


----------



## taniherd

Julep Lena


----------



## pinky70

taniherd said:


> Julep Lena




Nice blue ~


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'oreal - Rogue Pin Up

Was in a rush so it's not very neat..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ beautiful red !


----------



## Sweetpea83

butter-Henley Regatta.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Julep Lena


^this teal/turquoise is one of my favorite accent colors for fall.  looks fantastic on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> L'oreal - Rogue Pin Up
> 
> Was in a rush so it's not very neat..


^gorgeous classic red mani!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^beautiful manis!  what is the glitter on top of that dior?


----------



## frick&frack

this is elevation polish - le cret de la neige


----------



## pinky70

frick&frack said:


> this is elevation polish - le cret de la neige




cool red with glitter


----------



## frick&frack

pinky70 said:


> cool red with glitter




Thank you! It's actually orange.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful manis!  what is the glitter on top of that dior?



Thanks ! It's Opi Pirouette My Whistle


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks ! It's Opi Pirouette My Whistle




That's a pretty glitter.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> this is elevation polish - le cret de la neige



Perfect color for Florida !



frick&frack said:


> That's a pretty glitter.



Thank you, frick ! I   it , because it's kind of plain / simple (can't find the right word...)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Added CG Fairy Dust


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^this teal/turquoise is one of my favorite accent colors for fall.  looks fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous classic red mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful manis!  what is the glitter on top of that dior?



Thank you F&F 



frick&frack said:


> this is elevation polish - le cret de la neige



Nice pedi.  I like that color.  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Added CG Fairy Dust



I like this combo.  CG Fairy Dust is definitely a must have.  It's one of my favorite toppers.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> I like this combo.  CG Fairy Dust is definitely a must have.  It's one of my favorite toppers.


Thanks, tani 
Unfortunately I can't do a backup , because it isn't available anymore in Europe


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks, tani
> Unfortunately I can't do a backup , because it isn't available anymore in Europe



Check eBay.  That's where I bought mine from.


----------



## JDV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Perfect color for Florida !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, frick ! I   it , because it's kind of plain / simple (can't find the right word...)



Agreed, it's a great glitter when you want a little somethin'-somethin' but without too much flash.  It's great for a jelly-sandwich mani.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Check eBay.  That's where I bought mine from.



Thanks, I did but


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree and Evelyn- Cobalt

Pics coming later.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Ciate Powder Dressing with Painted Polish Buzzed on Blue accents unfortunately, I can't post pictures anymore to show how beautiful these blues are.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Perfect color for Florida !


^haha...it really is!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Added CG Fairy Dust


^love that teeny holo glitter!




taniherd said:


> Nice pedi.  I like that color.


^thank you!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^gorgeous!  I'm obsessed with all of the berry shades right now.


----------



## frick&frack

I added china glaze - scattered & tattered (over elevation polish la cret de la neige)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

JDV said:


> Agreed, it's a great glitter *when you want a little somethin'-somethin' but without too much flash*.  It's great for a jelly-sandwich mani.


I'd love to see more toppers like this



frick&frack said:


> ^haha...it really is!
> 
> ^love that teeny holo glitter!
> 
> ^gorgeous! * I'm obsessed with all of the berry shades right now*.



Me too 
Thanks !


----------



## pinky70

frick&frack said:


> I added china glaze - scattered & tattered (over elevation polish la cret de la neige)



How do you manage to remove such polishes ,,I having hard time


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Chanel Vamp


----------



## Fendi213

Essie Bobbing for Baubles.


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Electric Dream


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## Rhayne

Sally Hansen Xtreme wear - Sunkissed french manicure


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Cherrycola666

Pollie-Jean said:


>




What colour is this? So pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

l'oreal rive gauche green


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Librarychickie

Last week's mani was Cult Nails Alluring



And this week it's Zoya Claire


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Bat My Eyes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yes, I  it !


----------



## frick&frack

pinky70 said:


> How do you manage to remove such polishes ,,I having hard time




Google & use the foil method


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Electric Dream




Fabulous vibrant pink for you!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Sally Hansen Xtreme wear - Sunkissed french manicure
> 
> View attachment 2789139




Perfect for Halloween!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>







Pollie-Jean said:


>




Loving these taupes on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 2789777
> 
> 
> l'oreal rive gauche green




This shade looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Last week's mani was Cult Nails Alluring
> View attachment 2790563
> 
> 
> And this week it's Zoya Claire
> View attachment 2790564




That zoya is gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Bat My Eyes
> View attachment 2790728




So fun for Halloween!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, I  it !




I do too! Amazing purple


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Loving these taupes on you!





frick&frack said:


> I do too! Amazing purple



Thank you ! 
It's unusal for me to wear such dark colors, but I begin to love it ! I'm going to lose all my inhibitions :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lady like.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Avalanche


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> It's unusal for me to wear such dark colors, but I begin to love it ! I'm going to lose all my inhibitions :greengrin:


^




Pollie-Jean said:


> Avalanche


^gorgeous metallic purple!


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays (over china glaze - scattered & tattered > elevation polish - la cret de la neige).  this layering reminds me of early fall with the leaves starting to turn orange and red, some green leaves still left on the tree, tree branches showing, & a little frost.


----------



## CatePNW

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays (over china glaze - scattered & tattered > elevation polish - la cret de la neige).  this layering reminds me of early fall with the leaves starting to turn orange and red, some green leaves still left on the tree, tree branches showing, & a little frost.


Perfect description of your color, and figures, you're in Florida, flip flops all year!

Love all the colors I'm seeing, especially the purples and grey/taupe/mink tones.


----------



## CatePNW

Sally Hansen Salon CUTE-TURE. Hard to see in pic, but it's a very saturated pale pink, so it has some nice brightness to it.

This was difficult to apply, went on very streaky and took extra coats.  It ran into my cuticles and I also got some bubbles after I was done with top coat.  Looks pretty, until you get too close....LOL!  I need to cut my nails too, don't care for them this long.


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Bump in the Night


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays (over china glaze - scattered & tattered > elevation polish - la cret de la neige).  this layering reminds me of early fall with the leaves starting to turn orange and red, some green leaves still left on the tree, tree branches showing, & a little frost.




Lovely combo!!!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, round !
> 
> Another beautiful avatar   You know, I love this pic




Thank you Pollie! I love that picture too with my signature Dior Marilyn mani 






frick&frack said:


> ^glamour is simply spectacular!




Thanks f&f! It took me too long to open the cap. I didn't want to put the cap into the lukewarm water bc the silver color would turn black lol But there was no other remedy. Glamour is really pretty.


--------------------------



Great mani colors but I love the Burberry Oxblood, Diorette and that awesome YSL Violet Baroque  very pretty on you!




taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Electric Dream




Great color on you!



Rhayne said:


> Sally Hansen Xtreme wear - Sunkissed french manicure
> 
> View attachment 2789139




Such a clean and decent mani, love!



MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Bat My Eyes
> View attachment 2790728




Awesome on you and love the np name!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays (over china glaze - scattered & tattered > elevation polish - la cret de la neige).  this layering reminds me of early fall with the leaves starting to turn orange and red, some green leaves still left on the tree, tree branches showing, & a little frost.
> 
> http://s568.photobucket.com/user/le...yeti-loves-the-holidays2_zps49a9ab87.jpg.html




Oooohhh this pedi is all I'm waiting for! LOVE 


-----------------------


My mani for the past days 


Chanel Eastern Light topped with OPI DS Shimmer 1 coat











Wasn't able to get a decent photo bc of the crappy weather. The weak sunlight didn't help to show the beautiful but subtle holo goodness on this one.


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> It's unusal for me to wear such dark colors, but I begin to love it ! I'm going to lose all my inhibitions :greengrin:


That's what happens here!  I love it!


----------



## Kailuagal

I haven't posted my manis in forever but it's great to see you all still here!  This is my current mani. LVX Indigo Bleu (dark purple) with Quo by Orly Night Sky as accent and added some pretty jewels.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Very Pretty! Reminds me of Mardi Gras!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous metallic purple!



hehe
Thanks 



roundandround said:


> Thank you Pollie! I love that picture too with* my signature Dior Marilyn mani*
> Great mani colors but I love the Burberry Oxblood, Diorette and that awesome YSL Violet Baroque  very pretty on you!



Great choice !
And thank you, round 





roundandround said:


> O
> 
> 
> My mani for the past days
> 
> 
> Chanel Eastern Light topped with OPI DS Shimmer 1 coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to get a decent photo bc of the crappy weather. The weak sunlight didn't help to show the beautiful but subtle holo goodness on this one.



Looks fantastic


----------



## 1249dcnative

YSL Safran Sultan.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Chanel Black Pearl




I really like this color.  How is the formula of chanel polish


----------



## deltalady

sb1212 said:


> I really like this color.  How is the formula of chanel polish



I love Chanel's formula. It's very smooth.


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> I love Chanel's formula. It's very smooth.




Good to know thanks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel rouge noir. Such a classic! I am in love all over again.


----------



## ScottyGal

A.S.P gel polish - Peach Sorbet


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Boo-gie down over Bump in the Night


----------



## Kailuagal

MahoganyQT said:


> Very Pretty! Reminds me of Mardi Gras!!


Thanks!!



deltalady said:


> Chanel Black Pearl





Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2792893
> 
> 
> Chanel rouge noir. Such a classic! I am in love all over again.


^^Wow!  Two gorgeous Chanel's!



_Lee said:


> A.S.P gel polish - Peach Sorbet


Very pretty with your skin tone!



MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Boo-gie down over Bump in the Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793185


Love this!  This looks like Mardi Gras too!  I love this time of year and wearing darker colors.


----------



## TracyCalhoun

Here's mine.

gorgeousalley.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/nails_main.png

I use a set of nail polish that are non-toxic, hypoallergenic and Vitamin E. It is just perfect, as I am fond to applying different color to my nails. It is some sort of my self expression but I also don't want my nails to get brittle and unhealthy, that is why I choose my nail polish carefully.


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Perfect description of your color, and figures, you're in Florida, flip flops all year!
> 
> Love all the colors I'm seeing, especially the purples and grey/taupe/mink tones.


^thank you!  yep...I'm lucky enough to be able to wear flip flops all year 




CatePNW said:


> Sally Hansen Salon CUTE-TURE. Hard to see in pic, but it's a very saturated pale pink, so it has some nice brightness to it.
> 
> This was difficult to apply, went on very streaky and took extra coats.  It ran into my cuticles and I also got some bubbles after I was done with top coat.  Looks pretty, until you get too close....LOL!  I need to cut my nails too, don't care for them this long.


^what a beautiful happy pink!  

I've had all of the problems you encountered.  here are some tips for combating them that I've learned through years of painting: 1. streaky - paint your first coat & don't worry about patchiness, wait at least 20 minutes before painting the 2nd coat, wait at least an hour if you need a third, each coat will fill in the coat before; 2. paint running into your cuticles - let the brush drain in the neck of the bottle for a little bit, start painting in the middle of your nail so that the first puddle of a thin NP can be spread around with brush strokes; 3. bubbles - wait plenty of time between painting coats.

sheer NPs can try your patience, but they're so pretty that they're usually worth it.




MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Bump in the Night


^very cool!  I've been meaning to go look at that collection.  from pics I've seen online, this one looks textured.  is that right?


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Lovely combo!!!


^thank you!




roundandround said:


> Oooohhh this pedi is all I'm waiting for! LOVE
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 
> My mani for the past days
> 
> Chanel Eastern Light topped with OPI DS Shimmer 1 coat
> Wasn't able to get a decent photo bc of the crappy weather. The weak sunlight didn't help to show the beautiful but subtle holo goodness on this one.


^thank you!

love your layering!  it's a fresh & elegant look.  adding a little holo TC makes it magical.




Kailuagal said:


> I haven't posted my manis in forever but it's great to see you all still here!  This is my current mani. LVX Indigo Bleu (dark purple) with Quo by Orly Night Sky as accent and added some pretty jewels.


^love the vamp & purple for halloween!




deltalady said:


> Chanel Black Pearl


^beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Chanel rouge noir. Such a classic! I am in love all over again.


^perfect for halloween!




_Lee said:


> A.S.P gel polish - Peach Sorbet


^very ethereal!




MahoganyQT said:


> China Glaze Boo-gie down over Bump in the Night


^love the added halloween glitter!  you're definitely making me head to Sally's today...


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - jungfrau


----------



## pollekeskisses

julep Jules 
very classic soft pink. 3layers


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you, frick , for the recommendation of My Private Jet 

I absolutely love it !!! 






It was better to apply, than my other Opis and I hope it won't chip so fast


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  yep...I'm lucky enough to be able to wear flip flops all year
> 
> 
> 
> ^what a beautiful happy pink!
> 
> I've had all of the problems you encountered.  here are some tips for combating them that I've learned through years of painting: 1. streaky - paint your first coat & don't worry about patchiness, wait at least 20 minutes before painting the 2nd coat, wait at least an hour if you need a third, each coat will fill in the coat before; 2. paint running into your cuticles - let the brush drain in the neck of the bottle for a little bit, start painting in the middle of your nail so that the first puddle of a thin NP can be spread around with brush strokes; 3. bubbles - wait plenty of time between painting coats.
> 
> sheer NPs can try your patience, but they're so pretty that they're usually worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^very cool!  I've been meaning to go look at that collection.  from pics I've seen online, this one looks textured.  is that right?



Good tips Frick.  Thanks for posting these.  



frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - jungfrau



So pretty.  



Librarychickie said:


> Last week's mani was Cult Nails Alluring
> View attachment 2790563
> 
> 
> And this week it's Zoya Claire
> View attachment 2790564



Your manis are always so pretty.


----------



## LovelyDiamond

I LOVE deborah lippmann!! But they chip pretty easily :/ Still obsessed though


----------



## pinky70

love Covergirl polishes ,good colors and less chipping ~

note_i don't work for any company


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^perfect for halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^very ethereal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the added halloween glitter!  you're definitely making me head to Sally's today...




Thanks Frick! Yes the black color is textured and very pigmented! I got those results with one coat. The collection is very fun


----------



## MahoganyQT

China glaze Glitter Goblin


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Angora Cardi


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - jungfrau


Beautiful blue!



pollekeskisses said:


> julep Jules
> very classic soft pink. 3layers


Very pretty!



MahoganyQT said:


> China glaze Glitter Goblin
> View attachment 2794335


Perfect for today!  Love the glitter. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick , for the recommendation of My Private Jet I absolutely love it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was better to apply, than my other Opis and I hope it won't chip so fast





Pollie-Jean said:


> Angora Cardi


^^Look at you!  You've come a long way since you joined. Loving all the colors you are branching out to!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> ^^Look at you!  You've come a long way since you joined. Loving all the colors you are branching out to!



Thank you, Kailuagal !
I'm so happy with my new addiction ! It's  FUN


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## clu13

OPI - my chihuahua bites


----------



## gatorpooh

clu13 said:


> OPI - my chihuahua bites
> 
> View attachment 2795295




This is one of my favorite OPI colors. Love it!!!


----------



## clu13

clu13 said:


> OPI - my chihuahua bites
> 
> View attachment 2795295




Thank you - I usually shy away from reds but this is so wearable


----------



## purseprincess32

OPI Nicole-Show you care # 193. The color is a dark purple plum.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rouge Massai


----------



## taniherd

Hare Polish 
The Knockouts of the Double R


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Exception


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MAC Rain of Flowers and unfortunately, I'm not impressed.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sephora by OPI I Only Shop Vintage


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Love Of My Life

Gucci dark romance


----------



## raiderette74

Julep Lena with MJD Creations holographic top coat and LeChat hologram diamond accented on ring finger


----------



## pinky70

fire by revlon - nice red !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My first Mavala--158 smoky blue.
The application is amazing; I am sure I will buy more. Any Mavala fans out there?


----------



## pollekeskisses

zoya ? Arizona I think


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> julep Jules
> very classic soft pink. 3layers


^pretty pink!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick , for the recommendation of My Private Jet
> 
> I absolutely love it !!!
> 
> It was better to apply, than my other Opis and I hope it won't chip so fast


^I'm glad you like it.  it's one of my favorites for this time of year.




taniherd said:


> Good tips Frick.  Thanks for posting these.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.


^you're welcome 

thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks Frick! Yes the black color is textured and very pigmented! I got those results with one coat. The collection is very fun


^thanks for your feedback.




MahoganyQT said:


> China glaze Glitter Goblin


^oh my...so fabulous on you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Angora Cardi


^beautiful color for the fall!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful blue!


^thank you!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^love the glitter!




clu13 said:


> OPI - my chihuahua bites


^nice classic red!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Rouge Massai


^love the deep red!




taniherd said:


> Hare Polish
> The Knockouts of the Double R


^gorgeous blue & love the subtle glitter!




Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Exception


^fantastic rich color for fall!




MahoganyQT said:


> Sephora by OPI I Only Shop Vintage


^lovely fall-ish neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>


^this is a different color for you.  how do you like it?




Chinese Warrior said:


> My first Mavala--158 smoky blue.
> The application is amazing; I am sure I will buy more. Any Mavala fans out there?


^pretty blue!




pollekeskisses said:


> zoya ? Arizona I think


^perfect fall color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - marmolada (over elevation polish - jungfrau)


----------



## raiderette74

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Spice Age


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - marmolada (over elevation polish - jungfrau)


Very nice does it contain a lot of glitter, or did you have to fish for it?


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks fantastic





frick&frack said:


> love your layering!  it's a fresh & elegant look.  adding a little holo TC makes it magical.




Thanks ladies, I really love that mani. Wore it for 5 days and didn't want to remove it lol




clu13 said:


> OPI - my chihuahua bites
> 
> View attachment 2795295




Very pretty shadeon you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Rouge Massai




This was my first Dior np and hold a special place in my heart  Love seeing this on you. The OPI My Private Jet is lovely as well. I almost wearit whenI saw you posted lol I ove seeing all your manis, only I can't catch up commenting all of them 



frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - marmolada (over elevation polish - jungfrau)
> 
> http://s568.photobucket.com/user/le...tion/elevation-marmolada_zpse653c7a1.jpg.html




Oh that looks promising for another layeeerrrr! I can't wait for the next stage 



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Exception
> View attachment 2796402




This is really pretty!


----------



## roundandround

Dior Ultra Violet 












I didn't lover seeing this on me when I wore this for the first time some years ago. But love was born when I wear this for the second time. This is a difficult color for me to get the real color on the picture. Mostly it turned up to a blurple-ish but very pretty IRL. Sorry for the messy application.


I don't know why everytime I swipe  Dior polishes on my nails, it seems I want to drink whats left on the bottle  Am I the only one having this feeling about Dior nps?


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Very nice does it contain a lot of glitter, or did you have to fish for it?


^that's hard to answer.  I usually like tons of glitter (a glitter topper), so I'd say this is lower density.  it's not really a glitter topper.  it's a crelly (jelly/creme hybrid base) with glitter.  it can be worn on it's own.  the base has color, but it's translucent.  I think this was 2 coats.  I didn't fish for the glitter...this is what I got in 2 coats with maybe some extra dabbing when I saw there was glitter on my brush.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Oh that looks promising for another layeeerrrr! I can't wait for the next stage


^thank you!  I didn't layer anything else.  I loved marmolada so much that I decided to wear it for a few days.




roundandround said:


> Dior Ultra Violet
> 
> I didn't lover seeing this on me when I wore this for the first time some years ago. But love was born when I wear this for the second time. This is a difficult color for me to get the real color on the picture. Mostly it turned up to a blurple-ish but very pretty IRL. Sorry for the messy application.
> 
> 
> I don't know why everytime I swipe  Dior polishes on my nails, it seems I want to drink whats left on the bottle  Am I the only one having this feeling about Dior nps?


^if it's a blurple (blue/purple), those are notoriously hard to photograph.  I like the color I see, & love it on you!  I know the feeling about wanting to drink the NP although not necessarily Dior


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Imperial Jade
I bought it on a whim today! I was too impatient to take care of my nails first, which I regret! I should have cut them first!! But I love this colour!!!!


----------



## ivy1026

Chanel sweet lilac


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Carly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^this is a different color for you.  how do you like it?



Love it ! Perfect for every day, easy to apply 



frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - marmolada (over elevation polish - jungfrau)



Beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> This was my first Dior np and hold a special place in my heart  Love seeing this on you. The OPI My Private Jet is lovely as well. I almost wearit whenI saw you posted lol I ove seeing all your manis, *only I can't catch up commenting all of them*
> !



 not necessary 

My Private Jet is just great for me ! But I don't like to wear dark reds every day, too eyecatching

Thank you 



roundandround said:


> Dior Ultra Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lover seeing this on me when I wore this for the first time some years ago. But love was born when I wear this for the second time. This is a difficult color for me to get the real color on the picture. Mostly it turned up to a blurple-ish but very pretty IRL. Sorry for the messy application.
> 
> 
> I don't know why everytime I swipe  Dior polishes on my nails, it seems I want to drink whats left on the bottle  Am I the only one having this feeling about Dior nps?



Love this color ! 
 no, I don't want to drink it, but I *love *Dior


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 2797742
> 
> 
> YSL Imperial Jade
> I bought it on a whim today! I was too impatient to take care of my nails first, which I regret! I should have cut them first!! But I love this colour!!!!



Me too ! 



ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2797795
> 
> 
> Chanel sweet lilac



Love it !


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 2797742
> 
> 
> YSL Imperial Jade
> I bought it on a whim today! I was too impatient to take care of my nails first, which I regret! I should have cut them first!! But I love this colour!!!!




It's a beautiful color on you!


----------



## frick&frack

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2797795
> 
> 
> Chanel sweet lilac




Such a lovely soft purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Carly
> View attachment 2797853




GORGEOUS! Love the color & sparkle.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !




Thank you!


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Carly
> View attachment 2797853



Love it!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^this is a different color for you.  how do you like it?



This is  the reason for loving this unspectacular color


----------



## s3raph1nas

Pink Macaroon by H&M. (I stopped buying expensive nail polish after I realized H&M was just as good imo!)


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^if it's a blurple (blue/purple), those are notoriously hard to photograph.  I like the color I see, & love it on you!  I know the feeling about wanting to drink the NP although not necessarily Dior




Thank you! I only have this drinky feeling for Dior nps  






Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this color !
> no, I don't want to drink it, but I *love *Dior




Thank's Pollie. 






ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2797795
> 
> 
> Chanel sweet lilac




Looks great on you! I still don't have the time to wear this np. It's time I think, such a pretty color.



My goodness Pollie, I'm salivating looking at this color. Very prett 'on you.



s3raph1nas said:


> Pink Macaroon by H&M. (I stopped buying expensive nail polish after I realized H&M was just as good imo!)




Aw that's a lovely shade of pink on you!  Not all expensive nail polish are good. I love my cheap nail polishes maybe more than the expensive ones. Why? Bc they're having good formulas, beautiful colors and most of all doesn't cost much  



Pollie-Jean said:


> This is  the reason for loving this unspectacular color




Great combo. Now I know  why you love that np.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Everyone's nails look great!



s3raph1nas said:


> Pink Macaroon by H&M. (I stopped buying expensive nail polish after I realized H&M was just as good imo!)


I've never tried H&M polish, but this color looks great on you. I'm going to check their polish out now, so thanks.



Pollie-Jean said:


> This is  the reason for loving this unspectacular color



These colors match up really well together. This is a lovely photo.



roundandround said:


> Dior Ultra Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lover seeing this on me when I wore this for the first time some years ago. But love was born when I wear this for the second time. This is a difficult color for me to get the real color on the picture. Mostly it turned up to a blurple-ish but very pretty IRL. Sorry for the messy application.
> 
> 
> I don't know why everytime I swipe  Dior polishes on my nails, it seems I want to drink whats left on the bottle  Am I the only one having this feeling about Dior nps?



This looks absolutely fantastic on you! I love it. Be sure to drink some base coat first.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thank you! I only have this drinky feeling for Dior nps
> 
> 
> My goodness Pollie, I'm salivating looking at this color. Very prett 'on you.
> 
> *Great combo. Now I know  why you love that np*.



Thank you, round 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> These colors match up really well together. This is a lovely photo.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks absolutely fantastic on you! I love it. *Be sure to drink some base coat first. *



 

Thank you, whitley


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rouge Garconne

Sorry, blurry pic


----------



## jclaybo

Im a little crazy,
I just got my nails done 3 days ago and as soon as I left the salon I smudged them all up so yesterday I decided to re-do them but I wanted a deep red fall color and I didnt really have one so I made my own. Mixed NYC Big Apple Red with Nicole by OPI Show You Care
Then topped it off with Nicole by OPI Matte topcoat
In the natural light the red is deeper


----------



## s3raph1nas

I got tired of "Pink Macaroon" pretty fast, so I had to change to my favorite polish "Midnight Passion" by H&M!


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Fools Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

s3raph1nas said:


> I got tired of "Pink Macaroon" pretty fast, so I had to change to my favorite polish "Midnight Passion" by H&M!


 


Great color!!


----------



## pinky70

Lacy lilac from sally hansen !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

s3raph1nas said:


> I got tired of "Pink Macaroon" pretty fast, so I had to change to my favorite polish "Midnight Passion" by H&M!



Wow, I like it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I confess, I'm a lunatic :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Mystery Polish September 2014


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya  ?
Red with gold shimmer, beautiful and manly name but I have forgotten it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Rogue Dada


----------



## Rhayne

A few days ago I cut all my nails off to start fresh it feels so weird. I've had them long since May. 

Sinful Colors (Sinful Shine with Geltech) - Alfresco


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada
> View attachment 2800080




Pretty red.  What top are you using


----------



## sb1212

^Top coat


----------



## Samantha S

My all time favourite nude colour.


----------



## Samantha S

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada
> View attachment 2800080





This colour suits you very well and I must say you have soft and beautiful finger.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada
> View attachment 2800080



 such a great red ! Would you say, that it's lighter/ brighter irl ?



Samantha S said:


> My all time favourite nude colour.



Love it ! Can't wait to get it. Hope it goes with my skin tone...


----------



## Samantha S

Pollie-Jean said:


> such a great red ! Would you say, that it's lighter/ brighter irl ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it ! Can't wait to get it. Hope it goes with my skin tone...



Finger crossed; it it goes well, that will be a pretty nude.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> such a great red ! Would you say, that it's lighter/ brighter irl ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it ! Can't wait to get it. Hope it goes with my skin tone...




It's brighter, more red than my photo, i found this online, its more like this irl
Its such a beautiful deep cherry red!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Samantha S said:


> This colour suits you very well and I must say you have soft and beautiful finger.




Thanks you! That's so sweet!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Pretty red.  What top are you using




I'm using this topcoat, it's the cheapest (less than 2!) and longest lasting topcoat I have ever had!!!! I will never go back to high-end topcoats! I only use a thin layer so it's not 'plumping' or 'gel-like' on me but you want the gel-like look it's easy with this topcoat!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Samantha S said:


> My all time favourite nude colour.




That is such a beautiful nude!!! I'm becoming obsessed with Dior and YSL nail polishes, must check this one out!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> I confess, I'm a lunatic :greengrin:




Ooo this is stunning!!! This is feeding my addiction!!! Must find this colour! Beautiful!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm using this topcoat, it's the cheapest (less than 2!) and longest lasting topcoat I have ever had!!!! I will never go back to high-end topcoats! I only use a thin layer so it's not 'plumping' or 'gel-like' on me but you want the gel-like look it's easy with this topcoat!!
> View attachment 2800521




I will definitely check this out thanks &#128522;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's brighter, more red than my photo, i found this online, its more like this irl
> Its such a beautiful deep cherry red!!
> View attachment 2800520



 It's so beautiful !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Ooo this is stunning!!! *This is feeding my addiction!!!* Must find this colour! Beautiful!



Sorry for this , but you're doing the same to me :giggles:
And thank you !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Smokin Hot


----------



## Samantha S

Sophie-Rose said:


> That is such a beautiful nude!!! I'm becoming obsessed with Dior and YSL nail polishes, must check this one out!!!!



Good news is this is a permanent colour and I think it will suits you perfectly.


----------



## Fendi213

Essie Bahama Mama


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada
> View attachment 2800080




That's a very pretty red!



Samantha S said:


> My all time favourite nude colour.




Looks beautiful on you! Nude colors from Dior are gorgeous.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Smokin Hot




Love seeing this on you.


----------------------


I'm still not to fall colors lol


Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol









Sorry I didn't show my index finger bc the nail was badly broken


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> That's a very pretty red!
> 
> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol




Great nude-pink!!! I love it! Does it have a shimmer?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the Dior nude  & YSL red....


----------



## MrsTGreen

Butter London Yummy Mummy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Samantha S said:


> My all time favourite nude colour.


This color is on my wish list!! Gorgeous nude.


Pollie-Jean said:


> Smokin Hot


Beautiful color.


----------



## MahoganyQT

roundandround said:


> That's a very pretty red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you! Nude colors from Dior are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing this on you.
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> I'm still not to fall colors lol
> 
> 
> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't show my index finger bc the nail was badly broken




Gorgeous color!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada
> View attachment 2800080



Your manicure looks perfect. This color is really pretty too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> That's a very pretty red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you! Nude colors from Dior are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing this on you.
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> I'm still not to fall colors lol
> 
> 
> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't show my index finger bc the nail was badly broken



This is looking  on you ! So delicately


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MrsTGreen said:


> Beautiful color.



Thank you, but honestly I'm a bit disappointed . It's looking much more interesting in the bottle, than on the nail...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I guess it's the best nude for my skin tone so far


----------



## Pollie-Jean

clu13 said:


> OPI - *my chihuahua bites*
> 
> View attachment 2795295



:lolots:
I love these names ! 
Beautiful mani


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Particuliere - chanel 505


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish... Cannot remember the shade.


----------



## Samantha S

MrsTGreen said:


> This color is on my wish list!! Gorgeous nude.
> 
> Beautiful color.



You should check it out, its a subtle nude that goes well with smokey eyes.


----------



## Samantha S

roundandround said:


> That's a very pretty red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you! Nude colors from Dior are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing this on you.
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> I'm still not to fall colors lol
> 
> 
> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't show my index finger bc the nail was badly broken





Yes, Dior nude colours are really gorgeous. Nice colour on your nails.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lost On Lombard


----------



## Librarychickie

Marc Jacobs Petra


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra
> View attachment 2802127




Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> I guess it's the best nude for my skin tone so far




Ok you really need to stop this!!! The Dior and the YSL are both gorgeous!! My list just keeps getting longer and longer!! I really should stop coming to this thread but I can't, I need my daily nail polish fix!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ok you really need to stop this!!! The Dior and the YSL are both gorgeous!! My list just keeps getting longer and longer!! I really should stop coming to this thread but I can't, *I need my daily nail polish fix!!!*



 me too 
Im afraid I can't stop :shame:
I'm waiting for 7 more NPs ... 

and thank you, Sophie


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> me too
> Im afraid I can't stop :shame:
> I'm waiting for 7 more NPs ...
> 
> and thank you, Sophie




I can't wait to see your new colours!!! The next on my list is a nude! I'm currently obsessed with YSL and Dior, so will be hitting the make-up stands this week to see what's available!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> I can't wait to see your new colours!!! The next on my list is a nude! I'm currently *obsessed with YSL and Dior*, so will be hitting the make-up stands this week to see what's available!



They are just gorgeous 
I'm waiting for red, purple and nude
Good luck ! Don't forget to post some pics


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My second Mavala in a month--
161 moon grey..&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pollekeskisses

CbL "Connie you saucy minx" A georgeus deed purple with pink shimmer. I still feel that without the pink shimmer I couldn't pull it off, but absolutely love the colour.

photo not mine.


----------



## misscocktail

Bourjois: I like to Mauve it


----------



## deltalady

Sephora Formula X in A+


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Sephora Formula X in A+




Pretty color


----------



## pmburk

Red Carpet Manicure - The Night is Young


----------



## thequeenofbags

Matador by TruGel


----------



## pollekeskisses

LSL rebel alliance. 
Yes a thermal


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Reg519

Tracy said:


> Please continue!
> Part 8:http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-8-a-785926.html


I am wearing Butter London-. The collection is inspired by the catwalks of Europe. I love the clever polish names (with British humor). I wear the nail foundation underneath.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love Hypnotic


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Imperial Jade


----------



## Librarychickie

Cult Nails Wanna Be


----------



## abl13

Louboutin rouge....a splurge but worth it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I tried two Sparitual polishes this week. I really like the formula and the brush. The first one is Burst and the second is Intention


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'll try burst again!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ok this is Burst


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Metallic Violet again


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel - Ming #471


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


> Metallic Violet again




Love this color


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Metallic Violet again




Love Love Love!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2805504
> 
> Chanel - Ming #471
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love it !



sb1212 said:


> Love this color





Sophie-Rose said:


> Love Love Love!!!!



Thank you


----------



## JDV

Chanel pirate, my new favorite jelly-red!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-chinchilly.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> Muir Muir On The Wall


Beautiful on you


----------



## Rhayne

Decided to try out my new China Glaze Ruby Pumps. And of course I break two nails and screw the polish up in two more. Here's just a pic of my thumbs lol. Top pic is natural light and bottom is half natural and half lamp

My phones camera does NOT do this polish justice. It's beautiful.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pollekeskisses said:


> Beautiful on you



Thank you 
I really love Opi now. I had bad luck once. Good quality and application !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marrow


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## pinky70

*NYC long wearing nail color in LEXINGTON LILAC love this shade!*


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - 403 - Palais Royal


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> I really love Opi now. I had bad luck once. Good quality and application !


Opi is a great brand just really hard.to find here.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - 403 - Palais Royal
> View attachment 2808430



 It's looking great on you, Sophie !



pollekeskisses said:


> Opi is a great brand just really hard.to find here.



Perhaps you'll like to look here ? 

http://www.mbeautylounge.com/nailpolish/24-opi-nail-polish


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>


^another fantastic purple on you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> This is  the reason for loving this unspectacular color


^perfect match 




s3raph1nas said:


> Pink Macaroon by H&M. (I stopped buying expensive nail polish after I realized H&M was just as good imo!)


^pretty light pink!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Thank you! I only have this drinky feeling for Dior nps


^haha!  I only feel like drinking glitters 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Rouge Garconne


^gorgeous color...perfect for this time of year!




jclaybo said:


> Im a little crazy,
> I just got my nails done 3 days ago and as soon as I left the salon I smudged them all up so yesterday I decided to re-do them but I wanted a deep red fall color and I didnt really have one so I made my own. Mixed NYC Big Apple Red with Nicole by OPI Show You Care
> Then topped it off with Nicole by OPI Matte topcoat
> In the natural light the red is deeper


^it's fun to play with NP.  you did a great job mixing this color.


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> I got tired of "Pink Macaroon" pretty fast, so I had to change to my favorite polish "Midnight Passion" by H&M!


^love the burgundy!




taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Fools Gold


^mermaid colors are some of my favorites on you, & of course I think the sparkles make it fabulous!




Pollie-Jean said:


> I confess, I'm a lunatic :greengrin:


^welcome to the club...hehe.  SPECTACULAR color, & I love the shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Mystery Polish September 2014


^woah...that's my fav EP that I've seen so far.  what a gorgeous color to be a mystery NP!




Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rogue Dada


^such a sexy deep red!




Rhayne said:


> Sinful Colors (Sinful Shine with Geltech) - Alfresco


^beautiful blue!  I have it & love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Samantha S said:


> My all time favourite nude colour.


^great nude on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> It's brighter, more red than my photo, i found this online, its more like this irl
> Its such a beautiful deep cherry red!!


^oh, I see.  in your pic it looked brick red.  this cherry red is gorgy too!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Smokin Hot


^looks like a great moody purple/taupe for fall!




roundandround said:


> I'm still not to fall colors lol
> 
> 
> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded love this color and the name is so funny which made me get it in the first place....who doesn't like Miss Piggy lol


^haha...you're definitely not into fall colors with this mani.  but I'm not complaining since pink is my fav color.  LOVE this beauty on you!  & yes, I love Miss Piggy too.




Pollie-Jean said:


> I guess it's the best nude for my skin tone so far


^it's a rich beautiful color that looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

ayutilovesGST said:


> Particuliere - chanel 505


^that's one of chanel's best colors!




_Lee said:


> Gelish... Cannot remember the shade.


^love the red sparklies!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Lost On Lombard


^oooooo...that deep red looks wonderful on you!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> ^love the red sparklies!



I think it's very festive  great for winter


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra


^what an amazing rich sparkly brown!




Chinese Warrior said:


> My second Mavala in a month--
> 161 moon grey..&#10084;&#65039;


^lovely gray!




pollekeskisses said:


> CbL "Connie you saucy minx" A georgeus deed purple with pink shimmer. I still feel that without the pink shimmer I couldn't pull it off, but absolutely love the colour.


^the pink shimmer absolutely makes it!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sephora Formula X in A+


^this pink-red looks fabulous on you!




pmburk said:


> Red Carpet Manicure - The Night is Young


^great color!




thequeenofbags said:


> Matador by TruGel


^I love a classic red mani!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> LSL rebel alliance.
> Yes a thermal


^very cool & icy!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^beautiful chocolate brown!




Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Imperial Jade


^great green!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Wanna Be


^perfect color for fall!




abl13 said:


> Louboutin rouge....a splurge but worth it!


^cool bottle!




MahoganyQT said:


> I tried two Sparitual polishes this week. I really like the formula and the brush. The first one is Burst and the second is Intention


^they're both gorgeous pinks!  I have a few SpaRituals; I like them too.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Metallic Violet again


^I can see why you wore it again...amazing color!




ayutilovesGST said:


> Chanel - Ming #471


^lovely soft pink!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Muir Muir On The Wall


^what an awesome fall color!  I love the sparkles too.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Decided to try out my new China Glaze Ruby Pumps. And of course I break two nails and screw the polish up in two more. Here's just a pic of my thumbs lol. Top pic is natural light and bottom is half natural and half lamp
> 
> My phones camera does NOT do this polish justice. It's beautiful.


^I agree...it's my favorite red NP!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Marrow


^beautiful purple!  do you think purple is your fav NP color?




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - 403 - Palais Royal


^nice neutral taupe on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>


^chanel's coolest color!




_Lee said:


> I think it's very festive  great for winter


^yep...perfect for christmas!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^I agree...it's my favorite red NP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful purple!  do you think purple is your fav NP color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^nice neutral taupe on you!




Love this, too!
Haven't worn anything but pink nude for years...but I might try this color!


----------



## Librarychickie

Nars Algonquin


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Nars Algonquin




The blue shimmer makes this fabulous!


----------



## Samantha S

frick&frack said:


> ^great nude on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^oh, I see.  in your pic it looked brick red.  this cherry red is gorgy too!



Thank you for your sweet comments.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - devil's cauldron. I'm in love with this color! it's a milk chocolate taupe with tons of shimmer. such a beautiful & unique color.


----------



## jacobine

No good light for a photo right now, but.... Essie Parka Perfect with one coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust on top. 

Parka Perfect may have to make its way into my collection. I love it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - devil's cauldron. I'm in love with this color! it's a milk chocolate taupe with tons of shimmer. such a beautiful & unique color.



That's really special 

Thank you, frick, for your nice comments


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful purple!  do you think purple is your fav NP color?



Yes, I think so ... what does it say about me 
Do I need a psychiatrist ?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior - spring 
Chanel - charivari 

I guess , purple season is back hehe


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2810125
> 
> Dior - spring
> Chanel - charivari
> 
> *I guess , purple season is back hehe*
> 
> 
> Ig : ayutilovesGST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 

Of course I love both ! 

Especially Spring looks so beautiful on you ! Such an interesting color, imo


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild Megalast- Sugar Coat


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's really special
> 
> Thank you, frick, for your nice comments


^thank you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, I think so ... what does it say about me
> Do I need a psychiatrist ?


^haha...it says you have good taste!  purple is the NP color I wear the most too 




ayutilovesGST said:


> Dior - spring
> Chanel - charivari
> 
> I guess , purple season is back hehe


^gorgeous purple combo!  lol...I wear purple even more than normal in the fall, so I agree that it's purple season.


----------



## frick&frack

I added elevation polish - daisen over elevation polish - devil's cauldron.  daisen is my favorite pink glitter that I own, & my favorite elevation


----------



## tutushopper

frick&frack said:


> I added elevation polish - daisen over elevation polish - devil's cauldron.  daisen is my favorite pink glitter that I own, & my favorite elevation



I lurk here time to time, and the first photo I brought up was yours...so happy and pretty!  You really did a gorgeous job, and I love the pink havaianas with your nail polish topper!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sao Paulo Over There


----------



## krissa

Vinylux Cityscape. I haven't had my nails this short in ages :/


----------



## krissa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sao Paulo Over There



Love this neutral.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

krissa said:


> Love this neutral.



Thank you, krissa


----------



## Pollie-Jean

krissa said:


> Vinylux Cityscape. *I haven't had my nails this short in ages* :/



I like it ! And the NP too


----------



## frick&frack

tutushopper said:


> I lurk here time to time, and the first photo I brought up was yours...so happy and pretty!  You really did a gorgeous job, and I love the pink havaianas with your nail polish topper!




Thank you for your kind words! I hope you'll start posting pics here. We can't get enough NP pics.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sao Paulo Over There




Lovely taupe!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Vinylux Cityscape. I haven't had my nails this short in ages :/




Love this color on your pretty nubbins!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Rouge Pablo
(Not sure I like this colour! It's a creamy retro pinky-red, if I'm still not in love with it tonight, I'm going to return it)


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> Great nude-pink!!! I love it! Does it have a shimmer?




Thank you! Yes it does have shimmers and a bit of glass flecks IMO



MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous color!




Thank you! I really love this color.



Pollie-Jean said:


> This is looking  on you ! So delicately




Thanks Pollie!



Samantha S said:


> Yes, Dior nude colours are really gorgeous. Nice colour on your nails.




Thank you.



frick&frack said:


> ^haha...you're definitely not into fall colors with this mani.  but I'm not complaining since pink is my fav color.  LOVE this beauty on you!  & yes, I love Miss Piggy too.




Thank you f&f! Now I realized I must go to some fall colors lol



Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rouge Pablo
> (Not sure I like this colour! It's a creamy retro pinky-red, if I'm still not in love with it tonight, I'm going to return it)
> View attachment 2811783




WOW you nailedit again, what an awesome red! Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

krissa said:


> Vinylux Cityscape. I haven't had my nails this short in ages :/


 

I love white manicures and this is one to admire, pretty.



frick&frack said:


> I added elevation polish - daisen over elevation polish - devil's cauldron.  daisen is my favorite pink glitter that I own, & my favorite elevation


 

GORGEOUSNESSSSSS!!!



Librarychickie said:


> Nars Algonquin
> 
> View attachment 2809033


 

Lovely color, looks like Chanel Sweet Star?



Pollie-Jean said:


> Metallic Violet again


 
Whoaaa this color is pretty! Hmmm time to have a swipe at the KOH counter for this color lol 






Rhayne said:


> Decided to try out my new China Glaze Ruby Pumps. And of course I break two nails and screw the polish up in two more. Here's just a pic of my thumbs lol. Top pic is natural light and bottom is half natural and half lamp
> 
> My phones camera does NOT do this polish justice. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2806746


 

LOVE Ruby Pumps, very pretty on you.



abl13 said:


> View attachment 2805137
> 
> 
> Louboutin rouge....a splurge but worth it!


 

Great red!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge No 19 














Matched with my pj lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya pippa and liquid sky lacquer Candy corn.


----------



## ScottyGal

RARE Nails - Orchid


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> WOW you nailedit again, what an awesome red! Looks great on you!




I'm still unsure.... There were moments today that I really loved the colour, other moments not so much.... I think I should return it and wait for a colour I truly love....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I returned Rouge Pablo and fell in live with Dior Spring only to find out it was sold out... Now I'm searching high and low to get my hands and on it!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Bronze Aztec


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Bronze Aztec
> View attachment 2812833




Like that color on you


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-ballet slippers.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Underground


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Nars Algonquin
> 
> View attachment 2809033



Thank you for posting it !  Of course I needed to try Algonquin , not least for the name   :greengrin:  Great quality

You're pic is better , anyway  such a beautiful NP


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rouge Pablo
> (Not sure I like this colour! It's a creamy retro pinky-red, if I'm still not in love with it tonight, I'm going to return it)


^I like the color, & I like it on you.  what did you decide?




roundandround said:


> GORGEOUSNESSSSSS!!!


^thank you! 




roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge No 19
> 
> Matched with my pj lol


^fabulous rich deep pink!  of course, the fact that it matches your PJs makes it even better


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya pippa and liquid sky lacquer Candy corn.


^what a happy combo for fall...love it!




_Lee said:


> RARE Nails - Orchid


^that pink is lovely on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> I returned Rouge Pablo and fell in live with Dior Spring only to find out it was sold out... Now I'm searching high and low to get my hands and on it!!!


^I understand your thinking.  good luck finding dior spring.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Bronze Aztec


^this looks wonderful on you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Underground


^fantastic chocolate brown!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for posting it !  Of course I needed to try Algonquin , not least for the name   :greengrin:  Great quality
> 
> You're pic is better , anyway  such a beautiful NP


^I think any version of a silvery purple is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> I understand your thinking.  good luck finding dior spring.




The store managed to order Spring for me!! Should arrive soon!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> The store managed to order Spring for me!! Should arrive soon!!



yay!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> ^that pink is lovely on you!


Thank you  First time wearing nail polish (opposed to gel) in a long time! It feels weird


----------



## frick&frack

I added elevation polish - pata puffer II (over elevation - daisen > elevation - devil's cauldron).  devil's cauldron is such a gorgeous brown/taupe.  it has pink & purple undertones, so it seemed fitting to layer it with pink & purple glitter.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Back to Dior Palais Royal, please excuse the sad nails! My cuticles look terrible! They look slightly less bad IRL haha


----------



## Deidre

I'm currently wearing Juleps DeAnn with Juleps Love as an accent on my ring finger.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic chocolate brown!
> 
> ^I think any version of a silvery purple is gorgeous on you!



Thank you,frick


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Deidre said:


> I'm currently wearing Juleps DeAnn with Juleps Love as an accent on my ring finger.



Love this color !!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Sophie-Rose said:


> I returned Rouge Pablo and fell in live with Dior Spring only to find out it was sold out... Now I'm searching high and low to get my hands and on it!!!




Ooh good luck to u , I understand the feelings but in my case in searching hi and low for chanel - sweet lilac . And after seven months with very low expectations I found it at duty free shop in the airport


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Back to Dior Palais Royal, please excuse the sad nails! My cuticles look terrible! They look slightly less bad IRL haha


^neutrals look so pretty on you!  I think the cooler weather is hard on all of our cuticles.




Deidre said:


> I'm currently wearing Juleps DeAnn with Juleps Love as an accent on my ring finger.


^fantastic berry color!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Elvis in the Cloud


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Elvis in the Cloud




Great fall color!


----------



## pinky70

OPI pink friday!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Rouge Dada, colour is really had to capture on the nail... Its a perfect deep cherry red! Love this colour!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> YSL Rouge Dada, colour is really had to capture on the nail... Its a perfect deep cherry red! Love this colour!


lovely red!


----------



## pmburk

No pic, but OPI gel in Skyfall


----------



## JDV

Chanel Matador


----------



## absolutpink

First time posting in here... I change my nail polish every couple of days so I figured I should join in!

Nails Inc Colville Mews Gel Effect Polish in Delicate Nude and Nails Inc Camden Road Gel Effect Polish in Multicoloured Glitter


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel black pearl. Have to say it is my least favorite Chanel..I don't know why...


----------



## candiebear

absolutpink said:


> First time posting in here... I change my nail polish every couple of days so I figured I should join in!
> 
> Nails Inc Colville Mews Gel Effect Polish in Delicate Nude and Nails Inc Camden Road Gel Effect Polish in Multicoloured Glitter



love the color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pamplona Purple


----------



## frick&frack

absolutpink said:


> First time posting in here... I change my nail polish every couple of days so I figured I should join in!
> 
> Nails Inc Colville Mews Gel Effect Polish in Delicate Nude and Nails Inc Camden Road Gel Effect Polish in Multicoloured Glitter


^welcome to the thread   that's a very pretty neutral mani!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Chanel black pearl. Have to say it is my least favorite Chanel..I don't know why...


^I like it.  maybe you don't like the way it looks on you?




Pollie-Jean said:


> Pamplona Purple


^fantastic purple!


----------



## devik

This is my first-ever pic of a mani and boy do the flaws show up! Funny how I don't mind the imperfections nearly so much IRL. Anyway Dior Massai ... which is also on my toes. Did the unthinkable and went with same color on both, mostly because it was such the perfect shade on my hands to get into the holiday mood with Thanksgiving yesterday.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> This is my first-ever pic of a mani and boy do the flaws show up! Funny how I don't mind the imperfections nearly so much IRL. Anyway Dior Massai ... which is also on my toes. Did the unthinkable and went with same color on both, mostly because it was such the perfect shade on my hands to get into the holiday mood with Thanksgiving yesterday.



welcome to the thread   that's a very festive red!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic purple!



Thank you, frick 
I'm a Opi fan atm



devik said:


> This is my first-ever pic of a mani and boy do the flaws show up! Funny how I don't mind the imperfections nearly so much IRL. Anyway Dior Massai ... which is also on my toes. Did the unthinkable and went with same color on both, mostly because it was such the perfect shade on my hands to get into the holiday mood with Thanksgiving yesterday.



Beautiful color ! I love Rouge Massai


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Trianon

Blurry pic and messed up ringfinger, sorry :giggles:


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Girls Night Out


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Trianon
> 
> Blurry pic and messed up ringfinger, sorry :giggles:




Ooooo stop it!!!!!!!! I love this! Need it!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Trianon
> 
> Blurry pic and messed up ringfinger, sorry :giggles:


^great neutral!




_Lee said:


> Gelish - Girls Night Out


^love the bling! your ring is beautiful too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ooooo stop it!!!!!!!! I love this! Need it!



I can't , sorry !! 



frick&frack said:


> ^great neutral!



Thank you, frick


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cherie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OPI Big Apple Red - the reddest of the reds! Love it


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> ^love the bling! your ring is beautiful too.


Thank you


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Cherie




Beautiful reds! The darker is my favorite.


----------



## frick&frack

Babydoll Chanel said:


> OPI Big Apple Red - the reddest of the reds! Love it




Perfect for this time of year!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sand dune


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I like the metallic finish!


----------



## Librarychickie

Guerlain #400 

Perfect formula and the perfect gold for me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ nice....


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #400
> 
> Perfect formula and the perfect gold for me!
> View attachment 2821402




Pretty gold


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #400
> 
> Perfect formula and the perfect gold for me!



pretty...it is the perfect gold for you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-limited addiction.


----------



## roundandround

absolutpink said:


> First time posting in here... I change my nail polish every couple of days so I figured I should join in!
> 
> Nails Inc Colville Mews Gel Effect Polish in Delicate Nude and Nails Inc Camden Road Gel Effect Polish in Multicoloured Glitter




I really love this color. Very pretty on you! Welcome.



devik said:


> This is my first-ever pic of a mani and boy do the flaws show up! Funny how I don't mind the imperfections nearly so much IRL. Anyway Dior Massai ... which is also on my toes. Did the unthinkable and went with same color on both, mostly because it was such the perfect shade on my hands to get into the holiday mood with Thanksgiving yesterday.




Love Dior Massai, such a great red on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Cherie




Love both colors on you, they're so pretty. I'm always looking at Kure nps bc they do have great colors and I bet the formula is good too but oh I already have much lol And there's the YSL nps which I ignored for such a long time now 



frick&frack said:


> I added elevation polish - pata puffer II (over elevation - daisen > elevation - devil's cauldron).  devil's cauldron is such a gorgeous brown/taupe.  it has pink & purple undertones, so it seemed fitting to layer it with pink & purple glitter.


 
Love pink and purple together, such a great combo.




Sophie-Rose said:


> Back to Dior Palais Royal, please excuse the sad nails! My cuticles look terrible! They look slightly less bad IRL haha
> View attachment 2813636




Awesome color on you!







Deidre said:


> I'm currently wearing Juleps DeAnn with Juleps Love as an accent on my ring finger.




Looks fab on you!


----------



## roundandround

Collistar Viola Glitter


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Love pink and purple together, such a great combo.


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter


^gorgeous!!!  I think I have this same one.  I need to post my pic


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Your manis are always perfect... lovely!


----------



## devik

roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter


That is a GREAT color.


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Odette


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Love both colors on you, they're so pretty. I'm always looking at Kure nps bc they do have great colors and I bet the formula is good too but *oh I already have much lol And there's the YSL nps which I ignored for such a long time now*


Thank you, round 
Stay strong 




roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter



I  this !



frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous!!!  I think I have this same one.*  I need to post my pic*


Yes please 



devik said:


> Your manis are always perfect... lovely!



Thank you, devik


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sole Mate


----------



## absolutpink

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 

I changed from the previous one to OPI's Live and Let Die but I couldn't get a good picture of it without it looking just black. So here is a pic of today's colour, Sephora X in Orbit. The silver glitter is an old bottle of OPI.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sole Mate


^vampy colors look fabulous on you!




absolutpink said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> I changed from the previous one to OPI's Live and Let Die but I couldn't get a good picture of it without it looking just black. So here is a pic of today's colour, Sephora X in Orbit. The silver glitter is an old bottle of OPI.


^the deep blue is beautiful!  I like the flowers on the bottle you're holding too.  is that top coat or cuticle oil or what?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #400
> 
> Perfect formula and the perfect gold for me!
> View attachment 2821402



Such a gorgeous color on you.



absolutpink said:


> First time posting in here... I change my nail polish every couple of days so I figured I should join in!
> 
> Nails Inc Colville Mews Gel Effect Polish in Delicate Nude and Nails Inc Camden Road Gel Effect Polish in Multicoloured Glitter



Really pretty.



Deidre said:


> I'm currently wearing Juleps DeAnn with Juleps Love as an accent on my ring finger.



Love that Julep color. Your nails look great!


----------



## absolutpink

frick&frack said:


> ^vampy colors look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^the deep blue is beautiful!  I like the flowers on the bottle you're holding too.  is that top coat or cuticle oil or what?


 
It is Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau de Fresh rollerball  I find my fingers look best when I'm holding something and that was the closest thing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^vampy colors look fabulous on you!



Thank you, frick


----------



## BudgetTastic

OPI Red My Fortune Cookie with a random gold glitter over the top. I am channeling Christmas hardcore over here.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## absolutpink

BudgetTastic said:


> View attachment 2823546
> 
> 
> OPI Red My Fortune Cookie with a random gold glitter over the top. I am channeling Christmas hardcore over here.


 
Loving the Christmas mani!


----------



## frick&frack

BudgetTastic said:


> OPI Red My Fortune Cookie with a random gold glitter over the top. I am channeling Christmas hardcore over here.


^very festive mani with that gold glitter!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^beautiful pink!


----------



## frick&frack

absolutpink said:


> It is Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau de Fresh rollerball  I find my fingers look best when I'm holding something and that was the closest thing.



it's so cute, & it made for a great pic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Seriously??? You have to stop posting all your awesome colors!!! I've just added this to my must-have list!!! Dior Spring arrived yesterday, will post pics tomorrow I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful pink!



Thank you ! YSL is tdf 
I guess I need to test Taupe Retro



Sophie-Rose said:


> *Seriously???* You have to stop posting all your awesome colors!!! I've just added this to my must-have list!!! Dior Spring arrived yesterday, will post pics tomorrow I love it!!!!!!



:greengrin:

I'm looking forward to your pics ! Spring is soo interesting, but unobtusive. My every day polish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Forget Me Not


----------



## JDV

Chanel Sweet Star - totally in love with it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-ladylike. &#128525;


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Forget Me Not




Another fabulous purple on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you, frick 

Armani Parma Greige


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Spring


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Rouge  DaDa.. this is a gorgeous red.. ooh la la


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> YSL Rouge  DaDa.. this is a gorgeous red.. ooh la la




I love Rouge Dada! It's my favourite red!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> View attachment 2825714



Wow, it's looking great on you !!


----------



## Pjsproul

Leighton denny "in the buff"


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani Parma Greige


^lovely neutral for you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring


^this purple looks beautiful on you too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^lovely neutral for you!



Thank you ! 
It's my favorite bright nude right now. It has such a beautiful touch of purple. It's not possible for me to skip Armani, the King of subtle colors . Not cheap, but great quality. I def. have to try more :greengrin:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick
> 
> Armani Parma Greige




What's the Armani brush like? The same as Dior & YSL?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## Rhayne

Today's my first day using Essie's Grow Strong. As you can see I've broken my pinky nail on my left hand and my ring finger nail on my right. 

What do y'all think of Essie Grow Strong?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> What's the Armani brush like? The same as Dior & YSL?



Yes


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's a Chanel classic kind of day: Rouge Noir on my fingers
Dragon on my toes

.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous!!!  I think I have this same one.  I need to post my pic


 

Thank you! Of course you have this np  Pls. post a picture wanna see...



devik said:


> That is a GREAT color.


 

Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I  this !


 

Thank you! 


Love all your mani pictures esp. the YSL, Dior FMN  and the Amani nude mani. Keep coming all thos beautiful colors  Pollie!




-------------------------------



absolutpink said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> I changed from the previous one to OPI's Live and Let Die but I couldn't get a good picture of it without it looking just black. So here is a pic of today's colour, Sephora X in Orbit. The silver glitter is an old bottle of OPI.


 

Very pretty!



BudgetTastic said:


> View attachment 2823546
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Red My Fortune Cookie with a random gold glitter over the top. I am channeling Christmas hardcore over here.


 

Looks so festive already! What a happy color on you.



Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a Chanel classic kind of day: Rouge Noir on my fingers
> Dragon on my toes
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827784


 

Awesome on you! I was thinking to wear this color this coming weekend


----------



## pmburk

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## Fifitrix

Pollie-Jean said:


> Forget Me Not





Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick
> 
> Armani Parma Greige



Your choice of colours are beautiful and your nails are perfect. Everyone lusts after long nails but I much prefer your length.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a Chanel classic kind of day: Rouge Noir on my fingers
> Dragon on my toes



I love your vampy mani!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Thank you! Of course you have this np  Pls. post a picture wanna see...


----------



## pinky70

*Revlon nail polish  in Vixen!*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Love all your mani pictures esp. the YSL, Dior FMN  and the Amani nude mani. Keep coming all thos beautiful colors  Pollie!



Thank you, round !



Fifitrix said:


> Your choice of colours are beautiful and your nails are perfect. Everyone lusts after long nails but I much prefer your length.



Thanks a lot, Fifitrix 


Today I'm wearing KOH Bahama


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a Chanel classic kind of day: Rouge Noir on my fingers
> Dragon on my toes
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827784



Beautiful !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you ladies for the comments on my Rouge Noir! This color does make me feel very edgy, in a good way! 

BTW, this bottle is almost five years old and the quality is still fantastic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies for the comments on my Rouge Noir! This color does make me feel very edgy, in a good way!
> 
> BTW, this bottle is almost five years old and the quality is still fantastic.


 
The color quite divine!!


----------



## devik

LVX Aubergine


----------



## ValentineNicole

RGB oxblood - I love it!!!!


----------



## krissa

Forgive my lack of cleanup, lol. Deborah Lippmann 'through the fire'


----------



## krissa

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a Chanel classic kind of day: Rouge Noir on my fingers
> Dragon on my toes
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827784



Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Bordeaux Lust


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Bronze Aztec


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Manhunter
H&M - Red Nail


----------



## pollekeskisses

krissa said:


> Forgive my lack of cleanup, lol. Deborah Lippmann 'through the fire'


Beautiful, really enchants your skin. Wow, very pretty.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Vixen (a Chanel Vamp dupe)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Pied De Poule


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Pied De Poule




Here a question I'm sure I'll regret haha but how does this compare to Palais Royal?? 

I've made an agreement with myself to NOT purchase any new polishes until the new year, but still.... My 'waiting list' is growing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Here a question I'm sure I'll regret haha but how does this compare to Palais Royal??
> 
> I've made an agreement with myself to NOT purchase any new polishes until the new year, but still.... My 'waiting list' is growing!



Take a look. 







There's no doubt, that I needed them all
 (and many more Nudes / Neutrals) :greengrin:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt, that I needed them all
> (and many more Nudes / Neutrals) :greengrin:



OOOOOOH I need them all too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Julep Jameson


----------



## Cayca

I've just painted my nails Dance Legend Solar Eclipse


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Armani Taupe Greige


----------



## JDV

Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails Dance Legend Solar Eclipse



Beautiful!


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon gel polish check mate with OPI silver glittery shaved nice top coat.


----------



## michellem

Essie leading lady


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Forgive my lack of cleanup, lol. Deborah Lippmann 'through the fire'


^fantastic!  I loooooove deep red for Christmas 




s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Manhunter
> H&M - Red Nail


^lovely manis!




deltalady said:


> Revlon Vixen (a Chanel Vamp dupe)


^great vampy mani!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Jameson


^beautiful complex red!




Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails Dance Legend Solar Eclipse


^welcome to the thread 

pretty green for Christmas!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani Taupe Greige



nice neutral on you!


----------



## TLeela

&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## frick&frack

TLeela said:


> View attachment 2831615
> 
> View attachment 2831618
> 
> 
> &#128536;&#128525;


^very festive!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Spring


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring


^it's such an elegant shade of purple!


----------



## mymeimei02

Trying out Ciate polishes. So far I am impressed I got the advent calendar set which includes 25 polishes for a steal. Here is encore a burnt coral orange. One coat! Super impressed


----------



## pinky70

*Loreal gel polish in lacqueriste*


----------



## Cayca

That orange looks adorable as do Ciate bottles 



frick&frack said:


> ^welcome to the thread
> 
> pretty green for Christmas!



Thank you for welcoming me 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> View attachment 2831632



Love this sort of purply-grey polish. They are always elegant.


----------



## murt

I've been pretty much alternating between Chanel Rouge Noir, Dior 999 and Revlon Red lately. Revlon Red is a warmer, more 80s style red, while Dior 999 is more classic.


----------



## krissa

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> View attachment 2831632



Love! The shape of your nail is great too.


----------



## krissa

mymeimei02 said:


> Trying out Ciate polishes. So far I am impressed I got the advent calendar set which includes 25 polishes for a steal. Here is encore a burnt coral orange. One coat! Super impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831878



Nice orange! I really like ciate polishes.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> Love! The shape of your nail is great too.




Thank you!!! I only just switched from round to straight square top nails this weekend so I haven't  perfected it yet!!! But it's much easier than I thought it would be to do!!! So I'll definitely keep it up!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fresh manicure with TF bordeaux lust


----------



## CatePNW

Haven't checked in here lately, need to catch up on all the photos, but wanted to share my polish from today.  

OPI PAMPLONA PURPLE


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Desire
I love everything about this color/polish


----------



## TLeela

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> View attachment 2825714



beautiful nails & beautiful colour!!


----------



## Cayca

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Desire
> I love everything about this color/polish



Wow! Such a great, bright colour and it doesn't make your hands look all washed out.


----------



## Tsundere

Just this! I'm trying to regrow my nails for the holidays and this stuff is like cement. I grew up nail biting and this has transformed my nails into something I'm proud of. It's actually very difficult to remove and that's a great thing for someone who's constantly doing a bunch of hands-on things. 





Definitely recommend as a top coat! The shine is amazing and it's really tough stuff.


----------



## frick&frack

mymeimei02 said:


> Trying out Ciate polishes. So far I am impressed I got the advent calendar set which includes 25 polishes for a steal. Here is encore a burnt coral orange. One coat! Super impressed




Great color on you!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Haven't checked in here lately, need to catch up on all the photos, but wanted to share my polish from today.
> 
> OPI PAMPLONA PURPLE




Love this purple!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Desire
> 
> I love everything about this color/polish




I can see why you love it. Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## charleneh328

Deborah Lippman Good Girl Gone Bad


----------



## krissa

charleneh328 said:


> Deborah Lippman Good Girl Gone Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833824



Very pretty! And the glitter &#128525;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior  Palais Royal 
Daylight/no topcoat (yet)


----------



## deltalady

Deborah Lippmann Just Walk Away Renee


----------



## devik

LVX Legendaire - not sure if the lavender-grey gorgeousness is coming through in this pic but for me and my phone, this is the best we can do.


----------



## frick&frack

charleneh328 said:


> Deborah Lippman Good Girl Gone Bad




Beautiful sparkly burgundy!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior  Palais Royal
> Daylight/no topcoat (yet)




You wear neutrals so well!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Deborah Lippmann Just Walk Away Renee




Great vampy mani!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> LVX Legendaire - not sure if the lavender-grey gorgeousness is coming through in this pic but for me and my phone, this is the best we can do.




Lovely shade of lavender!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I hope these photos post lol. Deborah Lippmann money now sleep later, with ciate Meet me in Mayfair glitter layered on top. Snowflakes! LOL







FYI - that's just fuzz on the floor, not polish! Lol


----------



## devik

charleneh328 said:


> Deborah Lippman Good Girl Gone Bad



Sparkly purple! Oooh!


----------



## devik

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Desire
> I love everything about this color/polish



The shine on that is absolutely to die for! Gorgeous mani.


----------



## devik

CatePNW said:


> Haven't checked in here lately, need to catch up on all the photos, but wanted to share my polish from today.
> 
> OPI PAMPLONA PURPLE


This is such a pretty cranberry-esque color to me!


----------



## devik

ValentineNicole said:


> I hope these photos post lol. Deborah Lippmann money now sleep later, with ciate Meet me in Mayfair glitter layered on top. Snowflakes! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - that's just fuzz on the floor, not polish! Lol



The ciate topper makes it so festive. Pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

ValentineNicole said:


> I hope these photos post lol. Deborah Lippmann money now sleep later, with ciate Meet me in Mayfair glitter layered on top. Snowflakes! LOL
> 
> FYI - that's just fuzz on the floor, not polish! Lol




Love the snowflake look!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Go Girl


----------



## Louis_Lover01

So I'm a huge fan of going to get my nails done, seriously I do it religiously. And I just love nail art, so I was thinking this could be a thread on what nail art you have on your nails or have had in the past. It could be you had someone else do it for you, or you did it yourself 
Either way I can't wait to see everyone's nails


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gris Angora


----------



## satohi

Galaxy nails!

Base: Nevermore, Cult Nails
Nebula: Wednesday, Dana and Stella (all Zoya) and the sparkly, dark green is A-England St. George.
Glitter topper: Techno, China Glaze


----------



## Cloverberry

Essie - Chinchilly


----------



## ValentineNicole

satohi said:


> Galaxy nails!
> 
> Base: Nevermore, Cult Nails
> Nebula: Wednesday, Dana and Stella (all Zoya) and the sparkly, dark green is A-England St. George.
> Glitter topper: Techno, China Glaze
> View attachment 2835491



That came out stunning!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Gelish - Go Girl




Lovely pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Gris Angora




I'm enjoying your neutral collection! This taupe is very pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

satohi said:


> Galaxy nails!
> 
> Base: Nevermore, Cult Nails
> Nebula: Wednesday, Dana and Stella (all Zoya) and the sparkly, dark green is A-England St. George.
> Glitter topper: Techno, China Glaze




Fun...love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I'm enjoying your neutral collection! This taupe is very pretty.



Thank you, frick 
I'm mad on neutrals atm and I'm waiting for another Lancome in a darker shade.
It's nearly impossible to catch the true color on pics...
This is a true grey.


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> Gelish - Go Girl



I swear, that color looks perfect on you!


----------



## Louis_Lover01

Those were the nails I had over thanksgiving


----------



## ScottyGal

devik said:


> I swear, that color looks perfect on you!



Thank you! I am pretty pale at the moment, so wanted to try a nice light/pastel colour


----------



## sssxccc

OPI in Passion + loose glitter on Aaxium sculpting gel!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Lovely pink!



Thanks!


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Gris Angora



Oh, this is just lovely colour.



satohi said:


> Galaxy nails!
> 
> Base: Nevermore, Cult Nails
> Nebula: Wednesday, Dana and Stella (all Zoya) and the sparkly, dark green is A-England St. George.
> Glitter topper: Techno, China Glaze
> View attachment 2835491



Great take on galaxy mani


----------



## Mrs LV

Here is my nails for today. 
Make up store -hologram Greta


And here is my favorite nailpolish for summer. 
Depend in nr. 122


----------



## satohi

ValentineNicole said:


> That came out stunning!



Thank you! I was pretty w/ how shiny and sparkly it turned out. 



frick&frack said:


> Fun...love it!



Thanks! 



Cayca said:


> Oh, this is just lovely colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Great take on galaxy mani



Thanks! I've done this mani a few times and I think this take has been my favorite so far; just the right amount of blank space and nebulae/glitter.


----------



## frick&frack

sssxccc said:


> OPI in Passion + loose glitter on Aaxium sculpting gel!


^welcome to the thread 

very festive glitter frenchie!




Mrs LV said:


> Here is my nails for today.
> Make up store -hologram Greta
> 
> And here is my favorite nailpolish for summer.
> Depend in nr. 122


^welcome to the thread 

beautiful polishes!  the holo is great for Christmas.


----------



## devik

sssxccc said:


> OPI in Passion + loose glitter on Aaxium sculpting gel!



So elegant - your nails just look so HEALTHY!


----------



## pinky70

Ciate in red


----------



## sssxccc

devik said:


> So elegant - your nails just look so HEALTHY!


hehe thanks! I do cuticle oil every night before sleeping + hand lotion to help keep it from peeling/looking to dry!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO 480..literally liquid gold.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> KIKO 480..literally liquid gold.



the gold looks great on you!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Christmas nails! Ciate "apples and custard" and ciate "mistress"


----------



## frick&frack

ValentineNicole said:


> Christmas nails! Ciate "apples and custard" and ciate "mistress"



cute & festive!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> the gold looks great on you!




Thanks dear! I may or may not put on classic red next week!


----------



## pollekeskisses

ValentineNicole said:


> Christmas nails! Ciate "apples and custard" and ciate "mistress"


Cute, you make me wish I had longer nails


----------



## ValentineNicole

frick&frack said:


> cute & festive!











pollekeskisses said:


> Cute, you make me wish I had longer nails



Thank you both! 

I'm lucky; mine just grow long naturally. Now if only my hair would grow on its own! Lol


----------



## ValentineNicole

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Oh my gosh that color is too awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks dear! I may or may not put on classic red next week!




You definitely should go red for Christmas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-limited addiction.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ValentineNicole said:


> Oh my gosh that color is too awesome!





frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both ! It's def. my number one


----------



## pollekeskisses

Essie where's my chauffeur with white striper.
Just a little bit of Christmas feeling.


----------



## pinky70

*Deborah lippman in single ladies!*


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Essie where's my chauffeur with white striper.
> 
> Just a little bit of Christmas feeling.




I really like that


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Essie where's my chauffeur with white striper.
> 
> Just a little bit of Christmas feeling.




Cute! Reminds me of a green candy cane.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Thanks ladies


----------



## Love Of My Life

Koh Red


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - cranberry splash


----------



## Cayca

I've been wearing Morgan Taylor Vixen in a Mask these past few days. I even managed to catch some sunshine to showcase the inner glow of this gorgeous shimmer.







pollekeskisses said:


> Essie where's my chauffeur with white striper.
> Just a little bit of Christmas feeling.



I thought it was a magnetic polish :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Morgan Taylor Vixen in a Mask these past few days. I even managed to catch some sunshine to showcase the inner glow of this gorgeous shimmer.



it's a lovely deep red!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - cranberry splash




I'm going for a pedi tomorrow...thanks for finding me a great Christmas color, dear Frick!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - cranberry splash



Looks fantastic !


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red for the holidays


----------



## pmburk

OPI Chocolate Moose


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I'm going for a pedi tomorrow...thanks for finding me a great Christmas color, dear Frick!


^thank you!  that deep red will look beautiful on you.  it's not from a current collection, but their new red for this year (just be-claus) is beautiful too plus it's sparkly.  then there's always my favorite red in the universe: china glaze - ruby pumps 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks fantastic !


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> OPI Chocolate Moose



looks yummy!  love your turquoise ring too.


----------



## devik

Finally got this halfway decent... LVX Aubergine.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Finally got this halfway decent... LVX Aubergine.



beautiful purple!


----------



## frick&frack

glitzkrieg - pop art (over china glaze - cranberry splash)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Frick&Frack*, that looks so lovely. You are so good at combining polishes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Finally got this halfway decent... LVX Aubergine.



Beautiful !


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> glitzkrieg - pop art (over china glaze - cranberry splash)



Such a gorgeous glitter!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Rhayne

Christmas manicure. 
Essie Grow Stronger as a base
China Glaze - Ruby Pumps 
Accent nails - Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball

And of course again my camera doesn't do ruby pumps justice. Much redder and prettier in person.


----------



## frick&frack

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Frick&Frack*, that looks so lovely. You are so good at combining polishes.


^thank you!  I have a lot of fun layering.




cloudy08 said:


> I love this color! Should get this for my Christmas


^you should...it's ridiculously sparkly!




Cayca said:


> Such a gorgeous glitter!


^thank you!




Rhayne said:


> Christmas manicure.
> Essie Grow Stronger as a base
> China Glaze - Ruby Pumps
> Accent nails - Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball
> 
> And of course again my camera doesn't do ruby pumps justice. Much redder and prettier in person.


^such a festive mani!  ruby pumps is my favorite NP of all.  it's so gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

I added a Christmas glitter franken (over glitzkrieg - pop art > china glaze - cranberry splash)


----------



## pinky70

frick&frack said:


> I added a Christmas glitter franken (over glitzkrieg - pop art > china glaze - cranberry splash)


*so   christmassy~just love it and your combos plus your matching flipflops!!

Merry christmas to you and all here !!!!
*


----------



## devik

Rhayne said:


> Christmas manicure.
> Essie Grow Stronger as a base
> China Glaze - Ruby Pumps
> Accent nails - Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball
> 
> And of course again my camera doesn't do ruby pumps justice. Much redder and prettier in person.





frick&frack said:


> I added a Christmas glitter franken (over glitzkrieg - pop art > china glaze - cranberry splash)



I'm loving the holiday accents on these! Sparkles! So festive!


----------



## frick&frack

pinky70 said:


> *so   christmassy~just love it and your combos plus your matching flipflops!!
> 
> Merry christmas to you and all here !!!!
> *




Thank you! Merry Christmas to you too :tree:


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> I'm loving the holiday accents on these! Sparkles! So festive!




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## CatePNW

Merry Christmas!  
OPI Too Hot Pink To Hold'em


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>


^loooove that rich color!




CatePNW said:


> Merry Christmas!
> OPI Too Hot Pink To Hold'em


^Merry Christmas!  I think bright pink for Christmas is so fun.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^loooove that rich color!



Me too  Thank you, frick 


Burgundy


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Burgundy



Another beautiful shade...you're on a roll!


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 602 Tonka Imperial - will take a photo later! A lovely color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Another beautiful shade...you're on a roll!



 I *love *polishes !! And some days off to test them all ... :greengrin:
Thank you, frick


----------



## Pjsproul

Leighton denny "in the buff"


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> I *love *polishes !! And some days off to test them all ... :greengrin:
> Thank you, frick




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

One coat of A.S.P Signature Gel polish in 'Gunmetal Glitz' with two coats of Gelish in 'Girls Night Out' on top.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I *love *polishes !! And some days off to test them all ... :greengrin:
> Thank you, frick


^fabulous color!  on my screen it reminds me of chanel - paradoxal.  is it close to that in real life?




_Lee said:


> One coat of A.S.P Signature Gel polish in 'Gunmetal Glitz' with two coats of Gelish in 'Girls Night Out' on top.


^so festive with the added bling!


----------



## Rhayne

Essie Grow Stronger as base. 
Covergirl Outlast Stay Brilliant - Forever Frosted

I think I'll add gold or silver glitter in a few days for New Years Eve.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Essie Grow Stronger as base.
> Covergirl Outlast Stay Brilliant - Forever Frosted
> 
> I think I'll add gold or silver glitter in a few days for New Years Eve.



it's a snow mani!  gold or silver glitter will look great over this.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Good Gossip - Gelish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you !



frick&frack said:


> ^fabulous color!  on my screen it reminds me of chanel - paradoxal.  is it close to that in real life?


Yes
For me it's the better Paradoxal. More interesting , brighter and I love the metallic


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dutch Ya Just Love Opi


----------



## Love Of My Life

^nice...


----------



## mzbrown1103

YSL #9 and accent nail is YSL #52 with inm Northern Lights on top.  Please excuse the paper cut on my middle finger...hazard of gift wrapping


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dutch Ya Just Love Opi




Another beautiful purple! I love these shades.


----------



## frick&frack

mzbrown1103 said:


> YSL #9 and accent nail is YSL #52 with inm Northern Lights on top.  Please excuse the paper cut on my middle finger...hazard of gift wrapping




Festive yet edgy...I like it!


----------



## mzbrown1103

frick&frack said:


> Festive yet edgy...I like it!



Thanks!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pretty serious "88MPH"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gucci dark romance


----------



## pmburk

Dior 988 Diorette


----------



## Cayca

pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty serious "88MPH"



I love how sparkly it is.



pmburk said:


> Dior 988 Diorette



This is so classy.


http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> I love how sparkly it is


Thanks, I just love how it combines grey with Hilo glitter. Its my only textured polish now because before living together I had to depart with more then half my stash.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty serious "88MPH"




Love the bling for the new year!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Dior 988 Diorette




Beautiful rich color! Is this one of your new ones?


----------



## pmburk

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful rich color! Is this one of your new ones?


 
Thanks! It is. I really like the color! It is like a cross between a vampy dark red and a plum. However, I am rather disappointed with the Dior gel top coat. I only did my nails last night and I already have several chips.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## devik

pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty serious "88MPH"



I like this one


----------



## devik

pmburk said:


> Dior 988 Diorette



When I saw this I thought at first it might be similar to Dior Massai - but now I see that it's so much darker. Great color!! And I guess this answers the question I just asked you on the 'topcoats' post.  Presumably you put the Dior TC on this one?


----------



## devik

mzbrown1103 said:


> YSL #9 and accent nail is YSL #52 with inm Northern Lights on top.  Please excuse the paper cut on my middle finger...hazard of gift wrapping



You have such a lovely shape to your nails!


----------



## michellem

Opi bogota blackberry


----------



## Henry22

amazing color


----------



## mzbrown1103

devik said:


> You have such a lovely shape to your nails!



Thanks!


----------



## mzbrown1103

pmburk said:


> Thanks! It is. I really like the color! It is like a cross between a vampy dark red and a plum. However, I am rather disappointed with the Dior gel top coat. I only did my nails last night and I already have several chips.



Wow really.... Sorry to hear that.  I did mine Friday and I still have no chips.  I used the Dior gel top coat over YSL instead of Dior polish.  Did you cap the free edge?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Another beautiful purple! I love these shades.



Thank you !



pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty serious "88MPH"



That's beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Berlin There Done That







You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## CountryGlamour

Elegant Wish - Gelish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

GlossnGoss said:


> I am obsessed with nude nail polish or light brown...It definitely is a classy look! Is it too boring though? I feel like I'm always playing safe.



Wear what ever makes you happy  If you're bored try different shades


----------



## Rhayne

Added some Covergirl City Lights on top of the Forever Frosted. Very sparkly for New Year's Eve tomorrow.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My absolute winter color--OPI Tease-y Does It


----------



## pmburk

mzbrown1103 said:


> Wow really.... Sorry to hear that.  I did mine Friday and I still have no chips.  I used the Dior gel top coat over YSL instead of Dior polish.  Did you cap the free edge?


 
I did. It was chipped so badly (literally half my polish gone on 2 nails & smaller chips on 3-4 others) last night by 9 PM I had to take it completely off & redo. This time I used Butter London Hardwear top coat. Aaaannd I had a chip this morning before I even left my house at 8 AM.  So I'm thinking it is the Dior formula. I am very careful when I polish, I prep my nails well and I don't do thick coats or anything, so I don't think that's an issue. I wasn't doing any dishes or housework or anything yesterday, either. I have this problem with Chanel polishes - I just can't wear them because they chip & peel like nobody's business on me within 12 hours of polishing. Really frustrating! I'm going to keep trying other base coats & see if I can get a combination that works. I don't have this issue with OPI, China Glaze, or Guerlain polishes! 

Here's my repaint shot from last night:


----------



## mzbrown1103

pmburk said:


> I did. It was chipped so badly (literally half my polish gone on 2 nails & smaller chips on 3-4 others) last night by 9 PM I had to take it completely off & redo. This time I used Butter London Hardwear top coat. Aaaannd I had a chip this morning before I even left my house at 8 AM.  So I'm thinking it is the Dior formula. I am very careful when I polish, I prep my nails well and I don't do thick coats or anything, so I don't think that's an issue. I wasn't doing any dishes or housework or anything yesterday, either. I have this problem with Chanel polishes - I just can't wear them because they chip & peel like nobody's business on me within 12 hours of polishing. Really frustrating! I'm going to keep trying other base coats & see if I can get a combination that works. I don't have this issue with OPI, China Glaze, or Guerlain polishes!
> 
> Here's my repaint shot from last night:


I really am sorry to hear that and I see how this could be really frustrating with the time it takes to polish and the expense of designer polishes.  I hope you find a combination that works soon.


----------



## pmburk

^ So far the Butter London Hardwear topcoat is faring better. I've only had the 1 chip.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Berlin There Done That
> 
> You Don't Know Jacques



you look great in taupe/brown shades too!  YDKJ is such a classic.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Added some Covergirl City Lights on top of the Forever Frosted. Very sparkly for New Year's Eve tomorrow.


^perfectly sparkly NYE mani!




Chinese Warrior said:


> My absolute winter color--OPI Tease-y Does It


^I understand how you feel.  I love that one too 




pmburk said:


> I did. It was chipped so badly (literally half my polish gone on 2 nails & smaller chips on 3-4 others) last night by 9 PM I had to take it completely off & redo. This time I used Butter London Hardwear top coat. Aaaannd I had a chip this morning before I even left my house at 8 AM.  So I'm thinking it is the Dior formula. I am very careful when I polish, I prep my nails well and I don't do thick coats or anything, so I don't think that's an issue. I wasn't doing any dishes or housework or anything yesterday, either. I have this problem with Chanel polishes - I just can't wear them because they chip & peel like nobody's business on me within 12 hours of polishing. Really frustrating! I'm going to keep trying other base coats & see if I can get a combination that works. I don't have this issue with OPI, China Glaze, or Guerlain polishes!
> 
> Here's my repaint shot from last night:


^PBI:  ugh...you're right.  it's body chemistry.  you have to keep experimenting. it's too bad because that color looks great on you.  hopefully you find a combo that works soon (for some reason I always think chipping is a result of the base coat...I know you're trying different TCs).


----------



## pollekeskisses

Rhayne said:


> Added some Covergirl City Lights on top of the Forever Frosted. Very sparkly for New Year's Eve tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2846592


Wow really sparkly, I am usually not a fan of visible nailtips but this look suits you.


----------



## Maurie97

Rhayne said:


> Essie Grow Stronger as base.
> Covergirl Outlast Stay Brilliant - Forever Frosted
> 
> I think I'll add gold or silver glitter in a few days for New Years Eve.
> 
> View attachment 2843968




I just bought this color from MAC and I love it. I happen to love MAC nail polish. This one is an almost exact dupe to Chanel's Paradoxyl. *edit, oops sorry I responded to the wrong post.


----------



## Maurie97

Pollie-Jean said:


> I *love *polishes !! And some days off to test them all ... :greengrin:
> Thank you, frick




Love this one, just bought it. I enjoy MAC nail polish and I'm glad they lowered the prices. This is an almost exact dupe to Chanel's Paradoxyl. Looks so stunning on.


----------



## Maurie97

pmburk said:


> I did. It was chipped so badly (literally half my polish gone on 2 nails & smaller chips on 3-4 others) last night by 9 PM I had to take it completely off & redo. This time I used Butter London Hardwear top coat. Aaaannd I had a chip this morning before I even left my house at 8 AM.  So I'm thinking it is the Dior formula. I am very careful when I polish, I prep my nails well and I don't do thick coats or anything, so I don't think that's an issue. I wasn't doing any dishes or housework or anything yesterday, either. I have this problem with Chanel polishes - I just can't wear them because they chip & peel like nobody's business on me within 12 hours of polishing. Really frustrating! I'm going to keep trying other base coats & see if I can get a combination that works. I don't have this issue with OPI, China Glaze, or Guerlain polishes!
> 
> Here's my repaint shot from last night:



It just seems nail polish is so subjective. I LOVE Chanel nail polish and it wears on me for days, but I know it doesn't for most. Dior does pretty well for me too. It's so annoying to do such a good manicure and have it last so little.


----------



## misscocktail

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## pollekeskisses

For the year change tomorrow.
Orly artificial sweetner with essie beyond cosy.


----------



## elacaps

Pollie-Jean said:


> Berlin There Done That
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Don't Know Jacques



oh man, I love these taupey nudes so much!! Berlin There Done That is one of my all time fave OPIs  Gorgeous!


----------



## elacaps

Have a little nail art for New Year's to share  I am usually a bit doom and gloom this time of year - I have always hated New Year's since I was a kid. Usually meant the end of Christmas vacation then, lol. Now that I am an adult, it just means getting older and less time to meet all my life's goals. You know, nothing depressing or anything!! Anyhoo, bc I am such a Debbie Downer this time of year, I need fun nail art to excite me! It's the best thing manis can do! So I did a skittle mani here - sort of crazy, but fun. Lots of different polishes used, but the star is Butter London Goss, imo. Best rose gold ever! So easy to do nail art with bc it's a super pigmented metallic. The black and gold polishes on the ring finger are Cult Nails and OPI Goldeneye, respectively - my fave black and gold polishes. So yeah, just some fun to brighten up my year's end. Happy New Year, all!


----------



## elacaps

pollekeskisses said:


> For the year change tomorrow.
> Orly artificial sweetner with essie beyond cosy.



so cute!!


----------



## frick&frack

misscocktail said:


> Essie Ballet Slippers




Looks pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> For the year change tomorrow.
> 
> Orly artificial sweetner with essie beyond cosy.




The glitter tips add the perfect sparkle for NYE!


----------



## frick&frack

elacaps said:


> Have a little nail art for New Year's to share  I am usually a bit doom and gloom this time of year - I have always hated New Year's since I was a kid. Usually meant the end of Christmas vacation then, lol. Now that I am an adult, it just means getting older and less time to meet all my life's goals. You know, nothing depressing or anything!! Anyhoo, bc I am such a Debbie Downer this time of year, I need fun nail art to excite me! It's the best thing manis can do! So I did a skittle mani here - sort of crazy, but fun. Lots of different polishes used, but the star is Butter London Goss, imo. Best rose gold ever! So easy to do nail art with bc it's a super pigmented metallic. The black and gold polishes on the ring finger are Cult Nails and OPI Goldeneye, respectively - my fave black and gold polishes. So yeah, just some fun to brighten up my year's end. Happy New Year, all!




Very festive for NYE! The fireworks nail & champagne bottle nail look fantastic.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rhayne said:


> Added some Covergirl City Lights on top of the Forever Frosted. Very sparkly for New Year's Eve tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2846592



So cute !!



Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2846596
> 
> My absolute winter color--OPI Tease-y Does It



Wow, I love this !
Need to check it out 



frick&frack said:


> you look great in taupe/brown shades too!  YDKJ is such a classic.



Thank you, frick 



Maurie97 said:


> Love this one, just bought it. I enjoy MAC nail polish and I'm glad they lowered the prices. This is an almost exact dupe to Chanel's Paradoxyl. Looks so stunning on.



I like Mac too ! Red some bad reviews about the quality, but for me it works great !
For me Anti Fashion  is better than Paradoxal, because it's brighter and has more metallic shimmer
An exacact dupe is Max Factor Noisette, imo
Can't get enough of these shades ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2846773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Ballet Slippers





pollekeskisses said:


> For the year change tomorrow.
> Orly artificial sweetner with essie beyond cosy.



Both are so elegant ! Lovely !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rebel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lady like.


----------



## Maurie97

elacaps said:


> Have a little nail art for New Year's to share  I am usually a bit doom and gloom this time of year - I have always hated New Year's since I was a kid. Usually meant the end of Christmas vacation then, lol. Now that I am an adult, it just means getting older and less time to meet all my life's goals. You know, nothing depressing or anything!! Anyhoo, bc I am such a Debbie Downer this time of year, I need fun nail art to excite me! It's the best thing manis can do! So I did a skittle mani here - sort of crazy, but fun. Lots of different polishes used, but the star is Butter London Goss, imo. Best rose gold ever! So easy to do nail art with bc it's a super pigmented metallic. The black and gold polishes on the ring finger are Cult Nails and OPI Goldeneye, respectively - my fave black and gold polishes. So yeah, just some fun to brighten up my year's end. Happy New Year, all!



This looks absolutely amazing. I love it. I totally understand you feelings. It's not like a depression, but more of sadness for good things gone and a hope that the New Year brings you the same. For me at least.


----------



## krissa

Vinylux Tango Passion


----------



## elacaps

Maurie97 said:


> This looks absolutely amazing. I love it. I totally understand you feelings. It's not like a depression, but more of sadness for good things gone and a hope that the New Year brings you the same. For me at least.



Awww thanks Maurie97! It was fun to try. Yeah, that's a far more positive/optimistic way of looking at the year change  So I think I'll follow your lead.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Rebel


^I'm so happy to see a brighter color on you.  love this one!




krissa said:


> Vinylux Tango Passion


^that's a very happy deep pink to be wearing for NYE!


----------



## devik

elacaps said:


> Have a little nail art for New Year's to share  I am usually a bit doom and gloom this time of year - I have always hated New Year's since I was a kid. Usually meant the end of Christmas vacation then, lol. Now that I am an adult, it just means getting older and less time to meet all my life's goals. You know, nothing depressing or anything!! Anyhoo, bc I am such a Debbie Downer this time of year, I need fun nail art to excite me! It's the best thing manis can do! So I did a skittle mani here - sort of crazy, but fun. Lots of different polishes used, but the star is Butter London Goss, imo. Best rose gold ever! So easy to do nail art with bc it's a super pigmented metallic. The black and gold polishes on the ring finger are Cult Nails and OPI Goldeneye, respectively - my fave black and gold polishes. So yeah, just some fun to brighten up my year's end. Happy New Year, all!



THOSE ARE AWESOME! I especially like the index finger.

And I know what you mean about the year-end - it's a good reminder / kick in the pants but I also can get a little down on myself in terms of personal goals. 

Though I feel like that almost all the time so there's not much special about now!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chloe


----------



## JDV

I wore OPI "Push and Shove" for the New Year.  I feel like a robot!  :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chloe



lovely neutral for you!


----------



## nfrancis12

Essie Jamaica me crazy & Dior Diorific Vernis top coat in gold leaf. 

*excuse them, they are over due for a fill :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

nfrancis12 said:


> Essie Jamaica me crazy & Dior Diorific Vernis top coat in gold leaf.
> 
> *excuse them, they are over due for a fill :shame:



pretty color for the new year, & the gold flakes are a festive touch!


----------



## pinky70

nfrancis12 said:


> Essie Jamaica me crazy & Dior Diorific Vernis top coat in gold leaf.
> 
> *excuse them, they are over due for a fill :shame:


Ver pretty


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ScottyGal

I love this colour - it has pink/pewter tones in the sunlight


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Nice chocolate color!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> I love this colour - it has pink/pewter tones in the sunlight




The shimmer is beautiful!


----------



## roundandround

Happy New Year Ladies!!! I hope we'll have a great year ahead of us all and have fun on here  It's been weeks since I was posting my manis but I'm still enjoying lurking on here if I have time. 




_Lee said:


> I love this colour - it has pink/pewter tones in the sunlight


 

Very pretty esp. with the pink/pewter colors you described.




Gorgeous chocolate brown on you! The MAC Rebel mani is gorgeous, love this kind of shade  too. Pollie, bc of you I was almost tempted to get some Kure Bazaar nps but I'm really thinking hard not to lol BUT the colors are calling me ugh.....


The Kure Chloe is such a  pretty nude color. Love looking it on you.







nfrancis12 said:


> Essie Jamaica me crazy & Dior Diorific Vernis top coat in gold leaf.
> 
> *excuse them, they are over due for a fill :shame:


 

Gorgeous mani!



krissa said:


> Vinylux Tango Passion


 

Looks great on you! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2846596
> 
> My absolute winter color--OPI Tease-y Does It


 

This color is awesome....bad it's hard to find now. Looks fab on you!



pmburk said:


> I did. It was chipped so badly (literally half my polish gone on 2 nails & smaller chips on 3-4 others) last night by 9 PM I had to take it completely off & redo. This time I used Butter London Hardwear top coat. Aaaannd I had a chip this morning before I even left my house at 8 AM.  So I'm thinking it is the Dior formula. I am very careful when I polish, I prep my nails well and I don't do thick coats or anything, so I don't think that's an issue. I wasn't doing any dishes or housework or anything yesterday, either. I have this problem with Chanel polishes - I just can't wear them because they chip & peel like nobody's business on me within 12 hours of polishing. Really frustrating! I'm going to keep trying other base coats & see if I can get a combination that works. I don't have this issue with OPI, China Glaze, or Guerlain polishes!
> 
> Here's my repaint shot from last night:


 

Lovely color on you! I never have problems with nps except for some of my Chanels. I use Rimmel London bc/tc and now I use Anny tc but still use Rimmel sometimes. My manis can go on for 4-5 days. I hope you can find a good bc/tc that will give you the best result.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Lee said:


> I love this colour - it has pink/pewter tones in the sunlight



Beautiful !



frick&frack said:


> Nice chocolate color!



Thanks !



roundandround said:


> Gorgeous chocolate brown on you! The MAC Rebel mani is gorgeous, love this kind of shade  too.* Pollie, bc of you I was almost tempted to get some Kure Bazaar nps but I'm really thinking hard not to* lol BUT the colors are calling me ugh.....
> The Kure Chloe is such a  pretty nude color. Love looking it on you.


Thank you, round !
You won't regret getting some Kure polishes 

Happy new year to you too


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Scarlatto


----------



## roundandround

Pretty color Pollie.  What brand is that?


----------



## roundandround

My mani on the 2nd day of Christmas, no mani on the 1st....so busy (


Chanel Peridot due to the black/gold dress color combo. The duochrome effect mellows the gold on my attire 









New Year's mani


KOH Midnight  Blue and still wearing up to now 







Hmmm, quiet unusual colors for the Holidays but I'm happy with my choices. It's difficult to pick a color sometimes lol


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Quartz. It has the most beautiful shimmer in the sunlight.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Scarlatto




That's a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My mani on the 2nd day of Christmas, no mani on the 1st....so busy (
> 
> Chanel Peridot due to the black/gold dress color combo. The duochrome effect mellows the gold on my attire
> 
> New Year's mani
> 
> KOH Midnight  Blue and still wearing up to now
> 
> Hmmm, quiet unusual colors for the Holidays but I'm happy with my choices. It's difficult to pick a color sometimes lol




I think it's a great idea to wear a different shade of green fit Christmas. I bet peridot was beautiful with your gold outfit. I love the blue for NYE. I'm wearing blue too.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Chanel Quartz. It has the most beautiful shimmer in the sunlight.




It's such a pretty & complex metallic. It's perfect for the new year.


----------



## kenseysimone

It's been a while! I've been growing out my nails since I took my no chip off after my wedding. I'm finally happy with them!

I pink I can | Sally Hansen


----------



## Librarychickie

First mani of the year. Zoya Anaka


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> First mani of the year. Zoya Anaka
> 
> View attachment 2851533




That's a very pretty color. Your nails always look good


----------



## CountryGlamour

Garden Teal Party - Gelish


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2851280
> 
> 
> It's been a while! I've been growing out my nails since I took my no chip off after my wedding. I'm finally happy with them!
> 
> I pink I can | Sally Hansen



Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Pretty color Pollie.  What brand is that?



Armani 



roundandround said:


> My mani on the 2nd day of Christmas, no mani on the 1st....so busy (
> 
> 
> Chanel Peridot due to the black/gold dress color combo. The duochrome effect mellows the gold on my attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's mani
> 
> 
> KOH Midnight  Blue and still wearing up to now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, quiet unusual colors for the Holidays but I'm happy with my choices. It's difficult to pick a color sometimes lol



Beautiful manis !



deltalady said:


> Chanel Quartz. It has the most beautiful shimmer in the sunlight.



I love Quartz !



frick&frack said:


> That's a beautiful shade of red!



Thanks, frick
Armani makes great colors


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Catrice 46


----------



## devik

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2851280
> 
> 
> It's been a while! I've been growing out my nails since I took my no chip off after my wedding. I'm finally happy with them!
> 
> I pink I can | Sally Hansen



That is one amazing pink mani! Gorgeously done.


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Catrice 46



Oh wow I like that color. Doubt it'll be easy to get it in the US though - do you know?


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> First mani of the year. Zoya Anaka
> 
> View attachment 2851533



Anaka is the only pink polish I own, so to me it is really special. It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## frick&frack

kenseysimone said:


> It's been a while! I've been growing out my nails since I took my no chip off after my wedding. I'm finally happy with them!
> 
> I pink I can | Sally Hansen




Pretty in pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> First mani of the year. Zoya Anaka



Gorgeous! Have it & love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Catrice 46




Lovely duochrome color shift!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Rouge DaDa


----------



## Maurie97

Pollie-Jean said:


> Catrice 46



Love this. I actually enjoy all of your manicure pictures. I notice you are staying away from your cuticles as I am with the nail polish. My cuticles are the healthiest they have ever been and I am trying to keep them that way and keeping polish away from skin.


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> That's a very pretty color. Your nails always look good


Thank you!


----------



## Minionlove

Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"


----------



## frick&frack

Minionlove said:


> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"




Beautiful bright purple!


----------



## Minionlove

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful bright purple!




Thank you darling


----------



## sb1212

Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"




Very pretty color on you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Oh wow I like that color. Doubt it'll be easy to get it in the US though - do you know?


I've no clue. Here it's very cheap 



frick&frack said:


> Lovely duochrome color shift!


Thanks



Maurie97 said:


> Love this. I actually enjoy all of your manicure pictures. I notice you are staying away from your cuticles as I am with the nail polish. My cuticles are the healthiest they have ever been and I am trying to keep them that way and keeping polish away from skin.



Thank you, Maurie
My hands are very dry in winter. i need to use tons of handcreme :weird:



Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"



Beautiful purple !


----------



## Rhayne

My boyfriend chose this weeks polish. He said it was winter appropriate. 

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Barracuda


----------



## Minionlove

sb1212 said:


> Very pretty color on you


 Thank you dear


----------



## Minionlove

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful purple !


 
Thanks love


----------



## devik

LVX Sappir


----------



## devik

Rhayne said:


> My boyfriend chose this weeks polish. He said it was winter appropriate.
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Barracuda



Winter appropriate definitely!


----------



## Nona.V

OPI "Samoan Sand" with a matte top coat


----------



## Cayca

Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"



You have beautiful nails.



Rhayne said:


> My boyfriend chose this weeks polish. He said it was winter appropriate.
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Barracuda
> 
> View attachment 2852957



Good choice 



devik said:


> LVX Sappir


Oh, I love dark polishes.

I've been wearing Essie Dive Bar & Licorice mani since Sunday and I hate having to remove it.


----------



## Minionlove

Cayca said:


> You have beautiful nails.


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> My boyfriend chose this weeks polish. He said it was winter appropriate.
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Barracuda




Have & love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> LVX Sappir




Beautiful blue! I love wearing dark blue in January.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Essie Dive Bar & Licorice mani since Sunday and I hate having to remove it.




I can understand why...fabulous mani!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"


This looks really pretty on you.


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> I can understand why...fabulous mani!



Thank you very much


----------



## pmburk

China Glaze Bogie


----------



## Minionlove

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This looks really pretty on you.


 Thank you Whitley!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> China Glaze Bogie




Love it! One of my favorite ChGs. Totally unique color.


----------



## devik

F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer 
Mistletoe Kiss (H) holo version


----------



## pmburk

frick&frack said:


> Love it! One of my favorite ChGs. Totally unique color.


 
Thanks! I do love it, perfect texture & a really unique color. Wears nicely, too!


----------



## CountryGlamour

West End Wonderland - ButterLondon


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer
> Mistletoe Kiss (H) holo version




Fabulous sparkle!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"


Beautiful color...stunning ring!


----------



## mariechin1234

Love the colors. It made me jealous to try them all


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pmburk said:


> China Glaze Bogie





devik said:


> F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer
> Mistletoe Kiss (H) holo version



Beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Parlez Vous Opi ?  I'm so in love with it !!


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Parlez Vous Opi ?  I'm so in love with it !!



Rightfully so. It is beautiful.

I have just painted my nails in Zoya India. Such a gorgeous polish.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Rightfully so. It is beautiful.
> 
> I have just painted my nails in Zoya India. Such a gorgeous polish.



Thank you 
Your's is beautiful as well !


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Lovely duochrome color shift!


What do you think, Frick?
I think it's OPI Pompeii Purple.....................


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Parlez Vous Opi ?  I'm so in love with it !!




It's a lovely purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I have just painted my nails in Zoya India. Such a gorgeous polish.



It sure is a gorgeous rich color!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> What do you think, Frick?
> I think it's OPI Pompeii Purple.....................




Love LOVE this OPI! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Parlez Vous Opi ?  I'm so in love with it !!



Gosh that's pretty...


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> Rightfully so. It is beautiful.
> 
> I have just painted my nails in Zoya India. Such a gorgeous polish.



I like that you like dark colors!  

They are all so beautiful on you. Makes me want to do more, myself.


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful manis !




Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> I think it's a great idea to wear a different shade of green fit Christmas. I bet peridot was beautiful with your gold outfit. I love the blue for NYE. I'm wearing blue too.




Thanks! The KOH blue looks gorgeous IRL, bad phone photo lol



Pollie-Jean said:


> Catrice 46




Very pretty Pollie! I like it very much. Seems a little bit similar to Chanel's Sweet Star?



Minionlove said:


> View attachment 2852597
> 
> Harmony Gelish "You Glare, I Glow"




Love that shade!



Rhayne said:


> My boyfriend chose this weeks polish. He said it was winter appropriate.
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Barracuda
> 
> View attachment 2852957




Great mani on you!I remembered someone on here posted this shade a long time ago and I'm always excited everytime I see this color. And now you're wearing it. Made me smile. 



pmburk said:


> China Glaze Bogie




Looks fab on you!


----------



## roundandround

skyqueen said:


> What do you think, Frick?
> I think it's OPI Pompeii Purple.....................




Pretty color on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Parlez Vous Opi ?  I'm so in love with it !!




Love looking this on you. Sweet and very delicate mani.


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Song


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Song



STUNNING blue!  I'm planning on wearing it this month too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Gosh that's pretty...



Thank you !



devik said:


> I like that you like dark colors!
> 
> They are all so beautiful on you. Makes me want to do more, myself.


Thank you
Looking forward toy our pics ! 



roundandround said:


> Love looking this on you. Sweet and very delicate mani.



Thank you, round
It is my favorite dusty purple. I'm so glad I could get it !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Very pretty Pollie! I like it very much. Seems a little bit similar to Chanel's Sweet Star?


Thanks
It's more burgundy and turquoise than Sweet Star.


----------



## skyqueen

roundandround said:


> Pretty color on you!


Thanks Round...I'm new to this thread. I've worn sheer pink for 15 years, boring but practical for work. I'm busting out and I blame Frick. LOL!


----------



## yourstrulyk

I've been wearing Teak Rose from Revlon for the last week & will be switching over to Midnight Cami from Essie soon because my nails are looking not so nice now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Rouge DaDa & I must say the color is gorgeous & it is wearing very well


----------



## Minionlove

roundandround said:


> Love that shade!


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## devik

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Round...I'm new to this thread. I've worn sheer pink for 15 years, boring but practical for work. I'm busting out and I blame Frick. LOL!


Happened to me, too! Frick & Pollie-Jean are both big-time enablers!!!


----------



## skyqueen

devik said:


> Happened to me, too! Frick & Pollie-Jean are both big-time enablers!!!




Yea...Frick is a big time jewelry enabler, too!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Thanks Round...I'm new to this thread. I've worn sheer pink for 15 years, boring but practical for work. I'm busting out and I blame Frick. LOL!




YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Happened to me, too! Frick & Pollie-Jean are both big-time enablers!!!




Hehe...but you love it, don't you?


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Yea...Frick is a big time jewelry enabler, too!




:ninja:


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Molly Coddled


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Song
> View attachment 2855642




Pretty blue!



skyqueen said:


> Thanks Round...I'm new to this thread. I've worn sheer pink for 15 years, boring but practical for work. I'm busting out and I blame Frick. LOL!




You're so welcome on here I know frick is also one to blame for my np addiction :giggles: 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Molly Coddled




Pollie this is  I'm speechless.


----------



## roundandround

An old picture bc I can't make a good shot due to the very bad weather today lol


Chanel Taboo  since yesterday


----------



## ScottyGal

Iced Latte


----------



## misscocktail

Ysl- bleu majorelle &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Molly Coddled




FABULOUS pastel!!!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> You're so welcome on here I know frick is also one to blame for my np addiction :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> An old picture bc I can't make a good shot due to the very bad weather today lol
> 
> 
> Chanel Taboo  since yesterday




Vampy heaven


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Iced Latte




Pretty neutral for you!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Pretty neutral for you!



I bought it specifically as it goes great with my new watch, which is rose gold


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got for less than 2 at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A beautiful deep shimmer blue!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> I bought it specifically as it goes great with my new watch, which is rose gold


^




Sophie-Rose said:


> Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got for less than 2 at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A beautiful deep shimmer blue!


^gorgeous deep blue!


----------



## CountryGlamour

China Glaze - December to Remember


----------



## candiebear

Sophie-Rose said:


> Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got for less than 2 at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A beautiful deep shimmer blue!
> View attachment 2857734



lovely!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Pollie this is  I'm speechless.



Thank you, round ! 



roundandround said:


> An old picture bc I can't make a good shot due to the very bad weather today lol
> 
> 
> Chanel Taboo  since yesterday



That's beautiful 
I'm eying Taboo for months



frick&frack said:


> FABULOUS pastel!!!



Thank you, frick !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got *for less than &#8364;2* at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A beautiful deep shimmer blue!



Love those kind of bargains ! It looks great on you !


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> I like that you like dark colors!
> 
> They are all so beautiful on you. Makes me want to do more, myself.



Thank you I love dark colours. I think they are easier to pull off than bright or light shades, so just go and paint your nails some pretty dark shade. And show us 



roundandround said:


> An old picture bc I can't make a good shot due to the very bad weather today lol
> 
> 
> Chanel Taboo  since yesterday




I'm not a big fan of Chanel, but Taboo is a polish after my own heart 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got for less  than 2 at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A  beautiful deep shimmer blue!
> View attachment 2857734



It looks great. You can't go wrong with such lovely shimmer.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## devik

Sophie-Rose said:


> Non-brand cheapo nailpolish I got for less than 2 at the supermarket, but I love it!! Great dupe for Blue Satin! A beautiful deep shimmer blue!



I've been enjoying blues lately, too! Looks lovely on you.


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Molly Coddled



That pink! That perfect mani! Aaargh so beautiful!!! (Again!!!)


----------



## frick&frack

CountryGlamour said:


> China Glaze - December to Remember



I'm wearing it too!


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Flamme Rose


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Flamme Rose



That looks really nice on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Galactic Grey


----------



## Cayca

Aw, Galacctic Grey is gorgeous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio French Pressed


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Flamme Rose




Nice nude for you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Galactic Grey




Wow...what a fantastic charcoal gray!


----------



## pmburk

No picture, but an oldie but goodie for me - OPI French Cognac.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Chanel: Blue Satin


----------



## abl13




----------



## pinky70

Zoya faith


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> That pink! That perfect mani! Aaargh so beautiful!!! (Again!!!)



 Thank you !



Cayca said:


> Aw, Galacctic Grey is gorgeous.





frick&frack said:


> Wow...what a fantastic charcoal gray!



Thank you both !


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## frick&frack

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2860274




Looks great on you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie mint candy apple.


----------



## Hannah.C

OPI william tell me about opi


----------



## Cayca

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2860274



This is gorgeous.


----------



## JDV

Dance Legend Black Knight

I almost didn't wear this today, in fact I've had the bottle for a while now and kept passing it over for something else.  I can't believe how many compliments I got today!  It was so hard to photograph, there's too many different flashes of color in this one.


----------



## meakelley

Le Chat "Mi Amour" - It's the perfect "pink nude"  

http://www.universalnailsupplies.co...acquer-gel-nail-polish-mi-amour-pms110-0-5-oz


----------



## frick&frack

JDV said:


> Dance Legend Black Knight
> 
> I almost didn't wear this today, in fact I've had the bottle for a while now and kept passing it over for something else.  I can't believe how many compliments I got today!  It was so hard to photograph, there's too many different flashes of color in this one.




It's an awesome multi chrome!


----------



## frick&frack

meakelley said:


> Le Chat "Mi Amour" - It's the perfect "pink nude"




Lovely!


----------



## Cayca

JDV said:


> Dance Legend Black Knight
> 
> I almost didn't wear this today, in fact I've had the bottle for a while now and kept passing it over for something else.  I can't believe how many compliments I got today!  It was so hard to photograph, there's too many different flashes of color in this one.



Amazing polish and so beautiful.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## nfrancis12

This is Geranium by Essie! I was on the fence about it but decided I love it! it makes me feel sassy lol 

* its much more vibrant in person. Its like a red orange this picture makes it a little dull.


----------



## frick&frack

nfrancis12 said:


> This is Geranium by Essie! I was on the fence about it but decided I love it! it makes me feel sassy lol
> 
> * its much more vibrant in person. Its like a red orange this picture makes it a little dull.



Yay! It's so much fun to wear colors that make you happy, isn't it?


----------



## nfrancis12

frick&frack said:


> Yay! It's so much fun to wear colors that make you happy, isn't it?



Yes! it defiantly does but I am a compulsive nail polish changer :shame: i actually much rather go and get them filled then paint them myself. I know I'm nutty but if the color doesn't feel right then its gotta go lol


----------



## JDV

nfrancis12 said:


> This is Geranium by Essie! I was on the fence about it but decided I love it! it makes me feel sassy lol
> 
> * its much more vibrant in person. Its like a red orange this picture makes it a little dull.



I love Essie Geranium, good choice!


----------



## pinky70

Essie in castaway rose petal pink shade ,love it.


----------



## mashedpotato

i'm using OPI's Loyalty Islands Lilac which has been stained with my colour shampoo.. so it comes out a lovely pinkish purple!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Galaxy Glue


----------



## devik

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2860274



Such a nice dusky teal-y green.



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Galaxy Glue
> View attachment 2862331
> View attachment 2862332



And another beautiful teal! Lovely choices ladies.


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Pink Ribbon


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Galaxy Glue




Fantastic color that looks cool with the metallic finish!


----------



## devik

JDV said:


> Dance Legend Black Knight
> 
> I almost didn't wear this today, in fact I've had the bottle for a while now and kept passing it over for something else.  I can't believe how many compliments I got today!  It was so hard to photograph, there's too many different flashes of color in this one.



So glad you posted this - inspired me to try a new duochrome too! ITA, so hard to capture these... this one is mostly green-bronze but it flashes purple in bright light. Could not get a shot of that effect to turn out either.

F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer Poinsettia


----------



## ivy1026

Chanel sweet star


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> So glad you posted this - inspired me to try a new duochrome too! ITA, so hard to capture these... this one is mostly green-bronze but it flashes purple in bright light. Could not get a shot of that effect to turn out either.
> 
> F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer Poinsettia




Another fantastic multi chrome!


----------



## pinky70

ivy1026 said:


> Chanel sweet star
> 
> View attachment 2863159


Beautiful shade on you.


----------



## frick&frack

ivy1026 said:


> Chanel sweet star




Love that silver!


----------



## pinky70

Covergirl smokey taupe....love it .


----------



## Rhayne

I've neglected painting my nails for a few weeks because we are moving and the packing has been killer in my hands/nails. But with most of it done now I felt the need for at least something on them. I'm also babying my ring finger nail on my right hand because of a crack that made me cut it completely down. 

Essie grow stronger


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I've neglected painting my nails for a few weeks because we are moving and the packing has been killer in my hands/nails. But with most of it done now I felt the need for at least something on them. I'm also babying my ring finger nail on my right hand because of a crack that made me cut it completely down.
> 
> Essie grow stronger




Congratulations on your move! Enjoy your new home.


----------



## floridasun8

Just some fun nails for the day. Ciate Velvet manicure. Fuzzy nails &#128516;


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Vampy heaven




Thank you f&f, it's  really pretty.



Pollie-Jean said:


> That's beautiful
> I'm eying Taboo for months




Thanks Pollie, you should get Taboo, you'll love it.



Cayca said:


> I'm not a big fan of Chanel, but Taboo is a polish after my own heart




Thanks, I never know anybody who doesn't love this polish lol.... 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Galactic Grey




That's a great grey color on you. I like Galactic Grey and was thinking to get one when I bought some bottles of the collection but it was out OOS. It looks so pretty when hit by the light/Sunshine. I might get one when I'll see this np again. 



abl13 said:


> View attachment 2860274




Very pretty on you!



JDV said:


> Dance Legend Black Knight
> 
> I almost didn't wear this today, in fact I've had the bottle for a while now and kept passing it over for something else.  I can't believe how many compliments I got today!  It was so hard to photograph, there's too many different flashes of color in this one.




Weeee that looks gorgeous! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## roundandround

ivy1026 said:


> Chanel sweet star
> 
> View attachment 2863159




Looks fab on you! 



devik said:


> So glad you posted this - inspired me to try a new duochrome too! ITA, so hard to capture these... this one is mostly green-bronze but it flashes purple in bright light. Could not get a shot of that effect to turn out either.
> 
> F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer Poinsettia




This is really a beautiful mani. Look at the duochrome, you captured the color shift very well. 



nfrancis12 said:


> This is Geranium by Essie! I was on the fence about it but decided I love it! it makes me feel sassy lol
> 
> * its much more vibrant in person. Its like a red orange this picture makes it a little dull.




WOW, this looks a as wesome on you! Since I love red manis and of course love Geraniums as well. 



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Galaxy Glue
> View attachment 2862331
> View attachment 2862332




Fab mani on you!


----------



## frick&frack

floridasun8 said:


> Just some fun nails for the day. Ciate Velvet manicure. Fuzzy nails &#128516;




Very fun!


----------



## roundandround

I wanted a happy color that would cheer me up bc of the crappy weather we have here for almost 2 weeks now. 


Dior Diablotine


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I wanted a happy color that would cheer me up bc of the crappy weather we have here for almost 2 weeks now.
> 
> Dior Diablotine




It's such a happy red. I love red on you! I know Mr Round is happy too


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio 2am in Hollywood... a very dark dark licorice color & a fantastic polish


----------



## ivy1026

frick&frack said:


> Love that silver!




Thx &#128521;


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon gel polish-High Stakes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thanks Pollie, you should get Taboo, you'll love it.



I did :greengrin:
It's great !



roundandround said:


> I wanted a happy color that would cheer me up bc of the crappy weather we have here for almost 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> Dior Diablotine



That is really lovely on you !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Midnight Storm


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Midnight Storm




Gorgeous color!


----------



## mashedpotato

Harmony Gelish UV Soak Off Gel Polish shade #Grand Jewels with #Mint Icing


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Terrible quality photo!
l'oreal - exquisite scarlet


----------



## pinky70

YSl in rose baby doll


----------



## hellohum

Essie Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## ivy1026

Chanel cinema


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Terrible quality photo!
> l'oreal - exquisite scarlet




Great classic red!


----------



## frick&frack

ivy1026 said:


> Chanel cinema




Another great red!


----------



## mashedpotato

KLEANCOLOR Nail Lacquer In Shade #Chunky Holo Black 236


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Terrible quality photo!
> l'oreal - exquisite scarlet
> View attachment 2866064





ivy1026 said:


> Chanel cinema
> 
> View attachment 2866349



Beautiful reds !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Plum Cake


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Plum Cake




Pretty color on you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> I wanted a happy color that would cheer me up bc of the crappy weather we have here for almost 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> Dior Diablotine




U rock this color!! I own it as well and it looks way too orange on my skin.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

After non stop rain for 36 hours; it was extremely cold & damp here. Hence a much needed pop of pink. Am really loving Mavala colors; very saturated.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 463 La Petite Robe Noire. Will try to take a photo later!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> After non stop rain for 36 hours; it was extremely cold & damp here. Hence a much needed pop of pink. Am really loving Mavala colors; very saturated.




Lovely & cheerful pink!


----------



## pinky70

Pollie-Jean said:


> Plum Cake


Love this nude on you


----------



## pinky70

Chinese Warrior said:


> After non stop rain for 36 hours; it was extremely cold & damp here. Hence a much needed pop of pink. Am really loving Mavala colors; very saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866940


Very nice neon color


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Bubblegum Punk


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Bubblegum Punk




Love the sparkles!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Bubblegum Punk
> View attachment 2867239




Pretty I like it


----------



## candiebear

OPI Lucerne-ly marvelous Day 4 and no chips just tip wear


----------



## mashedpotato

Harmony Gelish Uv Soak Off Gel Polish Bronzed With Night Shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

candiebear said:


> OPI Lucerne-ly marvelous Day 4 and no chips just tip wear




Perfect winter mani, & yay for the long wear!


----------



## deltalady

YSL #32 Rouge Expressioniste


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Expressioniste in the sunlight


----------



## devik

Chinese Warrior said:


> After non stop rain for 36 hours; it was extremely cold & damp here. Hence a much needed pop of pink. Am really loving Mavala colors; very saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866940



I like this pink - it totally reminds me of summer!



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Bubblegum Punk
> View attachment 2867239



Sparkles! Yet subtle! Great look.


----------



## devik

candiebear said:


> View attachment 2867378
> 
> 
> OPI Lucerne-ly marvelous Day 4 and no chips just tip wear



This one looks really multidimensional! 



deltalady said:


> YSL Rouge Expressioniste in the sunlight



Amazing how different the colors are in light and shade. Very pretty!


----------



## devik

LVX Creamfields


----------



## myownbeautiful

IBD Swag Bag with one coat IBD polar sky. I love that sparkles!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> YSL #32 Rouge Expressioniste





deltalady said:


> YSL Rouge Expressioniste in the sunlight


^that's a gorgeous deep red!




devik said:


> LVX Creamfields


^the cream looks pretty on you!




myownbeautiful said:


> IBD Swag Bag with one coat IBD polar sky. I love that sparkles!


^I love the sparkle too...looks like the ocean!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wicked Game


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wicked Game




I adore this color! It matches your abalone shell perfectly too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I adore this color! It matches your abalone shell perfectly too.



I feel like a mermaid


----------



## pinky70

Oxblood from RGB


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-chinchilly.


----------



## JDV

RBL Black Russian


----------



## purseprincess32

NYC -Jacaranda Flower & top coat Nicole OPI sparkles Shaved Nice.


----------



## devik

myownbeautiful said:


> IBD Swag Bag with one coat IBD polar sky. I love that sparkles!



That's a really great blue!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Wicked Game



Agreed re: the abalone shell - beautiful!!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Zoya - Jem


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's great !
> 
> 
> That is really lovely on you !


 

Thanks Pollie!




frick&frack said:


> It's such a happy red. I love red on you! I know Mr Round is happy too


 

Thank you f&f! I really love this np that I got a BU immediately when it was released 



Chinese Warrior said:


> U rock this color!! I own it as well and it looks way too orange on my skin.


 

Thank you! Sorry to hear that, try it another time maybe you'll like it.


-------------------------------



Pollie-Jean said:


> Midnight Storm


 

Pretty purple on you Pollie. The DL Wicked Game is so pretty!!! Love seeing that on you I like how you took the pic with the abalone shell, love shells!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Terrible quality photo!
> l'oreal - exquisite scarlet
> View attachment 2866064


 

But it looks great on you tho lol





Chinese Warrior said:


> After non stop rain for 36 hours; it was extremely cold & damp here. Hence a much needed pop of pink. Am really loving Mavala colors; very saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866940


 

Pretty pink on you! I was thinking to paint my nail in pink bc it was raining for almost 2 weeks around here. But  I'm thinking I'm not yet ready for a true pinky mani lol


----------



## roundandround

deltalady said:


> YSL Rouge Expressioniste in the sunlight




Great red!



myownbeautiful said:


> IBD Swag Bag with one coat IBD polar sky. I love that sparkles!




Looks fab on you!


-----------------


China Glaze Stella  Really love the color on this one.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Stella  Really love the color on this one.




Outstanding color! Looks gorgeous on you. ChG has made some wonderful burgundy shades.


----------



## VuittonsLover

The nicest green ever.  Olive Green from Avon.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Agreed re: the abalone shell - beautiful!!



Thank you !



roundandround said:


> Pretty purple on you Pollie. The DL Wicked Game is so pretty!!! Love seeing that on you I like how you took the pic with the abalone shell, love shells!



Thank you !



roundandround said:


> China Glaze Stella  Really love the color on this one.



Wow, that's really pretty !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

English Rose


----------



## mashedpotato

OPI Brazil Nail Polish Collection #Live Love Carnaval


----------



## devik

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Stella  Really love the color on this one.


That's such a nice purpley-red! You made me go look for a CG that I got as a GWP to see if it's the same burgundy, but nope, it's a different color (Ruby Pumps).





Pollie-Jean said:


> English Rose






I went to look for Art Deco based on some previous pictures you'd posted but had no luck finding it easily here in the U.S. This one is especially pretty!!!



My nails right now are quite an assortment - at a DL display yesterday I put a different glitter topper on each one! The ladies there must've thought I was nuts but I actually kinda like the look.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> English Rose




That's a beautiful soft lilac purple!


----------



## s3raph1nas

OPI Alpine Snow - white is my all time favorite nail polish color!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> OPI Alpine Snow - white is my all time favorite nail polish color!




Looks like snow!


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Hope


----------



## kenseysimone

Dior | Gris Montaigne


----------



## sb1212

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2870572
> 
> 
> Dior | Gris Montaigne




Very cute


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> I went to look for Art Deco based on some previous pictures you'd posted but had no luck finding it easily here in the U.S. This one is especially pretty!!!



Thank you ! Art Deco has good quality imo. What a pity, that you can't get it



frick&frack said:


> That's a beautiful soft lilac purple!



Thank you !


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Outstanding color! Looks gorgeous on you. ChG has made some wonderful burgundy shades.




Thanks f&f! The color is more oozing purple to me lol Bad it chipped after 2 days of wear bc I didn't apply a TC. I thought it looks so glossy w/o TC which I normally do with my manis. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow, that's really pretty !!




Thank you!







devik said:


> That's such a nice purpley-red! You made me go look for a CG that I got as a GWP to see if it's the same burgundy, but nope, it's a different color (Ruby Pumps).
> 
> My nails right now are quite an assortment - at a DL display yesterday I put a different glitter topper on each one! The ladies there must've thought I was nuts but I actually kinda like the look.




Thank you! Well, I have Ruby Pumps and this color is the Queen, Stella is the first runner up lol 


I do that too when I'm swatching nps in the store. I come home with different colors on my nails  Glad to know I'm not alone on this.....np addict you know.


-------------------------



Pollie-Jean said:


> English Rose




Very pretty lavender pink mani.



s3raph1nas said:


> OPI Alpine Snow - white is my all time favorite nail polish color!




Love white manis in general, so elegant. Love seeing this on you!



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2870572
> 
> 
> Dior | Gris Montaigne




Such a classy mani, love those cute roses.


----------



## devik

s3raph1nas said:


> OPI Alpine Snow - white is my all time favorite nail polish color!



The B&W shot is so modern!



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2870572
> 
> 
> Dior | Gris Montaigne



Your nail art is so cute!!! 



Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Hope
> View attachment 2870458
> View attachment 2870459



Wow, you and roundandround are almost twinsies! This is such a great color.


----------



## purseprincess32

Changed nail color-Rimmel Carmel Candy


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Hope


^FABULOUS color!!!  I love this shade of purple for the winter. 




kenseysimone said:


> Dior | Gris Montaigne


^the little flowers are so pretty!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## pinky70

YSL in rose romantique


----------



## amadea88

Opi sweetheart


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A-List


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Hope
> View attachment 2870458
> View attachment 2870459



Gorgeous.


----------



## krissa

Deborah Lippmann Harem Silks from Bombay. Sorry for lack of cleanup.


----------



## pmburk

YSL Beige Leger


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Harem Silks from Bombay. Sorry for lack of cleanup.




That's one fabulous color! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## tgirl25

With Flash





Without Flash





Christian Louboutin Ni Toi Ni Moi I got from the BF for Christmas


----------



## Librarychickie

A-England Fotheringhay Castle


----------



## frick&frack

tgirl25 said:


> Christian Louboutin Ni Toi Ni Moi I got from the BF for Christmas




Beautiful color & cool bottle!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> A-England Fotheringhay Castle




That's a great green!


----------



## dlina03

Librarychickie said:


> A-England Fotheringhay Castle
> 
> View attachment 2876196
> 
> View attachment 2876197




Now that's a cool green!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876470



I have been wanting to see this shade on someone.. looks great  &#128077;


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-jamaica me crazy.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

_Lee said:


> I have been wanting to see this shade on someone.. looks great  &#128077;




I know what you mean! I was only able to see some very professional pictures by established bloggers, I needed to see the color on regular hands..ha! I love this color on my fingers but I absolutely adore it on my toes. Are you looking for it??


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!




Congratulations on finding this beauty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Congratulations on finding this beauty!




Thank u dear! I literally jumped when I saw it on the counter. Simple pleasures in life!)


----------



## Cayca

tgirl25 said:


> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Ni Toi Ni Moi I got from the BF for Christmas



Awesome colour and that bottle is stunning.



Librarychickie said:


> A-England Fotheringhay Castle
> 
> View attachment 2876196
> 
> View attachment 2876197



Oh, this is beautiful.

I've just painted my nails with Depend 387.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio..red eye to shanghai


----------



## Pjsproul

French using essie sugar daddy and max factor white with a top coat of revlon


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails with Depend 387



pretty color & cute little bottle!


----------



## dlina03

Polish me silly "freckles"


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Pink Ribbon


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u dear! I literally jumped when I saw it on the counter. Simple pleasures in life!)




Where did you find it???!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Librarychickie said:


> A-England Fotheringhay Castle
> 
> View attachment 2876196
> 
> View attachment 2876197




Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio.. a kiss in Paris


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Spring


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Spring


 


 Saw this the other day... nice shade


----------



## kenseysimone

Opi | bubble bath


----------



## melmelx83

i wear alot of Julep nail polish. currently i have on Tamara from julep. its really pretty.


----------



## pmburk

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Dig Fig - first time trying this formula


----------



## frick&frack

kenseysimone said:


> Opi | bubble bath




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## skyqueen

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2879270
> 
> Opi | bubble bath







frick&frack said:


> Pretty soft pink!




Right up my alley...plus my nail polish queen gave it the OK!
Must try it!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2879270
> 
> Opi | bubble bath



How lovely.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## roundandround

tgirl25 said:


> With Flash
> 
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Ni Toi Ni Moi I got from the BF for Christmas


 

Very pretty color on you! Calling spring and summer already. How sweet of the BF!



Librarychickie said:


> A-England Fotheringhay Castle
> 
> View attachment 2876196
> 
> View attachment 2876197


 

Love this shade on you!





Chinese Warrior said:


> My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876470


 

Coca Cola Red is a fab color on you!



Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails with Depend 387.


 

Beautiful color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


>






Great shade of purple on you and also like the Essie red, perfect!


----------



## theITbag

Essie set in stone saved my ugly taupe color nail polish.   I painted the glitter in myself.  I was going for the ombré glitter look.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Right up my alley...plus my nail polish queen gave it the OK!
> Must try it!




Hehe! It's a lovely neutral. It's sheer enough that with one or two coats it looks like an elegant natural french mani.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>



This deep purple looks so sophisticated on you. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie set in stone saved my ugly taupe color nail polish.   I painted the glitter in myself.  I was going for the ombré glitter look.




Great idea to add the glitter accent!


----------



## pinky70

Essie plumberry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Great shade of purple on you and also like the Essie red, perfect!



Thank you, round !



theITbag said:


> Essie set in stone saved my ugly taupe color nail polish.   I painted the glitter in myself.  I was going for the ombré glitter look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881108



Perfect match 



frick&frack said:


> This deep purple looks so* sophisticated* on you. Love it!



Oha ! Thank you, frick


----------



## Chinese Warrior

After a bright & fab week of Coca Cola Red, I opted for a low profile grey. Mavala Moon Grey. I think I may get a back up of this color.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> After a bright & fab week of Coca Cola Red, I opted for a low profile grey. Mavala Moon Grey. I think I may get a back up of this color.




This is a great neutral for you!


----------



## pinky70

Make mine mango..revlon


----------



## pmburk

Sally Hansen Dig Fig miracle gel. So far I am in awe that it is now Tuesday (I polished on Sunday) and I have not a single chip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lady like.


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails with Depend 387.



Ooohhh I recently got a teal-y color that I haven't tried yet - maybe it's time! I like how yours looks so much.



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2879270
> 
> Opi | bubble bath



That is SUCH a gorgeous soft color and a great photo too!



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Another pretty one! You always have such great purples. 



theITbag said:


> Essie set in stone saved my ugly taupe color  nail polish.   I painted the glitter in myself.  I was going for the  ombré glitter look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881108





Chinese Warrior said:


> After a bright & fab week of Coca  Cola Red, I opted for a low profile grey. Mavala Moon Grey. I think I  may get a back up of this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882125




I think both of those greys are really nice. Lovely, ladies!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Care to Danse?


----------



## Ellapretty

Mad About Blue from the Body Shop


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Ooohhh I recently got a teal-y color that I haven't tried yet - maybe it's time! I like how yours looks so much.


Thanks. I loved this one so much that I hated having to take it off.


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> devik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh I recently got a teal-y color that I haven't tried yet - maybe it's time! I like how yours looks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I loved this one so much that I hated having to take it off.
Click to expand...


Your manicure + photography skills are way beyond mine but here's what I came up with in this category!

*LVX Prussian*






My camera insists it's blue - had to get all fancy with the light to actually have the pic show that it's teal.


----------



## frick&frack

Ellapretty said:


> Mad About Blue from the Body Shop



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Butter London Dahling


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Your manicure + photography skills are way beyond mine but here's what I came up with in this category!
> 
> *LVX Prussian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera insists it's blue - had to get all fancy with the light to actually have the pic show that it's teal.



For some reason I can't see your photo, but I've googled this polish and it is lovely. I don't think I have anything like it in my stash.

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Monikaxx

Essie sand tropez


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> For some reason I can't see your photo, but I've googled this polish and it is lovely. I don't think I have anything like it in my stash.


Weird - I can see it on one browser but not on the other. Here it is again - LVX Prussian


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Weird - I can see it on one browser but not on the other. Here it is again - LVX Prussian




Looks great on you!


----------



## Cayca

I'm a sucker for deep teals, so this Prussian blue is right up my alley


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> I'm a sucker for deep teals, so this Prussian blue is right up my alley



I hope it's OK to post this...

LiveLovePolish.com has one of these left on sale for US$13.99 (regularly $16.00) - I like this site because they have free domestic shipping with only a $20 purchase or free international shipping for $50 - and if you use promo code VIPAH35K you can get $5 off your first order! 

http://www.livelovepolish.com/collections/sale/products/lvx-prussian-nail-polish

(And mods, if this post is against the rules then please delete!)


----------



## ScottyGal

Sinful Shine 'Devious' with Sinful Colors 'Pumpkin Spice'


----------



## CountryGlamour

Gelish - Jet Set


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio 2am in hollywood..


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Sinful Shine 'Devious' with Sinful Colors 'Pumpkin Spice'




Love sinful! I didn't know you could get it over there. Or did you get them on your last trip over here? Did you know they're Big 3 Free?


----------



## kenseysimone

Essie - wrap me up


----------



## pinky70

zoya in Eden


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Love sinful! I didn't know you could get it over there. Or did you get them on your last trip over here? Did you know they're Big 3 Free?



I don't wear nail polish often (mostly UV gels) so had to Google "Big 3 free" and thays very interesting, I hadn't ever thought to look in to nail polishes (as i do with skincare & makeup) - thanks for the tip .

I don't think you get them here in UK, i have never seen them here! I got these two last August when i was in Orlando .


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> Sinful Shine 'Devious' with Sinful Colors 'Pumpkin Spice'



Those colors look like they'll be great together! Nice.



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2885840
> 
> Essie - wrap me up



THIS is a lovely winter manicure - and a perfect photo, too. Beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

kenseysimone said:


> Essie - wrap me up




Lovely mani!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> I don't wear nail polish often (mostly UV gels) so had to Google "Big 3 free" and thays very interesting, I hadn't ever thought to look in to nail polishes (as i do with skincare & makeup) - thanks for the tip .
> 
> I don't think you get them here in UK, i have never seen them here! I got these two last August when i was in Orlando .




That's what I thought


----------



## devik

Just playing around and tried putting some accents of Color Club Over The Moon holo on top of the base of LVX Prussian - again the camera lies, that base color is NOT navy blue.   But these colors have real potential together! May be playing with this some more.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Just playing around and tried putting some accents of Color Club Over The Moon holo on top of the base of LVX Prussian - again the camera lies, that base color is NOT navy blue.   But these colors have real potential together! May be playing with this some more.




They compliment each other beautifully!


----------



## Maurie97

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876470


The best red nail polish EVER! Congrats on finally owning it. I love it as well.


----------



## skyqueen

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new favorite red>>Coca cola Red!!! It took me a while to track down this beauty. Apparently, it never made it to Asia and sold out in my city in Europe...but it's mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876470




I love this red...has pizzazz!
What's the brand? OPI?


----------



## amadea88

Opi Want To Bite My Neck?


----------



## CountryGlamour

Essie - Pink Diamond


----------



## devik

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chinese Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear! I literally jumped when I saw it on the counter. Simple pleasures in life!)
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find it???!
Click to expand...


Sophie-Rose, I just came across the full OPI Coca-Cola Collection on this site:

http://glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/opi-coca-cola-nail-polish-collection


----------



## roundandround

theITbag said:


> Essie set in stone saved my ugly taupe color nail polish.   I painted the glitter in myself.  I was going for the ombré glitter look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881108




looks beautiful...the ombré glitter gave excitement to your neutral mani 



Chinese Warrior said:


> After a bright & fab week of Coca Cola Red, I opted for a low profile grey. Mavala Moon Grey. I think I may get a back up of this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882125




Pretty neutral on you!



kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2885840
> 
> Essie - wrap me up




Love this shade, look so devine on your nails



devik said:


> Just playing around and tried putting some accents of Color Club Over The Moon holo on top of the base of LVX Prussian - again the camera lies, that base color is NOT navy blue.   But these colors have real potential together! May be playing with this some more.




CC hools looks fab over Prussian, well done!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

skyqueen said:


> I love this red...has pizzazz!
> What's the brand? OPI?




Thank u! Yes, this is OPI Coca cola Red from their Coca Cola collaboration.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

devik said:


> Sophie-Rose, I just came across the full OPI Coca-Cola Collection on this site:
> 
> http://glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/opi-coca-cola-nail-polish-collection




Sophie Rose, I am based in Southern Spain and found it in Granada.


----------



## skyqueen

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u! Yes, this is OPI Coca cola Red from their Coca Cola collaboration.


Thanks!


----------



## pinky70

ZOYA in jesy


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel's 60 Seconds Carmel Cupcake & top coat glittery sparkles OPI Shaved Nice.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Essie Fishnet Stockings


----------



## devik

How I spent my Sunday:





First foray into nail art!

Don't worry I won't be quitting my day job anytime soon!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Dosh - Butter London


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> How I spent my Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> First foray into nail art!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I won't be quitting my day job anytime soon!




Haha...cute for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## Anna1

Zoya Cynthia


----------



## krissa

purseprincess32 said:


> Rimmel's 60 Seconds Carmel Cupcake & top coat glittery sparkles OPI Shaved Nice.



caramel cupcake is one of my faves! best $1 polish too.


----------



## krissa

Quimica Alemana nail hardener


----------



## libertygirl

devik said:


> How I spent my Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 2889627
> 
> 
> 
> First foray into nail art!
> 
> Don't worry I won't be quitting my day job anytime soon!



This is super cute!


----------



## libertygirl

I'm wearing Essie: Topless and Barefoot


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> Haha...cute for Valentine's Day!





libertygirl said:


> This is super cute!



Thanks so much frick&frack and libertygirl!!!!!!!!

Still no chips but there's no way I'm actually going to make it to Valentine's Day with these - anyone else thinking of going for a big bold red for the weekend???


----------



## amadea88

Opi hopelessly in love


----------



## libertygirl

View attachment 2892748


Essie's Spin The Bottle


----------



## libertygirl

Trying that photo again... First time was massive!!


----------



## libertygirl

devik said:


> Thanks so much frick&frack and libertygirl!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still no chips but there's no way I'm actually going to make it to Valentine's Day with these - anyone else thinking of going for a big bold red for the weekend???



Yup! Think I'm going to do red nails AND lips


----------



## Chinese Warrior

libertygirl said:


> Trying that photo again... First time was massive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892752




Beautiful neutral on U!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.


----------



## devik

libertygirl said:


> Trying that photo again... First time was massive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892752



This is a very nice nude on you, looks lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Trying that photo again... First time was massive!!




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
> OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.




Pretty red for Valentine's Day!


----------



## skyqueen

Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
> OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892761




You always pick the best reds!
Right Frick?


----------



## pinky70

Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
> OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892761



So lovely looks more vibrant Fuschia in picture ,,love it


----------



## krissa

Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
> OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892761



Very pretty


----------



## krissa

libertygirl said:


> Trying that photo again... First time was massive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892752



Lovely!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CG Jungle Queen +


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> CG Jungle Queen +




Looks great on you! Great tc from p2



devik said:


> How I spent my Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 2889627
> 
> 
> 
> First foray into nail art!
> 
> Don't worry I won't be quitting my day job anytime soon!




Pretty nail art, you're in the spring mode already


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> CG Jungle Queen +




Pretty purple, & I love that added shimmer!


----------



## krissa

Pollie-Jean said:


> CG Jungle Queen +



Very pretty.


----------



## krissa

Deborah Lippmann Psuedo Silk Kimono


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Psuedo Silk Kimono




This shade is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Cayca

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Psuedo Silk Kimono


I agree with frick&frack, it looks gorgeous on you.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Librarychickie

Guerlain 121


----------



## anthrosphere

Toes: OPI's "Cement the deal" from the _Fifty Shades of Grey_ collection. 
Fingers: Essie's "Fiji."


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Looks great on you! Great tc from p2





frick&frack said:


> Pretty purple, & I love that added shimmer!





krissa said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you all  ! 



krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Psuedo Silk Kimono



Looks great on you !


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain 121



that's a beautiful classic red for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline Moss Forever


----------



## libertygirl

devik said:


> This is a very nice nude on you, looks lovely!





frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral!





krissa said:


> Lovely!



Thanks all!


----------



## libertygirl

Short and dark red for an early Valentines dinner date tonight 

Essie: Jump in my Jumpsuit


----------



## devik

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann Psuedo Silk Kimono



Oh I just ordered the red version of that one! Looks really nice on you.


----------



## devik

*OH GOODIE VALENTINE'S MANIS!*



Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain 121
> View attachment 2894265



Now THAT is a red!! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Yes, I am with Team RED for Valentine's Day/weekend.)
> OPI Red, ever reliable and such a dream to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892761



Agreed that it looks a little fuchsia - and so, so pretty!



libertygirl said:


> Short and dark red for an early Valentines dinner date tonight
> 
> Essie: Jump in my Jumpsuit
> 
> View attachment 2894671



And a darker one! Wowzer! Very striking. (And that polish name is so, um, Valentine's appropriate??  ) 

I still haven't decided what I'm doing - and time is running out!!! Eek! Better get my Valentine's butt in motion.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rare Nails - Orchid


----------



## wilding

L'oreal vendome pearl and i did one nail on each hand in a few layers of sequin explosion and a lighter coat of it on the rest. (i'm just learning to diy)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

libertygirl said:


> Short and dark red for an early Valentines dinner date tonight
> 
> Essie: Jump in my Jumpsuit
> 
> View attachment 2894671



Love this color !


----------



## devik

China Glaze Ruby Pumps - will try to get a photo later!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Bar


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Maybelline Moss Forever




Pretty green!


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Short and dark red for an early Valentines dinner date tonight
> 
> Essie: Jump in my Jumpsuit




Fantastic deep red! I love red manis on nubbins.


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Rare Nails - Orchid




Love that color!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Bar




Great vampy mani!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Lee said:


> Rare Nails - Orchid



Lovely !


----------



## anthrosphere

Opi- romantically involved! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Love that color!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely !



Thank you  &#128133;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Channelesque 
Love these shades soo much


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> *Love these shades soo much *



yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Bar
> View attachment 2895965


 

Loooks great!


----------



## roundandround

libertygirl said:


> Short and dark red for an early Valentines dinner date tonight
> 
> Essie: Jump in my Jumpsuit
> 
> View attachment 2894671




Great mani for Valentines!



_Lee said:


> Rare Nails - Orchid




Pretty shade on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> Love these shades soo much




Wooow Pollie that's so pretty on you!


----------



## roundandround

Valentine treat and mani 


Chanel Rouge Flamboyant


----------



## libertygirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this color !





frick&frack said:


> Fantastic deep red! I love red manis on nubbins.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## libertygirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> Love these shades soo much



SUCH a gorgeous colour! I'm in love


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Bar
> View attachment 2895965



I love black polish. This one looks great on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> Love these shades soo much




It is so beautiful.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> Love these shades soo much




Very sophisticated...looks beautiful on you!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Valentine treat and mani
> 
> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant




Perfect match. Love that candy red on you as I know Mr R does too! Hope you had a happy Vday.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Wooow Pollie that's so pretty on you!





libertygirl said:


> SUCH a gorgeous colour! I'm in love





Cayca said:


> It is so beautiful.





frick&frack said:


> Very sophisticated...looks beautiful on you!



Thank you all !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Valentine treat and mani
> 
> 
> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant



That's a great red ! I guess it's hard to get


----------



## libertygirl

roundandround said:


> Valentine treat and mani
> 
> 
> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant



Gorgeous colour! So perfect for Valentine's weekend!


----------



## libertygirl

I'm currently wearing Chanel's Frisson but my cuticles are so disastrous at the moment, I don't dare take a picture!!


----------



## devik

roundandround said:


> Valentine treat and mani
> 
> 
> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant



A treat all around - and those shots are so well done that they belong in a magazine!!  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cayca

Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid


----------



## taniherd

Cayca said:


> Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid




Beautiful mani! 
I love this color


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## purseprincess32

Julie G - Santorini


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid




That's a fantastic color!


----------



## pinky70

Pollie-Jean said:


> Channelesque
> Love these shades soo much



Fantastic nude color on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid



 Beautiful color !



pinky70 said:


> Fantastic nude color on you!



Thank you !


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## Cayca

taniherd said:


> Beautiful mani!
> I love this color





frick&frack said:


> That's a fantastic color!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful color !



Thanks ladies


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid



Gorgeous green creme!  You choose the best colors.


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Gorgeous green creme!  You choose the best colors.


Thank you, Devik.  I'm so glad you like my style.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bentley1

Smith & Cult in "Doe My Dear"


----------



## Rhayne

I haven't worn polish in roughly 3 weeks because during our move I cracked 3 nails and said screw it and cut them all off. I'm still unpacking and haven't gotten to my nail box yet. When I do I'll be putting my Essie grow stronger on them. For now I have Essie Mademoiselle in one coat. They're almost back to the length I want them. I didn't bother to file or shape them either. I'm just letting them grow til I'm happy with the length.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I haven't worn polish in roughly 3 weeks because during our move I cracked 3 nails and said screw it and cut them all off. I'm still unpacking and haven't gotten to my nail box yet. When I do I'll be putting my Essie grow stronger on them. For now I have Essie Mademoiselle in one coat. They're almost back to the length I want them. I didn't bother to file or shape them either. I'm just letting them grow til I'm happy with the length.




Bummer about your nail breaks. Looks like they're growing back nicely.


----------



## Rhayne

frick&frack said:


> Bummer about your nail breaks. Looks like they're growing back nicely.



Thanks. Oddly enough they are growing back fantastically. Maybe I should chop them all off every few months.  Or maybe not. Hehe


----------



## pinky70

Essie Bahama mama


----------



## Sophie-Rose

No brand super cheap deep cherry red


----------



## ScottyGal

Sinful Colors - Forget Now


----------



## CountryGlamour

Gelish - Midnight Caller


----------



## krissa

Sophie-Rose said:


> No brand super cheap deep cherry red
> View attachment 2900756



Love the color & your nail shape.


----------



## krissa

_Lee said:


> Sinful Colors - Forget Now



Beautiful pink!! I may have to buy this one tomorrow.


----------



## krissa

Deb Lippmann hard knocked life topped with a a venique charcoal glitter color.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> No brand super cheap deep cherry red




My favorite shade of red


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Sinful Colors - Forget Now




Gorgeous color! I hope I have that one.


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Deb Lippmann hard knocked life topped with a a venique charcoal glitter color.




Beautiful khaki/taupe on you, & love the added glitter!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color! I hope I have that one.





krissa said:


> Beautiful pink!! I may have to buy this one tomorrow.



Thanks! 

It's a pretty colour, and has a shimmer through it which is nice. &#128133;


----------



## devik

Sophie-Rose said:


> No brand super cheap deep cherry red
> View attachment 2900756



Super cheap is awesome! And that color can't be beat.



_Lee said:


> Sinful Colors - Forget Now



What a great pink! With a little hint of glitter. Very nice.



krissa said:


> Deb Lippmann hard knocked life topped with a a venique charcoal glitter color.



This one is such a subtle sort of classy - with sparkle!! Love it.


----------



## devik

JINsoon Voile - I am in *love* with this np, both the color and especially the formula! It's a purple, not the blue that my fickle camera wants to make it - the pinkie/ring fingers are closest to accurate. And it's so shiny!!! No TC needed, and just one coat!




ETA: Managed to get a much better shot!!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> JINsoon Voile - I am in *love* with this np, both the color and especially the formula! It's a purple, not the blue that my fickle camera wants to make it - the pinkie/ring fingers are closest to accurate. And it's so shiny!!! No TC needed, and just one coat!
> 
> ETA: Managed to get a much better shot!!




Fabulous color! Blurples are impossible to capture on camera.


----------



## Cayca

Wow, that Jin Soon looks gorgeous.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Perfect match. Love that candy red on you as I know Mr R does too! Hope you had a happy Vday.




Thank you f&f! Mr R loves red that's why I'm on the red mani marathon for 2 weeks for now lol



Pollie-Jean said:


> That's a great red ! I guess it's hard to get




Thank you Pollie, I really love this shade of red. I don't have this kind of red in my stash and I'm surprised how I like this color. I didn't have the intention of getting the 3 reds in the Les Rouges Culte de Chanel but the SA told me that they're very hard to get. So any np addict would jump up immediately and grab them lol



libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous colour! So perfect for Valentine's weekend!




Thank you! 



devik said:


> A treat all around - and those shots are so well done that they belong in a magazine!!  Gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you for your kind comments devik!



Cayca said:


> Today OPI My Dogsled is a Hybrid
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/OPI-My-Dogsled-Is-A-Hybrid-1.jpg.html




Very pretty on you!







devik said:


> JINsoon Voile - I am in *love* with this np, both the color and especially the formula! It's a purple, not the blue that my fickle camera wants to make it - the pinkie/ring fingers are closest to accurate. And it's so shiny!!! No TC needed, and just one coat!
> 
> View attachment 2901869
> 
> 
> ETA: Managed to get a much better shot!!
> 
> View attachment 2901886




Love seeing this color on you! I've seen many beautiful colors  in this brand andI bet the formula is superb too!


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## pinky70

Loreal red


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> Deb Lippmann hard knocked life topped with a a venique charcoal glitter color.




Subtle & gorgeous!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> JINsoon Voile - I am in *love* with this np, both the color and especially the formula! It's a purple, not the blue that my fickle camera wants to make it - the pinkie/ring fingers are closest to accurate. And it's so shiny!!! No TC needed, and just one coat!
> 
> View attachment 2901869
> 
> 
> ETA: Managed to get a much better shot!!
> 
> View attachment 2901886



Love this !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

krissa said:


> Deb Lippmann hard knocked life topped with a a venique charcoal glitter color.



That's special 



Sophie-Rose said:


> No brand super cheap deep cherry red
> View attachment 2900756



So beautiful !



_Lee said:


> Sinful Colors - Forget Now



Lovely !


----------



## Mediana

Butter London - All hail the Queen


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Spring


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tried to do a Dita Von Teese inspired red nail. I imagine it'll look better ones my nails are longer!

Essie - Good to Go (top coat)
H&M - Red Nail


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> fabulous color! Blurples are impossible to capture on camera.





cayca said:


> wow, that jin soon looks gorgeous.





roundandround said:


> love seeing this color on you! I've seen many beautiful colors  in this brand andi bet the formula is superb too!





pollie-jean said:


> love this !



**THANK YOU ladies!!**


----------



## devik

sophie-rose said:


> dior spring
> View attachment 2902847



This color is so nice, I've seen it pull different shades on different people. And such a surprising color, given the name. I really like it!




s3raph1nas said:


> Tried to do a Dita Von Teese inspired red nail. I imagine it'll look better ones my nails are longer!
> 
> Essie - Good to Go (top coat)
> H&M - Red Nail



Your nails look great!


----------



## libertygirl

Rose Exuberance by Chanel


----------



## roundandround

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2903240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Exuberance by Chanel




That looks great on you!



s3raph1nas said:


> Tried to do a Dita Von Teese inspired red nail. I imagine it'll look better ones my nails are longer!
> 
> Essie - Good to Go (top coat)
> H&M - Red Nail




Well done, looks fab on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Spring
> View attachment 2902847




Very pretty!


----------



## Pjsproul

Rimmel salon pro in soul session  - lovely pink nude colour


----------



## zooba

Deb Lippman Dark Side of the Moon topped  with CrowsToes Sweet as Sugar Cold as Ice


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Spring


^pretty purple!




s3raph1nas said:


> Tried to do a Dita Von Teese inspired red nail. I imagine it'll look better ones my nails are longer!
> 
> Essie - Good to Go (top coat)
> H&M - Red Nail


^great classic red mani!




libertygirl said:


> Rose Exuberance by Chanel


^lovely color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior Spring
> View attachment 2902847



Of course I   it !



s3raph1nas said:


> Tried to do a Dita Von Teese inspired red nail. I imagine it'll look better ones my nails are longer!
> 
> Essie - Good to Go (top coat)
> H&M - Red Nail



Lovely !



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2903240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Exuberance by Chanel



That's looking so beautiful !


----------



## devik

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2903240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Exuberance by Chanel



Oooh is it pink? Is it red? Love the color!! 

Your manicure is just gorgeous.


----------



## unluckystars

Zoya Sansa


----------



## CountryGlamour

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength - Princess Cut


----------



## ScottyGal

OPI - Rising Star


----------



## libertygirl

devik said:


> Oooh is it pink? Is it red? Love the color!!
> 
> Your manicure is just gorgeous.




Aw thank you! It's a really deep pink - such a pretty colour!


----------



## devik

Elevation Yeti Hides in the Mini-Apple


----------



## zooba

Dance Legend Blanco with CrowsToes Sweet as Sugar cold as ice as top coat


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Jem


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> OPI - Rising Star




The color is beautiful on you, & the sparkles make it fun!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Elevation Yeti Hides in the Mini-Apple




Gorgeous red! Can't wait to wear mine.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Jem




Gorgeous!!! One of my favorite zoyas of all time.


----------



## Alana8631

Essie Wicked. I'm obsessed!!


----------



## satohi

Zoya Indigo w/ Zoya Imogen sponged on w/ a concentration at the tips


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> The color is beautiful on you, & the sparkles make it fun!



Thanks  i fancied a change from pinks/reds, which is what I usually wear.


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> OPI - Rising Star



This gold looks really good one you! I like it.




Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Jem
> View attachment 2904759



Yum! That burgundy is delish!




satohi said:


> Zoya Indigo w/ Zoya Imogen sponged on w/ a concentration at the tips



Excellent look satohi! That sparkle/gradient thing you did is awesome on the shiny blue.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

satohi said:


> Zoya Indigo w/ Zoya Imogen sponged on w/ a concentration at the tips




Fantastic gradient!


----------



## Purple_lover

My first post here. Would like to share what I'm wearing today. Just simple black nail polish (sinful colors) with some glitters (makeup cherimoya).


----------



## satohi

devik said:


> This gold looks really good one you! I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! That burgundy is delish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent look satohi! That sparkle/gradient thing you did is awesome on the shiny blue.





frick&frack said:


> Fantastic gradient!



Thanks guys! Once I'd looked at tutorials online on how to do this, I couldn't believe how easy it was.


----------



## frick&frack

Purple_lover said:


> My first post here. Would like to share what I'm wearing today. Just simple black nail polish (sinful colors) with some glitters (makeup cherimoya).



welcome to tPF & this thread 

great mani with fun sparkles!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Planks A Lot


----------



## Rhayne

Finally filed and painted my nails. They still look pretty beat up but I'm not obsessing over it for now. 

China Glaze - Ruby Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Planks A Lot




Beautiful...I love this purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Finally filed and painted my nails. They still look pretty beat up but I'm not obsessing over it for now.
> 
> China Glaze - Ruby Pumps




My favorite red


----------



## libertygirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I   it !
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> That's looking so beautiful !




Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## 1249dcnative

YSL #48 Rose Scabiosa. Gorgeous pink.


----------



## devik

Purple_lover said:


> My first post here. Would like to share what I'm wearing today. Just simple black nail polish (sinful colors) with some glitters (makeup cherimoya).



Hi! Welcome! This manicure looks awesome! If that's your "simple" look then I'm already jealous of your skills.  





Pollie-Jean said:


> Planks A Lot



I swear Pollie-Jean seeing your nails makes me want to drop everything and go re-do my polish.... in purple. WHICH I MIGHT JUST DO! (Work? What work??)





Rhayne said:


> Finally filed and painted my nails. They still look pretty beat up but I'm not obsessing over it for now.
> 
> China Glaze - Ruby Pumps
> 
> View attachment 2906794



Yay! Another Ruby Pumps! I think this may be the first time that someone has posted pics wearing a color I already have. Fun!!


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Fruit Machine


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful...I love this purple!



Thank you !



devik said:


> I swear Pollie-Jean seeing your nails makes me want to drop everything and go re-do my polish.... in purple. WHICH I MIGHT JUST DO! (Work? What work??)



:giggles: You're so kind, devik !


----------



## MahoganyQT

Covergirl After Dark


----------



## leooh

Étude house gradation set in gold...


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Covergirl After Dark




That color is fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> Étude house gradation set in gold...




Your gradient looks fantastic!


----------



## leooh

frick&frack said:


> Your gradient looks fantastic!




Thanks so much


----------



## devik

MahoganyQT said:


> Covergirl After Dark
> 
> View attachment 2909085



Great teal color! I like it. 




leooh said:


> View attachment 2909241
> View attachment 2909242
> 
> Étude house gradation set in gold...



Ohhh a glitter gradient! Awesome!!


----------



## devik

Colores de Carol - Amethyst


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm Feeling Sashy 
Does this name makes sense for anybody ? 

Please, you native speakers, enlighten me


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Just took removed OPI Ski Teal We Drop and now have Tom Ford Bitter *****. Going to Bahamas in a couple weeks for vacation and I am really stumped as what to do for a mani/pedi..maybe Dior Rouge 999?


----------



## Rhayne

WillstarveforLV said:


> Just took removed OPI Ski Teal We Drop and now have Tom Ford Bitter *****. Going to Bahamas in a couple weeks for vacation and I am really stumped as what to do for a mani/pedi..maybe Dior Rouge 999?



I went to Bermuda this past summer and originally painted mine a pale creamy white color but then two days before vacation i changed my mind and went with a bright orange. I got a few compliments from woman telling me they loved the color and wished they had gone with a bright tropical color as well. I saw a lot of french manicures and red fingers and toes.

The color I used was Sally Hansen Xtremewear - Sun Kissed.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

After some week of reds, I went for this shimmery green. KIKO sun pearl 428. Among my top 10 bottles. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Can't wait for warmer weather to arrive. Like tomorrow!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Just took removed OPI Ski Teal We Drop and now have Tom Ford Bitter *****. Going to Bahamas in a couple weeks for vacation and I am really stumped as what to do for a mani/pedi..maybe Dior Rouge 999?




When in doubt, go for a classic red! or, I second the above poster's suggestion of a bright orange. Or, if you want something different, for a French pedi. But instead of white tips, request for gold. I like this combo a lot, it's glamorous but still under the radar. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Beautiful color on u!


----------



## misscocktail

Catrice in True Blue from LE Purism Line:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Rhayne said:


> I went to Bermuda this past summer and originally painted mine a pale creamy white color but then two days before vacation i changed my mind and went with a bright orange. I got a few compliments from woman telling me they loved the color and wished they had gone with a bright tropical color as well. I saw a lot of french manicures and red fingers and toes.
> 
> The color I used was Sally Hansen Xtremewear - Sun Kissed.


 
I love me a bright orange and I do this usually for my summer vacation - Holiday by Chanel but just with this cold dark brutal Canadian winter and doing vampy colors for the last 3 months, I don't think I am quite there yet with the transition to do orange, which is why I was thinking red...  
This Sun Kissed colour looks awesome though...maybe I will do orange...thanks for the advice! And Bermuda is great too!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Rhayne said:


> I went to Bermuda this past summer and originally painted mine a pale creamy white color but then two days before vacation i changed my mind and went with a bright orange. I got a few compliments from woman telling me they loved the color and wished they had gone with a bright tropical color as well. I saw a lot of french manicures and red fingers and toes.
> 
> The color I used was Sally Hansen Xtremewear - Sun Kissed.


 


Chinese Warrior said:


> When in doubt, go for a classic red! or, I second the above poster's suggestion of a bright orange. Or, if you want something different, for a French pedi. But instead of white tips, request for gold. I like this combo a lot, it's glamorous but still under the radar. Happy Holidays!!


 
Thanks Chinese Warrior - maybe I will stick with red (Dior rouge 999 or OPI big apple red or Essie lollipop), plus I am so pasty pale, not sure how  an orange or a french would look on my skin colour now in the dead of winter, or maybe I will do Tapage by Chanel?? Decisions, decisions, I don't leave for another 10 days, and I am losing sleep over this!


----------



## Jen123

Here are my last several manicures!




Opi Russian navy gel 




Opi I'm not really a waitress gel




Opi you don't know Jaques gel




Opi Bastille my heart gel




Opi bubble bath gel


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chinese Warrior said:


> When in doubt, go for a classic red! or, I second the above poster's suggestion of a bright orange. Or, if you want something different, for a French pedi. But instead of white tips, request for gold. I like this combo a lot, it's glamorous but still under the radar. Happy Holidays!!


 
Thanks Chinese Warrior - I just may do that - bright orange I love but I think my skin is still too pasty pale for that - same with the French - may have to go with classic red like the Dior Rouge 999 or Essie Lollipop or OPI Big Apple Red..decisions, decisions! I don't leave for another 2 weeks and I am losing sleep over this!


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm Feeling Sashy
> Does this name makes sense for anybody ?
> 
> Please, you native speakers, enlighten me



Well the obvious is a play on "sassy" but I have no idea what they mean by the "sash" part in this case.   (Window sash? Sashay down the runway? Those're the only things I can think of!) Not an obvious one! Regardless, it's another beautiful color on you!!!




Rhayne said:


> I went to Bermuda this past summer and originally painted mine a pale creamy white color but then two days before vacation i changed my mind and went with a bright orange. I got a few compliments from woman telling me they loved the color and wished they had gone with a bright tropical color as well. I saw a lot of french manicures and red fingers and toes.
> 
> The color I used was Sally Hansen Xtremewear - Sun Kissed.



Rhayne, that picture transported me instantly pool-side! Great color on you and definitely captures the island vibe!




WillstarveforLV said:


> I love me a bright orange and I do this  usually for my summer vacation - Holiday by Chanel but just with this  cold dark brutal Canadian winter and doing vampy colors for the last 3  months, I don't think I am quite there yet with the transition to do  orange, which is why I was thinking red...
> This Sun Kissed colour looks awesome though...maybe I will do orange...thanks for the advice! And Bermuda is great too!



Chanel Holiday is perfect for every reason under the sun! (chortle see what I did there? I crack me up!!) That one gets my vote. 






Chinese Warrior said:


> After some week of reds, I went for this shimmery green. KIKO sun pearl 428. Among my top 10 bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for warmer weather to arrive. Like tomorrow!



That green is super pretty - and a brand I'm not familiar with. Have to check it out when it's getting a "top 10" recommendation!




misscocktail said:


> Catrice in True Blue from LE Purism Line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909586



How odd the name! But a gorgeous clean manicure - you did such a nice job with that pretty white.




Jen123 said:


> Here are my last several manicures!
> 
> View attachment 2909730
> 
> 
> Opi Russian navy gel
> 
> View attachment 2909733
> 
> 
> Opi I'm not really a waitress gel
> 
> View attachment 2909734
> 
> 
> Opi you don't know Jaques gel
> 
> View attachment 2909735
> 
> 
> Opi Bastille my heart gel
> 
> View attachment 2909736
> 
> 
> Opi bubble bath gel



ALL OF THOSE AMAZING! Great shots!!!!!


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Bonheur


----------



## Sweet Moli

Today I have these 2 neons: 

*China Glaze I Brake For Colour *and *China Glaze Neon &On &On *


----------



## ScottyGal

Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have these 2 neons:
> 
> *China Glaze I Brake For Colour *and *China Glaze Neon &On &On *
> 
> View attachment 2910302





Librarychickie said:


> Dior Bonheur
> View attachment 2910201



Love these, so bright & pretty &#128149;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Well the obvious is a play on "sassy" but I have no idea what they mean by the "sash" part in this case.   (Window sash? Sashay down the runway? Those're the only things I can think of!) Not an obvious one! Regardless, it's another beautiful color on you!!!



Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Romantically Involved


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Colores de Carol - Amethyst




Beautiful purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm Feeling Sashy
> Does this name makes sense for anybody ?
> 
> Please, you native speakers, enlighten me




Love purple on you!

OPI often uses a play on words for np names. "Feeling sassy" is a common American phrase. I think they made it sashy as a play on the the phrase & to allude to a beauty pageant. I'm assuming the sash is about a beauty pageant because of their Miss America collection from a few years back.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> After some week of reds, I went for this shimmery green. KIKO sun pearl 428. Among my top 10 bottles. Can't wait for warmer weather to arrive. Like tomorrow!




Fantastic green with all of that gold shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

misscocktail said:


> Catrice in True Blue from LE Purism Line:



That's simply beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Here are my last several manicures!
> Opi Russian navy gel
> Opi I'm not really a waitress gel
> Opi you don't know Jaques gel
> Opi Bastille my heart gel
> Opi bubble bath gel




Wonderful & so fun to see so many at once!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Bonheur




Gorgeous bright pink! Love your nail length too.


----------



## frick&frack

Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have these 2 neons:
> 
> *China Glaze I Brake For Colour *and *China Glaze Neon &On &On *




Very cheerful mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Romantically Involved




This might be your perfect red! Love it on you.


----------



## devik

Rococo Nail Apparel - Gothic Lolita




It actually looks almost teal-green in indoor light!


----------



## libertygirl

Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)


----------



## Jen123

devik said:


> Well the obvious is a play on "sassy" but I have no idea what they mean by the "sash" part in this case.   (Window sash? Sashay down the runway? Those're the only things I can think of!) Not an obvious one! Regardless, it's another beautiful color on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhayne, that picture transported me instantly pool-side! Great color on you and definitely captures the island vibe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Holiday is perfect for every reason under the sun! (chortle see what I did there? I crack me up!!) That one gets my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green is super pretty - and a brand I'm not familiar with. Have to check it out when it's getting a "top 10" recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How odd the name! But a gorgeous clean manicure - you did such a nice job with that pretty white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF THOSE AMAZING! Great shots!!!!!







frick&frack said:


> Wonderful & so fun to see so many at once!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2910604
> 
> 
> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)




Wow, that is a such a great shade of pastel blue and your application...flawless!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Rococo Nail Apparel - Gothic Lolita
> 
> It actually looks almost teal-green in indoor light!




Cool color!


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)




Pretty!


----------



## roundandround

devik said:


> Rococo Nail Apparel - Gothic Lolita
> 
> View attachment 2910595
> 
> 
> It actually looks almost teal-green in indoor light!




Looks fab on you, love that vampy color.



Librarychickie said:


> Dior Bonheur
> View attachment 2910201




Pretty cheery color.



Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have these 2 neons:
> 
> *China Glaze I Brake For Colour *and *China Glaze Neon &On &On *
> 
> View attachment 2910302




Great color combo on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Romantically Involved




Pretty red mani Pollie! Like the np name too, very romantic



Jen123 said:


> Here are my last several manicures!
> 
> View attachment 2909730
> 
> 
> Opi Russian navy gel
> 
> View attachment 2909733
> 
> 
> Opi I'm not really a waitress gel
> 
> View attachment 2909734
> 
> 
> Opi you don't know Jaques gel
> 
> View attachment 2909735
> 
> 
> Opi Bastille my heart gel
> 
> View attachment 2909736
> 
> 
> Opi bubble bath gel




Great manis!


----------



## roundandround

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2910604
> 
> 
> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)


 

I love this shade on you! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> After some week of reds, I went for this shimmery green. KIKO sun pearl 428. Among my top 10 bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for warmer weather to arrive. Like tomorrow!


 

Awesome mani this one, love it!



misscocktail said:


> Catrice in True Blue from LE Purism Line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909586


 

Gorgeous and divine looking mani. I love red nps but I really love white shades as well.



Rhayne said:


> I went to Bermuda this past summer and originally painted mine a pale creamy white color but then two days before vacation i changed my mind and went with a bright orange. I got a few compliments from woman telling me they loved the color and wished they had gone with a bright tropical color as well. I saw a lot of french manicures and red fingers and toes.
> 
> The color I used was Sally Hansen Xtremewear - Sun Kissed.


 

That's a perfect color for bermuda! very pretty on you!




-------------------------


Nails are nekkid for a week now, nails are still in bad shape  I really want to paint them lol


----------



## mzbrown1103

Color Club blue Ming & glitter (don't know the name)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Rococo Nail Apparel - Gothic Lolita
> 
> View attachment 2910595
> 
> 
> It actually looks almost teal-green in indoor light!



Beautiful color !



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2910604
> 
> 
> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)



Looks great !



mzbrown1103 said:


> Color Club blue Ming & glitter (don't know the name)



Such a lovely mani ! Suits you so well !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Love purple on you!
> 
> OPI often uses a play on words for np names. "Feeling sassy" is a common American phrase. I think they made it sashy as a play on the the phrase & to allude to a beauty pageant. I'm assuming the sash is about a beauty pageant because of their Miss America collection from a few years back.



Thank you, frick !I mainly understand Opis play on words, but  "sashy" was too strange for my little word pool 



frick&frack said:


> This might be your perfect red! Love it on you.





roundandround said:


> Pretty red mani Pollie! Like the np name too, very romantic



Thank you both


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> Love purple on you!
> 
> OPI often uses a play on words for np names. "Feeling sassy" is a common  American phrase. I think they made it sashy as a play on the the phrase  & to *allude to a beauty pageant. I'm assuming the sash is about a  beauty pageant because of their Miss America collection from a few years  back*.



Ah I bet you're right!!




Librarychickie said:


> Dior Bonheur
> View attachment 2910201



Now THAT will get anyone in the mood for spring! That is just gorgeous. I'd be staring at my nails all day with that color.




Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have these 2 neons:
> 
> *China Glaze I Brake For Colour *and *China Glaze Neon &On &On *
> 
> View attachment 2910302



Cute nail art and those colors are soooo shiny! And welcome to tPF and this thread!! 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Romantically Involved



Is there any color you can't rock? I love this one too! And another perfect manicure. So inspiring!






libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2910604
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)



What a great job you've done on your nails - I'm impressed! I'm never that good with those paler colors. Yours is beautiful!





mzbrown1103 said:


> Color Club blue Ming & glitter (don't know the name)



OMG WOW THAT LOOKS GREAT! I really like Color Club. That color is fabulous for you! Verrrry nice!


----------



## libertygirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wow, that is a such a great shade of pastel blue and your application...flawless!





frick&frack said:


> Pretty!



Thanks both!


----------



## libertygirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful color !
> 
> 
> *
> Looks great !
> *
> 
> 
> Such a lovely mani ! Suits you so well !



Thanks Pollie-Jean!


----------



## JDV

frick&frack said:


> This might be your perfect red! Love it on you.



I agree, that color made me pause for a double-take!

Currently I'm trying to cycle through my favorite darker colors before I'm hit with the spring bug.  I've worn Chanel Black Satin and then Chanel Taboo.  Next on deck: Color Club Revvvolution.


----------



## mzbrown1103

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful color !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great !
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely mani ! Suits you so well !


Thank you!


----------



## mzbrown1103

devik said:


> Ah I bet you're right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT will get anyone in the mood for spring! That is just gorgeous. I'd be staring at my nails all day with that color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute nail art and those colors are soooo shiny! And welcome to tPF and this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any color you can't rock? I love this one too! And another perfect manicure. So inspiring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job you've done on your nails - I'm impressed! I'm never that good with those paler colors. Yours is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG WOW THAT LOOKS GREAT! I really like Color Club. That color is fabulous for you! Verrrry nice!


Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

mzbrown1103 said:


> Color Club blue Ming & glitter (don't know the name)


that mint green is fabulous...love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Jen123 said:


> Here are my last several manicures!
> 
> View attachment 2909730
> 
> 
> Opi Russian navy gel
> 
> View attachment 2909733
> 
> 
> Opi I'm not really a waitress gel
> 
> View attachment 2909734
> 
> 
> Opi you don't know Jaques gel
> 
> View attachment 2909735
> 
> 
> Opi Bastille my heart gel
> 
> View attachment 2909736
> 
> 
> Opi bubble bath gel




Love the reds but I really love your e-ring...the double prongs are wonderful!


----------



## Jen123

roundandround said:


> Looks fab on you, love that vampy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cheery color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color combo on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty red mani Pollie! Like the np name too, very romantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great manis!





skyqueen said:


> Love the reds but I really love your e-ring...the double prongs are wonderful!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Sweet Moli

Thank you girls, I am so happy to find TPF!
I love neon colors, especially during the winter


----------



## Rhayne

Since the snow doesn't want to leave I decided to do snowy nails. 

Essie Marshmallow
Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball


----------



## ScottyGal

Illamasqua - Charisma


----------



## devik

Rhayne said:


> Since the snow doesn't want to leave I decided to do snowy nails.
> 
> Essie Marshmallow
> Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball



If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!! 



_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Charisma



I  Illamasqua! Very nice _Lee!


----------



## leooh

etude house grayish blue play polish


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Romantically Involved



It looks lovely. I can't wait to but it.



devik said:


> Rococo Nail Apparel - Gothic Lolita
> 
> View attachment 2910595
> 
> 
> It actually looks almost teal-green in indoor light!



Love it.



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2910604
> 
> 
> Essie Borrowed and Blue (with an EOS lip balm!)



I'm normally not a fan of pale polishes, but this one is beautiful.



leooh said:


> View attachment 2912525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etude house grayish blue play polish



Very pretty.




_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Charisma



Such a lovely polish. Classic and elegant.


I've just painted my nails gorgeous purple Zoya Sansa.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cayca said:


> It looks lovely. I can't wait to but it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm normally not a fan of pale polishes, but this one is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely polish. Classic and elegant.
> 
> 
> I've just painted my nails gorgeous purple Zoya Sansa.











devik said:


> If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> I  Illamasqua! Very nice _Lee!





Thank you both  it has dried in and is a little deeper purple than it appears in that pic (freshly painted) but is so gorgeous! One of my new favs &#128149;&#128133;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Charisma



Love this color !



leooh said:


> View attachment 2912525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etude house grayish blue play polish



Beautiful mani !



Cayca said:


> It looks lovely. *I can't wait* to but it.
> 
> 
> I've just painted my nails gorgeous purple Zoya Sansa.



You won't be disapointed !
Interesting Zoya !

I'm wearing MAC Cool Reserve


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

leooh said:


> View attachment 2912525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etude house grayish blue play polish



Very pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Since the snow doesn't want to leave I decided to do snowy nails.
> 
> Essie Marshmallow
> Sally Hansen Xtremewear Disco Ball




Definitely looks like ice & snow!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Charisma




Gorgeous color!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> etude house grayish blue play polish




Looks pretty on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails gorgeous purple Zoya Sansa.




Wow...looks amazing on you!


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Dedicate


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> Thank you both  it has dried in and is a little deeper purple than it appears in that pic (freshly painted) but is so gorgeous! One of my new favs &#128149;&#128133;



Yes my Illamasqua purple color I just posted is definitely darker than it appears with the flash too - still pretty though!!


----------



## devik

leooh said:


> View attachment 2912525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etude house grayish blue play polish



What a fun blue!! Definitely brightens things up.




Cayca said:


> I've just painted my nails gorgeous purple Zoya Sansa.



Wow that's a purple? The bottle looks GREEN!  Regardless, can always count on you for the gorgeous dark colors.


----------



## nailaday

devik said:


> Illamasqua Dedicate
> 
> View attachment 2913106


Dedicate looks lovely!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Illamasqua Dedicate
> 
> View attachment 2913106


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Illamasqua Dedicate




Such a fabulous purple!


----------



## leooh

Thanks ladies, your sweet comments really chased away the Monday blues...


----------



## zooba

CBL Concrete Jungle


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Wow that's a purple? The bottle looks GREEN!  Regardless, can always count on you for the gorgeous dark colors.



Thank you. It is filled with goldy-bronzy flecks so it does have some greenish sheen in the bottle, but it is definitely purple


----------



## Karheart

leooh said:


> View attachment 2912525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etude house grayish blue play polish



Love that color. So pretty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## devik

nailaday said:


> Dedicate looks lovely!!





Pollie-Jean said:


>





frick&frack said:


> Such a fabulous purple!



THANKS LADIES! Now if only it would chip a little so that I can feel justified in taking it off for something new!


----------



## ScottyGal

Illamasqua - Scarab


----------



## nailaday

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Scarab



Ooh, lovely. I just got this from their sale. I need to try it!


----------



## ScottyGal

nailaday said:


> Ooh, lovely. I just got this from their sale. I need to try it!



Thanks - it's nice on, like a bronzy reddy colour


----------



## taniherd

OPI This Color's Making Waves


----------



## pinky70

Guerlain in Gemma


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cool Reserve


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Scarab





taniherd said:


> OPI This Color's Making Waves





Pollie-Jean said:


> Cool Reserve



These colors are all so different from each other - _and I like them all! _It's interesting to see what everyone is choosing in this between-seasons time.


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Scarab



that's one cool color!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> OPI This Color's Making Waves


^love the metallic finish!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Cool Reserve


^purple is definitely my favorite on you!


----------



## nailaday

I already posted this on the green nail polish thread. Is that ok to do? This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken.

Also, why can't I embed pictures in my posts?

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8609/16710505075_38af3bddbb_z.jpg


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

nailaday said:


> I already posted this on the green nail polish thread. Is that ok to do? This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken.
> 
> Also, why can't I embed pictures in my posts?
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8609/16710505075_38af3bddbb_z.jpg



Nice nails. These threads explain posting pictures:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html



Pollie-Jean said:


> Cool Reserve



Lovely!


----------



## Colonia

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Scarab




WOW, you could be a hand model ! Your fingers are soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## nailaday

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice nails. These threads explain posting pictures:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
> 
> 
> Lovely!



Hmm, let's try this again. This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken. Thank you, Whitley!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Care To Danse?


----------



## NailArtNerd

This is my first post!  I've been a longtime gawker, but never posted anything until now!
I was excited to use my St. Patrick's Day stamps on my Cheeky-Happy Holidays plate


On my index, middle and pinky finger: China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover, with gold studs
Ring finger: China Glaze - Medallion
Thumb: OPI - Alpine Snow, stamped with Revlon top speed Emerald and random hex glitters placed from Sephora by OPI - Only Gold for Me


----------



## Lanymara

OPI From A to Z-urich - my favourite winter colour!


----------



## frick&frack

nailaday said:


> I already posted this on the green nail polish thread. Is that ok to do? This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why can't I embed pictures in my posts?




Great glitter in this!


----------



## devik

NailArtNerd said:


> This is my first post!  I've been a longtime gawker, but never posted anything until now!
> I was excited to use my St. Patrick's Day stamps on my Cheeky-Happy Holidays plate
> 
> 
> On my index, middle and pinky finger: China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover, with gold studs
> Ring finger: China Glaze - Medallion
> Thumb: OPI - Alpine Snow, stamped with Revlon top speed Emerald and random hex glitters placed from Sephora by OPI - Only Gold for Me



Welcome to tPF and to like the best thread on the whole site, NailArtNerd!  Based on that username I guess you've come to the right place!!! 

I really love your shamrocks and lovelies on the thumbnail - so perfectly appropriate! Great all-around mani. 

Can't wait to see more!!!!


----------



## devik

nailaday said:


> Hmm, let's try this again. This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken. Thank you, Whitley!



Glad to see you figured out the image thing, nailaday! And yes, AFAIK, cross-posting pics on these different threads is totally A-OK!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

nailaday said:


> Hmm, let's try this again. This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken. Thank you, Whitley!



You're welcome and your nails look so perfectly painted there. That color looks great on  you too.


----------



## roundandround

NailArtNerd said:


> This is my first post!  I've been a longtime gawker, but never posted anything until now!
> I was excited to use my St. Patrick's Day stamps on my Cheeky-Happy Holidays plate
> 
> 
> On my index, middle and pinky finger: China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover, with gold studs
> Ring finger: China Glaze - Medallion
> Thumb: OPI - Alpine Snow, stamped with Revlon top speed Emerald and random hex glitters placed from Sephora by OPI - Only Gold for Me




Great mani for St. Patrick's Day! I'm itching for a green mani lol



_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Scarab




Pretty shade on you!



pinky70 said:


> Guerlain in Gemma


 
I would love to see a mani of this color bc I got the Gemma lipstick! I never had a look on their nps but I'm sure it's a beautiful color 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Cool Reserve




Awesome color again Pollie! Keep going.



nailaday said:


> Hmm, let's try this again. This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken. Thank you, Whitley!




I really like this mani on you!



devik said:


> Illamasqua Dedicate
> 
> View attachment 2913106




Very pretty! Bad we don't have Illamasqua around here.


----------



## ScottyGal

roundandround said:


> Great mani for St. Patrick's Day! I'm itching for a green mani lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty shade on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a mani of this color bc I got the Gemma lipstick! I never had a look on their nps but I'm sure it's a beautiful color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome color again Pollie! Keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this mani on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Bad we don't have Illamasqua around here.



Thanks  &#128133;&#128149;


----------



## CatePNW

Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!

*Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> OPI This Color's Making Waves



What a color !! 



frick&frack said:


> ^purple is definitely my favorite on you!



Mine too  Need to take pic of my purples 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Lovely!



Thank you !



nailaday said:


> Hmm, let's try this again. This is Barry M Racing Green layered with BL Stratford Honey and a gold/green color shifting shimmer franken. Thank you, Whitley!



This is special !



roundandround said:


> Awesome color again Pollie! Keep going.



Thank you, round 
I will 



CatePNW said:


> Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!
> 
> *Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*
> 
> View attachment 2917583
> View attachment 2917584
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917585



Beautiful


----------



## purseprincess32

Sally Hanson Miracle Gel-160 Pinky Promise
Sally Hanson Gel topcoat


----------



## Rhayne

St. Patrick's day inspired nails. 

Sally Hansen Insta-dry - I-Rush Luck


----------



## devik

CatePNW said:


> Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!
> 
> *Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*
> 
> View attachment 2917583
> View attachment 2917584
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917585



THAT IS A GORGEOUS PINK! What a lovely manicure you did. Screw St Paddys Day green, I'm gonna do a pink one next!


----------



## frick&frack

NailArtNerd said:


> This is my first post!  I've been a longtime gawker, but never posted anything until now!
> I was excited to use my St. Patrick's Day stamps on my Cheeky-Happy Holidays plate
> 
> 
> On my index, middle and pinky finger: China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover, with gold studs
> Ring finger: China Glaze - Medallion
> Thumb: OPI - Alpine Snow, stamped with Revlon top speed Emerald and random hex glitters placed from Sephora by OPI - Only Gold for Me




Welcome to our thread 

That's such a cute St Patrick's day mani!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!
> 
> *Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*




Beautiful pink! SV has incredible shine.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> St. Patrick's day inspired nails.
> 
> Sally Hansen Insta-dry - I-Rush Luck




Haha...great name for a great green!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Chanel "peridot" & Color Club glitter "sultry"


----------



## frick&frack

mzbrown1103 said:


> Chanel "peridot" & Color Club glitter "sultry"




They complement each other perfectly! Very cool mani.


----------



## Cayca

Rhayne said:


> St. Patrick's day inspired nails.
> 
> Sally Hansen Insta-dry - I-Rush Luck
> 
> View attachment 2918393



Great colour and even better name.


----------



## Cayca

mzbrown1103 said:


> Chanel "peridot" & Color Club glitter "sultry"



Very glamorous combination.


----------



## mzbrown1103

frick&frack said:


> They complement each other perfectly! Very cool mani.


Thank you...that is the same thing I said to my hubby "they go together perfectly and they aren't the same brand".


----------



## mzbrown1103

Cayca said:


> Very glamorous combination.


Thank you!


----------



## devik

Rhayne said:


> St. Patrick's day inspired nails.
> 
> Sally Hansen Insta-dry - I-Rush Luck
> 
> View attachment 2918393



Now there's a true green! You're definitely rockin' St Paddy's!




mzbrown1103 said:


> Chanel "peridot" & Color Club glitter "sultry"



Agree with others - these look so nice together! It's an indie-luxe mani.


----------



## mzbrown1103

Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky red


----------



## pinky70

Odette from zoya


----------



## coconutsboston

Essie Power Clutch


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Grab with KleanColor Holo Pink on top of accent nail.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Illamasqua Grab with KleanColor Holo Pink on top of accent nail.




That's a fabulous color!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> that's a fabulous color!




+1


----------



## Pjsproul

Did have jessica Merlot on which I love unfortunately have taken it off for work tomorrow [emoji20]


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Illamasqua Grab with KleanColor Holo Pink on top of accent nail.
> 
> View attachment 2920895



Wow, such a vibrant colour!



Pjsproul said:


> Did have jessica Merlot on which I love unfortunately have taken it off for work tomorrow [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921288



Too bad you had to take it off. It looks like a lovely polish.


----------



## frick&frack

Pjsproul said:


> Did have jessica Merlot on which I love unfortunately have taken it off for work tomorrow




That's a lovely red! Bummer that you can't wear it to work.


----------



## Cayca

It's been a while since I last had a textured polish on  my nails. This is Maybelline Colorshow Crystallize Red Excess.


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> That's a fabulous color!





skyqueen said:


> +1





Cayca said:


> Wow, such a vibrant colour!



Thank you ladies! I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## JDV

Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find *something* that works!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> It's been a while since I last had a textured polish on  my nails. This is Maybelline Colorshow Crystallize Red Excess.




Love the color! Looks like a brown/burgundy, is that right? Funny that the name is red.


----------



## frick&frack

JDV said:


> Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find *something* that works!




Duri Rejuvacoat. Google it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

China Glaze Channelesque


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Love the color! Looks like a brown/burgundy, is that right? Funny that the name is red.


It looks brown on nails, but it is black with coppery-red glitter in bottle. I hate it when they put red in names of polishes that aren't red (eg. China Glaze Infra-Red, Essence Red Ahead).


----------



## devik

Pjsproul said:


> Did have jessica Merlot on which I love  unfortunately have taken it off for work tomorrow  [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921288



Aww too bad that you can't rock that color at work! It looks so inviting in the bottle!!





Cayca said:


> It's been a while since I last had a textured polish on  my nails. This is Maybelline Colorshow Crystallize Red Excess.



That color looks so good with your skintone!




JDV said:


> Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and  break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are  even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find  *something* that works!





frick&frack said:


> Duri Rejuvacoat. Google it.



JDV, did you see this recent thread? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/impossibly-soft-peely-disgusting-fingernails-help-895444.html

Many were recommending Trind there. Which ones have you tried?

Nailtiques works for me but I've been thinking of also starting biotin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JDV said:


> Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find *something* that works!


 

Check out Trind.. they have several products that will help


----------



## Cayca

JDV said:


> Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and  break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are  even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find  *something* that works!



I'm with gals who say to look for Trind products. They are really working and have a variety of products for different nail issues.



devik said:


> That color looks so good with your skintone!



Thank you. Sadly it chipped horribly on me so I had to take it off. I painted my nails Cuccio Dubai Me An Island now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## Jen123

My vampire is buff gel by opi


----------



## roundandround

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi
> View attachment 2923598




Very pretty neutral color!



Pjsproul said:


> Did have jessica Merlot on which I love unfortunately have taken it off for work tomorrow [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921288




Love this merlot color.



Cayca said:


> It's been a while since I last had a textured polish on  my nails. This is Maybelline Colorshow Crystallize Red Excess.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...lorshow-Crystallize-235-Red-Excess-3.jpg.html




Looks great on you!



JDV said:


> Chanel Atmosphere - I had a massive nail failure and break so they're all cut way way way down, my normally short nails are even shorter.  Stupid peeling nails, I really wish I could find *something* that works!




You're not alone lol Same reason why I didn't paint my nails for a couple of weeks now. One broke after another  they're slowly getting longer now  I don't have a remedy tho, I just wait when my nails recover again.



mzbrown1103 said:


> Chanel "peridot" & Color Club glitter "sultry"


 
That's a perfect pair of nps! 




CatePNW said:


> Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!
> 
> *Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*
> 
> View attachment 2917583
> View attachment 2917584
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917585




Love that pink shade on you!


----------



## roundandround

Rhayne said:


> St. Patrick's day inspired nails.
> 
> Sally Hansen Insta-dry - I-Rush Luck
> 
> View attachment 2918393




Pretty green mani!


------------------


I said I was itching for a greeen mani....


KOH Jewel


----------



## mzbrown1103

roundandround said:


> Very pretty neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this merlot color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone lol Same reason why I didn't paint my nails for a couple of weeks now. One broke after another  they're slowly getting longer now  I don't have a remedy tho, I just wait when my nails recover again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfect pair of nps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pink shade on you!


Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I'm with gals who say to look for Trind products. They are really working and have a variety of products for different nail issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sadly it chipped horribly on me so I had to take it off. I painted my nails Cuccio Dubai Me An Island now.




Very cool green!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I said I was itching for a greeen mani....
> 
> KOH Jewel




Beautiful green!


----------



## Cayca

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi
> View attachment 2923598


Now this is beautiful. So clean and pretty.



roundandround said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you.



frick&frack said:


> Very cool green!


Thanks. Going in your footsteps I added some glitter over it. I'll add a pic later.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi
> View attachment 2923598



Love it !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another week of  RBL Killa Red


----------



## devik

Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee


----------



## Jen123

roundandround said:


> Very pretty neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this merlot color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone lol Same reason why I didn't paint my nails for a couple of weeks now. One broke after another  they're slowly getting longer now  I don't have a remedy tho, I just wait when my nails recover again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfect pair of nps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pink shade on you!





frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral!





Cayca said:


> Now this is beautiful. So clean and pretty.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Going in your footsteps I added some glitter over it. I'll add a pic later.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !



Thank you ladies very much!


----------



## Jen123

devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717



Such a nice red!


----------



## zooba

devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717


  Great red!

CBL Precious Metals/CrowsToes Sweet as Sugar Cold as Ice with Dance Legend Sahara Crystal Top Coat


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi
> View attachment 2923598



Very pretty.



devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717



Nice red.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717



Fantastic red !


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717



Such a great red. BTW, to me DL is short for Dance Legend so I was confused for a moment until I realized there is another DL


----------



## devik

Jen123 said:


> My vampire is buff gel by opi
> View attachment 2923598



Love the name and the color!! Great mani shot.





Jen123 said:


> Such a nice red!





zooba said:


> Great red!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice red.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Fantastic red !





Cayca said:


> Such a great red. BTW, to me DL is short for Dance Legend so I was confused for a moment until I realized there is another DL



Thanks all! I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Rhayne

I trimmed all my nails (except thumbs and index fingers) and decided neutral for a while. 

Essie Mademoiselle and Sally Hansen Hard as Nails


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Thanks. Going in your footsteps I added some glitter over it. I'll add a pic later.




Yay! Glitter makes everything better.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee




Gorgeous deep red!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I trimmed all my nails (except thumbs and index fingers) and decided neutral for a while.
> 
> Essie Mademoiselle and Sally Hansen Hard as Nails




Looks like your nails have recovered from your move.


----------



## dream17

O.P.I! but its consistency is not fantastic


----------



## Rhayne

frick&frack said:


> Looks like your nails have recovered from your move.



Yes they finally have. I've been on top of them and they've been growing nicely. I've also started taking a new vitamin and I've definitely seen improvement in them since starting it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Done Out In Deco


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> I said I was itching for a greeen mani....
> 
> 
> KOH Jewel



Lol I don't know why the photo was been removed....maybe  I accidentally did it but nm 



frick&frack said:


> Beautiful green!



Haha did you managed to see this post? Thanks!



devik said:


> Another from the mixed polish exchange box: DL Just Walk Away Renee
> 
> View attachment 2924717



Pretty red on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Done Out In Deco



Lovely color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Sweet Star........don't like it at first but it'sgrowing on me now


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Seance


----------



## deltalady

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## ScottyGal

Illamasqua - Swinger, with a coat of Ciaté - Party Shoes


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Done Out In Deco




Love this clear pale lavender!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Haha did you managed to see this post?




I googled that KOH. I figured the pic didn't show because something was wrong with the app


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Sweet Star........don't like it at first but it'sgrowing on me now




It's frosty, but in a good way


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Illamasqua Seance




Another beautiful purple...that's 3 in a row!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> OPI My Private Jet




So edgy...probably my fav OPI!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Swinger, with a coat of Ciaté - Party Shoes




Nice & glitzy...looks great!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Nice & glitzy...looks great!



Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Chanel Sweet Star........don't like it at first but it'sgrowing on me now



Looks beautiful on you, round !



devik said:


> Illamasqua Seance
> 
> View attachment 2926912



Great color !



deltalady said:


> OPI My Private Jet



Love it !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Love this clear pale lavender!



Thank you


----------



## devik

Rhayne said:


> I trimmed all my nails (except thumbs and index fingers) and decided neutral for a while.
> 
> Essie Mademoiselle and Sally Hansen Hard as Nails
> 
> View attachment 2925721


Your nails are looking healthy! Love a natural color like this. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Done Out In Deco



Gah! Another gorgeous purple! This lavender is especially nice (though I probably say that about ALL of your purple pics!!!). 



roundandround said:


> Chanel Sweet Star........don't like it at first but it'sgrowing on me now



Gosh I like that one so much - it's subtle but fancy all at the same time! 




deltalady said:


> OPI My Private Jet



You're rocking the dark nails - looks great on you!




_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Swinger, with a coat of Ciaté - Party Shoes



I'm on an Illamasqua kick right now - don't have this one, great to see it on your nails _Lee!! Looks v. nice.


----------



## pinky70

Essie in raspberry


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Yay! Glitter makes everything better.



I completely forgot to share a pic and now I have a different mani.

This is China Glaze Pine-ing For Glitter over Cuccio Dubai Me An Island.





Then I wore Morgan Taylor Party At The Palace.





And yesterday I upgraded it to this spun sugar skitelette manicure.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I completely forgot to share a pic and now I have a different mani.
> 
> This is China Glaze Pine-ing For Glitter over Cuccio Dubai Me An Island.
> 
> Then I wore Morgan Taylor Party At The Palace
> 
> And yesterday I upgraded it to this spun sugar skitelette manicure.




Love them all! Beautiful greens for St Patty's day. I have that ChG too


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.




Nice taupe & cool bottle!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> View attachment 2929692



This name :lolots:

Great color ! I need to check Smith & Cult out.


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Love them all! Beautiful greens for St Patty's day. I have that ChG too


Thanks. You see how you've influenced me (though not on purpose) so I started to wear glitter 



Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> View attachment 2929692



Lovely colour.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> View attachment 2929692



love it!!


----------



## Cayca

Oh, we got some sunshine. Tame to take out a holo polish 
This is Mentality Nail Polish in Distinct.


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> I completely forgot to share a pic and now I have a different mani.
> 
> This is China Glaze Pine-ing For Glitter over Cuccio Dubai Me An Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I wore Morgan Taylor Party At The Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday I upgraded it to this spun sugar skitelette manicure.




All the greens! And all so different! I like how creative these are - the progression is so fun! 

I think the Morgan Taylor color is my fave of the set though. 




Cayca said:


> Oh, we got some sunshine. Tame to take out a holo polish
> This is Mentality Nail Polish in Distinct.



Never heard of this brand! Gonna have to look them up. You can never go wrong with a purple-y holo!!





Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> View attachment 2929692


What a great taupe - very classy!


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> All the greens! And all so different! I like how creative these are - the progression is so fun!
> 
> I think the Morgan Taylor color is my fave of the set though.


I have a soft spot for greens 



devik said:


> Never heard of this brand! Gonna have to look them up. You can never go wrong with a purple-y holo!!


Thanks. It is Californian indie brand and they have some gorgeous matte and holo polishes at very reasonable prices.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JDV

Another week of Chanel Atmosphere for me.

Thanks for the replies last week, I'm going to give Trind or Duri a try, I'm hoping my two problem nails will fall in line.  The rest have come so far, I used to never get compliments on my nails.  As a reformed nail biter that's huge!  I'm hoping for the best....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Thanks. You see how you've influenced me (though not on purpose) so I started to wear glitter


^ that's just one more motivation for me to start posting pics again...




Cayca said:


> Oh, we got some sunshine. Tame to take out a holo polish
> This is Mentality Nail Polish in Distinct.


^AWESOME color!  wow...I love it. looks like some kind of edgy purple.  it reminds me of china glaze - bogie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Oh, we got some sunshine. Tame to take out a holo polish
> This is Mentality Nail Polish in Distinct.



Love that !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you , caitlin1214, for posting this color !
I really love it 

No Peeking !


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> ^ that's just one more motivation for me to start posting pics again...



Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## Rhayne

Happy St. Patrick's day! 

And for the holiday I did green tips with Sally Hansen's I-rush luck insta-dri formula. Not my best freehand but it's ok.


----------



## floridasun8

Happy St. Pattys Day!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , caitlin1214, for posting this color !
> I really love it
> 
> No Peeking !




Another edgy purple...looks fabu on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!
> 
> And for the holiday I did green tips with Sally Hansen's I-rush luck insta-dri formula. Not my best freehand but it's ok.




Cute for St Patrick's day!


----------



## frick&frack

floridasun8 said:


> Happy St. Pattys Day!




The glitter makes it an extra fun St Patrick's day mani!


----------



## devik

Lynbdesigns Painted Lady - but I messed up the mani  so no photo. It is/was a nice light teal blue sparkle thing.


----------



## ScottyGal

Illamasqua - Swinger


----------



## Cayca

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Swinger



It is gloriously pretty.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cbl little red corvette


----------



## ScottyGal

Cayca said:


> It is gloriously pretty.



Thanks  would be much nicer if one of my nails hadn't broke!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Swinger




So pretty on you!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> So pretty on you!



Thank you &#128537;


----------



## zooba

Dance Legend by Anna Gorelova Bag of Bones with Crowstoes Overtime till Springtime as accent nail


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## satohi

floridasun8 said:


> Happy St. Pattys Day!



I love glitter, french manicures! They always add a little something special.


----------



## satohi

This was my St. Patty's day mani!: China Glaze in Four Leaf Clover w/ Chanel Illusion D'Or over the middle finger.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> It's frosty, but in a good way


 

Thank you f&f! This np is neutral but somewhat unique IMO. There's this special tiny, tiny holo glitters that'll entertain you when hit by the light, very pretty.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks beautiful on you, round !


 

Thanks Pollie!



Cayca said:


> I completely forgot to share a pic and now I have a different mani.
> 
> This is China Glaze Pine-ing For Glitter over Cuccio Dubai Me An Island.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...China-Glaze-Pine-ing-For-Glitter-1_1.jpg.html
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...China-Glaze-Pine-ing-For-Glitter-1_1.jpg.htmlhttp://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...China-Glaze-Pine-ing-For-Glitter-1_1.jpg.html
> 
> Then I wore Morgan Taylor Party At The Palace.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca.../Morgan-Taylor-Party-at-the-Palace-1.jpg.html
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca.../Morgan-Taylor-Party-at-the-Palace-1.jpg.htmlhttp://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca.../Morgan-Taylor-Party-at-the-Palace-1.jpg.html
> 
> And yesterday I upgraded it to this spun sugar skitelette manicure.


 

Love all your manis! Pretty colors and the nail art looks fab!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Done Out In Deco


 

Looks great on you! ChG-No peeking is awesome too!



devik said:


> Illamasqua Seance
> 
> View attachment 2926912


 

Very pretty shade on you!



devik said:


> Gosh I like that one so much - it's subtle but fancy all at the same time!


 

Beautiful on you!


----------



## roundandround

Dior Sailor


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Love all your manis! Pretty colors and the nail art looks fab!!



Thank you. I rarely venture into nail art zone so I am very pleased whenever people like what I come up with.



roundandround said:


> Dior Sailor



That is such a joyful shade of blue.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pmburk

OPI Skyfall (gel)


----------



## frick&frack

satohi said:


> This was my St. Patty's day mani!: China Glaze in Four Leaf Clover w/ Chanel Illusion D'Or over the middle finger.




Such a beautiful green!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior Sailor




Wow...that's a stunning blue!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> OPI Skyfall (gel)




Love that burgundy!


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult "She Said Yeah"


----------



## KM7029

floridasun8 said:


> Happy St. Pattys Day!




LOVE this!  Looks AWESOME!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "She Said Yeah"
> View attachment 2934050




Pretty color on you


----------



## Rhayne

Its the first day of spring and it's gonna snow. [emoji26] but my nails are thinking about spring

Sinful Colors Verbena
Essie Mademoiselle as base


----------



## devik

satohi said:


> This was my St. Patty's day mani!: China Glaze in Four Leaf Clover w/ Chanel Illusion D'Or over the middle finger.





_Lee said:


> Illamasqua - Swinger





roundandround said:


> Dior Sailor





pmburk said:


> OPI Skyfall (gel)





Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "She Said Yeah"
> View attachment 2934050





Rhayne said:


> Its the first day of spring and it's gonna snow. [emoji26] but my nails are thinking about spring
> 
> Sinful Colors Verbena
> Essie Mademoiselle as base
> 
> View attachment 2934480



OMG EVERYONE POSTED SUCH GORGEOUS NAILS THIS WEEK!!

Satohi - what a lovely SPD mani you did! Great combo.

Illamasqua - my fave! Don't have that color, really nice on you _Lee!

roundandround: That blue is perfect - I am gravitating towards blues right now too. I love your two pics.

pmburk and Librarychickie, both of you have perfect manicures and TDF colors! Love love love - that S&C is ugh so pretty!

Rayne, so cute, so creative, I love the tips you did! Your nails are growing so fast, too.


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "She Said Yeah"
> View attachment 2934050




Perfection!


----------



## devik

Sigh. Another hard-to-photograph one. At least the color of the bottle is close to actual!

                                Il était un vernis                 
In Teal We Trust


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "She Said Yeah"




Lovely periwinkle!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Its the first day of spring and it's gonna snow. [emoji26] but my nails are thinking about spring
> 
> Sinful Colors Verbena
> Essie Mademoiselle as base




Pretty purple Frenchie!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Sigh. Another hard-to-photograph one. At least the color of the bottle is close to actual!
> 
> Il était un vernis
> In Teal We Trust




Love that metallic shine!


----------



## krissa

Essie's better half. Looks more pink, but there's a nice hint of purple in there.


----------



## Cayca

krissa said:


> Essie's better half. Looks more pink, but there's a nice hint of purple in there.



Oh, such a pretty shade.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> Lovely periwinkle!



Periwinkle! That's totally the name of that color!!!!




krissa said:


> Essie's better half. Looks more pink, but there's a nice hint of purple in there.



Oooo that's really gorgeous on you, krissa!!


----------



## Jen123

Just got opi gel Kyoto pearl... It's a little more milky than the alpine snow I had on last week


----------



## theITbag

Essie Angel food with Hi Maintenance on top...just in time for spring


----------



## Sweet Moli

Today I have 2 *Picture Polish* -* LakoDom* & *Enchanting*:


----------



## krissa

Jen123 said:


> Just got opi gel Kyoto pearl... It's a little more milky than the alpine snow I had on last week
> 
> View attachment 2935576



This is gorg! I love pearly whites and alpine snow.


----------



## Cayca

Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have 2 *Picture Polish* -* LakoDom* & *Enchanting*:
> 
> View attachment 2935961



Enchanting is very aptly named


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Essie's better half. Looks more pink, but there's a nice hint of purple in there.




That shade of pink is fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Just got opi gel Kyoto pearl... It's a little more milky than the alpine snow I had on last week




Sweet white mani!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Angel food with Hi Maintenance on top...just in time for spring




Very soft & delicate!


----------



## frick&frack

Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have 2 *Picture Polish* -* LakoDom* & *Enchanting*:




Cool stamping & love the green!


----------



## Maurie97

Estee Lauder Caviar. Its a gorgeous grey/almost leans towards a teal color. 

I'm too lazy to post a picture though, will try tomorrow. Can I ask how you guys get pictures here. I have to take the picture and then email to myself and then upload to photobucket. Is there an easier way, like right from your phone?


----------



## Sweet Moli

frick&frack said:


> Cool stamping & love the green!




Thank you


----------



## Sweet Moli

Cayca said:


> Enchanting is very aptly named




And the nail polish is stunning in person :greengrin:


----------



## Cayca

Sweet Moli said:


> And the nail polish is stunning in person :greengrin:



I can only imagine how beautiful it is in person. I may actually have to see for myself 

Today I stamped a design from BP-42 image plate over Morgan Taylor Little Black Dress using  Essence Superheroes Power Girl.





http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frick&frack

Maurie97 said:


> Estee Lauder Caviar. Its a gorgeous grey/almost leans towards a teal color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to post a picture though, will try tomorrow. Can I ask how you guys get pictures here. I have to take the picture and then email to myself and then upload to photobucket. Is there an easier way, like right from your phone?


You can upload straight from your phone to photobucket with their app.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today I stamped a design from BP-42 image plate over Morgan Taylor Little Black Dress using  Essence Superheroes Power Girl.




Gorgeous blues, great stamping, & that metallic sheen is cool!


----------



## Maurie97

frick&frack said:


> You can upload straight from your phone to photobucket with their app.



I did not know that photobucket had an app for phones. I installed it and to now figure out how to get them here. 
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Maurie97

But now how do I get them from PB to here via the phone...lol.


----------



## Maurie97

Estee Lauder Caviar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoke red


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous blues, great stamping, & that metallic sheen is cool!


Thanks. I love to stamp with duochromes, but sadly the colour shift is somewhat lost on this one.


----------



## Melora24

Maurie97 said:


> But now how do I get them from PB to here via the phone...lol.



No need to use PB. Just install tPF app, and you'll be able to upload the pics you took with your phone


----------



## Sweet Moli

Cayca said:


> I can only imagine how beautiful it is in person. I may actually have to see for myself
> 
> Today I stamped a design from BP-42 image plate over Morgan Taylor Little Black Dress using  Essence Superheroes Power Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I like that stamping, usually on black base the dark colors don't pop up. But in your case it looks marvelous!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky (gel) - Iced Cappuccino


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

CatePNW said:


> Have to catch up on the photos here, thanks to all who post, love the inspiration!  I am trying *Seche Vite* base and top coats for the first time, and I've never had such nice shine!  Hope it lasts too!
> 
> *Sally Hanson Salon ROSY OUTLOOK*
> 
> View attachment 2917583
> View attachment 2917584
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917585


Wow! This is a great pink!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

mzbrown1103 said:


> Color Club blue Ming & glitter (don't know the name)


Looks like CC Beyond the Mistletoe


----------



## mzbrown1103

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Looks like CC Beyond the Mistletoe



Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky (gel) - Iced Cappuccino




Nice neutral!


----------



## Rhayne

I finally found my Essie Grow Stronger. I thought it was in my polish box from the move... Nope. It was in my purse. Haha. I just did one coat today you can see my thumb on my right hand peeled a little when I was using it to take a sticker off of a glass on Saturday. Basically ripped the polish off I was wearing and a layer of nail too.


----------



## Maurie97

Melora24 said:


> No need to use PB. Just install tPF app, and you'll be able to upload the pics you took with your phone


I have the app on my phone for tPf but I cannot find a button with a camera or anything similar for uploading pictures. I have an android, not iphone and maybe that affects what I can do.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Maurie97

Zoya Jana........love these types of greige/purple colors, all shades and variations.


----------



## Melora24

Maurie97 said:


> I have the app on my phone for tPf but I cannot find a button with a camera or anything similar for uploading pictures. I have an android, not iphone and maybe that affects what I can do.  Thank you so much for your help.



I have android too. When you're answering to a msg, hit the 3 dots (top-right corner), or the menu button. Choose "attach an image" (or something like that, my phone isn't in English), and you'll be given the choice between take a pic or choose one from the gallery.
I usually take the picture before, b/c re-takes inside the app are a pain.
Good luck


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

frick&frack said:


> Duri Rejuvacoat. Google it.


This wasn't aimed at me, but I'm going to give it a try. My nails just keep breaking and I don't know why. It's sooo frustrating. 

Oh, thanks!



krissa said:


> Essie's better half. Looks more pink, but there's a nice hint of purple in there.



This is such a pretty color.



theITbag said:


> Essie Angel food with Hi Maintenance on top...just in time for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935838



Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This wasn't aimed at me, but I'm going to give it a try. My nails just keep breaking and I don't know why. It's sooo frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks!




My problem is peeling nails. I attribute it to them being dry. DR & cuticle oil along with consistent moisturizing have made all the difference for me.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Dating A Royal


----------



## Ganymede

Essie Lady Like - pleasantly surprised by formula and new bigger brush! 
No chips as of yet...


----------



## roundandround

Cayca said:


> Thank you. I rarely venture into nail art zone so I am very pleased whenever people like what I come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a joyful shade of blue.


 

Me too! I like it when I see on someone's nails but I'm too lazy to try/do on my nails.


Thanks, this blue is really awesome.



frick&frack said:


> Wow...that's a stunning blue!


 

Thank you f&f, this is my 2nd favorite blue shade, no.1 is from KOH.



devik said:


> roundandround: That blue is perfect - I am gravitating towards blues right now too. I love your two pics.


 

Thanks! I'm in blue kicks right now.



Cayca said:


> I can only imagine how beautiful it is in person. I may actually have to see for myself
> 
> Today I stamped a design from BP-42 image plate over Morgan Taylor Little Black Dress using  Essence Superheroes Power Girl.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...an-Taylor-Little-Black-Dress-stamped.jpg.html
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...an-Taylor-Little-Black-Dress-stamped.jpg.htmlhttp://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...an-Taylor-Little-Black-Dress-stamped.jpg.html


 

Very pretty color combo!



Maurie97 said:


> Estee Lauder Caviar


 

Great muted blue-grey shade on you!



Sweet Moli said:


> Today I have 2 *Picture Polish* -* LakoDom* & *Enchanting*:
> 
> View attachment 2935961


 

Pretty on you! I noticed that Picture Polish have pretty nps.


----------



## roundandround

Blue again 


OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Blue again
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.




Such a fabulous color & holo! Doesn't matter about the pic


----------



## unluckystars

Nars Night Rider


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Blue again
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.



What a stunner!
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Maurie97 said:


> Zoya *Jana*........love these types of greige/purple colors, all shades and variations.


Me too 
That must be a great color. Wish I could get it...





roundandround said:


> Blue again
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.



So beautiful, round !

I'm wearing CG " No Peeking " again


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Melora24

My cuticles still need work (sorry about that), but I really fell in love with this Caribbean Blue.
Not that happy with Seche vite, though: shrinking problem, and it's already starting to chip after 2 days.


----------



## sb1212

Melora24 said:


> My cuticles still need work (sorry about that), but I really fell in love with this Caribbean Blue.
> Not that happy with Seche vite, though: shrinking problem, and it's already starting to chip after 2 days.




Pretty blue


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

roundandround said:


> Blue again
> 
> OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.



Stunning!


----------



## satohi

roundandround said:


> Blue again
> 
> 
> OPI DS Glamour-sorry this is an older picture, haven't have any ray of sunshine today aside having problems in resizing photos on photobucket.




This holo is making me want to bust out mine and do the next mani with one of them! So pretty!


----------



## satohi

Most recent mani with a failed stamping attempt on the middle finger and an accent jewel on the ring finger. The polish is Rescue Beauty Lounge "All About Yves."


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> My cuticles still need work (sorry about that), but I really fell in love with this Caribbean Blue.
> Not that happy with Seche vite, though: shrinking problem, and it's already starting to chip after 2 days.




Beautiful ocean blue! SV shrinks when worn over a big-3-free NP. I usually sandwich a big-3-free topcoat between, & that works.


----------



## frick&frack

satohi said:


> Most recent mani with a failed stamping attempt on the middle finger and an accent jewel on the ring finger. The polish is Rescue Beauty Lounge "All About Yves."




Love that bright blue!


----------



## satohi

frick&frack said:


> Love that bright blue!




Thank you! I saw someone with a Dior Sailor mani on this thread and was inspired since I hadn't tried All About Yves yet, I figured I should try it. One of these days I'm going to get around to comparing Sailor, RBL All About Yves, RBL International Klein Blue 2012, and Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Tidal Wave. (What can I say? I'm a sucker for these kinds of blues!)


----------



## xlana

Bamboo White by Nails Inc & Victoria Beckham.


----------



## Jen123

xlana said:


> Bamboo White by Nails Inc & Victoria Beckham.




So classy, I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

xlana said:


> Bamboo White by Nails Inc & Victoria Beckham.




Pretty!


----------



## Rhayne

Again I have one coat of Essie Grow Stronger on. 

And I found this old pic on my PC from my old etsy shop (when I was selling jewelry) and just wanted to share a side by side from 2011 and today. I just trimmed them so they were longer. Wow have my nails come a long way or what?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## Bananajam123

Rhayne said:


> Again I have one coat of Essie Grow Stronger on.
> 
> And I found this old pic on my PC from my old etsy shop (when I was selling jewelry) and just wanted to share a side by side from 2011 and today. I just trimmed them so they were longer. Wow have my nails come a long way or what?
> 
> View attachment 2945329



Wow. That's a great improvement.  Your nails look lovely now


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Such a fabulous color & holo! Doesn't matter about the pic


 

Thank you! Well, I really  like to make a new picture lol



Cayca said:


> What a stunner!


 

Thanks!



Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful, round !
> 
> I'm wearing CG " No Peeking " again


 

Thanks Pollie, I'm still wearing it now with tiny, tiny chips on the 3 nails only  Wel remove it later.


I'll have to google ChG No Peeking 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Stunning!


 

Thank you!



satohi said:


> This holo is making me want to bust out mine and do the next mani with one of them! So pretty!


 

Thank you! 


Your blue mani looks fab on you! Love all those nail art too.




satohi said:


> Thank you! I saw someone with a Dior Sailor mani on this thread and was inspired since I hadn't tried All About Yves yet, I figured I should try it. One of these days I'm going to get around to comparing Sailor, RBL All About Yves, RBL International Klein Blue 2012, and Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Tidal Wave. (What can I say? I'm a sucker for these kinds of blues!)


 

It was me....Sailor is very pretty isn't it? 




Oh please, please do....and post it on here


----------



## roundandround

Melora24 said:


> My cuticles still need work (sorry about that), but I really fell in love with this Caribbean Blue.
> Not that happy with Seche vite, though: shrinking problem, and it's already starting to chip after 2 days.




Great looking shade of blue on you!



xlana said:


> Bamboo White by Nails Inc & Victoria Beckham.




What a beautiful neutral mani!



satohi said:


> Most recent mani with a failed stamping attempt on the middle finger and an accent jewel on the ring finger. The polish is Rescue Beauty Lounge "All About Yves."
> 
> View attachment 2943225




Love this blue and the nail art.



Rhayne said:


> Again I have one coat of Essie Grow Stronger on.
> 
> And I found this old pic on my PC from my old etsy shop (when I was selling jewelry) and just wanted to share a side by side from 2011 and today. I just trimmed them so they were longer. Wow have my nails come a long way or what?
> 
> View attachment 2945329




Looks beautiful, your nails looks so healthy too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-ladylike.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Essie Flowerista


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Flowerista




Such a lovely color for spring!


----------



## Jen123

Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Flowerista




Beautiful!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

xlana said:


> Bamboo White by Nails Inc & Victoria Beckham.



Very nice.



Rhayne said:


> Again I have one coat of Essie Grow Stronger on.
> 
> And I found this old pic on my PC from my old etsy shop (when I was selling jewelry) and just wanted to share a side by side from 2011 and today. I just trimmed them so they were longer. Wow have my nails come a long way or what?
> 
> View attachment 2945329



Great progress!


----------



## Tiare

L'Oreal "Totally d' accord" from some 50 Shades inspired collection. It's a perfect, gliterry grayish teal. Lasts forever too. I need to hunt down a backup!


----------



## pollekeskisses

EdM like sugar. Perfect for easter and yet subtle enough for work.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> EdM like sugar. Perfect for easter and yet subtle enough for work.




Sweet Easter mani!


----------



## Jen123

pollekeskisses said:


> EdM like sugar. Perfect for easter and yet subtle enough for work.




Very cute!!


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Flowerista



That orchid pink is soooo pretty!


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Big Apple Red!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Big Apple Red!




Great classic red mani!


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Big Apple Red!
> 
> View attachment 2949209




Pretty red


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Great classic red mani!





sb1212 said:


> Pretty red



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## xlana

Jen123 said:


> So classy, I love it!





frick&frack said:


> Pretty!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Very nice.





roundandround said:


> What a beautiful neutral mani!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Strawberry Margarita


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Such a lovely color for spring!





Jen123 said:


> Beautiful!





devik said:


> That orchid pink is soooo pretty!



Thank you all


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pollekeskisses said:


> EdM like sugar. Perfect for easter and yet subtle enough for work.



Pretty !



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Big Apple Red!
> 
> View attachment 2949209



Lovely !


----------



## OverAnalyst

Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.


----------



## Cayca

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.



The colour does look gorgeous.


----------



## Jen123

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.




Awesome color!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.



Wow !


----------



## devik

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.



Oh man that's beautiful. 

Good luck with the move! Can be so hard on the nails.


----------



## frick&frack

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.




Love this vamp!


----------



## roundandround

OverAnalyst said:


> Deborah Lippmann - *****es Brew. I'm in the middle of moving and don't have my cleanup brush, ugh!  Gorgeous color, though. It's got a subtle shimmer that adds great depth.




What an awesome mani on you! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Flowerista




Looks lovely on you Pollie! Love that np name lol 



pollekeskisses said:


> EdM like sugar. Perfect for easter and yet subtle enough for work.




Great mani for easter.



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Big Apple Red!
> 
> View attachment 2949209




Gorgeous red on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

I cant quote properly on my mobile but thanks everyone!


----------



## pmburk

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate


----------



## aleahsophie

Chanel Coco Blue !


----------



## devik

pmburk said:


> OPI First Date at the Golden Gate



Very nice orange-y reddish color - just like the Golden Gate!! Aptly named. 



aleahsophie said:


> Chanel Coco Blue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954277



Hi aleahsophie - welcome to the NOTD thread on tPF - your manicure is lovely!! What a great blue for springtime.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Chanel Blue Satin


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> OPI First Date at the Golden Gate



Lovely on you!


----------



## frick&frack

aleahsophie said:


> Chanel Coco Blue !




Great blue for spring!


----------



## Jen123

pmburk said:


> OPI First Date at the Golden Gate







aleahsophie said:


> Chanel Coco Blue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954277




Very pretty ladies!


----------



## aleahsophie

Don't know how to quote multiple posts, but thank you everyone !


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.

It's changes colour:
- cold = pink
- warm = white-ish

 &#55357;&#56453;


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Forget Me Not


----------



## Melora24

Sally Hansen, Gunmetal


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.
> 
> It's changes colour:
> - cold = pink
> - warm = white-ish
> 
> &#55357;&#56453;




Wow...that's a huge shift!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Forget Me Not




The electric blue looks fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen, Gunmetal




Great metallic!


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.
> 
> It's changes colour:
> - cold = pink
> - warm = white-ish
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;



Thermals are so much fun! It's great that you were able to post pics of both states. 




taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Forget Me Not


I still don't have any Picture Polish but photos like this make me want to try them! Fun color. 



Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen, Gunmetal


You did a lovely job with this manicure - no brush strokes! I have trouble with that sometimes on colors like that. I think this looks great on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pmburk said:


> OPI First Date at the Golden Gate



Pretty red !



aleahsophie said:


> Chanel Coco Blue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954277



Love this blue !



_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.
> 
> It's changes colour:
> - cold = pink
> - warm = white-ish
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;



That's great ! Never tried something like this, perhaps I should...



taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Forget Me Not



What a COLOR !



Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen, Gunmetal



Beautiful !


Today I'm wearing Dior Purple Mix, yesterday CG Below Deck


----------



## Melora24

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.
> 
> It's changes colour:
> - cold = pink
> - warm = white-ish
> 
> &#55357;&#56453;



Great idea!
I have one that changes with the sun, that's fun too!


----------



## purseprincess32

Julie G Santorini


----------



## roundandround

KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot


----------



## purseprincess32

*roundandround* Wow! That Koh nail color is absolutely beautiful on you!


----------



## roundandround

aleahsophie said:


> Chanel Coco Blue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954277


 

Very pretty on you! Coco Blue is also one of top favorite blue np.



_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Bubblez.
> 
> It's changes colour:
> - cold = pink
> - warm = white-ish
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;


 

What a dramatic color change, pretty!



taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Forget Me Not


 

Another pretty blue mani is this.



Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen, Gunmetal


 

Great vampy mani on you!



pmburk said:


> OPI First Date at the Golden Gate


 

Pretty!


----------



## roundandround

purseprincess32 said:


> *roundandround* Wow! That Koh nail color is absolutely beautiful on you!




Thank you! This color really looks prettier IRL.


----------



## aleahsophie

roundandround said:


> Very pretty on you! Coco Blue is also one of top favorite blue np.



Thank you ! I'm normally not very fond of blue nail polishes, but I like this one


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> The electric blue looks fabulous on you!



Thank you F&F.  What color np are you wearing now?  



devik said:


> Thermals are so much fun! It's great that you were able to post pics of both states.
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have any Picture Polish but photos like this make me want to try them! Fun color.
> 
> 
> You did a lovely job with this manicure - no brush strokes! I have trouble with that sometimes on colors like that. I think this looks great on you!



Thank you Devik.  I like PP np's a lot.  I only have 4 but want more.  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Pretty red !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this blue !
> 
> 
> 
> That's great ! Never tried something like this, perhaps I should...
> 
> 
> 
> What a COLOR !
> 
> 
> Beautiful !
> 
> 
> Today I'm wearing Dior Purple Mix, yesterday CG Below Deck



Thank you Pollie-Jean


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot



I like your blue mani also.  I just love blue nails.  I'm thinking about changing to a turquoise blue next.


----------



## chowlover2

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot



Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot




Such a stunner! [emoji170]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thank you F&F.  What color np are you wearing now?




Just painted zoya - Dillon this morning [emoji6]


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot



It looks simply gorgeous.

Today I painted my nails CND Vinylux Pretty Poison.




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## unluckystars

Last week, Chanel Blue Boy with Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling on ring finger.


----------



## unluckystars

Over the weekend, Zoya Tiana with Elevation Polish on ring finger


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## devik

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot



It's so shiny!! Whoa! Gorgeous!!!





Cayca said:


> Today I painted my nails CND Vinylux Pretty Poison.



Definitely an appropriate name for that one! Your nails always look great. 



unluckystars said:


> Last week, Chanel Blue Boy with Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling on ring finger.



A classic! Amazing how much that color can shift, too - great for early spring. 



unluckystars said:


> Over the weekend, Zoya Tiana with Elevation Polish on ring finger



I'm not sure everyone could pull off that color, but you're rocking it! Very nice.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today I painted my nails CND Vinylux Pretty Poison.




Such a cool NP!


----------



## frick&frack

unluckystars said:


> Last week, Chanel Blue Boy with Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling on ring finger.




Pretty blue combo!


----------



## frick&frack

unluckystars said:


> Over the weekend, Zoya Tiana with Elevation Polish on ring finger




Love the Elevation accent!


----------



## Cayca

unluckystars said:


> Over the weekend, Zoya Tiana with Elevation Polish on ring finger



Such a fun colour combo 



frick&frack said:


> Such a cool NP!





devik said:


> Definitely an appropriate name for that one! Your nails always look great. .



Thanks gals


----------



## taniherd

Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.


----------



## Rhayne

taniherd said:


> Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.



Beautiful!


----------



## taniherd

Rhayne said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you Rhayne [emoji6]
What color are you wearing today?


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Just painted zoya - Dillon this morning [emoji6]




Pic? Pretty please [emoji51]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> KOH No Worries the most used blue in my stash   Sorry for the crappy mobile Phone shot



Looks so beautiful, round !!



Cayca said:


> It looks simply gorgeous.
> 
> Today I painted my nails CND Vinylux Pretty Poison.



Great, it's looking dangerous 



unluckystars said:


> Last week, Chanel Blue Boy with Deborah Lippmann Bring on the Bling on ring finger.



Lovely color !



unluckystars said:


> Over the weekend, Zoya Tiana with Elevation Polish on ring finger



The ring finger is so cute !



taniherd said:


> Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.



Beautiful ! Love Fairy Dust


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.




Love both colors on you! That's a major shift. The first pic looks cool...like a color Frenchie.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Pic? Pretty please [emoji51]




I'll try [emoji6]


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult "Doe My Dear"


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "Doe My Dear"
> 
> View attachment 2957975




Lovely color


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "Doe My Dear"




Nice neutral!


----------



## CatePNW

OPI No Room For The Blues.  I feel like a smurf!  This is my first time using blue, it was hard to work with but came out nice.


----------



## Cloverberry

Essie watermelon


----------



## pinky70

Zoya zanna


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zoya Jana


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "Doe My Dear"
> 
> View attachment 2957975





CatePNW said:


> OPI No Room For The Blues.  I feel like a smurf!  This is my first time using blue, it was hard to work with but *came out nice.  *
> 
> View attachment 2958123
> View attachment 2958125



I agree! Both those colors look just great on both you ladies. Very nice colors and nice nails!!!


----------



## lavietalia

* Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. What can I say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly. 

Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints. 

The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and ooooh boy am I in trouble. I think this was the equivalent of opening Pandora's Box. Let the hoarding begin!!!


----------



## Librarychickie

Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad. 

First attempt--




Second try --


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> View attachment 2960299
> 
> 
> Second try --
> 
> View attachment 2960300



That's beautiful, bubbles and all!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> OPI No Room For The Blues.  I feel like a smurf!  This is my first time using blue, it was hard to work with but came out nice.




Very fun shade of blue!


----------



## frick&frack

lavietalia said:


> * Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. What can I say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly.
> 
> 
> 
> Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints.
> 
> 
> 
> The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and ooooh boy am I in trouble. I think this was the equivalent of opening Pandora's Box. Let the hoarding begin!!!




Great glitter! Welcome to the indie NP world [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.




Gorgeous color! Sorry about the bubbles.


----------



## Cayca

taniherd said:


> Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.



Very nice thermal effect.



Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult "Doe My Dear"
> 
> View attachment 2957975



Love it.



lavietalia said:


> * Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not  realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. What can I  say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good  ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly.
> 
> Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints.
> 
> The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and  ooooh boy am I in trouble. I think this was the equivalent of opening  Pandora's Box. Let the hoarding begin!!!



Looks like a fun polish.



Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of  love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection.  First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin  jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The  white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I  took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which  appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple  topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely  there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> View attachment 2960299
> 
> 
> Second try --
> 
> View attachment 2960300



Too bad about the bubbling, but colour is lovely.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Great, it's looking dangerous



Thanks. It is dangerously pretty, but quality could be better.
I've been wearing Zoya Oswin these past few days.


----------



## veronica smith

i'm wearing sephora the new black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## devik

lavietalia said:


> ** Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. *What can I say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly.
> 
> Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints.
> 
> The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and ooooh boy am I in trouble. I think this was the equivalent of opening Pandora's Box. Let the hoarding begin!!!



Aaaah I know the feeling on seeing a manicure up close and personal like that - and saying "Ugh!" Everyone here is in the same boat, so no worries about that (even though some ladies always post PERFECT manis - I'm always jealous of their skillz!!). But I fully understand. I haven't had time to do a proper manicure in weeks now but I also haven't posted any pics of the in-between colors I've had, since I just slapped those on without doing proper maintenance - and really, nobody needs to see those. 

On your new discovery of indies.... if you're anything like me, YES YOU ARE IN TROUBLE!!! 

But it's beautiful trouble.

Glittery trouble.

Sparkly and shiny trouble.

(For me specifically: _cheaper-than-buying-another-pair-of-shoes _trouble!)

So who can complain about that???? 

But, uh, yeah... welcome to the rabbit hole!!!!!




Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> View attachment 2960299
> 
> 
> Second try --
> 
> View attachment 2960300



Wow that's a high-maintenance system! ITA on the color, but finicky... urgh! I have a hard enough time getting my nails to look good WITHOUT the polish rebelling on me like that! I think your manicure ended up looking wonderful though. 

And every time I go back to look at that second picture... The color is truly beautiful!!!!




Cayca said:


> Thanks. It is dangerously pretty, but quality could be better.
> I've been wearing Zoya Oswin these past few days.



Ooooo sparkles!!! I had a Lynnbdesigns glitter on for one day over the weekend and had to take it off - boy are those glitters tough to remove.   Any tips? (Besides just pure acetone?)  I swear, it felt like I was scraping off a top layer of my nail to get the durned glitter to be gone.

This one looks GREAT on you though!! I know you go for darker shades but I **really** like this one on you. 




veronica smith said:


> i'm wearing sephora the new black



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> I like your blue mani also.  I just love blue nails.  I'm thinking about changing to a turquoise blue next.


 


chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


frick&frack said:


> Such a stunner! [emoji170]


 


Cayca said:


> It looks simply gorgeous.


 


devik said:


> It's so shiny!! Whoa! Gorgeous!!!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks so beautiful, round !!




Thanks ladies, love that blue mani


----------



## roundandround

CatePNW said:


> OPI No Room For The Blues.  I feel like a smurf!  This is my first time using blue, it was hard to work with but came out nice.




Awww another great BLUE mani, love, love!







lavietalia said:


> * Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. What can I say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly.
> 
> Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints.
> 
> The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and ooooh boy am I in trouble. I think this was the equivalent of opening Pandora's Box. Let the hoarding begin!!!




Very pretty, I really have a weakness with this kind of mani lol



Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second try --




Sorry that the combo is a bubbling machine but the color is TDF!



Cayca said:


> Thanks. It is dangerously pretty, but quality could be better.
> I've been wearing Zoya Oswin these past few days.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/Zoya-Oswin-shade-1.jpg.html




Looks great on you!



taniherd said:


> Polished by KPT Camellia thermal polish with China Glaze Fairydust on top.




Beautiful combo. Everytime ChG fairydust comes on top, you got fairy hands


----------



## Librarychickie

Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> View attachment 2960299
> 
> 
> Second try --
> 
> View attachment 2960300




Well, that mani lasted all of two hours! The top layer (purple) literally melted off my nails in the shower! What a mess! There I was removing nail polish at midnight because I was afraid it would get all over my sheets. Sigh.


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Ooooo sparkles!!! I had a Lynnbdesigns glitter on for one day over the weekend and had to take it off - boy are those glitters tough to remove.   Any tips? (Besides just pure acetone?)  I swear, it felt like I was scraping off a top layer of my nail to get the durned glitter to be gone.



Actually this is one situation that I don't go for acetone. For glitter removal I use Trind acetone-free remover and foil. Trind remover is mild enough that I can keep it on my nails for five-ish minutes without risking horrible dried out skin, but strong enough that it can dissolve glittery polish successfully.



devik said:


> This one looks GREAT on you though!! I know you go for darker shades but I **really** like this one on you.



Thank you  I do love dark shades, but red is the dominant colour in my stash and I'm glad you like it on me as well.



roundandround said:


> Looks great on you!



Thanks.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## roundandround

No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.


----------



## PewPew

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Clean Slate #505 (a deep purple-gray)



roundandround said:


> No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.



So beautiful! Such a happy polish &#128077;


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.


Cheap and awesome sounds like a perfect combo


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Very nice thermal effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fun polish.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the bubbling, but colour is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It is dangerously pretty, but quality could be better.
> I've been wearing Zoya Oswin these past few days.




LOVE that pixie dust [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.




LOVE IT! So happy! The glitter shows through that milky base very well.


----------



## skyqueen

Librarychickie said:


> Polishing my nails was a labor of love tonight. Giorgio Armani polish duo from the Maharajah Collection. First, you use a super frosty, white base case and top with a thin jelly-like pop of color.  The first go around was an utter disaster. The white coat didn't jive with my regular base coat. Bubbles galore! So, I took it all off and started over without a regular base coat, which appeared to work better -- until I was almost finished with the purple topper. [emoji53] The bubbles aren't as bad, but they're definitely there. Overall, I love the color, but bubbles are bad.
> 
> First attempt--
> 
> View attachment 2960299
> 
> 
> Second try --
> 
> View attachment 2960300




Just bought a mini handbag this exact color...needless to say, I love it!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cayca said:


> Very nice thermal effect.
> I've been wearing Zoya Oswin these past few days.



Stunning!


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> Actually this is one situation that I don't go for acetone. For glitter removal I use Trind acetone-free remover and foil. Trind remover is mild enough that I can keep it on my nails for five-ish minutes without risking horrible dried out skin, but strong enough that it can dissolve glittery polish successfully.




Thanks for the tip - will try that next time!!!


----------



## devik

roundandround said:


> No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.



I like it on your nails so much better than how it looks in the bottle! Often I feel the opposite way, that the color in the bottles looks better... but not here. Pretty!


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> LOVE that pixie dust [emoji7]





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Stunning!



Thanks 



devik said:


> Thanks for the tip - will try that next time!!!



You're welcome. Let me know how it goes if you give it a try.


----------



## PewPew

Chanel Peridot - an old friend to brighten up an icky day :rain:


----------



## Cayca

I got ANNY The Answer is Love yesterday from a friend and had to put it on today.


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Chanel Peridot - an old friend to brighten up an icky day :rain:




This is such a cool duochrome!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I got ANNY The Answer is Love yesterday from a friend and had to put it on today.




Gorgeous vampy purple! What a sweet gift.


----------



## roundandround

PewPew said:


> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure - Clean Slate #505 (a deep purple-gray)
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful! Such a happy polish &#128077;




Thank you! It really is a happy polish, got various compliments.



Cayca said:


> Cheap and awesome sounds like a perfect combo


 
Thank you! Right, finding cheap brands with superb qualities is great. Too bad I didn't get all the 4 colors, I got only 3 






frick&frack said:


> LOVE IT! So happy! The glitter shows through that milky base very well.




Thank you f&f! That's the word I can't come up with "the milky base" lol But it seems it's a milky/jelly/creamy all in one IMO...really amazing. Even with the glitters, mani is still smooth. 



devik said:


> I like it on your nails so much better than how it looks in the bottle! Often I feel the opposite way, that the color in the bottles looks better... but not here. Pretty!




Thank you! From the 3 colors I bought, this was the least of my favorites upon seeing  in the bottle. But surprise, suprise when I applied it on my nails turned out the most beautiful among the bunch. 



Cayca said:


> I got ANNY The Answer is Love yesterday from a friend and had to put it on today.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/ANNY-The-Answer-is-Love-1.jpg.html




Love this color on you. ANNY nps are awesome....I use their topcoat, very good quality


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous vampy purple! What a sweet gift.


Thanks. It's been on my WL for some time a and a friend got it for me. I can't thank her enough.



roundandround said:


> Love this color on you. ANNY nps are awesome....I use their topcoat, very good quality



Really? I'll be visiting Austria soon and I was looking for recommendations what to get while I'm there. This is one 

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Wonderland


----------



## devik

lavietalia said:


> * Warning: My cuticles are haggard. I did not realize just how bad they were until I saw them in HD LOL. What can I say?? The restaurant industry is a *****! Guess it's time for some good ol' TLC... Don't judge too harshly.
> 
> Short Order Innuendo from Native War Paints.
> 
> The Diner Divas Collection is my first time ever buying indie polish and ooooh boy am I in trouble.* I think this was the equivalent of opening Pandora's Box.* Let the hoarding begin!!!



Not to be a major enabler or anything but... I just came across this Picture Polish - and could not help but post it!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Wonderland




Such a happy color!


----------



## mymeimei02

Just discovered Guerlain nail polish. Wearing Champ Elyses a dark pink


----------



## satohi

roundandround said:


> No name np but love it very much....cheap but formula is awesome.


This makes me think of birthday cake! Looks great!



Librarychickie said:


> Dior Wonderland
> View attachment 2964669


Is this a coral? So shiny and lovely!



devik said:


> Not to be a major enabler or anything but... I just came across this Picture Polish - and could not help but post it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2965131


I've seen swatches of Picture Polish on nail blogs and darn you, this is just as amazing! 



mymeimei02 said:


> Just discovered Guerlain nail polish. Wearing Champ Elyses a dark pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965763


How do you like the formula? The pink looks fabulous on your nails! I've resisted this brand, but there have been some colors I've lusted after recently.


----------



## Librarychickie

satohi said:


> This makes me think of birthday cake! Looks great!
> 
> 
> Is this a coral? So shiny and lovely!
> 
> 
> I've seen swatches of Picture Polish on nail blogs and darn you, this is just as amazing!
> 
> 
> How do you like the formula? The pink looks fabulous on your nails! I've resisted this brand, but there have been some colors I've lusted after recently.


Yes, it's a bright coral with a touch of pink. Very summery!


----------



## frick&frack

mymeimei02 said:


> Just discovered Guerlain nail polish. Wearing Champ Elyses a dark pink



pretty!


----------



## Melora24

I didn't think it would be hard to find a blue jeans nailpolish 
I found OPI 7th inning strrretch at Sally's on discount.


----------



## chowlover2

Melora24 said:


> I didn't think it would be hard to find a blue jeans nailpolish
> I found OPI 7th inning strrretch at Sally's on discount.



That's so pretty, I'm a sucker for dark blue polishes!


----------



## devik

Melora24 said:


> I didn't think it would be hard to find a blue jeans nailpolish
> I found OPI 7th inning strrretch at Sally's on discount.



That blue is so beautiful! Great choice!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Again, H&M's Pink Macaroon. Just got back from Paris, so I guess I was inspired  It may not look like it in the picture, but it is the most gorgeous pink!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bluesky gel polish - Pewter


----------



## Cayca

s3raph1nas said:


> Again, H&M's Pink Macaroon. Just got back from Paris, so I guess I was inspired  It may not look like it in the picture, but it is the most gorgeous pink!



It looks lovely and your ring is awesome.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## s3raph1nas

Cayca said:


> It looks lovely and your ring is awesome.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you! I inherited the ring and it has huge sentimental value, which makes it all the more beautiful to me


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## mymeimei02

satohi said:


> How do you like the formula? The pink looks fabulous on your nails! I've resisted this brand, but there have been some colors I've lusted after recently.


The formula is good. Goes on smoothly. I put on 3 coats and a top coat. So far it's been a few days with no chips.


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Daisy


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> I didn't think it would be hard to find a blue jeans nailpolish
> I found OPI 7th inning strrretch at Sally's on discount.




Great choice! Looks like the right indigo blue.


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Again, H&M's Pink Macaroon. Just got back from Paris, so I guess I was inspired  It may not look like it in the picture, but it is the most gorgeous pink!




Looks like a pretty pale pink!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel polish - Pewter




Love the sparkles!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Daisy




That happy yellow is fantastic on you!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Leciel - #935 Sparkling Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio nude


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dior Mirage


----------



## princesspig

A England - Sleeping Palace


----------



## devik

princesspig said:


> A England - Sleeping Palace



Gosh that's a pretty holo! Very unique!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio red eye to shanghai


----------



## Cayca

princesspig said:


> A England - Sleeping Palace



It is gorgeous.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frick&frack

princesspig said:


> A England - Sleeping Palace




Outstanding! Love A England's holos.


----------



## princesspig

devik said:


> Gosh that's a pretty holo! Very unique!





Cayca said:


> It is gorgeous.





frick&frack said:


> Outstanding! Love A England's holos.



Thank you! 

I recently got 5 A England polishes plus the base and top coats on sale and I am quite impressed with the quality.

Today, I'm wearing A England Rosebower. It's a very pretty red with a quite subtle holo effect.


----------



## leslieann79

This is ILNP Electric Carnival over some opi black polish. The black makes it too dark for me so I'm going to be trying it on its own someday.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Bel Argus


----------



## leslieann79

I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.


----------



## Jen123

leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.




That is so perfect for the new season!


----------



## Jen123

Freshly painted with opi casino royale gel!


----------



## taniherd

princesspig said:


> A England - Sleeping Palace




Beautiful


----------



## taniherd

Elevation Polish Cloud Peak


----------



## taniherd

leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.




I like [emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## pinky70

Geranium essie


----------



## libertygirl

OPI Come to Poppy


----------



## devik

leslieann79 said:


> This is ILNP Electric Carnival over some opi black polish. The black makes it too dark for me so I'm going to be trying it on its own someday.





leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.



Both of those look(ed) so nice on you! Even the ILNP over black had a little something special to it - though I love the Bunny one also. Your nails have a lovely shape too. 



Jen123 said:


> Freshly painted with opi casino royale gel!
> 
> View attachment 2970273



It's so shiny!! Pretty. 



taniherd said:


> Elevation Polish Cloud Peak



Gah! Gorgeous! I like this one so much.



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2971033
> 
> 
> OPI Come to Poppy



What a great name for that color! Very bright for springtime.


----------



## leslieann79

devik said:


> Both of those look(ed) so nice on you! Even the ILNP over black had a little something special to it - though I love the Bunny one also. Your nails have a lovely shape too.
> 
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## frick&frack

princesspig said:


> Today, I'm wearing A England Rosebower. It's a very pretty red with a quite subtle holo effect.


^beautiful shade of red!




leslieann79 said:


> This is ILNP Electric Carnival over some opi black polish. The black makes it too dark for me so I'm going to be trying it on its own someday.


^that glitter is incredibly cool with that strong color shift!




leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.


^so cheerful & pretty & perfect for spring!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Freshly painted with opi casino royale gel!


^great color!




taniherd said:


> Elevation Polish Cloud Peak


^gorgeous NP & fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> OPI Come to Poppy



happy color for spring with a perfect name!


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> This is ILNP Electric Carnival over some opi black polish. The black makes it too dark for me so I'm going to be trying it on its own someday.







leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.




I have to say I love them both! You have great shaped nails! [emoji140]


----------



## Cayca

Today I went with Jade Holografico Uau!


----------



## leslieann79

skyqueen said:


> I have to say I love them both! You have great shaped nails! [emoji140]



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult -- City of Compton


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today I went with Jade Holografico Uau!




Woah...super holo!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- City of Compton




I love this Barbie pink!


----------



## pollekeskisses

I am wearing that hot/neon pink from opi's last Brazilian collection of last year. No photos because I lacked the time when I put it on and it looks terrible after three days wear. However I'm happy to report back into nailpaintland after months of barely being anywhere.


----------



## lina23

devik said:


> Not to be a major enabler or anything but... I just came across this Picture Polish - and could not help but post it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2965131



You are such an enabler . PP are based just a few miles from me. Think this polish is going to push me over the edge and send me to their showroom. I've been trying to avoid it for a few years now because I have the feeling once I start buying their NP I'm not going to be able to stop


----------



## princesspig

A England Lady of the Lake


----------



## devik

*EVERYONE HAS SUCH GORGEOUS MANICURES!!!* 




Cayca said:


> Today I went with Jade Holografico Uau!



This color is AMAZING Cayca - so unusual and very pretty on you! You captured the holo so well in that photo. I also love seeing the brands that I've never heard of.





Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- City of Compton
> 
> View attachment 2971695





frick&frack said:


> I love this Barbie pink!



+100!! Perfect nails and one of my favorite shades of pink. 




pollekeskisses said:


> I am wearing that hot/neon pink from opi's last Brazilian collection of last year. No photos because I lacked the time when I put it on and it looks terrible after three days wear. However I'm happy to report back into nailpaintland after months of barely being anywhere.



Yay! You're back! I am in the same boat as you, no polish for ages, hoping to return soon and for now am just vicariously living through all the ladies here. 





lina23 said:


> You are such an enabler . PP are based just a few miles from me. Think this polish is going to push me over the edge and send me to their showroom. I've been trying to avoid it for a few years now because I have the feeling once I start buying their NP I'm not going to be able to stop



Oh no - the opportunity to go to their SHOWROOM - that would be the end of me! I've been oggling this brand for a long time now and my favorite NP shop (LiveLovePolish) recently started carrying them - but I'm on a no-buy! I'm on a no-buy! (If I repeat that often enough will it work???)




princesspig said:


> A England Lady of the Lake



Another gorgeous holo - I'm a sucker for all purples and this one is really really pretty! I think you scored with that A England haul.


----------



## Rhayne

I cut all my nails off (again!) a couple weeks ago. They're finally back. I just have Essie grow stronger on for now.


----------



## frick&frack

princesspig said:


> A England Lady of the Lake




That holo is fabulous!


----------



## pinky70

Rhayne said:


> I cut all my nails off (again!) a couple weeks ago. They're finally back. I just have Essie grow stronger on for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972251



you have nice growth!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

princesspig said:


> A England Lady of the Lake



Beautiful !


----------



## Hurrem1001

Deborah Milano Gel Effect #8


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Wonderland
> View attachment 2964669




Dior Wonderland looks great on you!



satohi said:


> This makes me think of birthday cake! Looks great!




Thank you, I never thought  about until you commented 



Melora24 said:


> I didn't think it would be hard to find a blue jeans nailpolish
> I found OPI 7th inning strrretch at Sally's on discount.




Pretty blue!



s3raph1nas said:


> Again, H&M's Pink Macaroon. Just got back from Paris, so I guess I was inspired  It may not look like it in the picture, but it is the most gorgeous pink!




Lovely soft pastel color on you!



princesspig said:


> A England - Sleeping Palace




Love A- England holo nps! Looks fab esp. the red holo np you posted after this.



leslieann79 said:


> This is ILNP Electric Carnival over some opi black polish. The black makes it too dark for me so I'm going to be trying it on its own someday.




Pretty!


----------



## roundandround

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2971033
> 
> 
> OPI Come to Poppy




Love this Coral mani, very summery!



Cayca said:


> Today I went with Jade Holografico Uau!
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/Jade-Holografico-Uau-1.jpg.html




Awwww, this looks fab! After seeing some holo manis I was tempted to do holo too but the DH picked a color today for me to wear 



Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- City of Compton
> 
> View attachment 2971695




Great pink mani!



leslieann79 said:


> I had to take off that dark polish that I posted earlier. This is Mango Bunny Polish. Its named Bunny Wants A Pony. Two coats topped off with Poshe top coat.




Lovely!



Jen123 said:


> Freshly painted with opi casino royale gel!
> 
> View attachment 2970273




Looks good on you!



taniherd said:


> Elevation Polish Cloud Peak




Awesomeness of a mani tani!


----------



## roundandround

My weekend mani. DH's color choice. 

Chanel Sweet Lilac. Sorry for the dry hands, did my mani after cleaning the kitchen lol


----------



## pinky70

roundandround said:


> My weekend mani. DH's color choice.
> 
> Chanel Sweet Lilac. Sorry for the dry hands, did my mani after cleaning the kitchen lol



Cute color choice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> My weekend mani. DH's color choice.
> 
> Chanel Sweet Lilac. Sorry for the dry hands, did my mani after cleaning the kitchen lol



I love Sweet Lilac ! Looks great on you, round 

I'm wearing Dior Forget Me Not


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My weekend mani. DH's color choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Sweet Lilac. Sorry for the dry hands, did my mani after cleaning the kitchen lol




Looooove that soft pink/purple! Looks gorgeous on you [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP


----------



## sb1212

pbnjam said:


> CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP
> 
> View attachment 2975229




I love desert poppy by cnd


----------



## pollekeskisses

Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.


----------



## s3raph1nas

China Glaze - 627 Platinum Silver

(Sorry for the bad picture quality!)


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
> 
> Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.




Love love that color on you


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Awwww, this looks fab! After seeing some holo manis I was tempted to do holo too but the DH picked a color today for me to wear


I think it is great if he gets involved in your choice of polish from time to time.



roundandround said:


> My weekend mani. DH's color choice.
> 
> Chanel Sweet Lilac. Sorry for the dry hands, did my mani after cleaning the kitchen lol



Oh, he chose well.



pbnjam said:


> CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP
> 
> View attachment 2975229



A perfect match.

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## leslieann79

So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.


----------



## purseprincess32

Last week Essie's beach bum blu.
Today Find me an Oasis & top coat green sparkles Maybelline's Teal Beam


----------



## frick&frack

pbnjam said:


> CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP




Looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
> 
> Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - 627 Platinum Silver
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad picture quality!)




Love silver NP!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.




They're both beautiful, but boardwalk looks so fun & happy on you. You made the right call [emoji6]


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.



Both look beautiful on you!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## libertygirl

Slightly wonky application but I love it nonetheless! 

Essie Just Stitched


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.







frick&frack said:


> They're both beautiful, but boardwalk looks so fun & happy on you. You made the right call [emoji6]




I usually wear neutral nail polish but I love Under the Boardwalk...definitely on the toes!


----------



## pbnjam

sb1212 said:


> I love desert poppy by cnd





Cayca said:


> A perfect match.





frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you all!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;




Cool metallic finish!


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Slightly wonky application but I love it nonetheless!
> 
> Essie Just Stitched




Sweet soft pink!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## devik

Wowzer everyone's got their polish on!!

I have to get in the game!!



pbnjam said:


> CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP
> 
> View attachment 2975229



I looked at this picture over the weekend and seeing it again now I'm still impressed at how perfect this color is with your skintone. Very nice!




pollekeskisses said:


> Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
> Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.



That is such an amazing nude manicure! If only my nails looked that good!




s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - 627 Platinum Silver
> 
> (Sorry for the bad picture quality!)



What a great metallic! Really makes your nails pop.





leslieann79 said:


> So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.



Oh but I like BOTH OF THEM!! My kinds of colors. Looks lovely! Especially like that ombre effect on the darker color, not sure if that's just from the photo or if you have the mad skillz! 




misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976079



A classic, and so gorgeous on you! I guess that chrome look is trending here right now! 




libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2976138
> 
> Slightly wonky application but I love it nonetheless!
> 
> Essie Just Stitched



No more wonky than some of my manis  and a GREAT color! That shade of pink sometimes looks chalky on me but not for you - I love it too!


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
> 
> Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.




How is the formula on this polish? Does it streak since its a nude


----------



## pollekeskisses

My nails looking good? Ha if only. Mine easy brittle but I keep them short for work and they survive. Gowing out is not for me. But stumps can be great in their own way!


----------



## Mis. Shag

Wearing this pretty pink non toxic nail polish - it does not contain any harmful carcinogens often found in nail color. Nail care:kiss:


----------



## pinky70

Essie millioncills treatment to grow nails .


----------



## pollekeskisses

sb1212 said:


> How is the formula on this polish? Does it streak since its a nude


Covers in two coats, no tweaking needed. You could pull off one thicker coat but I don't like waiting for polish to dry.


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Covers in two coats, no tweaking needed. You could pull off one thicker coat but I don't like waiting for polish to dry.




Thank you


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Rescue beauty lounge - thank you
> Love love love this colour. It's name suits it, I'm still grateful for getting it in a swap.


Pollekeskisses! Great to see you again. It's been awhile for me as well. I've been a little busy since December with selling our home and moving (same little town). But I'm back and painting again. My nails took a beating but they're starting to grow back. 
This color looks great on you. I hope everything is great with your BF and your adorable little piggies. Doing my mani tomorrow. Maybe I'll post it here. Haven't posted one in awhile. But I do love seeing everyone's manis and of course, adding more to the wishlist when I should be downsizing. Heehee.


----------



## Kailuagal

Mis. Shag said:


> Wearing this pretty pink non toxic nail polish - it does not contain any harmful carcinogens often found in nail color. Nail care:kiss:


Beautiful color!  Love finding new polishes that are 3 and 5-free. I'll have to check this brand out.


----------



## Mis. Shag

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful color!  Love finding new polishes that are 3 and 5-free. I'll have to check this brand out.


You'll love it for sure


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## ColdSteel

Fingers: Revlon "Love that Red"
Toes: China Glaze "Flip Flop Fantasy"


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Pollekeskisses! Great to see you again. It's been awhile for me as well. I've been a little busy since December with selling our home and moving (same little town). But I'm back and painting again. My nails took a beating but they're starting to grow back.
> This color looks great on you. I hope everything is great with your BF and your adorable little piggies. Doing my mani tomorrow. Maybe I'll post it here. Haven't posted one in awhile. But I do love seeing everyone's manis and of course, adding more to the wishlist when I should be downsizing. Heehee.


Happy in your new home? We are, things are going great.

Talking about mani's I'm going to redo mine tonight. Chipped them at work.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Happy in your new home? We are, things are going great.
> 
> Talking about mani's I'm going to redo mine tonight. Chipped them at work.


Happy for the most part as we downsized and had to part with A LOT of things and I do sometimes miss my bigger house. With that said, happiness is where the family and love is and that's all we need!
Speaking of happy, I'm glad things are going well for you!  Will try to post my mani later.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Spring


----------



## leslieann79

Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer. ETA: I have on some yucky glitter gel polish underneath so normally there would be no odd looking black dots in it. Just the red jelly with hte large round glitter.


----------



## pollekeskisses

I know it's something with gem, lol. I can look up name and brand later if anyone wants to know.
An amazing purple with pink shimmer, it's Matt without a topcoat.


----------



## Rhayne

I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Looooove that soft pink/purple! Looks gorgeous on you [emoji7]


 

Thank you! This is the shade of pink I was looking all of my mani life I have almost similar color as this one from KOH which I love but this have a bit of purple in it which I really like.  Everytime I see this kind of color I'm wondering if I can get one. I'm sure there are dupes on this one but now the search is over.



Cayca said:


> I think it is great if he gets involved in your choice of polish from time to time.
> 
> Oh, he chose well.


 


Thank you! He's very much involved with my np madness lol It was  easy for him to pick a color since I only had 2 bottles in my hands. 






pinky70 said:


> Cute color choice


 

Thank you! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Sweet Lilac ! Looks great on you, round
> 
> I'm wearing Dior Forget Me Not


 

Thanks you Pollie! This color surprised me. I bought it last summer and didn't wear until last week. This was the color I was looking for a long time.


Forget Me Not is also a very pretty color.


----------



## roundandround

leslieann79 said:


> Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer.




That looks awesome on you!



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2976138
> 
> Slightly wonky application but I love it nonetheless!
> 
> Essie Just Stitched




Pretty!






pbnjam said:


> CND - Desert Poppy Goes with my Poppy LP
> 
> View attachment 2975229


 
They look pretty together, perfect match!




s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - 627 Platinum Silver
> 
> (Sorry for the bad picture quality!)




Looks great!



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Intemporel [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976079




Fab mani! I should wear mine one day too.



leslieann79 said:


> So Thursday/Friday I was wearing China Glaze and its called Define good. That wasnt summery enough for me so today I put on Under The Boardwalk also by China Glaze.




Great colors on you!


----------



## roundandround

China Glaze OMG FYI  one of my favorite holo


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer. ETA: I have on some yucky glitter gel polish underneath so normally there would be no odd looking black dots in it. Just the red jelly with hte large round glitter.


That is beautiful on you!


Rhayne said:


> I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them
> 
> View attachment 2978796



I love how that turned out!


----------



## JDV

China Glaze "Light as Air"


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally, I have a mani pic! KIKO 371!


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer. ETA: I have on some yucky glitter gel polish underneath so normally there would be no odd looking black dots in it. Just the red jelly with hte large round glitter.


This looks gorgeous on you!  Beautiful red loaded with glitter!




pollekeskisses said:


> I know it's something with gem, lol. I can look up name and brand later if anyone wants to know.
> An amazing purple with pink shimmer, it's Matt without a topcoat.


Purple is always beautiful and this one is no exception. Your nails look great!



Rhayne said:


> I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them
> View attachment 2978796


Very pretty!  You can still see the swirl of the magnet...cool!



roundandround said:


> China Glaze OMG FYI  one of my favorite holo


I almost chose a holo today. Very pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally, I have a mani pic! KIKO 371!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979323


----------



## Kailuagal

Butter London Yummy Mummy with BL Dubs on accent nails. My cuticles are still a little scraggly but my nails are coming back thanks to Lush Lemony Flutter so generously given to me by my Secret Holiday Snowflake, Ghstdreamer!  Yahoo!


----------



## Kailuagal

Wow!  My pic was ginormous!  Haha


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Butter London Yummy Mummy with BL Dubs on accent nails. My cuticles are still a little scraggly but my nails are coming back thanks to Lush Lemony Flutter so generously given to me by my Secret Holiday Snowflake, Ghstdreamer!  Yahoo!


Great neutral on you, Love the shimmery accents. 

Thanks I do nothing for my nails though lately (no cuticle care) besides just trying to eat right.


----------



## devik

leslieann79 said:


> Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer. ETA: I have on some yucky glitter gel polish underneath so normally there would be no odd looking black dots in it. Just the red jelly with hte large round glitter.



This color looks GREAT on you and I think your nails look lovely! 



pollekeskisses said:


> I know it's something with gem, lol. I can look up name and brand later if anyone wants to know.
> An amazing purple with pink shimmer, it's Matt without a topcoat.



I have a Deborah Lippmann matte purple that looks somewhat similar to this, I may need to break it out again. 




Rhayne said:


> I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them
> 
> View attachment 2978796



Agree with others - this combo looks so cool!!




roundandround said:


> China Glaze OMG FYI  one of my favorite holo



It's hard to tell from my monitor but that looks quite gold - most holos I've seen are really silver - this looks quite unique!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally, I have a mani pic! KIKO 371!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979323


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Red Nail by H&M


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Excuse my weathered and aged cuticles. This is Vicious Circles Cherry Red Holographic by KB Shimmer. ETA: I have on some yucky glitter gel polish underneath so normally there would be no odd looking black dots in it. Just the red jelly with hte large round glitter.




Love the color/glitter combo!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> I know it's something with gem, lol. I can look up name and brand later if anyone wants to know.
> 
> An amazing purple with pink shimmer, it's Matt without a topcoat.




Pretty purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them




The red over top was a great addition!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> China Glaze OMG FYI  one of my favorite holo




Awesome holo!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally, I have a mani pic! KIKO 371!




That's a great neutral for you!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Butter London Yummy Mummy with BL Dubs on accent nails. My cuticles are still a little scraggly but my nails are coming back thanks to Lush Lemony Flutter so generously given to me by my Secret Holiday Snowflake, Ghstdreamer!  Yahoo!



Lovely neutral combo!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Red Nail by H&M




Love your happy mani


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Coquelicot


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Coquelicot
> 
> View attachment 2980117




That's a pretty color


----------



## Cayca

Rhayne said:


> I wanted something funky so I painted my nails with Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Graphite Grey. Then decided it was too dark so I coated them in China Glazes Ruby pumps. I'm loving the way they came out. The camera doesn't do it justice! And of course I always take pics before i clean them
> 
> View attachment 2978796



This is so awesome and fun 



roundandround said:


> Thank you! He's very much involved with my np madness lol It was  easy  for him to pick a color since I only had 2 bottles in my hands.



That's smart 



roundandround said:


> China Glaze OMG FYI  one of my favorite holo




It is just gorgeous.



Kailuagal said:


> Butter London Yummy Mummy with BL Dubs on  accent nails. My cuticles are still a little scraggly but my nails are  coming back thanks to Lush Lemony Flutter so generously given to me by  my Secret Holiday Snowflake, Ghstdreamer!  Yahoo!



It looks gorgeous. That touch of sparkle really livens up neutral shades.



s3raph1nas said:


> Red Nail by H&M



It looks really pretty.



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Coquelicot
> 
> View attachment 2980117



I love how vibrant it looks.


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Coquelicot
> 
> View attachment 2980117





s3raph1nas said:


> Red Nail by H&M



Oooooo two lovely !! reds - great shots, both of you!


----------



## devik

_Good Lord in heaven, it's a manicure! _

And to distract you all, a rose!  (That's looking almost as sad as my cuticles/lack of clean-up.)




Illamasqua Harem


I must say, regardless of how sloppy this is, I am very very happy to have color on my nails after so long!


----------



## alison_elle

OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!


----------



## Melora24

OPI Suzy says feng shui, and a coat of OPI Kermit me to speak on my ring finger.
Is there a specific type of brush to use for clean-up?


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Coquelicot




This vibrant color looks fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> _Good Lord in heaven, it's a manicure! _
> 
> And to distract you all, a rose!  (That's looking almost as sad as my cuticles/lack of clean-up.)
> 
> Illamasqua Harem
> 
> I must say, regardless of how sloppy this is, I am very very happy to have color on my nails after so long!




Haha...beautiful color! That's tose is gorgeous too.


----------



## frick&frack

alison_elle said:


> OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!




So pretty & sparkly!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI Suzy says feng shui, and a coat of OPI Kermit me to speak on my ring finger.
> Is there a specific type of brush to use for clean-up?




Great combo! A small angled makeup brush works well.


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> I almost chose a holo today. Very pretty!




Thank you! I was inspired after seeing one of the ladies on here posted he holo mani.



devik said:


> It's hard to tell from my monitor but that looks quite gold - most holos I've seen are really silver - this looks quite unique!




Thank you! This is actually a champagne holo. Like you I find this a unique color although I haven't seen all the holo (old & new generation) nps. Also I find this an appropriate as a wedding mani, so formal and entertaining to the eyes 



frick&frack said:


> Awesome holo!




Thank you!



Cayca said:


> It is just gorgeous.




Thank you!


----------



## roundandround

devik said:


> _Good Lord in heaven, it's a manicure! _
> 
> And to distract you all, a rose!  (That's looking almost as sad as my cuticles/lack of clean-up.)
> 
> View attachment 2980555
> 
> 
> Illamasqua Harem
> 
> 
> I must say, regardless of how sloppy this is, I am very very happy to have color on my nails after so long!




Ooohhh love both mani and the rose! 



alison_elle said:


> OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!




Love the white mani and more love when topped with twinkles and sparkles.



Kailuagal said:


> Butter London Yummy Mummy with BL Dubs on accent nails. My cuticles are still a little scraggly but my nails are coming back thanks to Lush Lemony Flutter so generously given to me by my Secret Holiday Snowflake, Ghstdreamer!  Yahoo!




Love this neutral color! Accent nail looks gorgeous too.



s3raph1nas said:


> Red Nail by H&M




That looks great on you!


----------



## libertygirl

Essie's Mint Candy Apple


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cbl  the great pretender. A red purple brownish shade and I've decided that it's still not for me. This is the third time I'm wearing it and still not loving it. 

So no picture.


----------



## pollekeskisses

alison_elle said:


> OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!


Looks lovely on you.


----------



## pollekeskisses

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2980849
> 
> Essie's Mint Candy Apple


Wow, so pretty on you.


----------



## maiiam

Wearing Jessica nail polish in Argon blue


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Essie's Mint Candy Apple




Love this mint green!


----------



## frick&frack

maiiam said:


> Wearing Jessica nail polish in Argon blue




Nice tropical blue!


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> _Good Lord in heaven, it's a manicure! _
> 
> And to distract you all, a rose!  (That's looking almost as sad as my cuticles/lack of clean-up.)
> 
> View attachment 2980555
> 
> 
> Illamasqua Harem
> 
> 
> I must say, regardless of how sloppy this is, I am very very happy to have color on my nails after so long!



It is a lovely colour.



Melora24 said:


> OPI Suzy says feng shui, and a coat of OPI Kermit me to speak on my ring finger.
> Is there a specific type of brush to use for clean-up?



Eyeliner brush, flat lip brush, concealer brush... It should be smalish and precise so you don't mess up your mani while trying to clean it up 



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2980849
> 
> Essie's Mint Candy Apple



It looks so pretty on you.



pollekeskisses said:


> Cbl  the great pretender. A red purple  brownish shade and I've decided that it's still not for me. This is the  third time I'm wearing it and still not loving it.
> 
> So no picture.



Aw, pics please. We may love it for you 



maiiam said:


> Wearing Jessica nail polish in Argon blue



Very pretty colour.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Coquelicot
> View attachment 2980117


Beautiful red! And, as usual, a flawless mani!  



devik said:


> _Good Lord in heaven, it's a manicure! _
> And to distract you all, a rose!  (That's looking almost as sad as my cuticles/lack of clean-up.)
> View attachment 2980555
> 
> Illamasqua Harem
> I must say, regardless of how sloppy this is, I am very very happy to have color on my nails after so long!


Beautiful color on both the rose and polish!  I love illamasqua polishes. They last longer on me. 



alison_elle said:


> OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!


Very pretty!



Melora24 said:


> OPI Suzy says feng shui, and a coat of OPI Kermit me to speak on my ring finger.
> Is there a specific type of brush to use for clean-up?


Very pretty combo. As far as brushes, I use one I picked up at the drug store. The bristles are super tight so no loose hairs tug at your polish. I'll try to take a picture tomorrow. However, I need to use non acetone remover as it melts the synthetic bristles!  It might not do that to a natural hair eyeliner brush. 



libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2980849
> 
> Essie's Mint Candy Apple


Very pretty. I have this and have never worn it. I might just have to bring it out!



maiiam said:


> Wearing Jessica nail polish in Argon blue


Beautiful!  Some of my favorite polish colors are turquoise and aquas.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Cbl  the great pretender. A red purple brownish shade and I've decided that it's still not for me. This is the third time I'm wearing it and still not loving it.
> 
> So no picture.


Would love to see a picture!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Urban Girl - H&M


----------



## devik

maiiam said:


> Wearing Jessica nail polish in Argon blue



Wow that blue is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## devik

libertygirl said:


> View attachment 2980849
> 
> Essie's Mint Candy Apple



I really like that color, too - and your nails are such a perfect shape!


----------



## devik

Melora24 said:


> OPI Suzy says feng shui, and a coat of OPI Kermit me to speak on my ring finger.
> Is there a specific type of brush to use for clean-up?



Ditto to what others have already said, and just to add: I found an ELF brush for super cheap at Target that works perfectly. Stiff bristles, and I haven't found that it deteriorates in acetone remover - though perhaps that's 'cuz I don't do clean-up very often!  (As you can see from my mani shots!) 

Be sure your polish is totally dry before trying the clean-up step or it may ruin the manicure.


----------



## libertygirl

devik said:


> I really like that color, too - and your nails are such a perfect shape!



Thank you so much! It's called the 'too cheap/ lazy to get a proper manicure' shape!!


----------



## libertygirl

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful red! And, as usual, a flawless mani!
> 
> 
> Beautiful color on both the rose and polish!  I love illamasqua polishes. They last longer on me.
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Very pretty combo. As far as brushes, I use one I picked up at the drug store. The bristles are super tight so no loose hairs tug at your polish. I'll try to take a picture tomorrow. However, I need to use non acetone remover as it melts the synthetic bristles!  It might not do that to a natural hair eyeliner brush.
> 
> 
> *Very pretty. I have this and have never worn it. I might just have to bring it out!*
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Some of my favorite polish colors are turquoise and aquas.



You should! It applies so perfectly - one of Essie's great formulas IMO!


----------



## Jen123

Just got my toes done with opi Hotter than you Pink


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Urban Girl - H&M




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Just got my toes done with opi Hotter than you Pink




Pretty pink!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Rimmel London 60 Seconds in 210 Mintilicious


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alison_elle said:


> OPI Chiffon My Mind topped with OPI Make Light of the Situation. I love this combo!



I love this !



Jen123 said:


> Just got my toes done with opi Hotter than you Pink
> 
> View attachment 2982094



Such a cute pic !


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> Aw, pics please. We may love it for you


I'm sorry already taken it off and preparing a new manicure.


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink!







Pollie-Jean said:


> I love this !
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute pic !




Thank you so much!! I am so happy it's finally pool weather!


----------



## Cloverberry

Essie - Hubby for dessert


----------



## dribbelina

Opi russian marine gel polish


----------



## Love Of My Life

dribbelina said:


> Opi russian marine gel polish
> View attachment 2983003


 

Looks beautifulon you..


----------



## dribbelina

Thank you [emoji254]@hotshot


----------



## frick&frack

dribbelina said:


> Opi russian marine gel polish




Looks like a great blue. Is it just like opi Russian navy except it's gel?


----------



## Barbora

.


----------



## Kailuagal

s3raph1nas said:


> Urban Girl - H&M


Very nice neutral!  Love the contrast of that color with the fabrics in the picture. 




devik said:


> Ditto to what others have already said, and just to add: I found an ELF brush for super cheap at Target that works perfectly. Stiff bristles, and I haven't found that it deteriorates in acetone remover - though perhaps that's 'cuz I don't do clean-up very often!  (As you can see from my mani shots!)
> Be sure your polish is totally dry before trying the clean-up step or it may ruin the manicure.


Can you post a picture of the brush, pretty please?. I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Hahaha




Jen123 said:


> Just got my toes done with opi Hotter than you Pink
> View attachment 2982094


Very pretty pink!  Love that your toesies are in water. I about died when you posted you're happy it's pool weather. I still won't go in our pool because the water is too cold. Heehee!  We get pretty wimpy here in the islands...or at least I do. 




dribbelina said:


> Opi russian marine gel polish
> View attachment 2983003


Beautiful blue!


----------



## dribbelina

@ frickandfrack Yes I think it is similar
@kailuagal thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Lanymara

Opi Hong Kong Sunrise - totally forgot how pretty this shade is!


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Can you post a picture of the brush, pretty please?. I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Hahaha



Here you go!



elf concealer brush from Target - great for mani clean-ups with acetone!


----------



## devik

Me & my skittles


Much easier to do that than a full re-do!


----------



## Jen123

Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty pink!  Love that your toesies are in water. I about died when you posted you're happy it's pool weather. I still won't go in our pool because the water is too cold. Heehee!  We get pretty wimpy here in the islands...or at least I do.



Haha I agree the pool is a bit cold still!!! Hopefully these next few weeks of sun will warm it up! I didn't dare go in all the way lol!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Me & my skittles. Much easier to do that than a full re-do!




The NPs coordinate beautifully!


----------



## Melora24

Thank you for all your answers re: the brush to use for clean-up!

Tonight, I decide to wear the first polish I got 2 months ago. But now that I have tried Sally Hansen, OPI and Essie, Maybelline seems pretty lame (brush too thin, too soft, too long). I don't know if I'm going to keep it, or get rid of it to buy the same colors in better brands


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel - mediterranee


----------



## frick&frack

libertygirl said:


> Chanel - mediterranee



Pretty teal!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky gel - Red Pillar, with LuvliNail - Splash Love Me on my ring finger


----------



## devik

All the recent blues on this thread inspired me!

Illamasqua Cameo


It's actually a lavender-blurpley thing IRL but you know how it goes.


----------



## devik

libertygirl said:


> Chanel - mediterranee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985616



One of my favorite colors!



_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Red Pillar, with LuvliNail - Splash Love Me on my ring finger



That accent nail is so cool!!! I like the density of the sparkles.


----------



## leslieann79

I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.




I love bright colours on short nails!!
Your hands look great!!!!


----------



## leslieann79

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love bright colours on short nails!!
> Your hands look great!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## krissa

I finally got a manicure. I've had naked nails too long. CND vinylux lobster roll.


----------



## krissa

leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.



This orange looks great on you!


----------



## Rhayne

leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.



I just chopped all mine off a few days ago....reallllllly short. That color is beautiful on you. I love orange polishes.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rhayne said:


> I just chopped all mine off a few days ago....reallllllly short. That color is beautiful on you. I love orange polishes.




I'm a big fan of short nails! They look great with both dark or really bright colours!
Classic red or nude look great on any length too!!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel - Red Pillar, with LuvliNail - Splash Love Me on my ring finger


^love the glitter accent!




devik said:


> All the recent blues on this thread inspired me!
> 
> Illamasqua Cameo
> It's actually a lavender-blurpley thing IRL but you know how it goes.


^that blurple is a beauty!




leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.


^I looooove nubbins.  I just chopped mine too (been so busy with work that I hadn't cut them for a month ).  not only does that bright happy orange look gorgy with your skin, but it looks so chic on your shorties!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> I finally got a manicure. I've had naked nails too long. CND vinylux lobster roll.


^that bright pink looks fabulous on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm a big fan of short nails! They look great with both dark or really bright colours!
> Classic red or nude look great on any length too!!


^completely agree


----------



## amadea88

Opi Jade Is The New Black


----------



## CatePNW

OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot! with one coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti on accent finger. I &#10084; this color and have been using it for a few weeks, and it matches my pedicure.  My pic doesn't do this color justice, it's a pretty bright pink!


----------



## CatePNW

devik said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 2984005
> 
> elf concealer brush from Target - great for mani clean-ups with acetone!



And just today I was wondering where to buy a brush for touch ups like I see being used on youtube vids!  I was even at Target and glanced at the Elf stuff, but didn't notice this brush.  I bet they have it though, thanks for the pic.

Do you just pour some remover in the cap to dip the brush in?  I also wondered what to use for that, thanks.


----------



## devik

leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.





krissa said:


> I finally got a manicure. I've had naked nails too long. CND vinylux lobster roll.





CatePNW said:


> OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot! with one coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti on accent finger. I &#10084; this color and have been using it for a few weeks, and it matches my pedicure.  My pic doesn't do this color justice, it's a pretty bright pink!
> 
> View attachment 2987389



Three beautiful brights! Ladies, all of you have GORGEOUS NAILS!


----------



## devik

CatePNW said:


> And just today I was wondering where to buy a brush for touch ups like I see being used on youtube vids!  I was even at Target and glanced at the Elf stuff, but didn't notice this brush.  I bet they have it though, thanks for the pic.
> 
> *Do you just pour some remover in the cap to dip the brush in? * I also wondered what to use for that, thanks.



Yes, that's exactly what I do!  Just make sure that the polish is dry before doing it or else you may end up with a smeared mess.  Pure acetone works best IMO, but it can do a number on your cuticles so be prepared to moisturize after.


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot! with one coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti on accent finger. I [emoji173] this color and have been using it for a few weeks, and it matches my pedicure.  My pic doesn't do this color justice, it's a pretty bright pink!




Such a fun bright pink!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

libertygirl said:


> Chanel - mediterranee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985616



Beautiful color !



devik said:


> All the recent blues on this thread inspired me!
> 
> Illamasqua Cameo
> View attachment 2986650
> 
> 
> Wow, looks great !
> It's actually a lavender-blurpley thing IRL but you know how it goes.



What a color !



leslieann79 said:


> I chopped my nails down to nubbins and thought I would be less interested in polish. I was wrong. I'm surprised to find myself liking this color I got super cheap. Its Orly Totally Tangerine.  Its on top of a lot of gel polish so the nails look thick.



Love this !



krissa said:


> I finally got a manicure. I've had naked nails too long. CND vinylux lobster roll.



Wow, this color is made for you


----------



## leslieann79

Got an interesting one today. Its by Salon Perfect (my first time trying this brand it was super cheap). It's called Rough Around The Edges, which this manicure certainly is.


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie: Lovie Dovie


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lovie Dovie



Your nails are very pretty.


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Your nails are very pretty.


Thanks! Yours are so pretty too! Is it a textured polish? I could see myself rocking that color as a toe polish.


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Thanks! Yours are so pretty too! Is it a textured polish? I could see myself rocking that color as a toe polish.


 
It's kind of textured not a lot with one coat of seche its pretty smooth.


----------



## Kailuagal

Essie Turquoise & Caicos.


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> Essie Turquoise & Caicos.




Love this color. Very pretty!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Sand Tropez - Essie


----------



## leslieann79

s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie
> View attachment 2990856



Very nice.


----------



## Jen123

s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie
> View attachment 2990856




So pretty!!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lovie Dovie




Looks lovely on you!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Got an interesting one today. Its by Salon Perfect (my first time trying this brand it was super cheap). It's called Rough Around The Edges, which this manicure certainly is.




I like the glitter [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Essie Turquoise & Caicos.




Pretty & beachy!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie




Nice neutral!


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> Love this color. Very pretty!





frick&frack said:


> Pretty & beachy!



Thanks ladies!  I have a quite a few Essie's and I'm working my way through them. My favorite polish colors right now are turquoise/aqua and purples. I'm on a mission to try a different color/brand with each new manicure. It will take me forever to get through them all!  Lol


----------



## Kailuagal

CatePNW said:


> OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot! with one coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti on accent finger. I &#10084; this color and have been using it for a few weeks, and it matches my pedicure.  My pic doesn't do this color justice, it's a pretty bright pink!
> View attachment 2987389


Very pretty and perfect for summer!




leslieann79 said:


> Got an interesting one today. Its by Salon Perfect (my first time trying this brand it was super cheap). It's called Rough Around The Edges, which this manicure certainly is.


You can really pull this polish off. It looks so good on you. I wish I could wear colors like this. Great mani!




IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lovie Dovie


Beautiful pink!  Looks really nice!




s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie
> View attachment 2990856


This looks good with your skin tone. I've recently been enjoying the nude polishes.


----------



## misstrine85

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991907




That color is beautiful on you!


----------



## leslieann79

My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck




Really like that


----------



## roundandround

leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck


 

Oh that's very pretty gelly sandwich mani, looks like jelly, love!



Kailuagal said:


> Essie Turquoise & Caicos.


 

Very pretty on you!



s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie
> View attachment 2990856


 

Looks divine, love neutral manis!



CatePNW said:


> OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot! with one coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti on accent finger. I &#10084; this color and have been using it for a few weeks, and it matches my pedicure.  My pic doesn't do this color justice, it's a pretty bright pink!
> 
> View attachment 2987389


 

I love this color. Looks fab on you!



IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lovie Dovie


 

Gorgeous shade on you!



devik said:


> All the recent blues on this thread inspired me!
> 
> Illamasqua Cameo
> View attachment 2986650
> 
> It's actually a lavender-blurpley thing IRL but you know how it goes.


 

Blurple colors are hard to capture but you pictured it beautifully. Looks fab on you!


----------



## roundandround

Dior St. Tropez&#128151;


----------



## CatePNW

Trying to stretch out my manicure so I can plant some flowers and then do my nails.  So I painted a coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti over my OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot and will hope to get a few more days.  The glitter draws the eye away from the cuticles and edge wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF sand dune


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck




Hope your mani lasts because that color is fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior St. Tropez[emoji175]




Gorgeous pastel...love it on you!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Trying to stretch out my manicure so I can plant some flowers and then do my nails.  So I painted a coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti over my OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot and will hope to get a few more days.  The glitter draws the eye away from the cuticles and edge wear.




Glitter makes everything better [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck



I like that color on you! I've got something similar by Butter but, it chips like only a week after a manicure. 
Has anyone ever had that issue with Butter or, do you notice that your polish is more likely to chip if it has glitter regardless of the brand?



frick&frack said:


> Looks lovely on you!



Thank you!




Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty and perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> You can really pull this polish off. It looks so good on you. I wish I could wear colors like this. Great mani!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pink!  Looks really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good with your skin tone. I've recently been enjoying the nude polishes.


Thank you!




roundandround said:


> Oh that's very pretty gelly sandwich mani, looks like jelly, love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks divine, love neutral manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color. Looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shade on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurple colors are hard to capture but you pictured it beautifully. Looks fab on you!




Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Looking at all these photos makes me want to cut my nails!



misstrine85 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991907


Beautiful color! 



CatePNW said:


> Trying to stretch out my manicure so I can plant some flowers and then do my nails.  So I painted a coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti over my OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot and will hope to get a few more days.  The glitter draws the eye away from the cuticles and edge wear.
> 
> View attachment 2992411


It sure does! I like it!


----------



## devik

EVERYBODY'S got the gorgeous manis!! Wow!



leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck



That is a luscious squishy red! I hope it lasts too, just like frick said. It's a keeper! 




CatePNW said:


> Trying to stretch out my manicure so I can plant some flowers and then do my nails.  So I painted a coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti over my OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot and will hope to get a few more days.  The glitter draws the eye away from the cuticles and edge wear.
> 
> View attachment 2992411



I actually thought that was stamping! Looks great!




Kailuagal said:


> Essie Turquoise & Caicos.





s3raph1nas said:


> Sand Tropez - Essie
> View attachment 2990856



Both of your Essies are gorgeous! That light nude was a surprise to me, so stunning on your skintone. I wouldn't expect such a light color to look so good like that. And Kailuagal, your green!! It looks awesome on you!



roundandround said:


> Dior St. Tropez&#128151;





misstrine85 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991907



And of course, the ever lovely Dior and Chanel colors! Those are both incredible blues - feelings of spring in similar but different ways!!!


----------



## devik

We'll just call this Experiments in Glitter.



It's Elevation Lake of the Isles with a very messy effect using Ninja Nails NVL Floam.

I wasn't so sure about that Elevation, the formula was tricky but it ended up drying to an incredible finish.


----------



## ScottyGal

'Lilac Ritz'


----------



## s3raph1nas

Thank you for all your feedback on my Essie Sand Tropez polish! I love nudes, but I always tend to go back to either black, white or red.

H&M - Manhunter

I figured a black and white picture would be ok considering the polish is black


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> We'll just call this Experiments in Glitter.
> 
> It's Elevation Lake of the Isles with a very messy effect using Ninja Nails NVL Floam.
> 
> I wasn't so sure about that Elevation, the formula was tricky but it ended up drying to an incredible finish.




I've found Elevations to be the best NPs I've ever used. I love that brand. 

Your experiment went all the way right! Looks very tropical.


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> 'Lilac Ritz'




Beautiful glitter! It matches my shirt today [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Thank you for all your feedback on my Essie Sand Tropez polish! I love nudes, but I always tend to go back to either black, white or red.
> 
> H&M - Manhunter
> 
> I figured a black and white picture would be ok considering the polish is black




I like that pic. But I love that black on your nubbins!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful glitter! It matches my shirt today [emoji6]



Thanks  I'm hoping it'll look all sparkly in the Florida sunshine on Friday!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Thanks  I'm hoping it'll look all sparkly in the Florida sunshine on Friday!




It will...& have fun while you're here!


----------



## pollekeskisses

CbL addicts attack


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks ladies for your positive feedback on my last neutral nail color!

I am still on a neutral kick...Essie Secret Affair


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> I've found Elevations to be the best NPs I've ever used. I love that brand.
> 
> Your experiment went all the way right! Looks very tropical.



Tropical! Yes! Now that you say that, I totally agree!! 

Funnily, this manicure was one of the few that looked better in pics on the first day than it did IRL - BUT, also funny, the Floam overlay particles have sloughed off a bit on some of the nails and now it looks better than it did when I first painted them!  I had the glitter edge too dense originally I think.

If it weren't for the fact that I managed to paint two fingers a totally different color yesterday, I might even be inclined to share a new photo.  Now my fingers are not even a skittles, they're just sort of all schizophrenic.


----------



## devik

_Lee said:


> 'Lilac Ritz'





pollekeskisses said:


> CbL addicts attack




Oh boy PURPLE GLITTERZ! Two in a row! I have a weakness...!


----------



## devik

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies for your positive feedback on my last neutral nail color!
> 
> I am still on a neutral kick...Essie Secret Affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994262



The neutral nail looks awesome on you!!! 

Your pics are like the "palate cleanser" of this NOTD thread!  Lovely!


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie: Lilacism

Reminds me of the another color they have, Bikini So Teeny.


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lilacism
> 
> Reminds me of the another color they have, Bikini So Teeny.
> 
> View attachment 2994281


 
I love your nail shape. You can make any polish look good on those nails.


----------



## sb1212

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies for your positive feedback on my last neutral nail color!
> 
> I am still on a neutral kick...Essie Secret Affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994262




Pretty neutral. I want to find this color of its possible. Does this color have shimmer in it or flat ?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

devik said:


> The neutral nail looks awesome on you!!!
> 
> Your pics are like the "palate cleanser" of this NOTD thread!  Lovely!




Thanks Devik! I like being the palate cleanser!hahaa!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Referring to Lilacism...That's a beautiful color!! How many coats? I have to get better at quoting, my apologies!

Hi sb1213, there is shimmer in Secret Affair. The shimmer is visible on the nails, but still subtle.


----------



## sb1212

When I googled Essie secret affair it looks really different than it does on your nails in the pic.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> CbL addicts attack



Nice purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies for your positive feedback on my last neutral nail color!
> 
> I am still on a neutral kick...Essie Secret Affair



Another great neutral for you!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lilacism
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the another color they have, Bikini So Teeny.




Wow...I love this on you! Looks much better on you than it does on me.


----------



## pollekeskisses

devik said:


> Oh boy PURPLE GLITTERZ! Two in a row! I have a weakness...!


I never really liked purple on me until I discovered the "red based" ones. Occasionally I go to the bluish side but I do love purple on me now.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Samoan Sand


----------



## IndigoRose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Referring to Lilacism...That's a beautiful color!! How many coats? I have to get better at quoting, my apologies!
> 
> Hi sb1213, there is shimmer in Secret Affair. The shimmer is visible on the nails, but still subtle.


It's okay! There are three in total! 

You really have to be generous. My main issue with it is that it doesn't look like lilac on maybe more so indoors but I think outside it is definitely a pastel blue. However, in the bottle on a shelf in store is does look lilac. It's a tricky color.


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> I love your nail shape. You can make any polish look good on those nails.


Aww... thanks! I guess that compensates for my large hands. lol 



frick&frack said:


> Wow...I love this on you! Looks much better on you than it does on me.


Thank you so much... you ladies are to kind! 



_Lee said:


> 'Lilac Ritz'


Glitter heaven!


----------



## Minus82

Essie's cocktail bling, one coat. (2 looks a little more blue)


----------



## pbnjam

Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors


----------



## frick&frack

Minus82 said:


> Essie's cocktail bling, one coat. (2 looks a little more blue)




Beautiful pastel...looks fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors




I think it's very pretty on you!


----------



## pbnjam

frick&frack said:


> I think it's very pretty on you!




Thank you f&f. I'm too used to reds or sheer colors. Good thing it's shellac so I won't waste the money to change the color for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## Minus82

pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors
> View attachment 2995585




Wow. This is beautiful. 



frick&frack said:


> Beautiful pastel...looks fabulous on you!




Thanks F & F. It's my go to color when I don't have time to schedule a mani-pedi.


----------



## IndigoRose

pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors
> View attachment 2995585


I think it looks pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

It's time to break out the Dior Bikini!


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> It's time to break out the Dior Bikini!




Pretty color I like that


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color I like that


Thanks!  It's really gorgeous irl. I had to tone the contrast on the photo as it was showing orange and not a muted coral. It kind of reminds me of a polish in the 90s by OPI called Moroccan Melon. I know I'm dating myself. Haha. But I loved that polish!


----------



## krissa

Kiss Take on Hollywood


----------



## skyqueen

krissa said:


> Kiss Take on Hollywood




Absolutely love this! [emoji140]


----------



## vam2015

Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> It's time to break out the Dior Bikini!




Lovely spring color!


----------



## chowlover2

krissa said:


> Kiss Take on Hollywood



Beautiful on you!


----------



## chowlover2

vam2015 said:


> Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996196



You're very talented. I have no aptitude for nail art!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Kiss Take on Hollywood




Love this vivid pink! It's so happy.


----------



## frick&frack

vam2015 said:


> Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996196




Is this your pic? It's a cute Frenchie.


----------



## vam2015

chowlover2 said:


> You're very talented. I have no aptitude for nail art!




Oh goodness no, this is not my work. I have a very talented manicurist


----------



## vam2015

frick&frack said:


> Is this your pic? It's a cute Frenchie.



My mani, the photo my manicurist put on her Instagram. I'm so in love with it!


----------



## Melora24

OPI you're such a Budapest.
Not sure I like that color on me, and those tiny bottles are a nightmare! The brush has to be dipped at least twice to make a pinky, but it's still too big for the neck of the bottle (or the neck is too small).
I don't think I'll get small OPI's again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-tart deco.


----------



## Kailuagal

krissa said:


> Kiss Take on Hollywood


What a beautiful vivid pink!  Looks great with the pink fabric. 



vam2015 said:


> Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996196


Sooooo pretty!  Love the dainty gold line...it looks like jewelry on your fingers. 



Melora24 said:


> OPI you're such a Budapest.
> Not sure I like that color on me, and those tiny bottles are a nightmare! The brush has to be dipped at least twice to make a pinky, but it's still too big for the neck of the bottle (or the neck is too small).
> I don't think I'll get small OPI's again.


The color looks great on you. I was wondering about those little bottles. They are so cute but so very small.


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> My first "gelly" sandwich. So the color is Ice Rageous by Superchic Lacquer. I'm going to try and see if I can leave my nails alone for as long as this polish lasts. It's gonna be hard. Though rnp by itself only lasts a day on me and rnp on top of gel with no gel top coat lasts a few days. So I'm thinking with the gel top coat I might get a week tops. Wish me luck


Looks great!  Love the color and your painting skills are awesome!



roundandround said:


> Dior St. Tropez&#128151;


I....am....in....love....with....this....color!  I will have to google it! 



CatePNW said:


> Trying to stretch out my manicure so I can plant some flowers and then do my nails.  So I painted a coat of Revlon Nude Graffiti over my OPI Feelin' Hot Hot Hot and will hope to get a few more days.  The glitter draws the eye away from the cuticles and edge wear.
> View attachment 2992411


Glitter top coats are such a great way to extend a manicure. Nice!



_Lee said:


> 'Lilac Ritz'


Very pretty!



devik said:


> We'll just call this Experiments in Glitter.
> View attachment 2992584
> 
> It's Elevation Lake of the Isles with a very messy effect using Ninja Nails NVL Floam.
> I wasn't so sure about that Elevation, the formula was tricky but it ended up drying to an incredible finish.


Fun manicure, devik!  It makes me want to bust out my Floam. 



s3raph1nas said:


> Thank you for all your feedback on my Essie Sand Tropez polish! I love nudes, but I always tend to go back to either black, white or red.
> H&M - Manhunter
> I figured a black and white picture would be ok considering the polish is black
> View attachment 2992965


Cool pic!  Black looks great on your nails.


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Go Ginzo


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> CbL addicts attack


LOVE CBL! And, love this color on you!  What a pretty purple!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies for your positive feedback on my last neutral nail color!
> I am still on a neutral kick...Essie Secret Affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994262


Very pretty!



IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lilacism
> Reminds me of the another color they have, Bikini So Teeny.
> View attachment 2994281


Beautiful color, especially for this time of year. 



Minus82 said:


> Essie's cocktail bling, one coat. (2 looks a little more blue)
> View attachment 2995491


Gorgeous nails and fingers!  I think you would do any nail color fine!



pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors
> View attachment 2995585


I like this!  It's the perfect time of year for this color. Looks pretty on you. Do you get good wear with the CND?


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2996947
> 
> Eddie Go Ginzo


Ooh, another pretty lilac. Looks great!


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> Ooh, another pretty lilac. Looks great!




Thank you! I love this one!


----------



## devik

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2996947
> 
> Eddie Go Ginzo



PRETTY!!!!!! Such a delicate shade!!


----------



## pbnjam

Minus82 said:


> Essie's cocktail bling, one coat. (2 looks a little more blue)
> 
> View attachment 2995491


Very pretty color! I think it goes well with your skintone. 



Minus82 said:


> Wow. This is beautiful.


Thanks! I got mixed reviews from my mom and friend. But I think it will go well with my new coral bags.


----------



## leslieann79

Minus82 said:


> Essie's cocktail bling, one coat. (2 looks a little more blue)
> 
> View attachment 2995491



I want nails that long someday.


----------



## Minus82

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty color! I think it goes well with your skintone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I got mixed reviews from my mom and friend. But I think it will go well with my new coral bags.




Thanks pbnjam 
Don't let the mixed reviews confuse you. My sister usually gives me the side eye when I wear certain colors. 1) she wasn't used to seeing me with certain colors because I was always getting French manicures. 2) all she wears are nudes and red. Let's just say they don't get fashion


----------



## CatePNW

Melora24 said:


> OPI you're such a Budapest.
> Not sure I like that color on me, and those tiny bottles are a nightmare! The brush has to be dipped at least twice to make a pinky, but it's still too big for the neck of the bottle (or the neck is too small).
> I don't think I'll get small OPI's again.



I have large hands and large nails, and have never attempted to use a little bottle!  I have a hard enough time with the regular brush.  I really like how OPI applies over my Seche Vite base.  Even if I need to re-dip the brush, it goes on well.  Your color is pretty.


----------



## Minus82

leslieann79 said:


> I want nails that long someday.




Thanks leslieann. I keep having to cut them because they grow so fast!


----------



## pbnjam

IndigoRose said:


> I think it looks pretty!


Thanks IndigoRose. 


Kailuagal said:


> It's time to break out the Dior Bikini!


O so purdy! I want to go buy this color.


vam2015 said:


> Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996196


Very pretty nail art!


krissa said:


> Kiss Take on Hollywood


Nice pop of color!


----------



## pbnjam

Kailuagal said:


> I like this!  It's the perfect time of year for this color. Looks pretty on you. Do you get good wear with the CND?



Yeah it last 2-3 weeks for me. I usually stretch it to 4 weeks even if its growing out a bit.


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2996947
> 
> Essie Go Ginzo


I was thinking about buying that color, but then I changed my mind. Looks lovely on you.


----------



## tflowers921

IndigoRose said:


> I was thinking about buying that color, but then I changed my mind. Looks lovely on you.




Thank you! It's really lovely, kind of the color of a cherry blossom. And it makes me look tan which I am not lol


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors
> View attachment 2995585



I like it, and I like light colors if they are saturated enough to be seen!  I have light skin, so some just don't look nice on me.  I do LOVE the ease of applying them though, mistakes are very forgivable!


----------



## IndigoRose

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful color, especially for this time of year.


Thanks. I agree. It's a great color for spring.



pbnjam said:


> Thanks IndigoRose.


You're welcome!



tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! It's really lovely, kind of the color of a cherry blossom. And it makes me look tan which I am not lol


You're welcome! It's amazing what a little nail polish can do! Your nail color is what I initally thought the color I'm wearing would look like! lol


----------



## vam2015

Kailuagal said:


> What a beautiful vivid pink!  Looks great with the pink fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo pretty!  Love the dainty gold line...it looks like jewelry on your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks great on you. I was wondering about those little bottles. They are so cute but so very small.




Thank you! [emoji175]


----------



## tflowers921

I don't know why but this is hard to capture in a pic, way prettier in person. Essie topless & barefoot


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Poke




I think I see a glitter topper in my future!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> LOVE CBL! And, love this color on you!  What a pretty purple!


Thanks. I agree CBL has an amazing formula with all her polishes. I'm currently checking what I have and how much I like them (aka no buy).


----------



## Jen123

Opi Glints of Glinda gel mani... I wanted something super neutral this time


----------



## devik

Melora24 said:


> OPI you're such a Budapest.
> Not sure I like that color on me, and those tiny bottles are a nightmare! The brush has to be dipped at least twice to make a pinky, but it's still too big for the neck of the bottle (or the neck is too small).
> I don't think I'll get small OPI's again.



FWIW I do like the color on you. 

And ITA about those small bottles/brushes!!! Frustrating.


----------



## devik

Jen123 said:


> Opi Glints of Glinda gel mani... I wanted something super neutral this time
> 
> View attachment 2997741



That's such an elegant look!


----------



## Jen123

devik said:


> That's such an elegant look!




Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

All of the latest manis look so perfect for spring.  I especially like the nude colors posted lately.


----------



## gatorpooh

CND Shellac "Gotcha"


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous pastel...love it on you!




Thank you f&f! BTW I don't see your own mani/pedi on here lol You don't paint your nails lately?



devik said:


> And of course, the ever lovely Dior and Chanel colors! Those are both incredible blues - feelings of spring in similar but different ways!!!




Thank you! This blue is very pretty, bad I took it off after 4 days with tiny, tiny chips after doing garden works 



Kailuagal said:


> I....am....in....love....with....this....color!  I will have to google it!




Thank you! If I'm not mistaken, this np is one real stunner from Dior....I was so sad when it wasn't available where I live. But bc of the high demands Dior re-released it afterwards after I got this beauty from an in the US, I already bought one lol Good I got a BU bottle of this beautiful shade. 




-------------------------------------



IndigoRose said:


> Essie: Lilacism
> 
> Reminds me of the another color they have, Bikini So Teeny.
> 
> View attachment 2994281




Very pretty pastel color and so shiny. 



pbnjam said:


> Went with CND - Salmon Run today.. Not sure if I like it because I'm not used to light colors
> View attachment 2995585




Looks gorgeous on you! I never tried salmon color but I think this will not look good on me. That's why I kinda keep away from salmony shades lol



Kailuagal said:


> It's time to break out the Dior Bikini!




YES Dior Bikini is endeed very pretty on you! I almost wear this color last week too.


----------



## roundandround

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac "Gotcha"
> View attachment 2998079




Lovely pink on you!



Jen123 said:


> Opi Glints of Glinda gel mani... I wanted something super neutral this time
> 
> View attachment 2997741




Great neutral mani on you!



devik said:


> Illamasqua Poke
> 
> View attachment 2997446
> 
> 
> I think I see a glitter topper in my future!




Looks fab on you, love this color MUCH!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2997385
> 
> I don't know why but this is hard to capture in a pic, way prettier in person. Essie topless & barefoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997386


 


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2996947
> 
> Essie Go Ginzo




Great neutral manis! Maybe I better picked a neutral color to paint my nails after seeing these beautiful manis now lol



vam2015 said:


> Actually this is what's on my nails, OPI Cajun Shrimp is on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996196




Great nail art! Looks so cute


----------



## roundandround

China Glaze Ruby Pumps&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps&#55357;&#56845;



Gorgeous! Makes me want to switch out my polish. Lol


----------



## Kailuagal

Applied 1 coat of SH Miracle Gel Pretty Piggy over my existing Dior Bikini to extend the mani. It's a little more pinky salmon.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2997385
> 
> I don't know why but this is hard to capture in a pic, way prettier in person. Essie topless & barefoot




Nice neutral! My SIL loves that one.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Illamasqua Poke
> 
> I think I see a glitter topper in my future!




Beautiful color as a base for glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi Glints of Glinda gel mani... I wanted something super neutral this time.




Nice neutral for you!


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac "Gotcha"




Very fu pink!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Thank you f&f! BTW I don't see your own mani/pedi on here lol You don't paint your nails lately?




My toes are always painted. I just haven't posted a pic in a long time [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps




My favorite red of all time!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Applied 1 coat of SH Miracle Gel Pretty Piggy over my existing Dior Bikini to extend the mani. It's a little more pinky salmon.




I think a coral pink is so perfect for summer!


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel Lavanda 727


----------



## PewPew

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727



What a beautiful shade. Looks fabulous on you.



Kailuagal said:


> Applied 1 coat of SH Miracle Gel Pretty Piggy over my existing Dior Bikini to extend the mani. It's a little more pinky salmon.



Gorgeous! Loved you in the Dior Bikini too. 



roundandround said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps&#65533;&#65533;



Phenomenal mani! Your nails are beautifully shaped and perfectly painted in one of the. best. reds. ever! :buttercup:


----------



## Kailuagal

PewPew said:


> Gorgeous! Loved you in the Dior Bikini too.



Thank you PewPew!  Long time no see!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Very pretty pastel color and so shiny.



Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727


Gorgeous purple!


----------



## michellem

Ibd Juliet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sand dune from last spring/summer limited edition


----------



## PewPew

Kailuagal said:


> Thank you PewPew!  Long time no see!



Thanks, KG! So awesome to be back


----------



## devik

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac "Gotcha"
> View attachment 2998079





frick&frack said:


> Very fu pink!




Me 'n my brain - I read that as "FU pink" - and I'm like, "Well I've heard of _FU Red _like the color you put on your nails after a breakup but Pink?? Hmm okay."

And then oops it's just missing an "n".


----------



## devik

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727



oh no oh no oh no i'm trying to go cruelty free and said that i would no longer buy chanel oh no oh no......!


----------



## frick&frack

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727




Pretty purple!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Me 'n my brain - I read that as "FU pink" - and I'm like, "Well I've heard of _FU Red _like the color you put on your nails after a breakup but Pink?? Hmm okay."
> 
> And then oops it's just missing an "n".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] autocorrect got me again! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tflowers921

A new favorite...essie flowerista


----------



## pinky70

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2999415
> 
> A new favorite...essie flowerista



lovely on you


----------



## leslieann79

Madam Glam Gel Polish #128.


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Madam Glam Gel Polish #128.



  Does that come in regular polish? I don't do gel manicures.


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Does that come in regular polish? I don't do gel manicures.



They do sell rnp, but I dont recall seeing this color in their rnp line. If you ever buy anything from their website dont pay full price. They are always sending out 40% off coupon codes.


----------



## tflowers921

pinky70 said:


> lovely on you




Thank you!!!


----------



## Melora24

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2999415
> 
> A new favorite...essie flowerista



I can see why! Good choice!


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Madam Glam Gel Polish #128.


Ok! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604




Nice color!! Your nails always look so good.  I look forward to see what polish your wearing [emoji3]


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604



This is beautiful.

I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604




Gorgeous!


----------



## Jen123

Cayca said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.




Amazing color and nails!!


----------



## leslieann79

Cayca said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.



Very pretty!


----------



## leslieann79

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604



Lovely nails. What type of dog is that in your photo? A shih tzu?


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## sb1212

How is the formula for the RBL


----------



## tflowers921

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604




I love this! Looks very pretty on you!


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> Nice color!! Your nails always look so good.  I look forward to see what polish your wearing [emoji3]


Thanks! I've been remiss in taking mani pictures lately. We're getting ready to move, and I've had my mind on other things. 

Yes, the formula on most RBL polishes is pretty awesome. There are a few that have been misses for me, but for the most part, they've got excellent formulas.


----------



## Librarychickie

leslieann79 said:


> Lovely nails. What type of dog is that in your photo? A shih tzu?


Thanks! Yes, that's Eleanor, my 18 month old Shih Tzu!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Thanks! I've been remiss in taking mani pictures lately. We're getting ready to move, and I've had my mind on other things.
> 
> Yes, the formula on most RBL polishes is pretty awesome. There are a few that have been misses for me, but for the most part, they've got excellent formulas.




I might have to buy this color!  What base and top coat are you wearing ?


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> I might have to buy this color!  What base and top coat are you wearing ?


I use Gelous (the green cap) from Sally's, and Glisten & Glow's HK Girl for my topcoat. 

The only time I have any issues with them not playing nicely with other polishes is with Chanel shimmers/frosts. That's a guaranteed bubbling event. So, for those polishes, I use Chanel base and top coat.


----------



## sb1212

CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> I use Gelous (the green cap) from Sally's, and Glisten & Glow's HK Girl for my topcoat.
> 
> The only time I have any issues with them not playing nicely with other polishes is with Chanel shimmers/frosts. That's a guaranteed bubbling event. So, for those polishes, I use Chanel base and top coat.




Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2999415
> 
> A new favorite...essie flowerista


Ooooh, is this a newer color?  Love it!  I'm a purple polishaholic!



leslieann79 said:


> Madam Glam Gel Polish #128.


Glam is right!  Gorgeous!



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> View attachment 2999604


What a nice springy color. RBL is one of my favorite polishes. 



Cayca said:


> This is beautiful.
> I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.


That polish IS beautiful. Love the shimmer!


----------



## devik

Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.

Here's the original Illamasqua Poke from a few days ago, salvaged by a combo of Colores de Carol Jesse's Girl on thumb, ring, pinky, with Lacquer Lust Unicorn in Love on index and middle.


----------



## devik

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3000277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing



That is a perfect name for that shade! I love it!


----------



## devik

Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604





sb1212 said:


> Nice color!! Your nails always look so good.  I look forward to see what polish your wearing [emoji3]


_
Ummm... What she said! _


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.



Your nails look PERFECT there! wow, what a great job on that manicure. #jealous 

And the color is beautiful too of course!!


----------



## sb1212

devik said:


> That is a perfect name for that shade! I love it!




Thank you


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3000277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing





devik said:


> Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.
> 
> Here's the original Illamasqua Poke from a few days ago, salvaged by a combo of Colores de Carol Jesse's Girl on thumb, ring, pinky, with Lacquer Lust Unicorn in Love on index and middle.
> 
> View attachment 3000349



I'm in purple heaven today. Two more beauties!  And, yes, glitter can be forgiving but also a pain in the you know what to remove...but so worth it!  
I'm off to find a purple in my stash for a new mani!


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> Me 'n my brain - I read that as "FU pink" - and I'm like, "Well I've heard of _FU Red _like the color you put on your nails after a breakup but Pink?? Hmm okay."
> 
> And then oops it's just missing an "n".


Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> I'm in purple heaven today. Two more beauties!  And, yes, glitter can be forgiving but also a pain in the you know what to remove...but so worth it!
> 
> I'm off to find a purple in my stash for a new mani!




I wanna see what purple you will find In your stash


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> I wanna see what purple you will find In your stash


Thanks sb. I'll post as soon as I do a mani!


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> I'm in purple heaven today. Two more beauties!  And, yes, glitter can be forgiving but also a pain in the you know what to remove...but so worth it!
> I'm off to find a purple in my stash for a new mani!



Do you have A England's The Blessed Damosel? If you like purple you need to get it, just gorgeous.


----------



## pinky70

Violet by Revlon top speed .


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> I'm in purple heaven today. Two more beauties!  And, yes, glitter can be forgiving but also a pain in the you know what to remove...but so worth it!
> *I'm off to find a purple in my stash for a new mani!*



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## devik

frick&frack said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] autocorrect got me again! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It happens to me all the time!!


----------



## Kailuagal

chowlover2 said:


> Do you have A England's The Blessed Damosel? If you like purple you need to get it, just gorgeous.


Just googled a swatch. BEAUTIFUL! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> Just googled a swatch. BEAUTIFUL! Thank you for the suggestion!



You won't be disappointed! I don't know if you have tried A England before, but Adina's polishes are amazing. My BFF, who is not a nail girl could not stop looking at my nails when I wore it. You'll love it!


----------



## Kailuagal

Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.




Very pretty I like that.  Looks really good on you


----------



## Kailuagal

chowlover2 said:


> You won't be disappointed! I don't know if you have tried A England before, but Adina's polishes are amazing. My BFF, who is not a nail girl could not stop looking at my nails when I wore it. You'll love it!



Yes, I have some A England's and love them!  Ack! I'm on a self imposed ban but I might just have to find that one! &#128522; I have no willpower...lol


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.



That's beautiful on you! I just started using their products and really like their polishes.


----------



## Kailuagal

Thank you!  I love the gel effect line. It seems to have more lasting power on me.


----------



## Cayca

Jen123 said:


> Amazing color and nails!!





leslieann79 said:


> Very pretty!





Kailuagal said:


> That polish IS beautiful. Love the shimmer!





devik said:


> Your nails look PERFECT there! wow, what a great job on that manicure. #jealous
> 
> And the color is beautiful too of course!!



Thanks ladies :*



devik said:


> Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.
> 
> Here's the original Illamasqua Poke from a few days ago, salvaged by a  combo of Colores de Carol Jesse's Girl on thumb, ring, pinky, with  Lacquer Lust Unicorn in Love on index and middle.
> 
> View attachment 3000349



Glitters are always there to come to the rescue 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3000277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing



Oh, it is so pretty and feminine.



Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I  ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my  toes.



That polish is lovely and your nails are so pretty.


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.



Oh gosh that's AMAZING! Another perfect manicure! Your nails are the just-right length and the shine on that is gorgeous!!


----------



## devik

And just as a general comment, I'm blown away by the perfect cuticles everyone's got this week! I'm still working on that part.


----------



## Melora24

OPI 7th inning strrretch.
After all the recent purple and pink, back to my first love!


----------



## minami

Loving my nail art done at 20nails Bangkok Central Embassy &#128522;


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing




Lovely lilac for spring!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.
> 
> Here's the original Illamasqua Poke from a few days ago, salvaged by a combo of Colores de Carol Jesse's Girl on thumb, ring, pinky, with Lacquer Lust Unicorn in Love on index and middle.




Love the added glitter!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Lovely lilac for spring!




Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.




Another beautiful light purple! Love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI 7th inning strrretch.
> After all the recent purple and pink, back to my first love!




Great metallic blue!


----------



## frick&frack

minami said:


> Loving my nail art done at 20nails Bangkok Central Embassy [emoji4]




Fun mani!


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> Very pretty I like that.  Looks really good on you


Thanks sb!



devik said:


> Oh gosh that's AMAZING! Another perfect manicure! Your nails are the just-right length and the shine on that is gorgeous!!


Thank you!  You are so kind. I never knew I could grow my nails until I joined TPF. I never really tried because they are thin and would split at the base of the tip. Now I know ALL the secrets!  



Melora24 said:


> OPI 7th inning strrretch.
> After all the recent purple and pink, back to my first love!


Beautiful!  I can see why!



minami said:


> Loving my nail art done at 20nails Bangkok Central Embassy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001146


GORGEOUS!  The color combo is to die for!


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> Another beautiful light purple! Love it.


Thank you!  I miss seeing your little piggies on here!  You get so creative with your pedis.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Thank you!  I miss seeing your little piggies on here!  You get so creative with your pedis.




Thanks for your kind words


----------



## IndigoRose

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.


Very pretty!


----------



## IndigoRose

devik said:


> Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.



That is so true! Plus, who doesn't love glitter?


----------



## IndigoRose

minami said:


> Loving my nail art done at 20nails Bangkok Central Embassy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001146


Your nail art looks amazing. Are those little stones on the ring finger?


----------



## purseprincess32

Illamasqua Lament & Rimmel 60 seconds top coat silver/blue glitter


----------



## absolutpink

Sephora Alive


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Thank you!  I miss seeing your little piggies on here!  You get so creative with your pedis.



+1!! Those little sandal shots you do are so cute!!!


----------



## devik

purseprincess32 said:


> Illamasqua Lament & Rimmel 60 seconds top coat silver/blue glitter



Illamasqua is my fave - would love to see a pic if you're able to share one!


----------



## deltalady

Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango




Pretty Color on you


----------



## minami

frick&frack said:


> Fun mani!




Thanks dear!


----------



## minami

Kailuagal said:


> Thanks sb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  You are so kind. I never knew I could grow my nails until I joined TPF. I never really tried because they are thin and would split at the base of the tip. Now I know ALL the secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  I can see why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!  The color combo is to die for!




Thank you!!


----------



## minami

IndigoRose said:


> Your nail art looks amazing. Are those little stones on the ring finger?




Thanks dear! Yes they are


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> +1!! Those little sandal shots you do are so cute!!!




Thank you. I'll try to take the time to post a pedi pic this week [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango




Gorgeous color on your gorgeous nails! You have nail beds for days [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Thank you. I'll try to take the time to post a pedi pic this week [emoji6]



Yes! I always love seeing your pedis and flip flops!


----------



## Kailuagal

chowlover2 said:


> Do you have A England's The Blessed Damosel? If you like purple you need to get it, just gorgeous.


Okay chowlover!  I ordered The Blessed Damosel...along with others! Told you I have no willpower. Heehee
Hope to receive them in a few days. So excited! Thank you for the suggestion, enabler...I mean...friend


----------



## PewPew

Kailuagal said:


> Okay chowlover!  I ordered The Blessed Damosel...along with others! Told you I have no willpower. Heehee
> Hope to receive them in a few days. So excited! Thank you for the suggestion, enabler...I mean...friend



Ooh looking forward to seeing you in this! I too have crazy polish lust. Trying not to buy anything till I finish cataloging my pretties, but well...


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> Okay chowlover!  I ordered The Blessed Damosel...along with others! Told you I have no willpower. Heehee
> Hope to receive them in a few days. So excited! Thank you for the suggestion, enabler...I mean...friend



You won't be sorry!


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango




Love this! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Essie Ladylike


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002777
> 
> Essie Ladylike




Pretty color


----------



## PewPew

Marc Jacobs Petra (#140). Deep brown-purple-coppery depending on the light. So not Spring/Summery, but I looooove her


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra (#140). Deep brown-purple-coppery depending on the light. So not Spring/Summery, but I looooove her



That's pretty, how does it wear?


----------



## amadea88

Opi Act Your Beige


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! I always love seeing your pedis and flip flops!




Haha...ok, ok...I get it. I'll post a pic [emoji6]

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Ladylike




The touch of lilac is so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra (#140). Deep brown-purple-coppery depending on the light. So not Spring/Summery, but I looooove her




Gah...that my perfect fall shade! [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

sb1212 said:


> Pretty Color on you











frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color on your gorgeous nails! You have nail beds for days [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

PewPew said:


> Ooh looking forward to seeing you in this! I too have crazy polish lust. Trying not to buy anything till I finish cataloging my pretties, but well...





chowlover2 said:


> You won't be sorry!



You will probably hear me screaming across the ocean when I open it!  Lol. I'll be ready for a polish change by then. I'm already wanting a change but this Nails, Inc. gel effect mani is still too dang pretty!  Pewpew, I gave up cataloging my polish...I'm too scared at what the number might be by now so I just act like this....


----------



## Kailuagal

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango


Very pretty and summery!


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002777
> 
> Essie Ladylike


Pretty!  And very ladylike 



PewPew said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra (#140). Deep brown-purple-coppery depending on the light. So not Spring/Summery, but I looooove her


I think this would be gorgeous any time of the year!



frick&frack said:


> Haha...ok, ok...I get it. I'll post a pic


----------



## Cayca

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango



What a hot shade! It looks lovely on you.


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous! Makes me want to switch out my polish. Lol


 


frick&frack said:


> My favorite red of all time!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


 


PewPew said:


> Phenomenal mani! Your nails are beautifully shaped and perfectly painted in one of the. best. reds. ever! :buttercup:




Thank you ladies! 


PewPew, I'm happy that my nails are getting healthy again...they were in bad shape a couple of months ago 




--------------------------



KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Lavanda 727




Love Lavanda! 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2999415
> 
> A new favorite...essie flowerista




Beautiful color on you! will have a look for this color, very pretty.



Librarychickie said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans
> 
> View attachment 2999604




Gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

Lots of beautiful manis on here






Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc Gel Effect Lexington Gardens. I ended up choosing light purple since I have a darker purple on my toes.




OMG This is more than a beautiful mani for my eyes....super awesome color and beautiful nails. Looks perfect on you.



minami said:


> Loving my nail art done at 20nails Bangkok Central Embassy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001146




Very pretty nail art!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3000277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Vinylux in Lilac Longing




Another gorgeous shade of lilac!



devik said:


> Glitters are so forgiving! They make even a beat-up mani look good.
> 
> Here's the original Illamasqua Poke from a few days ago, salvaged by a combo of Colores de Carol Jesse's Girl on thumb, ring, pinky, with Lacquer Lust Unicorn in Love on index and middle.
> 
> View attachment 3000349




What a fab combo! 



Cayca said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> I've just painted my nails Dior Liquorice.
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/Dior-Liquorice-3.jpg.html




Dior Liqourice looks beautiful on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Intemporel&#9786;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I was very inspired by a recent poster's picture of Essie Sand Tropez! I think it is one of the best nudes out there!


----------



## Minus82

Essie Bordeaux. 
Time to cut my nails though. I usually let the manicurist cut and file because I'm lazy. 
Did this at home. 
I do believe this would've looked better on shorter nails but oh well...


----------



## Melora24

tflowers921 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002777
> 
> Essie Ladylike



Me too 







PewPew said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra (#140). Deep brown-purple-coppery depending on the light. So not Spring/Summery, but I looooove her




oh wow. That's gorgeous. Neeeeed!






roundandround said:


> Chanel Intemporel&#9786;




intemporel indeed! And perfectly worn!






Chinese Warrior said:


> I was very inspired by a recent poster's picture of Essie Sand Tropez! I think it is one of the best nudes out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003286




I agree, it's a beautiful nude






Minus82 said:


> Essie Bordeaux.
> Time to cut my nails though. I usually let the manicurist cut and file because I'm lazy.
> Did this at home.
> I do believe this would've looked better on shorter nails but oh well...
> View attachment 3003343



That's a nice choice!

I've decided to limit myself to OPI, but now I'm thinking Essie would have been a better choice... (regrets, regrets... and I already have 6 bottles of OPI in as many weeks!)


----------



## pollekeskisses

PewPew said:


> Ooh looking forward to seeing you in this! I too have crazy polish lust. Trying not to buy anything till I finish cataloging my pretties, but well...


I am currently just going over my polishes again, wearing them one at a time and see if there are any I've changed opinion on.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Intemporel[emoji5]




Love that silver!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I was very inspired by a recent poster's picture of Essie Sand Tropez! I think it is one of the best nudes out there!




Looks nice on you too!


----------



## frick&frack

Minus82 said:


> Essie Bordeaux.
> Time to cut my nails though. I usually let the manicurist cut and file because I'm lazy.
> Did this at home.
> I do believe this would've looked better on shorter nails but oh well...




The color is great on you!


----------



## Minus82

frick&frack said:


> The color is great on you!




Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Cayca said:


> What a hot shade! It looks lovely on you.











Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty and summery!



Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> OMG This is more than a beautiful mani for my eyes....super awesome color and beautiful nails. Looks perfect on you.


Awwww, thank you so much!  Such a sweet compliment. I never thought I could have nice nails until a couple of years ago when I started playing around on TPF. But then, it could also be because I'm getting older and doing less housework. Hahaha   now, if only I would stop using my thumbnails as tools I could probably grow them longer too. 



roundandround said:


> Chanel Intemporel&#9786;


Now this is gorgeous! And, your nails are beautiful too!



Chinese Warrior said:


> I was very inspired by a recent poster's picture of Essie Sand Tropez! I think it is one of the best nudes out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003286


Very pretty!  



Minus82 said:


> Essie Bordeaux.
> Time to cut my nails though. I usually let the manicurist cut and file because I'm lazy.
> Did this at home.
> I do believe this would've looked better on shorter nails but oh well...
> View attachment 3003343


Beautiful nails!  I don't think I've ever been able to grow mine that long. Gorgeous color!



pollekeskisses said:


> I am currently just going over my polishes again, wearing them one at a time and see if there are any I've changed opinion on.


I've been doing that as well...kind of to make myself cut back on purchasing more polish. It's amazing how I'm liking some colors now that I didn't like after I bought them. I guess it pays to be patient. Lol


----------



## Kailuagal

absolutpink said:


> Sephora Alive


LOVE your avatar!  That's my beach!  Beautiful pic of the Mokuluas!


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic

So sparkly!


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949



That's so pretty! I haven't seen that brand before, where did you find it?


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949




Pretty sparkle!


----------



## absolutpink

Kailuagal said:


> LOVE your avatar!  That's my beach!  Beautiful pic of the Mokuluas!



Thank you! I was there in March and miss it so much. I'm so jealous that you live there.


----------



## Librarychickie

chowlover2 said:


> That's so pretty! I haven't seen that brand before, where did you find it?




I haven't found it in stores, yet. Only online through their website, Neiman's, net a porter, or blue Mercury.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!




I'm mesmerized! [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> I haven't found it in stores, yet. Only online through their website, Neiman's, net a porter, or blue Mercury.



Thanks!


----------



## Kailuagal

absolutpink said:


> Thank you! I was there in March and miss it so much. I'm so jealous that you live there.


Come back anytime!  Kailua's a great little beach town, yeah?  I try not to take it for granted...I feel blessed for sure. 
Sorry off topic!


----------



## Melora24

I'm suffering of the camera-ugliness-syndrom: my mani looks nice, until I try to take a picture. Then it turns out ugly 
OPI Feel the Mo-heat-oes green
(I wonder if I can finish those 4 Flamingo mini bottles)


----------



## tflowers921

Essie fiesta


----------



## unluckystars

Dior Diorific Winter


----------



## Jen123

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3005165
> 
> Essie fiesta




Perfect color for spring!


----------



## devik

I got behind on the thread for a few days and just caught up, and noticed some LOVELY pinks (2 from you I think, tflower921!!) plus a gorgeous silver Chanel Intemporel and at least one beautiful nude from ChineseWarrior and some seriously impressive red fingernails from Minus82 -- all are incredible, ladies! I'm sure I missed someone but it's not intentional - I enjoyed your shots too! I also LOLed at several points - something about screams across the ocean, I think?  And PewPew, thank you for the brilliant Ariel meme image thing! Too funny.

I'm surprisingly still cruising with my purple Illamasqua with the glitter topper - for like a week now. Crazy! I'm sure that'll change sometime this weekend tho.


----------



## leslieann79

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949



I would like your pup and your polish!


----------



## leslieann79

Zoya Bobbi over some clear gelish.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Bar


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949


This is stunning! Love the sparkle. Does it wear well...meaning last for at least 3 days? 







Melora24 said:


> I'm suffering of the camera-ugliness-syndrom: my mani looks nice, until I try to take a picture. Then it turns out ugly
> OPI Feel the Mo-heat-oes green
> (I wonder if I can finish those 4 Flamingo mini bottles)


I think the same thing about my manis! I think our cameras are liars 





leslieann79 said:


> Zoya Bobbi over some clear gelish.


Super pretty. Beautiful color. 






Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3006044
> 
> Dior - Bar


Another lovely Dior!


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> I got behind on the thread for a few days and just caught up, and noticed some LOVELY pinks (2 from you I think, tflower921!!) plus a gorgeous silver Chanel Intemporel and at least one beautiful nude from ChineseWarrior and some seriously impressive red fingernails from Minus82 -- all are incredible, ladies! I'm sure I missed someone but it's not intentional - I enjoyed your shots too! I also LOLed at several points - something about screams across the ocean, I think?  And PewPew, thank you for the brilliant Ariel meme image thing! Too funny.
> 
> I'm surprisingly still cruising with my purple Illamasqua with the glitter topper - for like a week now. Crazy! I'm sure that'll change sometime this weekend tho.


----------



## Kailuagal

Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!




That's a pretty green


----------



## Kailuagal

Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!



I love that!


----------



## Librarychickie

Kailuagal said:


> This is stunning! Love the sparkle. Does it wear well...meaning last for at least 3 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same thing about my manis! I think our cameras are liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty. Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely Dior!


Yes, so far, all of my Smith & Cult polishes have worn very well! At least 5 days for me!


----------



## Kailuagal

chowlover2 said:


> I love that!



Thanks! I just put it on yesterday but I got my new order from Llarowe and am dying to try one of the polishes. Haha!


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Yes, so far, all of my Smith & Cult polishes have worn very well! At least 5 days for me!



Thanks! That's good to know. I.must.investigate...lol


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!



Love this on you. Also the shimmer, is it yellow? Wauw.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Love this on you. Also the shimmer, is it yellow? Wauw.


Thanks!  It's actually a goldish shimmer. It's so pretty in real life!


----------



## s3raph1nas

China Glaze - White on White


----------



## Melora24

s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - White on White
> View attachment 3006814
> View attachment 3006815



That looks pretty nice (and the ring too...)







Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!



I can see why! You have beautiful nails!


----------



## Ebby

Essie - Flowerista


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949



It is so pretty and sparkly. 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3005165
> 
> Essie fiesta



Such a hot shade.



leslieann79 said:


> Zoya Bobbi over some clear gelish.



Looks perfect for summer.



Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3006044
> 
> Dior - Bar



Gotta love a nice black polish.



Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!



Oh, I love greens and this one is one of the most unusual shades I've seen. I love it.



Ebby said:


> Essie - Flowerista
> View attachment 3007091



A gorgeous shade and you have lovely nails.


----------



## Kailuagal

s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - White on White
> View attachment 3006814
> View attachment 3006815


White looks good on you. Very pretty mani and beautiful ring!



Melora24 said:


> I can see why! You have beautiful nails!


Thank you for the kind words! 



Ebby said:


> Essie - Flowerista
> View attachment 3007091


This is beautiful!  May I ask what topcoat you are using? I love the high shine. 



Cayca said:


> Oh, I love greens and this one is one of the most unusual shades I've seen. I love it.


Thank you so much!  I'm not a huge fan of greens but this really caught my eye with the golden shimmer. I got to look at your blog and...WOW...your nail stamping is perfect!  It makes me want to go practice on my nails. Did it take you awhile to master the plates?
You have beautiful nails also!


----------



## Ebby

Cayca said:


> A gorgeous shade and you have lovely nails.




Thank you, that's really kind [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ebby

Kailuagal said:


> This is beautiful!  May I ask what topcoat you are using? I love the high shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a top coat from Boots Seventeen collection, think it's called Nail Xtras? It's really good and only costs £3.99 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## IndigoRose

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Post Apocalyptic
> 
> So sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003949


Love! Love! Love!



Minus82 said:


> Essie Bordeaux.
> Time to cut my nails though. I usually let the manicurist cut and file because I'm lazy.
> Did this at home.
> I do believe this would've looked better on shorter nails but oh well...
> View attachment 3003343


 
I think its looks great on you - short or long. Its one of my fave colors by Essie. And look at that shine!



tflowers921 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002777
> 
> Essie Ladylike


 
Very nice on you!



roundandround said:


> Chanel Intemporel&#9786;



Pretty silver!



leslieann79 said:


> Zoya Bobbi over some clear gelish.



A great red for the summer season. Looks pretty!



Ebby said:


> Essie - Flowerista
> View attachment 3007091



I love this color. I haven't gotten around to using by bottle of it yet. But it looks great on everyone I see.


----------



## Kailuagal

I can tell I really like a polish when I wear it two times in a row (Illamasqua Melange)! This time I added accents from Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore. I enhanced the picture to get the color it's closest to.


----------



## Kailuagal

Wish you could see the sparkles from the RBL. Gold, purple, green and blue...just gorgeous.


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> I can tell I really like a polish when I wear it two times in a row (Illamasqua Melange)! This time I added accents from Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore. I enhanced the picture to get the color it's closest to.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cayca

Kailuagal said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm not a huge fan of greens but this really caught  my eye with the golden shimmer. I got to look at your blog  and...WOW...your nail stamping is perfect!  It makes me want to go  practice on my nails. Did it take you awhile to master the plates?
> You have beautiful nails also!



Thank you. I am far from being perfect stamper (and I can recommend  http://www.ooohshinies.com/ for some truly perfect stamping), but  practice does help a lot. My earlier works were a mess and now I'm  getting more tidy, maybe better at positioning, choosing colours... It  does take time, but it is fun time. 



Ebby said:


> Thank you, that's really kind [emoji5]&#65039;



You're most welcome.



Kailuagal said:


> I can tell I really like a polish when I wear it two times in a row (Illamasqua Melange)! This time I added accents from Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore. I enhanced the picture to get the color it's closest to.



I like this flashy gradient effect.


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Precious Beige
> 
> View attachment 3008391


Nice nudey pic!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coquelicot [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cayca

Zoya Sunshine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zoya-Tiana.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie fiesta




Pretty color!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> Zoya Sunshine



Wow that looks awesome on you!  And what a funny name for that one. It looks more like it should be called "Night Sky" or something! 

I did a blue this weekend too - this is LVX Sappir with Whimsical by Pam Back to the Garden on top of two for accents:


----------



## Kailuagal

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Coquelicot [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008681


Very pretty red!  Seeing the reds recently makes me want to change my mani!



Cayca said:


> Zoya Sunshine



This looks lovely on you! And your nails are beautiful. I wish I could wear textured polish but there is something about them that makes me want to pick at my nails. Lol


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> Wow that looks awesome on you!  And what a funny name for that one. It looks more like it should be called "Night Sky" or something!
> 
> I did a blue this weekend too - this is LVX Sappir with Whimsical by Pam Back to the Garden on top of two for accents:
> 
> View attachment 3009019


How did I miss your mani?  Beautiful!  I love blues!  Also, I really like LVX brand...it wears really well on me. Do you get long wear out of it as well?  It looks great with the Whimsical polish on the accent nails!


----------



## sb1212

This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Zoya Bobbi over some clear gelish.


^zoya has the best finishes.  love how that shines!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Bar


^nice & vampy!




Kailuagal said:


> Never thought I'd like greens but this Illamasqua Melange makes me pretty happy!


^it's packed with shimmer. looks great!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Precious Beige


^nice neutral for you!




misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Coquelicot [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008681


^perfect classic red mani!




Cayca said:


> Zoya Sunshine


^beautiful blue pixie dust!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> I did a blue this weekend too - this is LVX Sappir with Whimsical by Pam Back to the Garden on top of two for accents


^fantastic deep blue!




sb1212 said:


> This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux


^lovely shade of purple!


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> How did I miss your mani?  Beautiful!  I love blues!  Also, I really like LVX brand...it wears really well on me. Do you get long wear out of it as well?  It looks great with the Whimsical polish on the accent nails!



LOL - you didn't miss anything - I just posted it!  I did them on Sat night but never managed to take a pic. This is actually 3 days in so it's wearing well! LVX was my first love (when I decided to go CF and stopped buying Chanel/Dior) - I have a lot of them and for the most part I really like them! Their cremes are just wonderful; I had not great luck with a jelly or two. They've since been booted out of my #1 spot by Illamasqua though.  It's good to see another LVX lover here! I don't see many manis posted with them.


----------



## devik

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3009022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux



Whoa this is seriously impressive!!!


----------



## sb1212

devik said:


> Whoa this is seriously impressive!!!




I have had really good luck wearing the vinylux


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> LOL - you didn't miss anything - I just posted it!  I did them on Sat night but never managed to take a pic. This is actually 3 days in so it's wearing well! LVX was my first love (when I decided to go CF and stopped buying Chanel/Dior) - I have a lot of them and for the most part I really like them! Their cremes are just wonderful; I had not great luck with a jelly or two. They've since been booted out of my #1 spot by Illamasqua though.  It's good to see another LVX lover here! I don't see many manis posted with them.


Yeah, I don't see many LVX manis as well. They are great polishes. Nice and glossy and they apply well. 
Okay, I've been trying to guess but you gotta tell me what CF is. Haha.


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> I have had really good luck wearing the vinylux


I have some minis that I have yet to try. They're the darker colors but I'm going to have to do a mani to see how well they hold up on me. Oh.....so many polishes, so little time...hahaha!


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> I have some minis that I have yet to try. They're the darker colors but I'm going to have to do a mani to see how well they hold up on me. Oh.....so many polishes, so little time...hahaha!




I hear ya ...I can't decide what color I want to do next


----------



## Kailuagal

Ebby said:


> It's a top coat from Boots Seventeen collection, think it's called Nail Xtras? It's really good and only costs £3.99 [emoji5]&#65039;


Darn, I don't think they carry that brand in the U.S.  Thanks for the reply!



Cayca said:


> Thank you. I am far from being perfect stamper (and I can recommend  http://www.ooohshinies.com/ for some truly perfect stamping), but  practice does help a lot. My earlier works were a mess and now I'm  getting more tidy, maybe better at positioning, choosing colours... It  does take time, but it is fun time.
> I like this flashy gradient effect.


Thank you for the recommendation!  



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3009022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux


Wow, this is awesome wear. It looks fabulous!  Did you add add'l topcoat during that time at all?  I'm definitely going to try mine now. I don't think I've ever had a mani last that long. But then, after 3-4 days I'm itching to change colors. Haha


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Darn, I don't think they carry that brand in the U.S.  Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is awesome wear. It looks fabulous!  Did you add add'l topcoat during that time at all?  I'm definitely going to try mine now. I don't think I've ever had a mani last that long. But then, after 3-4 days I'm itching to change colors. Haha




I didn't add additional topcoat this time.  I have before but I feel like after a few days it wasn't to peel


----------



## Cayca

devik said:


> Wow that looks awesome on you!  And what a funny name for that one. It looks more like it should be called "Night Sky" or something!



I agree, but I read that it is actually named after a woman who came up with that polish colour 



devik said:


> I did a blue this weekend too - this is LVX Sappir with Whimsical by Pam Back to the Garden on top of two for accents:
> 
> View attachment 3009019



It is beautiful. I love accent nails.



Kailuagal said:


> This looks lovely on you! And your nails are  beautiful. I wish I could wear textured polish but there is something  about them that makes me want to pick at my nails. Lol



Thank  you. I love textured polishes as long as I don't wear them when I have  to wear tights. I am always scared I'd rip the delicate fabric.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3009022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux



Oh, wow! I couldn't get full two days of wear without chipping with Vinylux.



frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful blue pixie dust!



Thank you.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PewPew

I'm absolutely loving everyone's gorgeous manis 



chowlover2 said:


> That's pretty, how does it wear?


Thank you! Marc Jacobs Petra (& Jezebel) wear extremely well for me (5 days w/ minimal tip wear, which is on par with my salon brand cremes). 



frick&frack said:


> Gah...that my perfect fall shade! [emoji7]


Thanks, F&F! Fall/Winter shades are my fav :buttercup:



Kailuagal said:


> Pewpew, I gave up cataloging my polish...I'm too scared at what the number might be by now so I just act like this....


----------



## PewPew

pollekeskisses said:


> I am currently just going over my polishes again, wearing them one at a time and see if there are any I've changed opinion on.



This is a great idea! I find myself enjoying neutrals and shimmers more this year, which is totally new for me.... It's so lovely to see your name & avatar again. (I was away for a bit). I missed your manis & piggies! The little baby girl with the curly hair you had a while ago is still the cutest piggy I have ever seen


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF sugar dune


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Yeah, I don't see many LVX manis as well. They are great polishes. Nice and glossy and they apply well.
> Okay, I've been trying to guess but you gotta tell me what CF is. Haha.



Oh gosh sorry - I feel like I talk about it all the time, apologies for using the abbrev when I shouldn't have - CF is cruelty free (no animal testing).  I try not to be obnoxious about it since it's not a priority for everyone (which I totally understand!) but I've made a decision to stick to makeup / skincare brands that don't test.


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> Oh gosh sorry - I feel like I talk about it all the time, apologies for using the abbrev when I shouldn't have - CF is cruelty free (no animal testing).  I try not to be obnoxious about it since it's not a priority for everyone (which I totally understand!) but I've made a decision to stick to makeup / skincare brands that don't test.


Don't be sorry at all!  We all use abbreviations. I just didn't know what CF stood for. I had to learn along the way...I once called someone Tia because she ended her post with that. Haha!  Then I learned it meant thanks in advance. Duh!  I learn something new everyday. 
There's nothing wrong with wanting/using products that are CF. I hear you there. There is enough cruelty in the world as it is. 
Thanks for explaining Devik!  Many mahalos to you!


----------



## devik

Cayca said:


> I agree, but I read that it is actually named after a woman who came up with that polish colour



Oh that makes so much sense now! What a lovely name for a person!  AND for a polish!


----------



## deltalady

Sally Hansen Let's Snow


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow




Pretty on you!


----------



## leslieann79

ILNP Neon Rosebud.


----------



## roundandround

IndigoRose said:


> Pretty silver!


 






devik said:


> a gorgeous silver Chanel Intemporel


 




Melora24 said:


> intemporel indeed! And perfectly worn!


 


frick&frack said:


> Love that silver!


 



------------------------------


Thank you ladies! I didn't feel love with Intemporel at first but bc the SA told me that they accidentally got a wrong delivery (the whole collection is actually distined for the biggest Chanel counter in another city) if I'm interested. They must send the collection the next day .... so what would you do? lol Of course when I heard that  "it sounds like thunders in my ears' haha. While wearing it, the color grows on me... and after catching a glimpse o my Intemporel mani  on our garden mirror, I saw how beautiful this shade is! Really!





Kailuagal said:


> Awwww, thank you so much!  Such a sweet compliment. I never thought I could have nice nails until a couple of years ago when I started playing around on TPF. But then, it could also be because I'm getting older and doing less housework. Hahaha   now, *if only I would stop using my thumbnails as tools I could probably grow them longer too*.
> 
> 
> Now this is gorgeous! And, your nails are beautiful too!


 

Haha both my thumbnails chipped two days ago. They're short now lol 


Thanks for your compliment.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow



crisp summer mani...love it on you!


----------



## Rhayne

After several weeks of just letting my nails grow I finally painted them a color. I've been just using Essie's Grow Stronger lately.

Sinful Colors Clementine


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Neon Rosebud.



very cool multichrome!


----------



## roundandround

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Neon Rosebud.




That's very pretty!



deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow




How I love a white mani and this is very, very pretty!



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Precious Beige
> 
> View attachment 3008391




Gorgeous! I'm planning to drop by  at the Chanel counter on Friday. I hope they already have this collection.



Cayca said:


> Zoya Sunshine
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Cayca114/media/Nokti/Nokti 2/Zoya-Sunshine-1.jpg.html




Love!



devik said:


> Wow that looks awesome on you!  And what a funny name for that one. It looks more like it should be called "Night Sky" or something!
> 
> I did a blue this weekend too - this is LVX Sappir with Whimsical by Pam Back to the Garden on top of two for accents:
> 
> View attachment 3009019




Looks fab on you! Cute accent mani!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3009022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 8 days wearing the cnd vinylux




Beautiful shade on you!


----------



## roundandround

Ebby said:


> Essie - Flowerista
> View attachment 3007091




The more I look at this shade, the more I fell in love with it lol Very pretty on you!



Kailuagal said:


> I can tell I really like a polish when I wear it two times in a row (Illamasqua Melange)! This time I added accents from Rescue Beauty Lounge Locavore. I enhanced the picture to get the color it's closest to.




What an awesome combo! With or w/o RBL mani looks perfect (as always )



Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3006044
> 
> Dior - Bar




Beautiful vampy Dior!



s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - White on White
> View attachment 3006814
> View attachment 3006815




Another white mani! Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> After several weeks of just letting my nails grow I finally painted them a color. I've been just using Essie's Grow Stronger lately.
> 
> Sinful Colors Clementine



I think orange is the perfect happy summer color!


----------



## Jen123

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow




So pretty!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Love grey...Essie petal pusher


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010730
> 
> Love grey...Essie petal pusher




Pretty


----------



## amadea88

Opi Passion


----------



## Minus82

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow




Loooove this! Looks great on u


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Neon Rosebud.



It is so beautiful.



Rhayne said:


> After several weeks of just letting my nails grow  I finally painted them a color. I've been just using Essie's Grow  Stronger lately.
> 
> Sinful Colors Clementine



It is a pretty and cheery colour 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010730
> 
> Love grey...Essie petal pusher



What a lovely shade!



roundandround said:


> Love!



Thanks :*


----------



## MahoganyQT

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow




Very pretty


----------



## heidipipkin

Kiara sky gel polish in chandelier and skin tone


----------



## sb1212

heidipipkin said:


> Kiara sky gel polish in chandelier and skin tone




Love your nails and the color


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Love grey...Essie petal pusher




Nice mani!


----------



## frick&frack

heidipipkin said:


> Kiara sky gel polish in chandelier and skin tone




Looks pretty on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

China glaze "cranberry splash" with "riveting" on the accent nail.
 Forgot how much I love Riveting.

Ignore the cubicles, I always get paint everywhere with small brushes.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> China glaze "cranberry splash" with "riveting" on the accent nail.
> 
> Forgot how much I love Riveting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the cubicles, I always get paint everywhere with small brushes.




Cranberry splash is one of my favorite ChGs!


----------



## Kailuagal

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow


I love whites like this. So classy!



leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Neon Rosebud.


This is stunning on you!  Love the colors!



Rhayne said:


> After several weeks of just letting my nails grow I finally painted them a color. I've been just using Essie's Grow Stronger lately.
> Sinful Colors Clementine


Such a pretty summery color!  I never thought in a million years I would love orange polish...but then I found TPF!!!  Sinful comes up with the prettiest colors.


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010730
> 
> Love grey...Essie petal pusher


This is gorgeous....it has a beautiful purple tone to it. 



heidipipkin said:


> Kiara sky gel polish in chandelier and skin tone


Very pretty combination. Love the accent nail!



pollekeskisses said:


> China glaze "cranberry splash" with "riveting" on the accent nail.
> Forgot how much I love Riveting.
> Ignore the cubicles, I always get paint everywhere with small brushes.


I love both of these polishes but the red really catches my eye. So pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> What an awesome combo! With or w/o RBL mani looks perfect (as always :graucho


Aw, thanks!  You is the sweetest!  Wanna join my mutual admiration society?  Haha


----------



## leslieann79

Sally Hansen Pool Party with China Glaze I Feel Twinkly on top.


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> Sally Hansen Pool Party with China Glaze I Feel Twinkly on top.


Another pretty mani!  That's a gorgeous combo!


----------



## deltalady

Kailuagal said:


> I love whites like this. So classy!
> 
> 
> This is stunning on you!  Love the colors!
> 
> 
> Such a pretty summery color!  I never thought in a million years I would love orange polish...but then I found TPF!!!  Sinful comes up with the prettiest colors.











MahoganyQT said:


> Very pretty











Minus82 said:


> Loooove this! Looks great on u











Jen123 said:


> So pretty!!!











roundandround said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I love a white mani and this is very, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm planning to drop by  at the Chanel counter on Friday. I hope they already have this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab on you! Cute accent mani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shade on you!











frick&frack said:


> crisp summer mani...love it on you!



Thank you all!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Sally Hansen Pool Party with China Glaze I Feel Twinkly on top.




Beautiful blue, & I love the added sparkle!


----------



## ScottyGal

Colour changing gel.. purple when cold and pink when warm


----------



## devik

Gosh so much variety on the thread the past few days! Everyone's going in different directions and lots of creativity - love it!



leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Neon Rosebud.



I've always wanted to try ILNP - and that looks like one serious duochrome! Incredible! 



Rhayne said:


> After several weeks of just letting my nails grow I finally painted them a color. I've been just using Essie's Grow Stronger lately.
> 
> Sinful Colors Clementine



What a great bright! Perfect for this time of year



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010730
> 
> Love grey...Essie petal pusher



Once again I'm blown away by your mani pic. Such a perfect pair! There should be a thread of manis + purses like we have for shoes + purses.



heidipipkin said:


> Kiara sky gel polish in chandelier and skin tone



Your pink looks like it matches the Chanel bag in your avatar perfectly too! So pretty.



pollekeskisses said:


> China glaze "cranberry splash" with "riveting" on the accent nail.
> Forgot how much I love Riveting.
> 
> Ignore the cubicles, I always get paint everywhere with small brushes.



I hear you on the small brushes! It always looks worse in the pics we post anyway. I like the colors you chose! 



leslieann79 said:


> Sally Hansen Pool Party with China Glaze I Feel Twinkly on top.



That blue is perfect with your skintone and your nails are shaped impeccable. Nice!!


----------



## devik

These two are incredible, too!



deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Let's Snow



You did such a nice job on the white - I can never make light colors look so good! 



_Lee said:


> Colour changing gel.. purple when cold and pink when warm



These are always fun - I love how you captured the different colors so well! Did you have to dip your fingertips into ice water to make that happen? You definitely have the length to pull off the thermal. I've tried it on stubbies before and was like, "Hmmm."


----------



## ScottyGal

devik said:


> These two are incredible, too!
> 
> 
> 
> You did such a nice job on the white - I can never make light colors look so good!
> 
> 
> 
> These are always fun - I love how you captured the different colors so well! Did you have to dip your fingertips into ice water to make that happen? You definitely have the length to pull off the thermal. I've tried it on stubbies before and was like, "Hmmm."



Thank you 

Nope - no cold water,  that is just how they look! To be fair, I am back in the UK now after two weeks of being in Florida and the heating is just starting to kick in.. so my house is pretty cool right now


----------



## deltalady

devik said:


> These two are incredible, too!
> 
> 
> 
> You did such a nice job on the white - I can never make light colors look so good!
> 
> 
> 
> These are always fun - I love how you captured the different colors so well! Did you have to dip your fingertips into ice water to make that happen? You definitely have the length to pull off the thermal. I've tried it on stubbies before and was like, "Hmmm."



Thank you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

devik said:


> I hear you on the small brushes! It always looks worse in the pics we post anyway. I like the colors you chose!


Thank you, I love my few China glaze polishes however they don't wear on me well. Two days tops.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Dollish Polish "penny... penny... penny..."


----------



## Minus82

Essie Fiji!


----------



## tflowers921

devik said:


> Gosh so much variety on the thread the past few days! Everyone's going in different directions and lots of creativity - love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to try ILNP - and that looks like one serious duochrome! Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great bright! Perfect for this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I'm blown away by your mani pic. Such a perfect pair! There should be a thread of manis + purses like we have for shoes + purses.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pink looks like it matches the Chanel bag in your avatar perfectly too! So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the small brushes! It always looks worse in the pics we post anyway. I like the colors you chose!
> 
> 
> 
> That blue is perfect with your skintone and your nails are shaped impeccable. Nice!!




Thanks! Agreed! Nail polish & purses are 2 of my favorite things


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Colour changing gel.. purple when cold and pink when warm




That huge color shift is cool!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Dollish Polish "penny... penny... penny..."




So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Minus82 said:


> Essie Fiji!




Looks great on you!


----------



## Ebby

Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle


----------



## Minus82

frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!




Thanks a lot f&f!


----------



## pinky70

Chanel tenderly


----------



## PewPew

Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic - "ultra fine holographic lavender glitter suspended in clear base"


----------



## Librarychickie

PewPew said:


> Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic - "ultra fine holographic lavender glitter suspended in clear base"


I love this polish! When I wore it last week, I couldn't stop staring at my nails. Super sparkly -- in a grown up kind of way.


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> Aw, thanks!  You is the sweetest!  Wanna join my mutual admiration society?  Haha


 

Is there?  you can count on me lol



pollekeskisses said:


> Dollish Polish "penny... penny... penny..."


 

Love this! So pretty.



Ebby said:


> Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle
> View attachment 3014126


 

Looks great!


----------



## frick&frack

Ebby said:


> Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle




I agree...pretty finish!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic - "ultra fine holographic lavender glitter suspended in clear base"




Looks lovely & sparkly!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie eternal optimist


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie eternal optimist




Pretty pink!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink!




Thank you!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3015251
> 
> Essie eternal optimist




Pretty..looks good on you


----------



## Librarychickie

Cirque -- Cabana Capri


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque -- Cabana Capri
> View attachment 3015493




Really pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque -- Cabana Capri




Fantastic summer holo!


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Dollish Polish "penny... penny... penny..."


This is pretty!  Reminds me of Crows Toes Milquetoast. Happy to see your sweet little fingers back on here Pollekeskisses!



Minus82 said:


> Essie Fiji!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013727


Your mani looks great!  Is that a pinkish tone I see?  



Ebby said:


> Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle
> View attachment 3014126


This brown is right up my alley. Love a good brown with a bit of shimmer. It looks great on your nails!



PewPew said:


> Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic - "ultra fine holographic lavender glitter suspended in clear base"


I think I just might have to find one of these polishes thanks to you and librarychickie!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3015251
> 
> Essie eternal optimist


Another pretty Essie!



Librarychickie said:


> Cirque -- Cabana Capri
> View attachment 3015493


Another gorgeous mani on your perfect nails!  Do you get good wear with Cirques?  I have only one of them and it's a glitter topcoat.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Non brand dark sparkling blue - love love love this colour!


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> I hear ya ...I can't decide what color I want to do next



I'm trying to decide a color for tomorrow. I've polished my nails probably 4 times over the last week but just haven't found THE ONE...KWIM?  With as many polishes as we have one would think it would be easy. Aye! 



roundandround said:


> ------------------------------
> Haha both my thumbnails chipped two days ago. They're short now lol


Okay, so I'm not the only one with short thumbnails!  Haha. My fingernails are growing like weeds FINALLY  but I keep forgetting to not use my thumbs to open things. I'm on a mission to grow them out......may have to walk about in mittens...somehow that wouldn't look right on a tropical island...giggle....



_Lee said:


> Colour changing gel.. purple when cold and pink when warm


I love color changing polishes, especially on long nails where the two colors show up more. Looks great!


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Non brand dark sparkling blue - love love love this colour!
> View attachment 3015703


I ADORE dark sparkly blues!  Looks great!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> Is there?  you can count on me


Yay!  Actually this thread should be named Mutual Admiration Society as we are always  oohing and awing over each other's manis!  I love it!



Librarychickie said:


> Cirque -- Cabana Capri
> View attachment 3015493


Another closer look at this beautiful polish. Lovely holo!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kailuagal said:


> I'm trying to decide a color for tomorrow. I've polished my nails probably 4 times over the last week but just haven't found THE ONE...KWIM?  With as many polishes as we have one would think it would be easy. Aye!
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm not the only one with short thumbnails!  Haha. My fingernails are growing like weeds FINALLY  but I keep forgetting to not use my thumbs to open things. I'm on a mission to grow them out......may have to walk about in mittens...somehow that wouldn't look right on a tropical island...giggle....
> 
> 
> I love color changing polishes, especially on long nails where the two colors show up more. Looks great!



Thanks


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> This is pretty!  Reminds me of Crows Toes Milquetoast. Happy to see your sweet little fingers back on here Pollekeskisses!


Thanks, feels good to be back.


----------



## Melora24

Kailuagal said:


> I'm trying to decide a color for tomorrow. I've polished my nails probably 4 times over the last week but just haven't found THE ONE...KWIM?  With as many polishes as we have one would think it would be easy. Aye!



I can totally relate! I have 15 polishes to choose from, and it's a nightmare: wearing one means putting the other ones aside, and none of them deserve such a treatment


----------



## devik

Melora24 said:


> I can totally relate! *I have 15 polishes to choose from*, and it's a nightmare: wearing one means putting the other ones aside, and none of them deserve such a treatment



I couldn't help but LOL -- _15??? 

_

You clearly haven't been hanging around in this particular thread too long! 

There's this weird thing that happens when you do - these little packages keep ending up on your doorstep with beautiful little bottles in them!!!


----------



## devik

I had Illamasqua Raindrops on for like 5 minutes last week and then I completely muffed up the mani. So no pics of that.

Here's what's hopefully going to stick around for a few days! DL Moon Dance



There's a hint of purple in the color which the camera _almost  _picks up.


----------



## Minus82

Kailuagal said:


> This is pretty!  Reminds me of Crows Toes Milquetoast. Happy to see your sweet little fingers back on here Pollekeskisses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mani looks great!  Is that a pinkish tone I see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brown is right up my alley. Love a good brown with a bit of shimmer. It looks great on your nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just might have to find one of these polishes thanks to you and librarychickie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Essie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous mani on your perfect nails!  Do you get good wear with Cirques?  I have only one of them and it's a glitter topcoat.




Thanks! Yes it is pink. The flash on the picture makes the color look white but it is actually pink. A light pink!


----------



## leslieann79

KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada


----------



## PewPew

Librarychickie said:


> Super sparkly -- in a grown up kind of way.


Yes!! That's a perfect description for S&C Post Apocalyptic. I usually have to save glitters for weekends & pedis, but I get to enjoy this "grown up" bling all week :buttercup:



frick&frack said:


> Looks lovely & sparkly!


Thank you! On the nail the crazy sparkle reminds me of Elevation Polish Avalanche (my fav Lulu topper) from a few years ago, but Avalanche has several size/shape glitters.



Kailuagal said:


> I think I just might have to find one of these polishes thanks to you and librarychickie!


There's a cute periwinkle/light purple called "She Said Yeah" that might be up your alley . (Smith&Cults are a bit pricey @$18, but NeimanMarcus has free US shipping on all orders).


----------



## pollekeskisses

devik said:


> I couldn't help but LOL -- _15???
> 
> _
> 
> You clearly haven't been hanging around in this particular thread too long!
> 
> There's this weird thing that happens when you do - these little packages keep ending up on your doorstep with beautiful little bottles in them!!!


And those bottles demand your love and admiration.


----------



## Kailuagal

Melora24 said:


> I can totally relate! I have 15 polishes to choose from, and it's a nightmare: wearing one means putting the other ones aside, and none of them deserve such a treatment


Whether it's 15 or 700 it's always a tough choice! . I remember when I found TPF I had a pretty small stash of polish....within a year, well........let's just say that little stash has grown a very extended family...and they all live happily under one roof! They're a very competitive group, however, always begging for my attention. 



devik said:


> I had Illamasqua Raindrops on for like 5 minutes last week and then I completely muffed up the mani. So no pics of that.
> Here's what's hopefully going to stick around for a few days! DL Moon Dance
> View attachment 3015897
> 
> There's a hint of purple in the color which the camera _almost  _picks up.


I muffed up a couple of manis too the past week..frustrating. Plus lately I've noticed a couple of ridges across some of my nails that I never noticed before and some polishes aren't hiding them. ??  It looks like ridges from when I used to have acrylics years ago. Weird!
Nice mani, btw!  I have a few DLs. Maybe I'll bust one out today. Stay tuned!



leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada


Pretty KB Shimmer!



PewPew said:


> There's a cute periwinkle/light purple called "She Said Yeah" that might be up your alley . (Smith&Cults are a bit pricey @$18, but NeimanMarcus has free US shipping on all orders).


Thanks PewPew, I'll go check it out!


----------



## devik

leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada




Wowzer that looks awesome on you!!! It's like a party!


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Whether it's 15 or 700 it's always a tough choice! . I remember when I found TPF I had a pretty small stash of polish....within a year, well........let's just say that little stash has grown a very extended family...and they all live happily under one roof! They're a very competitive group, however, always begging for my attention.




Yes exactly - and just to be clear I totally wasn't trying to belittle Melora24 - a decision between 15 colors is not easy either!!!!!!  (I hope that didn't come across wrong.)

Sometimes I want to paint every finger a different color, just to spread the love around!

Oh wait...._ sometimes I really do that!!! _


----------



## tflowers921

You can never have too many [emoji6]


----------



## Ebby

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3016293
> 
> You can never have too many [emoji6]




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010730
> 
> Love grey...Essie petal pusher



Pretty!



leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada



Ooo, I love this color. It looks great on you.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3016293
> 
> You can never have too many [emoji6]



Very nice.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Non brand dark sparkling blue - love love love this colour!




Beautiful blue on you!


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> I had Illamasqua Raindrops on for like 5 minutes last week and then I completely muffed up the mani. So no pics of that.
> 
> Here's what's hopefully going to stick around for a few days! DL Moon Dance
> 
> There's a hint of purple in the color which the camera _almost  _picks up.




Wow...super cool color! I definitely see the purple.


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada




Perfect summer mani! Love that shade of pink with the turquoise glitter.


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Thank you! On the nail the crazy sparkle reminds me of Elevation Polish Avalanche (my fav Lulu topper) from a few years ago, but Avalanche has several size/shape glitters.




Very good news as I have Avalanche.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> You can never have too many [emoji6]




Very true!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Amour "Frayed denim" with Liquid sky lacquer "candy corn" on top.

Frayed denim was one of my first coloured polishes, still love it to pieces.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## Melora24

devik said:


> I couldn't help but LOL -- _15???
> 
> _
> 
> You clearly haven't been hanging around in this particular thread too long!
> 
> There's this weird thing that happens when you do - these little packages keep ending up on your doorstep with beautiful little bottles in them!!!



Hmm... I have a twisted way to count 
I have 10 OPIs and 4 mini OPIs. I have decided to "collect" OPI only, to limit my expenses (note that I enjoy having them lined up as much as wearing them)
I have 7 Sally Hansen Xtreme wear, but they're plain color for nail art, so it doesn't count.
I have a bottle of complete salon manicure, but this one is for my feet only, not for my hands, so no reason to include it in my count.
I'm pretty sure that the nail polishes that I gave away to my daughters, and are store in their bathroom don't count either, right?
So, technically, I don't have 35 bottles...
(I know, I'm far behind lots of you)


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Amour "Frayed denim" with Liquid sky lacquer "candy corn" on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Frayed denim was one of my first coloured polishes, still love it to pieces.




Very cool combo!


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Very cool combo!


Thanks!


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Amour "Frayed denim" with Liquid sky lacquer "candy corn" on top.
> 
> Frayed denim was one of my first coloured polishes, still love it to pieces.


Cute!  As soon as I saw it I thought of birthday cake!  Baskin & Robbins sounds awesome right now. Haha!


----------



## Melora24

leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada



That's a yummy pink 







devik said:


> I had Illamasqua Raindrops on for like 5 minutes last week and then I completely muffed up the mani. So no pics of that.
> 
> Here's what's hopefully going to stick around for a few days! DL Moon Dance
> 
> View attachment 3015897
> 
> There's a hint of purple in the color which the camera _almost  _picks up.




I hope it lasts; you look great with it.






tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3016293
> 
> You can never have too many [emoji6]




but you can certainly have not enough 






pollekeskisses said:


> Amour "Frayed denim" with Liquid sky lacquer "candy corn" on top.
> 
> Frayed denim was one of my first coloured polishes, still love it to pieces.



Nice combo, I wouldn't have thought of it.


----------



## deltalady

Sally Hansen Tie The Knot


----------



## MahoganyQT

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Tie The Knot




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Tie The Knot




That tan looks fantastic on you!


----------



## deltalady

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice neutral!











frick&frack said:


> That tan looks fantastic on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Sally Hansen Pool Party with China Glaze I Feel Twinkly on top.



Such a pretty sparkle.



pollekeskisses said:


> Dollish Polish "penny... penny... penny..."



I'm normally not a fan of larger glitter, but this polish looks adorable on you.



Ebby said:


> Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle
> View attachment 3014126



Very interesting colour.



Librarychickie said:


> Cirque -- Cabana Capri
> View attachment 3015493



That's the right thing for sunny weather - a gorgeous holo.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Non brand dark sparkling blue - love love love this colour!
> View attachment 3015703



I am amazed at how every brand has this sort of midnight blue and still I want them all. This one is particularly pretty.



devik said:


> I had Illamasqua Raindrops on for like 5 minutes  last week and then I completely muffed up the mani. So no pics of that.
> 
> Here's what's hopefully going to stick around for a few days! DL Moon Dance
> 
> View attachment 3015897
> 
> There's a hint of purple in the color which the camera _almost  _picks up.



I know how camera sometimes just doesn't want to cooperate with polish colour. I love the sparkle of this one.



leslieann79 said:


> KB Shimmer Pink-a-Colada



Very bold, very summery. It looks great on you.



deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Tie The Knot



It suits you really well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working Tom Ford sugar dune.. looks like this is my summer color...


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> I'm normally not a fan of larger glitter, but this polish looks adorable on you.


Funny you say that. It's one of two crellies I own, that says enough I think.


----------



## Cayca

pollekeskisses said:


> Funny you say that. It's one of two crellies I own, that says enough I think.



It speaks volumes


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Red Nail


----------



## PewPew

hotshot said:


> Still working Tom Ford sugar dune.. looks like this is my summer color...



I'm so glad Sugar Dune was made a permanent TF color! I love her, but rarely wore her b/c I didn't want to run out. Back up en route! :buttercup:



s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Red Nail
> View attachment 3018519



Beautiful mani & ring!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Red Nail



nice classic red mani!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Step Right Up


----------



## Chinese Warrior

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Red Nail
> View attachment 3018519




Beautiful Red!! I may need to get a bottle


----------



## Diamanterosa

Chenel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Diamanterosa said:


> Chenel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!


Beautiful


----------



## pollekeskisses

El corazon matte effect #124 without dance legend Leo skin Daring over it. And a topcoat, so the matte got kind of lost but love the colour!


----------



## devik

Diamanterosa said:


> Chanel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!



Ooo another lovely mani+bag shot! Welcome to tPF (*and to the best thread on the forums IMO!!*)


----------



## Diamanterosa

devik said:


> Ooo another lovely mani+bag shot! Welcome to tPF (*and to the best thread on the forums IMO!!*)


Thank you very much!! :kiss::kiss: i'm glad to be here with all of you!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Back to my brights. KIKO 357, think it looks red on the screen but it's actually a bright orange.


----------



## pollekeskisses

I changed it.






Mint lavender "macaroon" with dance legend Leo skin "daring". It's more of a purple then the picture shows.


----------



## Rhayne

I've been working in the bathroom all week. Redoing the caulking in the shower in the second bathroom. I'm finally done so I decided to pamper myself today. 

Pure Ice - Bite Me 
Essie - grow stronger


----------



## frick&frack

Diamanterosa said:


> Chenel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!




It's a great neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> El corazon matte effect #124 without dance legend Leo skin Daring over it. And a topcoat, so the matte got kind of lost but love the colour!




Love the base color!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Back to my brights. KIKO 357, think it looks red on the screen but it's actually a bright orange.




Perfect summer color!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> I changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mint lavender "macaroon" with dance legend Leo skin "daring". It's more of a purple then the picture shows.




Pastel purple is one of my fav NP colors!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I've been working in the bathroom all week. Redoing the caulking in the shower in the second bathroom. I'm finally done so I decided to pamper myself today.
> 
> Pure Ice - Bite Me
> Essie - grow stronger




Blingy frenchie...great reward for your hard work!


----------



## leslieann79

We are going to the beach so I had to go bright. Thistle Do Nicely by China Glaze.


----------



## PewPew

A England Hurt No Living Thing - a duochrome topper polish that's also lovely alone (sheer, 3 coater).

Photo credit: http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/england-excalibur-renaissance-hurt-living-thing-swatches-review/


----------



## purseprincess32

Essie Muchi Muchi


----------



## tflowers921

PewPew said:


> A England Hurt No Living Thing - a duochrome topper polish that's also lovely alone (sheer, 3 coater).
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/england-excalibur-renaissance-hurt-living-thing-swatches-review/




This is so pretty! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Super neutral...Essie hi maintenance


----------



## Chinese Warrior

leslieann79 said:


> we are going to the beach so i had to go bright. Thistle do nicely by china glaze.



love it!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> We are going to the beach so I had to go bright. Thistle Do Nicely by China Glaze.




Fun color for the beach!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> A England Hurt No Living Thing - a duochrome topper polish that's also lovely alone (sheer, 3 coater).




I like all the pink shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Super neutral...Essie hi maintenance




Lovely manne mani!


----------



## devik

I hurriedly swatched some of my new Elevations in a skittles and decided, hey, that doesn't look half bad! 




Of course, the nails on the other hand are totally bare! 

Now I have to figure out what I'm actually going to commit to amongst all these lovelies. 

Here's the set from Elevation that I just received:

http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-car...elevation-polish-757892-165.html#post28666945


----------



## devik

Chinese Warrior said:


> Back to my brights. KIKO 357, think it looks red on the screen but it's actually a bright orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019738



It definitely looks orange to me - I think it's GREAT!



pollekeskisses said:


> I changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint lavender "macaroon" with dance legend Leo skin "daring". It's more of a purple then the picture shows.



Gosh I love this! The leopard look is very fun, I don't think I've seen that before.





Rhayne said:


> I've been working in the bathroom all week. Redoing the caulking in the shower in the second bathroom. I'm finally done so I decided to pamper myself today.
> 
> Pure Ice - Bite Me
> Essie - grow stronger
> 
> View attachment 3019950





frick&frack said:


> Blingy frenchie...great reward for your hard work!



I will just +1 to what frick said!!



leslieann79 said:


> We are going to the beach so I had to go bright. Thistle Do Nicely by China Glaze.



WHOA this looks almost NEON - incredible! You are definitely beach-ready!


----------



## devik

tflowers921 said:


> Super neutral...Essie hi maintenance



What a funny name for that color! To me it's the opposite.  I think it looks great on you of course.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Lovely manne mani!







devik said:


> What a funny name for that color! To me it's the opposite.  I think it looks great on you of course.




Thank you!!! That's so funny, I never thought about that but you're so right!


----------



## pollekeskisses

devik said:


> Gosh I love this! The leopard look is very fun, I don't think I've seen that before.


I saw it on the site I ordered, thought about it and decided to buy because I don't do nailart as often as I'd like. It's a quick way to create a fun look. Although you need to fish in the bottle when applying.


----------



## Melora24

OPI I São Paulo Over There
OPI Flamingo Tini Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## sb1212

Melora24 said:


> OPI I São Paulo Over There
> OPI Flamingo Tini Pink




Looks nice on you and good combo


----------



## sb1212

Does someone have suggestions on a blue/gray color?


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Does someone have suggestions on a blue/gray color?




Essie petal pushers is lovely. I have a pic of it a few back in this thread


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Essie petal pushers is lovely. I have a pic of it a few back in this thread




Oh perfect thanks I'll check it out


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Does someone have suggestions on a blue/gray color?






Eddie petal pushers, lilacism, and lapis of luxury 




Petal pushers on nails


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3021834
> 
> Eddie petal pushers, lilacism, and lapis of luxury
> 
> View attachment 3021836
> 
> 
> Petal pushers on nails




I like that


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3021834
> 
> Eddie petal pushers, lilacism, and lapis of luxury
> 
> View attachment 3021836
> 
> 
> Petal pushers on nails



Petal Pushers looks gorgeous on you-- So fab paired with the MK bag! It's my favorite from the Spring Flowerista collection... Essie was my first polish love (& the brand I have the most of). I always get excited seeing those elegant square bottles lined up.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal 609 - Divine Indigo
+ Essence Quick Dry Top Coat


----------



## Kailuagal

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen Tie The Knot


Gorgeous color!  Is this the miracle gel line?



s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Red Nail
> View attachment 3018519


Another pretty red...I'm so inspired to do a red mani....



PewPew said:


> I'm so glad Sugar Dune was made a permanent TF color! I love her, but rarely wore her b/c I didn't want to run out. Back up en route! :buttercup:


I must go have a look see at this polish. It's not the first time I've heard the name.



Diamanterosa said:


> Chenel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!


Very interesting color...is it an army green?  Looks good on your nails.


----------



## Kailuagal

Chinese Warrior said:


> Back to my brights. KIKO 357, think it looks red on the screen but it's actually a bright orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019738


Looks marvelous!  I see a nice bright orange!



pollekeskisses said:


> I changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint lavender "macaroon" with dance legend Leo skin "daring". It's more of a purple then the picture shows.


Very cute!  I see we both have ouchies!  I have a burn on my knuckles from the oven and it's decided to get worse before it gets better. Lol



Rhayne said:


> I've been working in the bathroom all week. Redoing the caulking in the shower in the second bathroom. I'm finally done so I decided to pamper myself today.
> Pure Ice - Bite Me
> Essie - grow stronger
> View attachment 3019950


Another cute frenchie from you!  



leslieann79 said:


> We are going to the beach so I had to go bright. Thistle Do Nicely by China Glaze.


Perfect for a day at the beach!  I never thought I would like bright colors like this but I'm loving them now!



PewPew said:


> A England Hurt No Living Thing - a duochrome topper polish that's also lovely alone (sheer, 3 coater).
> Photo credit: http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/england-excalibur-renaissance-hurt-living-thing-swatches-review/


That's a beautiful soft polish...why don't I have that?  I love A England polishes. 



tflowers921 said:


> This is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020383
> 
> Super neutral...Essie hi maintenance


Very pretty neutral. I love polishes that show a little nail peekaboo.


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> I hurriedly swatched some of my new Elevations in a skittles and decided, hey, that doesn't look half bad!
> View attachment 3021129
> 
> Of course, the nails on the other hand are totally bare!
> Now I have to figure out what I'm actually going to commit to amongst all these lovelies.
> Here's the set from Elevation that I just received:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-car...elevation-polish-757892-165.html#post28666945


Those are all pretty!  I say do the skittle mani first! 



Melora24 said:


> OPI I São Paulo Over There
> OPI Flamingo Tini Pink


Very cute mani!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3021834
> 
> Eddie petal pushers, lilacism, and lapis of luxury
> View attachment 3021836
> 
> Petal pushers on nails


Purdy purples!!



Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal 609 - Divine Indigo
> + Essence Quick Dry Top Coat
> View attachment 3021950


I'm such a sucker for dark blue. Love this color!


----------



## Kailuagal

Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.


----------



## Kailuagal

Here is Mineral Fusion Dazzling Diamonds that was a previous mani. I love a sheer sparkly white!


----------



## Diamanterosa

Kailuagal said:


> Very interesting color...is it an army green?  Looks good on your nails.



Not army green at all, it is more grey/taupe and in my opinion it is GREAT!


----------



## PewPew

Kailuagal said:


> Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.



Oh Hnnnnng! <---first time I've written/said that, but man, what a great neutral with a twist. I really dig the Nfu Oh brand & those sexy bottles.
Also love the Mineral Fusion Dazzling Diamonds mani-- so elegant on your beautifully shaped nails! Reminds me of Essie Marshmallow (my fav white jelly, but a rather tempermental polish)


----------



## user448751

Sation Toscano


----------



## dribbelina

OPI Pewter gelcolor


----------



## Diamanterosa

New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!


----------



## chowlover2

All of you ladies are killing it with beautiful manis! I had to file mine to nubbins and am dying for them to grow back out.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ebby said:


> Chanel Terrana - love the touch of sparkle
> View attachment 3014126



Lovely !



dribbelina said:


> View attachment 3022562
> 
> OPI Pewter gelcolor


Such a great color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Lavanda


----------



## pbnjam

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Lavanda




Perfect! Love it.


----------



## pbnjam

Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!




Wow gorgeous!


----------



## devik

Kailuagal said:


> Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.




Ohhhh wwwooooooowwwwwwwwww.... I can TOTALLY see the holo here. That is both unique and absolutely WONDERFUL! I've never owned a Nfu Oh but heard they're great. Wasn't this brand one of the first holos to really catch on? (I could have my history wrong on that though.)

Your prior white mani was also perfect!! But I think I may come back and drool over that Nfu Oh holo a few more times.


----------



## devik

larali said:


> Sation Toscano



I swear, pictures like that, you could be a hand model!!! That is just beautiful!


----------



## devik

dribbelina said:


> View attachment 3022562
> 
> OPI Pewter gelcolor





Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!





chowlover2 said:


> *All of you ladies are killing it with beautiful manis! *I had to file mine to nubbins and am dying for them to grow back out.



Dang, it's true!!! Everyone is upping there game on this thread now! Those shots are gorgeous, both of you dribbelina and Diamanterosa! WOW!


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Lavanda



And you're killing me with this Chanel. With the perfectly matching sandals (Birks?). So totally cute!


----------



## PewPew

Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!



Hot! Haute! HAWT!


----------



## leslieann79

larali said:


> Sation Toscano



Pretty and subtle.


----------



## leslieann79

Kailuagal said:


> Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.



Beautiful


----------



## leslieann79

dribbelina said:


> View attachment 3022562
> 
> OPI Pewter gelcolor



Very pretty.


----------



## lasvegasann

Avon Starburst 
Design by nail salon lady


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.




Awesome holo! Nfu Oh is the king of holo.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Here is Mineral Fusion Dazzling Diamonds that was a previous mani. I love a sheer sparkly white!




I love a great sheer sparkly white too!


----------



## frick&frack

larali said:


> Sation Toscano




Nice neutral mani!


----------



## frick&frack

dribbelina said:


> OPI Pewter gelcolor




Ooooo...that's fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!




Luscious color!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Lavanda




Love that purple & your matching Birkenstocks!


----------



## Pjsproul

Orly bb Creme really nice especially for work when polish isn't allowed


----------



## frick&frack

lasvegasann said:


> Avon Starburst
> Design by nail salon lady




Love the glitter & cute nail art!


----------



## lasvegasann

frick&frack said:


> Love the glitter & cute nail art!



Thanks..........


----------



## Maurie97

a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.


----------



## tflowers921

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.




So pretty! I need to check out this brand!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Madison aven-hue


----------



## Maurie97

tflowers921 said:


> So pretty! I need to check out this brand!



Its an amazing brand. Only polish brand where I have bought backups, of two. This one, Crown of Thistles and Her Rose Adagio.


----------



## deltalady

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous color!  Is this the miracle gel line?



Thanks! It is the complete salon manicure line.


----------



## user448751

devik said:


> I swear, pictures like that, you could be a hand model!!! That is just beautiful!


Aww thank you!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.



If you like purple, try The Blessed Damosel by A England. Although all of Adina's polishes have been outstanding. Even The Shield is a great topcoat!


----------



## pinky70

Essie flowerista..love it


----------



## Melora24

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.



Love the color and the shine! Purple FTW!


----------



## frick&frack

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.




That purple is outstanding!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Madison aven-hue




Pretty pink that looks fantastic on you!


----------



## PewPew

L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.

photo source: http://alittlepowder.blogspot.com/2012/10/swatchfest-loreal-tea-and-crumpets.html


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink that looks fantastic on you!




Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.
> 
> photo source: http://alittlepowder.blogspot.com/2012/10/swatchfest-loreal-tea-and-crumpets.html



That's a nice neutral!


----------



## misstrine85

Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024293



Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kailuagal

larali said:


> Sation Toscano


What a pretty soft nude polish!  Looks great with your skin tone!



dribbelina said:


> View attachment 3022562
> 
> OPI Pewter gelcolor


Gorgeous pewter color on your lovely nails!



Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!


The polish AND the shoe are spectacular!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Lavanda


I love purples and this one looks great on your toesies!



lasvegasann said:


> Avon Starburst
> Design by nail salon lady


Such a pretty green! And I love the designs!


----------



## Kailuagal

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.


Gorgeous!  How do I not have this one?  And your nails are lovely!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3023969
> 
> Essie Madison aven-hue


This is a beautiful pink!  So perfect for this time of year!  Love it!



PewPew said:


> L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.
> photo source: http://alittlepowder.blogspot.com/2012/10/swatchfest-loreal-tea-and-crumpets.html


This is an awesome nude, Pewpew!  



misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024293


Ooh, another Lavanda...how pretty!


----------



## lasvegasann

Thanks Kailuagal!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.




Nice neutral for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda




It's the same shade of purple as a crayon...so cheerful!


----------



## devik

lasvegasann said:


> Avon Starburst
> Design by nail salon lady



Very delicate and pretty - I love the accent!



Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.





Dunno... your nails look pretty much perfect to me! I love these purples on the thread recently, this one and that Chanel a few pages back as a pedi from Pollie-Jean and then again from misstrine85:



misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024293



Looks so nice on you! I can't believe how amazing that Chanel color is.

Of course, right after thinking that _my next mani must be purple!!_, I see THIS!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3023969
> 
> Essie Madison aven-hue




Gorgeous pink!!!! Pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## devik

OK so, even though I received this incredible package of Elevations recently, I decided to stick to my system of going through my untrieds in the random order that they're sitting out on the counter. And the next one up is...




That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).

I like it, but I'm in purple envy at the moment!!!

I'm also frustrated by the Illamsqua cap/handle thing. I like the brush a lot but the handle with the square cap pulled off is not balanced in my hand at all, and with the square cap on is awkward. It's my favorite polish ATM, except for that. Design not good there. I don't have the same challenges with LVX with a very similar square bottle.


----------



## frick&frack

devik said:


> OK so, even though I received this incredible package of Elevations recently, I decided to stick to my system of going through my untrieds in the random order that they're sitting out on the counter. And the next one up is...
> 
> That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).
> 
> I like it, but I'm in purple envy at the moment!!!
> 
> I'm also frustrated by the Illamsqua cap/handle thing. I like the brush a lot but the handle with the square cap pulled off is not balanced in my hand at all, and with the square cap on is awkward. It's my favorite polish ATM, except for that. Design not good there. I don't have the same challenges with LVX with a very similar square bottle.




Beautiful color! The cap sounds very frustrating. I've had issues like that with other brands, so now I tend to stay away from the square caps.


----------



## lasvegasann

Thanks devik!


----------



## leslieann79

My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## pinky70

Chanel may polish


----------



## tflowers921

Essie spin the bottle (sorry I change my polish a lot!)


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3025146
> 
> Essie spin the bottle (sorry I change my polish a lot!)




I really like that color


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I really like that color




Thank you, it's one of my favorites


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying




Love the pols dots! Sorry about the wear.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie spin the bottle (sorry I change my polish a lot!)




Sweet pale pink!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pbnjam said:


> Perfect! Love it.



Thank you 



devik said:


> And *you're killing me* with this Chanel. With the perfectly matching sandals (Birks?). So totally cute!



 Yes, Birkenstock Arizona. Thank you devik 



frick&frack said:


> Love that purple & your matching Birkenstocks!



Thank you, frick


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.



Fantastic purple 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3023969
> 
> Essie Madison aven-hue



Great pink !



PewPew said:


> L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.
> 
> photo source: http://alittlepowder.blogspot.com/2012/10/swatchfest-loreal-tea-and-crumpets.html



So elegant !



devik said:


> OK so, even though I received this incredible package of Elevations recently, I decided to stick to my system of going through my untrieds in the random order that they're sitting out on the counter. And the next one up is...
> 
> View attachment 3024487
> 
> 
> That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).
> 
> I like it, but I'm in purple envy at the moment!!!
> *
> I'm also frustrated by the Illamsqua cap/handle thing. *I like the brush a lot but the handle with the square cap pulled off is not balanced in my hand at all, and with the square cap on is awkward. It's my favorite polish ATM, except for that. Design not good there. I don't have the same challenges with LVX with a very similar square bottle.



Love this color !

In those cases I transfer the NP in a bottle which I like to use , mostly in Essie bottles, which I  can handle very well



leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying



Soo cute


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> In those cases I transfer the NP in a bottle which I like to use , mostly in Essie bottles, which I  can handle very well



Good idea! But I have way too many Illamasqas  (is that good or bad? ). So, probably not practical. However you gave me an idea, maybe I can find new caps/brushes to use? Might explore that!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Rhayne

Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors


----------



## Cayca

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Red Nail
> View attachment 3018519



You can't go wrong with classic red.



Diamanterosa said:


> Chenel 505 Particuliere, I love this color!



Very unusual, but classy colour. I like it.



leslieann79 said:


> We are going to the beach so I had to go bright. Thistle Do Nicely by China Glaze.



It is so bright and happy.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020383
> 
> Super neutral...Essie hi maintenance



It looks very nice on you.



Melora24 said:


> OPI I São Paulo Over There
> OPI Flamingo Tini Pink



Interesting colour combination.



Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal 609 - Divine Indigo
> + Essence Quick Dry Top Coat
> View attachment 3021950



Gorgeous purple.



Kailuagal said:


> Nfu oh 62. Tried to show the holo-y goodness but it's hard to capture.



Wow, such a pretty holo!



larali said:


> Sation Toscano



It looks very delicate and feminine.



dribbelina said:


> View attachment 3022562
> 
> OPI Pewter gelcolor



You have beautiful nails.



Diamanterosa said:


> New mani! Chanel 643 Desirio, a wonderful fuchsia, the same color of my Loubi!



Gorgeous combination.



Maurie97 said:


> a-England Crown of Thistles..........polish perfection, the color and brand not the nails persay.



Nothing wrong with nails either. And colour is lovely.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3023969
> 
> Essie Madison aven-hue



Very pretty.



misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024293



It is lovely.



devik said:


> View attachment 3024487
> 
> 
> That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).



I love it and you wear it so well.



Rhayne said:


> Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors
> 
> View attachment 3026068



So pretty.

I've been enjoying the sunny weather we've been having these days so I thought I might honour it with a holo. This is Crystal Nails Holoprism 400.


----------



## PewPew

leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying



Supercute mani! What a bummer the application was a pain


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921's beautiful Essie manis have inspired me to pour over my Essies & don one of my first polish loves, Essie Bordeaux. :buttercup:

Photo source: http://simplepolishblog5b.blogspot.com/2014/12/bordeauxdie-ideale-wahl-fur-den-winter.html


----------



## Jen123

I let my nail woman talk me into a French manicure ... Haven't done one of these since prom 8 years ago. She used 2 base coats of opi Glinda's gilt and alpine snow for the white and a top coat of Glinda's gilt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rhayne said:


> Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors
> 
> View attachment 3026068



Great purple !



Cayca said:


> I've been enjoying the sunny weather we've been having these days so I thought I might honour it with a holo. This is Crystal Nails Holoprism 400.



Wow, that's beautiful !



Jen123 said:


> I let my nail woman talk me into a French manicure ... Haven't done one of these since prom 8 years ago. She used 2 base coats of opi Glinda's gilt and alpine snow for the white and a top coat of Glinda's gilt
> 
> View attachment 3026348



It's looking so elegant and healthy


----------



## sally.m

Chanel Splendeur, Love this pink


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie Mamba and an unknown silver color that belonged to the nail salon.


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors




Pretty purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've been enjoying the sunny weather we've been having these days so I thought I might honour it with a holo. This is Crystal Nails Holoprism 400.




Love to see that holo in the sun!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> tflowers921's beautiful Essie manis have inspired me to pour over my Essies & don one of my first polish loves, Essie Bordeaux. :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: http://simplepolishblog5b.blogspot.com/2014/12/bordeauxdie-ideale-wahl-fur-den-winter.html




Beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> I let my nail woman talk me into a French manicure ... Haven't done one of these since prom 8 years ago. She used 2 base coats of opi Glinda's gilt and alpine snow for the white and a top coat of Glinda's gilt




Nice frenchie!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Mamba and an unknown silver color that belonged to the nail salon.




Love your glittery accent mail'


----------



## leslieann79

Jen123 said:


> I let my nail woman talk me into a French manicure ... Haven't done one of these since prom 8 years ago. She used 2 base coats of opi Glinda's gilt and alpine snow for the white and a top coat of Glinda's gilt
> 
> View attachment 3026348



It looks nice.


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Mamba and an unknown silver color that belonged to the nail salon.
> 
> View attachment 3027010
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027011


Very pretty.


----------



## tflowers921

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Mamba and an unknown silver color that belonged to the nail salon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027011




Very pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Zoya Odette


----------



## skyqueen

PewPew said:


> tflowers921's beautiful Essie manis have inspired me to pour over my Essies & don one of my first polish loves, Essie Bordeaux. :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: http://simplepolishblog5b.blogspot.com/2014/12/bordeauxdie-ideale-wahl-fur-den-winter.html




Essie should hire you as a nail model...awesome! [emoji140]


----------



## PewPew

skyqueen said:


> Essie should hire you as a nail model...awesome! [emoji140]




Oh, those lovely hands belong to Annika (a German blogger whose blog linked above). You're right, she could easily be a hand model! She's also a very talented nail artist (her Instagram is @simplepolishblog). (Unfortunately, my geezer phone's pix aren't color accurate, so I tend to share pretty swatches with links to their source)


----------



## tflowers921

PewPew said:


> tflowers921's beautiful Essie manis have inspired me to pour over my Essies & don one of my first polish loves, Essie Bordeaux. :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: http://simplepolishblog5b.blogspot.com/2014/12/bordeauxdie-ideale-wahl-fur-den-winter.html




I love this! Such a great color, honored to be your inspiration [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Zoya Odette




Beautiful color on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3027641
> 
> Zoya Odette



I love Odette ! Looks great on you, flowers


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Nirvana


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Nirvana




Pretty NP, but I'm captivated by your silver Birks!


----------



## amadea88

Zoya - Taylor


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow, that's beautiful !





frick&frack said:


> Love to see that holo in the sun!



Thanks gals!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3027641
> 
> Zoya Odette



It is lovely.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Nirvana



It is gorgeous. Nirvana has been sitting among my untrieds for about a year :shame: I'll have to take it out and finally wear it.


----------



## Hurrem1001

The one great thing about moving to other countries(I moved to the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus about 3 weeks ago, I did live on the Greek side of the country for a year) is you're constantly coming across brands you've never heard of before. 
I'm currently wearing a colour by Cecile. No name, just #88, a very pretty mint green shimmer. Sorry, no pics. My cam is broken.


----------



## Cayca

coachlover1000 said:


> The one great thing about moving to other countries(I moved to the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus about 3 weeks ago, I did live on the Greek side of the country for a year) is you're constantly coming across brands you've never heard of before.
> I'm currently wearing a colour by Cecile. No name, just #88, a very pretty mint green shimmer. Sorry, no pics. My cam is broken.



If you have access to Turkish brands Golden Rose and Flormar, give them a try. They are great quality and so inexpensive.

I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful color on you!







Pollie-Jean said:


> I love Odette ! Looks great on you, flowers




Thanks for all the zoya love! [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

Shellac - Lilac longing


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> If you have access to Turkish brands Golden Rose and Flormar, give them a try. They are great quality and so inexpensive.
> 
> I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.



I love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.




Love the color & the holo!


----------



## frick&frack

pbnjam said:


> Shellac - Lilac longing




Lovely purple!


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> Love your glittery accent mail'



Thank you! I love glitter.



leslieann79 said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you!




tflowers921 said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks! I love the Odette color.





leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying



I love this!!!! How does this work? *googling now* 
....Ok, so I just googled it. I'll try this when I'm in between the nail shop. I'm going to look on youtube for application techniques. So sorry to hear it chipped!


----------



## Minus82

Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails


----------



## leslieann79

Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.



I think the color is beautiful.



Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails



Very nice!


----------



## chowlover2

This thread is nail porn...


----------



## Melora24

Still drying on my hands: Sally Hansen Hard as nails Xtreme wear 220 "Celeb City"
(yes, got it at 75% off, that almost free!)


----------



## tflowers921

Back in the limo


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3028977
> 
> Back in the limo




Pretty color!  Did you find this color recently


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color!  Did you find this color recently




Thank you! I got in the past couple of months, I'm pretty sure it was from target


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I got in the past couple of months, I'm pretty sure it was from target




Thanks. I'll have to take a look


----------



## frick&frack

Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails




What a great summer color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Pretty NP, but I'm *captivated* by your silver Birks!



 I love my Birkis !  Thank you, frick



Cayca said:


> If you have access to Turkish brands Golden Rose and Flormar, give them a try. They are great quality and so inexpensive.
> 
> I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.



Looks great , so special !



pbnjam said:


> Shellac - Lilac longing
> 
> View attachment 3028300



Beautiful purple !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails
> 
> View attachment 3028704



Beautiful ! Looks so good on you !



leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer *Colour of Panic.* At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.



:lolots:

It's looking great !



Melora24 said:


> Still drying on my hands: Sally Hansen Hard as nails Xtreme wear 220 "Celeb City"
> (yes, got it at 75% off, that almost free!)



Love that !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3028977
> 
> Back in the limo



So feminine !


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great , so special !





IndigoRose said:


> I love this color!





frick&frack said:


> Love the color & the holo!



Thanks gals. :kiss: I love it to.



pbnjam said:


> Shellac - Lilac longing
> 
> View attachment 3028300



Pretty purple.



leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I  was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I  like it.



Who cares about "season appropriate-ness" when polish is this beautiful?



Melora24 said:


> Still drying on my hands: Sally Hansen Hard as nails Xtreme wear 220 "Celeb City"



Great looking silver.


----------



## Kailuagal

devik said:


> OK so, even though I received this incredible package of Elevations recently, I decided to stick to my system of going through my untrieds in the random order that they're sitting out on the counter. And the next one up is...
> View attachment 3024487
> 
> That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).
> I like it, but I'm in purple envy at the moment!!!
> I'm also frustrated by the Illamsqua cap/handle thing. I like the brush a lot but the handle with the square cap pulled off is not balanced in my hand at all, and with the square cap on is awkward. It's my favorite polish ATM, except for that. Design not good there. I don't have the same challenges with LVX with a very similar square bottle.


I LOVE illamasqua polishes!  They apply so well on me and last quite awhile. I've gotten kind of used to the cap. I love this color devik!  Beautiful!



leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying


That's a beautiful mani. It's unfortunate that it's only one application. I'm just not talented enough...or too old...to put them on me without making a mess of things!  Lol



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3025146
> 
> Essie spin the bottle (sorry I change my polish a lot!)


Another pretty Essie!  I was thinking wow she's fast!  Lol



Rhayne said:


> Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors
> View attachment 3026068


Rayne, this is a pretty purple. I swear Sinful has the prettiest colors of any brand. Does it hold up well?  I have a couple bottles of untrieds.  



hotshot said:


> Tom Ford sugar dune


Okay, another Tom Ford Sugar Dune without a picture. We wants pictures!! ;p



Cayca said:


> This is Crystal Nails Holoprism 400.


This is a gorgeous holo!  Me love!  Lol

Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult. 
I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3027641
> 
> Zoya Odette





Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Nirvana





Cayca said:


> If you have access to Turkish brands Golden Rose and Flormar, give them a try. They are great quality and so inexpensive.
> 
> I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.





pbnjam said:


> Shellac - Lilac longing
> 
> View attachment 3028300





Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails
> 
> View attachment 3028704





leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.



Beautiful manis and pedi ladies!


----------



## Kailuagal

Jen123 said:


> I let my nail woman talk me into a French manicure ... Haven't done one of these since prom 8 years ago. She used 2 base coats of opi Glinda's gilt and alpine snow for the white and a top coat of Glinda's gilt
> 
> View attachment 3026348





pbnjam said:


> Shellac - Lilac longing
> 
> View attachment 3028300





Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails
> 
> View attachment 3028704





leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.





Melora24 said:


> Still drying on my hands: Sally Hansen Hard as nails Xtreme wear 220 "Celeb City"
> (yes, got it at 75% off, that almost free!)





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3028977
> 
> Back in the limo



And even more!  I love them all. Such great inspiration to take care of my nails. Traveling can be hard on nails and I'm trying everything not to break one. It's not easy.


----------



## Cayca

Kailuagal said:


> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!



So sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> 
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!




 I'm so sorry. Losing your mom has to be the hardest thing. Praying for comfort & peace for you & your family. [emoji253]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kailuagal, sorry for your loss & may you find comfort in your cherished memories


----------



## chowlover2

Kailuagal said:


> I LOVE illamasqua polishes!  They apply so well on me and last quite awhile. I've gotten kind of used to the cap. I love this color devik!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful mani. It's unfortunate that it's only one application. I'm just not talented enough...or too old...to put them on me without making a mess of things!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Essie!  I was thinking wow she's fast!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne, this is a pretty purple. I swear Sinful has the prettiest colors of any brand. Does it hold up well?  I have a couple bottles of untrieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, another Tom Ford Sugar Dune without a picture. We wants pictures!! ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous holo!  Me love!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> 
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!




Losing your Mom is the worst pain ever! Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers! Hugs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> I LOVE illamasqua polishes!  They apply so well on me and last quite awhile. I've gotten kind of used to the cap. I love this color devik!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful mani. It's unfortunate that it's only one application. I'm just not talented enough...or too old...to put them on me without making a mess of things!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Essie!  I was thinking wow she's fast!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne, this is a pretty purple. I swear Sinful has the prettiest colors of any brand. Does it hold up well?  I have a couple bottles of untrieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, another Tom Ford Sugar Dune without a picture. We wants pictures!! ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous holo!  Me love!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> 
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!




Yes I tend to change quite often, this was a quick turn around though! [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful manis and pedi ladies!




Thank you Kailuagal. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!


 


I'm so sorry to hear this vary sad news. I'm thinking of you and keep strong


----------



## roundandround

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3028977
> 
> Back in the limo




Lovely neutral on you!



Melora24 said:


> Still drying on my hands: Sally Hansen Hard as nails Xtreme wear 220 "Celeb City"
> (yes, got it at 75% off, that almost free!)




Love looking this on you!



leslieann79 said:


> Arcane Lacquer Colour of Panic. At first I was unhappy with my choice because its not very summery but oh well I like it.




This is pretty!



Minus82 said:


> Essie Butler Please (on shorter nails
> 
> View attachment 3028704




Looks great on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Nirvana




Nirvana is a gorgeous color, looks great with your silver Birk 



Cayca said:


> If you have access to Turkish brands Golden Rose and Flormar, give them a try. They are great quality and so inexpensive.
> 
> I'm wearing my first, but definitely not last Smitten Polish - Cherries and Chocolate.




WOW this is what I wanted to see in weeks! Gorgeous holo!


----------



## roundandround

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Mamba and an unknown silver color that belonged to the nail salon.




Pretty endeed!



leslieann79 said:


> My first incoco. Probably my last. Eight bucks seems like a lot for just a one time application. I chipped some of them while applying




That sucks but I can say they look so pretty!



Rhayne said:


> Today's color is Verbena from Sinful Colors




Love this color maybe bc I love verbenas lol



PewPew said:


> L'Oreal Tea & Crumpets - very pale "greige."  Thin formula/three coater, but excellent wear.
> 
> photo source: http://alittlepowder.blogspot.com/2012/10/swatchfest-loreal-tea-and-crumpets.html


 


LOVE this neutral....might hunt this one 




misstrine85 said:


> Also wearing Chanel Lavanda [emoji173]&#65039;




Looks awesome on you! Will surely wear Lavanda one of these days.



devik said:


> OK so, even though I received this incredible package of Elevations recently, I decided to stick to my system of going through my untrieds in the random order that they're sitting out on the counter. And the next one up is...
> 
> 
> That's Illamasqua Venous (which is such a weird name - all of their names are weird).
> 
> I like it, but I'm in purple envy at the moment!!!
> 
> I'm also frustrated by the Illamsqua cap/handle thing. I like the brush a lot but the handle with the square cap pulled off is not balanced in my hand at all, and with the square cap on is awkward. It's my favorite polish ATM, except for that. Design not good there. I don't have the same challenges with LVX with a very similar square bottle.




Well done Dev....I love this color on you! My nails are nekkid right now. I can't think of a color to paint


----------



## roundandround

Dior Sunnies ....maybe too matchy, matchy?


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior Sunnies ....maybe too matchy, matchy?




Nope, I love it! Beautiful summery color.


----------



## Minus82

IndigoRose said:


> I think the color is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!







frick&frack said:


> What a great summer color!







Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Looks so good on you !
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> It's looking great !
> 
> 
> 
> Love that !
> 
> 
> 
> So feminine !







Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful manis and pedi ladies!







Kailuagal said:


> And even more!  I love them all. Such great inspiration to take care of my nails. Traveling can be hard on nails and I'm trying everything not to break one. It's not easy.







roundandround said:


> Lovely neutral on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love looking this on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nirvana is a gorgeous color, looks great with your silver Birk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW this is what I wanted to see in weeks! Gorgeous holo!




Thanks a lot ladies! Was a bit hesitant about the color on me but now I'm convinced.


----------



## Minus82

Kailuagal said:


> I LOVE illamasqua polishes!  They apply so well on me and last quite awhile. I've gotten kind of used to the cap. I love this color devik!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful mani. It's unfortunate that it's only one application. I'm just not talented enough...or too old...to put them on me without making a mess of things!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Essie!  I was thinking wow she's fast!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne, this is a pretty purple. I swear Sinful has the prettiest colors of any brand. Does it hold up well?  I have a couple bottles of untrieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, another Tom Ford Sugar Dune without a picture. We wants pictures!! ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous holo!  Me love!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> 
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!




So sorry to hear about your loss. Keeping your mother in our prayers.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sending lots of love your way, *Kailuagal*.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PewPew

(((((Kailuagal)))))) Thinking of you and your family & sending lots of hugs your way. You're such a bright ray of sunshine here that you are in many of our thoughts & hearts during this difficult time.


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> I LOVE illamasqua polishes!  They apply so well on me and last quite awhile. I've gotten kind of used to the cap. I love this color devik!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful mani. It's unfortunate that it's only one application. I'm just not talented enough...or too old...to put them on me without making a mess of things!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Essie!  I was thinking wow she's fast!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne, this is a pretty purple. I swear Sinful has the prettiest colors of any brand. Does it hold up well?  I have a couple bottles of untrieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, another Tom Ford Sugar Dune without a picture. We wants pictures!! ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous holo!  Me love!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ladies, it might be another week before I can post a mani or comment. I so love coming here for inspiration. My beautiful mama was taken from this Earth too soon and we are laying her to rest tomorrow. It was unexpected which makes it even more difficult.
> 
> I'll be around and hopefully be able to join back in soon. Keep the beautiful nails coming!




I'm so sorry I didn't finish reading this post earlier. So sorry to hear about your mom, hugs & prayers to you & your family


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is Coconut Kiss by China Glaze


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sending lots of love your way, *Kailuagal*.  I'm sorry for your loss.



I'd like to affiliate, dear Kailuagal !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Nirvana is a gorgeous color, looks great with your silver Birk



Thank you !



roundandround said:


> Dior Sunnies ....maybe too matchy, matchy?



No, I like it 
Beautiful, femine sandals !!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Coconut Kiss by China Glaze



Wow, this is *the killer *for me !! 

and ... can I please have some chocolate ?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is *the killer *for me !!
> 
> and ... can I please have some chocolate ?



Sure! Coconut Kiss and the purple Cadbury chocolate bar wrapper really complimented each other - couldn't  resist not having it in the background


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline - Moss Forever
+ Essence gel-look plumping top coat


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> WOW this is what I wanted to see in weeks! Gorgeous holo!


Thanks I love that polish. I've had it on my nails for three days now and it still looks perfect.



roundandround said:


> Dior Sunnies ....maybe too matchy, matchy?



Not at all. And it is such a happy colour.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Coconut Kiss by China Glaze



Oh my, what a striking colour!
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is Coconut Kiss by China Glaze




Such a fantastic purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Maybelline - Moss Forever
> + Essence gel-look plumping top coat




That's a good color on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cayca;28707081



Oh my said:


> [/URL]



Thank you! First time wearing it but bought the bottle awhile ago.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Such a fantastic purple!



Thank you frick&frack!


----------



## PewPew

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3030411
> 
> Maybelline - Moss Forever
> + Essence gel-look plumping top coat



Beautiful! Your hands and mani skills make everything look so elegant. (Btw, you're *single-handedly* responsible for my L'Oreal reds addiction! )


----------



## PewPew

Essie Urban Jungle (Summer '14) ~ grayish white with a slight pink undertone. A versatile, non-streaky creme that should have been made permanent. (You are out there, Essie R&D?!, Why'd you go release streaky trainwrecks like 'Tuck in my Tux' this year when you know how to do better???? xoxo, PewPew)

Photo credit/source: http://www.thenailpolishchallenge.com/2014/07/essie-haute-in-heat-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ that's really beautiful ! 

Dior Saint-Tropez


----------



## pinky70

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ that's really beautiful !
> 
> Dior Saint-Tropez


Love it


----------



## Cayca

Born Pretty Chameleon Nail Polish #215 (two coats over black)


----------



## s3raph1nas

OPI - My Very First Knockwurst


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Essie Urban Jungle (Summer '14) ~ grayish white with a slight pink undertone. A versatile, non-streaky creme that should have been made permanent. (You are out there, Essie R&D?!, Why'd you go release streaky trainwrecks like 'Tuck in my Tux' this year when you know how to do better???? xoxo, PewPew)




Nice summery neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ that's really beautiful !
> 
> Dior Saint-Tropez




Perfect summer color!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Born Pretty Chameleon Nail Polish #215 (two coats over black)




Cool duochrome!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> OPI - My Very First Knockwurst




That's your manne mani!


----------



## tflowers921

Picked perfect


----------



## Kailuagal

PewPew said:


> (((((Kailuagal)))))) Thinking of you and your family & sending lots of hugs your way. You're such a bright ray of sunshine here that you are in many of our thoughts & hearts during this difficult time.





Cayca said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and your family.





frick&frack said:


> I'm so sorry. Losing your mom has to be the hardest thing. Praying for comfort & peace for you & your family. [emoji253]





hotshot said:


> Kailuagal, sorry for your loss & may you find comfort in your cherished memories





chowlover2 said:


> Losing your Mom is the worst pain ever! Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers! Hugs!





pbnjam said:


> Thank you Kailuagal. I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you so much my nail and makeup friends. Your words of comfort mean a lot to me. This is such an awesome site with wonderful people!


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't finish reading this post earlier. So sorry to hear about your mom, hugs & prayers to you & your family





Pollie-Jean said:


> I'd like to affiliate, dear Kailuagal !!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sending lots of love your way, *Kailuagal*.  I'm sorry for your loss.





Minus82 said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. Keeping your mother in our prayers.





roundandround said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this vary sad news. I'm thinking of you and keep strong



Thank you to all you beautiful TPF  friends!  Your words of comfort mean more than you know.  xoxo


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3032006
> 
> Picked perfect




I love the Essie neutral colors you have been posting.  Which one is your fav?


----------



## Cayca

s3raph1nas said:


> OPI - My Very First Knockwurst
> View attachment 3031673





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3032006
> 
> Picked perfect



Two lovely nudes. I love a nice neutral polish.



frick&frack said:


> Cool duochrome!



Thanks. It's actually multichrome, but the shift was so difficult to capture.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

PewPew said:


> Beautiful! Your hands and mani skills make everything look so elegant. (Btw, you're *single-handedly* responsible for my L'Oreal reds addiction! )




That's so sweet of you to say! I think my nails are a bit too long in this picture, but i was too lazy to cut them!
And the L'Oreal addiction... Sorry about that hahaha.. Is thread is full of enablers!! I recently cut down my nail polish collection... Gave away at least 20 bottles... My collection got out of hand!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I love the Essie neutral colors you have been posting.  Which one is your fav?




Thank you! I think if I had to pick one it would be ladylike. The color just goes really well with my skin tone and it's a fun neutral.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Picked perfect




Nice neutral!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I think if I had to pick one it would be ladylike. The color just goes really well with my skin tone and it's a fun neutral.




I wondered how to tell what color of neutral polish goes well with someone's skin tone


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Something Blue


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Something Blue




Pretty blue for summer!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Thank you so much my nail and makeup friends. Your words of comfort mean a lot to me. This is such an awesome site with wonderful people!


I am only reading this now and just *hug* sorry for you loss. Those word always feel wrong, but come from the right place. Ones heart.




Today I've been wearing this. A dark burgundy red, Jules with a Hare polish over it. Names escape me right now. It was lovely but at a total four coloured coats to pull this look off... not wearing amazing ('tis the job). Need to redo my nails tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Today I've been wearing this. A dark burgundy red, Jules with a Hare polish over it. Names escape me right now. It was lovely but at a total four coloured coats to pull this look off... not wearing amazing ('tis the job). Need to redo my nails tomorrow.




Very dramatic & sparkly combo! Too bad it was such a pain to apply.


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Very dramatic & sparkly combo! Too bad it was such a pain to apply.



I will wear it again, I love it that much. The sparkle (hare) just doesn't build  and the Jules is a crelly so a perfect base. If I wore it solo, pretty as it is, I'd be bored within two hours.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> I will wear it again, I love it that much. The sparkle (hare) just doesn't build  and the Jules is a crelly so a perfect base. If I wore it solo, pretty as it is, I'd be bored within two hours.




I understand the boredom part. Oh we we do for pretty nails [emoji6]


----------



## leslieann79

We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer




Pretty color


----------



## coolgrandma

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ that's really beautiful !
> 
> Dior Saint-Tropez


I love your shoes what brand and where did you buy f you don't mind?


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer




The blue shimmer puts that purple in the fabulous category!


----------



## pinky70

Essie limo scene


----------



## Pollie-Jean

coolgrandma said:


> I love your shoes what brand and where did you buy f you don't mind?




Thank you !
It's personalized Birkenstock Arizona Flower Crush from Amazon


----------



## ScottyGal

Bluesky gel - Pillar Red


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer



That shimmer looks amazing with this shade.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya Pippa with dance legend Leo skin daring placed with a pen (didn't have a toothpick). I like this a lot. Plus yellow, who doesn't love yellow?


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Pillar Red




Nice classic red!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Pippa with dance legend Leo skin daring placed with a pen (didn't have a toothpick). I like this a lot. Plus yellow, who doesn't love yellow?




I love that yellow!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinchilly


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chinchilly




Chinchilly is one my favorites!


----------



## Jen123

leslieann79 said:


> We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer




Ah I love it!!


----------



## sb1212

Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3034400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash




That's very pretty! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034405
> 
> 
> Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!




Thank you!! Love that color on you


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921 said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034405
> 
> 
> Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!



Woohoo! You look fab in purple. Perhaps some Essie reds & vamps are also in your future! (Essie Bordeaux was my "gateway polish"  )



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chinchilly



Ooooooh! This combo is GLORIOUS.  Beautiful nail shape too!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3034400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash



What a beautiful shade! Looks soft & lovely :buttercup:


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chinchilly




Love the glittery OPI!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash




I have an obsession with super pale blues. This one is gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!




Very happy shade of purple! Hope you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Thank you!! Love that color on you







PewPew said:


> Woohoo! You look fab in purple. Perhaps some Essie reds & vamps are also in your future! (Essie Bordeaux was my "gateway polish"  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh! This combo is GLORIOUS.  Beautiful nail shape too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shade! Looks soft & lovely :buttercup:







frick&frack said:


> Very happy shade of purple! Hope you enjoy wearing it.




Thanks everybody! I'm trying to get out of my comfort zone


----------



## sb1212

PewPew said:


> Woohoo! You look fab in purple. Perhaps some Essie reds & vamps are also in your future! (Essie Bordeaux was my "gateway polish"  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh! This combo is GLORIOUS.  Beautiful nail shape too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shade! Looks soft & lovely :buttercup:




Thank you


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> I have an obsession with super pale blues. This one is gorgeous!




Thank you


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> Chinchilly is one my favorites!



 same here



PewPew said:


> Ooooooh! This combo is GLORIOUS.  Beautiful nail shape too!



Thank you,PewPew ! That's very kind 



frick&frack said:


> Love the glittery OPI!



I'm in glittering mood atm :greengrin:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3034400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash



Lovely !



tflowers921 said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034405
> 
> 
> Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!



Looks great on you !


----------



## tflowers921

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3034611




Love this!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;




Love that sophisticated color!


----------



## Jen123

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3034611




Stunning color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another week w/fresh polish change  Tom Ford Sugar Dune & still loving it


----------



## amadea88

Sally Hansen - Wink Of Pink


----------



## PewPew

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3034611



 Gorgeous.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain #64 Gemma. It's a darker pink in person.


----------



## sb1212

pmburk said:


> Guerlain #64 Gemma. It's a darker pink in person.




That looks pretty


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Guerlain #64 Gemma. It's a darker pink in person.




Pretty pink on you!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Cecile #88.....again! Sorry, no pics!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Nope, I love it! Beautiful summery color.


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> No, I like it
> Beautiful, femine sandals !!


 


Cayca said:


> Not at all. And it is such a happy colour.




Thanks ladies! I love this color and got a BU already 



Cayca said:


> Born Pretty Chameleon Nail Polish #215 (two coats over black)
> 
> http://s197.photobucket.com/user/Ca...n-Pretty-Chameleon-Nail-Polish-215-2.jpg.html




WOW, that's awesome!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Saint-Tropez


 
Saint Tropez is a very pretty color on you! 




misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3034611




Great looking mani on you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> Born Pretty Chameleon Nail Polish #215 (two coats over black)


Beautiful!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Pretty endeed!




Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> We Be Jammin' by K.B. Shimmer


This looks really good on you!


----------



## PewPew

Marc Jacobs Gatsby - a very pigmented "metallic champagne pink." (Not the easiest formula, but streaks / brush strokes may be reduced by using a ridge filler basecoat or a matte top coat as "undies" to give an even painting surface.)

Photo & Review by Sabrina @BeautyLookBook. She's wearing 1 coat without topcoat.
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/08/marc-jacobs-beauty-enamored-hi-shine_14.html


----------



## tflowers921

Super neutral & very classic, mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Marc Jacobs Gatsby - a very pigmented "metallic champagne pink." (Not the easiest formula, but streaks / brush strokes may be reduced by using a ridge filler basecoat or a matte top coat as "undies" to give an even painting surface.)




Love the rose gold color, but the streaks are a definite no-go.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Super neutral & very classic, mademoiselle




I like to see the touch of pink.


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Thanks ladies! I love this color and got a BU already


 
Good choice. 



roundandround said:


> WOW, that's awesome!





IndigoRose said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, gals :*



s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Something Blue
> View attachment 3032730



What a great shade of blue!



pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Pippa with dance legend Leo skin  daring placed with a pen (didn't have a toothpick). I like this a lot.  Plus yellow, who doesn't love yellow?



Such a fun mani.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chinchilly



Lovely combination.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3034400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen triple shine called make a splash



It is a pretty blue.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034405
> 
> 
> Play date: well see how I do with this one, not my usual neutral!



Looks great on you.



misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Terrana. It has the most beautiful multicolored shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3034611



Very unusual shade. I like it.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pollekeskisses

Colors by llarowe "little boy blue"
Glimmer by Erica "cherry blossom" accent.
Love the pink shimmer of the CBL it makes the glitter go with it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lapiz of luxury.


----------



## PewPew

frick&frack said:


> Love the rose gold color, but the streaks are a definite no-go.



Ha! I felt the same way after a few hours & went to my go-to fix... a glitter topper  (Elevation Polish Avalance)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have KIKO 389 on my toes; totally clueless about my fingers! So, I took the easy way out.


----------



## PewPew

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have KIKO 389 on my toes; totally clueless about my fingers! So, I took the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038549



 Look at you, killing it with the fab accessories & gorg mani/pedi this week!

A-England Briarwood for me this weekend.

Photo credit/source: nihrida on Flickr https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/36359506@N07/9255506357/


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## pollekeskisses

PewPew said:


> Look at you, killing it with the fab accessories & gorg mani/pedi this week!
> 
> A-England Briarwood for me this weekend.
> 
> Photo credit/source: nihrida on Flickr https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/36359506@N07/9255506357/



Looks amazing !


----------



## pollekeskisses

My father's day mani, for my father in law (my dad is a star in heaven). I felt weird going to celebrate father's day for the first time again in 16years so I "armed" myself.






Base is El Corazon matte effect #124
With nail decals


----------



## leslieann79

Enchanted Air by MDJ Creations with a random decal because I got haircolor on my nail.   My acrygel application was off this week so the nails look lumpy.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Colors by llarowe "little boy blue"
> 
> Glimmer by Erica "cherry blossom" accent.
> 
> Love the pink shimmer of the CBL it makes the glitter go with it.




Gorgeous combo! Love the blue with pink shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have KIKO 389 on my toes; totally clueless about my fingers! So, I took the easy way out.




Fun summer color!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> A-England Briarwood for me this weekend.




Madly in love with this! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue



Beautiful dramatic blue!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> My father's day mani, for my father in law (my dad is a star in heaven). I felt weird going to celebrate father's day for the first time again in 16years so I "armed" myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Base is El Corazon matte effect #124
> 
> With nail decals




So cute! I'm sorry for your sadness tomorrow, & I think you're very brave for celebrating anyway. I'm sure your FIL will appreciate it. [emoji253]


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Enchanted Air by MDJ Creations with a random decal because I got haircolor on my nail.   My acrygel application was off this week so the nails look lumpy.




Cool combo! Good idea to use the decal [emoji6]


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Cool combo! Good idea to use the decal [emoji6]



Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Ultra Violet


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Ultra Violet



Forget the nails, those shoes! I am jealous they look so warm.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Spring

Did them in a rather dark room so not the best paint job, but I love this colour!!


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue



That is so pretty.


----------



## clu13

OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)


----------



## clu13

WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue




This is beautiful and super cool - I'm so not cool enough for bold colors.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful dramatic blue!



Thank you frick&frack!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful dramatic blue!





uhpharm01 said:


> That is so pretty.



Thank you! It's my first time wearing!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

clu13 said:


> This is beautiful and super cool - I'm so not cool enough for bold colors.



Thanks! Haha , don't worry I am not cool enough either. I originally bought this colour strictly for pedicures only but decided to take a chance and use it for my manicure. :shame:


----------



## PewPew

frick&frack said:


> Madly in love with this! [emoji7]



Thanks, frick . I'm late to the A-England brand & having fun with the older collections.



pollekeskisses said:


> My father's day mani, for my father in law (my dad is a star in heaven). I felt weird going to celebrate father's day for the first time again in 16years so I "armed" myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base is El Corazon matte effect #124
> With nail decals



Such an awesome mani! I'm hope you had a good visit with your FIL. ((Hugs))


----------



## PewPew

clu13 said:


> OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)
> View attachment 3040001



Happy Anniversary! Your beautiful mani looks so elegant & sparkly :buttercup:


----------



## tflowers921

Care to Danse? I bought this at the New York City Ballet


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Ultra Violet




Gorgy color! Love the furry Birks too.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> 
> Did them in a rather dark room so not the best paint job, but I love this colour!!




Great color for you!


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)




Ethereal mani!  Happy anniversary [emoji253]


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Care to Danse? I bought this at the New York City Ballet




Lovely soft mani!


----------



## clu13

frick&frack said:


> Ethereal mani!  Happy anniversary [emoji253]





PewPew said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your beautiful mani looks so elegant & sparkly :buttercup:



Thank you!  Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pollekeskisses said:


> Forget the nails, those shoes! I am jealous they look so warm.



 actually they keep my feet quite warm. I never thought, they would



clu13 said:


> OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)
> View attachment 3040001



Beautiful ! Have a great day !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> 
> Did them in a rather dark room so not the best paint job, but I love this colour!!
> 
> View attachment 3039879



I'm stll loving it 



frick&frack said:


> Gorgy color! Love the furry Birks too.



Thank you


----------



## Margaretas

Hey, Kailuagal I like your nail shades...Completely suits you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Waiting on a red light is so boring


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Up the Ante


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Waiting on a red light is so boring


^pretty purple with a funny name!  were you waiting on a red light when you took the pic? 




deltalady said:


> Revlon Up the Ante


^this shade of purple is gorgeous on you!


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Revlon Up the Ante




I love this color!


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> ^this shade of purple is gorgeous on you!











tflowers921 said:


> I love this color!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> ^pretty purple with a funny name!  were you waiting on a red light when you took the pic?



Yes, that's not a name


----------



## roundandround

deltalady said:


> Revlon Up the Ante


 

Pretty purple!



clu13 said:


> OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)
> View attachment 3040001


 

Mani suits perfectly to celebrate! Looks awesome on you. Belated happy anniversary.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue


 

Great looking vampy blue, love looking it on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Ultra Violet


 

Love Ultra Violet, wore it 2 weeks ago too! The Birck looks so comfy 



PewPew said:


> Look at you, killing it with the fab accessories & gorg mani/pedi this week!
> 
> A-England Briarwood for me this weekend.
> 
> Photo credit/source: nihrida on Flickr https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/36359506@N07/9255506357/ *[/QUOTE**]*
> 
> 
> Love looking at this holo.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have KIKO 389 on my toes; totally clueless about my fingers! So, I took the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab on you!
Click to expand...


----------



## roundandround

Dior Porcelain









Sorry, this is an old picture. I have some problems with changing sizes on photobucket. Anyone having same problems?


----------



## Melora24

roundandround said:


> Dior Porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is an old picture. I have some problems with changing sizes on photobucket. Anyone having same problems?



That's beautiful 
I just post pics on tPF. They automatically adapt the size when I post from my phone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roundandround said:


> Dior Porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is an old picture. I have some problems with changing sizes on photobucket. Anyone having same problems?


 

This is very pretty, soft & feminine on you..


----------



## sally.m

DL Twilight Tone over Chanel Black Satin


----------



## devik

Pollie-Jean said:


> Waiting on a red light is so boring



LOL - great photo, great caption!!!!!  



deltalady said:


> Revlon Up the Ante





This one is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## devik

clu13 said:


> OPI Happy Anniversary (since tomorrow is my anniversary)
> View attachment 3040001



Happy (belated) Anniversary! 




tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3040410
> 
> Care to Danse? I bought this at the New York City Ballet



What a perfect cross-promo!!




_Both of you ladies had the nicest feminine manis with beautiful rings!!!_


----------



## devik

WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue



This is ONE INTENSE BLUE! Whoa - I love it!!!


----------



## leslieann79

China Glaze Gelaze version of Flying Dragon.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Great looking vampy blue, love looking it on you!



 Thank you so much! It was a risky color for me to try!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Pretty purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking vampy blue, love looking it on you!
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

devik said:


> This is ONE INTENSE BLUE! Whoa - I love it!!!


 
Thank you devik! - I guess it is a little intense


----------



## tflowers921

Fiesta


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3042503
> 
> Fiesta




Pretty color.  Fun and bright


----------



## Pollie-Jean

deltalady said:


> Revlon Up the Ante



Beautiful 



roundandround said:


> Dior Porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is an old picture. I have some problems with changing sizes on photobucket. Anyone having same problems?



Love it on you !



sally.m said:


> DL Twilight Tone over Chanel Black Satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042259



I really like that !



leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Gelaze version of Flying Dragon.



Great color !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3042503
> 
> Fiesta



Just right for summer !


----------



## pinky70

Essie  A list


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, that's not a name




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior Porcelain




I'm in LOVE!!! I'm obsessed with nearly white colors for the summer...especially blue. This is perfect.


----------



## frick&frack

sally.m said:


> DL Twilight Tone over Chanel Black Satin




Looks like a starry night sky!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Gelaze version of Flying Dragon.




Love this color & shimmer, & love how great it looks on you!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Fiesta




Very fun pink!


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Love this color & shimmer, & love how great it looks on you!



Thank you! How do yall do more than one quote in a post? I want to say thanks to everyone who comments but don't want to junk up the thread with that.


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Beige Rose


----------



## pollekeskisses

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Beige Rose
> 
> View attachment 3043278


Pretty, looks good on you!


----------



## Melora24

OPI visions of Georgia Green (from the Coca-Cola collection) over Feel the Mo-heat-oes green. 
The first one is pretty sheer, so it works nicely over something else.


----------



## Rhayne

I've been wearing Essie's grow stronger for the last two weeks. It's time for something sparkly. 

Sally Hansen's hard as nails Disco Ball


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Beige Rose
> 
> View attachment 3043278




Nice to see you back!  Always love your nails


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Thank you! How do yall do more than one quote in a post? I want to say thanks to everyone who comments but don't want to junk up the thread with that.




I can't remember how to do it on my phone, but on the computer you click the center round button on the bottom right of each post you want to quote, then click the quote button.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Beige Rose




It's a lovely neutral pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI visions of Georgia Green (from the Coca-Cola collection) over Feel the Mo-heat-oes green.
> The first one is pretty sheer, so it works nicely over something else.




Very pretty green combo!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> I've been wearing Essie's grow stronger for the last two weeks. It's time for something sparkly.
> 
> Sally Hansen's hard as nails Disco Ball




Fun sparkle!


----------



## CoachVB

Orly Sunset Strip,.  Two coats over O P I Alpine Snow.


----------



## Kailuagal

Margaretas said:


> Hey, Kailuagal I like your nail shades...Completely suits you


Thank you so much!  You just made my day!  I've been away and had to cut my nails as they were starting to break...sad face...  lol


----------



## Kailuagal

So many beautiful colors! I love the variety everyone is wearing so far. 
I'm starting over with short nails. They started breaking while on my trip so I cut them all down. I found this new polish "whim. nail lacquer", in a nice bright blue, called I'll Send You A Postcard. It's supposed to be long wearing but I can never wait that long to re-polish. Lol


----------



## PewPew

Kailuagal said:


> So many beautiful colors! I love the variety everyone is wearing so far.
> I'm starting over with short nails. They started breaking while on my trip so I cut them all down. I found this new polish "whim. nail lacquer", in a nice bright blue, called I'll Send You A Postcard. It's supposed to be long wearing but I can never wait that long to re-polish. Lol



Welcome back, KG! (((Hugs)))

Fab bright blue. You've beautifully long nail beds, so even your "shorties" look long and elegant!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Makes Men Blush


----------



## frick&frack

CoachVB said:


> Orly Sunset Strip,.  Two coats over O P I Alpine Snow.




YAY for fun summer neons!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> So many beautiful colors! I love the variety everyone is wearing so far.
> I'm starting over with short nails. They started breaking while on my trip so I cut them all down. I found this new polish "whim. nail lacquer", in a nice bright blue, called I'll Send You A Postcard. It's supposed to be long wearing but I can never wait that long to re-polish. Lol




Gorgeous blue, & that's my favorite nail length!


----------



## Barbora

This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!


----------



## Melora24

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!



I strongly dislike French manis (which is ironic, since I'm French). Well, at least _usually_ I do. But this one...  
Great idea *Barbora*!


----------



## uhpharm01

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!



Great idea.  So cute


----------



## Barbora

Melora24 said:


> I strongly dislike French manis (which is ironic, since I'm French). Well, at least _usually_ I do. But this one...
> Great idea *Barbora*!



Thanks! I don't like them either to be honest but I wanted to try something different for the summer and I actually quite love it!



uhpharm01 said:


> Great idea.  So cute



Thanks!


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> So many beautiful colors! I love the variety everyone is wearing so far.
> I'm starting over with short nails. They started breaking while on my trip so I cut them all down. I found this new polish "whim. nail lacquer", in a nice bright blue, called I'll Send You A Postcard. It's supposed to be long wearing but I can never wait that long to re-polish. Lol




So pretty! I think your nails look great!


----------



## sb1212

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!




I like this mani


----------



## pollekeskisses

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!



Adorable


----------



## Barbora

sb1212 said:


> I like this mani





pollekeskisses said:


> Adorable



Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!



That's soo pretty ! 


Lilac Colorvision


----------



## Barbora

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's soo pretty !
> 
> 
> Lilac Colorvision



Thank you I _love_ the color you're wearing too!


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color! 

And the new opi no light gel on my toes


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color!
> 
> And the new opi no light gel on my toes
> 
> View attachment 3044390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044391




Pretty color it looks nice on you! And love your ring to


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color it looks nice on you! And love your ring to




Thank you so much!! It's my first bright nail polish in over a year, I usually stick to neutrals, so I am really excited lol


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much!! It's my first bright nail polish in over a year, I usually stick to neutrals, so I am really excited lol




What  are some of your fav neutrals ?


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> What  are some of your fav neutrals ?




I love opi glints of Glinda, it's like the perfect ever so slightly nudeish pink and appropriate for any occasion as well as Kyoto pearl, a nice pearly white... I also love dark neutrals in the fall like Russian navy (lol can you consider navy a neutral?) and Lincoln park after dark


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> I love opi glints of Glinda, it's like the perfect ever so slightly nudeish pink and appropriate for any occasion as well as Kyoto pearl, a nice pearly white... I also love dark neutrals in the fall like Russian navy (lol can you consider navy a neutral?) and Lincoln park after dark




I will have to look into those.  I have had Lincoln park after dark and the Russian navy and love them


----------



## frick&frack

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!




Cute skittles frenchie!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lilac Colorvision




Gorgeous pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color!
> 
> And the new opi no light gel on my toes




I love any color with an orange tone for summer. It looks so beachy!


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> I can't remember how to do it on my phone, but on the computer you click the center round button on the bottom right of each post you want to quote, then click the quote button.



Ahh I see the round button. Thanks


----------



## leslieann79

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's soo pretty !
> 
> 
> Lilac Colorvision



I love your nail shape. Very pretty polish. 



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color!
> 
> And the new opi no light gel on my toes
> 
> View attachment 3044390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044391



Very pretty. I wish I could get my toes to look that nice.


----------



## deltalady

OPI Designer Series Treasure


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> OPI Designer Series Treasure




Beautiful color


----------



## WillstarveforLV

This week's mani goes to Chanel Paradoxal:


----------



## tflowers921

Just Stitched


----------



## babevivtan

Hello,

Excuse me.  Sorry to interrupt with no nail polish photos.  I just want to say a big "HELLO" to my old friends! How are you guys doing?  Good to know I have easy access to TPF now, haha!


Hugs,
Viv


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous pastel!





leslieann79 said:


> I love your nail shape. Very pretty polish.



Thank you 



WillstarveforLV said:


> This week's mani goes to Chanel Paradoxal:



Beautiful ! Have to wear it again too


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3045747
> 
> Just Stitched




Another fab color


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Have to wear it again too



Thank you! I am a little late in the season wearing it ! I can't keep up :shame:


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Another fab color




Thank you!


----------



## Melora24

OPI The Power of Pink by itself with topcoat.


----------



## gatorpooh

CND Shellac Cake Pop


----------



## sb1212

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Cake Pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046445




Pretty pink.  I love CND


----------



## deltalady

sb1212 said:


> Beautiful color



Thank you!


----------



## PewPew

KBShimmer Stonewashed 

Photo source: 
http://www.letthemhavepolish.com/2015/03/swatch-spam-because-spam-edition.html


----------



## tflowers921

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer Stonewashed
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source:
> 
> http://www.letthemhavepolish.com/2015/03/swatch-spam-because-spam-edition.html




Love this!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Cake Pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046445



Lovely color !



PewPew said:


> KBShimmer Stonewashed
> 
> Photo source:
> http://www.letthemhavepolish.com/2015/03/swatch-spam-because-spam-edition.html


----------



## Pollie-Jean

YSL Violine Surealiste


----------



## ScottyGal

Gelish - Go Girl


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## roundandround

Melora24 said:


> That's beautiful
> I just post pics on tPF. They automatically adapt the size when I post from my phone.


 

Thank  you! I like to post using photobucket and I didn't have any problems resizing photos in years. It just happened recently, dunno what's wrong. I do post photos via the iPad/mobile tho. The only thing that bothers me when I post via the iPad/mobile I can't  log on again.   



hotshot said:


> This is very pretty, soft & feminine on you..





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it on you!


 

Thank you ladies!



frick&frack said:


> I'm in LOVE!!! I'm obsessed with nearly white colors for the summer...especially blue. This is perfect.


 

Thank you f&f! This is really pretty, quiet unique and easy to work with...another lemming is born for a BU 



leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Gelaze version of Flying Dragon.


 

Gorgeous color on you!



Melora24 said:


> OPI visions of Georgia Green (from the Coca-Cola collection) over Feel the Mo-heat-oes green.
> The first one is pretty sheer, so it works nicely over something else.


 

Looks pretty. I also apply sheer polishes over another color and it looks great.


----------



## leslieann79

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer Stonewashed
> 
> Photo source:
> http://www.letthemhavepolish.com/2015/03/swatch-spam-because-spam-edition.html



Very neat and pretty mani.


----------



## roundandround

Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand) Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a french mani myself!




I love it, so neat and the summery colors on top is pretty to look at.



Pollie-Jean said:


> That's soo pretty !
> 
> 
> Lilac Colorvision






 love this color much....it was an Asian Exclusive some years ago, wasn't it? Damnnnn lol Looks fab on you...how do you compare with Chanel's Sweet Lilac Pollie? 


Violine Surealiste looks good on you esp. with the silver Birkies! Tried to make a pic of my pedi with my Birkies too but was a total failure lol


Wow you're on a rule with this kind of shade...love that Mirage too! I would love to try their new formula, haven't bought new Dior nps since December last year  Can you imagine?









Jen123 said:


> Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color!
> 
> And the new opi no light gel on my toes
> 
> View attachment 3044390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044391




Very pretty and happy summery mani and pedi!



deltalady said:


> OPI Designer Series Treasure




Looks great on you! I love seeing those orange glitters peeking through.



babevivtan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Excuse me.  Sorry to interrupt with no nail polish photos.  I just want to say a big "HELLO" to my old friends! How are you guys doing?  Good to know I have easy access to TPF now, haha!
> 
> 
> Hugs,
> Viv




Hey Viv!!!! We miss you around here........glad you came back!!!



gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Cake Pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046445




Lovely soft color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Bel Argus &#9786; what a crappy shot lol


----------



## clu13

Holy Pink Pagoda!


----------



## clu13

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Beige Rose
> 
> View attachment 3043278




This is so pretty. I love pink but sometimes it looks a little too bubble-gum for me I love. This is feminine yet sophisticated.


----------



## frick&frack

babevivtan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Excuse me.  Sorry to interrupt with no nail polish photos.  I just want to say a big "HELLO" to my old friends! How are you guys doing?  Good to know I have easy access to TPF now, haha!
> 
> 
> Hugs,
> Viv




Hi sweetie!  

Looking forward to seeing your beautiful nails around here again [emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> OPI Designer Series Treasure




Beautiful color on your gorgeous long nail beds!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> This week's mani goes to Chanel Paradoxal:




Great color!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Just Stitched




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI The Power of Pink by itself with topcoat.




Fun glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> CND Shellac Cake Pop




Love this! It's so chalky & pale. The perfect super light pink. [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer Stonewashed




Nice teal!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> YSL Violine Surealiste




Ooooo...gorgeous purple!


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Gelish - Go Girl




Pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Bel Argus [emoji5] what a crappy shot lol




Beautiful blue! Your sandals looks awesome too.


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> Holy Pink Pagoda!




Lovely mani!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty soft pink!




Thank you!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3047619
> 
> Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!


Essie light blues are really nice. I love Rock the Boat!


----------



## pinky70

Essie geranium


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!




It works for summer!


----------



## pinky70

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Essie light blues are really nice. I love Rock the Boat!



Love this color on you...me going Gaga for white and pastel blues....any recommendations....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Ooooo...gorgeous purple!





frick&frack said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you, frick 



roundandround said:


> Chanel Bel Argus &#9786; what a crappy shot lol



These sandals are so cute


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> love this color much....it was an Asian Exclusive some years ago, wasn't it? Damnnnn lol Looks fab on you...how do you compare with Chanel's Sweet Lilac Pollie?
> 
> 
> Violine Surealiste looks good on you esp. with the silver Birkies! Tried to make a pic of my pedi with my Birkies too but was a total failure lol
> 
> 
> Wow you're on a rule with this kind of shade...love that Mirage too! I would love to try their new formula, haven't bought new Dior nps since December last year  Can you imagine?


This might be better, than my words





Yes, I guess it's rare. I keep it like treasure 

  You're wearing Birkenstocks too ??? So fun, please try again to take a pic ! What style do you prefer, color, material ? Need to know it asap 

I'm *very * impressed by your willpower and abstinence ! 
I had a relapse, because I'm in a *pink *phase ... So I'm waiting for two more Dior Pinks (Plaza + Bloom )
I guess I'm growing tired of all these light purples... variety is the spice of life, lol


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> It works for summer!







TurquoiseDoll said:


> Essie light blues are really nice. I love Rock the Boat!




Thank you! It's really pretty! I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it looks very different in sunlight!


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! It's really pretty! I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks very different in sunlight!



Pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

fresh mani & pedi with Tom Ford sugar dune.. 

just love the nude colors for now


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock



	

		
			
		

		
	
hygu


----------



## krissa

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3047619
> 
> Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!



Loveee. Is this a pale pink?


----------



## krissa

China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.


----------



## tflowers921

krissa said:


> Loveee. Is this a pale pink?




Thank you! It is, with a bit of pearl to it. It's really pretty!


----------



## sb1212

tried to capture the real color of this Essie in chillato.  The formula was horrible.


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.




This looks awesome on you!!


----------



## leslieann79

krissa said:


> China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.


 I love this color! I wore it to the beach it was awesome. 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3048815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to capture the real color of this Essie in chillato.  The formula was horrible.



Im always afraid of yellow but this looks nice.


----------



## leslieann79

Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.


----------



## krissa

leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; so cute.


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.




I love neons for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.



Looks like fun glitter!


----------



## krissa

frick&frack said:


> I love neons for summer!



Me too


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock
> 
> View attachment 3048591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hygu




Love that!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock
> 
> View attachment 3048591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hygu



Beautiful color !



krissa said:


> China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.



Looks just great on you !



leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.



That's very cute !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Pretty color on you


----------



## MahoganyQT

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Very cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Another fabulous color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-tart deco.


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish Entwined 
Hard to capture the color shift 
Polish is beautiful IRL [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## taniherd

Lilypad Lacquer Illusionist


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Entwined
> Hard to capture the color shift
> Polish is beautiful IRL [emoji173]&#65039;




Both colors are fabulous, & that touch of sparkle is just right!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Illusionist




This is a lovely color shift too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color on you





MahoganyQT said:


> Very cute!





frick&frack said:


> Another fabulous color!



Thank you, ladies 



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Entwined
> Hard to capture the color shift
> Polish is beautiful IRL [emoji173]&#65039;





taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Illusionist



Both are beautiful !


----------



## deltalady

China Glaze Re-fresh Mint


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> China Glaze Re-fresh Mint




Love this green, & it looks so beautiful against your skin!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful blue! Your sandals looks awesome too.


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> These sandals are so cute




Thanks ladies, the heart sandals turned some heads lol 



Pollie-Jean said:


> This might be better, than my words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I guess it's rare. I keep it like treasure
> 
> You're wearing Birkenstocks too ??? So fun, please try again to take a pic ! What style do you prefer, color, material ? Need to know it asap
> 
> I'm *very * impressed by your willpower and abstinence !
> I had a relapse, because I'm in a *pink *phase ... So I'm waiting for two more Dior Pinks (Plaza + Bloom )
> I guess I'm growing tired of all these light purples... variety is the spice of life, lol




Love both colors! Thanks for posting. 


Yes I only have 1 pair the classic style in silver for 10 yrs now lol they're so comfy and I always forgot I have a pair :giggles:


I'm not loving Dior's past color releases. I hope they'll come up with a gorgeous Holiday Collection 2016. Love those bottles.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3047619
> 
> Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!




Love that color on you!



clu13 said:


> Holy Pink Pagoda!
> 
> View attachment 3047509




That's very pretty!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3048815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to capture the real color of this Essie in chillato.  The formula was horrible.




Looks fab on you!


----------



## roundandround

deltalady said:


> China Glaze Re-fresh Mint




Great pastel color on you!



taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Illusionist




Gorgeousness!!!



leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.




Very pretty!



Pollie-Jean said:


>




Yes Pollie you're the Purple . Love this color on you!


----------



## sb1212

Thank you roundandround


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sand dune


----------



## tflowers921

Meet me at the altar


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Both colors are fabulous, & that touch of sparkle is just right!







frick&frack said:


> This is a lovely color shift too!







Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful !







roundandround said:


> Great pastel color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeousness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Pollie you're the Purple . Love this color on you!




Thank you ladies [emoji51]
Hope I did the multi-quote correctly.
First time doing this from iPhone [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3051342
> 
> Meet me at the altar




Another fab color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

deltalady said:


> China Glaze Re-fresh Mint



Love it !

Armani Lilas


----------



## amadea88

Butter London - Pink Ribbon


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Meet me at the altar




Pretty pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !
> 
> Armani Lilas




Lovely lavender!


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie: In the Cab-Ana


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: In the Cab-Ana




Great tropical color!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: In the Cab-Ana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051975




What a great bright blue! Love it!!


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3045747
> 
> Just Stitched



Cute and pretty!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3047619
> 
> Essie hubby for dessert, it looks much prettier irl!



I actually like the milky gloss look that the camera gives off. Very natural.



krissa said:


> China Glaze Thistle do it. This collection had so many great neons. This is more coral, but it looks orange.



I've been wanting to try a neon color like this. Very pretty.



leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.



Fun and pretty!




deltalady said:


> China Glaze Re-fresh Mint



Nice color and ring!


----------



## IndigoRose

Chinese Warrior said:


> What a great bright blue! Love it!!


 
Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> Great tropical color!



Thank you!

I really like this color too! Definitely a great vacation color.


----------



## sb1212

IndigoRose said:


> Essie: In the Cab-Ana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051975




Pretty


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Moving away from my KIKOs and back into the loving arms of OPI. Party in my Cabana. This color must be 4 years old but the application is still perfect.


----------



## IndigoRose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Moving away from my KIKOs and back into the loving arms of OPI. Party in my Cabana. This color must be 4 years old but the application is still perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052010



Love the color!



sb1212 said:


> Pretty



Thank you!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Another fab color




Thanks!


----------



## Rhayne

Back to French manicures. I'm obsessed. 

Covergirl outlast stay brilliant glosstinis - Inferno (part of a hunger games collection)


----------



## deltalady

IndigoRose said:


> Nice color and ring!











frick&frack said:


> Love this green, & it looks so beautiful against your skin!











roundandround said:


> Great pastel color on you!











Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !



Thank you all!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Moving away from my KIKOs and back into the loving arms of OPI. Party in my Cabana. This color must be 4 years old but the application is still perfect.




Pretty pink on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Back to French manicures. I'm obsessed.
> 
> Covergirl outlast stay brilliant glosstinis - Inferno (part of a hunger games collection)




Colored frenchies are fun!


----------



## chowlover2

Rhayne said:


> Back to French manicures. I'm obsessed.
> 
> Covergirl outlast stay brilliant glosstinis - Inferno (part of a hunger games collection)
> 
> View attachment 3052215




I love the CG Hunger Games Collection! Great idea with the French mani!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Essie Trophy Wife :giggles:


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Trophy Wife :giggles:




Looks great on you! That pair of Birckies looks nice, love the sytle.



IndigoRose said:


> Essie: In the Cab-Ana
> 
> View attachment 3051975




Very, very pretty shade of blue on you!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Moving away from my KIKOs and back into the loving arms of OPI. Party in my Cabana. This color must be 4 years old but the application is still perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052010




This color is awesome on you! Love this kind ofshade very much.



Rhayne said:


> Back to French manicures. I'm obsessed.
> 
> Covergirl outlast stay brilliant glosstinis - Inferno (part of a hunger games collection)
> 
> View attachment 3052215




That mani is gorgeous, looks so devine!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !
> 
> Armani Lilas




Lovely color!


----------



## roundandround

My top favorite holo of all times 


China Glaze FYI


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Essie Trophy Wife :giggles:




Nice mermaid polish for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My top favorite holo of all times
> 
> 
> China Glaze FYI




Amazing holo!


----------



## peone121

Tracy said:


> Please continue!
> Part 8:http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-8-a-785926.html


Excellent pair.... loved this


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Very, very pretty shade of blue on you!



Thank you! 




roundandround said:


> My top favorite holo of all times
> 
> 
> China Glaze FYI




Now that's a pretty holo!! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leslieann79

ILNP Mega (X)


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;




Fantastic green!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Mega (X)




Cool holo!


----------



## tflowers921

Demure Vix


----------



## MahoganyQT

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053429




Lovely color!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Demure Vix




Pretty! Looks like you're enjoying pastels this summer.


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3053739
> 
> Demure Vix




This one is pretty I want to get this


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053429




Pretty green.  How is the formula on the Chanel polishes


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty! Looks like you're enjoying pastels this summer.







sb1212 said:


> This one is pretty I want to get this




Thank you! Lighter colors tend to look better on my skin tone


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel's Coup de Coeur


----------



## Maurie97

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! It's really pretty! I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks very different in sunlight!



I'm confused as to which color is in this picture. I got confused between all the quotes and such. Thank you.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel's Coup de Coeur




Looks great on you!


----------



## sb1212

Julep in the color Lauren


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3054331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep in the color Lauren




Very pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Maurie97 said:


> I'm confused as to which color is in this picture. I got confused between all the quotes and such. Thank you.




This is Essie hubby for dessert


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3054331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep in the color Lauren




Gorgeous mani!


----------



## amadea88

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel's Coup de Coeur



Beautiful color!


----------



## amadea88

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3054331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep in the color Lauren



That's so pretty!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you frick&frack!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you amadea88!


----------



## sb1212

amadea88 said:


> That's so pretty!




Thank you


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Gorgeous mani!




Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Maurie97

tflowers921 said:


> This is Essie hubby for dessert


Oh ok, thank you. I had this one and actually returned it to the store. It was a hot streaky mess on my. Nothing I did was making it work on me. It is a beautiful color though.


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Julep in the color Lauren




I love this happy shade of pink!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> I love this happy shade of pink!




Thank you.  Me too


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI Damone Roberts 1968


----------



## Pollie-Jean

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Mega (X)



Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry Oxblood


----------



## deltalady

Essie Lacquered Up


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fresh weekly mani with Tom Ford sugar dune & Pollie-Jean your toes
"look terrific"


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI Damone Roberts 1968




This is such a fabulous mint green!


----------



## tflowers921

Peach side babe


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Essie Lacquered Up




I love this color! I wish it looked good on me lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> This is such a fabulous mint green!




Thanks! One of my all time faves!


----------



## MahoganyQT

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3056505
> 
> Beach side babe




Very pretty on you!


----------



## tflowers921

MahoganyQT said:


> Very pretty on you!




Thank you! I was on the fence but now I feel better


----------



## tflowers921

Maurie97 said:


> Oh ok, thank you. I had this one and actually returned it to the store. It was a hot streaky mess on my. Nothing I did was making it work on me. It is a beautiful color though.




Oh bummer! I got this done at the salon, but I didn't buy it for my collection, maybe I won't!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3056505
> 
> Peach side babe




I was wondering what this color looks like on ..I really like it.  How is the formula?


----------



## Jujuma

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3056505
> 
> Peach side babe




Wow. Looks great with a tan! Have to remember this one. Very nice


----------



## deltalady

tflowers921 said:


> I love this color! I wish it looked good on me lol



Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hotshot said:


> Fresh weekly mani with Tom Ford sugar dune & Pollie-Jean your toes
> "look terrific"



Thank you, hotshot 
I've tested Tom Ford Smoke Red, because you enthuse about it. And I love it !


----------



## tflowers921

Jujuma said:


> Wow. Looks great with a tan! Have to remember this one. Very nice







sb1212 said:


> I was wondering what this color looks like on ..I really like it.  How is the formula?




Thank you! The formula is great but I'm partial to Essie, they always last the longest on me


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Burberry Oxblood



I love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Lacquered Up


^beautiful classic red mani!




tflowers921 said:


> Peach side babe


^very pretty color on you!


----------



## taniherd

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI Damone Roberts 1968
> View attachment 3055920




[emoji106]&#127998; love that color on you


----------



## taniherd

YSL Bleu Celadon


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful classic red mani!



Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> YSL Bleu Celadon




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> YSL Bleu Celadon




I'm crazy about a super pale blue! Looks amazing on you. The color pops off your skin [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3056505
> 
> Peach side babe


Love this!


----------



## IndigoRose

taniherd said:


> YSL Bleu Celadon


I love this! The color really looks beautiful on you!


----------



## IndigoRose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel's Coup de Coeur


Beautiful berry color!


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Mega (X)


Really nice photo. The shimmer in natural light looks amazing.


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Cool holo!





IndigoRose said:


> Really nice photo. The shimmer in natural light looks amazing.



Thank you both.


----------



## leslieann79

ILNP Harbour Island


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island




Beautiful!


----------



## leslieann79

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island



is that holo in there? or is it a green shimmer?  either way, it's a gorgeous tropical mermaid mani!


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!





frick&frack said:


> I'm crazy about a super pale blue! Looks amazing on you. The color pops off your skin [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]





IndigoRose said:


> I love this! The color really looks beautiful on you!



Thank you ladies 



leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island



Love this!  Must get!


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> is that holo in there? or is it a green shimmer?  either way, it's a gorgeous tropical mermaid mani!


Thanks frick & frack. Its a holo. 


taniherd said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  Must get!



So far this polish is my favorite of the summer. It looks even better today. It even has a fantastic holo effect indoors too. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## tflowers921

Muchi muchi


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## amadea88

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island



Gorgeous!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3058897
> 
> Muchi muchi



So pretty!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Wearing Chanel's 717 Coquelicot.


----------



## zaraJOHN

HELLO,
I LOVE IT. A deep and rich colour, dark brown indicates boldness and authority.You know that Blinged-out nail polish is the playing ground of glamour girls.
Thanks


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Muchi muchi




So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing Chanel's 717 Coquelicot.




Great classic red!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> So pretty!







amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!




Thank you! It's a great pink!


----------



## Cayca

I've been absent for some time and, my, have you posted some lovely manis.



Chinese Warrior said:


> I have KIKO 389 on my toes; totally clueless about my fingers! So, I took the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038549



It is a lovely combination.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Essie Aruba Blue



One of the best blues.



leslieann79 said:


> Enchanted Air by MDJ Creations with a random decal because I got haircolor on my nail.   My acrygel application was off this week so the nails look lumpy.



It is so pretty.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Ultra Violet



The colour is gorgeous as are your slippers.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring
> 
> Did them in a rather dark room so not the best paint job, but I love this colour!!
> 
> View attachment 3039879



Great colour.



sally.m said:


> DL Twilight Tone over Chanel Black Satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042259



Rockstar mani!



leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Gelaze version of Flying Dragon.



I like this version better than the regular one. It looks great on your nails.



CoachVB said:


> Orly Sunset Strip,.  Two coats over O P I Alpine Snow.



Such a happy colour!



Kailuagal said:


> So many beautiful colors! I love the variety everyone is wearing so far.
> I'm starting over with short nails. They started breaking while on my  trip so I cut them all down. I found this new polish "whim. nail  lacquer", in a nice bright blue, called I'll Send You A Postcard. It's  supposed to be long wearing but I can never wait that long to re-polish.  Lol



Love the colour and the name.



Barbora said:


> This is the only photo I have of this mani before one of my nails broke and another one chipped (on the other hand)  Anyways, all of the polishes are by Orly but I don't know the exact  names because I got them done. The colors were my idea, I just can't do a  french mani myself!



This is such a fun, bright manicure. So sad your nail broke as you have lovely nails.


----------



## Cayca

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel live.love.carnaval ... I am digging this color!
> 
> And the new opi no light gel on my toes
> 
> View attachment 3044390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044391



See, I normally don't like these colours, but it looks so good on you.



WillstarveforLV said:


> This week's mani goes to Chanel Paradoxal:



A classic and a great one at that.



Pollie-Jean said:


>



This is just gorgeous. This shade of purple works so great with your skin tone.



MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock
> 
> View attachment 3048591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hygu



I live these vampy shades. Does it have some glitter in it or is it just a trick of light?



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3048815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to capture the  real color of this Essie in chillato.  The formula was horrible.



Too bad about the formula because the colour is so cute.



leslieann79 said:


> Polish By Jessica Jean called Leopard Print in my Frosting.



This is another polish I normally wouldn't like but in this weather and on your nails it looks just adorable.



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Entwined
> Hard to capture the color shift
> Polish is beautiful IRL [emoji173]&#65039;



Wow, a purple holo. Gotta love it. 



deltalady said:


> China Glaze Re-fresh Mint



That is my favourite mint polish and I just love this photo of yours.



IndigoRose said:


> Essie: In the Cab-Ana
> 
> View attachment 3051975



It looks stunning.


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> My top favorite holo of all times
> 
> 
> China Glaze FYI



I am so sad I only managed to get one of OMG polishes (I got GR8). This one looks lovely. I see that in sun it is nude holo and I love its wearability.



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fraicheur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053429



This is just beautiful.



leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Mega (X)



A striking holo. Does it require sunglasses? 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel's Coup de Coeur



A beautiful and classy shade.



leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island



Perfect for summer. 




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> It looks stunning.



Thank you!


----------



## Melora24

OPI Kermit Me To Speak over one coat of OPI Plugged-In Plum.
The duo seems a bit more purple this way.


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI Kermit Me To Speak over one coat of OPI Plugged-In Plum.
> The duo seems a bit more purple this way.




Great purple combo!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cayca said:


> I've been absent for some time and, my, have you posted some lovely manis.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely combination.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best blues.
> 
> 
> 
> It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is gorgeous as are your slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar mani!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this version better than the regular one. It looks great on your nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a happy colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour and the name.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a fun, bright manicure. So sad your nail broke as you have lovely nails.




Very cute mani!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cayca said:


> A beautiful and classy shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 Thank you Cayca for all of your nice comments!good to have you back!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF sugar dune


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks to my darling frick&frack, I've become addicted to this thread! Love seeing everyone's nails and toes. When I can't find a color I like I make my own. 
OPI Passion (3/4 full)
OPI Cherry Blossom (15 drops)
OPI Alter Ego (6 drops for a bit of iridescence)
I'm sure I can find this color but it's fun to make my own plus I use up old stuff.
Forgive the old hands............................[emoji140]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to my darling frick&frack, I've become addicted to this thread! Love seeing everyone's nails and toes.* When I can't find a color I like I make my own.*
> OPI Passion (3/4 full)
> OPI Cherry Blossom (15 drops)
> OPI Alter Ego (6 drops for a bit of iridescence)
> I'm sure I can find this color* but it's fun to make my own plus I use up old stuff.*
> Forgive the old hands............................[emoji140]



So happy to read, that I'm not the only one, who tries this ! Yes, that's great fun and you did a good job, skyqueen !
There's no need to excuse for age, imo  It will catch all :giggles:
Your hands are very beautiful and elegant !
I'm not a young girl anymore either ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

leslieann79 said:


> ILNP Harbour Island



Love this !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3058897
> 
> Muchi muchi



Lovely !



Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing Chanel's 717 Coquelicot.



Very beautiful and classy !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> I've been absent for some time and, my, have you posted some lovely manis.



Welcome back, Cayca 
And thank you !


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> So happy to read, that I'm not the only one, who tries this ! Yes, that's great fun and you did a good job, skyqueen !
> There's no need to excuse for age, imo  It will catch all :giggles:
> Your hands are very beautiful and elegant !
> I'm not a young girl anymore either ...




[emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

Chanelpolish said:


> Wearing Chanel's 717 Coquelicot.




I have a bag that color...stunning!


----------



## sb1212

Essie ballet slippers


----------



## Cayca

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Cayca for all of your nice comments!good to have you back!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Welcome back, Cayca
> And thank you !



Thanks gals. It's good to be back. 

Today I'm wearing a dupe for OPI Jinx - Golden Rose Holiday Color 53




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## leslieann79

Cayca said:


> Thanks gals. It's good to be back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing a dupe for OPI Jinx - Golden Rose Holiday Color 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thats looks yummy.


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3060639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie ballet slippers




Such a classic color, I love this


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Such a classic color, I love this




[emoji4]


----------



## tflowers921

Limo scene, it looks a bit more sheer irl


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3061067
> 
> Limo scene, it looks a bit more sheer irl




I like all your neutral colors!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I like all your neutral colors!




Thank you! Your ballet slippers inspired this choice [emoji6]


----------



## pinky70

Teal color ....by Essie don't remember name or number..


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! Your ballet slippers inspired this choice [emoji6]




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Thats looks yummy.



Thanks.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I opted for a pale pink this weekend-KIKO 376. Too pale, I think!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red


----------



## Jen123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red




Oh one of my all time favorites!!


----------



## Jujuma

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3060639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie ballet slippers




Such a great color, always perfect.


----------



## sb1212

WillstarveforLV said:


> Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red




I love big apple red


----------



## sb1212

Jujuma said:


> Such a great color, always perfect.




Thanks


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jen123 said:


> Oh one of my all time favorites!!





sb1212 said:


> I love big apple red



It's such a perfect all season red!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red




Beautiful red and your nails are beautiful!


----------



## deltalady

I snapped this pic while in traffic. Sally Hansen Let's Snow


----------



## IndigoRose

Melora24 said:


> OPI Kermit Me To Speak over one coat of OPI Plugged-In Plum.
> The duo seems a bit more purple this way.


I like the combo! Looks very pretty!


----------



## IndigoRose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I opted for a pale pink this weekend-KIKO 376. Too pale, I think!
> View attachment 3061264


I think it suits your complexion very well.


----------



## IndigoRose

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3060639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie ballet slippers


Beautiful neutral color.


----------



## sb1212

IndigoRose said:


> Beautiful neutral color.




Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Short Cir-cute


----------



## leslieann79

Pollie-Jean said:


>



What polish is this?


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Pretty I like that color


----------



## taniherd

Colors By Llarowe 
Blue Jeans & Beauty Queens


----------



## chelleart

Essie Power Clutch with a little Bobbing for Baubles detail over a part I accidentally smudged. Happy accident.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to my darling frick&frack, I've become addicted to this thread! Love seeing everyone's nails and toes. When I can't find a color I like I make my own.
> OPI Passion (3/4 full)
> OPI Cherry Blossom (15 drops)
> OPI Alter Ego (6 drops for a bit of iridescence)
> I'm sure I can find this color but it's fun to make my own plus I use up old stuff.
> Forgive the old hands............................[emoji140]




[emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji11][emoji175]

LOOOVE THAT PINK!!! Love even more that you made it. We call that a "franken" in the NP world. It's recycling at its highest form. I'm just tickled that you were brave enough to experiment. That shade is so light & summery. It looks great with your tan. I adore you & your hands [emoji8]

This is a fun thread to be addicted to, isn't it?


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Essie ballet slippers




So soft & pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Thanks gals. It's good to be back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing a dupe for OPI Jinx - Golden Rose Holiday Color 53




Fantastic tropical color!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Limo scene, it looks a bit more sheer irl




Another lovely pastel for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I opted for a pale pink this weekend-KIKO 376. Too pale, I think!




Pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red




Great classic red!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> I snapped this pic while in traffic. Sally Hansen Let's Snow




I love a crisp white mani in the summer! Looks gorgy on you.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




That color is gorgeous, & the shimmer brings it to another level!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Short Cir-cute




Orange nail for summer are my favorite! Such a fun mani.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Colors By Llarowe
> Blue Jeans & Beauty Queens




Love that bright blue on you!


----------



## frick&frack

chelleart said:


> Essie Power Clutch with a little Bobbing for Baubles detail over a part I accidentally smudged. Happy accident.




Great mani!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> So soft & pretty!




Thank you


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone know if Essie's color chinchilly is the only Essie color that is purple/gray? Or does Essie have another color that is purple/gray?


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> [emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji11][emoji175]
> 
> LOOOVE THAT PINK!!! Love even more that you made it. We call that a "franken" in the NP world. It's recycling at its highest form. I'm just tickled that you were brave enough to experiment. That shade is so light & summery. It looks great with your tan. I adore you & your hands [emoji8]
> 
> This is a fun thread to be addicted to, isn't it?




Love you too, my dahlink! [emoji8]
Very addictive...makes me want to try ALL the nail polishes!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


>




You have gorgeous hands and nails, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## tflowers921

Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting


----------



## tflowers921

chelleart said:


> View attachment 3062523
> 
> 
> Essie Power Clutch with a little Bobbing for Baubles detail over a part I accidentally smudged. Happy accident.



Love power clutch! Very pretty!


----------



## MahoganyQT

chelleart said:


> View attachment 3062523
> 
> 
> Essie Power Clutch with a little Bobbing for Baubles detail over a part I accidentally smudged. Happy accident.




Nice!


----------



## leslieann79

The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer




Very tropical! Love how it looks on you.


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062825
> View attachment 3062826
> 
> Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting




I like chinchilly


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer




Looks good on you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062825
> View attachment 3062826
> 
> Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting



Of course I love this !



leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer



Looks great on you !


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I love this !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you !







sb1212 said:


> I like chinchilly




Thank you! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer




[emoji76]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

M.A.C. Festive Finery






Dior Metal Montaigne with a dash of KOH Platinium Silver


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> You have gorgeous hands and nails, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## MahoganyQT

leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer




Very pretty


----------



## leslieann79

sb1212 said:


> Looks good on you





Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I love this !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you !





skyqueen said:


> [emoji76]





MahoganyQT said:


> Very pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Cayca

chelleart said:


> View attachment 3062523
> 
> 
> Essie Power Clutch with a little Bobbing for Baubles detail over a part I accidentally smudged. Happy accident.



This is just beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> Fantastic tropical color!



Thank you 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062825
> View attachment 3062826
> 
> Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting



So pretty.



leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer



It looks so nice on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


> M.A.C. Festive Finery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Metal Montaigne with a dash of KOH Platinium Silver



Metallic on your feet, metallic on your toes. Love the combo.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> M.A.C. Festive Finery
> 
> Dior Metal Montaigne with a dash of KOH Platinium Silver




You're wearing two cool versions of taupe! I like the way the platinum silver adds sheen to your pedi.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting




Chinchilly is such a great taupe!


----------



## taniherd

Cayca said:


> See, I normally don't like these colours, but it looks so good on you.
> 
> 
> 
> A classic and a great one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just gorgeous. This shade of purple works so great with your skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> I live these vampy shades. Does it have some glitter in it or is it just a trick of light?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the formula because the colour is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another polish I normally wouldn't like but in this weather and on your nails it looks just adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, a purple holo. Gotta love it. *
> 
> 
> That is my favourite mint polish and I just love this photo of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks stunning.



Yes I do!  It's a stunner in person.  



Melora24 said:


> OPI Kermit Me To Speak over one coat of OPI Plugged-In Plum.
> The duo seems a bit more purple this way.



Nice!  I like the duochrome.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Going back to basics for this week's mani: here is OPI in big apple red



Gorgeous red!  



frick&frack said:


> Love that bright blue on you!



Thanks F&F 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062825
> View attachment 3062826
> 
> Chinchilly with Electric Lane holo topcoat. Chinchilly looks very different depending on lighting



Good idea with layering a holo topcoat over Chinchilly.  I must try that.  I have Chinchilly and don't wear it much because I don't really like it but never thought to add topcoat.  



leslieann79 said:


> The summer coral I've been seeking.  Let's not coral by KB Shimmer



That color really looks pretty with your complexion.  Nice pop of color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Metallic on your feet, metallic on your toes. Love the combo.



Thanks, Cayca 



frick&frack said:


> You're wearing two cool versions of taupe! I like the way the platinum silver adds sheen to your pedi.



Thanks, frick 

I really love to mix my own colors :greengrin:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just went for a salon manicure. Tried a new color OPI Monsooner or Later. I may have to get my own bottle[emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just went for a salon manicure. Tried a new color OPI Monsooner or Later. I may have to get my own bottle[emoji7]




Nice red...looks great on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## leslieann79

This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.




That's a pretty color ..I think it looks good on you


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




You looks great in all these neutral purples!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.




I love that Aqua on you...very summery!


----------



## leslieann79

sb1212 said:


> That's a pretty color ..I think it looks good on you





frick&frack said:


> I love that Aqua on you...very summery!



Thanks y'all.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.



That's beautiful !


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.


Everything IS better with holo.  
This colour really pops on you. I like how it suits you.


----------



## purseprincess32

Essie Limo Scene - great neutral pinky white for weddings and work.


----------



## deltalady

Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times




Pretty pink! Great idea to add some glitter.


----------



## leslieann79

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's beautiful !





Cayca said:


> Everything IS better with holo.
> This colour really pops on you. I like how it suits you.



Thanks guys. I just couldn't stick with the green it wasn't making me happy happy. This new polish does though. Its by Pahlish and its called Sugar Venom.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Thanks guys. I just couldn't stick with the green it wasn't making me happy happy. This new polish does though. Its by Pahlish and its called Sugar Venom.




Very happy bubblegum pink!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed




Gorgeous purple! Do I see pink shimmer? Or pink reflection? Or something?


----------



## Jen123

Went for a fun color today. Perfect match Paradise gel mani


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times




Love this!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Went for a fun color today. Perfect match Paradise gel mani




Very fun bright pink! Looks tropical & summery.


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Went for a fun color today. Perfect match Paradise gel mani
> 
> View attachment 3065979




Love that pink


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Fruit Machine


----------



## amadea88

deltalady said:


> Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times





leslieann79 said:


> Thanks guys. I just couldn't stick with the green it wasn't making me happy happy. This new polish does though. Its by Pahlish and its called Sugar Venom.





Jen123 said:


> Went for a fun color today. Perfect match Paradise gel mani
> 
> View attachment 3065979



Such gorgeous pinks&#128150;


----------



## amadea88

MahoganyQT said:


> Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed
> 
> View attachment 3065977



Love that purple


----------



## pinky70

Golden shade by Revlon


----------



## Cayca

deltalady said:


> Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times



Oh, I love flakies. This combination is very feminine and pretty.



leslieann79 said:


> Thanks guys. I just couldn't stick with the green it wasn't making me happy happy. This new polish does though. Its by Pahlish and its called Sugar Venom.



It is lovely and looks like a fun polish to wear.



MahoganyQT said:


> Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed
> 
> View attachment 3065977



I love dark purples and this one is gorgeous. Love the name as well.


----------



## Cayca

It's been awhile since I've last worn Rainbow Honey Mare of the Moon. I've forgotten how gorgeous it is.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Wet n Wild Rain Check


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cayca said:


> It's been awhile since I've last worn Rainbow Honey Mare of the Moon. I've forgotten how gorgeous it is.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous purple! Do I see pink shimmer? Or pink reflection? Or something?




Thanks! I think you see a little bit of shimmer and the reflection of me in my white lab coat. Lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

amadea88 said:


> Love that purple







Cayca said:


> Oh, I love flakies. This combination is very feminine and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> It is lovely and looks like a fun polish to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark purples and this one is gorgeous. Love the name as well.





Thank you ladies!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> It's been awhile since I've last worn Rainbow Honey Mare of the Moon. I've forgotten how gorgeous it is.




That is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I think you see a little bit of shimmer and the reflection of me in my white lab coat. Lol




[emoji1]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MAC Special Potion


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> MAC Special Potion




Ooooo...it's packed with glitter. Love it!


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink! Great idea to add some glitter.











tflowers921 said:


> Love this!











amadea88 said:


> Such gorgeous pinks&#128150;











Cayca said:


> Oh, I love flakies. This combination is very feminine and pretty.



Thank you all!


----------



## Cayca

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you ladies!





deltalady said:


> Thank you all!



You're both welcome. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> MAC Special Potion



What an unusual and definitely special polish!



MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!!!





frick&frack said:


> That is a gorgeous blue!



Thank you. :*

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Ooooo...it's packed with glitter. Love it!





Cayca said:


> What an unusual and definitely special polish!



Thank you both 
I guess I'm completely gone wild :giggles:


----------



## Meshamichelle

First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!


----------



## sb1212

Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!




Pretty color


----------



## Meshamichelle

Nice!


----------



## Meshamichelle

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color



Thank You!


----------



## Meshamichelle

Pollie-Jean said:


> MAC Special Potion



Very Nice!


----------



## tflowers921

Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!




Love this color


----------



## tflowers921

Spitfire


----------



## frick&frack

Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!




Lovely blue!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Spitfire




Pretty pink! I like this shade a lot.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink! I like this shade a lot.




Thank you! It's really pretty!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3067089
> 
> Spitfire




I like this pink


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I like this pink




Thanks! It was a great formula as well


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks! It was a great formula as well




Great! Did you put a top coat on


----------



## uhpharm01

Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!



Great color!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Great! Did you put a top coat on




Yes, I use inm out the door top coat on everything [emoji6]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sorry for the dent, I couldn't stand doing nothing :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry for the dent, I couldn't stand doing nothing :greengrin:




Very delicate purple!


----------



## gatorpooh

OPI DS Titanium


----------



## tflowers921

gatorpooh said:


> OPI DS Titanium




Pretty!


----------



## Meshamichelle

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3067089
> 
> Spitfire



Thanks yours is pretty also!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gatorpooh said:


> OPI DS Titanium



lovely !


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.


Omg!  This SO beautiful!  I must put this on my wishlist!  You wear it very well!


----------



## Kailuagal

Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!


That's a very pretty color on you. Your nails are beautiful!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3067089
> 
> Spitfire


Pretty in Pink!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry for the dent, I couldn't stand doing nothing :greengrin:


This polish looks great on you. I don't see a dent!



gatorpooh said:


> OPI DS Titanium


Beautiful sparkly goodness!


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.


I know I already drooled over this but I must say one more time...this is GORGEOUS!  It looks great on you! It reminds me of the sea. 



deltalady said:


> Essie Carousel Coral topped with Essie Sign of the Times


This is so pretty and perfect for summer!



leslieann79 said:


> Thanks guys. I just couldn't stick with the green it wasn't making me happy happy. This new polish does though. Its by Pahlish and its called Sugar Venom.


I have this polish (I don't think I swapped it in the box) and yours looks much brighter than mine. Very pretty on your lovely nails!



Pollie-Jean said:


>


Another pretty polish on Pollie-Jean!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Just went for a salon manicure. Tried a new color OPI Monsooner or Later. I may have to get my own bottle[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064189


This is a gorgeous red. Looks great with your skin tone!


----------



## Kailuagal

MahoganyQT said:


> Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed
> View attachment 3065977


I love SH Miracle Gel and this purple looks great!



Jen123 said:


> Went for a fun color today. Perfect match Paradise gel mani
> View attachment 3065979


Pretty and bright pink.  Perfect for summer!



Cayca said:


> It's been awhile since I've last worn Rainbow Honey Mare of the Moon. I've forgotten how gorgeous it is.


RH puts out some really pretty polishes. Love the glitter in this. Looks great!



Pollie-Jean said:


> MAC Special Potion


Gorgeous MAC!


----------



## gatorpooh

tflowers921 said:


> Pretty!





Pollie-Jean said:


> lovely !





Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful sparkly goodness!



Thank you!!!


----------



## leslieann79

Kailuagal said:


> Omg!  This SO beautiful!  I must put this on my wishlist!  You wear it very well!


Thank You!



Kailuagal said:


> I know I already drooled over this but I must say one more time...this is GORGEOUS!  It looks great on you! It reminds me of the sea.
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this polish (I don't think I swapped it in the box) and yours looks much brighter than mine. Very pretty on your lovely nails!
> 
> Thanks. I loved this polish. The formula was good. I'm still wearing it and it hasn't chipped yet must be some kind of record for me.


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> OPI DS Titanium




Fabulous sparkles!


----------



## roundandround

I can't thank individually at the moment but many thanks for the nice comments for my China Glaze holo mani.
-------------


Great manis ladies, eh can't scroll down if somebody's posting a pedi but if there was that must look beautiful as well.
---------------
My weekend mani love this red&#128151;


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Dearberry today nail lacquer #21 Pink Sprinkling.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My weekend mani love this red[emoji175]




Love this red on you!


----------



## mizsunshyne

SH Golden-I


----------



## tflowers921

Tickle my Francey


----------



## frick&frack

mizsunshyne said:


> SH Golden-I




Nice & blingy!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Tickle my Francey




Nice neutral pink!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3070177
> 
> Tickle my Francey




Pretty ..I have always wanted to try this color


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral pink!







sb1212 said:


> Pretty ..I have always wanted to try this color




Thank you! It's a great mix of beige & pink, really pretty color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> I can't thank individually at the moment but many thanks for the nice comments for my China Glaze holo mani.
> -------------
> 
> 
> Great manis ladies, eh can't scroll down if somebody's posting a pedi but if there was that must look beautiful as well.
> ---------------
> My weekend mani love this red&#55357;&#56471;



Looks great on you, round !



mizsunshyne said:


> SH Golden-I



Wow !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3070177
> 
> Tickle my Francey



I really love that color !

Kure Bazaar Cherie is *my *red


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great on you, round !
> 
> 
> 
> Wow !
> 
> 
> 
> I really love that color !
> 
> Kure Bazaar Cherie is *my *red




That's beautiful!


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry for the dent, I couldn't stand doing nothing :greengrin:



It is such a great shade.



roundandround said:


> My weekend mani love this red&#128151;



It is a superb shade of red.



mizsunshyne said:


> SH Golden-I



I find gold such a difficult shade to pull off, but these paler tones are so wearable and beautiful.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Kure Bazaar Cherie is *my *red



It looks like my red as well. 



Kailuagal said:


> RH puts out some really pretty polishes. Love the glitter in this. Looks great!



Thanks.  I only have two of their polishes, but I love them both. The only  reason I don't wear this one as often as I would is because it is a  stainer extraordinaire. I seem to have found a base coat it can't penetrate so I might wear it more frequently.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you  It makes me smile, when ever I look down to my feet :greengrin:




Cayca said:


> It is such a great shade.
> 
> It looks like my red as well.



Thank you, Cayca 
Cherie is a bit translucent but not sheer, which makes it very vibrant, imo

Today I'm in the mood for a very reserved look


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Kure Bazaar Cherie is *my *red




Gorgeous deep red!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Today I'm in the mood for a very reserved look




Nice neutral taupe!


----------



## leslieann79

mizsunshyne said:


> SH Golden-I



Pretty nails and polish.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## ScottyGal

Bluesky gel - Indulgence


----------



## devoted7

Cnd shellac Cakepop!


----------



## sb1212

devoted7 said:


> Cnd shellac Cakepop!




Love the accent nail


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Indulgence




Awesome bling!!


----------



## frick&frack

devoted7 said:


> Cnd shellac Cakepop!




Lovely pastel purple!


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Awesome bling!!



Thank you &#128538;


----------



## leslieann79

My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.


----------



## tflowers921

Topless & barefoot


----------



## tflowers921

devoted7 said:


> Cnd shellac Cakepop!




I love this!


----------



## tflowers921

And merino cool


----------



## mizsunshyne

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty nails and polish.





frick&frack said:


> Nice & blingy!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow !


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.




That's beautiful together!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> I can't thank individually at the moment but many thanks for the nice comments for my China Glaze holo mani.
> -------------
> 
> 
> Great manis ladies, eh can't scroll down if somebody's posting a pedi but if there was that must look beautiful as well.
> ---------------
> My weekend mani love this red&#128151;


What a gorgeous bright red!  Love!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.




Gorgeous! You did a great job with your gradient.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Topless & barefoot




Nice neutral!


----------



## Kailuagal

mizsunshyne said:


> SH Golden-I


Oooh...Ahhhhh...must find!  Haha!  Is this a newer polish?  I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> And merino cool




Your pedi coordinates nicely with your mani!


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.


Nice!  Your nails are pretty!


----------



## ninayoung

Going on vacation in blue and lavender!


----------



## sb1212

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3071456
> 
> View attachment 3071457
> 
> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!




I love this!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071276
> 
> And merino cool




Nice color!


----------



## frick&frack

ninayoung said:


> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!




Fun nails! Have a great trip.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3071456
> 
> View attachment 3071457
> 
> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!




Awesome choices! Have a superb trip! 
You have inspired me to do something fun for my vacay next week!))


----------



## deltalady

Essie Flawless


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless




Love this


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless




Oh I like that color


----------



## leslieann79

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful together!





frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous! You did a great job with your gradient.





Kailuagal said:


> Nice!  Your nails are pretty!



Thank You!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Just applied China Glaze Jamaican Out to my toes!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless




Sweet pink!


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071276
> 
> And merino cool


Very pretty on your toesies!



ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3071456
> 
> View attachment 3071457
> 
> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!


Your nails are divine! Is that gel polish?  Have a wonderful vacation!



deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless


Very pretty on you, deltalady!


----------



## BelleDeNuit

690 Fred Said Red - Catrice


----------



## ninayoung

Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty on your toesies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your nails are divine! Is that gel polish?  Have a wonderful vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you, deltalady!




Thanks!! Yes, both are gel polish


----------



## ninayoung

Chinese Warrior said:


> Awesome choices! Have a superb trip!
> You have inspired me to do something fun for my vacay next week!))




Thanks! Same to you!


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Cherie is a bit translucent but not sheer, which makes it very vibrant, imo



Oh, I find such finish to give that squishy, juicy, refreshing look.



devoted7 said:


> Cnd shellac Cakepop!



I love your nail art.



leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both  China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter  is The Capacity to See Beyond.



I'd call this a fully successful gradient. It looks perfect to me.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071276
> 
> And merino cool



Oh, I love this polish. Works great with your flip-flops too. 



ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3071456
> 
> View attachment 3071457
> 
> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!



Oh, this looks like so much fun. Enjoy your vacation.


http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MahoganyQT

leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.




Nice


----------



## MahoganyQT

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071274
> 
> Topless & barefoot




Pretty neutral


----------



## deltalady

tflowers921 said:


> Love this











sb1212 said:


> Oh I like that color











frick&frack said:


> Sweet pink!











Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty on you, deltalady!



Thank you all!


----------



## Melora24

OPI DS Magic
OPI Centennial Celebration (from twe new Coca-Cola release)

DS Magic is my most expensive polish (as of today!), and I love its blue and purple sparkle!


----------



## frick&frack

Love that vibrant blue!


----------



## Librarychickie

Julep Bess


----------



## Kailuagal

Melora24 said:


> OPI DS Magic
> OPI Centennial Celebration (from twe new Coca-Cola release)
> DS Magic is my most expensive polish (as of today!), and I love its blue and purple sparkle!


Nice combination. Nothing better than a blue and purple sparkle!  Two of my fave polish colors. 



Librarychickie said:


> Julep Bess
> View attachment 3073172


This is so pretty and summery. Makes me want to go to the beach!


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Bess
> 
> View attachment 3073172



Love this color!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Bear My Soul


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Bess




Pretty pastel!


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> This is outside of my comfort zone colorwise. Im not sure if I like it, but everything is better with holo. ILNP Princeton.



This is gorgeous!!! So sad to read you didn't like it that much. But I did like the Sugar Venom too. Both look great on you.




MahoganyQT said:


> Dally Hansen Miracle Gel in Purplexed



Beautiful deep color!




Meshamichelle said:


> First time trying Essie's Lapiz of Luxury!!



Love the color.




tflowers921 said:


> Spitfire



What a beautiful soft pink!




gatorpooh said:


> OPI DS Titanium



So pretty!




_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Indulgence



I love the gold glitter.



devoted7 said:


> Cnd shellac Cakepop!



Nice nail art!



leslieann79 said:


> My first semi successful gradient. Both China Glaze polishes the darker is Turned up Turquoise and the lighter is The Capacity to See Beyond.



Great job! Love the colors.




deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless




It certainly is! They chose the right name.


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> Julep Bess
> 
> View attachment 3073172



I am not a fan of Julep, but this colour is adorable and suit you so well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love these purples on you!


----------



## Librarychickie

Cayca said:


> I am not a fan of Julep, but this colour is adorable and suit you so well.


It's not my favorite brand either, but the color is so awesome.


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie Lot's of Lux

It's very pretty especially in light, but it has a gritty texture so it tends to chip easily.


----------



## skyqueen

New pedicure...OPI  Hotter than you pink. Bright! [emoji140]


----------



## Jen123

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I love this color so much!!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Lot's of Lux
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pretty especially in light, but it has a gritty texture so it tends to chip easily.




Fantastic sparkly deep blue!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> New pedicure...OPI  Hotter than you pink. Bright! [emoji140]




Love your fun summery pedi!


----------



## leslieann79

Clairvoyant Visitor by Nail Pattern Boldness. This one lasted a day.


----------



## leslieann79

My husband and 4 year old son picked this combo. Both China Glaze the blue is License and Registration Pls the glitter is  Can I Get an Untz Untz


----------



## leslieann79

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Lot's of Lux
> 
> It's very pretty especially in light, but it has a gritty texture so it tends to chip easily.
> 
> Very Pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3074099





Pollie-Jean said:


>



I love it.


----------



## ninayoung

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Very nice! I also like the Dior coat.


----------



## tflowers921

Saltwater Happy, very different depending on the light


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Clairvoyant Visitor by Nail Pattern Boldness. This one lasted a day.




Great purple & love the glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> My husband and 4 year old son picked this combo. Both China Glaze the blue is License and Registration Pls the glitter is  Can I Get an Untz Untz




They did a great job! Looks very tropical.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Saltwater Happy, very different depending on the light




Pretty pastel blue!


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic sparkly deep blue!



Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> Saltwater Happy, very different depending on the light




It's a pretty color. I find many of their polishes do that in the blue and purple pastel family.


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Clairvoyant Visitor by Nail Pattern Boldness. This one lasted a day.



So pretty! Bummer it didn't last long though.




leslieann79 said:


> My husband and 4 year old son picked this combo. Both China Glaze the blue is License and Registration Pls the glitter is  Can I Get an Untz Untz



Love the combo they chose!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> New pedicure...OPI  Hotter than you pink. Bright! [emoji140]



That's really *hot !*



Jen123 said:


> I love this color so much!!



Thank you 



leslieann79 said:


> Clairvoyant Visitor by Nail Pattern Boldness. This one lasted a day.



Love it !


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pastel blue!




Thank you! Very out of my comfort zone but I like it


----------



## Cayca

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Lot's of Lux
> 
> It's very pretty especially in light, but it has a gritty texture so it tends to chip easily.
> 
> View attachment 3074099



Too bad about chipping, but colour is gorgeous.



leslieann79 said:


> My husband and 4 year old son picked this  combo. Both China Glaze the blue is License and Registration Pls the  glitter is  Can I Get an Untz Untz



It's a fun and good-looking combo.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3074349
> View attachment 3074350
> 
> Saltwater Happy, very different depending on the light



A pretty colour.


----------



## misstrine85

Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tickle My France-Y


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier




Nice metallic!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Tickle My France-Y




It's a neutral with some life!


----------



## sb1212

LA colors nail polish in Lightning ..hard to capture but it's a neon


----------



## uhpharm01

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3075326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA colors nail polish in Lightning ..hard to capture but it's a neon



That's so pretty


----------



## sb1212

uhpharm01 said:


> That's so pretty




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> LA colors nail polish in Lightning ..hard to capture but it's a neon




Gorgeous for summer!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous for summer!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kailuagal

Cult Nails Let me Fly


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Cult Nails Let me Fly




I like the color


----------



## leslieann79

I was inspired by all the pretty gold mani's Ive seen here recently. 
Base color is Fingerpaints Masked Beauty and the glitter topper is China Glaze De-Light.


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> Cult Nails Let me Fly




Love this!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Cult Nails Let me Fly



Love it ! Such a great shade !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## BelleDeNuit

Apieu Twinkle Nail Touch G07


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Cult Nails Let me Fly




Great tropical color & love the shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I was inspired by all the pretty gold mani's Ive seen here recently.
> 
> Base color is Fingerpaints Masked Beauty and the glitter topper is China Glaze De-Light.




The gold bling looks fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Lovely silvery undertone to this color!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie mademoiselle (2 coats) with Opi Rosy Future (1 coat)


----------



## skyqueen

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3077378
> 
> Essie mademoiselle (2 coats) with Opi Rosy Future (1 coat)




I'm going to try this combo...I usually use OPI Alter Ego for the top shimmer but Rosy Future looks terrific!


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3075326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA colors nail polish in Lightning ..hard to capture but it's a neon


This is a gorgeous tropical polish!  Looks perfect for summer!



leslieann79 said:


> I was inspired by all the pretty gold mani's Ive seen here recently.
> Base color is Fingerpaints Masked Beauty and the glitter topper is China Glaze De-Light.


Love the bling!  Looks fantastic!



Pollie-Jean said:


>


These colors looks so good against your skin tone. Pretty manicure!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3077378
> 
> Essie mademoiselle (2 coats) with Opi Rosy Future (1 coat)


Very pretty!  Love sheer polishes like this.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Kailuagal said:


> Oooh...Ahhhhh...must find!  Haha!  Is this a newer polish?  I love it!



I think it's been out for a while now since 2012 if I can remember. It's been a while haha but you will need a good base coat as it stains yellow!

OPI Hey! Get in lime! with ring finger SH Diamond


----------



## Kailuagal

IndigoRose said:


> Essie Lot's of Lux
> It's very pretty especially in light, but it has a gritty texture so it tends to chip easily.
> View attachment 3074099


I hate when these types of polishes chip, but it is really pretty!



skyqueen said:


> New pedicure...OPI  Hotter than you pink. Bright! [emoji140]


Looking HOT on your toesies!  Great color.



leslieann79 said:


> Clairvoyant Visitor by Nail Pattern Boldness. This one lasted a day.


Another pretty polish that chips. That's frustrating!  But worth it even if for a day.



leslieann79 said:


> My husband and 4 year old son picked this combo. Both China Glaze the blue is License and Registration Pls the glitter is  Can I Get an Untz Untz


That is too cute that your boys picked this for you to wear. Cute combo!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3074349
> View attachment 3074350
> 
> Saltwater Happy, very different depending on the light


Nice color!  Love that it changes with the light. 



misstrine85 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074799


This is a beautiful gold polish!  Looks lovely on your nails.


----------



## Kailuagal

mizsunshyne said:


> I think it's been out for a while now since 2012 if I can remember. It's been a while haha but you will need a good base coat as it stains yellow!
> 
> OPI Hey! Get in lime! with ring finger SH Diamond


Wow, look how gorgeous your nails are!  They look nice and strong too. Pretty pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Kailuagal said:


> This is a gorgeous tropical polish!  Looks perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bling!  Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These colors looks so good against your skin tone. Pretty manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  Love sheer polishes like this.







skyqueen said:


> I'm going to try this combo...I usually use OPI Alter Ego for the top shimmer but Rosy Future looks terrific!




Thanks! I just wanted a little something for the base because rosy future is so sheer, but I picked something equally sheer lol. I like it, very natural!


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> This is a gorgeous tropical polish!  Looks perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bling!  Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These colors looks so good against your skin tone. Pretty manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  Love sheer polishes like this.




Thank you!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3077378
> 
> Essie mademoiselle (2 coats) with Opi Rosy Future (1 coat)




Very pretty together


----------



## sb1212

mizsunshyne said:


> I think it's been out for a while now since 2012 if I can remember. It's been a while haha but you will need a good base coat as it stains yellow!
> 
> OPI Hey! Get in lime! with ring finger SH Diamond




Pretty green


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie mademoiselle (2 coats) with Opi Rosy Future (1 coat)




Very soft & pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

mizsunshyne said:


> OPI Hey! Get in lime! with ring finger SH Diamond




Love those bright greens!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Very soft & pretty!







sb1212 said:


> Very pretty together




Thank you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

leslieann79 said:


> I was inspired by all the pretty gold mani's Ive seen here recently.
> Base color is Fingerpaints Masked Beauty and the glitter topper is China Glaze De-Light.



Wow! Your nails look fantastic!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> The gold bling looks fantastic on you!





sb1212 said:


> Thank you!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Wow! Your nails look fantastic!



Thanks all!


----------



## tflowers921

Sunday Funday, hard to capture how pretty it is in pictures


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3079088
> 
> Sunday Funday, hard to capture how pretty it is in pictures




Oh that's a pretty color


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Oh that's a pretty color




Thanks! It's really even prettier in person. It's my first time trying it & I think I'll use it often


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks! It's really even prettier in person. It's my first time trying it & I think I'll use it often




Ya u should its pretty


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Sunday Funday, hard to capture how pretty it is in pictures




I like seeing a colorful mani on you!


----------



## Melora24

Nina ultra pro Carribean Blue
OPI Centennial Celebration


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L'Oreal - Rogue Pin-up


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ beautiful red, looks great on you !


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> I like seeing a colorful mani on you!




Thank you! It doesn't happen often, I'm trying to be more adventurous!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Nina ultra pro Carribean Blue
> OPI Centennial Celebration




Beautiful ocean blue!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal - Rogue Pin-up




I think that's a perfect RED red!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal - Rogue Pin-up
> View attachment 3079477




This is so so so gorgeous!! You wear it very well!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Shellac Hollywood


----------



## frick&frack

pbnjam said:


> Shellac Hollywood




Fun bright mani for summer!


----------



## sb1212

pbnjam said:


> Shellac Hollywood
> View attachment 3079647




Love the color Hollywood


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal - Rogue Pin-up
> View attachment 3079477




Red looks nice on you


----------



## sb1212

Melora24 said:


> Nina ultra pro Carribean Blue
> OPI Centennial Celebration




I like that pretty blue


----------



## pbnjam

sb1212 said:


> Love the color Hollywood




Thanks! This red actually matches my bag today and magic band at Disney World.


----------



## sb1212

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! This red actually matches my bag today and magic band at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079875




Aw sweet. I also like the accent nail


----------



## frick&frack

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! This red actually matches my bag today and magic band at Disney World.




Cute! Have fun in Disney.


----------



## Eulalia

I'm wearing Dutch ya just love Opi. It's my favourite at the moment even though the shade is old already. There's actually a golden hue in it but it's really hard to capture.


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Malaga wine mani. I'm feeling the fall colors already!


----------



## sb1212

Eulalia said:


> I'm wearing Dutch ya just love Opi. It's my favourite at the moment even though the shade is old already. There's actually a golden hue in it but it's really hard to capture.




Pretty purple


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 3081102
> 
> 
> Opi gel Malaga wine mani. I'm feeling the fall colors already!




Color looks nice on you


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Color looks nice on you




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Kailuagal

Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite! It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily, however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite! It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily, however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.




Wow pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Eulalia said:


> I'm wearing Dutch ya just love Opi. It's my favourite at the moment even though the shade is old already. There's actually a golden hue in it but it's really hard to capture.




It's a beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Malaga wine mani. I'm feeling the fall colors already!




Love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite! It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily, however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.




Fantastic color, but the pink shimmer makes it!


----------



## amadea88

Opi My Point Exactly


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Fiji


----------



## sb1212

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fiji




Pretty pink


----------



## Qbirdy

Notd butterlondon


----------



## sb1212

Qbirdy said:


> Notd butterlondon




Pretty I like the color combo


----------



## Qbirdy

sb1212 said:


> Pretty I like the color combo



Thanks&#128133;


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fiji




Nice soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Qbirdy said:


> Notd butterlondon




Great blingy accents!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky gel 

P.S ignore my cut thumb!  &#128566;


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel
> 
> P.S ignore my cut thumb!  [emoji55]




Love that sparkly pink! Sorry about your boo boo [emoji253]


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Love that sparkly pink! Sorry about your boo boo [emoji253]



Thanks! 

Thumb is partly my fault.. cut it while replacing a screen on a laptop, and have been picking at it &#128543;. I. Must. Not. Pick.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite! It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily, however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.



Love this !


Smoky Topas


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! This red actually matches my bag today and magic band at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079875





Eulalia said:


> I'm wearing Dutch ya just love Opi. It's my favourite at the moment even though the shade is old already. There's actually a golden hue in it but it's really hard to capture.





Jen123 said:


> View attachment 3081102
> 
> 
> Opi gel Malaga wine mani. I'm feeling the fall colors already!





WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fiji





Qbirdy said:


> Notd butterlondon





_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel
> 
> P.S ignore my cut thumb!  &#128566;



Beautiful ! Thanks for sharing, ladies


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Smoky Topas




Gorgy moody color!


----------



## taniherd

I likey!!!  



Kailuagal said:


> Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite! It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily, however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.





Oh my this color is really making me ready for dark fall colors again. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !
> 
> Smoky Topas


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> i likey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my this color is really making me ready for dark fall colors again.




+2!


----------



## tflowers921

Spin the bottle, one of my favorites


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Spin the bottle, one of my favorites




Nice neutral on you!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral on you!




Thank you!


----------



## Qbirdy

Here is another one of my favorite sparkly blues for the summer by Viragio NOTD


----------



## sb1212

Cnd Vinylux in asphalt


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !
> 
> 
> Smoky Topas




Where did you find this? I love it!


----------



## Cayca

misstrine85 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago - don't know why I haven't gotten it earlier [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074799



It looks very elegant.



Kailuagal said:


> Cult Nails Let me Fly



Teal gorgeousness. Looks great on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


>



What a classy shade!



Sophie-Rose said:


> L'Oreal - Rogue Pin-up
> View attachment 3079477



It's a great looking red. Suits you nice too.



Kailuagal said:


> Colors by Llarowe Katarina. My new favorite!  It's a lovely blue with pink highlights. Reminds me of RBL Aqua Lily,  however, Aqua Lily is more turquoise.



Oh, it is very dainty. Very pretty.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !
> 
> 
> Smoky Topas



Love love love this taupe-y shade.



Qbirdy said:


> Here is another one of my favorite sparkly blues for the summer by Viragio NOTD



It is so nice and sparkly.


----------



## Cayca

It's been quite cloudy here in Belgrade, perfect for photographing multichromes. I picked Dance Legend Comet Tail.


----------



## Corza




----------



## frick&frack

Qbirdy said:


> Here is another one of my favorite sparkly blues for the summer by Viragio NOTD




Super sparkly...love it!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Cnd Vinylux in asphalt




Nice gray!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> It's been quite cloudy here in Belgrade, perfect for photographing multichromes. I picked Dance Legend Comet Tail.




It's awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

Corza said:


> View attachment 3083322




Cool Loubie frenchie!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Nice gray!




Thank you


----------



## leslieann79

My pink lemonade manicure. I didn't think I would like yellow on the nails but I do. The yellow is a fingerpaints and the pink is a sinful colors. My thumb nail is a falsie. I had to sculpture a  gel nail because my nail broke.


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> My pink lemonade manicure. I didn't think I would like yellow on the nails but I do. The yellow is a fingerpaints and the pink is a sinful colors. My thumb nail is a falsie. I had to sculpture a  gel nail because my nail broke.




Very pretty


----------



## Corza

frick&frack said:


> Cool Loubie frenchie!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Qbirdy

Nails of the day: chinaglazerubypumps
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Qbirdy

NOTD: chinaglazerubypumps


----------



## tflowers921

Qbirdy said:


> NOTD: chinaglazerubypumps




Pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

meet me at the altar


----------



## Ebby

China Glaze - For Audrey


----------



## sb1212

Qbirdy said:


> Nails of the day: chinaglazerubypumps
> Hope you all have a great weekend!




Looks nice on you


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3084847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet me at the altar




Pretty


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Pretty




Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> My pink lemonade manicure. I didn't think I would like yellow on the nails but I do. The yellow is a fingerpaints and the pink is a sinful colors. My thumb nail is a falsie. I had to sculpture a  gel nail because my nail broke.




Love that combo! It's so fresh & summery.


----------



## frick&frack

Qbirdy said:


> Nails of the day: chinaglazerubypumps
> Hope you all have a great weekend!




It's my favorite red!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> meet me at the altar




Lovely pastel purple!


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> My pink lemonade manicure. I didn't think I would like yellow on the nails but I do. The yellow is a fingerpaints and the pink is a sinful colors. My thumb nail is a falsie. I had to sculpture a  gel nail because my nail broke.



It is a lovely shade of yellow and a very pretty manicure.



frick&frack said:


> It's awesome!



Thank you. 

Today I went with OPI My Gondola or Yours?





http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## leslieann79

sb1212 said:


> Very pretty





frick&frack said:


> Love that combo! It's so fresh & summery.





Cayca said:


> It is a lovely shade of yellow and a very pretty manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Today I went with OPI My Gondola or Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank You!


----------



## tflowers921

Hard to capture in pics, this is minimalistic with matte about you top coat. Makes my nails look very natural, just brighter


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today I went with OPI My Gondola or Yours?




Very edgy & cool mani!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3086317
> 
> Hard to capture in pics, this is minimalistic with matte about you top coat. Makes my nails look very natural, just brighter




Nice & clean mani


----------



## Eulalia

This thread really makes me want to change my nail polish several times a week.  All the pics here are so inspirational.

This week I'm wearing OPI Go with the lava flow. It's not my favourite but at least it's summery and sparkles nicely.


----------



## sb1212

Eulalia said:


> This thread really makes me want to change my nail polish several times a week.  All the pics here are so inspirational.
> 
> This week I'm wearing OPI Go with the lava flow. It's not my favourite but at least it's summery and sparkles nicely.




It's pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Eulalia said:


> This thread really makes me want to change my nail polish several times a week.  All the pics here are so inspirational.
> 
> This week I'm wearing OPI Go with the lava flow. It's not my favourite but at least it's summery and sparkles nicely.




Great tropical color for summer!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## leslieann79

So last week I was wearing OPI DS Tourmaline.
The second pic is what I'm wearing this week after my pink lemonade mani cracked.  It's Pahlish Train Underwater. Yep I change my polish a lot.


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> So last week I was wearing OPI DS Tourmaline.
> 
> The second pic is what I'm wearing this week after my pink lemonade mani cracked.  It's Pahlish Train Underwater. Yep I change my polish a lot.




Is the tourmaline pink? Am I seeing that right? It sure looks fabulous. Plus that pahlish is amazing! It might be my favorite from that indie.


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> So last week I was wearing OPI DS Tourmaline.
> 
> The second pic is what I'm wearing this week after my pink lemonade mani cracked.  It's Pahlish Train Underwater. Yep I change my polish a lot.




Beautiful nails...every color looks terrific!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Is the tourmaline pink? Am I seeing that right? It sure looks fabulous. Plus that pahlish is amazing! It might be my favorite from that indie.



Yes'm it is pink. I just ordered some mystery bottles from Pahlish cant wait to get those.


----------



## leslieann79

skyqueen said:


> Beautiful nails...every color looks terrific!



Thank you very much.


----------



## tflowers921

Minimalistic with a shiny top coat instead of matte. Really like this for summer


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3088108
> 
> Minimalistic with a shiny top coat instead of matte. Really like this for summer




I like it with the shiny


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Minimalistic with a shiny top coat instead of matte. Really like this for summer




Beautiful rings!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I like it with the shiny







frick&frack said:


> Beautiful rings!




Thanks I prefer it shiny too  
Thanks so much! Hubs has good taste!


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Allure


----------



## sb1212

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Allure




Pretty purple


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Allure




Fun & bright summer mani!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

On summer vacay in Northern Thailand. Just did a classic manicure for $6!!!! The manicurist did a fab job; OPI steady as she rose! It is a very light cream lavender, almost like like nude.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
(Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
Essie - Russian Roulette


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3088770




I think the picture is perfect as well as the color on U![emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> On summer vacay in Northern Thailand. Just did a classic manicure for $6!!!! The manicurist did a fab job; OPI steady as she rose! It is a very light cream lavender, almost like like nude.




Very pretty! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> Essie - Russian Roulette




Nice classic red mani!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> On summer vacay in Northern Thailand. Just did a classic manicure for $6!!!! The manicurist did a fab job; OPI steady as she rose! It is a very light cream lavender, almost like like nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088682



Beautiful ! I like those soft shades so much atm !



Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3088770



Great red ! Looks so pretty on you !



Bought this one months ago and forgot about it 
Now I really like it


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bought this one months ago and forgot about it
> Now I really like it




Lovely neutral for you!


----------



## leslieann79

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Allure


Pretty purple. 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3088108
> 
> Minimalistic with a shiny top coat instead of matte. Really like this for summer


I really like this sheer mani.



Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3088770


Pretty classic red mani.


----------



## leslieann79

Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch




Love it


----------



## tflowers921

Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy




Fun ..love this


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Fun ..love this




Aw thanks! I'm trying to be a little more creative! [emoji6]


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Aw thanks! I'm trying to be a little more creative! [emoji6]




The colors work well together


----------



## amadea88

Opi Act Your Beige


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch




Loooooooooooooooove that watermelon Pahlish!!! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy




Sweet combo! It's fun to see you branching out.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Sweet combo! It's fun to see you branching out.




Thank you! Not one neutral


----------



## taniherd

sb1212 said:


> Pretty purple


Thank you! 



frick&frack said:


> Fun & bright summer mani!


Thank you!



leslieann79 said:


> Pretty purple.
> 
> 
> I really like this sheer mani.
> 
> 
> Pretty classic red mani.


Thank you!  



leslieann79 said:


> Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch



Gorgeous!  Must get!  I love Pahlish polishes.  



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy



That's cute.  I like your fun and summery mani.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Love this red on you!




Thank you f&f!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great on you, round !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kure Bazaar Cherie is *my *red




Thanks, that red is very pretty endeed.



That Kure Bazaar Cherie is very pretty on your toes! This is my kind of red too Pollie 



Cayca said:


> It is such a great shade.
> 
> It is a superb shade of red.


 


Kailuagal said:


> What a gorgeous bright red!  Love!




Thanks ladies!


------------------------



ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3071456
> 
> View attachment 3071457
> 
> Going on vacation in blue and lavender!




Very pretty mani  and pedi on you!





deltalady said:


> Essie Flawless




This is such a very soft feminine shade of pink, gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy




Pretty pastel colors on you!



taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Allure




Love seeing this on you!



Chinese Warrior said:


> On summer vacay in Northern Thailand. Just did a classic manicure for $6!!!! The manicurist did a fab job; OPI steady as she rose! It is a very light cream lavender, almost like like nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088682




Ooohh love, love this devine looking mani.



Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> 
> 
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3088770




Great shade of red!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bought this one months ago and forgot about it
> Now I really like it




Very pretty color from Anny! What top coat are you using? It's so shiny! I use Anny top coat too.



Cayca said:


> It is a lovely shade of yellow and a very pretty manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Today I went with OPI My Gondola or Yours?




Love this vampy color on you!


----------



## roundandround

KOH Rock Chic&#128537;

I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.


----------



## sb1212

roundandround said:


> KOH Rock Chic[emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.




Pretty blue


----------



## tflowers921

Sadly last nights funky mani didn't look as good in sunlight  hopefully this will go better! 
Fiesta & peach side babe


----------



## krissa

roundandround said:


> KOH Rock Chic&#128537;
> 
> I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.



Love love love this color on you.


----------



## krissa

Trying this new Orly Color Amp'd polish. Art Walks.


----------



## krissa

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3090558
> View attachment 3090559
> 
> Sadly last nights funky mani didn't look as good in sunlight  hopefully this will go better!
> Fiesta & peach side babe



Peach and pink. Lovely.


----------



## krissa

leslieann79 said:


> Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch



I love this w the accent color. Pink looks perfect with your skin.


----------



## krissa

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy



This is so fun.


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3090558
> View attachment 3090559
> 
> Sadly last nights funky mani didn't look as good in sunlight  hopefully this will go better!
> Fiesta & peach side babe




I like this one too. I should buy peach side babe it looks pretty


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Trying this new Orly Color Amp'd polish. Art Walks.




I like this color


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> KOH Rock Chic[emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.




Fabulous bright blue! Love it on your hands & feet.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Sadly last nights funky mani didn't look as good in sunlight  hopefully this will go better!
> Fiesta & peach side babe




Super fun & tropical! Love the color combo.


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Trying this new Orly Color Amp'd polish. Art Walks.




The color is beautiful on you!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I like this one too. I should buy peach side babe it looks pretty







krissa said:


> This is so fun.







krissa said:


> Peach and pink. Lovely.




Thank you! Peach side babe is really pretty, irl it's bright but not too bright. I'm really liking it


----------



## NYC Chicky

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3090558
> View attachment 3090559
> 
> Sadly last nights funky mani didn't look as good in sunlight  hopefully this will go better!
> Fiesta & peach side babe




Pretty and fun!


----------



## Kailuagal

krissa said:


> Trying this new Orly Color Amp'd polish. Art Walks.


Hi Krissa, I love the color! I purchased the same as a duo set (with topcoat). What did you think about the application of this polish?  Mine felt kind of streaky and runny, flowing into the cuticle area. Still streaky after two coats. I haven't tried it since but think I'll have another go at it and waiting until each coat dries a little before the next coat. What is your opinion of this new product?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## krissa

Kailuagal said:


> Hi Krissa, I love the color! I purchased the same as a duo set (with topcoat). What did you think about the application of this polish?  Mine felt kind of streaky and runny, flowing into the cuticle area. Still streaky after two coats. I haven't tried it since but think I'll have another go at it and waiting until each coat dries a little before the next coat. What is your opinion of this new product?  Many thanks in advance!



Hey, thanks! I didn't find it streaky or runny. Maybe you should exchange your bottle and see if it was just a one off? So far so good. It dried quickly and I woke up without any finger prints. If it can last at least 3 days I'll be happy.


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy


Which is on your left pinkie en right middle? Love that shade of pink, looks perfect on you. Also very cute manicure.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya Wendy


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Wendy




I like this color


----------



## tflowers921

pollekeskisses said:


> Which is on your left pinkie en right middle? Love that shade of pink, looks perfect on you. Also very cute manicure.




Thank you! It's Essie lapis of luxury, really great color


----------



## Librarychickie

Been awhile since I posted a mani pic. Summer vacay meant my digits were naked! 

Here's OPI Go With the Lava Flow. It's a couple of days old, but it's still looking good!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3089564
> View attachment 3089565
> 
> Wanted to try something fun & different. Petal pushers, lapis of luxury, and saltwater happy




Loving your selection of colors!!!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Been awhile since I posted a mani pic. Summer vacay meant my digits were naked!
> 
> Here's OPI Go With the Lava Flow. It's a couple of days old, but it's still looking good!
> 
> View attachment 3091501




Yea your back ..this is a pretty color


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week goes to my favourite white: chanel's eastern light:


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Wendy



Pretty coral pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Been awhile since I posted a mani pic. Summer vacay meant my digits were naked!
> 
> Here's OPI Go With the Lava Flow. It's a couple of days old, but it's still looking good!




Fantastic color!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week goes to my favourite white: chanel's eastern light:




Love a white mani for summer!


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loving your selection of colors!!!




Thank you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! It's Essie lapis of luxury, really great color



Thanks. And naturally pink was meant to spell purple.



frick&frack said:


> Pretty coral pink!



Thank you.


----------



## Kailuagal

krissa said:


> Hey, thanks! I didn't find it streaky or runny. Maybe you should exchange your bottle and see if it was just a one off? So far so good. It dried quickly and I woke up without any finger prints. If it can last at least 3 days I'll be happy.


Thanks Krissa!  I'll have to give it another try. If it doesn't work I'll return it for another. I love Sally Hansen Miracle Gel...I seem to get the longest mani from that brand, and the polishes are a little thicker and look like gel nails. So many options these days!  Aren't we lucky?  Haha!


----------



## Cayca

Eulalia said:


> This week I'm wearing OPI Go with the lava flow. It's not my favourite but at least it's summery and sparkles nicely.



It looks so nice and bright.



leslieann79 said:


> So last week I was wearing OPI DS Tourmaline.
> The second pic is what I'm wearing this week after my pink lemonade mani  cracked.  It's Pahlish Train Underwater. Yep I change my polish a lot.



That blue one is so lovely.



taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Allure



Oh, I love how bright it is.



Chinese Warrior said:


> On summer vacay in Northern Thailand.  Just did a classic manicure for $6!!!! The manicurist did a fab job; OPI  steady as she rose! It is a very light cream lavender, almost like like  nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088682



Very nice and clean mani. A classic with a twist.



Sophie-Rose said:


> My first Essie polish... Hope is lives up to my expectations!
> (Terrible picture! It's a perfect red IRL)
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3088770



I wouldn't call the picture terrible. It is very sweet as is your mani.



roundandround said:


> KOH Rock Chic&#128537;
> 
> I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.



A great picture and beautiful colour.



Librarychickie said:


> Been awhile since I posted a mani pic. Summer vacay meant my digits were naked!
> 
> Here's OPI Go With the Lava Flow. It's a couple of days old, but it's still looking good!
> 
> View attachment 3091501



Oh, another Go With the Lava Flow. I find the name fitting. That shimmer reminds me of glowing embers. 



frick&frack said:


> Very edgy & cool mani!



Thank you. 



roundandround said:


> Love this vampy color on you!



Thanks. I love vampy shades. 

Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty.






http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Fuchsia Neo-Classic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Neo-Classic [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3091977




I love that! This thread is bad for my wallet, I just ordered the Violet Surrealist someone posted here.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty




Awesome holo!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Neo-Classic [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous deep pink!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie in the cabana


----------



## taniherd

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3092309
> 
> Essie in the cabana




[emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie in the cabana




Turquoise is one of my favorite colors for summer!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3092309
> 
> Essie in the cabana




This is gorgeous! Your nails too!


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Awesome holo!



Thanks. I love that polish. I wouldn't have chosen it myself, but it was a gift from a friend and it turned out to be a perfect fit. 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3092309
> 
> Essie in the cabana



Oh, it is so beautiful and goes so well with your skin tone.


----------



## Kailuagal

Cayca said:


> Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Gorgeous holo!!!  Love it!




misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Neo-Classic [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3091977


Pretty pink! Perfect for summer. 




tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3092309
> 
> Essie in the cabana


I looooove turquoise polishes!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Wendy


Pretty color Pollekeskisses!  Good to see you!



Librarychickie said:


> Been awhile since I posted a mani pic. Summer vacay meant my digits were naked!
> Here's OPI Go With the Lava Flow. It's a couple of days old, but it's still looking good!
> View attachment 3091501


Gorgeous color, Librarychickie!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week goes to my favourite white: chanel's eastern light:


This IS a beautiful white! Does it have any shimmer or is it creme gloss? I like!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week goes to my favourite white: chanel's eastern light:




You can really pull off this white color![emoji106]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Pretty color Pollekeskisses!  Good to see you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color, Librarychickie!
> 
> 
> This IS a beautiful white! Does it have any shimmer or is it creme gloss? I like!





Chinese Warrior said:


> You can really pull off this white color![emoji106]



Thank you both ! Kailuagal there is no shimmer in Eastern Light, it is a pure creme. This is 3 coats on. I wore this colour all last summer but this summer have only wore it once.


----------



## Cayca

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous holo!!!  Love it!



Thank you. I love it as well.


----------



## CDinLV

Never tried this line, but I like it so far. Although, I did still use a Seche Vite dry fast top coat on top because I thought it was drying a little too matte for me. The color is "Show Steel-er."

Just finished painting my nails, so this is Day 1 and we shall see how long it lasts.


----------



## leslieann79

leslieann79 said:


> Accent nail Colores De Carol in Bling and all the rest are Pahlish in Watermelon Punch





Cayca said:


> It looks so nice and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> That blue one is so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love how bright it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and clean mani. A classic with a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the picture terrible. It is very sweet as is your mani.
> 
> 
> 
> A great picture and beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another Go With the Lava Flow. I find the name fitting. That shimmer reminds me of glowing embers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I love vampy shades.
> 
> Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Beautiful


----------



## leslieann79

I had forgotten how pretty a creme could be. OPI The Thrill of Brazil


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ Gorgeous


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> I had forgotten how pretty a creme could be. OPI The Thrill of Brazil



It looks lovely and suits you so well.


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you.


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you everybody! It's a really fun color


----------



## Kailuagal

CDinLV said:


> View attachment 3092960
> 
> 
> Never tried this line, but I like it so far. Although, I did still use a Seche Vite dry fast top coat on top because I thought it was drying a little too matte for me. The color is "Show Steel-er."
> 
> Just finished painting my nails, so this is Day 1 and we shall see how long it lasts.


Ooh...beautiful color! And, your nails are gorgeous!  Keep us posted on the wear.


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> I had forgotten how pretty a creme could be. OPI The Thrill of Brazil


Looks great!  I'm loving reds right now too!


----------



## Qbirdy

NOTD china glaze


----------



## tflowers921

Qbirdy said:


> NOTD china glaze




That's very pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Go Ginzo


----------



## frick&frack

CDinLV said:


> Never tried this line, but I like it so far. Although, I did still use a Seche Vite dry fast top coat on top because I thought it was drying a little too matte for me. The color is "Show Steel-er."
> 
> Just finished painting my nails, so this is Day 1 and we shall see how long it lasts.




Nice gray!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I had forgotten how pretty a creme could be. OPI The Thrill of Brazil




That red is fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Qbirdy said:


> NOTD china glaze




Great mani!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Go Ginzo




I like the touch of purple in this [emoji171]


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3093184
> 
> Go Ginzo




This looks nice on you


----------



## sb1212

Qbirdy said:


> NOTD china glaze




Pretty color ...what is the name?


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> This looks nice on you







frick&frack said:


> I like the touch of purple in this [emoji171]




Thank you! It's an old favorite


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beautiful manis, ladies !

Art Deco Dimgray


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Very pretty color from Anny! What top coat are you using? It's so shiny! I use Anny top coat too.



Dior  or Insta Dri



roundandround said:


> KOH Rock Chic&#128537;
> 
> I never remember wearing one  color for mani and pedi except this one....love this color very much.



Lovely !


----------



## zaraJOHN

Hello,
currently my nail paint color is black and c-green. both are my favorite.
Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-chillato.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Rimmel 60 second shine polish in Lovey Dovey,


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Art Deco Dimgray




Looks like an interesting color. Is it a deep purple? I tried to google, but I can't find it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Looks like an interesting color. Is it a deep purple? I tried to google, but I can't find it.



I'm not sure , what it is :giggles:
Here's the link 
It's 794

http://www.artdeco.de/art-couture-n...l?gclid=CNyb98iYoMcCFQgGwwodsKEKYA#option-761

I'm pretty content with Art Deco Couture polish. Easy to apply with just one coat, great brush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune & must add easy maintenance.. no tip touching up..


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not sure , what it is :giggles:
> Here's the link
> It's 794
> 
> http://www.artdeco.de/art-couture-n...l?gclid=CNyb98iYoMcCFQgGwwodsKEKYA#option-761
> 
> I'm pretty content with Art Deco Couture polish. Easy to apply with just one coat, great brush




LOL! It's a purplish gray I guess. I have one bottle of Art Deco that I received as a gift. I agree that it's a good brand.


----------



## leslieann79

WhitleyGilbert said:


> ^ Gorgeous





Cayca said:


> It looks lovely and suits you so well.





Kailuagal said:


> Looks great!  I'm loving reds right now too!





frick&frack said:


> That red is fantastic on you!



Thanks all


----------



## Librarychickie

Cirque Dear Dahlia


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia




Beautiful color & it looks like a fun squishy jelly! Love this on you.


----------



## skyqueen

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458







frick&frack said:


> Beautiful color & it looks like a fun squishy jelly! Love this on you.




I agree with Frick...your nails look great, love the length! [emoji140]


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458




Love this color! Where do you find this brand?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> LOL! It's a purplish gray I guess. I have one bottle of Art Deco that I received as a gift. I agree that it's a good brand.



On the nails it's looking a bit blue, but very decent.
I love the Artdeco colors and of course I had to order some more 



Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458



So sweet !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Red Oxide


----------



## leslieann79

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458



pretty


----------



## leslieann79

I couldn't live with the nubbins! Thermal polish by LacqueredUp called Bashful


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Red Oxide




Beautiful rich color!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I couldn't live with the nubbins! Thermal polish by LacqueredUp called Bashful




Fantastic color shift! Love the pink & sparkles too.


----------



## tflowers921

Picked perfect


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3096196
> 
> Picked perfect




I always like seeing what color you will have next!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I always like seeing what color you will have next!




Aw thank you!  I try to keep it fun!


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> Love this color! Where do you find this brand?


Cirque nail polish has their own website; however, I purchased this color from a Nordy's "pop-in" a couple of months ago.


----------



## Librarychickie

skyqueen said:


> I agree with Frick...your nails look great, love the length! [emoji140]



Thanks! I keep them short out of necessity rather than preference.


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque nail polish has their own website; however, I purchased this color from a Nordy's "pop-in" a couple of months ago.




Thank you I will have to watch nordy's website


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Picked perfect




Nice neutral


----------



## amadea88

Zoya Taylor


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Red Oxide




Gorgeous! Are you in the US? Where can I find this brand?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Are you in the US? Where can I find this brand?


Thanks !
It's a german brand


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm enjoying a day of mental health  
Just me and my polishes 






Quartz Grey 











Pepple Grey


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Toffee






with Dior Gel Coat


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm enjoying a day of mental health
> Just me and my polishes
> 
> Quartz Grey
> Pepple Grey




Sounds like a fun day. That Quartz is fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Toffee
> with Dior Gel Coat




The touch of brown in this is pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Dior Gel Coat




Gorgeous!


----------



## chloe_78

Gel ombré french with glitter


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My first gel polish..a very soft pink.


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> View attachment 3095458


Such a pretty color.  I love the shimmer!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Red Oxide


Beautiful blood red.  Looks very classy!



leslieann79 said:


> I couldn't live with the nubbins! Thermal polish by LacqueredUp called Bashful


Ha!  I understand!  I love this thermal polish. Looks great on you!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3096196
> 
> Picked perfect


Another pretty nude on you!


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm enjoying a day of mental health
> Just me and my polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepple Grey


I so know the feeling. Lol. Sometimes we just need to take time to look at all our lovely little friends who bring us joy. I find polishing my nails to be therapeutic. Nice colors. And, I love the holographic shoes!



chloe_78 said:


> View attachment 3097468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gel ombré french with glitter


I've never seen a reverse ombré French mani. Looks nice!



Chinese Warrior said:


> My first gel polish..a very soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097520


That really is a pretty pink. Very classy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Sounds* like a fun day*. That Quartz is fantastic!



Thank you

Yes it was ! I'm feeling so much better today 



frick&frack said:


> The touch of brown in this is pretty!







chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both !



Chinese Warrior said:


> My first gel polish..a very soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097520



Such a beautiful pink !



Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful blood red.  Looks very classy!



Thank you !



Kailuagal said:


> *I so know the feeling*. Lol. Sometimes we just need to take time to look at all our lovely little friends who bring us joy. I find polishing my nails to be therapeutic. Nice colors. And, I love the holographic shoes!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Forever Yummy


----------



## IndigoRose

Good Grief! by OPI


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



LOVE!!!



leslieann79 said:


> I had forgotten how pretty a creme could be. OPI The Thrill of Brazil



Pretty!




Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458



Love the color and shimmer




Chinese Warrior said:


> My first gel polish..a very soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097520



Very pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

chloe_78 said:


> Gel ombré french with glitter




Great touch to add the glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> My first gel polish..a very soft pink.




Pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy




You wear a red mani so well!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI




That yellow is fantastic on you!


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> That yellow is fantastic on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3097679





IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097699



Fabulous manis, Rose girls!


----------



## amadea88

IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097699



Wow I love this color, looks great on you!


----------



## leooh

inexpertly applied... But it still brightens up my day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3097679



That's great !



IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI
> 
> View attachment 3097699



Looks good on you !



leooh said:


> View attachment 3098450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inexpertly applied...* But it still brightens up my day:*)



I'd say ,nothing else matters 
Beautiful color !


----------



## leooh

Dear pollie-Jean, you are always so sweet with your comments


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Art Deco Dimgray







Pollie-Jean said:


> Red Oxide





Pollie-Jean said:


> Quartz Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepple Grey





Pollie-Jean said:


> Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Dior Gel Coat



Something tells me you really like Art Deco polishes.


----------



## Cayca

IndigoRose said:


> LOVE!!!



Thanks. 



Qbirdy said:


> NOTD china glaze



Very pretty.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3093184
> 
> Go Ginzo



I love how feminine it looks.



Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Dear Dahlia
> 
> View attachment 3095458



Lovely pink.



IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097699



Oh, it is so lovely and bright!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: OPI Mod About You in 3 coats


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Kailuagal said:


> I so know the feeling. Lol. Sometimes we just need to take time to look at all our lovely little friends who bring us joy. I find polishing my nails to be therapeutic. Nice colors. And, I love the holographic shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a reverse ombré French mani. Looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really is a pretty pink. Very classy!




Thank you! 'Classy' was the effect that I was going after; the in-laws are in town! Lol


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes it was ! I'm feeling so much better today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both !
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful pink !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !




Thanks pollie-jean!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Mod About You in 3 coats




You are rocking this Mod! Love it on U!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> inexpertly applied... But it still brightens up my day




Great tropical color for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Mod About You in 3 coats




Lovely & soft!


----------



## tflowers921

Merino cool


----------



## Cayca

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3099020
> 
> Merino cool



Oh, it is beautiful. I love Merino Cool.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Merino cool




This is a pretty taupe. Funny how it looks so purple here.


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> Oh, it is beautiful. I love Merino Cool.







frick&frack said:


> This is a pretty taupe. Funny how it looks so purple here.




Thank you! One of my favorites  


Yes with no flash it's very different!


----------



## amadea88

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3099020
> 
> Merino cool



Such a lovely color.


----------



## uhpharm01

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3099020
> 
> Merino cool



Nice color.


----------



## leooh

feeling very princessy [emoji146]


----------



## tflowers921

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice color.







amadea88 said:


> Such a lovely color.




Thank you!


----------



## misslizz




----------



## uhpharm01

misslizz said:


> View attachment 3099399



What color is this one? TIA. very nice color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Something tells me you really like Art Deco polishes.



how could you find out ?? 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Mod About You in 3 coats



So feminin !



tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! One of my favorites
> View attachment 3099161
> 
> Yes with no flash it's very different!



Love it !



leooh said:


> View attachment 3099254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeling very princessy [emoji146]



Beautiful blue !



misslizz said:


> View attachment 3099399



Great color, great pic !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Charivari 








Remnants of Dior Spring with some drops of Nars Algonquin


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chinese Warrior said:


> You are rocking this Mod! Love it on U!



Thank you Chinese Warrior!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> So feminin !





frick&frack said:


> Lovely & soft!



Thank you both frick&frack and Pollie-jean! It's one of my favourite pinks for summer!


----------



## misslizz

uhpharm01 said:


> What color is this one? TIA. very nice color.


It's a gel polish...sorry didn't catch the color - only saw the number - but its like a periwinkle.


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> feeling very princessy [emoji146]




Lovely blue!


----------



## frick&frack

misslizz said:


> View attachment 3099399




Looks great at the beach!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Charivari
> 
> Remnants of Dior Spring with some drops of Nars Algonquin




Love the charivari on you! Does the Nars add the shimmer to your mani? I think that looks fantastic.


----------



## IndigoRose

Kailuagal said:


> Fabulous manis, Rose girls!





amadea88 said:


> Wow I love this color, looks great on you!






Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks good on you !



Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## IndigoRose

leooh said:


> View attachment 3098450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inexpertly applied... But it still brightens up my day



I'm a big fan of turquoise so I'm loving this polish color. Makes me think of the beach. 




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Mod About You in 3 coats



Such a beautiful bright pink!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3099020
> 
> Merino cool



This looks so nice on you. I had this color but returned it a while back because I did not like the way it looked on me.




misslizz said:


> View attachment 3099399



Prefect for the beach!


----------



## IndigoRose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Charivari
> 
> 
> Remnants of Dior Spring with some drops of Nars Algonquin


Love both, especially the Chanel polish.


----------



## tflowers921

Sunday Funday


----------



## chloedentonxo

I'm wearing mint candy apple by Essie. I love this colour for spring/summer. It applies so well and lasts a good time too!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3100156
> 
> Sunday Funday




Pretty color on you


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3100156
> 
> Sunday Funday



Perfect name for a gorgeous summer mani!

I'm in a vamp phase & enjoying Elevation Polish Toubkal. Photo by Miss Ida Rose / IdaNailsIt.com


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> how could you find out ??



For the life of me I can't put my finger on what had brought it to my attention. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Charivari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remnants of Dior Spring with some drops of Nars Algonquin



I adore how you match your footwear to your toe polish colour.



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100409



I love this striking blue.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Love the charivari on you! Does the Nars add the shimmer to your mani? I think that looks fantastic.



Yes, Algonquin is perfect for mixing . I really love this result ! Thank you



IndigoRose said:


> Love both, especially the Chanel polish.



If Charivari would look the same on the nail as in the bottle, I'd kill for that color.
 But so, it's a bit dark imo. Anyway...
Thank you IndigoRose 



Cayca said:


> I adore how you match your footwear to your toe polish colour.



That's very kind of you, Cayca !
I catch myself thinking about various combinations before I fall asleep at night :giggles:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3100156
> 
> Sunday Funday



That's very pretty !



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100409



 that's what I call  blue !



PewPew said:


> Perfect name for a gorgeous summer mani!
> 
> I'm in a vamp phase & enjoying Elevation Polish Toubkal. Photo by Miss Ida Rose / IdaNailsIt.com



Love this !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune.. it just works for me in this hot hot weather


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Sunday Funday




Fun to see you in this great color!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;




Wow...what a vibrant blue!


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you all! Sunday Funday is really a fun color


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> I'm in a vamp phase & enjoying Elevation Polish Toubkal. Photo by Miss Ida Rose / IdaNailsIt.com




Love that one!


----------



## taniherd

leslieann79 said:


> I couldn't live with the nubbins! Thermal polish by LacqueredUp called Bashful



  You went and got tips put on?  I like that thermal color on you.


----------



## deltalady

Essie Chinchilly


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Chinchilly




Classic neutral!


----------



## tflowers921

deltalady said:


> Essie Chinchilly




Love chinchilly!


----------



## Melora24

deltalady said:


> Essie Chinchilly



Beautiful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

deltalady said:


> Essie Chinchilly


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic color shift! Love the pink & sparkles too.





taniherd said:


> You went and got tips put on?  I like that thermal color on you.



Thank you. No tips. I sculpted some nails out of hard gel at home. Cant spend money paying others to do my nails that eats into my polish budget.


----------



## taniherd

leslieann79 said:


> Thank you. No tips. I sculpted some nails out of hard gel at home. Cant spend money paying others to do my nails that eats into my polish budget.



I hear ya!  
You are very talented to be able to sculpt your own nails.


----------



## leslieann79

Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.


----------



## leslieann79

taniherd said:


> I hear ya!
> You are very talented to be able to sculpt your own nails.



Thank you Taniherd. . When I first tried to sculpt my nails I was using a cheapy ebay gel from china. Did not go well. I got some ibd and the whole experience went a lot better. It really does help to have quality stuff as a beginner. Worth the extra money.


----------



## taniherd

leslieann79 said:


> Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.



Oooh I like that color also.  Is Laquered a indie polish brand?  I'm intrigued.  I really want that thermal you had on a few posts back.  



leslieann79 said:


> Thank you Taniherd. . When I first tried to sculpt my nails I was using a cheapy ebay gel from china. Did not go well. I got some ibd and the whole experience went a lot better. It really does help to have quality stuff as a beginner. Worth the extra money.



Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.




Hot pinks are gorg on you, but you can ease into fall with some autumnal oranges.


----------



## taniherd

Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Really Red


----------



## deltalady

Pollie-Jean said:


>











Melora24 said:


> Beautiful











tflowers921 said:


> Love chinchilly!











frick&frack said:


> Classic neutral!



Thank you!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie ladylike


----------



## leslieann79

taniherd said:


> Oooh I like that color also.  Is Laquered a indie polish brand?  I'm intrigued.  I really want that thermal you had on a few posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense.



 Yep she an indie. She sells on etsy under laqueredup. I bought two mini's and I love them the formula on both have been great and the colors speak for themselves.


----------



## leslieann79

chowlover2 said:


> Hot pinks are gorg on you, but you can ease into fall with some autumnal oranges.



Thank you. I will have to buy some oranges.


----------



## sb1212

Opi Black Cherry Chutney


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3102075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Black Cherry Chutney




Love this!!!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Love this!!!




Thank you [emoji4] its been a while since I had polish on my nails


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101993
> 
> Essie ladylike




This color is really pretty


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.




Pretty vibrant pink


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.




I LOOOVE that pink!!!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)




Fantastic sparkly charcoal/silver!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red




Another beautiful red mani from you!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Opi Black Cherry Chutney




This is probably my favorite big brand vamp! [emoji7]


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> This is probably my favorite big brand vamp! [emoji7]




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3101953



Nice red on you


----------



## sb1212

taniherd said:


> Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)




Pretty and love the sparkles


----------



## trilby

Chanel Vamp topped with Finger Paints Dance Floor Diva


----------



## Melora24

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3102075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Black Cherry Chutney



Oh, that's a nice one (don't have any dark red in my OPI collection yet!)







tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101993
> 
> Essie ladylike



Love the polish --and the rings! I have the one with the stars


----------



## LilySmith

I'm currently wearing the one I was made at nail & beauty studio in Ibiza. I don't remember the brand, but the color is one of my favourites, it's bright red)


----------



## leooh

rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today


----------



## sb1212

leooh said:


> View attachment 3102610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today




Nice color I like it


----------



## leooh

sb1212 said:


> Nice color I like it




Thanks dear... Channeling dark and mysterious [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

trilby said:


> Chanel Vamp topped with Finger Paints Dance Floor Diva




Love the added glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today




Great purchase...looks cool!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)



Soo beautiful !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3101953



Looks great on you



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101993
> 
> Essie ladylike



Is it really so grey ? Then I've to try it 




sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3102075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Black Cherry Chutney



Great vampy look !



leooh said:


> View attachment 3102610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today



Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Provocation

please excuse my old, ugly sweatpants, but it's chilly here


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Provocation
> 
> please excuse my old, ugly sweatpants, but it's chilly here




I love a great vamp! Enjoy your cool weather.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I love a great vamp! Enjoy your cool weather.



Thank you, frick ! Yes, I'm a vamp in baggy pants  
You're suffering, because it's terrible humid in FL, I guess


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely !




Thank you Pollie!



Cayca said:


> A great picture and beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went with Color Club Eternal Beauty.




Thanks, this color is the no.2 of my all time favorite color 


Love CC holos, beautiful in every way. Love looking iton you.



krissa said:


> Love love love this color on you.




Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> Fabulous bright blue! Love it on your hands & feet.




Thanks f&f 



sb1212 said:


> Pretty blue




Thank you!


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Soo beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really so grey ? Then I've to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great vampy look !
> 
> 
> 
> Love it !






Hi Pollie! It's actually not grey at all  chinchilly is the best Essie grey IMO


----------



## roundandround

OMG all nails look great....all beautiful colors ladies!




trilby said:


> Chanel Vamp topped with Finger Paints Dance Floor Diva




Very pretty! Topping with FP-DFD gave more umph to your nails, well done!






leooh said:


> View attachment 3102610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today




Lovely color on you!







leslieann79 said:


> Maui by Laquered Up (thats their spelling of lacquered).  This will be my first fall since I really got into my nails. Lets see if  I can get into fall colors.  It's gonna be hard leaving my bright pinks behind.




Well, this mani is oozing lol Love it!



taniherd said:


> Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)




Looks gorgeous on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3101953




Love this red!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3102075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Black Cherry Chutney




Great vamp mani, looks fab on you!


----------



## Jen123

Essi gel Members Only


----------



## sb1212

Thank you roundandround and pollie-Jean


----------



## roundandround

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3102723
> 
> Hi Pollie! It's actually not grey at all  chinchilly is the best Essie grey IMO




Gorgeous neutral on you! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Provocation
> 
> please excuse my old, ugly sweatpants, but it's chilly here




Pollie, I love all the pedi colors on you esp. the Charivari! It looks perfect on you.



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vibrato [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100409




Great color on you! Since I'm a sucker of this kind of blue, I think I'm getting this instead of the Fortissimo..KOH have both colors that looks close to this two LOL 



misslizz said:


> View attachment 3099399




Pretty!



IndigoRose said:


> Good Grief! by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097699




Loving yellow mani lately! Looks fab on you.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week goes to my favourite white: chanel's eastern light:




And of course after all the colors I wanted to wear once again is this Eastern Light. LOVE, LOVE white manis. Beautiful on you!


----------



## taniherd

leslieann79 said:


> Yep she an indie. She sells on etsy under laqueredup. I bought two mini's and I love them the formula on both have been great and the colors speak for themselves.



Thanks Leslie for the tip!  I just bought the pink you have and then a purple blue-ish thermal color.   Eeeee!!  



frick&frack said:


> Fantastic sparkly charcoal/silver!



Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Soo beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really so grey ? Then I've to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great vampy look !
> 
> 
> 
> Love it !



Thank you!



roundandround said:


> OMG all nails look great....all beautiful colors ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Topping with FP-DFD gave more umph to your nails, well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this mani is oozing lol Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great vamp mani, looks fab on you!



Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, frick ! Yes, I'm a vamp in baggy pants
> You're suffering, because it's terrible humid in FL, I guess




No, just normal summer weather here. We haven't had enough rain at all this summer. I'm looking forward to fall though [emoji6]


----------



## leooh

frick&frack, pollie-Jean, round and round

Thank you ladies!


----------



## candylion

I'm wearing transparent colour on my nails with shining.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Care To Danse?


----------



## trilby

frick&frack said:


> Love the added glitter!



Thanks! I took it all off today and it was a pain to remove. I didn't do the foil trick, so it took about 12 cotton pads and gallons of acetone.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3102723
> 
> Hi Pollie! It's actually not grey at all  chinchilly is the best Essie grey IMO



Ah, I see ! Thank you
It's still beautiful 



Jen123 said:


> Essi gel Members Only
> 
> View attachment 3102728



Beautiful as well



roundandround said:


> Pollie, I love all the pedi colors on you esp. the Charivari! It looks perfect on you.



Thank you , round


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Greige Island


----------



## frick&frack

trilby said:


> Thanks! I took it all off today and it was a pain to remove. I didn't do the foil trick, so it took about 12 cotton pads and gallons of acetone.




Ugh...I feel for you [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Greige Island




I love taupe on you (& purple)! [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Greige Island




Loving these Art Decos! Very pretty


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Eternal Optimist. Hard to capture the true color!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Loving yellow mani lately! Looks fab on you.



Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3103696
> 
> Essie Eternal Optimist. Hard to capture the true color!



I own this! It's truly a beautiful shade.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Eternal Optimist. Hard to capture the true color!




You're amassing a nice collection of neutrals.


----------



## tflowers921

IndigoRose said:


> I own this! It's truly a beautiful shade.







frick&frack said:


> You're amassing a nice collection of neutrals.




I know it's so much prettier IRL. Thanks f&f! I try to branch out but I love neutrals


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3103696
> 
> Essie Eternal Optimist. Hard to capture the true color!




Another fab neutral


----------



## roundandround

Pollie, that color looks lovely on you. You're getting ready for fall? I still love my summer colors&#128516;

Chanel Lavanda&#128571;&#128133; Love this color and the formula is great too


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Another fab neutral




Thanks sb!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Pollie, that color looks lovely on you. You're getting ready for fall? I still love my summer colors[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Lavanda[emoji76][emoji140] Love this color and the formula is great too




That's one gorgeous shade of purple! [emoji171]


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> I still love my summer colors&#128516;
> 
> Chanel Lavanda&#128571;&#128133; Love this color and the formula is great too



So do I! I have atleast 3 or 4 more really bright colors I want to wear. Very nice lavender on you.


----------



## leooh

Pollie-Jean said:


> Greige Island




Love this colour!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Greige Island




These Art Deco polishes are gorgeous!


----------



## deltalady

Orly Rage


----------



## Melora24

deltalady said:


> Orly Rage



Ooooh, nice! I love it!


----------



## candylion

I'm wearing transparent colour with some shining on it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I love taupe on you (& purple)! [emoji7]



I'd say, that's me 



tflowers921 said:


> Loving these Art Decos! Very pretty





leooh said:


> Love this colour!





chowlover2 said:


> These Art Deco polishes are gorgeous!



Thank you ! This one has a lot of grey, so it's my favorite


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3103696
> 
> Essie Eternal Optimist. Hard to capture the true color!



Pretty !



roundandround said:


> Pollie, that color looks lovely on you. You're getting ready for fall? I still love my summer colors&#128516;
> 
> Chanel Lavanda&#128571;&#128133; Love this color and the formula is great too



Thank you, round !
Yes, I love fall colors 
Lavanda is  and looks great on you !



deltalady said:


> Orly Rage



Beautiful !


----------



## Kat.Lee

New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104276




Sorry forgot to mention: Christian Louboutin Very Prive!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Orly Rage




Have & love this rose gold!


----------



## frick&frack

Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.




Welcome to the thread [emoji253]


----------



## Kat.Lee

frick&frack said:


> Welcome to the thread [emoji253]




Thank you for welcoming me[emoji4][emoji140]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie's van d'go


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie's van d'go




That color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> That color is gorgeous on you!



Frick&frack - I love your compliments every week - thank you!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104276




Hi Kat! Great to see you here too! Perfectly done red nails... Like your ootd


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Hi Kat! Great to see you here too! Perfectly done red nails... Like your ootd




Hi leooh. Just came across this thread by accident. Glad to see you here too. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104276



Welcome Kat !:rockettes:

You're starting with a beautiful pic and mani !



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie's van d'go



Looks great on you


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great on you



Thank you Pollie-Jean. Trying to squeeze in as many pastels before fall arrives!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean. Trying to squeeze in as many pastels before fall arrives!




Haha...me too!


----------



## CDinLV

Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## sb1212

CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533




Very cool mani


----------



## frick&frack

CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.




What a cheerful green! Have fun setting up your room today.


----------



## CDinLV

sb1212 said:


> Very cool mani




Thanks!


----------



## CDinLV

frick&frack said:


> What a cheerful green! Have fun setting up your room today.




Thanks! I needed a fun color to help keep me motivated...classroom is coming together!


----------



## Melora24

CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533



Love the white line on your mani. Looks really pretty


----------



## krissa

Sinful Colors-Beverly Hills


----------



## krissa

CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533



Very pretty.


----------



## krissa

WillstarveforLV said:


> Frick&frack - I love your compliments every week - thank you!



She's the best.


----------



## PewPew

krissa said:


> She's the best.




Word. A total rockstar is our Frick!! Style, generosity and fabulous flip-flops to boot (tee-hee)


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Sinful Colors-Beverly Hills




Pretty color looks nice on you


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cut my nails and redid them with Essie - Really Red


I'm totally in love with Essie! Can't believe I've only just discovered it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !

Chanel Rouge Fatal


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails and redid them with Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3105273
> 
> I'm totally in love with Essie! Can't believe I've only just discovered it!




I like reds on you looks nice


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !
> 
> Chanel Rouge Fatal




Looks good!  I would like to get a Chanel polish ..do you like the formula


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Sinful Colors-Beverly Hills




Lovely pink that looks great on you! Pink is my fav color, but it doesn't always pop on me like it does on you.


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> She's the best.


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Word. A total rockstar is our Frick!! Style, generosity and fabulous flip-flops to boot (tee-hee)




Haha...you're sweet


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails and redid them with Essie - Really Red
> 
> I'm totally in love with Essie! Can't believe I've only just discovered it!




I swear, you should be a model for the perfect red manis [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Rouge Fatal




Love that deep red on your cute toesies!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> I swear, you should be a model for the perfect red manis [emoji7]




That's so sweet! Thank you!!
[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel tiramisu for two


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel tiramisu for two
> 
> View attachment 3105635




Oh wow I am really liking this color.  Your nails look good.


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Oh wow I am really liking this color.  Your nails look good.




Thank you! I got the normal polish formula on my toes too, great neutral!


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Thank you! I got the normal polish formula on my toes too, great neutral!




Does the regular polish go on smooth?


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Does the regular polish go on smooth?




Yes it definitely does. Here is a pict so you can see the slight difference between the gel and regular.


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Yes it definitely does. Here is a pict so you can see the slight difference between the gel and regular.
> 
> View attachment 3105689




Thanks for that pic that's helps. I want to look for that polish today lol. But I like the shiny look of the gel


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Thanks for that pic that's helps. I want to look for that polish today lol. But I like the shiny look of the gel




Opi has a new line called Infinite Shine and it's like a gel without the light. I got my toes down with this last time and it was amazing and lasted 3+ weeks without chipping. Tiramisu for Two might come in the infinite shine polish but I am not sure ..


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi has a new line called Infinite Shine and it's like a gel without the light. I got my toes down with this last time and it was amazing and lasted 3+ weeks without chipping. Tiramisu for Two might come in the infinite shine polish but I am not sure ..




Good to know    There is a top coat from sephora called nails inc that I want to try sometime


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel tiramisu for two




Nice neutral on you!


----------



## skyqueen

krissa said:


> She's the best.







PewPew said:


> Word. A total rockstar is our Frick!! Style, generosity and fabulous flip-flops to boot (tee-hee)




Amen!


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !
> 
> Chanel Rouge Fatal




Perfect, Pollie! You have nicely shaped toenails!


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral on you!




Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> Looks good!  I would like to get a Chanel polish ..do you like the formula



The formula is great , but I wish Chanel had a brush like Dior



frick&frack said:


> Love that deep red on your cute toesies!





skyqueen said:


> Perfect, Pollie! You have nicely shaped toenails!



Thank you both !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jen123 said:


> Yes it definitely does. Here is a pict so you can see the slight difference between the gel and regular.
> 
> View attachment 3105689



That's lovely !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> Amen!


----------



## chowlover2

sb1212 said:


> Good to know    There is a top coat from sephora called nails inc that I want to try sometime




The Nails Inc base coat and gel top coat has worked really well for me!


----------



## Cayca

deltalady said:


> Essie Chinchilly



Oh, I so love this cool neutral. It is lovely on you.



taniherd said:


> Fancy Gloss Polish Midnight's Lust (thermal)



I looks so interesting. I bet it would look great for New Year's as well.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3101953



A classic and classy colour. Very pretty.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3102075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Black Cherry Chutney



That is just gorgeous. Too bad the shimmer isn't visible in all lights.



leooh said:


> View attachment 3102610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rimmel punk rock... Just bought it today



Oh, it is supercool.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Provocation
> 
> please excuse my old, ugly sweatpants, but it's chilly here



It suits you perfectly.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3102723
> 
> Hi Pollie! It's actually not grey at all  chinchilly is the best Essie grey IMO



Oh, I love how this nude looks on you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> The formula is great , but I wish Chanel had a brush like Dior




+1!
I love Chanel colours, but never buy them as I hate the brush


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Greige Island



  Love it, love it, love it.



deltalady said:


> Orly Rage



It is stunning.



Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104276



Welcome.  You have lovely nails.



CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's  back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I  used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533



What a simple yet fun mani this is. 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails and redid them with Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3105273
> 
> I'm totally in love with Essie! Can't believe I've only just discovered it!



You are really rocking these reds. I love it.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Rouge Fatal



I think I am in love with this shade of red.

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cayca said:


> Welcome.  You have lovely nails.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you for welcoming me. 
Lovely to see so many beautiful polish colours here. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leooh

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !
> 
> Chanel Rouge Fatal




Perfect red! And what pretty feet


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for welcoming me.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful polish colours here. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3106220




Hi Kat, love the classy colour...


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Hi Kat, love the classy colour...




Hi leooh. Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> It suits you perfectly.





Cayca said:


> Love it, love it, love it.
> 
> I think I am in love with this shade of red.



Thank you, Cayca ! Rouge Fatal is special, imo. I'm glad I could grab it 



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for welcoming me.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful polish colours here. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3106220



Beautiful !



leooh said:


> Perfect red! And what pretty feet



You're very kind ! I think my "index" toes (I've no clue how you call them ) look like champignons :giggles:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Artdeco Ceramic Violet Anthracite
in an Essie bottle


----------



## sb1212

chowlover2 said:


> The Nails Inc base coat and gel top coat has worked really well for me!




Good to know thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> +1!
> I love Chanel colours, but never buy them as I hate the brush



Yes, it's way too small, imo  And it's not possible to fill Chanel into other bottles, because they have some protection against leaking. (Auslaufschutz, couldn't find a translation)
 Annoying !


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel B-Girl


----------



## sb1212

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel B-Girl
> 
> View attachment 3106370




Pretty color


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Amen!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## frick&frack

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for welcoming me.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful polish colours here. Thanks for letting me share.




That's color is gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Artdeco Ceramic Violet Anthracite
> in an Essie bottle




I think this may be my favorite of your taupes! I love the deep richness of the color.


----------



## Kailuagal

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for welcoming me.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful polish colours here. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3106220


Welcome Kat!  Your nails are beautiful and look really pretty in reds!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Artdeco Ceramic Violet Anthracite
> in an Essie bottle


Another pretty mani!



MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel B-Girl
> View attachment 3106370


This is one of my favorite SH colors. You wear it very well!


----------



## Kailuagal

deltalady said:


> Orly Rage


This is one of my all time favorites!  Unfortunately I only have it in gel polish. I will have to look around for the RNP. Looks beautiful on you!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie's van d'go


Very pretty pastel. Your nails are gorgeous!



CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533


What a happy color and cute mani!  Sinful has some of the cutest and colorful polishes. 



krissa said:


> Sinful Colors-Beverly Hills


Another pretty Sinful color!  Nice mani, Krissa!


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !
> Chanel Rouge Fatal


Red looks great on you!



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel tiramisu for two
> View attachment 3105635


Very pretty!!



deltalady said:


> Orly Rage


This is one of my all time favorite polishes. Unfortunately, I only have it in gel polish. Will have to look around and find it in RNP. Your nails are awesome!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie's van d'go


Beautiful pastel on you and your nails are gorgeous!



CDinLV said:


> Going back to set up my classroom today...it's back to school and summer.is.over! Sinful Colors in "Happy Ending." I used Seche Vite top coat.
> View attachment 3104533


Such a pretty, happy color. Sinful comes out with the most colorful polishes!



krissa said:


> Sinful Colors-Beverly Hills


Another pretty a Sinful mani. Looks great on you!


----------



## Kailuagal

Okay, I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning...I'm double posting!  Haha!


----------



## Kailuagal

PewPew said:


> Word. A total rockstar is our Frick!! Style, generosity and fabulous flip-flops to boot (tee-hee)


I second this motion!  We love Frick and her toesies!! 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails and redid them with Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3105273
> 
> I'm totally in love with Essie! Can't believe I've only just discovered it!


This is really pretty on you!


----------



## Jen123

I wanted to post my moms mani and pedi for color reference. She is wearing opi gel gelato on my mind on her feet and opi gel purple palazzo pants on her hands. They are part of the 2015 collection


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> I wanted to post my moms mani and pedi for color reference. She is wearing opi gel gelato on my mind on her feet and opi gel purple palazzo pants on her hands. They are part of the 2015 collection
> 
> View attachment 3106615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106616




Thanks for posting. I'm really liking the purple


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Thanks for posting. I'm really liking the purple




No problem, I agree the purple is a great shade!


----------



## sb1212

I went with Essie chinchilly today


----------



## Kailuagal

Jen123 said:


> I wanted to post my moms mani and pedi for color reference. She is wearing opi gel gelato on my mind on her feet and opi gel purple palazzo pants on her hands. They are part of the 2015 collection
> 
> View attachment 3106615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106616


Both colors are beautiful. I'm really into aquas and purples/pinks these days.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> I second this motion!  We love Frick and her toesies!!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> I wanted to post my moms mani and pedi for color reference. She is wearing opi gel gelato on my mind on her feet and opi gel purple palazzo pants on her hands. They are part of the 2015 collection




Lovely pastels & they look so tropical together!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> I went with Essie chinchilly today




Such a cool & unique color!


----------



## Kailuagal

Picture Polish Fool's Gold


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Such a cool & unique color!




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Picture Polish Fool's Gold




Looks like a tropical ocean [emoji267]


----------



## Kailuagal

Cupcake Polish Araminta. My current mani. I'm loving this color. It's holo AND sparkly. It's a little lighter than this picture. I've attached a pic that the true color is closer to.


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> Cupcake Polish Araminta. My current mani. I'm loving this color. It's holo AND sparkly. It's a little lighter than this picture. I've attached a pic that the true color is closer to.




Nice color


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Cupcake Polish Araminta. My current mani. I'm loving this color. It's holo AND sparkly. It's a little lighter than this picture. I've attached a pic that the true color is closer to.




Looks like a deep minty green. Love that color! Of course the sparkles only make it better.


----------



## Kailuagal

I wish you could see the sparkle. It's amazing in the sun!


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> Looks like a tropical ocean [emoji267]



It does! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> I wish you could see the sparkle. It's amazing in the sun!




You're always wearing colors that I love [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3106744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Essie chinchilly today




Love chinchilly [emoji171]


----------



## tflowers921

Cute as a button


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Love chinchilly [emoji171]




[emoji4] I have wanted to try cute as a button


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> [emoji4] I have wanted to try cute as a button




It's really pretty. Very similar to Sunday Funday, except that one has sparkles


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> It's really pretty. Very similar to Sunday Funday, except that one has sparkles




I'm gonna have to try Sunday funday to


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> You're always wearing colors that I love [emoji7]


Great minds think alike


----------



## Kailuagal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3106804
> 
> Cute as a button


Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> Nice color


Thanks sb!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Okay, I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning...I'm double posting!  Haha!



I will take the double compliments anytime!!  thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Cute as a button




Wow...that bright pink is so cheerful on you! Cute name too.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Wow...that bright pink is so cheerful on you! Cute name too.







Kailuagal said:


> Such a pretty pink!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel B-Girl
> 
> View attachment 3106370



Looks great !



Jen123 said:


> I wanted to post my moms mani and pedi for color reference. She is wearing opi gel gelato on my mind on her feet and opi gel purple palazzo pants on her hands. They are part of the 2015 collection
> 
> View attachment 3106615
> 
> 
> Beautiful !
> 
> View attachment 3106616





sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3106744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Essie chinchilly today







Kailuagal said:


> Picture Polish Fool's Gold



Lovely ! And I love the identically named song 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3106804
> 
> Cute as a button



So pretty !


----------



## na294

Deborah Lippmann - My Old Flame 
I love a classic red !


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Rimmel London 60 Seconds polish in 844 Out of the Blue

It says blue but really it's a dark teal.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leooh

Rimmel 60 seconds euphoria


----------



## sb1212

na294 said:


> Deborah Lippmann - My Old Flame
> I love a classic red !
> View attachment 3107128




Pretty red


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107205




Like this pretty blue


----------



## sb1212

leooh said:


> Rimmel 60 seconds euphoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107218




Pretty color


----------



## deltalady

Essie Merino Cool


----------



## leslieann79

Kailuagal said:


> Picture Polish Fool's Gold





Kailuagal said:


> Cupcake Polish Araminta. My current mani. I'm loving this color. It's holo AND sparkly. It's a little lighter than this picture. I've attached a pic that the true color is closer to.



You are killing it with these minty greens.


----------



## leslieann79

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107205



Stunning blue.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107205




Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> Deborah Lippmann - My Old Flame
> I love a classic red !




Me too...especially deep red!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;




Wow...that's a beautiful blue!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> Rimmel 60 seconds euphoria




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Merino Cool




Another great taupe! It's making me start to get excited about fall colors. Your e-ring is gorgy too.


----------



## na294

frick&frack said:


> Me too...especially deep red!



Have you tried Dior Massai its my HG in the deep red category, flawless formula too


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> That's one gorgeous shade of purple! [emoji171]




Yes it is thanl you!



IndigoRose said:


> So do I! I have atleast 3 or 4 more really bright colors I want to wear. Very nice lavender on you.


 
Glad to hear I'm not alone with this  haha! Thank you!






Pollie-Jean said:


> Lavanda is  and looks great on you !




Thank you Pollie! 


-------------------------





deltalady said:


> Orly Rage




Very pretty color on you!



Kat.Lee said:


> New to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104276




Welcome  and your first entry on here is a stunner! Very pretty.



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I like Essie too. Your nails look very good !
> 
> Chanel Rouge Fatal




Love seeing this color on your toesssieesss!


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> Picture Polish Fool's Gold


 

That's a grogeous mani, love, love!



PewPew said:


> Word. A total rockstar is our Frick!! Style, generosity and fabulous flip-flops to boot (tee-hee)


 


krissa said:


> She's the best.


 

YES she is! Since I joined on this sub-forum in 2010, she always wins the award for  best compliments year in, year out :buttercup:



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel tiramisu for two
> 
> View attachment 3105635


 

Looks lovely on you!


----------



## roundandround

OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips one of my fave bright pink &#128158;

While sipping coffee with MIL and the DH by a nearby coffee bar.


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> Have you tried Dior Massai its my HG in the deep red category, flawless formula too




I haven't tried it. Thanks for the suggestion. I love OPI - smitten with mittens.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> YES she is! Since I joined on this sub-forum in 2010, she always wins the award for  best compliments year in, year out :buttercup:






Ok now...this has got to stop... [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips one of my fave bright pink [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> While sipping coffee with MIL and the DH by a nearby coffee bar.




LOVE that pink! I didn't get it because I knew I had at least 2 other bottles that were the same shade...lol [emoji7]

Your toes look so cute, & those shoes are super cool. Hope MIL is doing well.


----------



## na294

frick&frack said:


> I haven't tried it. Thanks for the suggestion. I love OPI - smitten with mittens.




Ooh I'll have to try that one. Opi is only of the only major nail brands I can readily find in France too. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> Ooh I'll have to try that one. Opi is only of the only major nail brands I can readily find in France too. Thanks for the tip !




Uh oh...you might get upset with me. That's an old one, & I think it's hard to find. Can you get china glaze (I have friends in holland & Belgium who can buy china glaze there)? Their Ruby pumps is my absolute favorite red. I have to tell you that it has glass fleck glitter in it. I'm a glitter addict 

https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VChMIv7bgr93CxwIVQjg-Ch0tBQOj&biw=320&bih=372


----------



## na294

frick&frack said:


> Uh oh...you might get upset with me. That's an old one, & I think it's hard to find. Can you get china glaze? Their Ruby pumps is my absolute favorite red. I have to tell you that it has glass fleck glitter in it. I'm a glitter addict




I think I can get China glaze online but I go to the U.S. At least once a year and have my family send me packages from time to time with things i can't get here or are way more expensive.  

I'm more of a red creme addict but trying to branch out. Red Glitter might be a good baby step!


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> I think I can get China glaze online but I go to the U.S. At least once a year and have my family send me packages from time to time with things i can't get here or are way more expensive.
> 
> I'm more of a red creme addict but trying to branch out. Red Glitter might be a good baby step!




I added a link to my last post so you could see pics of Ruby Pumps:

https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VChMIv7bgr93CxwIVQjg-Ch0tBQOj&biw=320&bih=372


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I added a link to my last post so you could see pics of Ruby Pumps:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VChMIv7bgr93CxwIVQjg-Ch0tBQOj&biw=320&bih=372




Fabulous [emoji140]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous [emoji140]




You should definitely get a bottle. You will love it. Sally's beauty supply stocks it & sephora probably does too.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> You should definitely get a bottle. You will love it. Sally's beauty supply stocks it & sephora probably does too.




I have a Sally's and Sephora near me. I'll think of Judy Garland [emoji6]


----------



## na294

frick&frack said:


> I added a link to my last post so you could see pics of Ruby Pumps:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VChMIv7bgr93CxwIVQjg-Ch0tBQOj&biw=320&bih=372



Thank you its really pretty, I'll add it to my to buy list


----------



## leslieann79

One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Uh oh...you might get upset with me. That's an old one, & I think it's hard to find. Can you get china glaze (I have friends in holland & Belgium who can buy china glaze there)? Their Ruby pumps is my absolute favorite red. I have to tell you that it has glass fleck glitter in it. I'm a glitter addict
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VChMIv7bgr93CxwIVQjg-Ch0tBQOj&biw=320&bih=372





na294 said:


> I think I can get China glaze online but I go to the U.S. At least once a year and have my family send me packages from time to time with things i can't get here or are way more expensive.
> 
> I'm more of a red creme addict but trying to branch out. Red Glitter might be a good baby step!



I have to vouch for Ruby Pumps as well. Its a stunner. It had the men in my life noticing my nail polish which is unheard of!


----------



## na294

> I have to vouch for Ruby Pumps as well. Its a stunner. It had the men in my life noticing my nail polish which is unheard of!



Oh then it must be good


----------



## Pollie-Jean

na294 said:


> Deborah Lippmann - My Old Flame
> I love a classic red !
> View attachment 3107128



Looks just great !!



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Fortissimo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107205



Beautiful blue !



leooh said:


> Rimmel 60 seconds euphoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107218



Love it ! And that's one more polish name that makes me lol !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips one of my fave bright pink &#128158;
> 
> While sipping coffee with MIL and the DH by a nearby coffee bar.



Wow, that's SUPER cool ! 



leslieann79 said:


> One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.



This mani is pure fun !!



deltalady said:


> Essie Merino Cool



This color is a true long runner. Can't get enough of it !


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I have a Sally's and Sephora near me. I'll think of Judy Garland [emoji6]




Exactly! It was from a wizard of oz collection [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.




Hahaha...LOVE your speckled egg nails! [emoji7][emoji235][emoji505]


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I have to vouch for Ruby Pumps as well. Its a stunner. It had the men in my life noticing my nail polish which is unheard of!




It's the glass fleck glitter [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.


Just WOW, leslieann!



leslieann79 said:


> I have to vouch for Ruby Pumps as well. Its a stunner. It had the men in my life noticing my nail polish which is unheard of!


Hope it works for me....................


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> It's the glass fleck glitter [emoji7]


You can really pick 'em, Frick! [emoji8]
Off to Sally's today...pedicure this week!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> You can really pick 'em, Frick! [emoji8]
> Off to Sally's today...pedicure this week!




Can't wait to see. I know you'll love it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]


----------



## skyqueen

I'll take a pic!
Everyone's pics look so professional...mine not so much but I'll give it a go [emoji57]


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Hahaha...LOVE your speckled egg nails! [emoji7][emoji235][emoji505]





skyqueen said:


> Just WOW, leslieann!
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a pic!
> Everyone's pics look so professional...mine not so much but I'll give it a go [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about your pictures. Mine are far from professional. I have greasy cuticles and dry hands sometimes. I usually take them in my car while waiting on the kids somewhere. One time I took one in the backyard and had to crop my dog out of it because she was going to the bathroom lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Don't worry about your pictures. Mine are far from professional. I have greasy cuticles and dry hands sometimes. I usually take them in my car while waiting on the kids somewhere. One time I took one in the backyard and had to crop my dog out of it because she was going to the bathroom lol.




That's so funny about your dog [emoji23]


----------



## tflowers921

This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3108665
> 
> This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]




Nice color !  Enjoy your vacation


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]




It's a good one! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Nice color !  Enjoy your vacation







frick&frack said:


> It's a good one! Enjoy your trip.




Thank you!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Bluesky gel - Pillar Red


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Forever Yummy
Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl


----------



## amadea88

Opi Hopelessly In Love


----------



## tflowers921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl
> View attachment 3109134




That's beautiful!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

tflowers921 said:


> That's beautiful!




Thank you! I'm obsessed with red at the moment


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl
> View attachment 3109134




Your reds make me want to paint mine red [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Pillar Red




Great classic red mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl




Awesome! You have the perfect nails for all of your red & vamp manis [emoji7]


----------



## na294

Rbl peachy polish.com today. I'm not sure if I like it on me :-/


----------



## chowlover2

na294 said:


> Rbl peachy polish.com today. I'm not sure if I like it on me :-/
> View attachment 3109298




I love it on you!


----------



## na294

chowlover2 said:


> I love it on you!



Thanks I guess I am just not used to the look of metallics on me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Your reds make me want to paint mine red [emoji4]







frick&frack said:


> Awesome! You have the perfect nails for all of your red & vamp manis [emoji7]




Thanks ladies!!!
Totally obsessed with red at the moment... Such a classic, it goes with everything!


----------



## leslieann79

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl
> View attachment 3109134



Love it.


----------



## leslieann79

I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.




Lovely color on you


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> Rbl peachy polish.com today. I'm not sure if I like it on me :-/




I love the color. Did you see it in natural light? I hope you like it.


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.




Woah. You just made neon sexy [emoji7]


----------



## Jen123

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.




Great pink!!


----------



## Joleenx3

OPI "Cement the Deal" from the 50 shades of Grey collection! [emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

Joleenx3 said:


> OPI "Cement the Deal" from the 50 shades of Grey collection! [emoji16]




That's some detailed nail art...wow


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.


It just keeps on getting better from there!  There are colors I NEVER would have thought I'd wear. Some things do get better with age. Haha. Looks great on you!



skyqueen said:


> I'll take a pic!
> Everyone's pics look so professional...mine not so much but I'll give it a go [emoji57]


Please don't feel that way. I love looking at everyone's polish pictures!  Can't wait to see yours!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3108665
> 
> This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]


Very pretty!  Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Kailuagal

deltalady said:


> Essie Merino Cool


Nice color!  Looks great on your nails. 



roundandround said:


> OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips one of my fave bright pink &#128158;
> 
> While sipping coffee with MIL and the DH by a nearby coffee bar.


Adorable polish, toes, and shoes!!


----------



## chowlover2

Joleenx3 said:


> OPI "Cement the Deal" from the 50 shades of Grey collection! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109638




Wow! So pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Pillar Red





Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl
> View attachment 3109134


Nice reds, ladies!  



na294 said:


> Rbl peachy polish.com today. I'm not sure if I like it on me :-/
> View attachment 3109298


RBL is one of my all time favorite polishes!  I think it looks like a great polish for fall! Pretty!



leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.


Another great polish!  Love it next to your purse!



Joleenx3 said:


> OPI "Cement the Deal" from the 50 shades of Grey collection! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109638


Gorgeous nails!


----------



## Kailuagal

RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans with Bubblegum Pink on the accent nail. This is one of my favorite brands. The blue is a little lighter than this pic, like a light baby blue. Bubblegum Pink is not really pink at all but has pink and blue shimmers and is opaque at 2-3 coats.


----------



## sb1212

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans with Bubblegum Pink on the accent nail. This is one of my favorite brands. The blue is a little lighter than this pic, like a light baby blue. Bubblegum Pink is not really pink at all but has pink and blue shimmers and is opaque at 2-3 coats.




Love these two polishes on you


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans with Bubblegum Pink on the accent nail. This is one of my favorite brands. The blue is a little lighter than this pic, like a light baby blue. Bubblegum Pink is not really pink at all but has pink and blue shimmers and is opaque at 2-3 coats.




I'm completely obsessed with super pale blues...plus that glitter accent is fabu! [emoji7]


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> Love these two polishes on you





frick&frack said:


> I'm completely obsessed with super pale blues...plus that glitter accent is fabu! [emoji7]



Thanks!!


----------



## na294

Too inpatient changed for Dior Massai one of my favorites


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Can't wait to see. I know you'll love it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]




Bought the Ruby Pumps, Frick! Perfect for winter!


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3108665
> 
> This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]



Have a wonderful vacation, tfkowers...great color!



Kailuagal said:


> Please don't feel that way. I love looking at everyone's polish pictures!  Can't wait to see




[emoji8]


----------



## skyqueen

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.




Another winner, Leslieann!


----------



## na294

frick&frack said:


> I love the color. Did you see it in natural light? I hope you like it.




It's gorgeous in natural light but I'm less in love indoors. I'll try it again in the fall.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.



Looks just great on you !



Kailuagal said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans with Bubblegum Pink on the accent nail. This is one of my favorite brands. The blue is a little lighter than this pic, like a light baby blue. Bubblegum Pink is not really pink at all but has pink and blue shimmers and is opaque at 2-3 coats.



Love this combo 



na294 said:


> Too inpatient changed for Dior Massai one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3109900



 Beautiful !


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks just great on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful !


Perfect length nails for this color, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks just great on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful !




Gorgeous! I love Bar!


----------



## Melora24

After a week of drooling at your manis (even though I don't comment) with bare nails, I _finally_ found enough time to do my nails!
OPI 7th Inning Strrretch
OPI Dining Al Frisco on accent nail


----------



## frick&frack

na294 said:


> Too inpatient changed for Dior Massai one of my favorites




Gorgeous color!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Bought the Ruby Pumps, Frick! Perfect for winter!




Yay! Also for Christmas [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !




Woah!!! Is that your first black mani!  Now you're a biker chick [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> After a week of drooling at your manis (even though I don't comment) with bare nails, I _finally_ found enough time to do my nails!
> OPI 7th Inning Strrretch
> OPI Dining Al Frisco on accent nail




Great combo! So glad you decided to join in on all the fun we have on this thread.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Ok now...this has got to stop... [emoji4]




Noooo! Fine, we'll say this again in 2016 



frick&frack said:


> LOVE that pink! I didn't get it because I knew I had at least 2 other bottles that were the same shade...lol [emoji7]
> 
> Your toes look so cute, & those shoes are super cool. Hope MIL is doing well.




Thank you! Love this pink much. I miss this very happy color when I can't wear it during spring/summer months.


MIL is quiet the same...but she's trying her best. Thank you for asking.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow, that's SUPER cool !




Thank you Pollie, as SUPER cool as yours 



Kailuagal said:


> Nice color!  Looks great on your nails.
> 
> 
> Adorable polish, toes, and shoes!!




Thank yo~u!


-----------------



leslieann79 said:


> One of the things I love about nail polish is at the age of 35 I can have nails that look like a speckled egg and not feel weird about it.  Razzleberry Frosting by Polish by Jessica Jean.




LOVE this kind of mani esp. that base color is white.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3108665
> 
> This one has been popular lately! I wanted a fun neutral for vacation. Chinchilly [emoji171]




Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## roundandround

_Lee said:


> Bluesky gel - Pillar Red


 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> Looks like it has a bit of an orange undertone in the picture.. It doesn't have that irl
> View attachment 3109134


 

Pretty reds ladies! Give me an idea what color should I wear as a weekend mani...maybe red afterall too, hmm



leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.


 

Great color on you! 



Kailuagal said:


> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans with Bubblegum Pink on the accent nail. This is one of my favorite brands. The blue is a little lighter than this pic, like a light baby blue. Bubblegum Pink is not really pink at all but has pink and blue shimmers and is opaque at 2-3 coats.


 

That light baby blue looks stunning! Baby blue and bubblegum pink, what not to like?



na294 said:


> Too inpatient changed for Dior Massai one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3109900


 

Dior Massai is very pretty red on you! This was my first Dior nail polish and it's very special.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks just great on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful !


 

WOW Pollie, I din't know you like black nail polish too. Pretty on you!


I don't know what color to wear  RED?


----------



## Librarychickie

Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.


----------



## leslieann79

Kailuagal said:


> Nice reds, ladies!
> 
> 
> RBL is one of my all time favorite polishes!  I think it looks like a great polish for fall! Pretty!
> 
> 
> Another great polish!  Love it next to your purse!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous nails!





skyqueen said:


> Another winner, Leslieann!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks just great on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful !





roundandround said:


> Pretty reds ladies! Give me an idea what color should I wear as a weekend mani...maybe red afterall too, hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That light baby blue looks stunning! Baby blue and bubblegum pink, what not to like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Massai is very pretty red on you! This was my first Dior nail polish and it's very special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Pollie, I din't know you like black nail polish too. Pretty on you!
> 
> 
> I don't know what color to wear  RED?



Thanks all.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I don't know what color to wear  RED?




You know who would love that


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.




It's a lovely gold that really seems neutral. Or maybe it just works so well with your skin tone.


----------



## purseprincess32

Essie Playdate


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> Another great taupe! It's making me start to get excited about fall colors. Your e-ring is gorgy too.



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> Perfect length nails for this color, Pollie-Jean!



That's what I thought 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous! I love Bar!



Thank you ! 



frick&frack said:


> Woah!!! Is that your first black mani!  Now you're a biker chick [emoji23][emoji8]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaNkRBV3dUM



roundandround said:


> WOW Pollie, I din't know you like black nail polish too. Pretty on you!
> 
> 
> *I don't know what color to wear*  RED?



That's why I tried black


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Melora24 said:


> After a week of drooling at your manis (even though I don't comment) with bare nails, I _finally_ found enough time to do my nails!
> OPI 7th Inning Strrretch
> OPI Dining Al Frisco on accent nail



Beautiful shades !



Librarychickie said:


> Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.
> 
> View attachment 3110425



It's still looking great !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> I don't know what color to wear  RED?




Yes! I vote for RED!!!!!!!


----------



## Melora24

roundandround said:


> I don't know what color to wear  RED?




oh, come on! A nice grey? Taupe? Or what librarychickie posted right after you 






Librarychickie said:


> Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.
> 
> View attachment 3110425



I loooove it  (oh, and that's a good wear)


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaNkRBV3dUM




 [emoji450][emoji441]


----------



## Rhayne

Not a polish but it's what i'm "wearing. I needed something for these nails!

CND - RescueRXx Daily Keratin Treatment


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Chanel Mediterranée_


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..


----------



## sb1212

Rhayne said:


> Not a polish but it's what i'm "wearing. I needed something for these nails!
> 
> 
> 
> CND - RescueRXx Daily Keratin Treatment




Are you liking this? I recently bought some and used it for a couple of weeks but stopped


----------



## Jen123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..




Love that color!


----------



## frick&frack

Rhayne said:


> Not a polish but it's what i'm "wearing. I needed something for these nails!
> 
> 
> 
> CND - RescueRXx Daily Keratin Treatment




Peeling nails need moisture. I recommend daily cuticle oil rubbed into nails and Duri Rejuvacoat.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> _Chanel Mediterranée_




Fun turquoise! I love those silver Birks too.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..




That shade of coral is fabulous on you!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Fun turquoise! I love those silver Birks too.







frick&frack said:


> That shade of coral is fabulous on you!




Agree Frick...love all the nail colors Pollie wears with her Birks. Her toes look good in Birks which helps!
Love the coral, too!


----------



## sb1212

Any know of a good dupe for Opi coca cola red?


----------



## krissa

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..



I've been debating buying this color, then I see this. I'm going to take that as a sign. Not that I need another pink, lol.


----------



## sb1212

Zoya Livingston


----------



## skyqueen

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3112750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Livingston




Great red!!!


----------



## sb1212

skyqueen said:


> Great red!!!




Aw thank you


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Zoya Livingston




Loving that bright red on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jen123 said:


> Love that color!





frick&frack said:


> That shade of coral is fabulous on you!





skyqueen said:


> Agree Frick.
> Love the coral, too!





krissa said:


> I've been debating buying this color, then I see this. I'm going to take that as a sign. Not that I need another pink, lol.



Thank you all ! Slowly getting through my summer colours...should be done by Christmas :shame::shame::girlwhack:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Fun turquoise! I love those silver Birks too.



Thank you, frick ! 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..



Beautiful , soft shade !



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3112750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Livingston



Looks great on you !


----------



## sb1212

Thank you frick and pollie!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

From my Instagram:







Essie Watermelon.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Really Red


----------



## frick&frack

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Essie Watermelon.




Pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red




Love hour classic red mani!


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3110425


 


Sophie-Rose said:


> Yes! I vote for RED!!!!!!!








Melora24 said:


> oh, come on! A nice grey? Taupe? Or what librarychickie posted right after you




Sorry ladies, I chose a color that caught my eye when I opened another drawer. Actually I wanted to wear this color this summer since the last time I wore this was sometime in 2011 I guess lol



Pollie-Jean said:


> _Chanel Mediterranée_




Looks perfect on you Pollie! I got this color but returned it bc I already have something that looks similar like Mediteranée. I got Terrana 







WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: NARS Trouville, 3 coats but I should of done 4..




Great on you~!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3112750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Livingston




That's very pretty!


----------



## sb1212

Thank you roundandround


----------



## roundandround

Entity Pearl Turquoise-very good formula and a fab color.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Entity Pearl Turquoise-very good formula and a fab color.




Gorgeous! The perfect tropical color to say goodbye to summer.


----------



## OPIGyrl

OPI  Ski Teal We Drop


Oh and Hello, I'm new here.


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Mae


----------



## frick&frack

OPIGyrl said:


> OPI  Ski Teal We Drop
> 
> 
> Oh and Hello, I'm new here.




Welcome!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Mae




So fabulous! Nobody does finishes like Zoya does. Love that micro sparkle.


----------



## skyqueen

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Mae
> 
> View attachment 3113984







frick&frack said:


> So fabulous! Nobody does finishes like Zoya does. Love that micro sparkle.




I'm trying this...love it!


----------



## inherforties

Longtime lurker, first time poster. 

Zoya Shelby: trying to get in a few more summer shades!


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Mae
> 
> View attachment 3113984





inherforties said:


> View attachment 3114104
> 
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Zoya Shelby: trying to get in a few more summer shades!



Pretty pinks!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Mae
> 
> View attachment 3113984



This is gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

inherforties said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Zoya Shelby: trying to get in a few more summer shades!




So glad you decided to post. That pink is beautiful on you!


----------



## inherforties

frick&frack said:


> So glad you decided to post. That pink is beautiful on you!



Thank you! I love Zoya's pinks. This one has a great POP to it.


----------



## OPIGyrl

frick&frack said:


> Welcome!


Thank You.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Lilacism


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3112750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Livingston




Love red on you!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3114602
> 
> Essie Lilacism




Hey your back. I like this color on you. How was your vacation


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Love red on you!




Thank you.  It didn't last long tho only because I wasn't feeling it lol


----------



## IndigoRose

Peachy Keen - China Glaze


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> I'm trying to get all my untried summer polishes done. ILNP Summer Crush.



So am I! Red is your color!


----------



## IndigoRose

Pollie-Jean said:


> _Chanel Mediterranée_


Pretty blue, love the shoes!


----------



## IndigoRose

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3112750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Livingston


This color looks amazing on any nail length. Seeing everyone's red nails makes me want to paint mine too!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Hey your back. I like this color on you. How was your vacation




Thanks! It was good! Wish we could've stayed away longer lol. My manicure started to go towards the end so I redid them soon after we got back [emoji23]


----------



## sb1212

IndigoRose said:


> This color looks amazing on any nail length. Seeing everyone's red nails makes me want to paint mine too!




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Lilacism




This is such a cool pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Peachy Keen - China Glaze




Gah...love that peach on you! My first thought was: yummy [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

inherforties said:


> View attachment 3114104
> 
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Zoya Shelby: trying to get in a few more summer shades!




Trying this one, too!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> This is such a cool pastel!




Thank you!


----------



## inherforties

IndigoRose said:


> Peachy Keen - China Glaze
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114708




What an awesome color! Looks great on you too.


----------



## amadea88

IndigoRose said:


> Peachy Keen - China Glaze
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114708



I love this color!  It looks beautiful on you


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl


----------



## Jen123

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115247




Beautiful color!


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115247




Pretty color on you


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115247




Beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl




What a gorgeous rich color!


----------



## tflowers921

Mademoiselle, hard to capture but it's very soft & pretty


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Mademoiselle, hard to capture but it's very soft & pretty




It's lovely!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> It's lovely!




Aw thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Opi Sweetheart


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I opted for a full glitter today-OPI Today I Accomplished Zero.


----------



## chowlover2

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3116056
> 
> 
> I opted for a full glitter today-OPI Today I Accomplished Zero.




So pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IndigoRose said:


> Pretty blue, love the shoes!



Thank you !



misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115247



Great color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3116056
> 
> 
> I opted for a full glitter today-OPI Today I Accomplished Zero.



Looks great on you !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you Chowlover2 and Pollie-Jean!!
I can't say it is my fav mani but but it sure feels Xmasy!![emoji92]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I opted for a full glitter today-OPI Today I Accomplished Zero.




That's fabulous! Love the color & the sparkle.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> That's fabulous! Love the color & the sparkle.




Hi babe! Have you already tried this color; I know you love your glitters! I think it looks way better in person than in picture![emoji12] and I will seriously consider this for my year end festive mani..


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi babe! Have you already tried this color; I know you love your glitters! I think it looks way better in person than in picture![emoji12] and I will seriously consider this for my year end festive mani..




I haven't tried it or even seen it. I've got to go get some NP for my nieces, so I'll check it out. It looks like a burgundy or deep red. Is that right?


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi babe! Have you already tried this color; I know you love your glitters! I think it looks way better in person than in picture![emoji12] and I will seriously consider this for my year end festive mani..




I just googled...it burgundy. I have a serious weakness for a good burgundy glitter [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> I haven't tried it or even seen it. I've got to go get some NP for my nieces, so I'll check it out. It looks like a burgundy or deep red. Is that right?




I believe it is from the first coca cola collection, hence the play on Zero. Yes, the color is super dark red and the glitter is bright red so one can't miss the glitter..hope you find it!


----------



## Librarychickie

Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean




Love this tropical green!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean
> 
> View attachment 3116890




It's pretty love it


----------



## inherforties

Nails Inc Windsor Mews

Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.


----------



## sb1212

inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907




Pretty color


----------



## PewPew

inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907



Gorgeous! Perfect fun, but subtle polish for a business meeting. I really dig the latest Nails Inc formula & hope it stays on long for you.

I'm inspired to reach for a color in the same family for my next mani, Diorific Frimas (Winter 2013). The shimmer isn't as prominent in person.

Photo source: 
http://theobsessedblog.com/2013/10/16/dior-diorific-vernis-for-holiday-2013/


----------



## chowlover2

inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907




The Nails, Inc base and topcoat are terrific!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean
> 
> View attachment 3116890



Beautiful !



inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907



This color tempts me 



PewPew said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect fun, but subtle polish for a business meeting. I really dig the latest Nails Inc formula & hope it stays on long for you.
> 
> I'm inspired to reach for a color in the same family for my next mani, Diorific Frimas (Winter 2013). The shimmer isn't as prominent in person.
> 
> Photo source:
> http://theobsessedblog.com/2013/10/16/dior-diorific-vernis-for-holiday-2013/



Love it !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3113293


----------



## frick&frack

inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.




Looks great on you!


----------



## inherforties

PewPew said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect fun, but subtle polish for a business meeting. I really dig the latest Nails Inc formula & hope it stays on long for you.
> 
> I'm inspired to reach for a color in the same family for my next mani, Diorific Frimas (Winter 2013). The shimmer isn't as prominent in person.
> 
> Photo source:
> http://theobsessedblog.com/2013/10/16/dior-diorific-vernis-for-holiday-2013/



Wow. I love this! Nice shimmer.


----------



## tflowers921

I tried a non Essie polish lol! 
It's Revlon Colorstay in Perfect Pair


----------



## fendifemale

Mary Kay Lagoon


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> I tried a non Essie polish lol!
> It's Revlon Colorstay in Perfect Pair




Another nice pink for you!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Another nice pink for you!




Thanks F&f! Always a lovely compliment from you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks F&f! Always a lovely compliment from you [emoji5]&#65039;




I want to see you wearing black in October [emoji6]


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> I want to see you wearing black in October [emoji6]




I will agree to that challenge!!! Remind me in 3 weeks! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3117713
> 
> I tried a non Essie polish lol!
> It's Revlon Colorstay in Perfect Pair




I like this color


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> I will agree to that challenge!!! Remind me in 3 weeks! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Ok. & I will make more of an effort to start posting pics again. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Ok. & I will make more of an effort to start posting pics again. [emoji106]&#127995;





You go girl [emoji8]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> You go girl [emoji8]




[emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Ok. & I will make more of an effort to start posting pics again. [emoji106]&#127995;




Deal! [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## tflowers921

I really liked the Revlon gel formula so I got a couple of colors. This is 2 of a kind, it's similar to Essie merino cool


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118747
> 
> I really liked the Revlon gel formula so I got a couple of colors. This is 2 of a kind, it's similar to Essie merino cool




Oooo...gorgy on you! Love that sapphire e-ring. Is that your normal ring? Or do you rotate?


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118747
> 
> I really liked the Revlon gel formula so I got a couple of colors. This is 2 of a kind, it's similar to Essie merino cool




 I'm liking this color looks nice on you


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Oooo...gorgy on you! Love that sapphire e-ring. Is that your normal ring? Or do you rotate?







sb1212 said:


> I'm liking this color looks nice on you




Thanks ladies! You made me feel better I was iffy on the color lol 

F&F that's my original ering! I wanted something different, and I've always loved sapphires. It really worked as we got married in September so it's the birthstone of our marriage (so corny but it works [emoji23])


----------



## tflowers921

Thought you guys would be proud of me...I also got this!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> F&F that's my original ering! I wanted something different, and I've always loved sapphires. It really worked as we got married in September so it's the birthstone of our marriage (so corny but it works [emoji23])




Love that! Not corny at all [emoji170]


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Thought you guys would be proud of me...I also got this!




NICE! [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118765
> 
> Thought you guys would be proud of me...I also got this!




Ooh like this one to.  Do you like the formula


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Love that! Not corny at all [emoji170]







frick&frack said:


> NICE! [emoji122]&#127995;







sb1212 said:


> Ooh like this one to.  Do you like the formula




Aw thanks [emoji171] I kinda like the story! 

I love this red, I'm just a little scared to try it! I'll probably do it on Sunday when I have time to make it perfect [emoji173]&#65039; the formula is nice! Though I found it bubbled when I used their top coat, I prefer my own!


----------



## inherforties

Orly Charged Up

Shed the lighter calmer color for something more bold for a trip to the beach this weekend. Normally not a purple person, but I'm trying to branch out and try new colors.


----------



## chowlover2

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks ladies! You made me feel better I was iffy on the color lol
> 
> F&F that's my original ering! I wanted something different, and I've always loved sapphires. It really worked as we got married in September so it's the birthstone of our marriage (so corny but it works [emoji23])




That's so sweet! Your ring and nails are gorg!


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks ladies! You made me feel better I was iffy on the color lol
> 
> F&F that's my original ering! I wanted something different, and I've always loved sapphires. It really worked as we got married in September so *it's the birthstone of our marriage* (so corny but it works [emoji23])



Oh gosh, that's so incredibly sweet &#128153; & the sapphire ring is magnificent!

That grey-violet (griolet?) shade is beautiful on you. The Essie you mentioned (Merino Cool) is a staple for me year-round. 

Btw, this Red Fiend is very proud you picked up that fabulous Revlon red! :buttercup: The brush may look odd (double barrel), but I quite like it for "precision" painting.


----------



## tflowers921

chowlover2 said:


> That's so sweet! Your ring and nails are gorg!







PewPew said:


> Oh gosh, that's so incredibly sweet [emoji170] & the sapphire ring is magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> That grey-violet (griolet?) shade is beautiful on you. The Essie you mentioned (Merino Cool) is a staple for me year-round.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, this Red Fiend is very proud you picked up that fabulous Revlon red! :buttercup: The brush may look odd (double barrel), but I quite like it for "precision" painting.




Thanks so much! 
I'm such a neutral girl but lately I've been so loving everyone's reds I really wanted to give one a try! I like the brush as well! I'll definitely post pics after this "experiment" [emoji6] 
Ps I'm now going to start using the term griolet bc it's fantastic!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> Gah...love that peach on you! My first thought was: yummy [emoji7]


thanks! The color reminds me of a creamsicle.


----------



## IndigoRose

inherforties said:


> What an awesome color! Looks great on you too.


Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

amadea88 said:


> I love this color!  It looks beautiful on you


Thank you!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Last weeks red mani FINALLY chipped! But I'm still loving the red... So i did it again!

Essie Really Red


----------



## taniherd

Pahlish Last Rose of Summer


----------



## frick&frack

inherforties said:


> Orly Charged Up
> 
> Shed the lighter calmer color for something more bold for a trip to the beach this weekend. Normally not a purple person, but I'm trying to branch out and try new colors.




The purple looks fantastic on you! I hope you like it. Have a great trip to the beach.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Last weeks red mani FINALLY chipped! But I'm still loving the red... So i did it again!
> 
> Essie Really Red




You were meant to wear red on those nails! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Pahlish Last Rose of Summer




Beautiful purple on you! Perfect name for this weekend too.


----------



## inherforties

Sophie-Rose said:


> Last weeks red mani FINALLY chipped! But I'm still loving the red... So i did it again!
> 
> Essie Really Red




love that red!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous! The perfect tropical color to say goodbye to summer.



Thank you f&f! I was about to write that down but I was in a hurry at the time lol You can read what I was thinking 



IndigoRose said:


> Peachy Keen - China Glaze
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114708



Very pretty on you! Love this color but doesn't look good on me.



Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3116056
> 
> 
> I opted for a full glitter today-OPI Today I Accomplished Zero.



Great vampy color! Hmmm I'm itching a bit of vampy color for my nails right now but I still want one more neutral/bright color to wear. Let's see what I'll end up to.



Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean
> 
> View attachment 3116890



 I'm speechless!



inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907



Great color for a meeting!



PewPew said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect fun, but subtle polish for a business meeting. I really dig the latest Nails Inc formula & hope it stays on long for you.
> 
> I'm inspired to reach for a color in the same family for my next mani, Diorific Frimas (Winter 2013). The shimmer isn't as prominent in person.
> 
> Photo source:
> http://theobsessedblog.com/2013/10/16/dior-diorific-vernis-for-holiday-2013/



This is a gorgeous nail polish from Dior. Bad it was not released here in Europe. I'm patiently waiting for their Holiday Collection 2015


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> Pahlish Last Rose of Summer



Gorgeous! I love the np's name too.



inherforties said:


> Orly Charged Up
> 
> Shed the lighter calmer color for something more bold for a trip to the beach this weekend. Normally not a purple person, but I'm trying to branch out and try new colors.
> 
> View attachment 3118949



This purple looks great on you! It's kinda weird because I tend to wear colors now that I don't like before....greens, light green, white, yellows lol It's really fun to try ne colors, carry on!


----------



## roundandround

Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle


----------



## pollekeskisses

roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle


Pretty, very sophisticated.


----------



## tflowers921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Last weeks red mani FINALLY chipped! But I'm still loving the red... So i did it again!
> 
> Essie Really Red
> View attachment 3119306




Beautiful! You have great nails!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle




The shimmer you added makes the beige look elegant!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

inherforties said:


> Orly Charged Up
> 
> Shed the lighter calmer color for something more bold for a trip to the beach this weekend. Normally not a purple person, but I'm trying to branch out and try new colors.
> 
> View attachment 3118949



As a purple fan , I love it !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Last weeks red mani FINALLY chipped! But I'm still loving the red... So i did it again!
> 
> Essie Really Red
> View attachment 3119306



Red is your color ! Looks great !



taniherd said:


> Pahlish Last Rose of Summer



Wow !



roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle



So beautiful and elegant ! I really love Perle , but I had lots of problems with it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle




Gorgeous!


----------



## Deborah1986

Paradisio from chanel


----------



## pollekeskisses

Ombre?  Gradient? Fall themed atleast.






Gold: Julep dahlia
Orange/Red: Zoya channing 
Red: hare polish rusty hearts


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## tflowers921

pollie-jean said:


>




love!!!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Ombre?  Gradient? Fall themed atleast.
> 
> 
> 
> Gold: Julep dahlia
> 
> Orange/Red: Zoya channing
> 
> Red: hare polish rusty hearts




So cute! Looks like metallic candy corn.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




You look great in gray too!


----------



## Cayca

I've been away from forum for a couple of weeks and you have posted so many gorgeous manis in the meantime.


----------



## Cayca

Kailuagal said:


> Cupcake Polish Araminta. My current mani. I'm loving this color. It's holo AND sparkly. It's a little lighter than this picture. I've attached a pic that the true color is closer to.



It is truly gorgeous.



Librarychickie said:


> Been wearing Dior Vibrato this week. Day 4 of this mani.
> 
> View attachment 3110425



Beautiful polish and such a pretty photo.



Pollie-Jean said:


> _Chanel Mediterranée_



Very vibrant and pretty.



IndigoRose said:


> Peachy Keen - China Glaze
> 
> View attachment 3114708



So beautifully bright.



misstrine85 said:


> YSL Fuchsia Cubiste [emoji173]&#65039; it's a tad more purple irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115247



I love this sort of red.


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> Guerlain #700 Blue Ocean
> 
> View attachment 3116890



Oh this is so fresh and sweet.



inherforties said:


> Nails Inc Windsor Mews
> 
> Color change for an exec meeting tomorrow. First time using this brand. Love the brush! Curious to see its staying power.
> 
> View attachment 3116907



Love the shade. So neutral and pretty.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118747
> 
> I really liked the Revlon gel formula so I got a couple of colors. This is 2 of a kind, it's similar to Essie merino cool



I'd say it is a great colour and your ring is a showstopper.



roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle



Lovely combination and so ladylike.



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Is it green or grey? Whichever it is, I love it.


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> It is truly gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful polish and such a pretty photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Very vibrant and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> So beautifully bright.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this sort of red.




Aw thanks so much! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

pollekeskisses said:


> Ombre?  Gradient? Fall themed atleast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold: Julep dahlia
> Orange/Red: Zoya channing
> Red: hare polish rusty hearts



That's looks like candy corn


----------



## tflowers921

I finally went red...what do you think ladies???


----------



## chowlover2

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???




Gorgeous!


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???




Looks lovely


----------



## tflowers921

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!







sb1212 said:


> Looks lovely




Thank you! I think I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???




LOVE it on you!!! [emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji95]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Lovely color for Fall!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???




Beautiful, cannot go wrong with Red in my book![emoji106]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle




Nice touch to the Safari! I own the safari too; what a great neural.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I confess I really wanted to take off the glitter mani, haha! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I managed to wait till Day 6...giving my nails a break after my recent first gel polish.


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Thank you f&f! I was about to write that down but I was in a hurry at the time lol You can read what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you! Love this color but doesn't look good on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great vampy color! Hmmm I'm itching a bit of vampy color for my nails right now but I still want one more neutral/bright color to wear. Let's see what I'll end up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color for a meeting!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous nail polish from Dior. Bad it was not released here in Europe. I'm patiently waiting for their Holiday Collection 2015


Thank you!!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> So beautifully bright.



Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???


I think it looks fabulous!!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Dior Safari Beige topped with Perle


Love the combo!


----------



## IndigoRose

pollekeskisses said:


> Ombre?  Gradient? Fall themed atleast.


Definitely, reminds me of a sunset and the beautiful autumn leaves.


----------



## tflowers921

IndigoRose said:


> I think it looks fabulous!!







Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful, cannot go wrong with Red in my book![emoji106]







frick&frack said:


> LOVE it on you!!! [emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji95]




Thanks so much everybody!!! The more I look at it the more I love it! Thanks for all the encouragement!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## IndigoRose

Pollie-Jean said:


>


That's a great color for fall. Looks very nice on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

IndigoRose said:


> Definitely, reminds me of a sunset and the beautiful autumn leaves.


And that was what I was going for, the seasons colour changes.


----------



## inherforties

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Love it! It's a great red too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> love!!!





frick&frack said:


> You look great in gray too!





Cayca said:


> Very vibrant and pretty.



Thank you all 



Cayca said:


> Is it green or grey? Whichever it is, I love it.



It's a greyish green



Chinese Warrior said:


> Lovely color for Fall!!!





IndigoRose said:


> That's a great color for fall. Looks very nice on you!



Thank you both ! Fall is already here ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???



Love it !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.


----------



## Cayca

Chinese Warrior said:


> Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
> Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120719



It is very interesting and wearable shade.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???




Gorgeous! Red is such a classic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Amazing colour! Looks great with your skin-tone!


----------



## ScottyGal

ASP Signature Gel - Shocking Pink


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
> Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120719




Very pretty! I try to do keep mine clean every once in a while & I can't last very long either [emoji23]


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Lovely color! Looks great on you!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
> Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120719




Hehe. Giving your nails a rest is a good idea...in theory. [emoji6]

The khaki/tan looks great on you! I love a touch of shimmer.


----------



## Jen123

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
> I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...
> 
> View attachment 3120895




What an awesome polish!


----------



## pollekeskisses

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
> I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...
> 
> View attachment 3120895


Looks great on you!


----------



## CatePNW

Went 2 weeks without polish to strengthen my nails, did not work and I couldn't stand them.  It was hard to start back up with this dark color, since I have bad eyes and shaky hands, but they look ok at the distance most anyone will see my nails!

OPI Russian Navy (sometimes purple/black, sometimes blue)


----------



## Jen123

CatePNW said:


> Went 2 weeks without polish to strengthen my nails, did not work and I couldn't stand them.  It was hard to start back up with this dark color, since I have bad eyes and shaky hands, but they look ok at the distance most anyone will see my nails!
> 
> OPI Russian Navy (sometimes purple/black, sometimes blue)
> 
> View attachment 3121007
> View attachment 3121008




Russian navy is one of my favorites!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???


 
Big fan of red... your nails look great


----------



## karylicious

tflowers921 said:


> love!!!




Gorgeous


----------



## its_a_keeper

Jen123 said:


> What an awesome polish!







pollekeskisses said:


> Looks great on you!




Thank you Ladies


----------



## Kailuagal

So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine. 
First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.


----------



## leslieann79

It's Holoeptember! 
First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity


----------



## JDV

Chanel Pearl Drop, white after Labor Day.  Such a rebel!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Went 2 weeks without polish to strengthen my nails, did not work and I couldn't stand them.  It was hard to start back up with this dark color, since I have bad eyes and shaky hands, but they look ok at the distance most anyone will see my nails!
> 
> OPI Russian Navy (sometimes purple/black, sometimes blue)




Gorgeous classic OPI!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine.
> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.




Both manis are beautiful! Glad to hear the storms are passing you by.


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> It's Holoeptember!
> 
> First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
> 
> Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity




Hehe...love it! Both colors look fantastic on you, but I'm partial to orange right now (probably because it looks great on you, but terrible on me).


----------



## inherforties

Back to work tomorrow!

Zoya Brigette 




This is a new color for me and I really like it.


----------



## inherforties

Kailuagal said:


> So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine.
> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.




Love both but really love the A England Iseult. What a great nude!


----------



## Librarychickie

Tom Ford Sugar Dune. 

It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.


----------



## inherforties

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482




Nice! I love Tom Ford's lipsticks' pink shades. I should try the polish too! [emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

inherforties said:


> Back to work tomorrow!
> 
> Zoya Brigette
> 
> This is a new color for me and I really like it.




Nice neutral for work!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.




Pretty mani! I feel sorry for you with the fluorescent lights. Yuck.


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482




Nails looking fab as always


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
> Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120719



Love this !



_Lee said:


> ASP Signature Gel - Shocking Pink



Wow, that's really shocking ! Looks great !



its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
> I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...
> 
> View attachment 3120895



Very special ! Looks beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine.
> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.



Both are beautiful ! My favorite is the second



leslieann79 said:


> It's Holoeptember!
> First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
> Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity



Love the purple



Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482



That's pretty !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CatePNW said:


> Went 2 weeks without polish to strengthen my nails, did not work and I couldn't stand them.  It was hard to start back up with this dark color, since I have bad eyes and shaky hands, but they look ok at the distance most anyone will see my nails!
> 
> OPI Russian Navy (sometimes purple/black, sometimes blue)
> 
> View attachment 3121007
> View attachment 3121008



Your nails look very good !



inherforties said:


> Back to work tomorrow!
> 
> Zoya Brigette
> 
> View attachment 3121483
> 
> 
> This is a new color for me and I really like it.



Very decent ! Love it !


----------



## glamer

Ysl bleu majorelle with opi matte top coat.


----------



## bernacular

Nars jungle red [emoji140]&#127995;


----------



## its_a_keeper

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482




Awesome color! Perfect on you!



glamer said:


> View attachment 3121566
> View attachment 3121567
> 
> Ysl bleu majorelle with opi matte top coat.




This looks so pretty and vibrant!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine.
> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.


Both look really good on you. I really like that first combination, it's very festive!


----------



## pollekeskisses

leslieann79 said:


> It's Holoeptember!
> First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
> Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity


Loving both the purple and the Orange on you. The last one seems like a reasonable subtle colour on you, I'm afraid it wouldn't look nearly as good on my pale hands. Yet it's droolworthy!


----------



## pollekeskisses

glamer said:


> View attachment 3121566
> View attachment 3121567
> 
> Ysl bleu majorelle with opi matte top coat.


Very bold, I like how you can pull it off!


----------



## Cayca

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
> I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...
> 
> View attachment 3120895



I love it. It is so gentle and feminine and suits you nicely.



Kailuagal said:


> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres.



Oh, I love this combo.



leslieann79 said:


> It's Holoeptember!
> First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
> Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity



That orange looks so happy. 



inherforties said:


> Back to work tomorrow!
> 
> Zoya Brigette
> 
> View attachment 3121483
> 
> 
> This is a new color for me and I really like it.



It looks lovely on you.



Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> View attachment 3121482



You have so pretty nails that I like every polish you wear, even this one, and I'm not a fan of nude.


----------



## glamer

its_a_keeper said:


> This looks so pretty and vibrant!







pollekeskisses said:


> Very bold, I like how you can pull it off!




Thanks. It is definitely a weekend mani


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved Artdeco Greige Island again


----------



## frick&frack

glamer said:


> Ysl bleu majorelle with opi matte top coat.




Fantastic bright blue!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Artdeco Greige Island again




You wear it so well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## AbyFine




----------



## sb1212

AbyFine said:


>




Wow those look pretty cool


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nothing fancy...

Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast 
Color: Keep Vinyl Alive


----------



## frick&frack

AbyFine said:


>




Blingy toes!


----------



## frick&frack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing fancy...
> 
> Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast
> Color: Keep Vinyl Alive




Elegant charcoal! WnW makes great polish.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just removed my red polish... Think i might go for a short black mani tomorrow.... Give the red a week off haha


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482




Gorgeous color!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just removed my red polish... Think i might go for a short black mani tomorrow.... Give the red a week off haha




Would love to see the black on your nails.  I was thinking of doing black too


----------



## amadea88

Opi Shorts Story


----------



## amadea88

AbyFine said:


>



Love this


----------



## sb1212

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing fancy...
> 
> Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast
> Color: Keep Vinyl Alive
> 
> View attachment 3121974




I like this color


----------



## chowlover2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing fancy...
> 
> Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast
> Color: Keep Vinyl Alive
> 
> View attachment 3121974




Love that!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438




Oooo I'm so jealous!!!!! That is stunning!!!
I need that in my collection!
[emoji7]


----------



## misstrine85

Sophie-Rose said:


> Oooo I'm so jealous!!!!! That is stunning!!!
> I need that in my collection!
> [emoji7]




You really should try to find it. I think it is 2 or 3 years old, but perhaps on ebay? [emoji1]


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438




I like this on you


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle




Looks great on your shorties!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Licorice 
After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
But... I always love a black mani!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814




I love it


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Diorette!


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814



You can't go wrong with black and Licorice is one of the best blacks.


----------



## tflowers921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814




This looks great on you!


----------



## inherforties

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814



A great black! Looks awesome!


----------



## leslieann79

Stepping out of my comfort zone and I like it. Androgynie by Orly


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Hehe...love it! Both colors look fantastic on you, but I'm partial to orange right now (probably because it looks great on you, but terrible on me).



thank you


----------



## leslieann79

pollekeskisses said:


> Loving both the purple and the Orange on you. The last one seems like a reasonable subtle colour on you, I'm afraid it wouldn't look nearly as good on my pale hands. Yet it's droolworthy!


Thank you!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing fancy...
> 
> Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast
> Color: Keep Vinyl Alive
> 
> View attachment 3121974



Can I have your nails please ?


----------



## leslieann79

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438





Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814



I'm loving both of these blacks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814


 

Gorgeous & also love a black mani!!


----------



## tflowers921

Loving this formula. The color is Hold Em


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3123295
> 
> Loving this formula. The color is Hold Em




Pretty


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Pretty




Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!




You have the ideal nails for red & black manis [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Dior Diorette!




Gorgeous color for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Stepping out of my comfort zone and I like it. Androgynie by Orly




Me likey too![emoji7] that's one of my fav orlys.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Loving this formula. The color is Hold Em




Oooooo...I'm loving purple on you!


----------



## Librarychickie

A-England The Blessed Damozel


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel




Gorgeous color, finish, & duochrome! A England is outstanding.


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color for fall!



Thank you!



Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344




My fav purple!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

leslieann79 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your nails please ?




Yes!!!... Lol...  These nails are a pain to maintain. I'm always so paranoid of breaking one.


----------



## PewPew

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3120523
> 
> I finally went red...what do you think ladies???



OOOOH, LA LA! Welcome to the red side, my friend! Queen of Hearts suits you beautifully & your application is spot on! 



misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438


 This is such a lovely color. The Diorific bottle and those great holiday shimmers make me so happy 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814



Smokin'! You make any color look fab. Maybe one day we'll see you in a red & black combo mani?! :buttercup:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438





Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814





leslieann79 said:


> Stepping out of my comfort zone and I like it. Androgynie by Orly



Love these dark manis


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3123295
> 
> Loving this formula. The color is Hold Em



Soo beautiful !



Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344



That's just great !

I can't wait to get the new Dior - Be Dior
https://media.douglas.de/878430/900_0/DIOR-Nagellack-Dior_Vernis.jpg


----------



## Melora24

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344



That is an amazing purple, I love it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344




Oo that's gorgeous!!!! Love it!!
What's the brush like?


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344




Beautiful purple!


----------



## JDV

Chanel Pearl Drop


----------



## roundandround

IndigoRose said:


> Love the combo!





Cayca said:


> Lovely combination and so ladylike.






pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty, very sophisticated.



Thanks ladies! Just removed it yesterday, 4 days with 2 very tiny chips. Love that combo.



frick&frack said:


> The shimmer you added makes the beige look elegant!



Thank you f&f! Perle is very, very pretty viel for almost many colors. Love it esp. under the (sun)light. The shimmers looks so pretty. Worth the money for me.




Chinese Warrior said:


> Nice touch to the Safari! I own the safari too; what a great neural.



Thank you! It really is a great neutral. frick&frack (f&f) said it on me before that it's my manne mani color which I don't forget lol 




Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful and elegant ! I really love Perle , but I had lots of problems with it



Thank you! You had lots of problems with Perle???ush: WHY??? I know you love Perle and it's bad you have problems with it, which I don't.


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


------------------------



pollekeskisses said:


> Ombre?  Gradient? Fall themed atleast.
> 
> 
> Gold: Julep dahlia
> Orange/Red: Zoya channing
> Red: hare polish rusty hearts



Great color together. Love the Gold Julep Dahlia. Love gold color on my toes. 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Bare nails? Who was I kidding?LOL
> Back in my comfort zone..KIKO 371..too bad the pretty shimmer in the bottle is barely visible on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120719



LOVE this color! Bad that shimmers doesn't show up. But nevertheless, it's stunning on you.



its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing OPI Liquid Sand - Solitaire
> I just love the Sparkle, of course in my crappy pic you can't really see it...
> 
> View attachment 3120895



Hey Sweets you're back! Miss you on here, it's a long time since you posted. I hope you'll come here more often just like before. That's very pretty! I swatched the black color when it was released. Tho I find it very pretty but I was quiet annoyed with the sandy feel lol. But I was soooo close to get it. I don't have any regrets tho.



Kailuagal said:


> So many awesome mani pics I've missed!  Here are a couple of mine.
> First I tried Picture Polish Sky with accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres. Felt like I was going to a wedding so I changed to A England Iseult. We've been missing a few hurricanes here...Thank God...but it is stormy and that weather makes me want lighter colors. Lol
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday.



WOW, first of all love the shape of your nails and second of all both manis looks gorgeous! I esp. love the second one.


----------



## roundandround

leslieann79 said:


> It's Holoeptember!
> First picture is ModLacquer Telekinetic
> Orange polish is Superchic Lacquer Reverse Polarity



Wohoooo great holo manis! Love!



inherforties said:


> Back to work tomorrow!
> 
> Zoya Brigette
> 
> View attachment 3121483
> 
> 
> This is a new color for me and I really like it.



Very pretty color on you!



Librarychickie said:


> Tom Ford Sugar Dune.
> 
> It's a tad pinker in real life. I live in an energy efficient home with those horrible fluorescent bulbs. I detest them, and I can't change them b/c the fixtures are only made for fluorescent bulbs. Putting on my makeup is a blooming nightmare, too.
> 
> View attachment 3121482



Hmmm, I hope this color will not lead me to wander to the TF counter. This is just an amazing color on you. Another LOVE mani for me.



glamer said:


> View attachment 3121566
> View attachment 3121567
> 
> Ysl bleu majorelle with opi matte top coat.



Goodness me, this is another color that calls my name. Love this kind of blue. Looks gorgeous on you.



Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Artdeco Greige Island again



Very pretty!



AbyFine said:


>



Holy Cow  Gorgeousnesssss! I know someone on here who is in the edge of 
salivating upon seeing this pedi just like me. Bad it's not summer around here anymore, otherwise I will definitely do this kind of pedi.


----------



## roundandround

chowlover2 said:


> Dior Diorette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122822



Love seeing this on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> After my red mani addiction it's really take me some adjusting to get used to this....
> But... I always love a black mani!
> View attachment 3122814



You carry red and black colors nicely!



misstrine85 said:


> Dior Diva, my pic doesn't show the amazing multicolored sparkle [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122438



Pretty!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing fancy...
> 
> Brand: Wet-n-Wild Megalast
> Color: Keep Vinyl Alive
> 
> View attachment 3121974



Very nice on you! what a cute wallet as well.


----------



## roundandround

After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.

KOH Groovy Green


----------



## Melora24

roundandround said:


> After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.
> 
> KOH Groovy Green



Now I realize I have nothing like that, and it's a mistake. Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

OPI St. Mark's the Spot. LOVE this color! Looks even prettier in the sunlight.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344



Wow, what a lovely color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

roundandround said:


> After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.
> 
> KOH Groovy Green


Very pretty shade!


----------



## Librarychickie

Pollie-Jean said:


> Soo beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> That's just great !
> 
> I can't wait to get the new Dior - Be Dior
> https://media.douglas.de/878430/900_0/DIOR-Nagellack-Dior_Vernis.jpg


I also am on the lookout for this new purple, too!


----------



## Librarychickie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Oo that's gorgeous!!!! Love it!!
> What's the brush like?


I can't say there's anything remarkable about the brush -- a tad smaller than OPi, but the formula is dreamy -- as it is with all A-England polishes.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Thank you! It really is a great neutral. frick&frack (f&f) said it on me before that it's my manne mani color which I forget lol




[emoji7][emoji122]&#127995; it's definitely your manne mani [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I know someone on here who is in the edge of salivating upon seeing this pedi just like me.




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> KOH Groovy Green




Stunning! Gorgeous! You make this awesome green even more beautiful. [emoji7][emoji172]


----------



## frick&frack

BeachBagGal said:


> OPI St. Mark's the Spot. LOVE this color! Looks even prettier in the sunlight.



Beautiful blue, but the metallic finish pushes it into the awesome category!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful blue, but the metallic finish pushes it into the awesome category!


Thanks! Yeah I totally agree! This is going on my toes next. I'm slightly obsessed with this color right now lol.


----------



## PewPew

Librarychickie said:


> I also am on the lookout for this new purple, too!



So pretty! These type of shades are total kryptonite for me. They stick in my brain & I NEEEEED it now, no matter what's in my collection  

Currently wearing "In the Lobby" from Essie's fall collection. This creme-jelly is a couple of shades lighter than the vampy Essie Sole Mate.

Photo source: http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/08/essie-fall-2015-leggy-legend-collection-swatches-review.html


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thank you! You had lots of problems with Perle???ush: WHY??? I know you love Perle and it's bad you have problems with it, which I don't.



It's not getting hard, stays soft on my nails 



roundandround said:


> After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.
> 
> KOH Groovy Green



Beautiful !



Librarychickie said:


> I also am on the lookout for this new purple, too!



Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BeachBagGal said:


> OPI St. Mark's the Spot. LOVE this color! Looks even prettier in the sunlight.
> View attachment 3124129



Pretty !



PewPew said:


> So pretty! These type of shades are total kryptonite for me. They stick in my brain & I NEEEEED it now, no matter what's in my collection
> 
> Currently wearing "In the Lobby" from Essie's fall collection. This creme-jelly is a couple of shades lighter than the vampy Essie Sole Mate.
> 
> Photo source: http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/08/essie-fall-2015-leggy-legend-collection-swatches-review.html



Nice dark red !


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> So pretty! These type of shades are total kryptonite for me. They stick in my brain & I NEEEEED it now, no matter what's in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing "In the Lobby" from Essie's fall collection. This creme-jelly is a couple of shades lighter than the vampy Essie Sole Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/08/essie-fall-2015-leggy-legend-collection-swatches-review.html




Love that!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's not getting hard, stays soft on my nails


I have that same issue with two other brands. Simply won't work with my body chemistry (and medicines).


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Currently wearing "In the Lobby" from Essie's fall collection. This creme-jelly is a couple of shades lighter than the vampy Essie Sole Mate.




Love me a good vamp [emoji7]


----------



## fendifemale

Milani Mint Crush


----------



## BeachBagGal

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3125240
> 
> 
> Milani Mint Crush


Pretty mint!


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> A-England The Blessed Damozel
> 
> View attachment 3123344



Such a stunning purple.



roundandround said:


> After seeing a blogger with this shade, I know what to wear today.
> 
> KOH Groovy Green



Love that light blue on you.



BeachBagGal said:


> OPI St. Mark's the Spot. LOVE this color! Looks even prettier in the sunlight.
> View attachment 3124129



I'm not a fan of metallic blues, but I like this one.


----------



## glamer

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3125240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Mint Crush




Beautiful! Looks great on you.


----------



## Cayca

p2 Lovely


----------



## frick&frack

fendifemale said:


> Milani Mint Crush




It glows on you...love it!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> p2 Lovely




How cool! The finish reminds me of the OPI suedes or the Zoya pixie dust collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> p2 Lovely


That's cool looking! Does it have a rough texture?


----------



## pollekeskisses

I accidentally posted this in the wrong topic yesterday.






China glaze Bohemian Rhapsody (retired).
And nailpatches on my thumbs. 

Sorry about no clean up yet, I always do that like an hour later, so polish is really set.


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> How cool! The finish reminds me of the OPI suedes or the Zoya pixie dust collection.





BeachBagGal said:


> That's cool looking! Does it have a rough texture?



Thanks, gals. It does have a rough texture, but not as gritty as Pixie Dust.


----------



## roundandround

Cayca said:


> Love that light blue on you.



Thank you, it's actually green! It looks so close to Chanel's Nouvelle Vague.



Melora24 said:


> Now I realize I have nothing like that, and it's a mistake. Beautiful!



Thank you! This kind of shade is really stunning, love it seeing on somebody else's nails that's why I got this shade lol



BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty shade!



Thank you!




frick&frack said:


> Stunning! Gorgeous! You make this awesome green even more beautiful. [emoji7][emoji172]



Thanks 




Pollie-Jean said:


> It's not getting hard, stays soft on my nails
> 
> Beautiful !



Thank you Pollie! Really? How bad! Did you tried it more than once? Maybe it's the base color that doesn't go with the formula of Perle? So far I only painted Perle over another Dior np, will try to paint it over another brand. I hope I can get a good result.

-------------



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3125240
> 
> 
> Milani Mint Crush



Very pretty on you!


----------



## roundandround

pollekeskisses said:


> I accidentally posted this in the wrong topic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China glaze Bohemian Rhapsody (retired).
> And nailpatches on my thumbs.
> 
> Sorry about no clean up yet, I always do that like an hour later, so polish is really set.



Bohemian Rhapsody is so prettyon you! Love that song too.



Cayca said:


> p2 Lovely



Fab mani on you!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> I accidentally posted this in the wrong topic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> China glaze Bohemian Rhapsody (retired).
> 
> And nailpatches on my thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about no clean up yet, I always do that like an hour later, so polish is really set.




Love the color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wet-n-Wild Megalast in "Stop and Mel the Roses"... Love the colors in their new fall collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3125240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Mint Crush




Beautiful... Love any shade of green.


----------



## BeachBagGal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wet-n-Wild Megalast in "Stop and Mel the Roses"... Love the colors in their new fall collection.
> 
> View attachment 3126325


So pretty! I need to check them out. I think they're great inexpensive nail polishes...and I love the brush.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thank you Pollie! Really? How bad! Did you tried it more than once? Maybe it's the base color that doesn't go with the formula of Perle? So far I only painted Perle over another Dior np, will try to paint it over another brand. I hope I can get a good result.



I tried it in all conceivables variations and had two bottles of it. 
It's not made for me, I guess


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3125240
> 
> 
> Milani Mint Crush



Looks great on you !



Cayca said:


> p2 Lovely



That's really pretty !



pollekeskisses said:


> I accidentally posted this in the wrong topic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China glaze Bohemian Rhapsody (retired).
> And nailpatches on my thumbs.
> 
> Sorry about no clean up yet, I always do that like an hour later, so polish is really set.



Beautiful !



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wet-n-Wild Megalast in "Stop and Mel the Roses"... Love the colors in their new fall collection.
> 
> View attachment 3126325



Great color !


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Thank you, it's actually green! It looks so close to Chanel's Nouvelle Vague.!



I still like it. 



roundandround said:


> Fab mani on you!





Pollie-Jean said:


> That's really pretty !



Thanks, gals. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Miroir


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Miroir



That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.

Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.
> 
> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.



Wow , that's the most beautiful black mani I've ever seen 
... and thank you 
-------------------------------------

I'm boring :greengrin:
so I'm wearing the same colors in minimal different shades over and over again


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I cut my nails short and gave myself another red mani... I regret not doing black again.. I love a short black mani!
Anyway... Here's my red mani
Essie - Russian Roulette


----------



## frick&frack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wet-n-Wild Megalast in "Stop and Mel the Roses"... Love the colors in their new fall collection.




That's gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Miroir




Very cool! Perfect name for that silver metallic.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.




Love it! The stamping is awesome. Are you holding a piece of labradorite? I see a blue flash on the stone.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm boring :greengrin:
> so I'm wearing the same colors in minimal different shades over and over again




We love what we love. This color looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I cut my nails short and gave myself another red mani... I regret not doing black again.. I love a short black mani!
> Anyway... Here's my red mani
> Essie - Russian Roulette




Fantastic! I love black and red on nubbins.


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow , that's the most beautiful black mani I've ever seen
> ... and thank you
> -------------------------------------
> 
> I'm boring :greengrin:
> so I'm wearing the same colors in minimal different shades over and over again



Thank YOU. And I love these purply-taupy-greys you wear so well.



Sophie-Rose said:


> I cut my nails short and gave myself another  red mani... I regret not doing black again.. I love a short black mani!
> Anyway... Here's my red mani
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3126611



I think you can't go wrong with red polish on short nails. It's just lovely.



frick&frack said:


> Love it! The stamping is awesome. Are  you holding a piece of labradorite? I see a blue flash on the  stone.



Thanks. Yes, it is labradorite. I have quite a few and I often use this one for mani photos. 




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.
> 
> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Ooo so cool!


----------



## leslieann79

Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny


----------



## karylicious

Cayca said:


> That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.
> 
> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Which polished did you use for this awsome look?


----------



## BeachBagGal

leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny




Loooove! So cool!


----------



## tflowers921

Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127230
> 
> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it




Pretty. I haven't seen this shade before


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Pretty. I haven't seen this shade before




Thanks! I actually hadn't either. It's one of the cashmere matte ones and I feel like I don't see them often.


----------



## amadea88

leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny



That's so gorgeous on you.


----------



## amadea88

tflowers921 said:


> Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127230
> 
> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it



Such a pretty color, I love it.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it




Pretty blue! Looks like it has aqua shimmer too, or is it a duochrome?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Essie Secret Affair. Used to be my fav nude 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with shimmer shade before I discover Dior Safari Beige.


----------



## tflowers921

amadea88 said:


> Such a pretty color, I love it.







frick&frack said:


> Pretty blue! Looks like it has aqua shimmer too, or is it a duochrome?




Thank you! 
F&F they describe it as "sultry satin greige beneath deep purple shimmer", but it totally looks blue with the flash! It definitely looks duo chrome with the shiny top coat, but not as much so if I leave it matte


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Essie Secret Affair. Used to be my fav nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shimmer shade before I discover Dior Safari Beige.




I love this color. 
Ps, I love your ring! I'm very partial to colored stone engagement rings, mine is a sapphire


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> I love this color.
> Ps, I love your ring! I'm very partial to colored stone engagement rings, mine is a sapphire




Thank you tflowers921! I love sapphire too!!This ruby is a 'push present' from hubby for the birth of our daughter. I am trying to wear it more.)


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny



It looks so cool. I love the depth it has.



tflowers921 said:


> Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127230
> 
> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it



Oh, I love it. Now I want to put mine on.


----------



## Cayca

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo so cool!



Thanks. 



karylicious said:


> Which polished did you use for this awsome look?



It's just black polish (in this case Broken Paradise by Serbian brand Aura) and I used matte top coat to stamp a design.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Essie Secret Affair. Used to be my fav nude with shimmer shade before I discover Dior Safari Beige.




Looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you!
> F&F they describe it as "sultry satin greige beneath deep purple shimmer", but it totally looks blue with the flash! It definitely looks duo chrome with the shiny top coat, but not as much so if I leave it matte




Wow. The flash completely changed the color.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny


Spectacular! Love that sparkle!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> p2 Lovely


Beautiful! How long did this last? I notice for me when I wear glitter polish I get chips within the first 3 days. Maybe I just need to keep them short if I'm wearing that kind of polish.


----------



## MahoganyQT

leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny




Pretty!


----------



## leslieann79

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wet-n-Wild Megalast in "Stop and Mel the Roses"... Love the colors in their new fall collection.
> 
> View attachment 3126325





Cayca said:


> That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.
> 
> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Sophie-Rose said:


> I cut my nails short and gave myself another red mani... I regret not doing black again.. I love a short black mani!
> Anyway... Here's my red mani
> Essie - Russian Roulette
> View attachment 3126611



All very pretty mani's.


----------



## leslieann79

BeachBagGal said:


> Loooove! So cool!





amadea88 said:


> That's so gorgeous on you.





Cayca said:


> It looks so cool. I love the depth it has.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love it. Now I want to put mine on.





IndigoRose said:


> Spectacular! Love that sparkle!





MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## leslieann79

I was thinking halloween when I picked this one. Excuse the mani, my falsies desperately need a re-do. This is by fingerpaints called Silkscreen Green.


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Wow. The flash completely changed the color.






Completely...this is the same color without the flash


----------



## BeachBagGal

leslieann79 said:


> I was thinking halloween when I picked this one. Excuse the mani, my falsies desperately need a re-do. This is by fingerpaints called Silkscreen Green.




Ooo what a fun green!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> I was thinking halloween when I picked this one. Excuse the mani, my falsies desperately need a re-do. This is by fingerpaints called Silkscreen Green.




That bright green is so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128108
> 
> Completely...this is the same color without the flash




Woah. Huge difference. It's pretty without the flash too.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nails INC-Montpeiler Walk


----------



## uhpharm01

tflowers921 said:


> Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127230
> 
> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it



That's so pretty


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128108
> 
> Completely...this is the same color without the flash




Like the nail color and LOVE the ring, babe!! That sapphire is a beauty!![emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> All very pretty mani's.





IndigoRose said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!!



Thank you. 



IndigoRose said:


> Beautiful! How long did this last? I notice  for me when I wear glitter polish I get chips within the first 3 days.  Maybe I just need to keep them short if I'm wearing that kind of  polish.



I had to change this one sooner than needed. Generally, with regular glitter polish I get chipping the same day I paint my nails, but this is textured polish and those don't tend to chip on me at all.



leslieann79 said:


> I was thinking halloween when I picked this  one. Excuse the mani, my falsies desperately need a re-do. This is by  fingerpaints called Silkscreen Green.



It is a fun polish and looks like it would be great for nail art or base for some crazy glitter.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Orly miss conduct


----------



## theITbag

5 day old Essie Bordeux.  I have the best manicurist.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Orly miss conduct




Beautiful deep pink!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> 5 day old Essie Bordeux.  I have the best manicurist.




This deep red looks great on you!


----------



## Melora24

OPI Kyoto Pearl.
I feel like I have little shells instead of nails


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Like the nail color and LOVE the ring, babe!! That sapphire is a beauty!![emoji106][emoji322]




Aw thanks! I forgot we were just talking about this  I usually take my nail pics at night after I take my ring off!


----------



## tflowers921

Melora24 said:


> OPI Kyoto Pearl.
> I feel like I have little shells instead of nails




This is so sweet!


----------



## tflowers921

Opi Tickle My Francey


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128975
> 
> Opi Tickle My Francey




Color looks nice on you


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful deep pink!


Thank you. I love how it explodes in sunlight with all the glitters.


----------



## Cayca

pollekeskisses said:


> Orly miss conduct



Where are other nails? This is such a cool shade, I wish we could see it in a full mani.



theITbag said:


> 5 day old Essie Bordeux.  I have the best manicurist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128789



Great mani and, wow, such durability.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128975
> 
> Opi Tickle My Francey



I like it. It is so wearable.

Had to change my mani again so I finally gave Catrice Plum Me Up Scotty from their LE Holomania a whirl. I have to use these sunny days before autumnal bleakness sets in.




http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> Where are other nails? This is such a cool shade, I wish we could see it in a full mani.
> 
> Had to change my mani again so I finally gave Catrice Plum Me Up Scotty from their LE Holomania a whirl. I have to use these sunny days before autumnal bleakness sets in.


Really shaky.hands, so I opted for a.focussed thumb vs four or five very blurry fingers, haha.

Plum me up is such a nice colour, and it looks great on you!


----------



## Cayca

pollekeskisses said:


> Really shaky.hands, so I opted for a.focussed thumb vs four or five very blurry fingers, haha.



Ouch. At least you can enjoy looking at it on all of your nails. 



pollekeskisses said:


> Plum me up is such a nice colour, and it looks great on you!



Dank je wel.


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI Kyoto Pearl.
> I feel like I have little shells instead of nails




Your nails look like pearls!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Opi Tickle My Francey




Great pinky neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Thank you. I love how it explodes in sunlight with all the glitters.




That's why I love scattered holo glitter [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Had to change my mani again so I finally gave Catrice Plum Me Up Scotty from their LE Holomania a whirl. I have to use these sunny days before autumnal bleakness sets in.




That's an awesome linear holo!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Color looks nice on you







frick&frack said:


> Great pinky neutral!




Thank you!


----------



## amadea88

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128975
> 
> Opi Tickle My Francey



I love this.  Looks great on you.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Elephantastic Pink


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Rouge Dada [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kailuagal

Nails, Inc. Princes Palace with accent fingers. Please excuse my dry fingers. This is pre-moisturizer.


----------



## Cayca

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Rouge Dada [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129566



Oh, this is pretty. I'm always on the lookout for nice deep dark reds.



frick&frack said:


> That's an awesome linear holo!



Thanks. It's a bit too subtle for my liking, but quite wearable.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Rouge Dada [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129566




Gorgeous, I am loving all the YSL polishes!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc. Princes Palace with accent fingers. Please excuse my dry fingers. This is pre-moisturizer.


Looks really nice on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> That's why I love scattered holo glitter [emoji7]


It's one of a few rare ones I have left. After moving, a polish box being dropped during moving and a purge for the good cause. I find I am extremely picky when it comes to shattered Holo, most just have this ugly grayish look upon them.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Ciate - Ferris Wheel


----------



## Barbora

s3raph1nas said:


> Ciate - Ferris Wheel
> View attachment 3129663



Such a lovely color, I'm genuinely impressed!


----------



## MahoganyQT

pollekeskisses said:


> Orly miss conduct




Pretty


----------



## MahoganyQT

SHMG Super Charge


----------



## its_a_keeper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3128975
> 
> Opi Tickle My Francey



This looks great on you! Love the color!



Cayca said:


> Had to change my mani again so I finally gave Catrice Plum Me Up Scotty from their LE Holomania a whirl. I have to use these sunny days before autumnal bleakness sets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Such a great holo! Love it!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I am wearing Diors Yacht as I had a few important meetings I didn't want to put something too bright on my nails *lol*




Can't go wrong with a nude


----------



## MahoganyQT

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing Diors Yacht as I had a few important meetings I didn't want to put something too bright on my nails *lol*
> 
> View attachment 3129756
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a nude




Pretty nude.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Rouge Dada [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous color for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Nails, Inc. Princes Palace with accent fingers. Please excuse my dry fingers. This is pre-moisturizer.




Great blue & love the added sparkle!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> It's one of a few rare ones I have left. After moving, a polish box being dropped during moving and a purge for the good cause. I find I am extremely picky when it comes to shattered Holo, most just have this ugly grayish look upon them.




Oh nooooo! [emoji33][emoji30]


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Ciate - Ferris Wheel




Pretty pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> SHMG Super Charge




Cool swampy/lime green! I like your nails this length too.


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing Diors Yacht as I had a few important meetings I didn't want to put something too bright on my nails *lol*
> 
> Can't go wrong with a nude




Lovely mani! So good to see you here again 

How do you like your new job?


----------



## Deborah1986

Dior sunkissed , love it


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Oh nooooo! [emoji33][emoji30]


I was upset for a few days, but I realised there are more important things then polish (yes really! ) when I find I really miss one, I attempt to refind it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty nude.



thank you.



frick&frack said:


> Lovely mani! So good to see you here again
> 
> How do you like your new job?



thank you Frick! The App is finally working again and now after the wedding and settling into the 'new' Job things are not that hectic anymore... I will dig up out old Thread and write a bit


----------



## 336

Chanel Pirate


----------



## leslieann79

pollekeskisses said:


> Orly miss conduct





Cayca said:


> Where are other nails? This is such a cool shade, I wish we could see it in a full mani.
> 
> 
> 
> Great mani and, wow, such durability.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. It is so wearable.
> 
> Had to change my mani again so I finally gave Catrice Plum Me Up Scotty from their LE Holomania a whirl. I have to use these sunny days before autumnal bleakness sets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Beautiful mani's


----------



## leslieann79

China Glaze Five Rules. I'm surprised by how much I like this color. I feel very chic wearing it.


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Five Rules. I'm surprised by how much I like this color. I feel very chic wearing it.




That looks good on you


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> thank you Frick! The App is finally working again and now after the wedding and settling into the 'new' Job things are not that hectic anymore... I will dig up out old Thread and write a bit




So glad to hear all of your good news!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Five Rules. I'm surprised by how much I like this color. I feel very chic wearing it.




You look totally chic!


----------



## Cayca

s3raph1nas said:


> Ciate - Ferris Wheel
> View attachment 3129663



It looks quite cheerful. I like it.



its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing Diors Yacht as I had a few  important meetings I didn't want to put something too bright on my nails  *lol*
> 
> View attachment 3129756
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a nude



You can't go wrong with this sort of nude - it looks great on you.



leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Five Rules. I'm surprised by how  much I like this color. I feel very chic wearing it.



It suits you really well.


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Beautiful mani's





its_a_keeper said:


> Such a great holo! Love it!!!



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Jen123

its_a_keeper said:


> I am wearing Diors Yacht as I had a few important meetings I didn't want to put something too bright on my nails *lol*
> 
> View attachment 3129756
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with a nude




Beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> Cool swampy/lime green! I like your nails this length too.




Thanks! You're so sweet!


----------



## tflowers921

Flowerista


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3130537
> 
> Flowerista




Nice vibrant color


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Flowerista




Definitely like color on you! Fabu purple.


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Daisy
I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy
> 
> I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.




I like the light on you


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy
> 
> I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.




Love the way that looks on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3130537
> 
> Flowerista


Does it lean toward pink or is it a true purple (without really looking blue)? Can't tell from the picture. Does look great on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> Where are other nails? This is such a cool shade, I wish we could see it in a full mani.


You asked. Ignore tipwear it's on day 3 now. Pic with flash, no sun today.





Orly miss conduct


----------



## MahoganyQT

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy
> 
> I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.




This looks good on you.


----------



## tflowers921

pollekeskisses said:


> Does it lean toward pink or is it a true purple (without really looking blue)? Can't tell from the picture. Does look great on you!







frick&frack said:


> Definitely like color on you! Fabu purple.







sb1212 said:


> Nice vibrant color




Thanks everyone! It's one of my faves! 
Polle it's definitely between pink & purple, almost a vibrant fuschia? The flash definitely makes it look different, IRL it doesn't look blue 



Ps I think I need to invest in Miss Conduct, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Really Red



Think I'll do a black mani this weekend


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks everyone! It's one of my faves!
> Polle it's definitely between pink & purple, almost a vibrant fuschia? The flash definitely makes it look different, IRL it doesn't look blue
> View attachment 3130823
> 
> 
> Ps I think I need to invest in Miss Conduct, it's gorgeous!


Really nice!
Miss Conduct is worth it, I don't wear it often (orly doesn't stand up to work too well) but it is definatly a favourite polish.


----------



## leslieann79

sb1212 said:


> That looks good on you





frick&frack said:


> You look totally chic!





Cayca said:


> It looks quite cheerful. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with this sort of nude - it looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> It suits you really well.



Thanks yall


----------



## leslieann79

pollekeskisses said:


> You asked. Ignore tipwear it's on day 3 now. Pic with flash, no sun today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly miss conduct





Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3130824
> 
> 
> Think I'll do a black mani this weekend




Lovely nails.


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3130824
> 
> 
> Think I'll do a black mani this weekend




Would love to see your black mani again


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish Reign Beau


----------



## sb1212

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau




Pretty color on you


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> You asked. Ignore tipwear it's on day 3 now. Pic with flash, no sun today.
> 
> Orly miss conduct




Still love it [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> Think I'll do a black mani this weekend




So perfect!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau




What a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria

I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.




Iike this it's fun


----------



## taniherd

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color on you





frick&frack said:


> What a gorgeous shade of blue!



Thank you ladies.


----------



## tflowers921

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.




So cute!


----------



## Cayca

pollekeskisses said:


> You asked. Ignore tipwear it's on day 3 now. Pic with flash, no sun today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly miss conduct



So pretty.



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau



Stunning!



pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.



I like it. It does look cheerful.

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau


Oooo so pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.


Okay how much FUN is that!!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.




Very cheerful! Plumeria is one of my favorite glitters.


----------



## taniherd

Cayca said:


> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. It does look cheerful.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo so pretty!!



Thank you both


----------



## citruses

NONE. Because my nails keep breaking. 

I have Essie's Lollipop on my toes.


----------



## kblucero

RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status


----------



## BeachBagGal

kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478


Oh so DARN cute!


----------



## amadea88

kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478



Love this!


----------



## kblucero

amadea88 said:


> Love this!






BeachBagGal said:


> Oh so DARN cute!





Thanks  I spent an hour doing this


----------



## chowlover2

kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478




That was an hour well spent! I could manage my left hand, but my right hand would never look good!


----------



## PewPew

krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."

Photo source: Temptalia.com


----------



## tflowers921

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com




This is gorgeous, perfect for fall!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Ladylike


----------



## leslieann79

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com



Pretty


----------



## pollekeskisses

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3131854
> 
> Essie Ladylike


Wow amazing on you! Love the colour as well


----------



## BeachBagGal

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com


That's a prefect Fall color - cool!


----------



## tflowers921

pollekeskisses said:


> Wow amazing on you! Love the colour as well




Thanks! It's one of my favorites


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3131854
> 
> Essie Ladylike




Like this neutral color on you


----------



## sb1212

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com




Liking this color ! How is the formula?


----------



## frick&frack

kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status




Cute colored frenchie!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com




Perfect fall metallic!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Ladylike




Another nice neutral for you!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Like this neutral color on you







frick&frack said:


> Another nice neutral for you!




Thank you lovelies!


----------



## krissa

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com



 This is my go to for accent nails. I love that there's no dupe for this.



kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478


Mani is too cute!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3131854
> 
> Essie Ladylike



Lovely neutral. Now, I need this color, lol. I have to make sure I don't already have it.


----------



## krissa

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.



This is adorable. How do you like the BL top coat??


----------



## pollekeskisses

krissa said:


> This is adorable. How do you like the BL top coat??


Its actually a basecoat, (power horse) but I use it as a topcoat and it works good for me. Easy get three days out of any mani, which with my work is a small miracle haha.


----------



## PewPew

Thanks so much for the MJ Petra love! Fall colors are awesome :buttercup:



sb1212 said:


> Liking this color ! How is the formula?



I enjoy the Marc Jacobs formula. (I've had 3 shades in heavy rotation since Fall 2013 - Petra, Le Charm & Jezebel). Smooth application, very pigmented (metallic shimmer Petra is nearly a one-coater & non-"brushstrokey"), and has good staying power (comparable to OPI & longer than Chanel for me). Plays nice with my variety of base/top coats. 

Potential downsides are the relatively short wand (nice, flexible brush though) and cost per size (retail $18 per 13mL / 0.43oz). I think you've tried Smith & Cult polish? The MJ wand length is a little longer than S&C, and the formula is very comparable on my nails.


----------



## sb1212

PewPew said:


> Thanks so much for the MJ Petra love! Fall colors are awesome :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy the Marc Jacobs formula. (I've had 3 shades in heavy rotation since Fall 2013 - Petra, Le Charn & Jezebel). Smooth application, very pigmented (metallic shimmer Petra is nearly a one-coater & non-brushtrokey), and has good staying power (comparable to OPI & longer than Chanel for me). Plays nice with my variety of base/top coats.
> 
> 
> 
> Potential downsides are the relatively short wand (nice, flexible brush though) and cost per size (retail $18 per 13mL / 0.43oz). I think you've tried Smith & Cult polish? The MJ wand length is a little longer than S&C, and the formula is very comparable on my nails.




I haven't tried smith & cult


----------



## PewPew

sb1212 said:


> I haven't tried smith & cult



Oops, my apologizes! The polish fumes have addled my brain  Here's a bit of S&C eye candy if you're interested...
http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/smith-and-cult-nail-polish-896473.html


----------



## sb1212

PewPew said:


> Oops, my apologizes! The polish fumes have addled my brain  Here's a bit of S&C eye candy if you're interested...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/smith-and-cult-nail-polish-896473.html




No worries [emoji4] I will definitely check it out


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088


That's a pretty POP of pink!


----------



## Deborah1986

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088



Wow pretty ! Love the pink !


----------



## krissa

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088



I love this pink on u


----------



## Jen123

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a pretty POP of pink!







Deborah1986 said:


> Wow pretty ! Love the pink !







krissa said:


> I love this pink on u




Thanks ladies!! [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink




LOVE this vivid pink!


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088




Love your nails and ring too


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> LOVE this vivid pink!







sb1212 said:


> Love your nails and ring too




Thank you for the kind compliments!


----------



## amadea88

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088



That's so pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

leslieann79 said:


> China Glaze Five Rules. I'm surprised by how much I like this color. I feel very chic wearing it.


It IS very chic!  Love your nails....they look so strong!  



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3130537
> 
> Flowerista


Love this bright color on you!  There's nothing like a pop of color that stands out in a non-demanding way...does that make sense?  Haha. 



krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy
> I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.


It must be the season because I'm into lighter colors as well. That or a pop of color. This is so pretty!



pollekeskisses said:


> You asked. Ignore tipwear it's on day 3 now. Pic with flash, no sun today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly miss conduct


Your nails are lookin' awesome!  Pregnancy certainly agrees with you!  Love this color!


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3130824
> 
> Think I'll do a black mani this weekend


Beautiful shiny red!



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau


This looks so good on you!  How do you feel about this batch of enchanted?  I ordered all 4 and the 3 colors are beautiful but don't have as much holo as appeared in the bottle picture. A little disappointed even though I do love the colors. I was going to give one as a gift but I'm not sure now. 
Would love to know your thoughts. 



pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.


This is cheerful!  It makes me want to break out my old Candyland polish. Looks fab!


----------



## Kailuagal

Cayca said:


> That carpet (I guess it is carpet) looks so warm. And the silver polish is too cool for words.
> Had to change my mani and went for a gothy look.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Gorgeous!  I wish I had your painting and stamping skills!  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Dior Miroir


Very pretty silver and I agree the carpet looks soft and cozy!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Essie Secret Affair. Used to be my fav nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shimmer shade before I discover Dior Safari Beige.


Nudes are back!  I love this time of year!



tflowers921 said:


> Love everybody's manis the first past couple days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127230
> 
> I just did Essie Coat Couture, it's a matte shade but I put shiny top coat on it


I love the shimmer in this polish. May have to go on my wishlist!



leslieann79 said:


> Mango Bunny Polish Midnight Bunny


Cute name for a polish brand. Looks great on you!


----------



## Kailuagal

kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478


Ooh la la!  Pretty mani!



PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> Photo source: Temptalia.com


I may have to reach for one of my Marc Jacobs today as well! I'm so confused as I also purchased a new x formula by Sephora.....hmmmm...what will it be?



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> View attachment 3133088


Pretty in pink!


----------



## Kailuagal

I will try to comment more often so I don't flood the thread!  Hahahaha!  You all just have such beautiful manis!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Your nails are lookin' awesome!  Pregnancy certainly agrees with you!  Love this color!


Thank you. I just shortened them a bit last night taking old damages away. They grow like mad right now.


----------



## tflowers921

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088




Love this!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty silver and I agree *the carpet *looks soft and cozy!



:giggles: Thank you, Kailuagal


----------



## Cayca

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I had your painting and stamping skills!



Thanks. My painting skills are nonexistent (I couldn't draw a circle around a penny), but I do know how to stamp.


----------



## Cayca

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088



Love this bright shade.


----------



## leslieann79

Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse




I like your nails this length    Pretty color on you


----------



## tflowers921

Meet Me at the Altar 
I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3134493
> 
> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]




Happy anniversary [emoji322]


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Happy anniversary [emoji322]




Thanks so much! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MahoganyQT

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse




Pretty


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse




Gorgeous glitter! Love it on your nubbins.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]




Pretty...happy anniversary!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty...happy anniversary!




Thank you!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3134493
> 
> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]




Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3134493
> 
> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]




Beautiful choice! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse


Like that - fun!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Posting in the wrong thread on purpose. Ladies, I found my Xmas mani color!! Morgan Taylor Midnight Rendezvous. It's a blue/black with silver shimmer. Totally jumping the gun here, I know..)


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse



Love it. Your nails are pretty and this colour complements them.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Posting in the wrong thread on purpose. Ladies, I found my Xmas mani color!! Morgan Taylor Midnight Rendezvous. It's a blue/black with silver shimmer. Totally jumping the gun here, I know..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134739



It is a lovely shade. I had to pass mine on because it was too gritty for my liking. Never thought of using it to paint my toes.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cayca said:


> Love it. Your nails are pretty and this colour complements them.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely shade. I had to pass mine on because it was too gritty for my liking. Never thought of using it to paint my toes.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you, Caya! You just saved me from a mani mistake! Like you, I do not like gritty nails! I have to find another Xmas mani color!! Give it a try on your toes, I can't stop staring at mine.


----------



## leslieann79

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088





MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty





frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous glitter! Love it on your nubbins.





BeachBagGal said:


> Like that - fun!





Cayca said:


> Love it. Your nails are pretty and this colour complements them.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely shade. I had to pass mine on because it was too gritty for my liking. Never thought of using it to paint my toes.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks


----------



## Cayca

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you, Caya! You just saved me from a mani mistake! Like you, I do not like gritty nails! I have to find another Xmas mani color!! Give it a try on your toes, I can't stop staring at mine.



All of Morgan Taylor glitters are very thirsty and soak up top coat like nothing. If you can still find it, look for MT New Year, New Blue. It is a gorgeous deep navy shimmer. A green I'd suggest (also by MT) is The Big Reveal. More Christmas-y would be Vixen in a Mask.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Posting in the wrong thread on purpose. Ladies, I found my Xmas mani color!! Morgan Taylor Midnight Rendezvous. It's a blue/black with silver shimmer. Totally jumping the gun here, I know..)




Cool! I love blue for Christmas.


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful choice! Happy anniversary!!







chowlover2 said:


> Happy Anniversary!




Thanks so much!


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> Beautiful shiny red!
> 
> 
> This looks so good on you!  How do you feel about this batch of enchanted?  I ordered all 4 and the 3 colors are beautiful but don't have as much holo as appeared in the bottle picture. A little disappointed even though I do love the colors. I was going to give one as a gift but I'm not sure now.
> Would love to know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> This is cheerful!  It makes me want to break out my old Candyland polish. Looks fab!


I bought all 4 colors as well.  Probably should have passed on the pink one.  I swear I have a dupe of that already.  My problem is that I get caught in the EP hype.  But with the upcoming sale I'm definitely going to pass.  Ha!  
But yeah I agree the holo doesn't seem to be as noticeable on the nail like it is in the bottle.  



leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse



Pretty!  Why did you even put those fake nails on?  Your natural nails are beautiful.  I love the shape.  



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3134493
> 
> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]



Happy Anniversary!!  Woohoo!!  I like that color in season or not.  I would definitely wear it whenever I fancy.  Heehee!


----------



## deltalady

Love & Beauty (Forever 21) Grey


----------



## sb1212

deltalady said:


> Love & Beauty (Forever 21) Grey




Like this grey


----------



## Cayca

deltalady said:


> Love & Beauty (Forever 21) Grey



A great shade of grey. Your nails are pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Love & Beauty (Forever 21) Grey




Cool color!


----------



## leslieann79

taniherd said:


> I bought all 4 colors as well.  Probably should have passed on the pink one.  I swear I have a dupe of that already.  My problem is that I get caught in the EP hype.  But with the upcoming sale I'm definitely going to pass.  Ha!
> But yeah I agree the holo doesn't seem to be as noticeable on the nail like it is in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  Why did you even put those fake nails on?  Your natural nails are beautiful.  I love the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!  Woohoo!!  I like that color in season or not.  I would definitely wear it whenever I fancy.  Heehee!



Thanks! I put the fake nails on because my nails broke and my right hand was always shorter than the left. I felt like at least with fake nails I had control. In the end real nails are still better even if they are unpredictable and naughty.


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> Thanks! I put the fake nails on because my nails broke and my right hand was always shorter than the left. I felt like at least with fake nails I had control. In the end real nails are still better even if they are unpredictable and naughty.




Try IBX! Pricey but amazing stuff. I never have a problem with my left hand, but my right hand nails broke frequently. It's 2 products, you apply first and blow lightly with a hair dryer. Then apply second and dry under gel nail polish dryer. By third treatment your nails are so hard and resistant to breaking. The product is absorbed into your nails and the heat hardens the layers of nail together. I could never get the middle nail to grow well because I slammed it in a door when I was in second grade. I finally have a nail growing past my fingertip!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cayca said:


> All of Morgan Taylor glitters are very thirsty and soak up top coat like nothing. If you can still find it, look for MT New Year, New Blue. It is a gorgeous deep navy shimmer. A green I'd suggest (also by MT) is The Big Reveal. More Christmas-y would be Vixen in a Mask.




Thanks for the tip, Cayca! I added topcoat twice after I returned home and finally the nails are no longer gritty and the glitters become visible. I am definitely going to try more MT colors.


----------



## LadyBird123

Very beautiful manicure that I wear now was made at salon with NARS Nail Polish - Schiap if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## leslieann79

chowlover2 said:


> Try IBX! Pricey but amazing stuff. I never have a problem with my left hand, but my right hand nails broke frequently. It's 2 products, you apply first and blow lightly with a hair dryer. Then apply second and dry under gel nail polish dryer. By third treatment your nails are so hard and resistant to breaking. The product is absorbed into your nails and the heat hardens the layers of nail together. I could never get the middle nail to grow well because I slammed it in a door when I was in second grade. I finally have a nail growing past my fingertip!



Thanks for the info. I want to try it but I looked it up and I'm scared of the price  Now that I know about it I'm sure it will be mine eventually. I was thinking that maybe this was like having a gel overlay, but on second thought it seems that this actually improves your nails because it is absorbed.  I will do some research.


----------



## tflowers921

taniherd said:


> I bought all 4 colors as well.  Probably should have passed on the pink one.  I swear I have a dupe of that already.  My problem is that I get caught in the EP hype.  But with the upcoming sale I'm definitely going to pass.  Ha!
> 
> But yeah I agree the holo doesn't seem to be as noticeable on the nail like it is in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  Why did you even put those fake nails on?  Your natural nails are beautiful.  I love the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!  Woohoo!!  I like that color in season or not.  I would definitely wear it whenever I fancy.  Heehee!




Aw thanks!


----------



## deltalady

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> Thanks for the info. I want to try it but I looked it up and I'm scared of the price  Now that I know about it I'm sure it will be mine eventually. I was thinking that maybe this was like having a gel overlay, but on second thought it seems that this actually improves your nails because it is absorbed.  I will do some research.




A little goes a long well, so it will last for years. I use that rationale ( uses per bottle ) as well as what the cost would be for a treatment in a salon.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Forever Yummy


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy




Love your red manis [emoji7]


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3135944



Love this on you!



deltalady said:


> Love & Beauty (Forever 21) Grey



Very pretty!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Posting in the wrong thread on purpose. Ladies, I found my Xmas mani color!! Morgan Taylor Midnight Rendezvous. It's a blue/black with silver shimmer. Totally jumping the gun here, I know..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134739



Gorgeous! Looks fab with the summery sandals of yours, perfect combo IMO




leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse



Great colo!



PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com



Looks appropriate for the autumn. LOVE!



kblucero said:


> RED CARPET Led Gel Nail Polish in Socialite Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131478



That's so cute!


----------



## leslieann79

chowlover2 said:


> A little goes a long well, so it will last for years. I use that rationale ( uses per bottle ) as well as what the cost would be for a treatment in a salon.



That is true. I really want it now that Ive spent a bit of the morning reading about it. Do you get yours from amazon?


----------



## roundandround

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani with Pompeii Pink
> 
> View attachment 3133088



Great & happy color mani.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3131854
> 
> Essie Ladylike



Pretty!



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Reign Beau



LOVE this shade!





pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.



Now, that's not only cheerful , also beautiful on you! I have a weakness of this kind of polish lol




krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy
> I usually don't do light polishes, but this has been perfect for on the go manis.



Perfect nude mani.


----------



## pollekeskisses

roundandround said:


> Now, that's not only cheerful , also beautiful on you! I have a weakness of this kind of polish lol


Thank you. *blushes* I love light colours on me, but I don't play often with my glitters lately.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Graphite


----------



## pollekeskisses

roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite


Pretty it reminds me a bit of essie beyond cosy but that's not quite as silver.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Essie frock and roll.
Photo doesn't do it justice.
Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought it. I seem to get away with this smokey grey with beautiful glitter.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite




Such a fabulous NP! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Essie frock and roll.
> 
> Photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought it. I seem to get away with this smokey grey with beautiful glitter.




It's a fantastic color for fall!


----------



## Barbora

roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite



Wow! First swatch of Graphite I love Looks fabulous on you


----------



## tflowers921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3135944




Love the color & you have such lovely nails!


----------



## tflowers921

Merino Cool


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3136259
> 
> Merino Cool




Nice color


----------



## chowlover2

leslieann79 said:


> That is true. I really want it now that Ive spent a bit of the morning reading about it. Do you get yours from amazon?




Yes! I cringed at spending the money but it is amazing stuff.


----------



## MahoganyQT

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3136259
> 
> Merino Cool




Pretty!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite



Nice! And very eye catching.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Merino Cool




Great fall taupe!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Nice color







MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty!







frick&frack said:


> Great fall taupe!




Thank you all! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Fake nails are gone. Time to start anew. Arcane Lacquer Funhouse


Another pretty red. The length looks good too!


----------



## IndigoRose

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.


This is such a fun look. Love the pops of color. Reminds me of the circle sprinkles/confetti they use on cakes.


----------



## IndigoRose

PewPew said:


> krissa's Marc Jacobs thread had me reaching for one of my autumn favs --MJ Petra (140), a "dirty bronze metallic shimmer."
> 
> Photo source: Temptalia.com


Pretty! I heard this brand dries incredibly fast.


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3134493
> 
> Meet Me at the Altar
> I know this color is a bit out of season, but it's my wedding color & tomorrow is my 1 year anniversary [emoji7]


Love this and Lady Like on you. Hope you enjoyed your anniversary.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Mod About You


----------



## SEWDimples

a england - Briarwood


----------



## krissa

roundandround said:


> chanel graphite



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> Great & happy color mani.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this shade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's not only cheerful , also beautiful on you! I have a weakness of this kind of polish lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect nude mani.



Thank you 



pollekeskisses said:


> Essie frock and roll.
> Photo doesn't do it justice.
> Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought it. I seem to get away with this smokey grey with beautiful glitter.



I really like this color.  May need to pick this up.  



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3136259
> 
> Merino Cool



I just bought this.  So pretty.  My next mani color.   



SEWDimples said:


> a england - Briarwood



One of my favorite A England colors.  Perfect for the first day of autumn.


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> a england - Briarwood




This might be my favorite A England. Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## ivy1026

Marc Jacobs Petra


----------



## krissa

ivy1026 said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra
> 
> View attachment 3136812



One of my faves!


----------



## krissa

Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.




That color looks really nice on you


----------



## frick&frack

ivy1026 said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra




That shade of purple is perfect for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.




Looks lovely (& slightly pink) on you!


----------



## ivy1026

krissa said:


> One of my faves!




Me too [emoji6]


----------



## ivy1026

frick&frack said:


> That shade of purple is perfect for fall!




It's an interesting color.  Kind of burgundy, brown, and purple.  [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

ivy1026 said:


> It's an interesting color.  Kind of burgundy, brown, and purple.  [emoji6]




Exactly [emoji6]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.




Beautiful neutral!! How was the application, please?


----------



## krissa

pollekeskisses said:


> Julep Kate with elevation polish plumeria
> 
> I wanted something cheerful, if it.doesn't damages too much I'll wear it to "family day" next Sunday.





Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful neutral!! How was the application, please?



I got it done at the nail salon, but I think it was okay It only took two coats. I already have some tip wear tho, so I'm not too impressed.


----------



## SEWDimples

frick&frack said:


> This might be my favorite A England. Looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you! I love A England polish. One coat and I'm done. 



taniherd said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this color.  May need to pick this up.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this.  So pretty.  My next mani color.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite A England colors.  Perfect for the first day of autumn.



Thank you! I ordered more yesterday.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3135944



Red looks just great on you !



roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite



Love it !!
Your pic makes me want to wear it again asap 



pollekeskisses said:


> Essie frock and roll.
> Photo doesn't do it justice.
> Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought it. I seem to get away with this *smokey grey with beautiful glitter*.



That's an interesting color ! Completely to my taste


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SEWDimples said:


> a england - Briarwood



Beautiful !



ivy1026 said:


> Marc Jacobs Petra
> 
> View attachment 3136812



Love this !!



krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.



Looks fantastic on you !!


----------



## ScottyGal

My nails match my favourite lip gloss &#128522;&#128149;


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> My nails match my favourite lip gloss [emoji4][emoji177]




That's cool! It looks just like the gloss is on your nails.


----------



## ivy1026

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !!



Thanks Pollie-Jean


----------



## SweetNavi

today I was wearing Dollis Polish It's a Me Mario because I wanted to wear glitter &#128522;


----------



## frick&frack

SweetNavi said:


> today I was wearing Dollis Polish It's a Me Mario because I wanted to wear glitter [emoji4]




Love the glitter!


----------



## tflowers921

Chinchilly


----------



## ScottyGal

SweetNavi said:


> today I was wearing Dollis Polish It's a Me Mario because I wanted to wear glitter &#128522;



This is very pretty!


----------



## roundandround

pollekeskisses said:


> Pretty it reminds me a bit of essie beyond cosy but that's not quite as silver.



Thank you! It looks silver but in certain angles/lights it has a charcoal-like color too. Quiet nice IMO



frick&frack said:


> Such a fabulous NP! [emoji7]





Barbora said:


> Wow! First swatch of Graphite I love Looks fabulous on you





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice! And very eye catching.





krissa said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks ladies!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!
> Your pic makes me want to wear it again asap



Thank you! Last time I wore Graphite was maybe 2-3 years ago that's why I got the itch in wearing it again lol First time in my life I'm having a problem of what np to wear since a couple of months now :shame:


----------



## roundandround

SweetNavi said:


> today I was wearing Dollis Polish It's a Me Mario because I wanted to wear glitter &#128522;



Oh wow, that looks amazing!




krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.



I love that nude color on you!



_Lee said:


> My nails match my favourite lip gloss &#128522;&#128149;



Pretty! lol I can't find a matching lip gloss for my mani. 



SEWDimples said:


> a england - Briarwood



Love seeing that shade on you!



pollekeskisses said:


> Essie frock and roll.
> Photo doesn't do it justice.
> Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought it. I seem to get away with this smokey grey with beautiful glitter.



Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

Another oldie

OPI DS Extravagance &#128537; sorry the holo doesn't show, it's raining again here.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Chinchilly




Great for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Another oldie
> 
> 
> 
> OPI DS Extravagance [emoji11] sorry the holo doesn't show, it's raining again here.




I looooove all shades of burgundy. This one is a beauty! I can't quite change my thinking to start wearing fall colors yet, but you're reminding me that I can start to transition with deep pinks like this.


----------



## leslieann79

roundandround said:


> Another oldie
> 
> OPI DS Extravagance &#128537; sorry the holo doesn't show, it's raining again here.



Pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## lettuceshop

Formula X for Sephora in Theoretical...love it and I've only got one coat on so far.


----------



## krissa

I wanted to join the MJ Petra party so I added it to a few nails that were showing tip wear and chips. Going through my stash and I'm excited to try some of the fall colors I brought many moons ago.


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3135944



This is gorgeous!



roundandround said:


> Chanel Graphite



Oh, I love how sparkly it is.



pollekeskisses said:


> Essie frock and roll.
> Photo doesn't do it justice.
> Normally not a kind of colour I'd wear but I liked it so much I bought  it. I seem to get away with this smokey grey with beautiful  glitter.



I'd love to see that glitter in sunshine. BTW, I see you're using  Trind Nail Balsam. I love their Cuticle Balsam. It is such a great  product and excellent brand in all.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3136259
> 
> Merino Cool



Oh, I love Merino Cool. It is such a chameleon and so wearable.



SEWDimples said:


> a england - Briarwood



It looks so warm. We've been having true autumn weather these days  so I'd probably want to wear this polish to make me feel warmer. 



krissa said:


> Opi Patience pays off. I'm all about the neutrals these days.



It is so beautiful on you.



_Lee said:


> My nails match my favourite lip gloss &#128522;&#128149;



Looks like a perfect match. 



roundandround said:


> Another oldie
> 
> OPI DS Extravagance &#128537; sorry the holo doesn't show, it's raining again here.



It is gorgeous.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Haute as Hello


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> I looooove all shades of burgundy. This one is a beauty! I can't quite change my thinking to start wearing fall colors yet, but you're reminding me that I can start to transition with deep pinks like this.



I can't change to fall colours yet either frick&frack  I am not even ready to transition yet :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> I wanted to join the MJ Petra party so I added it to a few nails that were showing tip wear and chips. Going through my stash and I'm excited to try some of the fall colors I brought many moons ago.




Very cool combo! Petra is so gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Haute as Hello




That coral is fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> I can't change to fall colours yet either frick&frack  I am not even ready to transition yet :shame:




I get it. I had a busy summer & didn't change polish as often as I usually do. I worked hard collecting lovely pastels for the summer, & I haven't worn half of them. 

I'm trying though. I added medium blue glitter to my super pale blue base [emoji16]


----------



## amadea88

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Haute as Hello



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Thank you! Last time I wore Graphite was maybe 2-3 years ago that's why I got the itch in wearing it again lol First time in my life I'm having a problem of what np to wear since a couple of months now :shame:


I know what you're talking about 
We're incredibly lucky, having just these kind of problems 



roundandround said:


> Another oldie
> 
> OPI DS Extravagance &#128537; sorry the holo doesn't show, it's raining again here.



Beautiful color and a perfect mani as always !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Haute as Hello



So beautiful !



krissa said:


> I wanted to join the MJ Petra party so I added it to a few nails that were showing tip wear and chips. Going through my stash and I'm excited to try some of the fall colors I brought many moons ago.



Can't wait to get Petra !


----------



## misstrine85

An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cayca said:


> I'd love to see that glitter in sunshine. BTW, I see you're using  Trind Nail Balsam. I love their Cuticle Balsam. It is such a great  product and excellent brand in all.


I absolutely would recommend it to anybody with dry nails that easily let go of the top layer, like mine. It's a spoilt moment and can be done before a new manicure. Win- win. Haha

Sorry no sunshine picture from me, sunshine is rare now fall is setting in and I'm redoing my nails.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pollie-Jean!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thanks amadea88!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> That coral is fabulous on you!



Thank you frick&frack - I am almost done going through my coral stash


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie. [emoji177]


----------



## tflowers921

An old favorite...Opi Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3140888
> 
> An old favorite...Opi Lincoln Park After Dark




Love this color


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> Love this color




Thanks! I need a new bottle, I always forget how great this color is. I wear it a ton during fall & winter.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> An old favorite...Opi Lincoln Park After Dark




The original vamp [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> The original vamp [emoji7]




Haha YES!!! It's the best! [emoji13]


----------



## SEWDimples

Essie - Merino Cool
Loving the fall colors....


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> Essie - Merino Cool
> 
> Loving the fall colors....




Looks great on you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

fresh manicure w/Koh Red


----------



## sb1212

SEWDimples said:


> Essie - Merino Cool
> 
> Loving the fall colors....




Color looks nice on you


----------



## ANL1

Hello friends!
I think its been almost a year since I last posted here. Ever since I started my new job in feb, life has been too hectic. 
I still paint my nails, although less than before. Hopefully posting my manis here again will force me to paint them more often 
coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!


----------



## SEWDimples

frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!





sb1212 said:


> Color looks nice on you



Thanks fellow TPFers.

I've been going through my polish collection to pull out all my fall colors and this one caught my eye so I decided to use it as the color for my weekly mani.


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Hello friends!
> I think its been almost a year since I last posted here. Ever since I started my new job in feb, life has been too hectic.
> I still paint my nails, although less than before. Hopefully posting my manis here again will force me to paint them more often
> coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!




So happy to see you again. Hope the new job/city/home are all good for you 

Lovely blue mani to match your pretty spring dress!


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Rose Cache


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Cache




Nice neutral for you!


----------



## sb1212

ANL1 said:


> Hello friends!
> I think its been almost a year since I last posted here. Ever since I started my new job in feb, life has been too hectic.
> I still paint my nails, although less than before. Hopefully posting my manis here again will force me to paint them more often
> coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!




Pretty blue!


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Cache
> 
> View attachment 3141604




Pretty neutral


----------



## SEWDimples

ANL1 said:


> Hello friends!
> I think its been almost a year since I last posted here. Ever since I started my new job in feb, life has been too hectic.
> I still paint my nails, although less than before. Hopefully posting my manis here again will force me to paint them more often
> coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!



Great color.



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Cache
> 
> View attachment 3141604


Looks great. I love nude polish, but still searching for one that works with my skin tone.


----------



## Cayca

misstrine85 said:


> An oldie but goodie: Précieux. Perfect for fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140246



It is a lovely colour.



pollekeskisses said:


> I absolutely would recommend it to  anybody with dry nails that easily let go of the top layer, like mine.  It's a spoilt moment and can be done before a new manicure. Win- win.  Haha



I have used it only when I was using Nail Repair. I don't have much  need for nail hydration. My eponychium, however, is thankful for any and  all moisturizing I can provide. 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3140888
> 
> An old favorite...Opi Lincoln Park After Dark



Perfect for the season.



SEWDimples said:


> Essie - Merino Cool
> Loving the fall colors....



I so love this polish.



ANL1 said:


> coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding  earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!



That is such a great looking skirt.



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Cache
> 
> View attachment 3141604



It is a nice neutral. I'd put some bling on it to match your ring.


----------



## Cayca

We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Essence black nail color for stamping... it's opaque enough to be a one coater and dirt cheap.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.



Whoa, that's gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.



Love this combo.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.




Awesome color shift!


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.




Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.


----------



## Cayca

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Whoa, that's gorgeous!





SEWDimples said:


> Love this combo.





frick&frack said:


> Awesome color shift!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


>



Thanks, gals.


----------



## taniherd

I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
Essie Merino Cool 
I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails


----------



## taniherd

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Cayca

taniherd said:


> I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
> Essie Merino Cool
> I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails



I think you can't go wrong with Merino Cool.



taniherd said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## leslieann79

Pretty Polish House of Usher


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
> Essie Merino Cool
> I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails




Love the glitter accent nails!


----------



## frick&frack

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher




Fantastic sparkly holo!


----------



## Cayca

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher



Love it.


----------



## tflowers921

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher




That is gorgeous!


----------



## sb1212

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher



Pretty


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown - Naked


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.



So beautiful !



taniherd said:


> I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
> Essie Merino Cool
> I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails



Looks great on you, love the holo topper !



leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher



Great color !


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful !



Thank you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.




Gorgeous!!!! Love it!


----------



## leslieann79

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic sparkly holo!





Cayca said:


> Love it.





tflowers921 said:


> That is gorgeous!





sb1212 said:


> Pretty





Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you, love the holo topper !
> 
> 
> 
> Great color !



Thanks. The polish is actually made by Pretty Jelly. I knew I had that name wrong.


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love it!



Thanks.


----------



## tflowers921

Smokin Hot


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Smokin Hot




I like the purple undertones in this!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> I like the purple undertones in this!




Thanks! It's very pretty, kind of a darker merino cool


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3144223
> 
> Smokin Hot



Beautiful !

I'm wearing Artdeco Greige Island again today


----------



## BeachBagGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3144223
> 
> Smokin Hot


LOVE this color! Great color for Fall!


----------



## Cayca

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3144223
> 
> Smokin Hot



Gorgeous. Now I want to wear it.


----------



## IndigoRose

Koala Bear-y by OPI 

I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??


----------



## IndigoRose

leslieann79 said:


> Pretty Polish House of Usher



Beautiful!




taniherd said:


> I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
> Essie Merino Cool
> I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails



Cute mani!




Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.



So beautiful. I love your nail work!


----------



## uhpharm01

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511



Great color. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.




I finally tracked this down and  can't wait to wear it! As soon as it arrives from Germany!


----------



## IndigoRose

uhpharm01 said:


> Great color. &#128077;&#127995;


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sinful Colors: Kissy


----------



## sb1212

BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy
> View attachment 3144681




Pretty color


----------



## Cayca

IndigoRose said:


> So beautiful. I love your nail work!



Aw, thank you so much. 



chowlover2 said:


> I finally tracked this down and  can't wait to wear it! As soon as it arrives from Germany!



That's great. I hope you'll share pics here. Bear in mind that it is sheer and that it should be worn over some black undies. 



IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511



Can't help you with contacts  but I do like that colour on you.



BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy
> View attachment 3144681



It looks quite nice.


----------



## Cayca

I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.


----------



## sb1212

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.




Pretty blue


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.


Wowza!!!   Sucker for these gorgeous blues lately!


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> Gorgeous. Now I want to wear it.







BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color! Great color for Fall!







Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> I'm wearing Artdeco Greige Island again today




Thanks everybody!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511




I think the length looks great!!


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.




Love this!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> Aw, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. I hope you'll share pics here. Bear in mind that it is sheer and that it should be worn over some black undies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you with contacts  but I do like that colour on you.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks quite nice.


Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think the length looks great!!


Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.


Love this color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.


Great color and sparkle. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy
> View attachment 3144681



Love the color.



IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511



Great color. They look lovely.


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??




Can't help you with the contacts, but I think this length is pretty on you. The bright pink mani is fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy




Beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.




LOVE! So sparkly [emoji170]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.




Very pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511




I love this color!! Same here, I keep my nails short as
I wear contacts.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Keeping it fuss free for the weekend. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
OPI The Thrill of Brazil.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Keeping it fuss free for the weekend.
> OPI The Thrill of Brazil.




Fun red mani!


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> Aw, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. I hope you'll share pics here. Bear in mind that it is sheer and that it should be worn over some black undies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you with contacts  but I do like that colour on you.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks quite nice.




Thanks, I will!


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.




Love that!


----------



## Barbora

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511



Your nails look great! And I love the color


----------



## Cayca

Chinese Warrior said:


> Keeping it fuss free for the weekend.
> View attachment 3145250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI The Thrill of Brazil.



Oh, wow, this is gorgeous colour.



sb1212 said:


> Pretty blue





BeachBagGal said:


> Wowza!!!   Sucker for these gorgeous blues lately!





tflowers921 said:


> Love this!





IndigoRose said:


> Love this color!





SEWDimples said:


> Great color and sparkle.





frick&frack said:


> LOVE! So sparkly [emoji170]





Chinese Warrior said:


> Very pretty!





chowlover2 said:


> Love that!


 
Thanks ladies.


----------



## Cayca

I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow




Stunning!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow



Gorgeous! I need to change my polish more frequently. I'll use all the polish I own.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow




Gooorgeous! Like rubies for nails. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow



Beautiful!


----------



## krissa

Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.


----------



## tflowers921

Angora Cardi
Please excuse my super dry cuticles!


----------



## krissa

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3146248
> 
> Angora Cardi
> Please excuse my super dry cuticles!




I love the color and the shape of your nails. 



Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow




So so pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

krissa said:


> I love the color and the shape of your nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So so pretty!




Oh thanks so much! I get weird about my hands bc my fingers are wide so I try to keep my nails nice  what a great compliment!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144511



Lovely !



BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy
> View attachment 3144681



Wow ! Love this 



Cayca said:


> I changed my mani. This is Zoya Dream.



Great !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> Keeping it fuss free for the weekend.
> View attachment 3145250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI The Thrill of Brazil.



Such a pretty red mani !



Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow



This is gorgeous !



krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.



Looks great !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3146248
> 
> Angora Cardi
> Please excuse my super dry cuticles!



You're my Essie Queen ! Beautiful as always


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Such a pretty red mani !
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great !
> 
> 
> 
> You're my Essie Queen ! Beautiful as always




Aw thanks Pollie!


----------



## Cayca

chowlover2 said:


> Stunning!





amadea88 said:


> Beautiful!





krissa said:


> So so pretty!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Great !





Pollie-Jean said:


> This is gorgeous !



Thanks. 



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I need to change my polish more frequently. I'll use all the polish I own.



That's the only way to do it.


----------



## Cayca

krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.



Love that name and it looks so nice on you.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3146248
> 
> Angora Cardi
> Please excuse my super dry cuticles!



I hope I'm not jumping to any conclusions, but I am under an impression that you like Essie polishes. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## theITbag

Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow




Wow...fabulous blackened red!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.




Beautiful fall pink! All that paint will come off easily after a shower [emoji6]


----------



## Kalos

Lincoln park after dark with nails inc gel effect top coat


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.




Nice navy!


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> Lincoln park after dark with nails inc gel effect top coat




Love this vamp!


----------



## uhpharm01

krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.



That's a really nice color.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: essie boom boom room


----------



## pollekeskisses

I have gotten such sweet compliments from customers on my nails and nailbeds lately. Makes all the care I put into them worth it. However they were getting too long. So the outgrown damage gotten removed. They will regrow. Haha






China Glaze "Riveting"


----------



## IndigoRose

SEWDimples said:


> Great color. They look lovely.


Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> Can't help you with the contacts, but I think this length is pretty on you. The bright pink mani is fabulous!



Thanks f&f!


----------



## IndigoRose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I love this color!! Same here, I keep my nails short as
> I wear contacts.



Thanks! I just looked at a video on youtube where a girl had long nails with rhinestones, and lots of other nail art. The girl took the contact out so quickly I thought she was still positioning her hands to show how it should be done!  She used both ring fingers and pushed forward instead of index and thumb. I'll try this tomorrow before I go to the nail salon.


----------



## IndigoRose

Barbora said:


> Your nails look great! And I love the color



Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely !



Thanks Pollie!!


----------



## IndigoRose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: essie boom boom room


This is such a cute color!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow



I think this is the perfect red for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: essie boom boom room




Such a cheerful pink!


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> I have gotten such sweet compliments from customers on my nails and nailbeds lately. Makes all the care I put into them worth it. However they were getting too long. So the outgrown damage gotten removed. They will regrow. Haha




Love this short length & you orange mani for October!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short and black
Essie - Licorice


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and black
> Essie - Licorice




Perfect length for a black mani!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146578




Great colour! I must have to get this one myself!!


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Wow...fabulous blackened red!





IndigoRose said:


> I think this is the perfect red for fall!



Thanks. 



theITbag said:


> Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146578





Kalos said:


> View attachment 3146637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln park after dark with nails inc gel effect top coat



I love these autumnal shades.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and black
> Essie - Licorice
> View attachment 3146983



That's one of my favourite black polishes. And I love black polish.


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> Love that name and it looks so nice on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not jumping to any conclusions, but I am under an impression that you like Essie polishes.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Haha!!! Just a little [emoji13]


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and black
> Essie - Licorice
> View attachment 3146983




Love the black polish


----------



## tflowers921

theITbag said:


> Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146578




Love this!


----------



## sb1212

pollekeskisses said:


> I have gotten such sweet compliments from customers on my nails and nailbeds lately. Makes all the care I put into them worth it. However they were getting too long. So the outgrown damage gotten removed. They will regrow. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze "Riveting"




Color looks good I like short nails


----------



## sb1212

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3146637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln park after dark with nails inc gel effect top coat




Like this color I need to try the top coat looks glossy


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3146248
> 
> Angora Cardi
> Please excuse my super dry cuticles!




I really like this color on you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Love this short length & you orange mani for October!


I prefer my nails medium-short. Long enough just not to be complete stumps, short enough not to be harmful. 

Also thank you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

sb1212 said:


> Color looks good I like short nails


Thanks. I have two or three oranges and this has to be my favorite one.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

theITbag said:


> Essie Style cartel against my navy puffy jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146578





Kalos said:


> View attachment 3146637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln park after dark with nails inc gel effect top coat





Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and black
> Essie - Licorice
> View attachment 3146983



Love all these cool manis !!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Such a cheerful pink!



Thanks frick&frack


----------



## WillstarveforLV

IndigoRose said:


> This is such a cute color!



Thank you! Not ready to do vampy colours yet for fall.


----------



## IndigoRose

Got The Blues for Red   OPI 

IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry. 
I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.


----------



## Jen123

Wearing opi gel Princesses Rule


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> 
> 
> IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry.
> 
> I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.




I know you said it's a vamp, but I'm loving the way it looks in this pic. It looks like a beautiful fall red.


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Wearing opi gel Princesses Rule




Sweet pink!


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> I know you said it's a vamp, but I'm loving the way it looks in this pic. It looks like a beautiful fall red.


Thanks! I'm liking it too.


----------



## IndigoRose

Jen123 said:


> Wearing opi gel Princesses Rule
> 
> View attachment 3147812


Pretty!


----------



## taniherd

Ciate Fly with Me


----------



## purseprincess32

*Jenni123* That Opi gel Princess Rule looks beautiful! 
This week I'm wearing Essie's Bahama Mamma


----------



## Sophie-Rose

IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> 
> 
> IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry.
> 
> I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147764




Gorgeous! I love a red mani!!!!


----------



## IndigoRose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous! I love a red mani!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## tflowers921

sb1212 said:


> I really like this color on you!




Thank you! I was waiting all summer to break it out!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Ciate Fly with Me




I love this deep moody teal for fall!


----------



## Cayca

IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> View attachment 3147764



It looks gorgeous.



taniherd said:


> Ciate Fly with Me



It is very pretty. I like those murky shades a lot.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> I love this deep moody teal for fall!





Cayca said:


> It looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very pretty. I like those murky shades a lot.




Thank you Ladies.  
There's a nice pink shimmer that's hard to capture in a picture but very visible in person.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> I looooove all shades of burgundy. This one is a beauty! I can't quite change my thinking to start wearing fall colors yet, but you're reminding me that I can start to transition with deep pinks like this.



Thank you f&f! You always read my mind lol I'm really not into fall colors yet. 



leslieann79 said:


> Pretty!





Cayca said:


> Oh, I love how sparkly it is.
> 
> It is gorgeous.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful color and a perfect mani as always !




Thanks ladies!

----------------------------



ANL1 said:


> Hello friends!
> I think its been almost a year since I last posted here. Ever since I started my new job in feb, life has been too hectic.
> I still paint my nails, although less than before. Hopefully posting my manis here again will force me to paint them more often
> coming back with a favorite, this was my outfit for my brothers wedding earlier this month, wearing yves saint laurent bleu celedon!



Good to hear about your new job A! Love your dress and the mani, very fresh and summery colors for a summer wedding. Pls do come on here evry once on a while  



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Cache
> 
> View attachment 3141604



What a great nude on you!


----------



## roundandround

Cayca said:


> We've been having such glum weather these past several days, but that weather is perfect for capturing colour shift in duo- and multichromes. This is one coat of Alessandro Go Magic Heavy Metal Rock It Baby over my favourite black creme - Don Juan OC229.



Very pretty duo chrome!




taniherd said:


> I had to get this polish after seeing all the pretty manis previously posted.
> Essie Merino Cool
> I added a Pahlish holo topper to accent nails



Great looking mani,the Pahlish topper added more omph too.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3144223
> 
> Smokin Hot



Love this color on you!



IndigoRose said:


> Koala Bear-y by OPI
> 
> I cut my nails a little over a week ago.  I've had a hard time taking out my contacts lately.  Any tips from those with long nails??



Beautiful color! Just be patient, nails will grow long again. I'm of no help bec. I only use handcream for my hands. 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Keeping it fuss free for the weekend.
> View attachment 3145250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI The Thrill of Brazil.



Oooh this is super awesome on you! Love the color very much.



Cayca said:


> I had another polish change. This is Cuccio Beijing Night Glow



Now, the glitters are sparkling like little rubies! LOVE that!


----------



## roundandround

krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.



Indeed! Lovely on you!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: essie boom boom room



Gorgeous! This is one reason why I'm hanging on the summer/bright colors. My autumn nps can wait lol



pollekeskisses said:


> I have gotten such sweet compliments from customers on my nails and nailbeds lately. Makes all the care I put into them worth it. However they were getting too long. So the outgrown damage gotten removed. They will regrow. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze "Riveting"



Love orange colors too and this looks fab on you!



IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry.
> I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.
> 
> 
> ]



Great mani!



taniherd said:


> Ciate Fly with Me



Love this color, looks like Dior Nirvana.



BeachBagGal said:


> Sinful Colors: Kissy
> View attachment 3144681



Pretty!


----------



## roundandround

Wore this to a baby shower yesterday

Anna Sui 702

Sorry for the huge picture, forgot to resize


----------



## sb1212

Julep the color is called emilie


----------



## Cayca

taniherd said:


> Thank you Ladies.
> There's a nice pink shimmer that's hard to capture in a picture but very visible in person.



Oh, I love those hidden shimmers.
http://forum.purseblog.com//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> Very pretty duo chrome!
> 
> Now, the glitters are sparkling like little rubies! LOVE that!


Thanks and thanks again.  I thought I wasn't going to like that Cuccio because it is too brown for my taste, but I happen to love it. In direct light it looks like burning embers. I'm so glad you gals like it as well.



roundandround said:


> Wore this to a baby shower yesterday
> 
> Anna Sui 702
> 
> Sorry for the huge picture, forgot to resize



It is so gentle. Perfect choice for a baby shower.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3148867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep the color is called emilie



Oh, goth, I love it. I have a special fondness for green polishes and this one is right up my alley.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Gorgeous! This is one reason why I'm hanging on the summer/bright colors. My autumn nps can wait lol


 
Thank you roundandround - my sentiments exactly - I am in no rush for fall colours! I have the next 8 months to worry about that!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Wore this to a baby shower yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui 702
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge picture, forgot to resize




Very pretty soft sparkly gold! Love that bottle.


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Julep the color is called emilie




Great hunter green!


----------



## sb1212

Thank you frick and cayca


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## skyqueen

IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> 
> 
> IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry.
> 
> I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147764




Great red...perfect length nails!


----------



## skyqueen

krissa said:


> Forgive the crappy paint job. OPI "Thank Glogg it's Friday". Fun pinkish wine color for fall.




Love!


----------



## planetaries

Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night 

Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.

No flash






Flash


----------



## tflowers921

planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash




Love them both!


----------



## tflowers921

Essie Armed & Ready


----------



## frick&frack

planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.




Welcome! So glad you decided to join in. 

Love your mani! What a cool color combo, & the plum DL is is gorgy color.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie Armed & Ready




Looks like some great shimmer in there! Makes the neutral color more interesting.


----------



## Cayca

planetaries said:


> Hi all!   After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided  it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from  yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash



That combo reminds me a bit of piCture pOlish Mallard.




tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3149178
> 
> Essie Armed & Ready



It is beautiful. Sadly, that polish never came to our stores, but I managed to get a dupe.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IndigoRose said:


> Got The Blues for Red   OPI
> 
> IRL this looks *very* vampy on me - same color as a black cherry.
> I wanted to buy Bordeaux by Essie but I forgot to stop by the store, so I opted for this instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147764



Love this red ! Suits you so well 



Jen123 said:


> Wearing opi gel Princesses Rule
> 
> View attachment 3147812



Your hands look like princess hands 



taniherd said:


> Ciate Fly with Me



That's a great color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Wore this to a baby shower yesterday
> 
> Anna Sui 702
> 
> Sorry for the huge picture, forgot to resize



Beautiful ! Such a cute bottle 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3148867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep the color is called emilie



I need to try Julep.



planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash



I really love this combo !



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3149178
> 
> Essie Armed & Ready



Special color 

I'm wearing MAC Anti Fashion


----------



## planetaries

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3149178
> 
> Essie Armed & Ready


Oh I love this color! I only wish the shimmer was more visible in real life.


----------



## planetaries

tflowers921 said:


> Love them both!


Thanks! 



frick&frack said:


> Welcome! So glad you decided to join in.
> 
> Love your mani! What a cool color combo, & the plum DL is is gorgy color.


Double thank you! Yeah I'm not normally a plum polish kind of person but the subtle red shimmer in the DL makes it hard to resist.



Cayca said:


> That combo reminds me a bit of piCture pOlish Mallard.


Now _that_ is a beautiful green 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I really love this combo !


Thank you! I didn't expect the Femme Fatale to be so green but I think it works.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Samoan Sand


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Junon


----------



## tflowers921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Such a cute bottle
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try Julep.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this combo !
> 
> 
> 
> Special color
> 
> I'm wearing MAC Anti Fashion







Cayca said:


> That combo reminds me a bit of piCture pOlish Mallard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful. Sadly, that polish never came to our stores, but I managed to get a dupe.







frick&frack said:


> Looks like some great shimmer in there! Makes the neutral color more interesting.




Thanks everyone! It's a very pretty color, sadly it didn't look great with my skin tone in daylight


----------



## tflowers921

Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On


----------



## SEWDimples

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Junon
> 
> View attachment 3150077



Love this color. Perfect! 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3150084
> 
> Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On



Very nice. I lose Essie polish too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Essie Sable Collar


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sweet ladies, thank you all for the compliments on my last Red. 

Wearing of my first bottle of nude OPI I'll take the cake. I cannot remember how old this bottle is...!


----------



## Cayca

planetaries said:


> Now _that_ is a beautiful green



If you like it, you may want to have a look at Vinylux Pretty Poison as well.



Librarychickie said:


> Dior Junon
> 
> View attachment 3150077



It looks beautiful.



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3150084
> 
> Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On



No surprise , and it is also no surprise that this colour is a perfect fit for you. You always choose so well.



SEWDimples said:


> Essie Sable Collar



It is such an unusual shade. I like it.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Sweet ladies, thank you all for the compliments on my last Red.
> 
> Wearing of my first bottle of nude OPI I'll take the cake. I cannot remember how old this bottle is...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150197



It looks very soft and pretty.


----------



## Melora24

OPI this color's making waves
A new favorite?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-limited addiction.


----------



## tflowers921

Cayca said:


> If you like it, you may want to have a look at Vinylux Pretty Poison as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise , and it is also no surprise that this colour is a perfect fit for you. You always choose so well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is such an unusual shade. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very soft and pretty.




Aw thanks!


----------



## tflowers921

SEWDimples said:


> Love this color. Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I lose Essie polish too.




Thank you! Essie is my favorite!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Junon




Nice cement gray!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On




Nice & vampy!


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Sable Collar




What a unique brown!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sweet ladies, thank you all for the compliments on my last Red.
> 
> Wearing of my first bottle of nude OPI I'll take the cake. I cannot remember how old this bottle is...!




It's a great neutral for you!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> OPI this color's making waves
> A new favorite?




Love the microglitter!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3150084
> 
> Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On




Fab color for Fall!


----------



## tflowers921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Fab color for Fall!







frick&frack said:


> Nice & vampy!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Melora24 said:


> OPI this color's making waves
> A new favorite?


Oooo love this! So mermaidy.


----------



## misstrine85

Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> It looks gorgeous.



Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> Beautiful color! Just be patient, nails will grow long again. I'm of no help bec. I only use handcream for my hands.





roundandround said:


> Great mani!




Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

skyqueen said:


> Great red...perfect length nails!


Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this red ! Suits you so well



Thanks Pollie!


----------



## IndigoRose

planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


Love the way the light hits and shows off the sparkles!


----------



## IndigoRose

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3149178
> 
> Essie Armed & Ready





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3150084
> 
> Essie (I know, no surprise there lol) Carry On




Love both colors!


----------



## IndigoRose

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Junon
> 
> View attachment 3150077



I googled this color...so pretty!!


----------



## IndigoRose

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Sable Collar



Pretty color for the season.




Chinese Warrior said:


> Sweet ladies, thank you all for the compliments on my last Red.
> 
> Wearing of my first bottle of nude OPI I'll take the cake. I cannot remember how old this bottle is...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150197



Perfect nude for you!




Melora24 said:


> OPI this color's making waves
> A new favorite?



Love the shimmer!



misstrine85 said:


> Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150599



Pretty vamp color!


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Junon
> 
> View attachment 3150077




Wowww I love that color!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Essie's Bahama mama


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Western Light. Difficult to see the beautiful shimmer [emoji173]&#65039;




Love the brown for fall!


----------



## tflowers921

Zoya Odette


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Zoya Odette




Pretty fall mani! Nice to see you branching out.


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3151952
> 
> Zoya Odette




Lovely color on you


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty fall mani! Nice to see you branching out.







sb1212 said:


> Lovely color on you




Thank you! I'm trying to add a little variation


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie lilacism:


----------



## amadea88

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie lilacism:



Gorgeous color!


----------



## CatePNW

Not a fall color, but I don't follow any fashion rules!  

Sinful Colors 24/7 #920  Never used this brand before, but I got a few bottles for free so I gave it a try tonight.  Turned out pretty nice, hope it doesn't chip right off.


----------



## CatePNW

planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash



Thanks for sharing!  I love looking at the pics in this thread for inspiration, even though I don't always get around to posting my colors.  

And I thank ALL who share their pics, I'm weeks behind, such great inspiration here.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie lilacism:




Love it...have it!


----------



## frick&frack

CatePNW said:


> Not a fall color, but I don't follow any fashion rules!
> 
> Sinful Colors 24/7 #920  Never used this brand before, but I got a few bottles for free so I gave it a try tonight.  Turned out pretty nice, hope it doesn't chip right off.




Such a happy pink!


----------



## theITbag

Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!


----------



## sb1212

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226




Pretty color looks good


----------



## pollekeskisses

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226


I have this one too but I couldn't capture it. Looks lovely on you!


----------



## Catcook

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226




I've never looked into this topic or thread before, but now I found my next pedi color!!! I have a baby so don't do my nails. Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226




Great color for the fall!


----------



## Cayca

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226



It looks fantastic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Not a fall color, but I don't follow any fashion rules!
> 
> Sinful Colors 24/7 #920  Never used this brand before, but I got a few bottles for free so I gave it a try tonight.  Turned out pretty nice, hope it doesn't chip right off.
> 
> View attachment 3152910
> View attachment 3152909



Pretty pink! What did you think of Sinful Colors polish? I have 2 or 3 by them and I find them to be very liquidy and kind of streaky. I love the colors so I'll probably just put up with it lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie lilacism:



Fun POP of blue!



theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226



So cool - great for Fall!


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty pink! What did you think of Sinful Colors polish? I have 2 or 3 by them and I find them to be very liquidy and kind of streaky. I love the colors so I'll probably just put up with it lol.



This was the first time I used it and it had a good consistency and was pretty easy to apply.  They have not chipped yet, but it's been just over 24 hours....LOL!  This color is very saturated and did not streak.  I don't like when the formulas are sheer and I can see the whites of my nails underneath.  I used Seche Vite base and top coat.

I got two bottle of this brand at Target for free, otherwise I probably would not have tried it, thinking that polish for $1.99 can't hold up.  There was a coupon deal where I would save $1 on what I was already buying if I added $4 more of beauty products.  So I got the Sinful Color polishes and saved the dollar on my hair stuff.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> This was the first time I used it and it had a good consistency and was pretty easy to apply.  They have not chipped yet, but it's been just over 24 hours....LOL!  This color is very saturated and did not streak.  I don't like when the formulas are sheer and I can see the whites of my nails underneath.  I used Seche Vite base and top coat.
> 
> I got two bottle of this brand at Target for free, otherwise I probably would not have tried it, thinking that polish for $1.99 can't hold up.  There was a coupon deal where I would save $1 on what I was already buying if I added $4 more of beauty products.  So I got the Sinful Color polishes and saved the dollar on my hair stuff.




Oh okay. Then maybe I will try them again. I have been using an OPI base coat, but didn't this time. It has somehow managed to disappear [emoji50]. My almost new bottle... hmmm. Anyway lol.. you got a great deal! I actually have a Sinful Color polish on right now that has held up pretty well. It did take a few coats to be opaque.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

BeachBagGal said:


> Fun POP of blue
> 
> !





amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous color!





frick&frack said:


> Love it...have it!



Thank you frick&frack, amadea88 & BeachBagGal!!


----------



## tflowers921

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226




Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153226



Love this color !


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!




Great fall color!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Base: butter London chocka. It says it's a deep plum/eggplant shade but I find it more of a brownish dark purple. Very lovely.
Stripes (top to bottom): bric-a-brack, brick lane and  east end. (Also butter londens)


----------



## roundandround

Cayca said:


> It is so gentle. Perfect choice for a baby shower.
> 
> .





frick&frack said:


> Very pretty soft sparkly gold! Love that bottle.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Such a cute bottle



Thanks ladies! Love that nail polish so much. It's a pretty  nude yet very pretty with all the champagne color glitters and shimmers. Such a treat to my eyes.

---------------------------



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3148867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep the color is called emilie



Love looking this color on you! Very pretty.



planetaries said:


> Hi all!  After stalking this thread for the past god knows how long, I'd decided it was finally time to start participating. Here's my mani from yesterday/today. Forgive the thumb I smudged it last night
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Virtual Insanity with Femme Fatale Mad As a Hatter on ring and thumb.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash



Welcome! Pretty mani as your first time entry on here. Keep going  



SEWDimples said:


> Essie Sable Collar



WOW love that!


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sweet ladies, thank you all for the compliments on my last Red.
> 
> Wearing of my first bottle of nude OPI I'll take the cake. I cannot remember how old this bottle is...!



That nude looks lovely on you.





Melora24 said:


> OPI this color's making waves
> A new favorite?



That looks great!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3151952
> 
> Zoya Odette



Pretty!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie lilacism:



Lilacism is such a gorgeous color on you! 



CatePNW said:


> Not a fall color, but I don't follow any fashion rules!
> 
> Sinful Colors 24/7 #920  Never used this brand before, but I got a few bottles for free so I gave it a try tonight.  Turned out pretty nice, hope it doesn't chip right off.



Very pretty and happy color, love how bright it is! Want to go back to summer lol



theITbag said:


> Essie Frock 'N Roll!!!   I'm in love with the subtle sparkle of this brownish black gray color!!!



Oohhh that's a fab looking mani! I'll have a look for this color at the Essie counter one day.


----------



## roundandround

Weekend mani

Chanel Laque Rouge 71 from the Collection Les Rouges Culte

Love this red much but got some chips the next day wearing it.  Maybe it has to do with the bc/tc bec I wore this before but it went well.


----------



## tflowers921

Needed a little break from all the dark colors! 
This is Revlon Gel Envy in Perfect Pair


----------



## sb1212

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3154676
> 
> Needed a little break from all the dark colors!
> This is Revlon Gel Envy in Perfect Pair




Nice nude polish. How do you like the revlon gel?


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Troublante


----------



## Librarychickie

Here it shows more burgundy


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Base: butter London chocka. It says it's a deep plum/eggplant shade but I find it more of a brownish dark purple. Very lovely.
> 
> Stripes (top to bottom): bric-a-brack, brick lane and  east end. (Also butter londens)




Fun nail art for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Weekend mani
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Laque Rouge 71 from the Collection Les Rouges Culte
> 
> 
> 
> Love this red much but got some chips the next day wearing it.  Maybe it has to do with the bc/tc bec I wore this before but it went well.




Perfect red! I agree with you. It must be the BC/TC.


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Needed a little break from all the dark colors!
> This is Revlon Gel Envy in Perfect Pair




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Troublante




Ooo...love the shimmer in that, & cool color shift!


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty soft pink!







sb1212 said:


> Nice nude polish. How do you like the revlon gel?




Thanks! 
I really like it! It goes on very smooth & has really good coverage


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Lilacism is such a gorgeous color on
> 
> 
> .



Thank you! Likewise with the Chanel Laque Rouge!


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154743



Very pretty fall color. Looking at swatches on this color wouldn't help me to look away from the Chanel counter one of these days lol



frick&frack said:


> Perfect red! I agree with you. It must be the BC/TC.



Thanks f&f! Another perfect red added to my fave red color nps. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you! Likewise with the Chanel Laque Rouge!



Thank you!


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Fun nail art for fall!



Thank you


----------



## tflowers921

Petal pushers


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> Petal pushers




Beautiful blue!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Deborah1986

Librarychickie said:


> Here it shows more burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154747



Pretty !!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Passion


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Weekend mani
> 
> Chanel Laque Rouge 71 from the Collection Les Rouges Culte
> 
> Love this red much but got some chips the next day wearing it.  Maybe it has to do with the bc/tc bec I wore this before but it went well.



Classy beautiful red !



Librarychickie said:


> Here it shows more burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154747



That's intersting !



pollekeskisses said:


> Base: butter London chocka. It says it's a deep plum/eggplant shade but I find it more of a brownish dark purple. Very lovely.
> Stripes (top to bottom): bric-a-brack, brick lane and  east end. (Also butter londens)



Looks like candy , wanna bite 



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3155571
> 
> Petal pushers





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3154676
> 
> Needed a little break from all the dark colors!
> This is Revlon Gel Envy in Perfect Pair



Both are beautiful ! My favorite is the feminine pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Weekend mani
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Laque Rouge 71 from the Collection Les Rouges Culte
> 
> 
> 
> Love this red much but got some chips the next day wearing it.  Maybe it has to do with the bc/tc bec I wore this before but it went well.




Gorgeous! Such a shame about the chips!


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## Cayca

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3155571
> 
> Petal pushers



Oh, it's very cool.



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Troublante
> 
> View attachment 3154743



Love it and it suits you beautifully.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## theITbag

Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ I like that color a lot! It looks great on you.


----------



## chowlover2

theITbag said:


> Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159689




So pretty on you!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.




Great shimmer in that!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Back to brights. Switched to OPI I eat Mainely Lobster.


----------



## Kalos

models own peacock green


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159689




I almost bought that last week! I regret not getting it now! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Back to brights. Switched to OPI I eat Mainely Lobster.




Lovely shade of red on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> models own peacock green




Perfect name for a great green!


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel My Private Jet


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: essie tart deco


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel My Private Jet




One of my favorites! I just love the color.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: essie tart deco




Love that happy coral on you!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cayca

This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Really Red


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;




Loving the vamp on your nails!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.




Wow...very unique color! I need to see that IRL.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red




You have the perfect nails for a red mani [emoji7] (I know I say that all the time)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160850



Wow, that's nearly black



Cayca said:


> This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.



 need to check it out 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3161030



Beautiful mani !!


----------



## Pjsproul

Lottie of London "hit refresh " peachy nude shade


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Wow...very unique color! I need to see that IRL.



This one does need to be seen in person. It is dark blurple with pink shimmer and so difficult to capture. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> need to check it out



You do, definitely.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cayca said:


> This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.




Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! I love the length of your nails too!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3161030




Perfect; this is the kind of blue red that I simply must own!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> You have the perfect nails for a red mani [emoji7] (I know I say that all the time)



I love hearing that, so please continue! haha



Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful mani !!





Chinese Warrior said:


> Perfect; this is the kind of blue red that I simply must own!



Sometimes I feel a bit boring with my constant red manicures, but then I  come on here and read all the nice comments... They've become part of my  style! red nails and red lips!

Chinese Warrior, this is my all-time favorite red! This and Essie Yummy Forever (for a slightly darker, more retro red)

The Essie quality is also worth mentioning, My manicures last me at least 5 days chip free!! and on day 6 the chips are minimal... more wear then chips... I usually cover with an extra layer, and get a few more days out of my mani...

I used to be addicted to Dior & YSL nail polishes, but since discovering Essie I will never purchase again (until they come up with another super unique, must-have colour haha) Essie quality is superior to Dior and YSL IMO


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love hearing that, so please continue! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel a bit boring with my constant red manicures, but then I  come on here and read all the nice comments... They've become part of my  style! red nails and red lips!
> 
> Chinese Warrior, this is my all-time favorite red! This and Essie Yummy Forever (for a slightly darker, more retro red)
> 
> The Essie quality is also worth mentioning, My manicures last me at least 5 days chip free!! and on day 6 the chips are minimal... more wear then chips... I usually cover with an extra layer, and get a few more days out of my mani...
> 
> I used to be addicted to Dior & YSL nail polishes, but since discovering Essie I will never purchase again (until they come up with another super unique, must-have colour haha) Essie quality is superior to Dior and YSL IMO




I am glad that you mentioned the quality, Sophie-Rose. 5 days chip free is awesome!! Essie polishes are a hit/miss for me; so it's wonderful to have a thumbs up before I march to the store tomorrow.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am glad that you mentioned the quality, Sophie-Rose. 5 days chip free is awesome!! Essie polishes are a hit/miss for me; so it's wonderful to have a thumbs up before I march to the store tomorrow.




I also strongly recommend the Essie top coat! I think it's called 'on the go' but will check when i get home!


----------



## Librarychickie

Marc Jacobs Wine Not


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417




That's beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not




Gorgeous color for fall!


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417




Gorgeous color!!


----------



## leslieann79

Cayca said:


> This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.





Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417



Gorgeous nails


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417



Love this color!


----------



## skyqueen

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417




[emoji76]


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Cerise Noir


----------



## pmburk

Red Carpet Manicure Toast of the Town with a layer of Haute Couture on top


----------



## krissa

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Is this new? I never saw this one. Now, I have to talk myself out of wanting it.


----------



## krissa

Deborah Lippmann "the sweet life"


----------



## Librarychickie

krissa said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Is this new? I never saw this one. Now, I have to talk myself out of wanting it.


It's fairly new.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Step Right Up


----------



## amadea88

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann "the sweet life"



Such a pretty color!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann "the sweet life"




Delicate & pretty on you!


----------



## Akatareeves

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417



Lovely colourr &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Bastille my Heart


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart




Fantastic burgundy gel!


----------



## chowlover2

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart
> 
> View attachment 3163920




Beautiful!


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic burgundy gel!







chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!!


----------



## amadea88

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart
> 
> View attachment 3163920



Love this!  So pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did a manicure this morning and I am loving this blue!! OPI yoga-ta get this blue!


----------



## fendifemale

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417


Beautiful!

WetnWild- Yo Soy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a manicure this morning and I am loving this blue!! OPI yoga-ta get this blue!
> View attachment 3164745
> View attachment 3164746




Beautiful


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a manicure this morning and I am loving this blue!! OPI yoga-ta get this blue!




Fantastic metallic blue!


----------



## pmburk

Red Carpet Manicure gel "Toast of the Town"


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Red Carpet Manicure gel "Toast of the Town"




Great sparkly brown NP! So pretty this time of year.


----------



## SEWDimples

SpaRitual Determination. Black matte polish with Sally Hansen big matte top coat.


----------



## SEWDimples

I've been missing for a week or so,  but all the manis are amazing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart
> 
> View attachment 3163920



Love this !



Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a manicure this morning and I am loving this blue!! OPI yoga-ta get this blue!
> View attachment 3164745
> View attachment 3164746





pmburk said:


> Red Carpet Manicure gel "Toast of the Town"



beautiful manis !



SEWDimples said:


> SpaRitual Determination. Black matte polish with Sally Hansen big matte top coat.



Wow, that's cool !


----------



## MrsBishop35

candy apple red. I don't know the brand, it was at the nail shop.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Gel nails with two coats of CND shellac polish in 'strawberry smoothie'


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Classy beautiful red !





Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous! Such a shame about the chips!



Thank you ladies! Love that red!

------------------



Librarychickie said:


> Here it shows more burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154747



Very pretty! I'm patiently waiting for this color to see IRL, only my SA told me that we will not get this collection LOL I'm pretty sure she's wrong bec. why we don't get the winter collection this year when we always get them in the past? 



theITbag said:


> Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159689



Love that teal blue vampy color on you!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Back to brights. Switched to OPI I eat Mainely Lobster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159949



Ooooh my favorite Coral! LOVE this seeing on you.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: essie tart deco



Great looking mani!


----------



## roundandround

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Vert Obscur [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160850



Looks pretty on you! I swatched this the other day on one nail...I'm having second thoughts, getting it or not. It's looks nice and vampy but still I'm not so convinced about the color. 



Cayca said:


> This is China Glaze Sleeping Under The Stars.



WOW that looks awesome! What a lovely name as well. 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3161030



You carry red colors very well, lol, I think I've said this before 



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart
> 
> View attachment 3163920



Fab color on you!



pmburk said:


> Red Carpet Manicure gel "Toast of the Town"



Verry pretty fall color.



MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3166900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candy apple red. I don't know the brand, it was at the nail shop.



That red looks so juicy! Beautiful on you.


----------



## MrsBishop35

roundandround said:


> Looks pretty on you! I swatched this the other day on one nail...I'm having second thoughts, getting it or not. It's looks nice and vampy but still I'm not so convinced about the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that looks awesome! What a lovely name as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You carry red colors very well, lol, I think I've said this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verry pretty fall color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That red looks so juicy! Beautiful on you.




Thank you Friend! [emoji173]


----------



## roundandround

China Glaze Stella&#128151;


----------



## theITbag

Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite blue...simply gorgeous on.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel May


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite blue...simply gorgeous on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167376




[emoji7] lovely!!!!! Does it have a shimmer or glitter??


----------



## theITbag

Sophie-Rose said:


> [emoji7] lovely!!!!! Does it have a shimmer or glitter??




Neither. It is glossy midnight blue.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Neither. It is glossy midnight blue.




Stunning!!! I'm add this to my must-have polish list!


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> SpaRitual Determination. Black matte polish with Sally Hansen big matte top coat.




So cool for Halloween!


----------



## frick&frack

MrsBishop35 said:


> candy apple red. I don't know the brand, it was at the nail shop.




Great shade of red for you!


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Gel nails with two coats of CND shellac polish in 'strawberry smoothie'




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite blue...simply gorgeous on.




Fantastic deep blue!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel May




Pretty bubblegum pink!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> ------------------
> 
> 
> Great looking mani!



Thank you roundandround


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> !



Thank you Frick&frack!!


----------



## MrsBishop35

frick&frack said:


> Great shade of red for you!



Thank you Friend!


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not
> 
> View attachment 3162417



I love this.



krissa said:


> Deborah Lippmann "the sweet life"



It is so clean and perfect neutral for you.



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Bastille my Heart
> 
> View attachment 3163920



Gotta love this vampy red.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a manicure this morning and I am loving this blue!! OPI yoga-ta get this blue!
> View attachment 3164745
> View attachment 3164746



It is so pretty.



pmburk said:


> Red Carpet Manicure gel "Toast of the Town"



I think your ring stole the scene.


----------



## Cayca

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Stella&#128151;



Beautiful shimmery shade. I love nice shimmer on a sunny day.



theITbag said:


> Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami  against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite  blue...simply gorgeous on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167376



You have lovely nails and that polish is just perfect.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! I love the length of your nails too!





leslieann79 said:


> Gorgeous nails





roundandround said:


> WOW that looks awesome! What a lovely name as well.



Thank you all.


----------



## Cayca

I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205





and then I did a Halloween mani over it


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it




Cool color shift, & the Halloween stamping makes it even better!


----------



## MrsBishop35

frick&frack said:


> Great shade of red for you!




Thank you Friend!


----------



## chowlover2

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it




That looks great, you're very talented!


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Cool color shift, & the Halloween stamping makes it even better!





chowlover2 said:


> That looks great, you're very talented!



Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Ziv with "Apple Cider" Jamberry wrap as an accent.


----------



## taniherd

Color Club Tall Dark & Handsome with a ILNP flakey holo topper.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Ziv with "Apple Cider" Jamberry wrap as an accent.




The gold is fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Color Club Tall Dark & Handsome with a ILNP flakey holo topper.




Love those blue flakes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it



LOVE the Halloween mani!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL cerise noir


----------



## Cayca

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE the Halloween mani!!! Looks awesome!



Thanks.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Love those blue flakes!




Thanks F&F [emoji16]


----------



## leslieann79

Love both of these.    (quotes didnt work sorry) I was talking about the matte halloween mani and the gold nails.


----------



## Kailuagal

RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.


----------



## lammie

"You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## Kailuagal

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.


Actually, now that I see the pic on my iPad the color looks pretty right on. It appeared darker on my phone.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Ziv with "Apple Cider" Jamberry wrap as an accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168628



Pretty!



Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it



Your Halloween mani is really cool. 



theITbag said:


> Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite blue...simply gorgeous on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167376


 
Gorgeous color! 



lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.



This color looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.




That shimmer is gorgeous! Just a tip: when I wear NP with glitter or shimmer that shows prominently in the bottle but not on the nail, I find that a thick glossy topcoat brings out the sparkle.


----------



## frick&frack

lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.




Pretty fall color!


----------



## amadea88

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.



This is so pretty!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Makes Men Blush


----------



## Librarychickie

Be Dior


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.




Pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.



Love it !



lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.



So elegant !


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Be Dior




Gorgeous burgundy! [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.




Very elegant on U! I hope my salon carries this color for my mani tomorrow.


----------



## lammie

WhitleyGilbert, frick&frack, and Pollie-Jean: Thank you, ladies! I am enjoying this color very much. 

Chinese Warrior, I hope your salon carries the color!! It's a part of the Fall collection, so if your salon stays up to date in that aspect, then they should have it.


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> That shimmer is gorgeous! Just a tip: when I wear NP with glitter or shimmer that shows prominently in the bottle but not on the nail, I find that a thick glossy topcoat brings out the sparkle.


Thanks Frick!  I use Glisten &Glow HK Girl as I love how fast it dries, maybe I should put two coats. What top coat do you use? You are the nail queen!!


----------



## Kailuagal

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it


THIS is magnificent!  I love your mad skills!  Beautiful work!


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Ziv with "Apple Cider" Jamberry wrap as an accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168628


That Jamberry wrap is the perfect accent. Very pretty!




taniherd said:


> Color Club Tall Dark & Handsome with a ILNP flakey holo topper.


Gorgeous color!  I love ILNP!





lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.


Very pretty for the season!  Nice nails!





Librarychickie said:


> Be Dior
> View attachment 3170546


Beautimous!  I always love your manis!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Thanks Frick!  I use Glisten &Glow HK Girl as I love how fast it dries, maybe I should put two coats. What top coat do you use? You are the nail queen!!




Haha! I'm a queen among many here [emoji6]

I love gelous because it's a thick coat that plays nicely with big 3/5 free NPs. I also love seche vite because it's so shiny & dries everything quickly. I often use in combination. I haven't tried HK girl, but I hear great things. 

It was close to raining (very humid) when I left the house this morning. I'd applied 2 coats of glitter over 2 coats of creme shimmer (that I applied on Monday) before leaving. Smudged my big toe on my flip flop &#9785;&#65039;. Sure wish I'd taken a minute to use seche. Instead I just smooshed it back in place. Hehe


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Beautimous!




Love that word!!! Haven't used it in years. Will start again now.


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> Love that word!!! Haven't used it in years. Will start again now.


Oh yes!  Beautimous and gorgemous are regularly in my vocabulary.


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> Haha! I'm a queen among many here [emoji6]
> 
> I love gelous because it's a thick coat that plays nicely with big 3/5 free NPs. I also love seche vite because it's so shiny & dries everything quickly. I often use in combination. I haven't tried HK girl, but I hear great things.
> 
> It was close to raining (very humid) when I left the house this morning. I'd applied 2 coats of glitter over 2 coats of creme shimmer (that I applied on Monday) before leaving. Smudged my big toe on my flip flop &#9785;&#65039;. Sure wish I'd taken a minute to use seche. Instead I just smooshed it back in place. Hehe


Thanks!  I have both but was dealing with shrinkage from Seche. I'll give them both another go. I love Hk cuz it dries so fast. It's awesome! And I get no peeling or shrinkage. 
Thanks again Frick!  Much aloha! Oh, and I so understand the smooshing back into place. Been there. Haha! And often times on glitter you can't really tell. Lol


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Thanks!  I have both but was dealing with shrinkage from Seche. I'll give them both another go. I love Hk cuz it dries so fast. It's awesome! And I get no peeling or shrinkage.
> Thanks again Frick!  Much aloha! Oh, and I so understand the smooshing back into place. Been there. Haha! And often times on glitter you can't really tell. Lol




Seche over gelous = no shrinkage. Gelous can take a while to dry in our tropical climates though.

Love the much aloha [emoji267][emoji259][emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Armani 105 Taupe Greige

I'm too lazy taking pics  ...:greengrin:


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> Seche over gelous = no shrinkage. Gelous can take a while to dry in our tropical climates though.
> 
> Love the much aloha [emoji267][emoji259][emoji7]


Great tip! I'll try it!  Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Great tip! I'll try it!  Thank you!




I hate to have you go out & buy stuff if you already have HK girl. Try 2 or 3 coats of that first.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani 105 Taupe Greige
> 
> I'm too lazy taking pics  ...:greengrin:




Lol...pretty fall color


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> I hate to have you go out & buy stuff if you already have HK girl. Try 2 or 3 coats of that first.


No worries!  I already have those topcoats. Ahem....I have so many different brands it's almost shameless. Hehehe.


----------



## chowlover2

KB Shimmer " Run, it's the Coppers." Insane holo.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> KB Shimmer " Run, it's the Coppers." Insane holo.




Loooove the color! I bet it looks amazing when the holo is sparkling.


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Loooove the color! I bet it looks amazing when the holo is sparkling.




The pic doesn't do it justice, my fav holo these days!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lilacism.


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish Dope Jam


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Dope Jam




Such a fabulous color, & it's even prettier on you!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Such a fabulous color, & it's even prettier on you!



Thank you F&F


----------



## Chinese Warrior

wearing a vampy color to complement Halloween! German-icure by OPI


----------



## theITbag

Essie Over the Edge...against my brown pillow (top) and black leather (bottom)...great metallic grey...perfect for Halloween.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> wearing a vampy color to complement Halloween! German-icure by OPI




Great vamp for Halloween!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Over the Edge...against my brown pillow (top) and black leather (bottom)...great metallic grey...perfect for Halloween.




Like the metallic finish!


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it


Beautiful work!! I always enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## IndigoRose

Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.



What a pretty color! I think I can see some shimmer in the bottle.


----------



## IndigoRose

Librarychickie said:


> Be Dior
> View attachment 3170546



Fab color on you!



chowlover2 said:


> KB Shimmer " Run, it's the Coppers." Insane holo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172307



Pretty holo!



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Dope Jam


Can't go wrong with pink and shimmer!



lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.



Perfect for the Holiday!



theITbag said:


> Essie Over the Edge...against my brown pillow (top) and black leather (bottom)...great metallic grey...perfect for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173901


Pretty mani! I don't think I've ever used black polish, but this really looks nice.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Cute as a Button


----------



## Kailuagal

chowlover2 said:


> KB Shimmer " Run, it's the Coppers." Insane holo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172307


Absolutely gorgeous!  Love it!




taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Dope Jam


I love this color!




Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3173715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing a vampy color to complement Halloween! German-icure by OPI


Very fall. Looks great on you!  I'm missing cold weather right about now on this muggy day. Lol




theITbag said:


> Essie Over the Edge...against my brown pillow (top) and black leather (bottom)...great metallic grey...perfect for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173901


This is perfect for Halloween. Looks great against your skin tone. 




IndigoRose said:


> What a pretty color! I think I can see some shimmer in the bottle.


Thanks!  I did what Frick recommended and topped it with Gelous and Seche and it DOES show the shimmer better. I'm converted!  Lol




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Cute as a Button


Very cute...as a button


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Dope Jam



Beautiful pink !



Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3173715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing a vampy color to complement Halloween! German-icure by OPI



Looks great !



theITbag said:


> Essie Over the Edge...against my brown pillow (top) and black leather (bottom)...great metallic grey...perfect for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173901



Love it 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Cute as a Button



Cheerful color !


----------



## Deborah1986

New Chanel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
rougenoir


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Cute as a Button




This happy pink is fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Thanks!  I did what Frick recommended and topped it with Gelous and Seche and it DOES show the shimmer better. I'm converted!  Lol




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; I think of it as adding "glass" so it looks like it does in the bottle [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Deborah1986 said:


> New Chanel rougenoir




Nice rich color for fall!


----------



## Via_04

Konad


----------



## taniherd

Rescue Beauty Lounge Not Your Baby


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> This happy pink is fantastic on you!



Thank you F&F!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful pink !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great !
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerful color !



Thank you Pollie-Jean!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Very cute...as a button



Haha lol - thanks Kailuagal!!


----------



## Melora24

Doesn't look like much... but when you go to bed and your nails glow in the dark, it's fascinating!


----------



## roundandround

Cayca said:


> Beautiful shimmery shade. I love nice shimmer on a sunny day.



Thank you! Wore Stella for the second time and got some compliments of the beautiful color. 

----------------------------




theITbag said:


> Loving my winter blues...Essie Midnight Cami against my black leather bag...this is my all-time favorite blue...simply gorgeous on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167376



Very pretty dark blue!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel May



Gorgeous! I didn't have the time to wear May this year yet...and now it's autumn already lol




Cayca said:


> I've been wearing Born Pretty Chameleon 205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I did a Halloween mani over it



Love this autumn color. I'm not loving a matte mani but I love the look of it esp. with the haloween theme. Well done!



taniherd said:


> Color Club Tall Dark & Handsome with a ILNP flakey holo topper.



Looks fab on you!



Kailuagal said:


> RBL Electro Glacier. It's a little bit lighter IRL. Shimmer is gorgeous in the bottle but doesn't show it's glamorous self on the nail. Maybe it will in the sunlight.



Love looking this shade on you!


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Not Your Baby



This one from RBL looks beautiful on you!



Melora24 said:


> Doesn't look like much... but when you go to bed and your nails glow in the dark, it's fascinating!



Oh wow, what a cute pumpkin! It's simple but nice, LOVE that!



Deborah1986 said:


> New Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rougenoir



This is the new Rouge Noir? Looks pretty on you. I have a little problem of the RN. I have an older one and the formula isn't the most easy to apply. 



chowlover2 said:


> KB Shimmer " Run, it's the Coppers." Insane holo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172307



Looks holotastic to me!



lammie said:


> "You Sustain Me" from the OPI Infinite Shine collection.



Pretty on you!



Librarychickie said:


> Be Dior
> View attachment 3170546



Like the bag, Be Dior np is very pretty too.


----------



## frick&frack

Via_04 said:


> Konad




Cool appliqués!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Not Your Baby




Wow...the bronze looks amazing on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Doesn't look like much... but when you go to bed and your nails glow in the dark, it's fascinating!




Very fun for Halloween!


----------



## Via_04

frick&frack said:


> Cool appliqués!




Thanks F&F


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround



Gorgeous! I didn't have the time to wear May this year yet...and now it's autumn alread



QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you roundandround I was in the same situation but decided to be in denial about autumn :shame:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.


----------



## Kailuagal

Deborah1986 said:


> New Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rougenoir


Very beautiful for fall season. 




Via_04 said:


> Konad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174806


Awesome zebra mani! You stamped this?  It looks perfect like nail vinyls!  Great job!  




taniherd said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Not Your Baby


This is GORGEOUS on you!  RBL is one of my favorite polishes!




Melora24 said:


> Doesn't look like much... but when you go to bed and your nails glow in the dark, it's fascinating!


Cute Halloween mani!


----------



## Kailuagal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.
> 
> View attachment 3175494
> 
> View attachment 3175495


First of all, gorgeous nails!  Second, that brand of polish has so many beautiful colors, including this one. And you can't beat the price!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Kailuagal said:


> First of all, gorgeous nails!  Second, that brand of polish has so many beautiful colors, including this one. And you can't beat the price!




Aww, thank you! I agree, Sinful Colors is so underrated and has a wide array of colors and yes... At $1.99, you can't beat it.


----------



## misstrine85

Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

That is perfection in a bottle!!!!! Chanel Reds are just unbeatable. Beautiful on your nails!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756




Gorgeous red mani!!


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Deep Sea


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Very fall. Looks great on you!  I'm missing cold weather right about now on this muggy day. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfect for Halloween. Looks great against your skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I did what Frick recommended and topped it with Gelous and Seche and it DOES show the shimmer better. I'm converted!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute...as a button





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful pink !
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great !
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerful color !





roundandround said:


> Thank you! Wore Stella for the second time and got some compliments of the beautiful color.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dark blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I didn't have the time to wear May this year yet...and now it's autumn already lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this autumn color. I'm not loving a matte mani but I love the look of it esp. with the haloween theme. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love looking this shade on you!





roundandround said:


> This one from RBL looks beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, what a cute pumpkin! It's simple but nice, LOVE that!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Rouge Noir? Looks pretty on you. I have a little problem of the RN. I have an older one and the formula isn't the most easy to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks holotastic to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the bag, Be Dior np is very pretty too.





frick&frack said:


> Wow...the bronze looks amazing on you!





Kailuagal said:


> Very beautiful for fall season.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome zebra mani! You stamped this?  It looks perfect like nail vinyls!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGEOUS on you!  RBL is one of my favorite polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Halloween mani!



Thank you all for the nice compliments.


----------



## taniherd

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.
> 
> View attachment 3175494
> 
> View attachment 3175495





misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756


----------



## Via_04

Kailuagal said:


> Very beautiful for fall season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome zebra mani! You stamped this?  It looks perfect like nail vinyls!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGEOUS on you!  RBL is one of my favorite polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Halloween mani!




Awww thanks! Yes I did the stamping by using Konad and I'm so happy with the result, plus using the seche vite top coat, past drying and very glossy.[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrsBishop35

misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756




I love this polish, I'm shopping for it now.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Via_04 said:


> Konad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174806



That's special !



taniherd said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Not Your Baby



 Beautiful !



Melora24 said:


> Doesn't look like much... *but when you go to bed and your nails glow in the dark*, it's fascinating!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.
> 
> View attachment 3175494
> 
> View attachment 3175495



 need to check it out !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756



Love this red !



pmburk said:


> Gelish Deep Sea



Lovely


----------



## Kailuagal

misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756


Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS red!  So glossy and polished. Love it!




pmburk said:


> Gelish Deep Sea


Very nice deep blue!  Loving these darker vampy colors this time of year.


----------



## frick&frack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.




It IS the perfect purple for fall! I love sinful too.


----------



## LuxuryHilton

OPI taupeless


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - You Say Tomato


----------



## Kailuagal

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - You Say Tomato
> View attachment 3176928



I say Terrific!  Pretty color!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - You Say Tomato




Great classic red mani!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Tutti Fruitti Tonga


----------



## amadea88

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - You Say Tomato
> View attachment 3176928



Love this, gorgeous red!


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)


----------



## pinky70

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)
> 
> View attachment 3177137


Very nice nude shade.


----------



## SEWDimples

Essie Partner in Crime.


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)
> 
> View attachment 3177137




Your nails always look fab


----------



## Chinese Warrior

First manicure, then grocery shopping[emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)




That's almost your manne mani!


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Partner in Crime.




That vamp looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> First manicure, then grocery shopping[emoji16]




Haha! Looks like wearing wearing a yummy brown for fall.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)
> 
> View attachment 3177137




Very soft & pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Partner in Crime.




I like it!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Haha! Looks like wearing wearing a yummy brown for fall.




Hahahah, I definitely have Fall on my radar!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## roundandround

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sinful Colors... Mauvelous! Love when I can get the perfect color for $1.99. I love this brand.
> 
> View attachment 3175494
> 
> View attachment 3175495



Love this shade on you! I've seen that Sinful Colors have so many pretty colors.



misstrine85 said:


> Singuliére [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175756



Pretty!



pmburk said:


> Gelish Deep Sea



Looks great on you, really looks like in the deep blue sea



s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - You Say Tomato
> View attachment 3176928



That's a very pretty tomato red mani!



Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)
> 
> View attachment 3177137



Gorgeous neutral color on you!



Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3177315
> 
> 
> First manicure, then grocery shopping[emoji16]



Love how you made a snapshot of your mani. Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)




Gorgeous burgundy! It's got strong holo too [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> Your nails always look fab


Awe, thanks!


----------



## taniherd

Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Just got back from the salon. I'm wearing Gelish Soak-Off Gel Polish in 'Pink Smoothie' [emoji140]

I hope you can all excuse my double-jointed pinkie finger! [emoji28]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne




What a beautiful & unique shade of purple!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - You Say Tomato
> View attachment 3176928



Lovely !



Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult Ghost Edit (2 coats)
> 
> View attachment 3177137



Elegant nude ! Can't wait to check S&M in Florida in a couple of days 



SEWDimples said:


> Essie Partner in Crime.



That looks cool !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3177315
> 
> 
> First manicure, then grocery shopping[emoji16]



Looks fab on you



roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)



 That's really special !!



taniherd said:


> Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne



Beautiful !! I love it ! It's so elegant modest /  understated 



JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3178437
> 
> 
> Just got back from the salon. I'm wearing Gelish Soak-Off Gel Polish in 'Pink Smoothie' [emoji140]
> 
> I hope you can all excuse my double-jointed pinkie finger! [emoji28]



Very feminine !

I think I'll take Dior Spring tomorrow


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly


----------



## theITbag

Essie Bordeaux again...I can't stay away too long from my favorite red.


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Bitter Chocolate


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Just got back from the salon. I'm wearing Gelish Soak-Off Gel Polish in 'Pink Smoothie' [emoji140]
> 
> I hope you can all excuse my double-jointed pinkie finger! [emoji28]




Lovely pink!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly




Love that shade of purple for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Bordeaux again...I can't stay away too long from my favorite red.




Beautiful deep shade of red!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Bitter Chocolate




Fabulous color with a perfect name!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Love that shade of purple for fall!



Thank you frick&frack - slowly transitioning to fall...better late than ever!


----------



## chowlover2

roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)




Gorgeous!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;




Fantastic deep purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest




Gorgeous burgundy! I love this so much [emoji7]


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne


This is gorgeous!  You have some nice polishes!  Can I come play in them?  Haha


----------



## Kailuagal

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly


Very pretty purple. Nice nails!


----------



## Kailuagal

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 3181798


I have this in rnp. I would love to wear it but just still a little too sunny over here. Lol. Maybe I'll wear it for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Librarychickie

YSL Carmin D'Or


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> YSL Carmin D'Or




Gorgeous red for fall with that golden shimmer!


----------



## misstrine85

Librarychickie said:


> YSL Carmin D'Or
> 
> View attachment 3182145




Just got this last week. Will put it on this weekend. Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## misstrine85

Wearing Chanel Lamé Rouge Noir over Chanel Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Wearing Chanel Lamé Rouge Noir over Chanel Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;




Love the added bling with the gold glitter!


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Deep Sea again this week (just "refilled" it yesterday)


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Gelish Deep Sea again this week (just "refilled" it yesterday)




The deep navy looks great on your nails!


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> YSL Carmin D'Or
> 
> View attachment 3182145


Gorgeous Library Chickie!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Essie Under the Twilight.


----------



## SEWDimples

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly





theITbag said:


> Essie Bordeaux again...I can't stay away too long from my favorite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180665





frick&frack said:


> Lovely pink!





misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Cobra [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3181428





Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3177315
> 
> 
> First manicure, then grocery shopping[emoji16]





roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)




Awesome fall colors TPFers!


----------



## frick&frack

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Under the Twilight.




Fantastic vampy mani!


----------



## purseprincess32

Deborah Lippmann Harlem Nocturne


----------



## lammie

"Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection


----------



## frick&frack

lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection




Nice neutral!


----------



## taniherd

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly



One of my favs.  Looks nice on you.  



frick&frack said:


> What a beautiful & unique shade of purple!



Thanks F&F!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks fab on you
> That's really special !!
> *Beautiful !! I love it ! It's so elegant modest /  understated *
> Very feminine !
> I think I'll take Dior Spring tomorrow



Thank you PJ!



Kailuagal said:


> This is gorgeous!  You have some nice polishes!  Can I come play in them?  Haha



Sure! But only if I can play with your polishes.


----------



## pmburk

Librarychickie said:


> YSL Carmin D'Or
> 
> View attachment 3182145





Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 3181798



Love both of these! Gorgeous fall colors.


----------



## Kalos

Maybelline Rose Chic


----------



## Kailuagal

SEWDimples said:


> Essie Under the Twilight.





lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection





Kalos said:


> View attachment 3183800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline Rose Chic


Oooooh....aaaawwwwww....me likey all!!  Think I NEED OPI Substantially Tan!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection



Beautiful!


----------



## junqueprincess

OPI gel The Thrill of Brazil


----------



## frick&frack

junqueprincess said:


> OPI gel The Thrill of Brazil




What a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## amadea88

frick&frack said:


> what a beautiful shade of red!



+1000!


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Pink Ribbon


----------



## junqueprincess

frick&frack said:


> What a beautiful shade of red!




Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## Kailuagal

junqueprincess said:


> View attachment 3183929
> 
> OPI gel The Thrill of Brazil


Very pretty red!


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> Sure! But only if I can play with your polishes.




Polish party!!!  That would be awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> OPI My Private Jet




One of my top 5 favs [emoji7]


----------



## Melora24

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel, Sugar fix.
This is my hand after 4 days, and wow, with regular nail polish, It's usually worse than that after 2 days!
Also, application was really easy


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel, Sugar fix.
> This is my hand after 4 days, and wow, with regular nail polish, It's usually worse than that after 2 days!
> Also, application was really easy




Lovely blue! Great news that you're getting good wearing out of it.


----------



## lammie

junqueprincess said:


> View attachment 3183929
> 
> OPI gel The Thrill of Brazil



Awesome red. Your tech did a GREAT job!


----------



## junqueprincess

lammie said:


> Awesome red. Your tech did a GREAT job!





Thanks, she's awesome... Took me years to find her. 
My DH used to get so annoyed with my manicure complaining.


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous burgundy! I love this so much [emoji7]



Thank you!!



Kailuagal said:


> I have this in rnp. I would love to wear it but just still a little too sunny over here. Lol. Maybe I'll wear it for Thanksgiving.



It would be a great color for TG! This is now one of my all time favorites!



pmburk said:


> Love both of these! Gorgeous fall colors.



Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## lammie

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks, she's awesome... Took me years to find her.
> My DH used to get so annoyed with my manicure complaining.



Haha, you took the words right out of my mouth. I know that struggle!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I'm getting a bit bored of my plain pink nails so I grabbed a sponge and dabbed on silver glitter on the tips. Might do another coat later because I missed a few spots [emoji5]&#65039;

O.P.I in 'In True Stefani Fashion'


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm getting a bit bored of my plain pink nails so I grabbed a sponge and dabbed on silver glitter on the tips. Might do another coat later because I missed a few spots [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> O.P.I in 'In True Stefani Fashion'




Great idea to add the bling!


----------



## chowlover2

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm getting a bit bored of my plain pink nails so I grabbed a sponge and dabbed on silver glitter on the tips. Might do another coat later because I missed a few spots [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> O.P.I in 'In True Stefani Fashion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186947




So pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection



Love it !



deltalady said:


> OPI My Private Jet



Beautiful ! Need to wear it again soon


----------



## uhpharm01

lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection



Very nice


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella


----------



## roundandround

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome fall colors TPFers!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks fab on you
> 
> 
> 
> That's really special !!


 


chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous burgundy! It's got strong holo too [emoji106]&#127995;




Thanks ladies! 


---------------



taniherd said:


> Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne




Pretty brown manion you. I was holding a fall-brown np bottle to paint my nails but I'm not yet ready for this color yet lol I know, I should wear this color one day 



theITbag said:


> Essie Bordeaux again...I can't stay away too long from my favorite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180665




Can't blame you, this color looks perfect on your nails!


----------



## roundandround

Wear Chanel Taboo right now but too lazy to make a picture 






WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella


 

Looks gorgeous on you! 




lammie said:


> "Substantially Tan" OPI Infinite Shine Fall Collection


 

Love looking at this neutral color on your nails! Pretty!



junqueprincess said:


> View attachment 3183929
> 
> OPI gel The Thrill of Brazil


 

What a happy and bright color, love looking it on your nails!



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 3181798


 

Gorgeous vampy mani!



Librarychickie said:


> YSL Carmin D'Or
> 
> View attachment 3182145


 

Looks fab!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Tenderly


 

Pretty on you!


----------



## taniherd

Ciate She's Eclectic


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella




Wow...this happy orange is fabulous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Ciate She's Eclectic




Such a gorgy purple, & that aqua shimmer is beautiful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Wow...this happy orange is fabulous on you!



Thank you Frick&Frack!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Looks gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty on you!



Thank you roundandround!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty purple. Nice nails!



Thank you so much Kailuagal!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella



Such a beautiful pic !



taniherd said:


> Ciate She's Eclectic



Love this !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella




Beautiful color and background[emoji7]


----------



## Kailuagal

Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel, Sugar fix.
> This is my hand after 4 days, and wow, with regular nail polish, It's usually worse than that after 2 days!
> Also, application was really easy


I love SH Miracle Gel and get great wear as well. I have this color and love it. Looks great on you!




JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm getting a bit bored of my plain pink nails so I grabbed a sponge and dabbed on silver glitter on the tips. Might do another coat later because I missed a few spots [emoji5]&#65039;
> O.P.I in 'In True Stefani Fashion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186947


Great idea!  Looks so pretty!




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Mirabella


Oh my, I'm not much of a fan of orange but this looks gorgeous on you! Beautiful nails!




roundandround said:


> Wear Chanel Taboo right now but too lazy to make a picture


Shoots!  That's one of my lemmings...would love to see a picture! :




taniherd said:


> Ciate She's Eclectic


Very pretty!  I don't give my Ciate's near enough love. I think they're probably feeling neglected. . Lol


----------



## pollekeskisses

Butter London Dibs. It's not my first texture but definitely the best. Applies like a dream. Could almost get away with one coat.

Normal light (indoors)






With flash


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Butter London Dibs. It's not my first texture but definitely the best. Applies like a dream. Could almost get away with one coat.




Very pretty & sparkly!  Good to hear the texture works well.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Butter London Dibs. It's not my first texture but definitely the best. Applies like a dream. Could almost get away with one coat.
> 
> Normal light (indoors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash


Gorgeous polish!  Your nails and skin are enjoying pregnancy! They look beautiful!  Which picture do you think represents the color the best?


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Butter London Dibs. It's not my first texture but definitely the best. Applies like a dream. Could almost get away with one coat.
> 
> Normal light (indoors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash


Okay, it's me again. It's a sad day when you covet someone's polish of the day pic only to look at one's spreadsheet and realize you have it. However, yippee!  I have it!  Must pull it out for my next mani!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous polish!  Your nails and skin are enjoying pregnancy! They look beautiful!  Which picture do you think represents the color the best?


Without Flash in normal conditions, but I've seen it pull a pink in another room (other type of light).

Awww thank you. I do enjoy not having to do so much work to keep them looking good.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Okay, it's me again. It's a sad day when you covet someone's polish of the day pic only to look at one's spreadsheet and realize you have it. However, yippee!  I have it!  Must pull it out for my next mani!


You should!  I'm hoping for it to last for days, got a party on Friday.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Okay, it's me again. It's a sad day when you covet someone's polish of the day pic only to look at one's spreadsheet and realize you have it. However, yippee!  I have it!  Must pull it out for my next mani!




[emoji23] been there [emoji23]


----------



## pmburk

Sensationail Espresso Bean gel.


----------



## lammie

theITbag said:


> Essie Bordeaux again...I can't stay away too long from my favorite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180665



One of my favorite reds by Essie.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Sensationail Espresso Bean gel.



Took a pic... this is my first Sensationail & I am not impressed. The formula was incredibly difficult to work with, insane shrinkage, and I had to use 5 coats of color to achieve good opacity. Oh well, end result looks nice.


----------



## Melora24

pmburk said:


> Took a pic... this is my first Sensationail & I am not impressed. The formula was incredibly difficult to work with, insane shrinkage, and I had to use 5 coats of color to achieve good opacity. Oh well, end result looks nice.



It looks good, but try SH miracle gel instead! It applied like a breeze


----------



## pmburk

Melora24 said:


> It looks good, but try SH miracle gel instead! It applied like a breeze



Thanks! I typically use RCM or Gelish... I was surprised by how much I disliked Sensationail. Maybe I just got a bad bottle. I'll have to look at SH. Never tried any of their gels.


----------



## Melora24

pmburk said:


> Thanks! I typically use RCM or Gelish... I was surprised by how much I disliked Sensationail. Maybe I just got a bad bottle. I'll have to look at SH. Never tried any of their gels.



It's not really a gel. It cures with sunlight, and you remove it with regular nail polish remover (acetone works). I got 4 days with it, while I usually get 2 days with OPI and any top coat.


----------



## pmburk

Melora24 said:


> It's not really a gel. It cures with sunlight, and you remove it with regular nail polish remover (acetone works). I got 4 days with it, while I usually get 2 days with OPI and any top coat.



Oh, I've tried the Miracle Gel. It was a nice formula and I too got about 4-5 days out of it. I usually get 1-2 days max out of "regular" nail polishes. I pretty much use LED-cured gel now. I know SH does make one of those, just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## pollekeskisses

Lilypad lacquer peachy

I took a flashy shot, big mistake. Doesn't look even close!





And without flash it's slightly too pink.





The colour is definitely peach-pink toned. The woes of evening painting.


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Took a pic... this is my first Sensationail & I am not impressed. The formula was incredibly difficult to work with, insane shrinkage, and I had to use 5 coats of color to achieve good opacity. Oh well, end result looks nice.




Great color. Sorry the formula was so bad.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Lilypad lacquer peachy
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flashy shot, big mistake. Doesn't look even close!
> 
> And without flash it's slightly too pink.
> 
> 
> The colour is definitely peach-pink toned. The woes of evening painting.




I love peach on you!


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Yuna


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946




Liking this color


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> I love peach on you!


Thank you.


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel Péridot


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna




What a fabulous color! Love the sparkle too.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Ginger+Liz Boss Lady and ladybugs


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Ginger+Liz Boss Lady and ladybugs




Cute nail art!


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Ginger+Liz Boss Lady and ladybugs


Your lady bugs are adorable!


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> Ciate She's Eclectic


Purdy purple!!


----------



## amadea88

pollekeskisses said:


> Ginger+Liz Boss Lady and ladybugs



Love this, so cute.


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946



Gorgeous color.


----------



## misstrine85

Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Cute nail art!





Kailuagal said:


> Your lady bugs are adorable!





amadea88 said:


> Love this, so cute.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous fall color!


----------



## lammie

frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral!





Kailuagal said:


> Oooooh....aaaawwwwww....me likey all!!  Think I NEED OPI Substantially Tan!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Beautiful!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ! Need to wear it again soon





uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice





roundandround said:


> Wear Chanel Taboo right now but too lazy to make a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love looking at this neutral color on your nails! Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a happy and bright color, love looking it on your nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous vampy mani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty on you!



Yay! for multi-quoting!! I believe I got it. Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## lammie

I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> Such a beautiful pic !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this !



Thank you!



Kailuagal said:


> I love SH Miracle Gel and get great wear as well. I have this color and love it. Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!  Looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I'm not much of a fan of orange but this looks gorgeous on you! Beautiful nails!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoots!  That's one of my lemmings...would love to see a picture! :
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  I don't give my Ciate's near enough love. I think they're probably feeling neglected. . Lol


Thanks!  Now it's your turn to post a Ciate mani soon.  


Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946



I like this color on you.  I think I have it?  



Kailuagal said:


> Purdy purple!!



Thank you K!



misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191275



Very nice.  



lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



Classy!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Such a gorgy purple, & that aqua shimmer is beautiful!



Thank you F&F!


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191275




On my wish list, lovely on you!


----------



## frick&frack

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.




Nice frenchie!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



You have such pretty nails. I love the shape.


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel Caramel Cupcake


----------



## amadea88

Essie Curtain Call


----------



## SEWDimples

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



Gorgeous!



Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946



Great color for fall. Love Zoya.



pollekeskisses said:


> Ginger+Liz Boss Lady and ladybugs



Very cute.



pollekeskisses said:


> Butter London Dibs. It's not my first texture but definitely the best. Applies like a dream. Could almost get away with one coat.
> 
> Normal light (indoors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash



Very nice.



JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm getting a bit bored of my plain pink nails so I grabbed a sponge and dabbed on silver glitter on the tips. Might do another coat later because I missed a few spots [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> O.P.I in 'In True Stefani Fashion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186947



I love this look.


----------



## pollekeskisses

RBL thank you (2 coats)
with decals matching the parties this weekend


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> RBL thank you (2 coats)
> 
> with decals matching the parties this weekend




Pretty soft pink & cute decals!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

CND Shellac in Clay Canyon


----------



## zooba

Opi Center of the Youniverse topped with Crow's Toes Sweet as Sugar cold as Ice.


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> CND Shellac in Clay Canyon




Looks great on you!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!




Thanks so much! I'm forcing myself to try new shades that I wouldn't normally choose. I like this one a lot [emoji2]


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Oui


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



Love this natural look !



krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Oui



Wow, that looks *so* beautiful on you !


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Oui




Oooooo ...love this bright metallic on you!


----------



## lammie

taniherd said:


> Classy!





frick&frack said:


> Nice frenchie!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> You have such pretty nails. I love the shape.


Thank you, much. My manicurist thinks oval/round is a better look for me, but I prefer the soft square look.



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this natural look !



Thanks, everyone!! One can never go wrong with a french manicure.


----------



## JDV

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



You have really pretty nails!  And I love your user pic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Oui




That is gorgeous with your skin-tone!!!!!


----------



## pollekeskisses

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Oui


Love it on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My nails have been in a terrible state these last few week, hence me not posting my red manicures haha, i took a mani break, and been using oils everyday to try to save them - but seeing all these beautiful nails... I think I might do my nails this afternoon!!! I miss my red manicures!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink


----------



## Jen123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink




I love this color!


----------



## Kailuagal

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



Gorgeous nails and mani!  That's impressive wear time!


----------



## Kailuagal

Very cute mani, Pollekeskisses! Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## Kailuagal

In the mood for nude &#128539;  Butter London Yummy Mummy with Dubs on accent nails.


----------



## Melora24

Finally testing OPI Ink (thanks puckettt!!)


----------



## Melora24

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



Impressive!







pollekeskisses said:


> RBL thank you (2 coats)
> with decals matching the parties this weekend



That's so cute! And I bet it'll last long with this neutral color.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink




Fabulous! You look great in pinks & corals.


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> In the mood for nude [emoji14]  Butter London Yummy Mummy with Dubs on accent nails.




I love that glitter! It looks like it has a rose gold tint. Is that right?


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Finally testing OPI Ink (thanks puckettt!!)




Love this classic dark navy!


----------



## Kailuagal

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Oui


OMG!  I wish my Oui looked as good on me as your Oui looks on you!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kailuagal

Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946


This looks great on you. I wish I could wear dark colors as well as you do!




misstrine85 said:


> Another Oldie But Goodie - Tulipe Noire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191275


Very pretty for the season!




pollekeskisses said:


> RBL thank you (2 coats)
> with decals matching the parties this weekend


Now I wish I had picked up that polish during the sale. Very pretty! And the stickers are cute.




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink


Wow, for a minute I thought "when did I post a pink mani?"  Hahaha. Then I realized I can never grow my thumbs out that long! Lol. Finger/hand twin...wild!


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> I love that glitter! It looks like it has a rose gold tint. Is that right?


Yes, it's the same polish Pollekeskisses was wearing the other day...long neglected by me. Lol. I love Butter London polishes. They last on me. Also, I'm now doing the diy faux shellac with coats of Gelous in between coats of polish. My mani is holding up very well!


----------



## Kailuagal

Melora24 said:


> Finally testing OPI Ink (thanks puckettt!!)


That's pretty, Melora!!


----------



## krissa

Melora24 said:


> Finally testing OPI Ink (thanks puckettt!!)


 the dark color


WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink


this pink looks great!!


Kailuagal said:


> In the mood for nude &#128539;  Butter London Yummy Mummy with Dubs on accent nails.



BL is a great one! I love the neutral with the fun accents


----------



## krissa

lammie said:


> I re-polished my nails a few days after I posted the Substantially Tan color as I have commitment issues.  Don't mind my cuticles; I used an admittedly dull cuticle cutter on them. This french manicure is about a week old using the OPI infinite shine collection polishes. I am really impressed with its lasting power.



this looks fantastic for a week old mani. Your nails look great too.


----------



## krissa

pollekeskisses said:


> RBL thank you (2 coats)
> with decals matching the parties this weekend



super cute mani. I love the light color and the decals.


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> I love that glitter! It looks like it has a rose gold tint. Is that right?


Butter London Dubs.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> Now I wish I had picked up that polish during the sale. Very pretty! And the stickers are cute.


I would have grabbed another bottle but it was sold out when I shopped. Also I've gotten this bottle in last year's Christmas swap. Still thankful for it, RBL was way too expensive for me normally (cost+shipping).


----------



## bonjourErin

Anna Sui - g308


----------



## misstrine85

Holiday polish-spirit - Carmin D'Or [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JDV

misstrine85 said:


> Holiday polish-spirit - Carmin D'Or [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195061



Ohmygosh that's gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Fabulous! You look great in pinks & corals.





Kailuagal said:


> Wow, for a minute I thought "when did I post a pink mani?"  Hahaha. Then I realized I can never grow my thumbs out that long! Lol. Finger/hand twin...wild!





krissa said:


> this pink looks great!!





Jen123 said:


> I love this color!



Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Jen123

Got my nails ready for thanksgiving this weekend. Wearing Chick Flick Cherry gel by opi


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Got my nails ready for thanksgiving this weekend. Wearing Chick Flick Cherry gel by opi
> 
> View attachment 3195160




Color looks really nice on you.  Always like looking at your ring too [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Yes, it's the same polish Pollekeskisses was wearing the other day...long neglected by me. Lol. I love Butter London polishes. They last on me. Also, I'm now doing the diy faux shellac with coats of Gelous in between coats of polish. My mani is holding up very well!




I love rose gold NPs. I'm glad to hear the gelous is working for you too.


----------



## frick&frack

bonjourErin said:


> Anna Sui - g308




Pretty pink with that fabulous Anna Sui bottle!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Holiday polish-spirit - Carmin D'Or [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous red!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Got my nails ready for thanksgiving this weekend. Wearing Chick Flick Cherry gel by opi




Beautiful! I love a good burgundy.


----------



## Bananajam123

misstrine85 said:


> Holiday polish-spirit - Carmin D'Or [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195061



Lovely colour and nails


----------



## Bananajam123

Jen123 said:


> Got my nails ready for thanksgiving this weekend. Wearing Chick Flick Cherry gel by opi
> 
> View attachment 3195160



That colour is perfect for thanksgiving and your nails are gorgeous


----------



## coconutsboston

Skyfall gel by OPI


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Midnight Passion


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Skyfall gel by OPI




Great deep red for Thanksgiving!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Midnight Passion




Beautiful red mani!


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Great deep red for Thanksgiving!


Thank you! It was totally a spur of the moment choice.  I had planned on going with my old reliable medium grey until I spotted it on a lone manicure table.  Figured it was time to change it up!


----------



## taniherd

Surpringly this drugstore brand has a nice application & no streaks [emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Surpringly this drugstore brand has a nice application & no streaks [emoji106]&#127998;




Fantastic color! Good to hear this is another nice drugstore brand.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic color! Good to hear this is another nice drugstore brand.



Thanks FF


----------



## lammie

JDV said:


> You have really pretty nails!  And I love your user pic.



Hehe, I think Tina is just great. She's mine and I'm sure so many others' spirit animal.



Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous nails and mani!  That's impressive wear time!





Melora24 said:


> Impressive!





krissa said:


> this looks fantastic for a week old mani. Your nails look great too.



Thank you for the compliments on my nails!  I have been and continue to be very impressed with the OPI Infinite Shine collection.


----------



## lammie

I don't typically wear black polish, but it's fun to do something different every once in a while! I did this late last week. 

We're In The Black - OPI Infinite Shine Collection


----------



## sb1212

lammie said:


> I don't typically wear black polish, but it's fun to do something different every once in a while! I did this late last week.
> 
> We're In The Black - OPI Infinite Shine Collection




I like it I think it looks good.  It's so shiny like gel. How do you like this collection?


----------



## frick&frack

lammie said:


> I don't typically wear black polish, but it's fun to do something different every once in a while! I did this late last week.
> 
> We're In The Black - OPI Infinite Shine Collection




I love a shiny black mani. Looks great on you!


----------



## junqueprincess

OPI Guys and Galaxies


----------



## frick&frack

junqueprincess said:


> OPI Guys and Galaxies




Fantastic deep burgundy!


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Rose Fusion


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3197596




Pretty color


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Fusion




Cool metallic!


----------



## pollekeskisses

RBL bicicletta





Without flash





With flash

Real colour is somewhat in between leaning to the flash. Very pretty, shimmery neutral. Three thin layers.


----------



## Jen123

Bananajam123 said:


> That colour is perfect for thanksgiving and your nails are gorgeous




Thank you!!!


----------



## Jen123

junqueprincess said:


> OPI Guys and Galaxies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197511
> View attachment 3197513




Opi has the best reds! Great color!



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3197596



Beautiful! 





pollekeskisses said:


> RBL bicicletta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> Real colour is somewhat in between leaning to the flash. Very pretty, shimmery neutral. Three thin layers.




That is such a nice white color!


----------



## lammie

sb1212 said:


> I like it I think it looks good.  It's so shiny like gel. How do you like this collection?



Thank you! I think it was more the lighting, as it does not shine as much as gel. It is actually a little bothersome as the collections name is "infinite shine." BUT, I find that it provides great color coverage and LOVE that it dries completely in 15 minutes. The longevity is greater than regular polish, but not comparable to gel.



frick&frack said:


> I love a shiny black mani. Looks great on you!



Thanks, Frick&Frack!


----------



## pmburk

Just took my gel off last night, so Butter London Horsepower for today (clear).


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lammie said:


> I don't typically wear black polish, but it's fun to do something different every once in a while! I did this late last week.
> 
> We're In The Black - OPI Infinite Shine Collection



Nice!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Jen123 said:


> That is such a nice white color!


What I like best is that it shows just enough pink not to be a complete white, and somewhere hidden is just a hint of purple(lilac).

Will have fun with this as an alternative base to white during the holidays.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing a OPI classic: Got the Blues for Red


----------



## sb1212

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing a OPI classic: Got the Blues for Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198507




Pretty color on you


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Autumn


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Autumn




Perfection!


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> Perfection!




Thank you! [emoji51]


----------



## jflavell

Gelish "My Secret Love"


----------



## WillstarveforLV

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3195393
> 
> 
> Skyfall gel by OPI



Such an awesome colour!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing a OPI classic: Got the Blues for Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198507



My favourite red from OPI - looks great on you!


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently wearing Rimmel Caramel Cupcake. I'll be switching to a different nail polish soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week:Essie Mod Square


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing a OPI classic: Got the Blues for Red




Beautiful deep red!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Picture Polish Autumn




Perfect fall orange! Love it on you.


----------



## frick&frack

jflavell said:


> Gelish "My Secret Love"




Gorgeous sparkling burgundy!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week:Essie Mod Square




Love the happy pink!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lilacism. [emoji76]


----------



## Librarychickie

The "red" from the Cle de Peau holiday nail polish trio. It's a lovely oxblood color, but I was expecting a deep red from the promo pics. Very nice formula, but I expected that from this brand.


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> The "red" from the Cle de Peau holiday nail polish trio. It's a lovely oxblood color, but I was expecting a deep red from the promo pics. Very nice formula, but I expected that from this brand.
> View attachment 3201181



That's beautiful! I've used their concealer, now I have to try their polish!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> The "red" from the Cle de Peau holiday nail polish trio. It's a lovely oxblood color, but I was expecting a deep red from the promo pics. Very nice formula, but I expected that from this brand.




Gorgeous color!


----------



## pollekeskisses

First nails of Christmas 






China Glaze Cranberry Splash 
With candycane stamping in white.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> First nails of Christmas




Yay...love the candy canes! [emoji319]


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Stand Out. No pic.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Care To Danse?


----------



## taniherd

Different Dimension Delta Aquarids from the Shooting Stars series


----------



## mar_png

what is the named of product that you guys use while applying nail polish, so the polish didnt run over your cuticles? cant figure out the name


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Different Dimension Delta Aquarids from the Shooting Stars series




Beautiful purple with a great linear holo!


----------



## frick&frack

mar_png said:


> what is the named of product that you guys use while applying nail polish, so the polish didnt run over your cuticles? cant figure out the name




I don't know of a product like this. Apply carefully & clean up afterward as needed [emoji6]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Love the happy pink!



Thank you Frick&frack. Not only do I look forward to your comments, I also look forward to your seasonal avatars and emojis!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Frick&frack. Not only do I look forward to your comments, I also look forward to your seasonal avatars and emojis!




 [emoji319]


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Perfect fall orange! Love it on you.



Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> Beautiful purple with a great linear holo!







WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you *Frick&frack*. Not only do I look forward to your comments, I also look forward to your seasonal avatars and emojis!



Isn't she just the sweetest?  I wish she would post pics again so we could compliment and gush over her mani/pedis.


----------



## chowlover2

mar_png said:


> what is the named of product that you guys use while applying nail polish, so the polish didnt run over your cuticles? cant figure out the name




Liquid Palisade!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Isn't she just the sweetest?  I wish she would post pics again so we could compliment and gush over her mani/pedis.




 [emoji8]


----------



## lammie

Librarychickie said:


> The "red" from the Cle de Peau holiday nail polish trio. It's a lovely oxblood color, but I was expecting a deep red from the promo pics. Very nice formula, but I expected that from this brand.
> View attachment 3201181



OO! I need this color!!


----------



## lammie

'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon. 

Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.


----------



## sb1212

lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.




Pretty color....you have really nice
Nails


----------



## frick&frack

lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.




Fantastic red mani! Love it on your short nails.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.



Eye-catching and very pretty.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Librarychickie said:


> The "red" from the Cle de Peau holiday nail polish trio. It's a lovely oxblood color, but I was expecting a deep red from the promo pics. Very nice formula, but I expected that from this brand.
> View attachment 3201181



Oooh, I love it!




taniherd said:


> Different Dimension Delta Aquarids from the Shooting Stars series



This color is really pretty and intriguing.



pollekeskisses said:


> First nails of Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Cranberry Splash
> With candycane stamping in white.



Cute and festive!


----------



## uhpharm01

lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.



Very nice. I need to try this color


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Wine Not


----------



## chowlover2

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not




Love this!


----------



## krissa

lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.



[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sb1212

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not




Color looks really nice on you


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Vamp!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not




Lovely red for the season!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## halobear

Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
OPI Girls Love Ponies


----------



## uhpharm01

halobear said:


> Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
> OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
> OPI Girls Love Ponies
> View attachment 3204455



Very nice


----------



## sb1212

halobear said:


> Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
> OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
> OPI Girls Love Ponies
> View attachment 3204455




I really like this


----------



## frick&frack

halobear said:


> Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
> OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
> OPI Girls Love Ponies




Great color combo!


----------



## halobear

frick&frack said:


> Great color combo!







sb1212 said:


> I really like this







uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice




Thanks everyone!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I hate my feet! [emoji2] So I try to have nice colours to make them not so ugly [emoji5]&#65039;

I have CND Shellac Nail Polish in Lobster Roll. A fun shade!


----------



## Jen123

halobear said:


> Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
> OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
> OPI Girls Love Ponies
> View attachment 3204455




Super awesome combo!


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I hate my feet! [emoji2] So I try to have nice colours to make them not so ugly [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I have CND Shellac Nail Polish in Lobster Roll. A fun shade!




Pretty pink!


----------



## lammie

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color....you have really nice
> Nails





frick&frack said:


> Fantastic red mani! Love it on your short nails.





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Eye-catching and very pretty.





uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. I need to try this color





krissa said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, everyone! I'm really enjoying this red.


----------



## pollekeskisses

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3204816
> 
> 
> I hate my feet! [emoji2] So I try to have nice colours to make them not so ugly [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I have CND Shellac Nail Polish in Lobster Roll. A fun shade!


Repeat after me "not ugly feet". Now hug yourself. Mine second toes (next to big toes) are exactly like that, and a lot longer and curved all the wrong ways. I can't even see my pinkie toes to paint them as they are under their neighbors (so I never bother).

So no you do not have ugly feet, and I do love that nail colour on you!


----------



## roundandround

Kailuagal said:


> Shoots!  That's one of my lemmings...would love to see a picture! :



Sorry it took so long to reply on this  

Wasn't able to take a picture of that mani bec I got some chips the next day which was so annoying. Beautiful color tho..

-------------------------------



halobear said:


> Not feeling the Christmas colors yet so...
> OPI Cement the Deal with OPI Pearl Diver on the middle finger
> OPI Girls Love Ponies
> View attachment 3204455



Very pretty color combo, looks great on you!



JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3204816
> 
> 
> I hate my feet! [emoji2] So I try to have nice colours to make them not so ugly [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I have CND Shellac Nail Polish in Lobster Roll. A fun shade!



Your feet doesn't look bad and the color you chose looks perfect with the sandals.



lammie said:


> 'tis the season!! I painted my nails last night thinking I was going to be wearing a cream and blue dress for a wedding this weekend, but ended up purchasing a bordeaux colored dress this morning, so this color may have to go soon.
> 
> Oh, yah! The color is Relentless Ruby from OPI's Infinite Shine Collection.



Gorgeous!!! Love this kind of red.



krissa said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not



Looks fab on you!



taniherd said:


> Different Dimension Delta Aquarids from the Shooting Stars series



Pretty holo!


----------



## roundandround

pollekeskisses said:


> First nails of Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Cranberry Splash
> With candycane stamping in white.



Looks like you're very much ready for Christmas, so cute mani.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing a OPI classic: Got the Blues for Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198507



Love seeing this on you!



jflavell said:


> Gelish "My Secret Love"



So pretty, those shimmers kills me. 



junqueprincess said:


> OPI Guys and Galaxies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197511
> View attachment 3197513



Another beautiful red vampy mani. 



Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Rose Fusion
> 
> View attachment 3197596



Looks great, don't wanna spoil my bottle right now lol but I don't know for how long 



s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Midnight Passion
> View attachment 3195442



Whoa so many vampy red manis, this is another one. Lovely color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Ecorce Sanguine. Somebody  posted on here that made me get this bottle. Dt first I didn't care bec I have 20 bottles of red already&#128514; but I can't resist, love this shade of red&#128522;


----------



## pollekeskisses

roundandround said:


> Looks like you're very much ready for Christmas, so cute mani.


Love the holiday season.
So need to redo my nails but waiting until Sunday, tomorrow the Dutch sinterklaas is visiting.


----------



## roundandround

pollekeskisses said:


> Love the holiday season.
> So need to redo my nails but waiting until Sunday, tomorrow the Dutch sinterklaas is visiting.



Owh, of course, morgen komt de sint


----------



## uhpharm01

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3204816
> 
> 
> I hate my feet! [emoji2] So I try to have nice colours to make them not so ugly [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I have CND Shellac Nail Polish in Lobster Roll. A fun shade!



How do you like the shellac does it make your toenails dry out?


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

pollekeskisses said:


> Repeat after me "not ugly feet". Now hug yourself. Mine second toes (next to big toes) are exactly like that, and a lot longer and curved all the wrong ways. I can't even see my pinkie toes to paint them as they are under their neighbors (so I never bother).
> 
> 
> 
> So no you do not have ugly feet, and I do love that nail colour on you!




Thank you girl! You are a sweetie! [emoji133] feet are just silly looking but we must love what we have I suppose!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

uhpharm01 said:


> How do you like the shellac does it make your toenails dry out?




I haven't noticed any dryness or damage. I love the shellac option! I won't use anything else (well most of the time!). It never chips and lasts a long time!


----------



## uhpharm01

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I haven't noticed any dryness or damage. I love the shellac option! I won't use anything else (well most of the time!). It never chips and lasts a long time!



Thanks


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply on this
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to take a picture of that mani bec I got some chips the next day which was so annoying. Beautiful color tho..
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty color combo, looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feet doesn't look bad and the color you chose looks perfect with the sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Love this kind of red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty holo!




Thanks!


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> Chanel Ecorce Sanguine. Somebody  posted on here that made me get this bottle. Dt first I didn't care bec I have 20 bottles of red already[emoji23] but I can't resist, love this shade of red[emoji4]




I like this color on you.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Ecorce Sanguine. Somebody  posted on here that made me get this bottle. Dt first I didn't care bec I have 20 bottles of red already[emoji23] but I can't resist, love this shade of red[emoji4]




Fabulous red mani! It's perfect for Christmas.


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> Love the holiday season.
> 
> So need to redo my nails but waiting until Sunday, tomorrow the Dutch sinterklaas is visiting.




Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


We have this Dutch Santa (Sinterklaas) who brings gifts on the 5th and then we celebrate Christmas too (with or without gifts depending on believes). Double the party, whoop.


----------



## QKay

roundandround said:


> Chanel Ecorce Sanguine. Somebody  posted on here that made me get this bottle. Dt first I didn't care bec I have 20 bottles of red already&#128514; but I can't resist, love this shade of red&#128522;


NICE.  I may have to get this one...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Not ready for Xmas reds yet......Mani of the week: Chanel Holiday


----------



## PewPew

KBShimmer To Peach His Own - a pale, festive glitter that's not too crazy for work. Photo source: loveforlacquer.com


----------



## frick&frack

pollekeskisses said:


> We have this Dutch Santa (Sinterklaas) who brings gifts on the 5th and then we celebrate Christmas too (with or without gifts depending on believes). Double the party, whoop.




I know. I have Dutch heritage although I didn't learn about this tradition until I was a teenager. Candy in wooden shoes instead of stockings & Santa's helper Pete  [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Not ready for Xmas reds yet......Mani of the week: Chanel Holiday




Love the bright tropical colors on you! It has the right name, so it counts in my book [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer To Peach His Own - a pale, festive glitter that's not too crazy for work. Photo source: loveforlacquer.com




So soft & pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI Elephantastic Pink



Very pretty pink


----------



## taniherd

Urban Decay Chaos


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer To Peach His Own - a pale, festive glitter that's not too crazy for work. Photo source: loveforlacquer.com




So pretty, just ordered 3 KBShimmer from the winter collection, love them!


----------



## Colieolie

formula X - lead foot


----------



## pollekeskisses

frick&frack said:


> I know. I have Dutch heritage although I didn't learn about this tradition until I was a teenager. Candy in wooden shoes instead of stockings & Santa's helper Pete  [emoji6]


He upgraded to normal shoes in my.childhood haha. We had a nice time for our niece and there was even something for our baby to be born. Too cute.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Tulipe Noir!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Urban Decay Chaos




I looooove a bright cobalt blue for Christmas. Gorgy!


----------



## frick&frack

Colieolie said:


> formula X - lead foot




Perfect silver metallic!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Chanel Tulipe Noir!




Nice rich color for the season!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PewPew said:


> KBShimmer To Peach His Own - a pale, festive glitter that's not too crazy for work. Photo source: loveforlacquer.com




This is so beautiful. I agree, very work friendly.


----------



## pmburk

Butter London Hen Party


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Gelish gel polish in '410 - It's A Lily'

The index finger is true to colour. The other nails have a dark shade painted on the underside from last week that I'm yet to remove. As you can see, it is visible from the top side and has given a dark shade.


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Gelish gel polish in '410 - It's A Lily'
> 
> The index finger is true to colour. The other nails have a dark shade painted on the underside from last week that I'm yet to remove. As you can see, it is visible from the top side and has given a dark shade.




Pretty purple!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Butter London Hen Party



I took a pic. Not much to see, though!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> I took a pic. Not much to see, though!




Lol...very subtle [emoji6]


----------



## pmburk

^ I've been wearing gel manis quite a bit & felt like my nails needed a break. I wanted something I could use over my strengthener (Butter London Horsepower) & that wouldn't show chips. This fit the bill!


----------



## sb1212

pmburk said:


> I took a pic. Not much to see, though!




I like it


----------



## sb1212

pmburk said:


> I took a pic. Not much to see, though!




Your nails look good short


----------



## pmburk

sb1212 said:


> Your nails look good short



Thanks! I just cut them down.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome




Pretty! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome



Love that!


----------



## Kailuagal

This was my mani a day ago from my generous exchange buddy. I'm wearing Candeo Shelu Blou with accent nails Lynnderella Electric Wisteria.


----------



## Kailuagal

And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> This was my mani a day ago from my generous exchange buddy. I'm wearing Candeo Shelu Blou with accent nails Lynnderella Electric Wisteria.




Gorgeous combo...wow! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!




Love that red with that glitter! Maybe I should wear that next...


----------



## Jen123

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



so gorg!


----------



## skyqueen

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



So pretty


----------



## amadea88

Opi Hopelessly In Love


----------



## amadea88

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



Beautiful color!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Love the bright tropical colors on you! It has the right name, so it counts in my book [emoji106]&#127995;



Thanks Frick&frack!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Pretty! Enjoy your vacation.



It's over :cry:



chowlover2 said:


> Love that!



Thank you


----------



## pollekeskisses

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



Looks good on you!


----------



## lammie

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



That color is just *perfect* for Christmas!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, I'm desperately looking for a polish that resembles this color, possibly in gel. I'm in love, but I have no idea who makes it or what it's called. Any help would be immensely appreciated!


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I'm desperately looking for a polish that resembles this color, possibly in gel. I'm in love, but I have no idea who makes it or what it's called. Any help would be immensely appreciated!



That's a gorgeous photo.

I searched and it's Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pep Plum with Sally Hansen Big Matte Top Coat. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/8rg_nwTXHh/?taken-by=glambymeli


----------



## amadea88

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> 
> View attachment 3210272



Love this pretty color on you


----------



## melbo

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That's a gorgeous photo.
> 
> I searched and it's Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pep Plum with Sally Hansen Big Matte Top Coat.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/8rg_nwTXHh/?taken-by=glambymeli



Oh my gosh, you are a wonder! I have no idea how you do if, but thank you! I was eyeing casino royale by opi, since it looked somewhat similar, but that polish came with a heck of a price! Once again, TY!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, you are a wonder! I have no idea how you do if, but thank you! I was eyeing casino royale by opi, since it looked somewhat similar, but that polish came with a heck of a price! Once again, TY!



You're welcome, but I actually need to correct myself. The one that I posted is very similar but not the same one that you posted. The exact one that you are looking for is actually LauraG Madrid with the Sally Hansen Matte Top Coat. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/7YfoJrzXL3/?taken-by=glambymeli

https://liveglam.com/laurag/?produc...&utm_source=wheretoget.it&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Barbora

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> 
> View attachment 3210272



I love this, so pretty! It reminds me a lot of Chanel Secret which is my favorite polish ever!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit




Nice neutral!


----------



## lammie

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> 
> View attachment 3210272



Love this! I am wearing a very similar color on my nails now, too.


----------



## melbo

WhitleyGilbert said:


> You're welcome, but I actually need to correct myself. The one that I posted is very similar but not the same one that you posted. The exact one that you are looking for is actually LauraG Madrid with the Sally Hansen Matte Top Coat.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/7YfoJrzXL3/?taken-by=glambymeli
> 
> https://liveglam.com/laurag/?produc...&utm_source=wheretoget.it&utm_medium=referral



Omg, I'm dying! I need it now! Thank you so much for taking the time to come back! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cindi

China Glaze Ruby Pumps. My Christmas go to red. It has glitter but doesn't photograph well. Much nicer in person.

.


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps. My Christmas go to red. It has glitter but doesn't photograph well. Much nicer in person.




My favorite red glitter of all time [emoji7][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


----------



## Vling13

This is my first  non-authentication post here on purseforum  had to share the delicious color i'm wearing, which also happens to be the first red polish I've ever worn (nail rookie here!)! Chanel 595 Rouge Moire  It looks like I'm wearing christmas ornaments on my nails! its so festive and perfect for the holidays, not to mention it dries quickly and one coat will do the trick. I also second the previous statement, Chanel Secret is one of my all-time favorite nude shades! I normally gravitate towards nudes but these plum-red, vampy shades have totally got my attention!


----------



## chowlover2

Vling13 said:


> This is my first  non-authentication post here on purseforum  had to share the delicious color i'm wearing, which also happens to be the first red polish I've ever worn (nail rookie here!)! Chanel 595 Rouge Moire  It looks like I'm wearing christmas ornaments on my nails! its so festive and perfect for the holidays, not to mention it dries quickly and one coat will do the trick. I also second the previous statement, Chanel Secret is one of my all-time favorite nude shades! I normally gravitate towards nudes but these plum-red, vampy shades have totally got my attention!




Chanel makes the best vampy reds!


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> I like this color on you.





frick&frack said:


> Fabulous red mani! It's perfect for Christmas.





QKay said:


> NICE.  I may have to get this one...



Thanks ladies!

QKay, as I said I didn't have the intention of getting this color but I wore this color 2x already within 3 weeks and is in my top 5 for the red colors.

------------------------------





PewPew said:


> KBShimmer To Peach His Own - a pale, festive glitter that's not too crazy for work. Photo source: loveforlacquer.com



OMG that's a SUPER awesome mani! 



taniherd said:


> Urban Decay Chaos



Lovely bright cobalt blue! 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Not ready for Xmas reds yet......Mani of the week: Chanel Holiday



Well, the name would give us an idea that Xmas is around the corner by now and so is holiday. Pretty.


----------



## roundandround

Colieolie said:


> View attachment 3206817
> 
> 
> 
> formula X - lead foot



Looks great on you!




chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 3207213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Tulipe Noir!



Great vampy looking mani. 



JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3207535
> 
> 
> Gelish gel polish in '410 - It's A Lily'
> 
> The index finger is true to colour. The other nails have a dark shade painted on the underside from last week that I'm yet to remove. As you can see, it is visible from the top side and has given a dark shade.



What a perfect mani to cheer me up when it's cold and dark outside. 



pmburk said:


> I took a pic. Not much to see, though!



I like the simplicity of this mani but yet there's something to see on it IMO.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Smith & Cult Stockholm Syndrome



What a great shot and pedi! Happy vacay Pollie!



Kailuagal said:


> And now I'm wearing Butter London Chancer to put me in the Christmas spirit as I decorate our tree. Going to break out the Christmas music!



This is what we call the perfect Christmas mani! A winner for me, looks quiet similar to CG beloved Ruby Pumps f&f?


----------



## roundandround

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> 
> View attachment 3210272



Love nude mani!



Cindi said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps. My Christmas go to red. It has glitter but doesn't photograph well. Much nicer in person.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210730



Oh well, I've mentioned this color on my comment above and here she comes  Love this np very much, looks great on you.



Vling13 said:


> This is my first  non-authentication post here on purseforum  had to share the delicious color i'm wearing, which also happens to be the first red polish I've ever worn (nail rookie here!)! Chanel 595 Rouge Moire  It looks like I'm wearing christmas ornaments on my nails! its so festive and perfect for the holidays, not to mention it dries quickly and one coat will do the trick. I also second the previous statement, Chanel Secret is one of my all-time favorite nude shades! I normally gravitate towards nudes but these plum-red, vampy shades have totally got my attention!



Welcome!


----------



## roundandround

Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> This is what we call the perfect Christmas mani! A winner for me, looks quiet similar to CG beloved Ruby Pumps f&f?




It's beautiful, but not the awesome that ruby pumps is. It's a brighter red, & the glitter is not glass fleck.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude[emoji5]wearing this for 3 days now




Lovely on you! I like the touch of brown in it.


----------



## uhpharm01

frick&frack said:


> my favorite red glitter of all time [emoji7][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]



+1


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-limited addiction.


----------



## Necromancer

SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.




Fabulous candy cane! So nice to see you here again [emoji7]


----------



## Bananajam123

Long time lurker and admirer of all your lovely manis and pedis. Sorry about my bad mani skills. Wearing A England Briarwood.


----------



## Bananajam123

Woah. My pic is gigantic&#55357;&#56881;. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> Fabulous candy cane! So nice to see you here again [emoji7]



Hey there, long time, no see. Thanks.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now



So pretty.


----------



## Necromancer

Cindi said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps. My Christmas go to red. It has glitter but doesn't photograph well. Much nicer in person.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210730



It is a gorgeous glittery red, one of the best IMO.


----------



## frick&frack

Bananajam123 said:


> Long time lurker and admirer of all your lovely manis and pedis. Sorry about my bad mani skills. Wearing A England Briarwood.




Welcome to the thread [emoji253]

I'm wild about this color! I have the get a bottle.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> 
> View attachment 3210272



Thank you for introducing S&C here ! Without your posts I'd never discovered this great brand !




roundandround said:


> What a great shot and pedi! Happy vacay Pollie!



Thank you dear round ! We had a wonderful time 



Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.



Hi Necro ! So nice to see you here !!



Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3211707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker and admirer of all your lovely manis and pedis. Sorry about my bad mani skills. Wearing A England Briarwood.



Wow, that beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now



Omg !  Love this ! 
How is the formula ? I tried D. Lippmann once and the polish was very thick and streaky. It was a used , older polish. Had I bad luck ?


----------



## Bananajam123

Thanks ladies. Your pedis are great Frick. I miss you posting.  Police-Jean your manis are fab


----------



## Bananajam123

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now


Lovely colour and beautiful nails


----------



## Bananajam123

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now





Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.


This looks fab. Great work


----------



## frick&frack

Bananajam123 said:


> Thanks ladies. Your pedis are great Frick. I miss you posting.  Police-Jean your manis are fab




Sweet of you to say. I'm planning on posting next week when I'm less busy. Working on a green layering now [emoji6]


----------



## theITbag

Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac


----------



## Bananajam123

frick&frack said:


> Sweet of you to say. I'm planning on posting next week when I'm less busy. Working on a green layering now [emoji6]




Can't wait to see it[emoji175]


----------



## Bananajam123

theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276




Stunning mani[emoji7]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate




Gorgeous!! I have the Pirate lipstick... Suck a rich, luxurious red!!! Looks great on you!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!! I have the Pirate lipstick... Suck a rich, luxurious red!!! Looks great on you!!



Thank you Sophie-Rose! Pirate is such a great red I have yet  tried the lipstick though :shame:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate

Here is a pic of Pirate in direct natural light


----------



## Bananajam123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Sophie-Rose! Pirate is such a great red I have yet  tried the lipstick though :shame:




I adore this colour. Will have to get mine out[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Necromancer

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hi Necro ! So nice to see you here !!



*waves hello*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bananajam123 said:


> Thanks ladies. Your pedis are great Frick. I miss you posting.  Police-Jean your manis are fab



Thank you 



theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276



Love this !



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate



Great classy red !



Necromancer said:


> *waves hello*



How is your SIL doing ?


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac




Lovely super pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate




Ooooo...beautiful red for Christmas!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bananajam123 said:


> I adore this colour. Will have to get mine out[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Pollie-Jean said:


> Great classy red !
> 
> 
> ?





frick&frack said:


> Ooooo...beautiful red for Christmas!



thank you everyone!


----------



## coconutsboston

theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276


Gorgeous!  I didn't realize this color was actually lilac - I thought it was white.  

I've got Essie Slipdress on, pics to follow later.  I'm still deciding if I am keen on the color.


----------



## coconutsboston

This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight


----------



## Jen123

Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight




I like it! The sparkles would make it even better.


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You




Pretty bling!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3213032
> 
> 
> This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight




Gorgeous!!!!! I need that in my collection!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276



Pretty.


----------



## truegem

Zoya Ibiza


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Milani in mauving forward


----------



## Necromancer

^ That's a nice plum colour.


----------



## Necromancer

Jen123 said:


> Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You



Perfect festive bling.



coconutsboston said:


> This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight



Nice colour, I bet it's gorgeous IRL.



theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276



I love this on you.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate



Lovely Xmas red if you ask me. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> How is your SIL doing ?



Close, cousin.  Good memory you have there. 
She has permanent brain damage and will always require a carer. She's doing OK though, thanks for remembering.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jen123 said:


> Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You
> 
> View attachment 3213041



Glitter for You looks great and I think the gold H Evie in the background really enhances it!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Necromancer said:


> Lovely Xmas red if you ask me.
> 
> 
> :



Thank you Necromancer :rockettes:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Anny Fake Fur


----------



## frick&frack

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Milani in mauving forward




Beautiful shade of purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Anny Fake Fur




That's a deeper darker shade of taupe for you. It's fantastic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Forever Yummi


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi




The deeper red is wonderful for Christmas!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## coconutsboston

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3213516
> 
> Milani in mauving forward


Oh I love this color!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

coconutsboston said:


> Oh I love this color!




I just started using Milano polish. Surprisingly they are pretty good. Most of the shades I was able to do one coat. I got mine at walgreens for like $4.99 but on Milani's website it's selling for $3.99. Some of the shades are even on sale for $0.80.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The deeper red is wonderful for Christmas!


Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]


----------



## uhpharm01

skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]



My favorite holiday color. Very nice


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]




Love it! Isn't the glitter amazing? I feel like you can look 3 feet deep down into that sea of gorgeous red [emoji7][emoji319]


----------



## skyqueen

uhpharm01 said:


> My favorite holiday color. Very nice



Happy Holidays, dear uhpharm [emoji485]

[[emoji8] 
Sent from my iPhoneQUOTE=frick&frack;29570192]Love it! Isn't the glitter amazing? I feel like you can look 3 feet deep down into that sea of gorgeous red [emoji7][emoji319][/QUOTE]

Hard to get used to...haven't worn a color in 12 years. Yup, the glitter is amazing! [emoji8][emoji483][emoji319]


----------



## amadea88

Opi Sweetheart


----------



## Sophie-Rose

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3213032
> 
> 
> This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight




Is this a recent purchase? I can't  seem to find it anywhere in Europe [emoji17]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Is this a recent purchase? I can't  seem to find it anywhere in Europe [emoji17]


I picked it out at the nail salon, so I'm not really sure - sorry!  I tried looking it up and I can't tell if it's only sold in gel or if it's an older shade.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

coconutsboston said:


> I picked it out at the nail salon, so I'm not really sure - sorry!  I tried looking it up and I can't tell if it's only sold in gel or if it's an older shade.




Noooooooo!! [emoji30] oo well, if it's meant to be I'll find it somewhere.... 
Enjoy it! It's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Hard to get used to...haven't worn a color in 12 years. Yup, the glitter is amazing! [emoji8][emoji483][emoji319]




Well, get used to it.[emoji6] I love color on you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> That's a deeper darker shade of taupe for you. It's fantastic!



Thanks Frick !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi
> View attachment 3213999





skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]



Great reds !


----------



## sb1212

Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great reds !




Thanks, Pollie...wish I could take great pics like you do! [emoji319]


----------



## uhpharm01

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite



Lovely color


----------



## sb1212

uhpharm01 said:


> Lovely color




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite




Gorgeous pinky red!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous pinky red!




Thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite



It's a fab colour, isn't it?


----------



## Necromancer

Pollie-Jean said:


> Anny Fake Fur



That looks great on you.

*skyqueen*, Ruby Pumps is an awesome Xmassy red.


----------



## amadea88

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite



Beautiful color


----------



## sb1212

Necromancer said:


> It's a fab colour, isn't it?




It is. I like it!


----------



## sb1212

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful color




Thank you!


----------



## pinky70

Fire by revlon


----------



## Chinese Warrior

skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]




Lovely red on you!!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Lovely on you! I like the touch of brown in it.



Thank you f&f! Loving this color and start looking for a dupe since DL was pulled out from the store where I got this np. I saw that Dior have a close color as this, so I'm happy about that. IMO this also have a touch of pink/lavender in it which I love about this color. I think this suits every skin tone. 





WhitleyGilbert said:


> So pretty.



Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Omg !  Love this !
> How is the formula ? I tried D. Lippmann once and the polish was very thick and streaky. It was a used , older polish. Had I bad luck ?



Thank you Pollie! I'm sure you'll love this shade. It looks similar to one Dior np which I forgot the name. I will surely look for a dupe on this one 

------------------------------



frick&frack said:


> It's beautiful, but not the awesome that ruby pumps is. It's a brighter red, & the glitter is not glass fleck.



Haha I was pretty sure you'll say this! There's nothing that can compete Ruby Pumps isn't it? Or it has yet to be made and discovered. You have such good eyes. 



Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.



Very pretty! Welcome back Necro



Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3211707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker and admirer of all your lovely manis and pedis. Sorry about my bad mani skills. Wearing A England Briarwood.



Lovely holo on you!


----------



## roundandround

Bananajam123 said:


> Lovely colour and beautiful nails



Thank you!



theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276



Love this mani, so neat!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate



Wow gorgeous red on you!



Jen123 said:


> Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You
> 
> View attachment 3213041



What an awesome holiday mani. 



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3213516
> 
> Milani in mauving forward



Looks fab on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Anny Fake Fur



Super pretty on you! Anny nps are good. I use their top coat. 

Pollie, the formula of Deborah Lippmann is great, very easy to apply and stays long on my nails, no chips even on the 4rth day of wearing.


----------



## roundandround

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite



Whoaaa this is my kind of shade! Very pretty on you.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi
> View attachment 3213999



Gorgy red mani. I've said it before, you carry red manis beautifully.



skyqueen said:


> Here you go, Frick...finally, Ruby Pumps! Great holiday color [emoji140]



And there she is, Ruby Pumps looks super awesome on you!


----------



## sb1212

Thank you roundandround [emoji4]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Gorgy red mani. I've said it before, you carry red manis beautifully.





Thank you! That's so sweet!!!
I haven't done my nails in over a month as they were damaged and discoloured and I wanted to give them a break... But I love my red manicures!!!! And so the obsession begins again haha

[emoji140]&#127995;


----------



## skyqueen

roundandround said:


> And there she is, Ruby Pumps looks super awesome on you!


[emoji8]


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Pretty bling!




Thank you!!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Glitter for You looks great and I think the gold H Evie in the background really enhances it!




Hahaha I love that you noticed the evie!! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## roundandround

Christmas party mani


Dior Marilyn&#128151;


----------



## skyqueen

roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> 
> 
> Dior Marilyn&#128151;


A red with pizzazz!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Wow gorgeous red on you!


 
Thank you roundandround!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> 
> 
> Dior Marilyn&#55357;&#56471;


 
Christmas party mani indeed! Gorgeous roundandround! :santawave:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Marilyn[emoji175]




Gorgeous Red manicure! 
[emoji7]


----------



## Jen123

roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Marilyn[emoji175]




Woah gorgeous!


----------



## jenjen1964

Not very holidayish, but Chanel Black Satin which I just got!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jenjen1964 said:


> Not very holidayish, but Chanel Black Satin which I just got!




I love a black mani!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love a black mani!




Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Haha I was pretty sure you'll say this! There's nothing that can compete Ruby Pumps isn't it? Or it has yet to be made and discovered. You have such good eyes.




I own both, so I'm speaking from personal experience. I haven't seen anything come close to the awesomeness of Ruby Pumps in 10 years since I bought my first bottle, & I don't think I ever will.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Dior Marilyn[emoji175]




That's one festive red! [emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Necromancer

roundandround said:


> Very pretty! Welcome back Necro



*waves hello* I know, it's been a long time.
Dior Marilyn looks fab, great Xmas colour too.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I won't quote everyone, but *EVERYONE'S* nails look so *GREAT* in their holiday reds!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Pollie...wish I could take great pics like you do! [emoji319]





Necromancer said:


> That looks great on you.



Thank you both !



roundandround said:


> Pollie, the formula of Deborah Lippmann is great, very easy to apply and stays long on my nails, no chips even on the 4rth day of wearing.



Thanks ! I'll give her a second try 
But first I'm waiting for Tippy Taupe














roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> 
> 
> Dior Marilyn&#65533;&#65533;





sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite



Both reds are so beautiful !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm really impressed with Essie!! I can't believe I only discovered them this year!!
I used the 'first base' base coat, then used 2 layers of 'Yummi Forever' and a layer of 'good to go' topcoat and my manicure is still completely chip free after 6 days!!!!
Very impressed!


----------



## taniherd

Dior Be Dior


----------



## taniherd

Colors by Llarowe Refreshing


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: here is #455 Chanel Lotus Rouge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

taniherd said:


> Dior Be Dior




Gorgeous!!! Looks amazing with your skin-tone!


----------



## theITbag

Essie Peak Show--so pretty the winter collection.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> But first I'm waiting for Tippy Taupe




Lovely...your signature color!


----------



## taniherd

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!! Looks amazing with your skin-tone!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Dior Be Dior





taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Refreshing



both look beautiful on you



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: here is #455 Chanel Lotus Rouge



great vampy mani !



theITbag said:


> Essie Peak Show--so pretty the winter collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218184



Love it !



Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218397



Lovely !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm really impressed with Essie!! I can't believe I only discovered them this year!!
> I used the 'first base' base coat, then used 2 layers of 'Yummi Forever' and a layer of 'good to go' topcoat and my manicure is still completely chip free after 6 days!!!!
> Very impressed!



Yes, their polishes are great and the wide brush is just perfect !  I wish , they had more cool neutrals and taupes


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Dior Be Dior




That plum is gorgy on you...such a rich color!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Refreshing




Ooooo...loving that happy green!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: here is #455 Chanel Lotus Rouge




Beautiful rich red for Christmas!


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Peak Show--so pretty the winter collection.




Nice soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..




Fabulous! I love a good royal blue for Christmas.


----------



## taniherd

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218397




Beautiful!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> That plum is gorgy on you...such a rich color!




Thanks FF


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> great vampy mani !
> 
> 
> !





frick&frack said:


> Beautiful rich red for Christmas!



Thank you both Pollie-Jean and Frick&frack! :rockettes:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Art Deco Greige Island


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Stand Out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## Kailuagal

Wow, I have a lot of manis to catch up on! Thanks for the compliments on BL Chancer. It's such a beautiful red glitter!




Librarychickie said:


> Smith & Cult -- Ghost Edit
> View attachment 3210272


Beautiful neutral color!  I've been into these colors as well this season. Actually, I've been kind of all over the place. Haha. 




Cindi said:


> China Glaze Ruby Pumps. My Christmas go to red. It has glitter but doesn't photograph well. Much nicer in person.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210730


Gorgeous!  I may need to break mine out!




frick&frack said:


> My favorite red glitter of all time [emoji7][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


I'm tossed between Ruby Pumps and BL Chancer!  Maybe I'll do a comparison!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now


Gorgeous neutral!!  Looks lovely on you. 



Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual Paradigm Shift with Femme Fatale as a topcoat (pictured) and Hot Blooded for the accent nail.


Cute mani!  I love your candy cane!  It looks perfect. 



Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3211707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker and admirer of all your lovely manis and pedis. Sorry about my bad mani skills. Wearing A England Briarwood.


This is very pretty on you. Welcome and glad you are posting!  However, be careful....you might end up like some of us with MASSIVE polish collections. I swear when I first came here (innocently looking for a color swatch!), I only had a shoebox of polish.  Well, now I don't even want to know. Haha. See you around! 



theITbag said:


> Essie Virgin Snow...beautiful soft lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212276


This is very pretty!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week is my first red of the season, here is Chanel Pirate
> Here is a pic of Pirate in direct natural light


Gorgeous red!


----------



## Kailuagal

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3213032
> 
> This is Slip Dress in regular indoors light. It's actually a medium-dark navy with sparkles. I didn't even know it had sparkles in it until today! Will attempt to follow up with a pic in direct sunlight


I love dark blue with shimmer!  I bet it looks stunning in the sun. Nice nails!



Jen123 said:


> Getting festive with DND gel Glitter for You
> View attachment 3213041


Very festive and glittery! Nice for the season. 



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3213516
> 
> Milani in mauving forward


Really pretty mauvey plum. Gorgeous nails!


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Anny Fake Fur


Gorgeous taupey purple!  I'm sure you probably have it, but if not you really need to look up Marc Jacobs Delphine. It's right up your color alley!  



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi
> View attachment 3213999


Beautiful on you!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3216133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Vinylux in Rouge Rite


Gorgeous red on you, sb!



roundandround said:


> Christmas party mani
> Dior Marilyn&#128151;


And, another beautiful polish on you, round!  Gahgeous dahling!


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> Dior Be Dior


Beautiful plum!



taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Refreshing


Gorgeous!  I really like many of CBL polishes. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: here is #455 Chanel Lotus Rouge


Beautiful deep red!



theITbag said:


> Essie Peak Show--so pretty the winter collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218184


That's a very nice light pink!  Hard to find one that is so opaque!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218397


Gorgeous blue Chinese Warrior!



pmburk said:


> Gelish Stand Out.


Very nice, pm!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Gelish Stand Out.




Festive red for Christmas!


----------



## Necromancer

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I have got my Xmas mani on..some brand called Lala-Diva sings the Blues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218397



That's a stunning blue.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

CND Shellac in 'Fragrant Freesia' [emoji1]


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> CND Shellac in 'Fragrant Freesia' [emoji1]




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kailuagal said:


> I love dark blue with shimmer!  I bet it looks stunning in the sun. Nice nails!
> 
> 
> Very festive and glittery! Nice for the season.
> 
> 
> Really pretty mauvey plum. Gorgeous nails!


Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

roundandround said:


> Deborah Lippmann Putty in Your Hands Love this nude&#9786;wearing this for 3 days now


I love this color!


----------



## Necromancer

OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland are on the accent nail.


----------



## Necromancer

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3220067
> 
> 
> CND Shellac in 'Fragrant Freesia' [emoji1]



That's a very pretty and neutral shade.


----------



## amadea88

Essie Mademoiselle


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Essie bell-bottom Blues...very beautiful shades of teal depending on the lighting...like a peacock...all will be green with envy and a cure for the winter blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159689




I purchased this today! Can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## Jen123

Necromancer said:


> OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland are on the accent nail.




Pretty!!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland are on the accent nail.




Festive & gorgeous! LOVE the harlequin accent nail.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Essie beyond cosy.


----------



## pinky70

China glaze ruby pumps


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Gorgeous taupey purple!  I'm sure you probably have it, but if not you really need to look up Marc Jacobs Delphine. It's right up your color alley!



Thank you 
No I don't have any Marc J. polishes so far . They are not available here 
But Julia is on my list for our next vacation in california !!

Commander In Chic


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Bell-bottom Blues
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (still need to add a topcoat)


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Commander In Chic




Another great taupe for your collection!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Bell-bottom Blues (still need to add a topcoat)




Beautiful blue!


----------



## Jen123

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> No I don't have any Marc J. polishes so far . They are not available here
> But Julia is on my list for our next vacation in california !!
> 
> Commander In Chic




Such a great neutral!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Happy Holidays to everyone in this thread!!! [emoji319][emoji93][emoji140]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone in this thread!!! [emoji319][emoji93][emoji140]&#127995;




Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Merry Christmas to the fab ladies here!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> No I don't have any Marc J. polishes so far . They are not available here
> But Julia is on my list for our next vacation in california !!
> 
> Commander In Chic



Love that!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Bell-bottom Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still need to add a topcoat)




I'm a sucker for blues!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Another great taupe for your collection!



It's growing and growing 



Jen123 said:


> Such a great neutral!





chowlover2 said:


> Love that!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful blue!







chowlover2 said:


> I'm a sucker for blues!




Thanks ladies! I think I might remove it later and replace it with a festive red mani...
[emoji319]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Merry Christmas to the fab ladies here!




Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Christmas mani of the week: OPI Big Apple Red :santawave:


----------



## chowlover2

CG Ruby Pumps!


----------



## ScottyGal

Accessorize - Icon (with caviar on ring fingers)


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Christmas mani of the week: OPI Big Apple Red :santawave:




The perfect festive red for Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Accessorize - Icon (with caviar on ring fingers)




They look elegant together!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> The perfect festive red for Christmas! [emoji319]



Merry Christmas Frick&frack!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-chinchilly.


----------



## Jen123

2 coats gelish "Vegas nights" and 2 coats opi gel "polka.com"


----------



## PewPew

One of my favs from 2015-- Elevation Polish When the Cherry Met the Spoon. :buttercup:

Photo source:http://www.ashleyispolishaddicted.com/2015/06/elevation-polish-street-graffiti.html


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Merry Christmas Frick&frack!!




Merry Christmas Will! [emoji319]


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> 2 coats gelish "Vegas nights" and 2 coats opi gel "polka.com"




Love the glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> One of my favs from 2015-- Elevation Polish When the Cherry Met the Spoon. :buttercup:




Gorgeous color!


----------



## Kailuagal

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3220067
> 
> CND Shellac in 'Fragrant Freesia' [emoji1]


Pretty and delicate pink!



Necromancer said:


> OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland are on the accent nail.


Gorgeous mani. Your accent finger is beautiful...looks like an ornament. Did you freehand that? Good job!


----------



## Kailuagal

pinky70 said:


> China glaze ruby pumps





chowlover2 said:


> CG Ruby Pumps!


I wore the same for Christmas. It's so beautiful and sparkly!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> No I don't have any Marc J. polishes so far . They are not available here
> But Julia is on my list for our next vacation in california !!
> Commander In Chic


I'm sorry to hear that. You should try it out on your trip to Cali. I really think you'll like it!  




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Bell-bottom Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still need to add a topcoat)


Beautiful blue. Looks great on you!




WillstarveforLV said:


> Christmas mani of the week: OPI Big Apple Red :santawave:


Another beautiful red!  So Christmassy!



_Lee said:


> Accessorize - Icon (with caviar on ring fingers)


Pretty mani!


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone in this thread!!! [emoji319][emoji93][emoji140]&#127995;





frick&frack said:


> Merry Christmas! [emoji319]





Chinese Warrior said:


> Merry Christmas to the fab ladies here!



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you wonderful polish lovers on TPF!


----------



## Kailuagal

Jen123 said:


> 2 coats gelish "Vegas nights" and 2 coats opi gel "polka.com"
> View attachment 3223071


Pretty manicure!  




PewPew said:


> One of my favs from 2015-- Elevation Polish When the Cherry Met the Spoon. :buttercup:
> Photo source:http://www.ashleyispolishaddicted.com/2015/06/elevation-polish-street-graffiti.html


I like this one, PewPew. It might even be on my wishlist.


----------



## Jen123

frick&frack said:


> Love the glitter!





Kailuagal said:


> Pretty manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one, PewPew. It might even be on my wishlist.



thank you ladies


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It wasn't until I'd finished my mani that I realised I used the wrong bottle... I wanted to use Essie Really Red, but ended up using Essie Russian Roulette...
Still a great red, but 'Really Red' looks better on my skin tone... O well I'll re-do my mani on New Years Eve...


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you wonderful polish lovers on TPF!




Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> It wasn't until I'd finished my mani that I realised I used the wrong bottle... I wanted to use Essie Really Red, but ended up using Essie Russian Roulette...
> Still a great red, but 'Really Red' looks better on my skin tone... O well I'll re-do my mani on New Years Eve...




Looks great on you to me!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> looks great on you to me!



+1


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> It wasn't until I'd finished my mani that I realised I used the wrong bottle... I wanted to use Essie Really Red, but ended up using Essie Russian Roulette...
> Still a great red, but 'Really Red' looks better on my skin tone... O well I'll re-do my mani on New Years Eve...
> View attachment 3223928


 


frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you to me!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> +1


 

+2.. looks great


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love that purple-taupe shade on you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Oohh what color is this?  I dropped in to get some inspiration for my next gel mani, so I have nothing to show yet!


----------



## coconutsboston

PewPew said:


> One of my favs from 2015-- Elevation Polish When the Cherry Met the Spoon. :buttercup:
> 
> Photo source:http://www.ashleyispolishaddicted.com/2015/06/elevation-polish-street-graffiti.html


I really like this look!


----------



## coconutsboston

_Lee said:


> Accessorize - Icon (with caviar on ring fingers)


This is very pretty.  I really like the ring finger decoration as well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Love that purple-taupe shade on you!







coconutsboston said:


> Oohh what color is this?  I dropped in to get some inspiration for my next gel mani, so I have nothing to show yet!



Mixed it myself


----------



## Kailuagal

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Now I really know you will like Marc Jacobs Delphine!  You must check it out on your Cali trip.


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> It wasn't until I'd finished my mani that I realised I used the wrong bottle... I wanted to use Essie Really Red, but ended up using Essie Russian Roulette...
> Still a great red, but 'Really Red' looks better on my skin tone... O well I'll re-do my mani on New Years Eve...
> View attachment 3223928


Looks great to me!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Shorts Story


----------



## wonderwoman9

Fair maiden - in with the new


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`m a polish lover/addict too but I`m new to the polish forum.
Can someone explain what "lemmings" means?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Now I really know you will like Marc Jacobs Delphine!  You must check it out on your Cali trip.



:greengrin:

I've been searching for special polish brands recently at the west coast of Florida, 
but ...wasteland  ( hubby was NOT amused, but he was patient with me :giggles: )
I was glad I found Josie Maran's argan oil at those tiny Sephora stores in JC Penny  (however the small bottle.. )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere


----------



## Sophie-Rose

So... I need some inspiration... What colour is everyone wearing for NYE?


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere




I'm drooling over your bag!


----------



## Jen123

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere




Beautiful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Another beautiful red!  So Christmassy!
> 
> !



Thank you Kailuagal!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere



Wow!!! Gorgeous! Both the Chanel and the Balenciaga!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> So... I need some inspiration... What colour is everyone wearing for NYE?



Sophie-Rose, I read that the good luck colours for the 2016 New Year are blue, gold and white. I have no gold nail polish, and can only wear white with a tan so only option for me is to wear blue nail polish!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Sophie-Rose, I read that the good luck colours for the 2016 New Year are blue, gold and white. I have no gold nail polish, and can only wear white with a tan so only option for me is to wear blue nail polish!







WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.




That's a fantastic blue!!! I might wear blue too!!!


----------



## taniherd

JinSoon Heirloom


----------



## coconutsboston

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.


I love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`m a polish lover/addict too but I`m new to the polish forum.
> 
> Can someone explain what "lemmings" means?




Hi & welcome! When we say "lemmings" around here, we mean a NP we really want, we dream about it, we're wishing for it, it's on our list of NPs to buy. The only thing I can think that ties that phrase to a lemming in our world is that we see it on someone else, & now we have to have it.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere




LOVE that shearling![emoji7] & the purple mani looks fabulous against the gray.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> So... I need some inspiration... What colour is everyone wearing for NYE?




I like either a bright royal blue, silver & gold, or multi-colored glitter. This year I'm going to wear a bright blue with silver holo glitter over it. I'm pretty sure...


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.




Love a bright blue mani for NYE!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> JinSoon Heirloom




What an awesome metallic finish!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> I'm drooling over your bag!



 Thanks !



Jen123 said:


> Beautiful!





WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous! Both the Chanel and the Balenciaga!





frick&frack said:


> LOVE that shearling![emoji7] & the purple mani looks fabulous against the gray.



Thank you all


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.



What a blue !!



taniherd said:


> JinSoon Heirloom



Love this 
So special !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Can't wait to see everyone's New Years Eve manicures tonight!!! I'm either going with classic red, or dark blue...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> Hi & welcome! When we say "lemmings" around here, we mean a NP we really want, we dream about it, we're wishing for it, it's on our list of NPs to buy. The only thing I can think that ties that phrase to a lemming in our world is that we see it on someone else, & now we have to have it.



Ok


----------



## misstrine85

Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227287




That's a fantastic NYE mani!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;




Elegant & sparkly for NYE!


----------



## Jen123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.




That is one amazing shade!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's a fantastic blue!!! I might wear blue too!!!



Thank you! Hope you decide on a blue!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's a fantastic blue!!! I might wear blue too!!!





coconutsboston said:


> I love this color!





frick&frack said:


> Love a bright blue mani for NYE!





Pollie-Jean said:


> What a blue !!
> 
> !



Thank you everyone and happy new year! May 2016 bring our best coloured nails yet!! artyhat:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you! Hope you decide on a blue!




I didn't... But I regret not doing dark blue...
Instead... I went for classic red...
Essie - Really Red
But for some reason it look like it has an orange undertone in the picture..
It doesn't in real life, it's a true blue-red!


----------



## purseprincess32

China Glaze-Pick Me Up Purple (Sparkly purple for New Years-yesterday)


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you everyone and happy new year! May 2016 bring our best coloured nails yet!! artyhat:




Happy New Year! &#127870;


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I didn't... But I regret not doing dark blue...
> Instead... I went for classic red...
> Essie - Really Red
> But for some reason it look like it has an orange undertone in the picture..
> It doesn't in real life, it's a true blue-red!




The red looks beautiful on you! You can always change to blue today [emoji6]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]

So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]
> 
> So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean.




Happy New Year [emoji323]

Pretty soft blue!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]
> 
> So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228308
> View attachment 3228309


This IS a pretty color!


----------



## Kailuagal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`m a polish lover/addict too but I`m new to the polish forum.
> Can someone explain what "lemmings" means?


Welcome to the forum, HandbagDiva!  There are some wonderful ladies here ready to enable...I mean assist...  with any polish question or show and tells!  We love showing off our pretties!  




Pollie-Jean said:


> :greengrin:
> I've been searching for special polish brands recently at the west coast of Florida,
> but ...wasteland  ( hubby was NOT amused, but he was patient with me )
> I was glad I found Josie Maran's argan oil at those tiny Sephora stores in JC Penny  (however the small bottle.. )


Do you live in the U.S. or just here for vacation? The bigger Sephora stores should have Delphine for you to look at. Have fun!




Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere


LOVE your nails and that bag is divine!




Sophie-Rose said:


> So... I need some inspiration... What colour is everyone wearing for NYE?


I wore Dior Pampille. I layered it with Gelous and it has lasted about 5 days. That's unheard of for me!  I love how it looks like a French with the whites showing through. 




WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.


This is so GORGEOUS!  Look at at shine!  What topcoat do you use?


----------



## Kailuagal

taniherd said:


> JinSoon Heirloom


This looks gorgeous on you, Tani!  I love Jin Soon Polishes!




misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227287


Beautiful Chanel on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> I didn't... But I regret not doing dark blue...
> Instead... I went for classic red...
> Essie - Really Red
> But for some reason it look like it has an orange undertone in the picture..
> It doesn't in real life, it's a true blue-red!
> View attachment 3228112


You wear reds so well!  Another pretty red mani!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]
> So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228308
> View attachment 3228309


I'm so in love with whitish nails right now...wearing Dior Pampille.  This looks absolutely beautiful on you!  I may have to go look for that color. Hope they have it here!  Perfect choice to start the new year!




frick&frack said:


> Happy New Year! &#127870;


Happy New Year Frick...and all you lovely ladies!!  And gents, if we still have some on here!


----------



## frick&frack

Kailuagal said:


> Happy New Year Frick...and all you lovely ladies!!  And gents, if we still have some on here!




Happy New Year [emoji323]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> This is so GORGEOUS!  Look at at shine!  What topcoat do you use?



Thank you Kailuagal! Not sure what my manicurist used for the top coat but I'm thinking it was Seche Vite.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Do you live in the U.S. or just here for vacation? The bigger Sephora stores should have Delphine for you to look at. Have fun!



If I'd live in the US , i'd bought these brands online 
Checked out Delphine, it's *really *completely at my taste !


----------



## roundandround

Thnaks everyone for the great comments of my Dior Marilyn mani  It's my signature np, the one on my avatar

I wore KOH Red on Christmas, another favorite red on my stash

Happy 2016 to all on this sub-forum, may we have colorful and fun time of sharing all our np lemmings, needs and wants. 

-------------------------------





Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]
> 
> So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean. ]



Very pretty on you! Love that devine look.



Sophie-Rose said:


> I didn't... But I regret not doing dark blue...
> Instead... I went for classic red...
> Essie - Really Red
> But for some reason it look like it has an orange undertone in the picture..
> It doesn't in real life, it's a true blue-red!



Another stunning red on you! I saw a woman with red mani today....everytime that happened, I felt sorry why I didn't wear a red np lol 



taniherd said:


> JinSoon Heirloom



Love that blue on you!



misstrine85 said:


> Or De Russie [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227287



Gorgeous!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm not frantically busy these days , so I'd to take my new Shearling City everywhere  Want to cuddle that bag lol



 what can I say? Mani ang bag OMG! 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my last mani of 2015: Essie Butler Please.



That's my kind of bright blue shade! Fab mani on you. I'm curious how it looks like compared to Dior's Sailor and Chanel's Vibrato.


----------



## roundandround

NYE's mani is Anna Sui 702-a champagne color with gold glitters and gold/silver shimmers.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> NYE's mani is Anna Sui 702-a champagne color with gold glitters and gold/silver shimmers.




Perfect for NYE! Happy New Year [emoji323]


----------



## amadea88

roundandround said:


> NYE's mani is Anna Sui 702-a champagne color with gold glitters and gold/silver shimmers.



Love this!


----------



## krissa

Ciate Cupcake Queen


----------



## krissa

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!! Hope you are off to a fabulous start!! And many many more beautiful exciting mani to come![emoji122]
> 
> So, I had my blue glitter nails on for 12 days and I desperately needed a palate cleanser on this first day of 2016. Picked up a tiny bottle of Loreal color Riche in Ocean Porcelain. The quality is amazing! It is a cool very light blue, almost white. I feel as I have wiped my slate clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228308
> View attachment 3228309



This is gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Ciate Cupcake Queen




The bright pink is gorgy on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Happy 2016 to all on this sub-forum, may we have colorful and fun time of sharing all our np lemmings, needs and wants.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> That's my kind of bright blue shade! Fab mani on you. I'm curious how it looks like compared to Dior's Sailor and Chanel's Vibrato.



Happy new year roundandround! I am going to guess that Butler Please could be a dupe for Vibrato and Sailor although Vibrato may be bit darker and deeper.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> Ciate Cupcake Queen




Gorgeous! You wear bright colors beautifully!!!


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> NYE's mani is Anna Sui 702-a champagne color with gold glitters and gold/silver shimmers.


Looks so lovely on you! Perfect for bringing in the new year!




krissa said:


> Ciate Cupcake Queen


Very pretty pink!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> what can I say? Mani ang bag OMG!



Thank you for sharing my joy, round 



roundandround said:


> NYE's mani is Anna Sui 702-a champagne color with gold glitters and gold/silver shimmers.



Beautiful ! So subtle 



krissa said:


> Ciate Cupcake Queen



Love this pink on you !


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-chillato.


----------



## pmburk

Butter London Hen Party, again.


----------



## StphVal

Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.


----------



## pinky70

StphVal said:


> Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.



Lovely color on you!


----------



## frick&frack

StphVal said:


> Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.




Pretty pink!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

StphVal said:


> Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.



Lovely.


----------



## amadea88

StphVal said:


> Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.



So pretty!


----------



## amadea88

krissa said:


> Ciate Cupcake Queen



Love this!


----------



## coconutsboston

Essie Cozy In Cashmere


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Essie Cozy In Cashmere




Great rich color!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks so much for the comments on my last pale blue. It lasted 4 days before I decided that I wanted a bright color to preserve the New Year mood. This is an oldie Mavala Arty Pink


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> *This looks gorgeous on you, Tani!  I love Jin Soon Polishes!*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Chanel on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You wear reds so well!  Another pretty red mani!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with whitish nails right now...wearing Dior Pampille.  This looks absolutely beautiful on you!  I may have to go look for that color. Hope they have it here!  Perfect choice to start the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Frick...and all you lovely ladies!!  And gents, if we still have some on here!





roundandround said:


> Thnaks everyone for the great comments of my Dior Marilyn mani  It's my signature np, the one on my avatar
> 
> I wore KOH Red on Christmas, another favorite red on my stash
> 
> Happy 2016 to all on this sub-forum, may we have colorful and fun time of sharing all our np lemmings, needs and wants.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you! Love that devine look.
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunning red on you! I saw a woman with red mani today....everytime that happened, I felt sorry why I didn't wear a red np lol
> 
> 
> 
> *Love that blue on you!*
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say? Mani ang bag OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my kind of bright blue shade! Fab mani on you. I'm curious how it looks like compared to Dior's Sailor and Chanel's Vibrato.



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## sb1212

Opi Lucky lucky lavender


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks so much for the comments on my last pale blue. It lasted 4 days before I decided that I wanted a bright color to preserve the New Year mood. This is an oldie Mavala Arty Pink




Good choice, it's a happy pink!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Opi Lucky lucky lavender




Such a lovely shade of purple!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Such a lovely shade of purple!




Thank you!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Elephantastic Pink


----------



## Pollie-Jean

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3231721
> 
> Essie Cozy In Cashmere



Love this !



Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks so much for the comments on my last pale blue. It lasted 4 days before I decided that I wanted a bright color to preserve the New Year mood. This is an oldie Mavala Arty Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231763



Pink looks very pretty on you !



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender


 What can I say as a purple lover


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Armani Taupe Greige


----------



## uhpharm01

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender



Very pretty color


----------



## sb1212

uhpharm01 said:


> Very pretty color




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani Taupe Greige




Very elegant shade!


----------



## monksmom

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender



I absolutely love this color!


----------



## sb1212

monksmom said:


> I absolutely love this color!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Great rich color!


Thank you! I still need to post one in the light - it totally transforms.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani Taupe Greige



I always love your neutrals!


----------



## coconutsboston

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender



So so pretty!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks so much for the comments on my last pale blue. It lasted 4 days before I decided that I wanted a bright color to preserve the New Year mood. This is an oldie Mavala Arty Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231763



This makes me want to go bright next time!


----------



## sb1212

coconutsboston said:


> So so pretty!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Kailuagal

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender


This looks so pretty on you!  I have it and have never even given it some love.  gonna have to bring it out and wear her!  




hotshot said:


> RBL killa red


Every time I see that you're wearing this I remember it's on my lemmings list. Hopefully one day I'll find one being resold. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Armani Taupe Greige


GORGEMOUS!!!  How was your vacation?  Any wonderful polish hauls?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Very elegant shade!





coconutsboston said:


> I always love your neutrals!



Thank you both 



Kailuagal said:


> GORGEMOUS!!!  How was your vacation?  Any wonderful polish hauls?


Thank you
We had a great time ! No polish hauls, just some clothes and Burberry sunnies :greengrin:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Paradoxal


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Forever Yummi


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Paradoxal




It's a beauty!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi




Love your red manis! I like this bright red.


----------



## roundandround

amadea88 said:


> Love this!






Kailuagal said:


> Looks so lovely on you! Perfect for bringing in the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty pink!  Looks great on you!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for sharing my joy, round
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ! So subtle
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pink on you !





frick&frack said:


> Perfect for NYE! Happy New Year [emoji323]



Thank you ladies!

---------------------------



WillstarveforLV said:


> Happy new year roundandround! I am going to guess that Butler Please could be a dupe for Vibrato and Sailor although Vibrato may be bit darker and deeper.



Thank you! I have never wear Vibrato yet, I  have to say I don't need a bottle of Butler Please anymore. It's a beautiful color though.



StphVal said:


> Gelish You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.



Love that color on you!


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi
> View attachment 3234828



Pretty red again, arghhh got a bottle of red np ready to swipe but changed my mind and wear another color 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Paradoxal



This color suits you very well. I don't know my bottle doesn't see a ray on Sunshine for more than 3 -4 years now, maybe it's time to pull that bottle out from hiding.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks so much for the comments on my last pale blue. It lasted 4 days before I decided that I wanted a bright color to preserve the New Year mood. This is an oldie Mavala Arty Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231763



Pretty shade of pink on you! 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3232114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi Lucky lucky lavender



My kind of color too! Love!


----------



## roundandround

My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap &#128537; what's not to love?


----------



## beleswan

Pollie-Jean said:


> Paradoxal


nice color!


----------



## monksmom

roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap &#128537; what's not to love?



Very Pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> It's a beauty!





roundandround said:


> This color suits you very well. I don't know my bottle doesn't see a ray on Sunshine for more than 3 -4 years now, maybe it's time to pull that bottle out from hiding.



Thanks my lovelies 



roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap &#128537; what's not to love?



This is fun !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Paradoxal




Gorgeous!!
I should wear my 'nudes' more often... I always have 'Manicure Envy' when I see your posts [emoji7]



roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap [emoji11] what's not to love?




That's cute!!!!


----------



## beleswan

roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap &#128537; what's not to love?




did u apply the white color first before applying that nail polish?


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap [emoji11] what's not to love?




The colorful glitter in the soft white base is very cheerful! It reminds me of cupcake frosting with sprinkles. I hope it brightened your day.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

another wekk of RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue




Woah...that's one intense blue. Awesome! [emoji170]


----------



## melbo

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue



Love it!! &#128525;


----------



## Nicki828

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue



What a gorgeous vibrant blue.


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue




Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I should wear my 'nudes' more often... I always have 'Manicure Envy' when I see your posts [emoji7]



You're so kind 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue



Stunning!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Woah...that's one intense blue. Awesome! [emoji170]





melbo said:


> Love it!! &#128525;





Nicki828 said:


> What a gorgeous vibrant blue.





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Stunning!



Thank you everyone for liking Aruba Blue!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mac Anti Fashion
I swear, it's *completely *different from Pradoxal :giggles::greengrin:


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Urban Dollkiss black devil 02 plum nail polish.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mac Anti Fashion
> I swear, it's *completely *different from Pradoxal :giggles::greengrin:




You and your gorgeous nudes.... You've convinced me! My next mani is going to be nude!!!


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor Opi scores a goal


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mac Anti Fashion
> I swear, it's *completely *different from Pradoxal :giggles::greengrin:




Hehe...it's such a sophisticated color!


----------



## pinky70

Pink blink by Sally hansen


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sand Dune


----------



## kellytheshopper

Chanel Mysterious, love this for winter!


----------



## frick&frack

kellytheshopper said:


> Chanel Mysterious, love this for winter!




Great winter mani!


----------



## Necromancer

OPI Cuckoo for This Color


----------



## Kailuagal

roundandround said:


> My cupcake mani to cheer me up during a bad, bad weathet.a nameless bottle bought while on a vacay 2 years ago. Love the formula, easy to apply, easy to remove, no smell and stays long on the nails. And very cheap &#128537; what's not to love?


That is very cheerful!  Very pretty!




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue


Wowza! Stunning on you!  I think I might have this color. If so, I see my next mani!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing Essie Cashmere Bathroom; it's a dark charcoal grey with shimmer. I need to get a professional to apply this color; I failed to do it justice..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wrong post, oops!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Hehe...it's such a sophisticated color!



Thanks :greengrin:



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Forever Yummi
> View attachment 3234828





Sophie-Rose said:


> You and your gorgeous nudes.... You've convinced me! My next mani is going to be nude!!!



Oh no ! I'm enjoying your beautiful red manis *so *much, Sophie ! I wish I could wear red like you do . But it always feels wrong when I've got red finger nails  
Whyever ... strange...


----------



## Bananajam123

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing Essie Cashmere Bathroom; it's a dark charcoal grey with shimmer. I need to get a professional to apply this color; I failed to do it justice..
> View attachment 3238736


This looks beautiful on you. Lovely for winter


----------



## Bananajam123

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mac Anti Fashion
> I swear, it's *completely *different from Pradoxal :giggles::greengrin:



Love that colour. Lovely manicure


----------



## Bananajam123

kellytheshopper said:


> Chanel Mysterious, love this for winter!
> 
> View attachment 3238592


This colour really suits you


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing Essie Cashmere Bathroom; it's a dark charcoal grey with shimmer. I need to get a professional to apply this color; I failed to do it justice..




I think charcoal gray is perfect for a January mani!


----------



## pmburk

OPI Gelcolor in A-Piers to be Tan. Please excuse my somewhat messy mani - I did it late last night.


----------



## s3raph1nas

China Glaze - Liquid Leather


----------



## amadea88

Opi Mad About You


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Angora Cardi & Inm Northern Lights Topcoat


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> OPI Gelcolor in A-Piers to be Tan. Please excuse my somewhat messy mani - I did it late last night.




The caramel color looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - Liquid Leather




A black mani looks so edgy!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Angora Cardi & Inm Northern Lights Topcoat




Beautiful shade of purple!


----------



## pinky70

Cute button from Essie


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky gel polish - Pillar Red with Blue Sky gel polish - Indulgence glitter on the tips


----------



## Jen123

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel polish - Pillar Red with Blue Sky gel polish - Indulgence glitter on the tips




Love!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful shade of purple!




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Necromancer said:


> OPI Cuckoo for This Color



Bowie


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBuwC4VJi50


----------



## Pollie-Jean

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239595
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi & Inm Northern Lights Topcoat



Love this topper !



Bananajam123 said:


> Love that colour. Lovely manicure


Thank you so much


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this topper !
> 
> 
> Thank you so much




Thank you Pollie! It's very subtle but really pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Oooo that is gorgeous!!!!!!
[emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Blue Sky gel polish - Pillar Red with Blue Sky gel polish - Indulgence glitter on the tips




Very festive mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I like that there's extra purple in this one!


----------



## chowlover2

pollie-jean said:


> bowie
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbuwc4vji50


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Oh no ! I'm enjoying your beautiful red manis *so *much, Sophie ! I wish I could wear red like you do . But it always feels wrong when I've got red finger nails
> Whyever ... strange...




It's funny isn't  it, i'm so used to red than any other color just feels 'off'....



Pollie-Jean said:


>




But... You did inspire me & I went for a nude today
Dior - Spring...
I'm still getting used to the 'nude' color... And still need to add a top coat... 




Edit: Wow the flash really picked up on the 'red' edges of my nails.... (This is not visible in real life!) may have to post a better pic later (in better lighting!)


----------



## roundandround

monksmom said:


> Very Pretty!





Pollie-Jean said:


> This is fun !





Sophie-Rose said:


> That's cute!!!!





frick&frack said:


> The colorful glitter in the soft white base is very cheerful! It reminds me of cupcake frosting with sprinkles. I hope it brightened your day.





Kailuagal said:


> That is very cheerful!  Very pretty!



Thanks ladies, it did cheer me up for 4 days.



beleswan said:


> did u apply the white color first before applying that nail polish?



No, no white base color only the nail  polish itself. I did apply 3 coats bec it's sheer but the 3 coats didn't make my mani thick it looks just like I only applied 2 coats.


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's funny isn't  it, i'm so used to red than any other color just feels 'off'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... You did inspire me & I went for a nude today
> Dior - Spring...
> I'm still getting used to the 'nude' color... And still need to add a top coat...
> 
> View attachment 3240698
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow the flash really picked up on the 'red' edges of my nails.... (This is not visible in real life!) may have to post a better pic later (in better lighting!)



Looking good even "not in better lighting" lol



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Pretty nude again Pollie! Loving Mac Anti Fashion as well!



s3raph1nas said:


> China Glaze - Liquid Leather
> View attachment 3239546



Ooohhh I'm always so curious about this particular nail polish. How's the formula? Great mani!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239595
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi & Inm Northern Lights Topcoat



Lovely combo.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Aruba Blue



That's one striking blue. Gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Sunrise Trip

This is the second time I wear this np this week. 

Monday-wore for the first time. At first no bubbling but after sometime noticed some kind of very small bubbling on almost all nails. I thought maybe the bc and tc I was using doesn't go with Chanel's new formula. 

Today applied Sunrise Trip again.  Used other bc and tc. Getting bubbles right after applying.  

Sunrise Trip is a pretty color, like it very much. The formula sucks! It's thick and almost everytime I dipped the brush in the bottle I can hear the " blub"  sound lol. Then the brush is a PITA too. My bad, I was thinking to get a back up but now not anymore ! AND  I got  the feeling that Sunrise Trip bottke will get thicker  faster  than any other np bottle there is. I hope I'm wrong tho. I love this color. Sorry for the long post&#128543;


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Spring...
> I'm still getting used to the 'nude' color... And still need to add a top coat...




Looks nice on you! Hope you enjoy wearing something different.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Sunrise Trip
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I wear this np this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Monday-wore for the first time. At first no bubbling but after sometime noticed some kind of very small bubbling on almost all nails. I thought maybe the bc and tc I was using doesn't go with Chanel's new formula.
> 
> 
> 
> Today applied Sunrise Trip again.  Used other bc and tc. Getting bubbles right after applying.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise Trip is a pretty color, like it very much. The formula sucks! It's thick and almost everytime I dipped the brush in the bottle I can hear the " blub"  sound lol. Then the brush is a PITA too. My bad, I was thinking to get a back up but now not anymore ! AND  I got  the feeling that Sunrise Trip bottke will get thicker  faster  than any other np bottle there is. I hope I'm wrong tho. I love this color. Sorry for the long post[emoji45]




What a shame. It's a pretty color. It looks like a jelly. Is it?

I can't stand thick NPs. Do you have seche restore? Maybe if you add a drop or two it will get thinned out. Is your TC fast drying? Is it humid where you are this week? Perhaps long drying times (at least an hour) between coats will help. When it's humid here & I don't leave lots of drying time between coats, I get bubbles. Also when it's humid, the NP is still wet, & then I apply TC I can get bubbles. When I use a jelly, something about the formula makes me feel I need more drying time.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> That is very cheerful!  Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza! Stunning on you!  I think I might have this color. If so, I see my next mani!


 
Thank you kailuagal!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> That's one striking blue. Gorgeous!


 
Thank you!  Nice pic of Sunrise too - I never realized it was so purple - I was just looking at it last night ready to buy, but in the bottle it just looked black, so I passed it up but on you it is a fabulous purple - even though it appears the forumal sucks!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's funny isn't  it, i'm so used to red than any other color just feels 'off'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... You did inspire me & I went for a nude today
> Dior - Spring...
> I'm still getting used to the 'nude' color... And still need to add a top coat...
> 
> View attachment 3240698
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow the flash really picked up on the 'red' edges of my nails.... (This is not visible in real life!) may have to post a better pic later (in better lighting!)




Lovely Sophie! You have very nice nails!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Master Plan. 
The color is actually much prettier IRL


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 3240469







Sophie-Rose said:


> It's funny isn't  it, i'm so used to red than any other color just feels 'off'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... You did inspire me & I went for a nude today
> Dior - Spring...
> I'm still getting used to the 'nude' color... And still need to add a top coat...
> 
> View attachment 3240698
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow the flash really picked up on the 'red' edges of my nails.... (This is not visible in real life!) may have to post a better pic later (in better lighting!)



Still loving Spring and have to wear again asap





roundandround said:


> Chanel Sunrise Trip
> 
> This is the second time I wear this np this week.
> 
> Monday-wore for the first time. At first no bubbling but after sometime noticed some kind of very small bubbling on almost all nails. I thought maybe the bc and tc I was using doesn't go with Chanel's new formula.
> 
> Today applied Sunrise Trip again.  Used other bc and tc. Getting bubbles right after applying.
> 
> Sunrise Trip is a pretty color, like it very much. The formula sucks! It's thick and almost everytime I dipped the brush in the bottle I can hear the " blub"  sound lol. Then the brush is a PITA too. My bad, I was thinking to get a back up but now not anymore ! AND  I got  the feeling that Sunrise Trip bottke will get thicker  faster  than any other np bottle there is. I hope I'm wrong tho. I love this color. Sorry for the long post&#128543;



Stunning color ! What a pity , that the formula doesn't work 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241481
> 
> Essie Master Plan.
> The color is actually much prettier IRL



Lovely !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3241481
> 
> Essie Master Plan.
> The color is actually much prettier IRL




Love it! And I'm a huge Essie fan, so will keep my eyes open for that one!!
I need to add a nice neutral colour to my Essie collection!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Love it! And I'm a huge Essie fan, so will keep my eyes open for that one!!
> I need to add a nice neutral colour to my Essie collection!



Thank you!!! 
I usually wear neutrals so I can help you there


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Master Plan.
> The color is actually much prettier IRL




Lovely soft purple!


----------



## absolutpink

Hustle from the Urban Decay Naked gift set.. I think it's around 3 years old and I forgot about it until I cleaned out my nail polish drawer this week.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Lovely soft purple!




Thank you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

absolutpink said:


> Hustle from the Urban Decay Naked gift set.. I think it's around 3 years old and I forgot about it until I cleaned out my nail polish drawer this week.




This is very pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Back to red...


Essie - Really Red


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> What a shame. It's a pretty color. It looks like a jelly. Is it?
> 
> I can't stand thick NPs. Do you have seche restore? Maybe if you add a drop or two it will get thinned out. Is your TC fast drying? Is it humid where you are this week? Perhaps long drying times (at least an hour) between coats will help. When it's humid here & I don't leave lots of drying time between coats, I get bubbles. Also when it's humid, the NP is still wet, & then I apply TC I can get bubbles. When I use a jelly, something about the formula makes me feel I need more drying time.



Yes, it is a new jelly base formula that Chanel is making. According to the SA they also throw a new brush for this formula. 

Thanks for your advise f&f. BUT I think it's quiet silly (for me lol) if the newly opened bottle would need a drop of thinner inorder to use. The TC I used wasn't fast drying, it's the Rimmel 3D plumping . I never have had any problems with this TC topping this with other brands/np except this one. No humidity or whatever but you're right this formula needs more drying time than any of my nps. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you!  Nice pic of Sunrise too - I never realized it was so purple - I was just looking at it last night ready to buy, but in the bottle it just looked black, so I passed it up but on you it is a fabulous purple - even though it appears the forumal sucks!



Thank you! It's more purple to my eyes than blue but depending the lightings, it will becomes dark blue, almost black at night or if it's dark. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Stunning color ! What a pity , that the formula doesn't work



Thank you Pollie!

--------------------------

Yesterday I went to the Chanel counter and showed her my distressed Sunrise Trip mani. Yes, I did that for the love of this np lol. I never go out of the house with a bad mani in my life except this one. Well, if there's a bad hair day, one could also use this with a bad np day lol

First of all, I admit I was wrong in putting a top coat. She said NO TOP COAT bec. this is a jelly base. So the TC was the culprit. She wore ST also and oh how beautiful it looks and no damage/bubbling whatsoever. I really looks perfect on her nails. She said that I should use a good BC and wait for a couple pf minutes before applying for the 2nd coat bec, the drying time is longer due to the new formula. She was very helpful and nice. 

Went home, did my 3rd attempt. 

Applied BC and 2 swipes of ST. I really didn't wait for a longer time and applied the 2nd coat. It looked nice, was happy about the result, had coffee and did nothing and waited for the np to dry. I never waited so long for my manis to get dry as this one. Horror came again. Although this last mani looked better than the previous ones, bubbles came, only one nail looks perfect. I never mentioned that my 2nd mani had also this damaged look like a paper or something landed on newly painted nails and I slowly peeled it. I can't explain why on earth happend on two occassions with TC and without the TC. Maybe the BC is the problem now??? BTW the peeled look happend way later after applying. I did my mani at 3 in the afternoon and a couple of hours I saw it. No electric fans or no wind around, it's winter over here lol And I just stayed inside the house and did nothing. Or I can't think of a reason except my body Chemistry isn't liking this new formula....will try again for the 4rth time someday....

I still wear this today but will remove this later. I'll post a picture shortly.

Sorry I can't upload pictures on tpf now.Don't know what's wrong. will try again. Hmmm, seems I'm not the only one having the problem of uploading pictures with the mobile phones.


----------



## frick&frack

absolutpink said:


> Hustle from the Urban Decay Naked gift set.. I think it's around 3 years old and I forgot about it until I cleaned out my nail polish drawer this week.




That's a gorgeous burgundy! Glad you discovered it in your drawer.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Back to red...
> Essie - Really Red




Oooo... Cheerful bright red!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Yes, it is a new jelly base formula that Chanel is making. According to the SA they also throw a new brush for this formula.
> 
> Thanks for your advise f&f. BUT I think it's quiet silly (for me lol) if the newly opened bottle would need a drop of thinner inorder to use. The TC I used wasn't fast drying, it's the Rimmel 3D plumping . I never have had any problems with this TC topping this with other brands/np except this one. No humidity or whatever but you're right this formula needs more drying time than any of my nps.




It's not silly to thin a formula if you don't care for it being thick. I've done it with brand new bottles many times [emoji6]  

I'm guessing they make the formula thicker to help eliminate brush drag at the cuticles and to reduce the number of coats required to achieve opacity. If you thin it, you might get some brush drag. Again, extra drying time between coats will solve that problem. 

From what you've said, I think drying time is the culprit. What caused the bubbles is a brush dragging through the wet layer underneath. If you want to use TC, I'd recommend fast drying. I think SV dries all the layers beneath it, but it might cause shrinkage if the jelly is big 3 free. You could always test it on one nail. 

I understand that your TC has worked well with other NPs, but have you ever tried it with a jelly? Everything is different with a jelly. It will work with the jelly if you give the jelly LOTS of time to dry. I'd wait 24 hours. 

Your mani bubbled again on your third attempt because you didn't wait long enough between coats. If you want to make sure you don't get bubbles, wait at least an hour like I recommended in my last post. 

Try it again, & good luck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings




The rich red looks fantastic on you!


----------



## DianeP

I love to wear black and dark blue, but when they chip, they look really bad.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DianeP said:


> I love to wear black and dark blue, but when they chip, they look really bad.




Black and dark blues are such classics!!!
Which ones are you favourites?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings




Pretty! Matches the Burberry plaid beautifully


----------



## melbo

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings



Vavavoom! Love this!! I'm holding off on reds and Pink's because I'll be using them in February but you're tempting me! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> The rich red looks fantastic on you!





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Pretty! Matches the Burberry plaid beautifully



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

melbo said:


> Vavavoom! Love this!! I'm holding off on reds and Pink's because I'll be using them in February but you're tempting me! &#128513;&#128513;



Hahaha!! Thank you Melbo! Never thought of reserving my reds for February - oops! :giggles:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

melbo said:


> Vavavoom! Love this!! I'm holding off on reds and Pink's because I'll be using them in February but you're tempting me! [emoji16][emoji16]




Red and pinks are such classics... You can wear them whenever you want!!! 
I'm a total red addict, so I say: do it!!!!!! Don't wait till February!


----------



## DianeP

Sophie-Rose said:


> Black and dark blues are such classics!!!
> Which ones are you favourites?


I love Essie Mesmerise, China Glaze Up All Night and OPI Black Satin


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Mademoiselle


----------



## PewPew

Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.

Photo source: sonailicious.com


----------



## Jen123

PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com




Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com




Very pretty!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Hubbie for Dessert 
Please excuse my horribly dry hands [emoji20]


----------



## PewPew

^^^so classy! :buttercup:



VerucaSalt921 said:


> Very pretty!!!





Jen123 said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!



Thank you! It's a shame the bottle's so tiny (hint, hint, Dior! )


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Mademoiselle




Nice & soft!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com




It's a gorgeous color that's perfect for January!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Hubbie for Dessert
> Please excuse my horribly dry hands [emoji20]




Pretty with a bit more opacity!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty with a bit more opacity!




Thank you! That's exactly why I changed, I needed a little more coverage [emoji6]


----------



## roundandround

Sunrise Trip looks like without TC.


----------



## roundandround

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings



Looks very pretty on you! No one can beat a woman with red nails



PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com



Love seeing this on you. Such a gorgy Dior bottle. I play with these bottles sometime. 



frick&frack said:


> It's not silly to thin a formula if you don't care for it being thick. I've done it with brand new bottles many times [emoji6]
> 
> I'm guessing they make the formula thicker to help eliminate brush drag at the cuticles and to reduce the number of coats required to achieve opacity. If you thin it, you might get some brush drag. Again, extra drying time between coats will solve that problem.
> 
> From what you've said, I think drying time is the culprit. What caused the bubbles is a brush dragging through the wet layer underneath. If you want to use TC, I'd recommend fast drying. I think SV dries all the layers beneath it, but it might cause shrinkage if the jelly is big 3 free. You could always test it on one nail.
> 
> I understand that your TC has worked well with other NPs, but have you ever tried it with a jelly? Everything is different with a jelly. It will work with the jelly if you give the jelly LOTS of time to dry. I'd wait 24 hours.
> 
> Your mani bubbled again on your third attempt because you didn't wait long enough between coats. If you want to make sure you don't get bubbles, wait at least an hour like I recommended in my last post.
> 
> Try it again, & good luck.



I didn't wait loooonnng enough lol. Too long? I was so curious what this np do at that time. I was challenge with ST. I'm still wearing it. Such a beutiful color ugh! This is a new formula from Chanel, I've never encountered such formula up to now. So if this will happen on my 4th attempt, I'll give up even if I so love this np.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Sunrise Trip looks like without TC.




Oh no...still bubbling?


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I didn't wait loooonnng enough lol. Too long? I was so curious what this np do at that time. I was challenge with ST. I'm still wearing it. Such a beutiful color ugh! This is a new formula from Chanel, I've never encountered such formula up to now. So if this will happen on my 4th attempt, I'll give up even if I so love this np.




You said yourself that you didn't wait long between coats. How long did you wait without TC?

With a jelly, I often put the first coat on in the evening & the second in the morning with a quick drying TC. So that's many hours between coats.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> You said yourself that you didn't wait long between coats. How long did you wait without TC?
> 
> With a jelly, I often put the first coat on in the evening & the second in the morning with a quick drying TC. So that's many hours between coats.



Maybe 10 mins. before applying the second coat. Omg many, many hours???


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Maybe 10 mins. before applying the second coat. Omg many, many hours???




As I've said, I'd wait at least an hour between coats. The longer you wait, the more sure you are that the first coat is dry. Sometimes the second coat makes the first coat soften, so again, the longer you wait, the better. You can try one coat, then fast drying TC, then second coat, then fast drying TC. 

Waiting overnight is no big deal, you're sleeping.


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com




I have to wear this now, gorgeous!


----------



## Bananajam123

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Fishnet Stockings




Lovely red [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bananajam123

roundandround said:


> Sunrise Trip looks like without TC.




That colour is gorgeous. It's a shame about the bubbling [emoji171]


----------



## Bananajam123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3245066
> 
> Essie Hubbie for Dessert
> Please excuse my horribly dry hands [emoji20]




These delicate colours really suit you[emoji254]


----------



## Bananajam123

PewPew said:


> Still weaning myself off holiday polishes... I always have trouble putting away the cute Diorific ornament bottles. My fave is a deep plum with gold flecks called "Minuit," from the 2013 Diorific Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: sonailicious.com




Wow. You reminded me of how gorgeous this is. I need to bust it out and paint my nails with it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## PewPew

Bananajam123 said:


> Wow. You reminded me of how gorgeous this is. I need to bust it out and paint my nails with it[emoji173]&#65039;



Always happy to enable ...Hopefully the sun will be out when you bust her out, so you can fully enjoy the shimmer!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Bananajam123 said:


> These delicate colours really suit you[emoji254]




Thanks so much! [emoji254]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've got a new love 
Bought it months ago and forgot about it ...

Galactic Gray


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've got a new love
> Bought it months ago and forgot about it ...
> 
> Galactic Gray




Pretty purple with awesome holo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Pretty purple with awesome holo!



Thanks frick ! But it's not a purple it's a grey 
That's why I'm in love with it


----------



## lookatme

just put on 5 apples tall from opi hello kitty


----------



## amadea88

Opi Can't Afjord Not To


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Merino Cool


----------



## chowlover2

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3246668
> 
> Essie Merino Cool



Love that one!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

chowlover2 said:


> Love that one!




Thank you! One of my favorites!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Merino Cool




It's such a cool taupe!


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Whose Cider Are you On


----------



## halobear

OPI Get Cherried Away


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

toes- x factor in thrilling!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I removed my chipped red mani this morning... I'm not sure which to wear next... I've decided to give my YSL polishes some lovin' so the options are:
Jade Imperial, Bronze Aztec or Rouge Pablo

Thoughts?!


----------



## melbo

Sophie-Rose said:


> I removed my chipped red mani this morning... I'm not sure which to wear next... I've decided to give my YSL polishes some lovin' so the options are:
> Jade Imperial, Bronze Aztec or Rouge Pablo
> 
> Thoughts?!
> View attachment 3247963
> 
> View attachment 3247964
> 
> View attachment 3247965



Bronze Aztec is very nice! I'd save the red for February &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Kalos

Sophie-Rose said:


> I removed my chipped red mani this morning... I'm not sure which to wear next... I've decided to give my YSL polishes some lovin' so the options are:
> Jade Imperial, Bronze Aztec or Rouge Pablo
> 
> Thoughts?!
> View attachment 3247963
> 
> View attachment 3247964
> 
> View attachment 3247965




Jade imperial and bronze Aztec look lovely, perhaps jade imperial with bronze Aztec on an accent nail? I'd love to see how these shades look on.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Bronze Aztec please.


----------



## chowlover2

1249dcnative said:


> bronze aztec please.




+3!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I removed my chipped red mani this morning... I'm not sure which to wear next... I've decided to give my YSL polishes some lovin' so the options are:
> Jade Imperial, Bronze Aztec or Rouge Pablo
> 
> Thoughts?!




Bronze Aztec...I know you wanted a change from your reds.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> As I've said, I'd wait at least an hour between coats. The longer you wait, the more sure you are that the first coat is dry. Sometimes the second coat makes the first coat soften, so again, the longer you wait, the better. You can try one coat, then fast drying TC, then second coat, then fast drying TC.
> 
> Waiting overnight is no big deal, you're sleeping.



f&f, this np needs no TC. As I said before I have had no problems with all my mani's drying time except this one due to Chanel's new formula. I'm stillnot giving up ST yet, I'll surely try one more time and will follow your advise to wait for hours  before applying the next coat  



Bananajam123 said:


> That colour is gorgeous. It's a shame about the bubbling [emoji171]



Thank you, it's really a gorgeous color.



Pollie-Jean said:


> I've got a new love
> Bought it months ago and forgot about it ...
> 
> Galactic Gray



WOW that looks awesome. I almost get this np when it came out but I was not so sure about it at the time. Got some colors in the same collection. I feel sorry now lol



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3246668
> 
> Essie Merino Cool



Pretty on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> I removed my chipped red mani this morning... I'm not sure which to wear next... I've decided to give my YSL polishes some lovin' so the options are:
> Jade Imperial, Bronze Aztec or Rouge Pablo
> 
> Thoughts?!
> View attachment 3247963
> 
> View attachment 3247964
> 
> View attachment 3247965



Rouge Pablo , seems I'm the only one for Pablo haha


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Noir (old version)&#128151;
Haven't wear this np for a couple of years. The evening light makes it more dark I guess.


----------



## sb1212

Sinful Colors Vacation Time


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> f&f, this np needs no TC. As I said before I have had no problems with all my mani's drying time except this one due to Chanel's new formula. I'm stillnot giving up ST yet, I'll surely try one more time and will follow your advise to wait for hours  before applying the next coat




I hope you do try again. 

I just put on a jelly-like OPI (midnight blue glitter). I put the first coat on, waited one hour, put the second coat on, took a shower (I find that a shower helps the drying process, of course this is much easier when painting your toes [emoji6]). I painted the third coat the next morning. I think this one is old enough that seche won't cause any shrinkage, but I'm waiting 24 hours to add TC just in case (the glitter is shy, TC will bring it out). So I'm in the same boat you are...except that I think the waiting is easier with wet toes because I can still work etc.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Noir (old version)[emoji175]
> 
> Haven't wear this np for a couple of years. The evening light makes it more dark I guess.




Siiiiiiiiigh...love a deep vampy blood red [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Sinful Colors Vacation Time




Looks lovely on you!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Looks lovely on you!




Thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I went with plain black in the end... Hahaha


----------



## LoveLaVie

Julep stardust (my top 5 fav! )  , Petites and Sally Hansen


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Vert Obscure today!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with plain black in the end... Hahaha




Haha...very chic!


----------



## frick&frack

LoveLaVie said:


> Julep stardust (my top 5 fav! )  , Petites and Sally Hansen




Fun & blingy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Noir (old version)&#128151;
> Haven't wear this np for a couple of years. The evening light makes it more dark I guess.



So classy 



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3248821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors Vacation Time


very decent !



Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with plain black in the end... Hahaha
> View attachment 3249058



 looks great !



LoveLaVie said:


> View attachment 3249286
> 
> 
> Julep stardust (my top 5 fav! )  , Petites and Sally Hansen



A lot to see here


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Noir (old version)[emoji175]
> 
> Haven't wear this np for a couple of years. The evening light makes it more dark I guess.




Rouge Noir is such a classic!! So stylish!


----------



## Kalos

I have no idea what colours these are, but it's a gel polish mani done at a local salon.


----------



## sb1212

Thank you Pollie-Jean


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> I have no idea what colours these are, but it's a gel polish mani done at a local salon.




Nice frenchie


----------



## Kalos

frick&frack said:


> Nice frenchie




Thanks


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Siiiiiiiiigh...love a deep vampy blood red [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;





Pollie-Jean said:


> So classy





Sophie-Rose said:


> Rouge Noir is such a classic!! So stylish!



Thanks ladies, this color is such a treat to my eyes after the ST total fail lol



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3248821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors Vacation Time



Love that shade!



Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with plain black in the end... Hahaha
> View attachment 3249058



Gorgeous on you! Great choice tho.



Kalos said:


> View attachment 3249895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what colours these are, but it's a gel polish mani done at a local salon.



Your nails looks so neat!


----------



## sb1212

Thank you  roundandround


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Chinchilly


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3251540
> 
> Essie Chinchilly




Love this color


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Love this color




Thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Trind nail repair until I get my nails back in order.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3251540
> 
> Essie Chinchilly



I love love Essie. My fave brand, it is all about the brush for me!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love love Essie. My fave brand, it is all about the brush for me!




Agreed! It's the only brand I use!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Chinchilly




This is one of your favorites, right?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> This is one of your favorites, right?




Yes! I love I good neutral! [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL red shade (the color tag came off)


----------



## michellem

Gelish my forbidden love


----------



## sb1212

michellem said:


> Gelish my forbidden love




Pretty color on you


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Gelish my forbidden love




Gorgeous color & sparkle!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Suzi Has A Swede Tooth


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More metalic sparkling greys for me


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pollie-Jean said:


> More metalic sparkling greys for me




Pretty!


----------



## Fefster

I am wearing Chanel May at the moment. I love Chanel polishes, they are the best in terms of coverage and wear and the colours are beautiful. I have never seen a true bubblegum pink that is so perfect as Chanel May. 

My nails are still a bit rubbish at the moment, I am growing them after years of gels but I have started collecting Chanel polishes and they are all great.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> More metalic sparkling greys for me




Looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Fefster said:


> I am wearing Chanel May at the moment. I love Chanel polishes, they are the best in terms of coverage and wear and the colours are beautiful. I have never seen a true bubblegum pink that is so perfect as Chanel May.
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are still a bit rubbish at the moment, I am growing them after years of gels but I have started collecting Chanel polishes and they are all great.




Such a pretty pink!


----------



## skyqueen

Fefster said:


> I am wearing Chanel May at the moment. I love Chanel polishes, they are the best in terms of coverage and wear and the colours are beautiful. I have never seen a true bubblegum pink that is so perfect as Chanel May.
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are still a bit rubbish at the moment, I am growing them after years of gels but I have started collecting Chanel polishes and they are all great.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253785







frick&frack said:


> Such a pretty pink!




Love the pink! [emoji140]


----------



## amadea88

Fefster said:


> I am wearing Chanel May at the moment. I love Chanel polishes, they are the best in terms of coverage and wear and the colours are beautiful. I have never seen a true bubblegum pink that is so perfect as Chanel May.
> 
> My nails are still a bit rubbish at the moment, I am growing them after years of gels but I have started collecting Chanel polishes and they are all great.
> 
> View attachment 3253784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253785



Gorgeous pink!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Oo what colour is that?? It looks great on you!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cut my nails, and re-did the black...


Essie


----------



## Sophie-Rose

...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails, and re-did the black...
> View attachment 3255942
> 
> Essie


 


Love.. is this licorice?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> Love.. is this licorice?




Yep!!! My favourite black! It's perfection!


----------



## Jen123

Pollie-Jean said:


>




That color is to die for!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




The soft purple/taupe is beautiful on you too!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails, and re-did the black...
> Essie




Love a short black mani!


----------



## pinky70

Essie millionails treatment only,no polish


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> Love a short black mani!




Thank you!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pinky70 said:


> Essie millionails treatment only,no polish




Do you like them? I should get some treatments and I do love essie!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Oo what colour is that?? It looks great on you!! Gorgeous!



Thank you ! I mixed it myself , because I couldn't find any taupe / grey with a hint of pink



Jen123 said:


> That color is to die for!





frick&frack said:


> The soft purple/taupe is beautiful on you too!



Thank you both


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Cut my nails, and re-did the black...
> View attachment 3255942
> 
> Essie



Looks great on you !


----------



## PewPew

Red polish is my crack, so I was thrilled to find OPI "Oh... to be 25 Again" in a local salon.... She's one of my "curiosity reds" -- discontinued polishes that pique my interest, but don't seem unique enough to command the crazy prices on eBay etc. 

This deep brick red creme is from OPI's 25th Anniversary Collection (2013), and has more brown (& less berry) than the popular "A Man in Every Port-ugal" and "Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ"... After a salon mani (alas, they would not sell me the bottle!), I was happy to find it's a near dupe to something already in my collection (Essie Downtown Brown). Yay for my wallet!

Photo source: http://nailiciousnails-blog.tumblr.com.
(I have no affiliation with this site.)


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Red polish is my crack, so I was thrilled to find OPI "Oh... to be 25 Again" in a local salon.... She's one of my "curiosity reds" -- discontinued polishes that pique my interest, but don't seem unique enough to command the crazy prices on eBay etc.
> 
> 
> 
> This deep brick red creme is from OPI's 25th Anniversary Collection (2013), and has more brown (& less berry) than the popular "A Man in Every Port-ugal" and "Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ"... After a salon mani (alas, they would not sell me the bottle!), I was happy to find it's a near dupe to something already in my collection (Essie Downtown Brown). Yay for my wallet!




It's a wonderful shade of red. Double yay that you have a dupe!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Burberry oxblood


----------



## Mrs LV

Essie Chinchilly


----------



## PewPew

Thanks, Frick!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Burberry oxblood


BEAUUUUTIFUL shade & mani! How do you like the Burberry formula/staying power?




Mrs LV said:


> View attachment 3258759
> 
> Essie Chinchilly



Looks gorgeous with the accent nail & bling!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

PewPew said:


> Thanks, Frick!
> 
> 
> BEAUUUUTIFUL shade & mani! How do you like the Burberry formula/staying power:



Thank you PewPew ! Formula and staying power is fair....not the best, not the worst either..but Burberry has great colours!


----------



## Librarychickie

It's been a while since I posted a mani pic. Here's Burberry Pink Azalea with a floral Jamberry accent.


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> It's been a while since I posted a mani pic. Here's Burberry Pink Azalea with a floral Jamberry accent.
> 
> View attachment 3258987




Pretty color and love the accent nail!


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Burberry oxblood







Mrs LV said:


> View attachment 3258759
> 
> Essie Chinchilly







Librarychickie said:


> It's been a while since I posted a mani pic. Here's Burberry Pink Azalea with a floral Jamberry accent.
> 
> View attachment 3258987




You ladies are killing it with these manis!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

PewPew said:


> Red polish is my crack, so I was thrilled to find OPI "Oh... to be 25 Again" in a local salon.... She's one of my "curiosity reds" -- discontinued polishes that pique my interest, but don't seem unique enough to command the crazy prices on eBay etc.
> 
> This deep brick red creme is from OPI's 25th Anniversary Collection (2013), and has more brown (& less berry) than the popular "A Man in Every Port-ugal" and "Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ"... After a salon mani (alas, they would not sell me the bottle!), I was happy to find it's a near dupe to something already in my collection (Essie Downtown Brown). Yay for my wallet!
> 
> Photo source: http://nailiciousnails-blog.tumblr.com.
> (I have no affiliation with this site.)



Great color !



WillstarveforLV said:


> Burberry oxblood



It's one of my favorite reds ever !!





Mrs LV said:


> View attachment 3258759
> 
> Essie Chinchilly



Pretty !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## pinky70

Sophie-Rose said:


> Do you like them? I should get some treatments and I do love essie!!!



Just started using ,hope I like it !!


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild 1-step WonderGel in Stay Classy, a perfect nude mauve. I'm not really wearing it as a 1-step though - I'm wearing it over SOG VitaGel Recovery with a coat of CND Vinylux top coat on top. But so far I'm very impressed with the lasting power and the color, coverage & pigmentation are top notch.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Pollie-Jean said:


>


So pretty!  Love the color and the shape of your nails.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Burberry oxblood




Gorgeous! I'm putting a burgundy on today too [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Mrs LV said:


> Essie Chinchilly




Looks great with the glitter accent!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> It's been a while since I posted a mani pic. Here's Burberry Pink Azalea with a floral Jamberry accent.




Beautiful berry red! Perfect for February 1 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Lovely color with a bit more purple tones than usual!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> You ladies are killing it with these manis!





Pollie-Jean said:


> It's one of my favorite reds ever !!
> 
> 
> !





frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous! I'm putting a burgundy on today too [emoji6]



Thank you everyone!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sand Dune


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Lilacism


----------



## pinky70

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3260349
> 
> Essie Lilacism


Lovely shade


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pinky70 said:


> Lovely shade




Thank you!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Samoan Sand


----------



## amadea88

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3260349
> 
> Essie Lilacism



Love this shade, so pretty


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Lilacism




Such a pretty soft shade!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Such a pretty soft shade!







amadea88 said:


> Love this shade, so pretty




Thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Bar


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ I really regret using Bar today... It's already starting to chip!!! Back to my trusted Essie polishes tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Stephanieg218 said:


> So pretty!  Love the color and the shape of your nails.



You're very kind ! Thank you, Stephanie 



frick&frack said:


> Lovely color with a bit more purple tones than usual!



Thanks Frick 
I'm so boring :greengrin:


----------



## Addicted2Glam

I'm wearing the new OPI Spring 2016 Hello Kitty collection in shade "Small + Cute = [emoji173]&#65039;" I have the gel shade on my fingers and regular polish on toes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3260349
> 
> Essie Lilacism



Very pretty !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Dior - Bar
> View attachment 3260880



Love it ! So cool


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted2Glam said:


> View attachment 3261073
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the new OPI Spring 2016 Hello Kitty collection in shade "Small + Cute = [emoji173]&#65039;" I have the gel shade on my fingers and regular polish on toes.



That suits you very well !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More grey :giggles:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ I really regret using Bar today... It's already starting to chip!!! Back to my trusted Essie polishes tomorrow!!!




Ooh ... 
How would you describe the color difference between Bar and Essie Licorice ? Is the Essie black deeper ?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Ooh ...
> How would you describe the color difference between Bar and Essie Licorice ? Is the Essie black deeper ?




Bar is slightly 'creamy' (if that makes sense) and has a teeny tiny shimmer to it (only visible under bright light) 

Licorice is pure black.... Not even a drop of cream!!! In my opinion it is a perfect black!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ I really regret using Bar today... It's already starting to chip!!! Back to my trusted Essie polishes tomorrow!!!




Sorry about the chipping, your mani looks perfect in the pic!


----------



## frick&frack

Addicted2Glam said:


> I'm wearing the new OPI Spring 2016 Hello Kitty collection in shade "Small + Cute = [emoji173]&#65039;" I have the gel shade on my fingers and regular polish on toes.




Ooooo...that soft pink looks spectacular on you! So fun to see your toes in the pic too. Love it [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> More grey :giggles:




Well this gray looks gray, no purple. I really like the micro glitter I'm seeing [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Addicted2Glam said:


> View attachment 3261073
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the new OPI Spring 2016 Hello Kitty collection in shade "Small + Cute = [emoji173]&#65039;" I have the gel shade on my fingers and regular polish on toes.




Loving this soft pink!!!!


----------



## pinky70

Addicted2Glam said:


> View attachment 3261073
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the new OPI Spring 2016 Hello Kitty collection in shade "Small + Cute = [emoji173]&#65039;" I have the gel shade on my fingers and regular polish on toes.



Lovely nails and color 

Wearing Craving coral by Revlon.


----------



## taniherd

Colors by Llarowe Hooligans


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Hooligans



So pretty on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Bar is slightly 'creamy' (if that makes sense) and has a teeny tiny shimmer to it (only visible under bright light)
> 
> Licorice is pure black.... Not even a drop of cream!!! In my opinion it is a perfect black!!



Thank you, Sophie
I think I need Licorice :greengrin:


----------



## coconutsboston

Essie silver spoon


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Another Black...
Essie - Haute Tub




Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


>



WOW love that color! What's the name? Wanna get 





PewPew said:


> Red polish is my crack, so I was thrilled to find OPI "Oh... to be 25 Again" in a local salon.... She's one of my "curiosity reds" -- discontinued polishes that pique my interest, but don't seem unique enough to command the crazy prices on eBay etc.
> 
> This deep brick red creme is from OPI's 25th Anniversary Collection (2013), and has more brown (& less berry) than the popular "A Man in Every Port-ugal" and "Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ"... After a salon mani (alas, they would not sell me the bottle!), I was happy to find it's a near dupe to something already in my collection (Essie Downtown Brown). Yay for my wallet!
> 
> Photo source: http://nailiciousnails-blog.tumblr.com.
> (I have no affiliation with this site.)



Another red loveR!! This is another red shade that I love aside from the blue based red. That's why I got Chanel's Ecorce Sanguine bec of it's vibrant brick/burnished  and a touch of brown in it. Very pretty color. 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Burberry oxblood



Looks great on you!



Mrs LV said:


> View attachment 3258759
> 
> Essie Chinchilly



Lovely neutral mani. The accent mani on the ring ginger looks fab as well.



Librarychickie said:


> It's been a while since I posted a mani pic. Here's Burberry Pink Azalea with a floral Jamberry accent.
> 
> View attachment 3258987



Pretty!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Another Black...
> Essie - Haute Tub
> 
> View attachment 3262311
> 
> 
> Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!



Aw, that's one beautiful vampy mani. Yesterday evening I was browsing nail polish swatches and was drooling Essie's Essie Peak Show which is a must to see in IRL and this one too! Gorgeousness!


----------



## roundandround

Wore this last weekc

China Glaze It's Alive-a PITA to remove but well worth it&#9786;


----------



## roundandround

After It's Alive  wore OPI YDKJ , another favorite of mine but no picture was made lol


Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party&#128522;


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Hooligans




Awesome glittery color shift! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Essie silver spoon




Nice wintery gray!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another Black...
> Essie - Haute Tub
> 
> Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!




Love your perfect nubbins in black!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Wore this last weekc
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze It's Alive-a PITA to remove but well worth it[emoji5]




Wooow! Awesome glitter [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> After It's Alive  wore OPI YDKJ , another favorite of mine but no picture was made lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party[emoji4]




That intense blue is gorgeous on you!


----------



## chowlover2

roundandround said:


> After It's Alive  wore OPI YDKJ , another favorite of mine but no picture was made lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party[emoji4]




Gorgeous on you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another Black...
> Essie - Haute Tub
> 
> View attachment 3262311
> 
> 
> Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!




So pretty on you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Peak Show
Hard to get perfect because it's very opaque


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Peak Show
> Hard to get perfect because it's very opaque




Pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another Black...
> Essie - Haute Tub
> 
> View attachment 3262311
> 
> 
> 
> Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!



Very tempting !



roundandround said:


> Wore this last weekc
> 
> China Glaze It's Alive-a PITA to remove but well worth it&#9786;





roundandround said:


> After It's Alive  wore OPI YDKJ , another favorite of mine but no picture was made lol
> 
> 
> Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party&#128522;



Both are beautiful on you !



taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe Hooligans



Great color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> WOW love that color! What's the name? Wanna get



Thank you ! Mixed it myself


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty on you!


Thank you chowlover2! 

Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party&#128522;[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous!  I think I'll put that color on next.  



frick&frack said:


> Awesome glittery color shift! [emoji7]


Thank you F&F! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Very tempting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Great color !


Thank you PJ!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!




That is gorgeous on your skin-tone!!!!!!
I'm super jealous, I love the color but looks awful on my skin!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> After It's Alive  wore OPI YDKJ , another favorite of mine but no picture was made lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party[emoji4]




That color is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!
[emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!




Love that cheerful orange! It really looks like the drink. The color is beautiful on you too. Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm super jealous, I love the color but looks awful on my skin!




Same here &#128577;


----------



## Dextersmom

Chinese Warrior said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!


That color looks amazing on you.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie No More Film


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Just for fun, here's a photo of my Essie collection [emoji6]


----------



## PewPew

roundandround said:


> Now I'm wearing Chanel Vibrato, maybe my mani until Saturday fir a party&#128522;



Gorgeous shade (so well-named) & beautiful mani! Much thanks for mentioning Chanel's Ecorce Sanguine upthread. She's totally up my (brick red) alley! :buttercup:


----------



## msmsytique

What I'm wearing and loving [emoji7]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3264478
> 
> Just for fun, here's a photo of my Essie collection [emoji6]




I'm so freaking jealous!!!!!!!! 
LoveLoveLove Essie and you have an amazing collection!!!!
[emoji7]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3264485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing and loving [emoji7]




So pretty on you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm so freaking jealous!!!!!!!!
> LoveLoveLove Essie and you have an amazing collection!!!!
> [emoji7]




Aw thank you!!! I've been building it for a long time, i have awful nails & Essie is the only polish that seems to stay on me!


----------



## msmsytique

VerucaSalt921 said:


> So pretty on you!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie No More Film




That's a fantastic purple for you!


----------



## frick&frack

msmsytique said:


> What I'm wearing and loving [emoji7]




Lovely icy blue!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> That's a fantastic purple for you!



Thank you Frick&frack! BTW , enjoying February's avatar!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Frick&frack! BTW , enjoying February's avatar!




Thanks [emoji175]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3264478
> 
> Just for fun, here's a photo of my Essie collection [emoji6]



 Thanks for sharing 



msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3264485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing and loving [emoji7]



I love this !!


----------



## kajsabet

I just bought this yesterday. It is my first chanel nail polish and I haven't tried it yet (will try it later today!). 

Anyone here who has any feed back och review of this color or chanel nail polishes?


----------



## msmsytique

kajsabet said:


> I just bought this yesterday. It is my first chanel nail polish and I haven't tried it yet (will try it later today!).
> 
> Anyone here who has any feed back och review of this color or chanel nail polishes?
> View attachment 3265223




I don't have this color but I have 5 different Chanel polishes and they chip like crazy. I use base coat and fast dry top coat and they chip within 2 days. Formula is not great but the colors are pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

msmsytique said:


> I don't have this color but I have 5 different Chanel polishes and they chip like crazy. I use base coat and fast dry top coat and they chip within 2 days. Formula is not great but the colors are pretty!




I hate to agree... But it's true... Chanel has gorgeous colours but terrible quality... I was lucky if it lasted 2 days!!! I sold my Chanel polish collection last year... 
I also wasn't a fan of the brush...

I think they are changing the formula so hopefully the quality will improve... I hope they change the brush, Then I *might* purchase a colour or two...


----------



## kajsabet

msmsytique said:


> I don't have this color but I have 5 different Chanel polishes and they chip like crazy. I use base coat and fast dry top coat and they chip within 2 days. Formula is not great but the colors are pretty!




Yes, I tried the nail polish right after my post  and I directly noted that the formula was quite bad :/ prefer IsaDora haha.


----------



## kajsabet

Sophie-Rose said:


> I hate to agree... But it's true... Chanel has gorgeous colours but terrible quality... I was lucky if it lasted 2 days!!! I sold my Chanel polish collection last year...
> I also wasn't a fan of the brush...
> 
> I think they are changing the formula so hopefully the quality will improve... I hope they change the brush, Then I *might* purchase a colour or two...




Very good to hear this! I was going to give Chanel nail polish a second chance by buying another color - but from all this feed back I better save my money for better nail polish!


----------



## msmsytique

frick&frack said:


> Lovely icy blue!




Me too! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> I love this !!




Thank you



kajsabet said:


> Yes, I tried the nail polish right after my post  and I directly noted that the formula was quite bad :/ prefer IsaDora haha.


 
I'm recently getting into Dior and so far so good. Truthfully,  the Christian Louboutain's are worth the money if you can afford them. I purchased 1 for myself during the Sephora VIB sale and my friend gave me one for x-mas. Love everything about them but I already have a huge nail polish collection so I don't want repeat colors.  OPI is still number #1 for me. I have a lot of Essie but it's hit an miss with the formula.


----------



## kajsabet

msmsytique said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recently getting into Dior and so far so good. Truthfully,  the Christian Louboutain's are worth the money if you can afford them. I purchased 1 for myself during the Sephora VIB sale and my friend gave me one for x-mas. Love everything about them but I already have a huge nail polish collection so I don't want repeat colors.  OPI is still number #1 for me. I have a lot of Essie but it's hit an miss with the formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265421
> View attachment 3265422



Thank you! Will definitely look into Christian Louboutain. I have never heard about OPI or Essie. Will try to find them here in Sweden as well  

I think I will mostly stick to IsaDora (it works ok for me) and then buy more expensive ones from time to time. And then the polish can be very expensive since I won't buy so many. But I want it to be good. Not pay a lot of money only for a brand.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Stone Cold












I like it better with a top coat


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Stone Cold
> 
> I like it better with a top coat




Gorgeous! I love it with TC.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Stone Cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it better with a top coat




Gorgeous Pollie!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous! I love it with TC.





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous Pollie!!!



Thank you both


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CG chipped after one day , so I had to change


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tested these three today... All Essie


Ring finger: jam n' jelly
Middle: over the edge
Index: exotic liras

I'm not a fan of jam n' jelly, but still debating the other 2!!!

Exotic liras is a great retro classic red-pink, I really like it!!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Tested these three today... All Essie
> View attachment 3266466
> 
> Ring finger: jam n' jelly
> Middle: over the edge
> Index: exotic liras
> 
> I'm not a fan of jam n' jelly, but still debating the other 2!!!
> 
> Exotic liras is a great retro classic red-pink, I really like it!!!




I love all three!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> CG chipped after one day , so I had to change




That pink shimmer is beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Tested these three today... All Essie
> View attachment 3266466
> 
> Ring finger: jam n' jelly
> Middle: over the edge
> Index: exotic liras
> 
> I'm not a fan of jam n' jelly, but still debating the other 2!!!
> 
> Exotic liras is a great retro classic red-pink, I really like it!!!




Haha...jam n jelly is my fav. The other pink is pretty too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> That pink shimmer is beautiful!



Thanks , frick



Sophie-Rose said:


> Tested these three today... All Essie
> View attachment 3266466
> 
> Ring finger: jam n' jelly
> Middle: over the edge
> Index: exotic liras
> 
> I'm not a fan of jam n' jelly, but still debating the other 2!!!
> 
> Exotic liras is a great retro classic red-pink, I really like it!!!



Love Over The Edge ! Have to google it asap


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks , frick
> 
> Love Over The Edge ! Have to google it asap




Gorgeous color, but I hate when the brush strokes are visible, for that reason I may have to pass on Over the Edge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> Haha...jam n jelly is my fav. The other pink is pretty too.


jam n' jelly is an amazing bright pink, but I've tried many many times to wear bright pinks as I LOVE them on other people, but they unfortunately just look 'off' on me... 
The other pink is slightly more red, I think I can pull that one off!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Exotic liras 

A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Exotic liras
> 
> A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 3267603




Such a pretty color and looks good on you


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Exotic liras
> 
> A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!




Wow...that's gorgeous!


----------



## OPIGyrl

Burnt Out by Color Club.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Pollie-Jean said:


> CG chipped after one day , so I had to change


Gorgeous!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Exotic liras
> 
> A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 3267603


So pretty!  What do you use on your cuticles to keep them looking so good?


----------



## amadea88

Opi Step Right Up


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268010
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi




Love this color on you


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Love this color on you




Thanks so much!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Exotic liras
> 
> A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 3267603



That's lovely !



Stephanieg218 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268010
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi



Looks great on you !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose 
Thank you so much for posting "Over The Edge"
I love it


----------



## chowlover2

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268010
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi




One of my fav polishes!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Angora Cardi




Looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sophie-Rose
> Thank you so much for posting "Over The Edge"
> I love it




The blue shimmer is so pretty!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you !







chowlover2 said:


> One of my fav polishes!







frick&frack said:


> Looks great on you!




Thanks so much all!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sophie-Rose
> Thank you so much for posting "Over The Edge"
> I love it




So gorgeous on you!


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> That intense blue is gorgeous on you!



Thanks for liking my CG It's alive too! Love this blue of course.



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!



Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Both are beautiful on you !



Thanks Pollie!



Sophie-Rose said:


> That color is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji7]



Thank you!



PewPew said:


> Gorgeous shade (so well-named) & beautiful mani! Much thanks for mentioning Chanel's Ecorce Sanguine upthread. She's totally up my (brick red) alley! :buttercup:



Thank you! You'll love Ecorce Sanguine, promise



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! Mixed it myself



That's gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sophie-Rose
> Thank you so much for posting "Over The Edge"
> I love it



Pretty on you!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268010
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi



Such a vibrant color on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Exotic liras
> 
> A perfect match for Dior Marilyn lipstick!!
> 
> View attachment 3267603



YAY there's her red nails again! Pretty!  What? Marilyn lipstick? Hmmm never payed attention to the matching lipstick lol 



Pollie-Jean said:


> CG chipped after one day , so I had to change



Is this the Pollie mixed polish? I'll give a name if you don't have a name yet "Pollie over Edge" 



msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3264485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing and loving [emoji7]



 LOVE!!!



Chinese Warrior said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!



Love looking this color on you.


----------



## roundandround

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie No More Film



Gorg vampy mani!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3264478
> 
> Just for fun, here's a photo of my Essie collection [emoji6]



Beautiful collection of colors!



kajsabet said:


> I just bought this yesterday. It is my first chanel nail polish and I haven't tried it yet (will try it later today!).
> 
> Anyone here who has any feed back och review of this color or chanel nail polishes?
> View attachment 3265223



Pretty nude color. 

Chanel nail polish isn't my no.1 brand but I do buy and enjoy their colors. I'm more for Dior  and KOH nail polishes.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> YAY there's her red nails again! Pretty!  What? Marilyn lipstick? Hmmm never payed attention to the matching lipstick lol




I don't usually match my nails to my lipstick, it was a total coincidence... Was wearing this polish and decided to wear red lipstick to spruce up my minimalist outfit and make-up and noticed it was a perfect match!!

If you like red lipstick and if you like the texture and quality of Dior lipstick I can highly recommend Marilyn!!!! 

Marilyn is a classic red, with a pop of pink, just like essie - exotic liras nail polish 
(ps my photo does not do this colour justice!! It looks totally pink in the picture... It's more pink-red irl)


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Gorg vampy mani!
> 
> .



Thank you so much roundandround!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> The blue shimmer is so pretty!



Thanks and it's a true grey. That's hard to find 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> So gorgeous on you!



Thanks !



roundandround said:


> Is this the Pollie mixed polish? I'll give a name if you don't have a name yet "Pollie over Edge"



 great name !


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Got mine done at a salon. The first one is fortune cat, second is golden pot to hold the gold coins &#128516;. Done specially to celebrate Lunar New Year!


----------



## PewPew

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268010
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi



GORGEOUS shade and nail shape! 

Angora Cardi is the first polish I recall buying a "backup" bottle for, and I'm not even a pink/rose person. (It was before Essie went retail nationwide, so I remember stressing over shipping a glass bottle-- oh how the times have changed! ) 

So glad this underrated shade is now in the permanent collection!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## Jen123

After going more than a month without a mani I finally got one today. Opi gel strawberry margarita with a white heart


----------



## VerucaSalt921

PewPew said:


> GORGEOUS shade and nail shape!
> 
> Angora Cardi is the first polish I recall buying a "backup" bottle for, and I'm not even a pink/rose person. (It was before Essie went retail nationwide, so I remember stressing over shipping a glass bottle-- oh how the times have changed! )
> 
> So glad this underrated shade is now in the permanent collection!




Thank you! So funny this is not my norm either, I usually go way more neutral, but this ended up one of my favorites too! And I got 2 bottles as gifts so I have a back up too  
Ah yes the days special order Essie! I used to buy mine from my nail salon, I'd beg them to sell them to me!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Super cold temps here are killing my hands  so dry & my nails are nubs! 
This is Essie Demure Vix. Hard to capture, it's an iridescent nude. It's really pretty IRL


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3270464
> 
> Super cold temps here are killing my hands  so dry & my nails are nubs!
> This is Essie Demure Vix. Hard to capture, it's an iridescent nude. It's really pretty IRL




Pretty color.  I like this


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Jen123 said:


> After going more than a month without a mani I finally got one today. Opi gel strawberry margarita with a white heart
> 
> View attachment 3269928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269929




Pretty! And you have such great hands! I'm jealous! [emoji6]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color.  I like this




Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a bright and cheery color to usher in the Lunar New Year! Morgan Taylor Orange Crush. I am really liking the range in Morgan Taylor, very saturated colors!




This is a great color!


----------



## frick&frack

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Got mine done at a salon. The first one is fortune cat, second is golden pot to hold the gold coins [emoji1]. Done specially to celebrate Lunar New Year!




Cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> After going more than a month without a mani I finally got one today. Opi gel strawberry margarita with a white heart




This is one of my top 5 favorite pinks that I own. Perfect pink! [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3270464
> 
> Super cold temps here are killing my hands  so dry & my nails are nubs!
> This is Essie Demure Vix. Hard to capture, it's an iridescent nude. It's really pretty IRL




Pretty! This is a hard time of year for skin. Have you tried Gold Bond Ultimate Healing lotion? It's my favorite heavy duty lotion.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> This is one of my top 5 favorite pinks that I own. Perfect pink! [emoji175]




Love this one, too...going to try it! [emoji140]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Love this one, too...going to try it! [emoji140]




You will love it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Altitude Attitude 



Does not photograph well so I borrowed this picture from a blog as it gives a better impression of the colour in real life



Photo Credit: http://www.ladyjolie.com/altitude-attitude-essie/


----------



## Jen123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Pretty! And you have such great hands! I'm jealous! [emoji6]




Thank you so much you are too sweet. I always thought my hands looked strange because people used to make fun of my long fingers lol



frick&frack said:


> This is one of my top 5 favorite pinks that I own. Perfect pink! [emoji175]




It's a perfect pink, I so agree!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing three colours: SpaRitual Never Say Never and Love Is In The Air, and a magenta glitter polish called Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.


----------



## kaleida

I am wearing 1 coat of Dior Tra-La-La.  I just got it in the mail yesterday and I love it.   The color is very similar to OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but smells better than OPI and I like the brush better than Zoya.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much you are too sweet. I always thought my hands looked strange because people used to make fun of my long fingers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect pink, I so agree!




Don't listen to them!!! They're so pretty! My mom calls them "piano fingers"...she and my sisters have them, I unfortunately did not inherit them lol


----------



## Necromancer

Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing three colours: SpaRitual Never Say Never and Love Is In The Air, and a magenta glitter polish called Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.


Correction, it's Provocateur, not Never say Never. Silly me, I got my pinks mixed up.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

kaleida said:


> I am wearing 1 coat of Dior Tra-La-La.  I just got it in the mail yesterday and I love it.   The color is very similar to OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but smells better than OPI and I like the brush better than Zoya.




Very pretty & delicate!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## Jen123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Don't listen to them!!! They're so pretty! My mom calls them "piano fingers"...she and my sisters have them, I unfortunately did not inherit them lol




I definitely appreciate that point of view more! [emoji173]&#65039; thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Rouge Noir




Is that the new formula?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> Is that the new formula?



Nope....old formula.


----------



## kaleida

Zoya Hermina 

I need to get my cuticles happy again. They're looking kind of rough.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude
> 
> Does not photograph well so I borrowed this picture from a blog as it gives a better impression of the colour in real life




Beautiful shade of rose pink/red!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing three colours: SpaRitual Never Say Never and Love Is In The Air, and a magenta glitter polish called Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.




Fabulous Valentine's mani! Love your perfect heart [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> I am wearing 1 coat of Dior Tra-La-La.  I just got it in the mail yesterday and I love it.   The color is very similar to OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but smells better than OPI and I like the brush better than Zoya.




Lovely soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Rouge Noir




Sexy vamp for Valentine's Day!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Zoya Hermina
> 
> I need to get my cuticles happy again. They're looking kind of rough.




Very pretty rose gold! The bottle looks different from zoya's standard. Is it a special edition or did you decant it or something?

Winter is so hard on my cuticles too. They're a disaster.


----------



## kaleida

frick&frack said:


> Very pretty rose gold! The bottle looks different from zoya's standard. Is it a special edition or did you decant it or something?
> 
> Winter is so hard on my cuticles too. They're a disaster.



Thanks  I poured it into an empty bottle of Dior top coat because it's my favorite brush and I didn't want to let a good brush go to waste


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Sexy vamp for Valentine's Day!



Thank you Frick&frack! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you Frick&frack! Happy Valentines Day!




Happy Valentine's Day to you too [emoji8][emoji175]

I'm wearing china glaze - stroll, so I'm going vamp too [emoji6]


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *Frick*.



kaleida said:


> Zoya Hermina
> 
> I need to get my cuticles happy again. They're looking kind of rough.



Such a pretty soft rose gold.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Sexy vamp for Valentine's Day!





frick&frack said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to you too [emoji8][emoji175]
> 
> I'm wearing china glaze - stroll, so I'm going vamp too [emoji6]



Yeah! So much for wearing red on Valentine's!  viva vampy!


----------



## nicole0612

I got my toenails painted with Asian style flowers right before I gave birth to my son! I knew I might be a wreck in every other way while we were in the hospital but I at least wanted cute toenails [emoji6] Definitely needs a touch up by now but it's hard to leave the house with a newborn!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does anyone know what color nail polish is the closest to LV Vernis Amarante Color?


----------



## chowlover2

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3272866
> 
> I got my toenails painted with Asian style flowers right before I gave birth to my son! I knew I might be a wreck in every other way while we were in the hospital but I at least wanted cute toenails [emoji6] Definitely needs a touch up by now but it's hard to leave the house with a newborn!




I love that!


----------



## nicole0612

chowlover2 said:


> I love that!




Thanks! I like getting fun designs on my toes! Then it can be my little secret


----------



## taniherd

Lilypad Lacquer Bubble Yummo


----------



## kajsabet

YSL Bleu Majorelle


----------



## OPIGyrl

Sally Hansen's Salon Manicure Collection.

Dark Hue-Mor, with  Mermaid's Tail  on top.


----------



## pmburk

Gelish Samuri


----------



## uhpharm01

taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Bubble Yummo



Very nice color


----------



## PewPew

tua said:


> does anyone know what color nail polish is the closest to LV Vernis Amarante Color?



Two vampy colors that I've adored for years are Chanel Rouge Noir and Essie Wicked. (Essie has longer staying power on my nails). Both have a nice glossy finish, but for that extra "patent leather-like" shine, I always use a top coat.... Everyone has their favorite top coats & certain ones may go more smoothly with certain brands. For me, INM Out the Door (available at Sally's, CVS, and other retailers) is a solid all-round, fast-drying, budget- friendly top coat.

Ooooh just a note of caution, when looking at swatches of deep, vampy shades online-- those colors often appear lighter/brighter than in real life b/c the photo may have been taken using a lightbox (for blogging) or taken under bright artificial lighting to show the base shade for colors that are near-black otherwise.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PewPew said:


> Two vampy colors that I've adored for years are Chanel Rouge Noir and Essie Wicked. (Essie has longer staying power on my nails). Both have a nice glossy finish, but for that extra "patent leather-like" shine, I always use a top coat.... Everyone has their favorite top coats & certain ones may go more smoothly with certain brands. For me, INM Out the Door (available at Sally's, CVS, and other retailers) is a solid all-round, fast-drying, budget- friendly top coat.
> 
> Ooooh just a note of caution, when looking at swatches of deep, vampy shades online-- those colors often appear lighter/brighter than in real life b/c the photo may have been taken using a lightbox (for blogging) or taken under bright artificial lighting to show the base shade for colors that are near-black otherwise.


thank you PewPew very helpful information and yes indeed it is very hard to pick nail colors online


----------



## frick&frack

nicole0612 said:


> I got my toenails painted with Asian style flowers right before I gave birth to my son! I knew I might be a wreck in every other way while we were in the hospital but I at least wanted cute toenails [emoji6] Definitely needs a touch up by now but it's hard to leave the house with a newborn!




Cute! Congrats on your baby.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Bubble Yummo




Looks like a fabulous pink/red, & the strong pink shimmer brings it to another level!


----------



## nicole0612

frick&frack said:


> Cute! Congrats on your baby.




Thanks! It's my first baby, so quite an amazing and surprising experience every day [emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3272866
> 
> I got my toenails painted with Asian style flowers right before I gave birth to my son! I knew I might be a wreck in every other way while we were in the hospital but I at least wanted cute toenails [emoji6] Definitely needs a touch up by now but it's hard to leave the house with a newborn!




So cute! Congrats on your baby!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Very old classic, Essie Ballet Slippers. 
Please excuse my horribly cracking hands!!! This NY weather has been awful!


----------



## nicole0612

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3275003
> 
> Very old classic, Essie Ballet Slippers.
> Please excuse my horribly cracking hands!!! This NY weather has been awful!




So feminine! I love it.


----------



## Kalos

nails inc Victoria, 2 coats although I think it could do with a third. I have 2 bottles of this colour & oddly one looks more brown, this is the redder version.


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> I don't usually match my nails to my lipstick, it was a total coincidence... Was wearing this polish and decided to wear red lipstick to spruce up my minimalist outfit and make-up and noticed it was a perfect match!!
> 
> If you like red lipstick and if you like the texture and quality of Dior lipstick I can highly recommend Marilyn!!!!
> 
> Marilyn is a classic red, with a pop of pink, just like essie - exotic liras nail polish
> (ps my photo does not do this colour justice!! It looks totally pink in the picture... It's more pink-red irl)



Thank you! I'm afraid I have a lot of red lipsticks piled up now. But I'll have a look and swatch this when I'm at the store.



SunkistSunkiss said:


> Got mine done at a salon. The first one is fortune cat, second is golden pot to hold the gold coins &#128516;. Done specially to celebrate Lunar New Year!



How cute is that! 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude
> View attachment 3271085
> 
> 
> Does not photograph well so I borrowed this picture from a blog as it gives a better impression of the colour in real life
> 
> View attachment 3271090
> 
> Photo Credit: http://www.ladyjolie.com/altitude-attitude-essie/



Lovely red mani on you!



Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing three colours: SpaRitual Never Say Never and Love Is In The Air, and a magenta glitter polish called Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.



Like this color combo Necro, beautiful choice for the Vday.



kaleida said:


> I am wearing 1 coat of Dior Tra-La-La.  I just got it in the mail yesterday and I love it.   The color is very similar to OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but smells better than OPI and I like the brush better than Zoya.



What a perfect neutral mani on you!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Rouge Noir



This is one gorgeous color on you! Love RN.


----------



## roundandround

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3275313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails inc Victoria, 2 coats although I think it could do with a third. I have 2 bottles of this colour & oddly one looks more brown, this is the redder version.



Pretty!



taniherd said:


> Lilypad Lacquer Bubble Yummo



Love this shade!



kajsabet said:


> YSL Bleu Majorelle
> View attachment 3273624



Very pretty bright blue! I'm really thinking if I will get this np. I already have Vibrato, Dior Sailor and my top favorite KOH Rock chic which are in the same color category.



nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3272866
> 
> I got my toenails painted with Asian style flowers right before I gave birth to my son! I knew I might be a wreck in every other way while we were in the hospital but I at least wanted cute toenails [emoji6] Definitely needs a touch up by now but it's hard to leave the house with a newborn!



Love that nail art, flower will smile at you when you look on your toes, so sweet.


----------



## roundandround

Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded for Vday. Love this shade. It has beautiful silver, purple and pink shimmers which is pretty to see when hit by some lightings&#128159;


----------



## taniherd

kajsabet said:


> YSL Bleu Majorelle
> View attachment 3273624



I love this color.  So pretty on you.  



uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice color



Thank you!  



frick&frack said:


> Looks like a fabulous pink/red, & the strong pink shimmer brings it to another level!



Thank you!



roundandround said:


> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded for Vday. Love this shade. It has beautiful silver, purple and pink shimmers which is pretty to see when hit by some lightings&#128159;



Pretty pink color.  I like the shape of your nails.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> This is one gorgeous color on you! Love RN.


 
Thank you roundandround!!


----------



## kaleida

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3275003
> 
> Very old classic, Essie Ballet Slippers.
> Please excuse my horribly cracking hands!!! This NY weather has been awful!



I love pale pinks and this one looks great on you 

I hear you on the weather...it was so cold last weekend, and everything feels so dry with the heater running nonstop.


----------



## PewPew

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3275313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails inc Victoria, 2 coats although I think it could do with a third. I have 2 bottles of this colour & oddly one looks more brown, this is the redder version.



Gorgeous shade! I'm envious of your beautiful long nail beds. :buttercup: It's often a bummer for me when there is batch variations in color, but the more brown / brick Victoria also sound lovely.


----------



## kaleida

Dior Vibrato 

I have also been doing lots of coconut oil soaks the past few days, and my cuticles are starting to look better already!  I am happy about that


----------



## kajsabet

roundandround said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this shade!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty bright blue! I'm really thinking if I will get this np. I already have Vibrato, Dior Sailor and my top favorite KOH Rock chic which are in the same color category.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that nail art, flower will smile at you when you look on your toes, so sweet.



It is actually even more pretty in daylight!  It is a very nice clear blue, looks like lapis lazuli blue (my mother's favourite stone). Feels really nice to wear this blue, it pops in a good way


----------



## kajsabet

taniherd said:


> I love this color.  So pretty on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pink color.  I like the shape of your nails.



It is even prettier in real life  It looks kind of dull in the bottle but on nails it is really vivid


----------



## VerucaSalt921

nicole0612 said:


> So feminine! I love it.







kaleida said:


> I love pale pinks and this one looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the weather...it was so cold last weekend, and everything feels so dry with the heater running nonstop.




Thanks so much! I've loved this color for years! 
Yes last weekend was terrible! My poor hands are literally cracking


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3275313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails inc Victoria, 2 coats although I think it could do with a third. I have 2 bottles of this colour & oddly one looks more brown, this is the redder version.




Love this! So pretty on you


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3275313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails inc Victoria, 2 coats although I think it could do with a third. I have 2 bottles of this colour & oddly one looks more brown, this is the redder version.




Looks like a great vamp!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Catrice Miss Piggy Reloaded for Vday. Love this shade. It has beautiful silver, purple and pink shimmers which is pretty to see when hit by some lightings[emoji738]




Sweet pink & you know I love that shimmer too!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Dior Vibrato
> 
> I have also been doing lots of coconut oil soaks the past few days, and my cuticles are starting to look better already!  I am happy about that




What a cool color on you! The metallic/glittery finish is fabulous.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Passion


----------



## chowlover2

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thanks so much! I've loved this color for years!
> Yes last weekend was terrible! My poor hands are literally cracking



Slather your hands in Vaseline before bed and put a pair of gloves on to sleep. Really softens and helps heal cracks overnight.


----------



## kaleida

chowlover2 said:


> Slather your hands in Vaseline before bed and put a pair of gloves on to sleep. Really softens and helps heal cracks overnight.



I do the same but with coconut oil...it really does help so much!  Maybe vaseline wouldn't leak out of the gloves though...I have to be careful not to put on too much so it won't leak.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Slather your hands in Vaseline before bed and put a pair of gloves on to sleep. Really softens and helps heal cracks overnight.







kaleida said:


> I do the same but with coconut oil...it really does help so much!  Maybe vaseline wouldn't leak out of the gloves though...I have to be careful not to put on too much so it won't leak.




I use surgical gloves, then a pair of normal gloves over the top... The surgical gloves locks the moisture in.
The result: super soft hand, and super soft cuticles that can then gently be pushed back


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> I use surgical gloves, then a pair of normal gloves over the top... The surgical gloves locks the moisture in.
> The result: super soft hand, and super soft cuticles that can then gently be pushed back




Yes!


----------



## kaleida

Sophie-Rose said:


> I use surgical gloves, then a pair of normal gloves over the top... The surgical gloves locks the moisture in.
> The result: super soft hand, and super soft cuticles that can then gently be pushed back



I use surgical gloves too...if I put on too much coconut oil it leaks out the wrists. That's just me getting carried away and putting on way too much of it though...like a teaspoon   if I use less then it's fine


----------



## Melora24

Sally Hansel miracle gel in Birthday suit + Sugar fix
(no comment on the wear yet)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansel miracle gel in Birthday suit + Sugar fix
> (no comment on the wear yet)




That combo matches the material perfectly!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sorry I'm so boring lately! This is Essie Hi Maintenance, odd name for such an easy color. It's a bit less sheer IRL.


----------



## kaleida

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3277119
> 
> Sorry I'm so boring lately! This is Essie Hi Maintenance, odd name for such an easy color. It's a bit less sheer IRL.



Pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Smith & Cult Dark Like Me.


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Sorry I'm so boring lately! This is Essie Hi Maintenance, odd name for such an easy color. It's a bit less sheer IRL.




If you love the colors, they're not boring [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Smith & Cult Dark Like Me.




Love that dark vampy goodness!


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Love that dark vampy goodness!




Thank you, I'm a sucker for dark reds!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This pic sums it up!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you, I'm a sucker for dark reds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic sums it up!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you, I'm a sucker for dark reds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic sums it up!


 

We are all in the same nail boat... LOL


----------



## kaleida

1 coat of Zoya Faye (poured into an empty top coat bottle because I like the bigger brush)

I love this one and it shows...the bottle is more than half empty!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you, I'm a sucker for dark reds! This pic sums it up!




Agree completely [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of Zoya Faye (poured into an empty top coat bottle because I like the bigger brush)
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one and it shows...the bottle is more than half empty!




It's a great Zoya...which is saying a lot!


----------



## Maurie97

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of Zoya Faye (poured into an empty top coat bottle because I like the bigger brush)
> 
> I love this one and it shows...the bottle is more than half empty!


I have never been a fan of Zoya's teeny tiny brush. I do have many, but the brush is not easy for me.


----------



## kaleida

frick&frack said:


> It's a great Zoya...which is saying a lot!



Thanks! 



Maurie97 said:


> I have never been a fan of Zoya's teeny tiny brush. I do have many, but the brush is not easy for me.



I know what you mean. I have 2 Zoyas that I poured into an empty top coat bottle and I use those a lot.  But the ones that still have the Zoya brush don't get used at all.  I have the eye/hand coordination of a 4-year-old with narrow brushes like that. with a big brush at least if my hand shakes then it doesn't go everywhere


----------



## chowlover2

hotshot said:


> We are all in the same nail boat... LOL




It's so nice being amongst people who understand me!


----------



## phillj12

Obsessed with Deborah Lippmann Gel Lab Pro!!! Nothing like a gel mani but keeps my polish on for a good 5 days with barely any chips...unheard of for me! 

Love the DL color She Wolf!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> If you love the colors, they're not boring [emoji6]




Aw thank you!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Altitude Attitude - essie


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Sexy Divide


----------



## papercourage

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of Zoya Faye (poured into an empty top coat bottle because I like the bigger brush)
> 
> I love this one and it shows...the bottle is more than half empty!



I have that polish!  It always looks a little more purple on me. Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> Altitude Attitude - essie
> View attachment 3279796







WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Sexy Divide




Gorgeous!


----------



## kaleida

papercourage said:


> I have that polish!  It always looks a little more purple on me. Maybe it's the lighting.



It might be because I only did one coat...one me 1 coat looks pink/gold, and 2 coats looks more like purple/gold.


----------



## papercourage

kaleida said:


> It might be because I only did one coat...one me 1 coat looks pink/gold, and 2 coats looks more like purple/gold.



Oh yeah, that makes a lot of sense! I never put on less than 2 coats, usually 3.


----------



## Maurie97

kaleida said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I have 2 Zoyas that I poured into an empty top coat bottle and I use those a lot.  But the ones that still have the Zoya brush don't get used at all.  I have the eye/hand coordination of a 4-year-old with narrow brushes like that. with a big brush at least if my hand shakes then it doesn't go everywhere


I feel your pain with the Zoyas. I love the colors though and the consistency.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Altitude Attitude - essie
> View attachment 3279796




Gorgeous on you! I wish I could pull this off!


----------



## krissa

Nars Schiap


----------



## krissa

Sophie-Rose said:


> Altitude Attitude - essie
> View attachment 3279796




&#10084;&#65039; the color and the shape of your nails.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; the color and the shape of your nails.




That's so sweet! Thank you!!
[emoji182]


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Altitude Attitude - essie




Another beautiful pink/red!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Sexy Divide




Fantastically intense purple!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Nars Schiap




That's fun & happy bright pink looks great on you!


----------



## chowlover2

krissa said:


> Nars Schiap




That pink was made for you!


----------



## krissa

Thx guys. I love love love pink. First time buying nars and I'm a fan.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

krissa said:


> Nars Schiap




That pink is so hot!!! Looks stunning on you!


----------



## taniherd

Different Dimension Far Out


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor get cherried away


----------



## VerucaSalt921

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away




Beautiful


----------



## chowlover2

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Fantastically intense purple!



Thank you Frick&frack


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away




That plum is gorgeous! Love it on your shorties.


----------



## Jen123

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away




Wow that is an awesome color!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away




Gorgeous


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> Pretty pink color.  I like the shape of your nails.



Thank you! The nails are short now, 2 of them were badly broken



frick&frack said:


> Sweet pink & you know I love that shimmer too!



Thank you!

-------------------



kaleida said:


> Dior Vibrato
> 
> I have also been doing lots of coconut oil soaks the past few days, and my cuticles are starting to look better already!  I am happy about that



Looks great on you! I didn't know Dior have the name Vibrato too lol



chowlover2 said:


> Smith & Cult Dark Like Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277801



Great dark red!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Altitude Attitude - essie
> View attachment 3279796



Yes! RED! Pretty!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Sexy Divide



Very sexy it is!


----------



## roundandround

michellem said:


> Opi gelcolor get cherried away



Wow I was Cherried Away too! Very pretty!



krissa said:


> Nars Schiap



I admire this color everytime somebody's posting. Looks great on you!



taniherd said:


> Different Dimension Far Out



What a happy shade of blue! 

-----------------------

I'm wearing Chanel Vendetta now but will take off in a minute and will give my nails 2 days mani free to recover


----------



## Cindi

Essie - Coat Couture. Gorgeous purply gray with a blue sparkly undertone. Hard to get a good pic, definitely more beautiful in person.


----------



## Melora24

Opi Alpine Snow
Is it supposed to be such a pain to use? Or should I assume there is something wrong with this mini-bottle? It's thick and streaky, not at all like my full size OPIs


----------



## kaleida

I went back to classic pink again... Dior Tra-La-La 1 coat.


----------



## krissa

Melora24 said:


> Opi Alpine Snow
> Is it supposed to be such a pain to use? Or should I assume there is something wrong with this mini-bottle? It's thick and streaky, not at all like my full size OPIs




Nope. I think that's just the color. I applied it once and it was a total pain.


----------



## kaleida

Cindi said:


> Essie - Coat Couture. Gorgeous purply gray with a blue sparkly undertone. Hard to get a good pic, definitely more beautiful in person.



What a pretty color and pretty application with the edges so neat


----------



## amadea88

Opi Tutti Frutti Tongs


----------



## Melora24

krissa said:


> Nope. I think that's just the color. I applied it once and it was a total pain.



I just decided the whole set was faulty. I had 4 minis in the Flamingo set: Alpine Snow is streaky, You're such a Buda-pest was always too thick, even after adding thinner, the brush of Feel the mo-heat-oes green had some bent parts. I guess it's time to throw away the whole thing  (actually, I'm keeping the pink and putting the white brush in the green bottle)


----------



## IndigoRose

Lucky Lucky Lavender - OPI

Haven't had a mani in a while...I decided to put that money towards my shopping in Paris next week. Thinking of getting gel nails for the trip. If anyone has colors to recommend I'd appreciate it! Loving everyone's mani's!


----------



## kaleida

IndigoRose said:


> Lucky Lucky Lavender - OPI
> 
> Haven't had a mani in a while...I decided to put that money towards my shopping in Paris next week. Thinking of getting gel nails for the trip. If anyone has colors to recommend I'd appreciate it! Loving everyone's mani's!
> 
> View attachment 3283504



What a pretty pink!


----------



## kaleida

Yesterday my nail polish bubbled because I did a coconut oil soak prior to painting them...even though I wiped off most of the oil, it still bubbled  Lesson learned.  Today, no oil and no bubbles!  Same color: Dior Tra-La-La 1 coat.  I'm also trying to improve my edges and I think I did a better job with that this time.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

A quick two day mani... Will be returning to red for the weekend... But for now:
Essie - Sew Psyched 


Has a gorgeous silver shimmer!!


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


> Essie - Coat Couture. Gorgeous purply gray with a blue sparkly undertone. Hard to get a good pic, definitely more beautiful in person.




Very cool color!


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> Opi Alpine Snow
> Is it supposed to be such a pain to use? Or should I assume there is something wrong with this mini-bottle? It's thick and streaky, not at all like my full size OPIs




I don't have this, but whites can be difficult. Try adding one drop of seche restore to see if that helps.


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> I went back to classic pink again... Dior Tra-La-La 1 coat.




Nice soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

IndigoRose said:


> Lucky Lucky Lavender - OPI
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a mani in a while...I decided to put that money towards my shopping in Paris next week. Thinking of getting gel nails for the trip. If anyone has colors to recommend I'd appreciate it! Loving everyone's mani's!




Loooooooove this shade on you! [emoji7]

Very smart to save for Paris shopping.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> A quick two day mani... Will be returning to red for the weekend... But for now:
> Essie - Sew Psyched
> Has a gorgeous silver shimmer!!




Fun to see a different color on you!


----------



## clu13

Zoya Carey 
M


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> Zoya Carey




Pretty gray!


----------



## IndigoRose

frick&frack said:


> Loooooooove this shade on you! [emoji7]
> 
> Very smart to save for Paris shopping.


Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

kaleida said:


> What a pretty pink!



Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

clu13 said:


> Zoya Carey
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284322


Beautiful gray!!


----------



## clu13

frick&frack said:


> Pretty gray!





IndigoRose said:


> Beautiful gray!!



Thank you!


----------



## clu13

kaleida said:


> Yesterday my nail polish bubbled because I did a coconut oil soak prior to painting them...even though I wiped off most of the oil, it still bubbled  Lesson learned.  Today, no oil and no bubbles!  Same color: Dior Tra-La-La 1 coat.  I'm also trying to improve my edges and I think I did a better job with that this time.



This is such a pretty pink


----------



## coconutsboston

OPI Hello Kitty Collection - Small & Cute (like me! Hehe just kidding)


----------



## roundandround

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3285450
> 
> 
> OPI Hello Kitty Collection - Small & Cute (like me! Hehe just kidding)



WOW that's a pretty shade on you!



IndigoRose said:


> Lucky Lucky Lavender - OPI
> 
> Haven't had a mani in a while...I decided to put that money towards my shopping in Paris next week. Thinking of getting gel nails for the trip. If anyone has colors to recommend I'd appreciate it! Loving everyone's mani's!
> 
> View attachment 3283504



That's a good idea, you can't go out Paris without getting something lol Love seeing this shade on you.



kaleida said:


> Yesterday my nail polish bubbled because I did a coconut oil soak prior to painting them...even though I wiped off most of the oil, it still bubbled  Lesson learned.  Today, no oil and no bubbles!  Same color: Dior Tra-La-La 1 coat.  I'm also trying to improve my edges and I think I did a better job with that this time.



Since I joined on here in 2010, I never see mani and hair combi picture. I can say pretty hair and mani 



Sophie-Rose said:


> A quick two day mani... Will be returning to red for the weekend... But for now:
> Essie - Sew Psyched
> View attachment 3283731
> 
> Has a gorgeous silver shimmer!!



I see the silver shimmers, pretty~!



clu13 said:


> Zoya Carey
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284322



Beautiful color on you!



Melora24 said:


> Opi Alpine Snow
> Is it supposed to be such a pain to use? Or should I assume there is something wrong with this mini-bottle? It's thick and streaky, not at all like my full size OPIs



I love it though even with a streaky appearance. Maybe bec. I love white manis


----------



## roundandround

Getting ready for Saturdate dinner&#128522;

Dior Shock-not a great name for a nail polish but a joy to apply and wear &#128151;

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Getting ready for Saturdate dinner[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Shock-not a great name for a nail polish but a joy to apply and wear [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!




That is absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!!!!


----------



## kaleida

roundandround said:


> Getting ready for Saturdate dinner&#128522;
> 
> Dior Shock-not a great name for a nail polish but a joy to apply and wear &#128151;
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



So smooth and so juicy!  Lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> OPI Hello Kitty Collection - Small & Cute (like me! Hehe just kidding)




That pastel pink is a great shade for this spring!


----------



## coconutsboston

roundandround said:


> WOW that's a pretty shade on you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, you can't go out Paris without getting something lol Love seeing this shade on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I joined on here in 2010, I never see mani and hair combi picture. I can say pretty hair and mani
> 
> 
> 
> I see the silver shimmers, pretty~!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it though even with a streaky appearance. Maybe bec. I love white manis


Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> That pastel pink is a great shade for this spring!


Thank you! It was a last minute decision but I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Getting ready for Saturdate dinner[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Shock-not a great name for a nail polish but a joy to apply and wear [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!




That classic red is fabulous on you!  Hope you had a nice dinner with Mr Round.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> Getting ready for Saturdate dinner[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Shock-not a great name for a nail polish but a joy to apply and wear [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!




Gorgeous color and beautiful shot = Perfect!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3285450
> 
> 
> OPI Hello Kitty Collection - Small & Cute (like me! Hehe just kidding)




Pretttttty! I have seen plenty cute swatches of this color, yours have just pushed me to make a purchase. How is the application if you can share?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> A quick two day mani... Will be returning to red for the weekend... But for now:
> Essie - Sew Psyched
> View attachment 3283731
> 
> Has a gorgeous silver shimmer!!




This is such an oldie goodie!!!!! I no longer have it in my stash but I remember being so crazy about this color..5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm enjoying all these beautiful manis  Thanks for sharing


----------



## kajsabet

An old IsaDora, Blue Jeans. Please don't mind the poor manicure. I was in a hurry


----------



## Jen123

kajsabet said:


> An old IsaDora, Blue Jeans. Please don't mind the poor manicure. I was in a hurry
> View attachment 3286226




Beautiful!


----------



## kajsabet

Jen123 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you! I really love the color. And IsaDora is stangely one of my favourite brands for nail polish. Works well with me


----------



## frick&frack

kajsabet said:


> An old IsaDora, Blue Jeans. Please don't mind the poor manicure. I was in a hurry




The dark blue is fantastic!


----------



## kajsabet

frick&frack said:


> The dark blue is fantastic!




And this is ONE coat. Really haven't found any polish more pigmented than this!


----------



## IndigoRose

roundandround said:


> That's a good idea, you can't go out Paris without getting something lol Love seeing this shade on you.



Thank you! 
I plan on bringing an empty checked bag with me so I can shop.  lol


----------



## IndigoRose

kajsabet said:


> An old IsaDora, Blue Jeans. Please don't mind the poor manicure. I was in a hurry
> View attachment 3286226


JUST ONE COAT? I need to try this brand! And the color is cute!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****


----------



## kajsabet

IndigoRose said:


> JUST ONE COAT? I need to try this brand! And the color is cute!



Yes! But all colors are not like this. In my experience most colors works great with one coat, but there are a few that need two coats (I think I have 1-2 out of 20-30 colors). This is only when the polish is light. 

But this exact color is very extreme. You really can't have more than one coat since it will be black haha. 

I only used IsaDora for several years and just recently wanted to try other brands since they do flake quite easily (never used top coat before..but have started using seche now). It takes 1-2 days for them to flake at nail tops (but I am quite extreme, work out a lot outdoors and have a small boy etc etc). But I was so chocked when Chanel, YSL, Lóreal and other brands are less pigmented and also flakes after 1-2 days haha.


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## occhiverdi

I've had months or rainbow fingers with all the opi shellac nail colours... Clear for the next few weeks ...


----------



## PewPew

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****



SWOON! Gorgeous shade & beautiful nail shape/length. I love TF polish, which is totally  hotshot's fault for recommending some killer TF reds :buttercup:


----------



## VerucaSalt921

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****




Love that...fun name too [emoji6]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Demure Vix


----------



## kaleida

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3286967
> 
> Essie Demure Vix



What a pretty color!


----------



## kaleida

occhiverdi said:


> I've had months or rainbow fingers with all the opi shellac nail colours... Clear for the next few weeks ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286752



Very pretty and healthy-looking nails!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> What a pretty color!




Thank you!  I really like this one!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;





VerucaSalt921 said:


> Love that...fun name too [emoji6]





PewPew said:


> SWOON! Gorgeous shade & beautiful nail shape/length. I love TF polish, which is totally  hotshot's fault for recommending some killer TF reds :buttercup:



Thank you chowlover2, PewPew and VercuaSalt921! I really enjoy TF nail polish too and don't know why I invested in so many Chanel polishes when I should of been getting TF polishes instead!  My manicurist told me that TF lipsticks are amazing too. Must try!


----------



## occhiverdi

kaleida said:


> Very pretty and healthy-looking nails!




Thanks I've had shellac in for 7 months so I'm glad they're looking ok.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Altitude Attitude...
I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
So this one is my homage to her!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254




I am sorry for your loss; but I love this idea of tribute to your great auntie!


----------



## Kalos

nails inc heather grey


----------



## kaleida

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254



beautiful polish and a beautiful gesture... 
I'm sorry your loss


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254




That's a beautiful tribute to your aunt! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## PewPew

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254



What a lovely memory! Such a beautiful tribute to your great auntie. ((Hugs))


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****




That's one incredible vamp!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Demure Vix




Nice neutral! I like the purple tone.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!




Fabulous red on your perfect nails! I couldn't think of a more fitting tribute. Your great aunt would approve. (I think you made the right choice to wear red. I wore my grandma's favorite color to her funeral.)


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> nails inc heather grey




Great neutral for you!


----------



## Kalos

frick&frack said:


> Great neutral for you!




Thanks, it's a bit of a strange colour, in some lights it looks really purple, but in others grey/beige.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3287541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails inc heather grey



Of course I  this 
Dior Spring today


----------



## pmburk

OPI Thrill of Brazil


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I  this
> Dior Spring today




Beautiful mani, & I love your purple bag!


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> OPI Thrill of Brazil




Great classic red mani, & love your topaz ring too!


----------



## pmburk

frick&frack said:


> Great classic red mani, & love your topaz ring too!



Thanks! I lost my original wedding set recently, and wanted something different than my original set, which was pretty & very traditional. My husband surprised me just this weekend with this set.


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Thanks! I lost my original wedding set recently, and wanted something different, locally made, and less expensive. My husband surprised me just this weekend with this set.




I'm so sorry you lost your rings! I hope you find them some day. In the mean time, your new ring seems like a fun change.


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel - Black Pearl


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> That's one incredible vamp!


 
Thanks f&f!! It was 3 coats.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> That's one incredible vamp!


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I  this
> Dior Spring today


 
Love this color and great bag too!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254


 
Sorry to hear about your loss but what a lovely way to pay homage to your great aunt! The color looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254


I'm very sorry for your loss.  That's a great way to honor your aunt.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> Pretttttty! I have seen plenty cute swatches of this color, yours have just pushed me to make a purchase. How is the application if you can share?


Thank you!  Mine is actually the soak off gel version, but it only took 2 coats to show the true color without streaks.  Other similar (gel) colors/hues I've tried take at least 3 and you can sometimes still see streaks or thin places.  I hope that helps even if I didn't use the regular polish!


----------



## coconutsboston

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****


The name of that polish is fantastic! Great color to boot!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful mani, & I love your purple bag!





WillstarveforLV said:


> Love this color and great bag too!!



Thank you both ! A new bag is always exciting


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Meet me at the Altar [emoji175]


----------



## Swcharm87

Revlon Jaded. Perfect spring color!


----------



## OPIGyrl

Mineral Fusion

Color: Rockfall


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Pink Ribbon


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Meet me at the Altar [emoji175]




Pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Swcharm87 said:


> Revlon Jaded. Perfect spring color!




Love that mint green! You're right, it's perfect for spring.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty pink!




Thank you f&f!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my fav (since Dec nail color, Loreal's ocean porcelaine. I am wearing white and blush to my DD's Mother's Day tea party so I thought this light color is perfect.


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!!!!





kaleida said:


> So smooth and so juicy!  Lovely!



Thanks ladies! I was ignoring this bottle first bec to my eyes this doesn't come close to my beloved Marilyn but I was wrong. Shock is really an awesome color too and deserved to have an applause 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Gorgeous color and beautiful shot = Perfect!!






frick&frack said:


> That classic red is fabulous on you!  Hope you had a nice dinner with Mr Round.



Thank you f&f! We had a blast at our favorite restaurant with my LBD and red manis  Mr. Round was so happy.



-------------------------



kajsabet said:


> An old IsaDora, Blue Jeans. Please don't mind the poor manicure. I was in a hurry
> View attachment 3286226



Great blue shade on you@



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Tom Ford Bitter *****



Looks fab on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my fav (since Dec nail color,  Loreal's ocean porcelaine. I am wearing white and blush to my DD's Mother's Day tea party so I thought this light color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290155



WOW love white mani (or is there a hint of blue in it?) we're wearing almost the same shade this time.



Swcharm87 said:


> Revlon Jaded. Perfect spring color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289509



That's beautiful!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3289488
> 
> Essie Meet me at the Altar [emoji175]



Perfect on you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I  this
> Dior Spring today



Love looking at this bag and mani combo. You rock Polli~!



pmburk said:


> OPI Thrill of Brazil



That's a very happy color on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Altitude Attitude...
> I'm going to my great auntie's funeral tomorrow... I know red usually wouldn't be appropriate for a funeral, but she's the one that got me hooked on red polish... When I was a child she painted my nails bright red, I felt so fancy!!!
> So this one is my homage to her!!!
> View attachment 3287254



I'm sorry for your loss. That's a great way to show your gratitude towards your aunt. A nice way to remember her by. Altitude Altitude looks fab on you.


----------



## Swcharm87

frick&frack said:


> Love that mint green! You're right, it's perfect for spring.




Thank you!


----------



## Swcharm87

roundandround said:


> WOW love white mani (or is there a hint of blue in it?) we're wearing almost the same shade this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love looking at this bag and mani combo. You rock Polli~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very happy color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. That's a great way to show your gratitude towards your aunt. A nice way to remember her by. Altitude Altitude looks fab on you.




Thanks


----------



## Swcharm87

The white is lovely! Love a white mani


----------



## roundandround

As I said I love white manis.

KOH Cloudy- white base with silver shimmers. Love!

On it's 4rth day  now (picture was taken a couple of days earlier)and only got 2 tiny, tiny chips.


----------



## kaleida

OPI Bubble Bath. I think they must have reformulated it because it seems a lot less stinky than I remember from a few years ago.


----------



## taniherd

Sally Hansen Pacific Blue


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> OPI Bubble Bath. I think they must have reformulated it because it seems a lot less stinky than I remember from a few years ago.




This is lovely!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Ladylike


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my fav (since Dec nail color, Loreal's ocean porcelaine. I am wearing white and blush to my DD's Mother's Day tea party so I thought this light color is perfect.




Looks like a great chalky pastel! Have fun at your tea.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> As I said I love white manis.
> 
> 
> 
> KOH Cloudy- white base with silver shimmers. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> On it's 4rth day  now (picture was taken a couple of days earlier)and only got 2 tiny, tiny chips.




Love a white mani! Love it even more with silver shimmer. Looks very chic on you [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> OPI Bubble Bath. I think they must have reformulated it because it seems a lot less stinky than I remember from a few years ago.




Pretty! You must be remembering when it wasn't Big 3 Free. NPs smell a lot better now, thankfully.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Sally Hansen Pacific Blue




My favorite bright blue. Looks awesome on you!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Ladylike




I can't decide if I prefer pink or purple on you. They both work so well with your skin tone.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> I can't decide if I prefer pink or purple on you. They both work so well with your skin tone.




Aw thank you! Browns, pinks, and purples are definitely my comfort zone. As much as I love reds, they sadly don't agree with my olivey skin!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Love looking at this bag and mani combo. You rock Polli~!



Thank you, round 
I'm very happy with my new Pandora ! But the Dior polish chipped after one day


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> As I said I love white manis.
> 
> 
> 
> KOH Cloudy- white base with silver shimmers. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> On it's 4rth day  now (picture was taken a couple of days earlier)and only got 2 tiny, tiny chips.




Ooh, I love white with silver shimmer!!!! Am always on the quest for the perfect white, LOL! 

U are good; there is indeed a drop of blue in my white Color![emoji106]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Looks like a great chalky pastel! Have fun at your tea.




Thank you!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Swcharm87 said:


> The white is lovely! Love a white mani




Thanks!! I especially love love white on my toes.


----------



## pinksparks

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender


----------



## Jen123

kaleida said:


> OPI Bubble Bath. I think they must have reformulated it because it seems a lot less stinky than I remember from a few years ago.




One of my favorite Opi colors!


----------



## kajsabet

taniherd said:


> Sally Hansen Pacific Blue



WOW! what a great color on you! This is stunning


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Librarychickie

Smith and Cult "the bee side"


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Smith and Cult "the bee side"




LOVE that yellow! It looks like spring [emoji7]


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Smith and Cult "the bee side"
> 
> View attachment 3291826




Love this pretty yellow on you.  Always love your nails!


----------



## kaleida

frick&frack said:


> Pretty! You must be remembering when it wasn't Big 3 Free. NPs smell a lot better now, thankfully.



I think when it stank it had a lot more camphor in it!  That's what it smells like anyway (or what it doesn't smell like any more!)    I am happy about this change because the stink was the main reason why I couldn't use it a few years ago even though I loved the color.


----------



## kaleida

Wearing Dior Cosmic today.  This color leans more towards orange or more towards pink depending on the light. It's an orangey-pink


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Wearing Dior Cosmic today.  This color is leans more towards orange or more towards pink depending on the light. It's an orangey-pink




Gorgeous color!


----------



## taniherd

kajsabet said:


> WOW! what a great color on you! This is stunning


Thank you!  


kaleida said:


> Wearing Dior Cosmic today.  This color is leans more towards orange or more towards pink depending on the light. It's an orangey-pink


Gorgeous!  


frick&frack said:


> My favorite bright blue. Looks awesome on you!


Thank you FF 


Swcharm87 said:


> Revlon Jaded. Perfect spring color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289509


I like this color on you.


----------



## sb1212

kaleida said:


> Wearing Dior Cosmic today.  This color is leans more towards orange or more towards pink depending on the light. It's an orangey-pink




Very pretty color on you and looks so shiny. What top coat do you use?


----------



## kaleida

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color!





taniherd said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you FF
> 
> I like this color on you.





sb1212 said:


> Very pretty color on you and looks so shiny. What top coat do you use?



Thank you  I used the Dior Abricot top coat, which I love, except I have to wait a while before I put it on because it has a tendency to drag the color even with no pressure on the brush.  That is the only thing I don't like about it though...I do like the shine and how fast it dries.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Vertigo


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Looks fab on you!



Thank you roundandround!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Vertigo



 so cool !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Forever Yummy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Vertigo




Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkglitters1504

Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

jkglitters1504 said:


> Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]
> View attachment 3293174




Pretty pink on you!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Vertigo




Looks so cool & biker chic!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Forever Yummy




Fantastic candy red!


----------



## frick&frack

jkglitters1504 said:


> Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]




Love this happy pink!


----------



## skyqueen

jkglitters1504 said:


> Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]
> View attachment 3293174







frick&frack said:


> Love this happy pink!




Oh la la [emoji39]


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Ooh, I love white with silver shimmer!!!! Am always on the quest for the perfect white, LOL!
> 
> U are good; there is indeed a drop of blue in my white Color![emoji106]



Thank you! It was on my nails for 5 days LOVE! 



frick&frack said:


> Love a white mani! Love it even more with silver shimmer. Looks very chic on you [emoji7]



Thank you!

------------------



kaleida said:


> OPI Bubble Bath. I think they must have reformulated it because it seems a lot less stinky than I remember from a few years ago.



That looks divine!



taniherd said:


> Sally Hansen Pacific Blue



Gorgeousness!



Librarychickie said:


> Smith and Cult "the bee side"
> 
> View attachment 3291826



Love seeing this color on you, what a pretty shade!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Vertigo



Oh wow that looks gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

jkglitters1504 said:


> Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]
> View attachment 3293174



That pink shade looks fab on you! Beautiful ring as well.



Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3293168
> 
> Essie Forever Yummy



Pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jkglitters1504 said:


> Sally Hansen Pink up[emoji4]
> View attachment 3293174




Love this shade of pink + the Ring!


----------



## roundandround

Collistar Viola Glitter purple jelly packed with purple, red and orange/copper shimmers&#9786;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> so cool !





Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!





frick&frack said:


> Looks so cool & biker chic!





roundandround said:


> Oh wow that looks gorgeous!



Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just purchased Essie - Aruba Blue.. I'm dying to wear it!!!! Can't wait for my current red mani to chip so I have a reason to use it!!




Picture via  http://www.swatchandlearn.com/essie-aruba-blue-swatches-review/


----------



## VerucaSalt921

roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter purple jelly packed with purple, red and orange/copper shimmers[emoji5]




Very pretty!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Sequin Stash from the Retro Revival collection. Hard to capture, it's sheer & subtle but very pretty


----------



## chowlover2

Marc Jacobs New Wave.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Love this navy and wear has been great!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter purple jelly packed with purple, red and orange/copper shimmers[emoji5]




Absolutely stunning!!! I'm lucky enough to have a bottle of this gorgeousness too. I wore it again last month [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just purchased Essie - Aruba Blue.. I'm dying to wear it!!!! Can't wait for my current red mani to chip so I have a reason to use it!!




Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Sequin Stash from the Retro Revival collection. Hard to capture, it's sheer & subtle but very pretty




Oooo...it's got a great shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Marc Jacobs New Wave. Love this navy and wear has been great!




Looks like a perfect navy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have a parent teacher meeting mid week so I switched to a more serious nude color.. Essie Sand Tropez.


----------



## kaleida

Dior Tra-la-la


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have a parent teacher meeting mid week so I switched to a more serious nude color.. Essie Sand Tropez.




Such a pretty sand color!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Dior Tra-la-la




Nice neutral!


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Looks like a perfect navy!




Thank you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have a parent teacher meeting mid week so I switched to a more serious nude color.. Essie Sand Tropez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294619




One of my favorites!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

VerucaSalt921 said:


> One of my favorites!




Thanks! Do share some of your favourites!! I am hoping to get some new nude colors; I am slightly, just slightly tired of my nude collection. I have seen some pretty swatches of OPI Tiramisu for two.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Collistar Viola Glitter purple jelly packed with purple, red and orange/copper shimmers&#9786;




That looks great !!


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel graphite


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF sand dune


----------



## Sophie-Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Marc Jacobs New Wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this navy and wear has been great!




Stunning! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PewPew

Playing with the round Dior Holiday bottles makes me nearly as happy as wearing the juice. This is Diorific Vernis #995 Minuit (2013), a vampy plum with gold flecks.

Photo source: www.sonailicious.com


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Playing with the round Dior Holiday bottles makes me nearly as happy as wearing the juice. This is Diorific Vernis #995 Minuit (2013), a vampy plum with gold flecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: www.sonailicious.com




Gorgeous burgundy! Love that round bottle too.


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> Playing with the round Dior Holiday bottles makes me nearly as happy as wearing the juice. This is Diorific Vernis #995 Minuit (2013), a vampy plum with gold flecks.
> 
> Photo source: www.sonailicious.com



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

PewPew said:


> Playing with the round Dior Holiday bottles makes me nearly as happy as wearing the juice. This is Diorific Vernis #995 Minuit (2013), a vampy plum with gold flecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: www.sonailicious.com




LoveLoveLove!!!!!!!!!!! That color is to die for!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Aruba Blue
	

		
			
		

		
	





I love this color!!! I was a little disappointed after painting the first layer, but after adding the second layer this color really pops!!!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Aruba Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297031
> View attachment 3297032
> 
> 
> I love this color!!! I was a little disappointed after painting the first layer, but after adding the second layer this color really pops!!!!




Really pretty blue


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks! Do share some of your favourites!! I am hoping to get some new nude colors; I am slightly, just slightly tired of my nude collection. I have seen some pretty swatches of OPI Tiramisu for two.




I love opi but it doesn't stay well on my nails so I lean towards Essie. I love ballet slippers, ladylike, chinchilly, merino cool (though that's a bit dark), the one I'm wearing now is a fun neutral called master plan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



When I get home I'll look through & take some pics of my favorites for you!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Aruba Blue
> 
> I love this color!!! I was a little disappointed after painting the first layer, but after adding the second layer this color really pops!!!!




Love the glow!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

VerucaSalt921 said:


> I love opi but it doesn't stay well on my nails so I lean towards Essie. I love ballet slippers, ladylike, chinchilly, merino cool (though that's a bit dark), the one I'm wearing now is a fun neutral called master plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297261
> 
> When I get home I'll look through & take some pics of my favorites for you!




Thank you!! I love Chinchilly and merino cool too!!


----------



## Fefster

I bought this gorgeous blue cashmere jumper from the Edinburgh Woollen Mill and was digging around in my make-up box, only to discover this old polish from Rimmel called 'Too Cool To Tango'.

It wasn't a dream to apply but it is a perfect match for my new jumper!


----------



## kaleida

Opi cozu-melted in the sun


----------



## kaleida

Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails  

2 coats each left to right:
 - OPI It's a Girl
 - Dior Tra-La-La
 - OPI Bubble Bath
 - Zoya Sari

OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.

Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.

OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.

All pretty!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails
> 
> 2 coats each left to right:
> - OPI It's a Girl
> - Dior Tra-La-La
> - OPI Bubble Bath
> - Zoya Sari
> 
> OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.
> 
> Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.
> 
> OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> All pretty!




I really like the Zoya on her, I like that you can see a bit of her natural nail! She has lovely nails! I agree the first might be too bubbly . I like the Bubble bath as well. Congrats to her!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Back In The Limo


----------



## Librarychickie

Cult Nails Manipulative


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Aruba Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297031
> View attachment 3297032
> 
> 
> I love this color!!! I was a little disappointed after painting the first layer, but after adding the second layer this color really pops!!!!



Love Aruba blue! It's one of my favs! Looks great on you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

PewPew said:


> Playing with the round Dior Holiday bottles makes me nearly as happy as wearing the juice. This is Diorific Vernis #995 Minuit (2013), a vampy plum with gold flecks.
> 
> Photo source: www.sonailicious.com



Oh wow! This is so pretty!! The perfect vamp!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> Marc Jacobs New Wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this navy and wear has been great!



Such a great navy! I thought new wave was limited edition?


----------



## chowlover2

WillstarveforLV said:


> Such a great navy! I thought new wave was limited edition?




Bought it on Ebay, so no idea if a limited edition. Packaging is different, white lid instead of the usual black lid.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> Marc Jacobs New Wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this navy and wear has been great!





chowlover2 said:


> Bought it on Ebay, so no idea if a limited edition. Packaging is different, white lid instead of the usual black lid.



Ok I think it is limited edition - white caps are supposed to mean limited edition so great score!


----------



## Jen123

kaleida said:


> Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails
> 
> 2 coats each left to right:
> - OPI It's a Girl
> - Dior Tra-La-La
> - OPI Bubble Bath
> - Zoya Sari
> 
> OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.
> 
> Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.
> 
> OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> All pretty!




These are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Jen123

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative
> 
> View attachment 3298584




Pretty color for spring!


----------



## taniherd

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative
> 
> View attachment 3298584




Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Fefster

kaleida said:


> Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails
> 
> 2 coats each left to right:
> - OPI It's a Girl
> - Dior Tra-La-La
> - OPI Bubble Bath
> - Zoya Sari
> 
> OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.
> 
> Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.
> 
> OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> All pretty!



Tra la la all the way out of these choices


----------



## frick&frack

Fefster said:


> I bought this gorgeous blue cashmere jumper from the Edinburgh Woollen Mill and was digging around in my make-up box, only to discover this old polish from Rimmel called 'Too Cool To Tango'.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a dream to apply but it is a perfect match for my new jumper!




Beautiful blue & a perfect match!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Opi cozu-melted in the sun




It's got a great sparkle!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails
> 
> 2 coats each left to right:
> - OPI It's a Girl
> - Dior Tra-La-La
> - OPI Bubble Bath
> - Zoya Sari
> 
> OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.
> 
> Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.
> 
> OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> All pretty!




I like the first OPI because it's more pink.


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Back In The Limo




Lovely on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative




I really like that! Bright yet soft. Springy yet sophisticated.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Lovely on you!




Thank you!


----------



## Fefster

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative
> 
> View attachment 3298584



Sorry, double post


----------



## Fefster

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative
> 
> View attachment 3298584



Lovely, like a Tiffany blue green


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Essie Soulmate


----------



## taniherd

Fresh Paint Sophia


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Soulmate




Fantastic burgundy! Love love it [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Fresh Paint Sophia




WOW! Amazing bright purple, & it looks so cheerful on you.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> WOW! Amazing bright purple, & it looks so cheerful on you.




Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Soulmate



Such a great shot ! Love your cardi / sweater too !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some nail dreamin' for all fabulous ladies here!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Soulmate




Love the Color and this pic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Really Red




I feel like it's a really messy mani... I think it's the cuticle oil I applied after... It make my cuticles look terrible in the picture


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Really Red
> 
> I feel like it's a really messy mani... I think it's the cuticle oil I applied after... It make my cuticles look terrible in the picture




You're silly. You mani looks fantastic!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3301357
> 
> Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button




Oh that looks very nice on you.  Liking this color


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Such a great shot ! Love your cardi / sweater too !





Chinese Warrior said:


> Love the Color and this pic!





frick&frack said:


> Fantastic burgundy! Love love it [emoji7]



Thank you so much Pollie-Jean, Chinese Warrior & Frick&frack!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Oh that looks very nice on you.  Liking this color




Thanks sb! It's a fun color


----------



## Hurrem1001

Golden Lady #442

A gorgeous turquoise with gold


----------



## pmburk

OPI "Princesses Rule" gel


----------



## roundandround

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Very pretty!





frick&frack said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! I'm lucky enough to have a bottle of this gorgeousness too. I wore it again last month [emoji7]





Pollie-Jean said:


> That looks great !!



Thanks ladies!

-----------------------------



chowlover2 said:


> Marc Jacobs New Wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this navy and wear has been great!



Gorgeous color on you!



Chinese Warrior said:


> I have a parent teacher meeting mid week so I switched to a more serious nude color.. Essie Sand Tropez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294619







kaleida said:


> Dior Tra-la-la



Pretty nude ladies!


----------



## roundandround

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3301357
> 
> Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button



Looks lovely on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Really Red
> 
> View attachment 3301055
> 
> 
> I feel like it's a really messy mani... I think it's the cuticle oil I applied after... It make my cuticles look terrible in the picture



It looks beautiful!



taniherd said:


> Fresh Paint Sophia



Love this shade on you!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Essie Soulmate



Looks greaton you!



kaleida said:


> Testing/comparing some sheer pinks for my sister's wedding because I will be doing her nails
> 
> 2 coats each left to right:
> - OPI It's a Girl
> - Dior Tra-La-La
> - OPI Bubble Bath
> - Zoya Sari
> 
> OPI It's a Girl became very bubblegummy with 2 coats...maybe a little too bubblegummy...I was in love with one coat of it though.
> 
> Dior Tra-La-La has more pink than OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari, but it's hard to see that in the picture because the pink that it adds is very similar to the "pink of my nail bed showing through a sheer nude polish" with the other two.  That difference is more visible in person than in the picture.
> 
> OPI Bubble Bath and Zoya Sari are very similar in person just like they are in the picture.  Zoya Sari is more sheer than OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> All pretty!



I'm for Dior Tra-La-La 



Fefster said:


> I bought this gorgeous blue cashmere jumper from the Edinburgh Woollen Mill and was digging around in my make-up box, only to discover this old polish from Rimmel called 'Too Cool To Tango'.
> 
> It wasn't a dream to apply but it is a perfect match for my new jumper!
> 
> View attachment 3298187
> 
> View attachment 3298194



It really matches, what a great find. Beautiful!


----------



## roundandround

Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the holoness of Glamour&#128522;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

roundandround said:


> Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the holoness of Glamour&#128522;


 
Beautiful roundandround! Also - thanks for the compliment!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

roundandround said:


> Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the holoness of Glamour[emoji4]




Oh that's very pretty! Super fun!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button




Ooooo...so pretty & springy in bright pink!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the holoness of Glamour[emoji4]




Such an awesome holo rainbow in the setting sun!


----------



## skyqueen

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3301357
> 
> Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button




Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## kaleida

3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy


----------



## krissa

kaleida said:


> 3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy




Very pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> 3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy


Pretty pink!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> 3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy




Gorgeous! I might have to get this!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

skyqueen said:


> Love it!







frick&frack said:


> Ooooo...so pretty & springy in bright pink!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Stephanieg218

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3301357
> 
> Felt very springy in NY today [emoji5]&#65039; Essie Cute as a Button


So pretty!


----------



## Stephanieg218

kaleida said:


> 3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy


Very pretty!  Please give us an update on how you like it.  I need a new sheer pink.


----------



## Swcharm87

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have a parent teacher meeting mid week so I switched to a more serious nude color.. Essie Sand Tropez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294619




This is probably my favorite nail polish color! Love the neutral tone. I wore it to job interviews and on my wedding day. Definitely a 'serious' color


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Fruit Machine


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Stephanieg218 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Go Ginzo


----------



## OPIGyrl

Indie Brand: Polish My Life


Color: Money Tree


----------



## krissa

My pic doesn't do it justice, but this is one of my new fave colors. Essie Take It Outside. Light grey with a hint of purple.  [emoji7]


----------



## krissa

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3303034
> 
> Essie Go Ginzo




Lovely!


----------



## kaleida

Stephanieg218 said:


> Very pretty!  Please give us an update on how you like it.  I need a new sheer pink.



I love it   Here's how OPI In The Spot-Light Pink looked in daylight too (plus the indoor picture again, in case anyone is curious to see them both at the same time)

I would say it is:
 - Very similar to the pink color that I often see in pictures of acrylic french manicures
 - More pink than OPI Bubble Bath (although I've heard that OPI Bubble Bath has a pinker version too...I have the one that's milky-nude with almost no pink in it)
 - Lighter pink and more sheer than OPI It's a Girl...It's a Girl looked a little too dark and too pink and not sheer enough for the "my nails but better" look that I am trying to do. http://www.girlythingsbye.com/2013/06/manicure-monday-its-girl.html has an accurate picture of OPI It's a Girl.
 - Only a tiny bit pinker than the "pink color of my natural nail bed showing through a very sheer white" color, so it gives a really nice healthy glow.  On me it looks like my nails are just extra healthy 
 - Very sheer but I don't mind that because I like that "squishy" look when I put on 3 coats of something very sheer... I like this look better than 1 coat of a polish that's 3x more opaque 
 - Good for multiple skin tones... my skin tone is very warm but I don't see any yellow in the polish so I think it would work on cool skin tones too


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short and blue manicure today!
Essie Aruba Blue
With flash:


Without flash:



I'm in love with this colour!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> Without flash:
> View attachment 3303521
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!




Your nails always look perfect


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Your nails always look perfect




That's so sweet!! Thank you!!
[emoji182]


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Go Ginzo




Lovely pastel purple!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> My pic doesn't do it justice, but this is one of my new fave colors. Essie Take It Outside. Light grey with a hint of purple.  [emoji7]




I can see the purple in it. What a great new twist on a neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> I'm in love with this colour!!




It has such a gorgeous glow & shimmer!


----------



## Stephanieg218

kaleida said:


> I love it   Here's how OPI In The Spot-Light Pink looked in daylight too (plus the indoor picture again, in case anyone is curious to see them both at the same time)
> 
> I would say it is:
> - Very similar to the pink color that I often see in pictures of acrylic french manicures
> - More pink than OPI Bubble Bath (although I've heard that OPI Bubble Bath has a pinker version too...I have the one that's milky-nude with almost no pink in it)
> - Lighter pink and more sheer than OPI It's a Girl...It's a Girl looked a little too dark and too pink and not sheer enough for the "my nails but better" look that I am trying to do. http://www.girlythingsbye.com/2013/06/manicure-monday-its-girl.html has an accurate picture of OPI It's a Girl.
> - Only a tiny bit pinker than the "pink color of my natural nail bed showing through a very sheer white" color, so it gives a really nice healthy glow.  On me it looks like my nails are just extra healthy
> - Very sheer but I don't mind that because I like that "squishy" look when I put on 3 coats of something very sheer... I like this look better than 1 coat of a polish that's 3x more opaque
> - Good for multiple skin tones... my skin tone is very warm but I don't see any yellow in the polish so I think it would work on cool skin tones too


Thank you for a thorough review!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> Without flash:
> View attachment 3303521
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!


Your manicures are always pure perfection and I love your pics!  Do you have any recommendations for cuticle products?  Yours always look so nice.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Lovely pastel purple!







krissa said:


> Lovely!




Thanks so much!


----------



## PewPew

kaleida said:


> I love it   Here's how OPI In The Spot-Light Pink looked in daylight too  ...
> - Very sheer but I don't mind that because I like that "squishy" look when I put on 3 coats of something very sheer... I like this look better than 1 coat of a polish that's 3x more opaque



Great review-- I absolutely love the "squishy" look too! Sometimes I'll even "squishify" one of my opaque colors by mixing in some clear polish (in a dappen dish or separate bottle). 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!



VA VA VAVOOM! Positively electric!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Stephanieg218 said:


> Do you have any recommendations for cuticle products?  Yours always look so nice.




That's so kind! Thank you!!
I keep hand cream in EVERY SINGLE BAG! I buy the miniature or 'tester' size ones, so they don't take up room...  I use them a few times a day, making sure to rub into the cuticles..

I keep cuticle stick EVERYWHERE! You can but packs of disposable ones, i have one next to my bed, next to the sofa, on my desk... And use them whenever I notice they've 'grown' - my cuticles are very soft, if yours aren't, I recommend you only use the stick after a bath or shower!!

I have a few pairs of cuticle scissors that I use to cut off the 'loose' cuticle skin, I do this as I used to bite them off and I don't want to get back into the habit again, so I must cut them off before I have the chance to bite!!  

When I use face oil, which is only occasionally, I also rub a little on to the cuticles....

It's funny, I started writing this thinking  'I don't really do anything to my cuticles' .... Hahaha


----------



## Bananajam123

Sorry that this is showing tip wear after a few days. I should have taken a pic when I first put it on but I had to show you all this beautiful colour. It's Femme Fatale Graveborn. Grey with flashes of purple. Loving all your manis ladies[emoji175]


----------



## Bananajam123

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> Without flash:
> View attachment 3303521
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!




Stunning colour and mani Sophie. I haven't browsed for a long while so I didn't answer your question about YSL Peace. I did get it and it's a good formula. Very easy to apply in 2 coats[emoji254]


----------



## Bananajam123

krissa said:


> My pic doesn't do it justice, but this is one of my new fave colors. Essie Take It Outside. Light grey with a hint of purple.  [emoji7]




It looks lovely on you[emoji175]


----------



## Bananajam123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3303034
> 
> Essie Go Ginzo




Such a pretty pink[emoji7]


----------



## sb1212

Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3304598
> 
> Sorry that this is showing tip wear after a few days. I should have taken a pic when I first put it on but I had to show you all this beautiful colour. It's Femme Fatale Graveborn. Grey with flashes of purple. Loving all your manis ladies[emoji175]




I really like that color


----------



## Bananajam123

sb1212 said:


> I really like that color




Thank you. It was part of a trio for Halloween 2015 and the colour has drawn a lot of compliments. When people at work ask me what it is, it's hard to explain it's an Indie brand [emoji4]


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's so kind! Thank you!!
> I keep hand cream in EVERY SINGLE BAG! I buy the miniature or 'tester' size ones, so they don't take up room...  I use them a few times a day, making sure to rub into the cuticles..
> 
> I keep cuticle stick EVERYWHERE! You can but packs of disposable ones, i have one next to my bed, next to the sofa, on my desk... And use them whenever I notice they've 'grown' - my cuticles are very soft, if yours aren't, I recommend you only use the stick after a bath or shower!!
> 
> I have a few pairs of cuticle scissors that I use to cut off the 'loose' cuticle skin, I do this as I used to bite them off and I don't want to get back into the habit again, so I must cut them off before I have the chance to bite!!
> 
> When I use face oil, which is only occasionally, I also rub a little on to the cuticles....
> 
> It's funny, I started writing this thinking  'I don't really do anything to my cuticles' .... Hahaha


Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## Stephanieg218

PewPew said:


> Great review-- I absolutely love the "squishy" look too! Sometimes I'll even "squishify" one of my opaque colors by mixing in some clear polish (in a dappen dish or separate bottle).
> 
> 
> 
> VA VA VAVOOM! Positively electric!


I had no idea you could make a more opaque polish "squishy" by doing that!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Inspired by all the "squishy" pretty pinks! This is Opi Care To Danse? from the NYC Ballet Collection


----------



## chowlover2

Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3304598
> 
> Sorry that this is showing tip wear after a few days. I should have taken a pic when I first put it on but I had to show you all this beautiful colour. It's Femme Fatale Graveborn. Grey with flashes of purple. Loving all your manis ladies[emoji175]




I love that!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some orange goodness for my weekend trip to Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. KIKO 357


----------



## PewPew

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3304802
> 
> Inspired by all the "squishy" pretty pinks! This is Opi Care To Danse? from the NYC Ballet Collection



So lovely & beautifully squishtastic!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Some orange goodness for my weekend trip to Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. KIKO 357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304907



Sizzling hot! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Let Me Bayou a Drink ... Looks sort of close to Bubblebath


----------



## VerucaSalt921

PewPew said:


> So lovely & beautifully squishtastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizzling hot! [emoji173]&#65039;




Haha!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Let Me Bayou a Drink ... Looks sort of close to Bubblebath
> 
> View attachment 3305108




This is very pretty!


----------



## Jen123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> This is very pretty!




Thank you! It seemed perfect for spring [emoji253][emoji258]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3303034
> 
> Essie Go Ginzo


 


Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> Without flash:
> View attachment 3303521
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!


 
Both look very lovely ladies -  Aruba Blue and Go Ginzo are 2 of my fav


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Inspired by all the "squishy" pretty pinks! This is Opi Care To Danse? from the NYC Ballet Collection




Classic! Love your white tips showing through.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Some orange goodness for my weekend trip to Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. KIKO 357




Such a happy orange! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Let Me Bayou a Drink ... Looks sort of close to Bubblebath




Looks like a pink pearl!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Classic! Love your white tips showing through.




Thank you! That's my favorite part!


----------



## Hamhamjanice




----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the holoness of Glamour&#128522;



Beautiful 



kaleida said:


> 3 coats of OPI Spot-Light Pink. I just got this in the mail today...I have to see it in daylight tomorrow to make sure, but I think it's going to be my favorite sheer pink of all time.  So glowy and squishy



so elegant !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Short and blue manicure today!
> Essie Aruba Blue
> With flash:
> View attachment 3303519
> 
> Without flash:
> View attachment 3303521
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!!



Looks great on you !



Bananajam123 said:


> View attachment 3304598
> 
> Sorry that this is showing tip wear after a few days. I should have taken a pic when I first put it on but I had to show you all this beautiful colour. It's Femme Fatale Graveborn. Grey with flashes of purple. Loving all your manis ladies[emoji175]



Love this color !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie altitude attitude


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie altitude attitude
> View attachment 3305881




Red looks so great one you! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Hamhamjanice said:


> View attachment 3305813



nice & cheerful mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie altitude attitude




Perfection [emoji7]


----------



## Hamhamjanice

frick&frack said:


> nice & cheerful mani!




[emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Eternal Optimist


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Eternal Optimist




Pretty in pink!


----------



## Cayca

Hi gals!
I've been away from forum for several months. Got a new job with unusual hours for my way of living so it took me some time to adapt. Now I have about 100 pages of this thread to go through and see what lovelies you've been wearing in the meantime. 

Me? I'm wearing ILNP Black Orchid at the moment.


----------



## Cayca

I had lot of catching up to do.



roundandround said:


> China Glaze Holographic-When Stars Collide (my favorite in this collection)



This is gorgeous.



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel mani Every Month is Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 3181798



It is stunning.



Librarychickie said:


> Zoya Yuna
> View attachment 3189946



I love it



Necromancer said:


> OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze  Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland are on the accent nail.



Such a lovely festive mani.



Pollie-Jean said:


> I've got a new love
> Bought it months ago and forgot about it ...
> 
> Galactic Gray



Gotta love a good holo.


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> Hi gals!
> I've been away from forum for several months. Got a new job with unusual hours for my way of living so it took me some time to adapt. Now I have about 100 pages of this thread to go through and see what lovelies you've been wearing in the meantime.
> 
> Me? I'm wearing ILNP Black Orchid at the moment.




That's a beautiful burgundy! Have fun catching up.


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another Black...
> Essie - Haute Tub
> 
> View attachment 3262311
> 
> 
> Essie describes this as 'jet black with amethyst fire' it's black with amethyst glitter... I love it!!!



So gorgeous.



Pollie-Jean said:


>



I love the look of this polish. Which one is it?



Cindi said:


> Essie - Coat Couture. Gorgeous purply gray with a  blue sparkly undertone. Hard to get a good pic, definitely more  beautiful in person.



It's a gorgeous polish, but I found formula quite thick and tricky. I envy you how you managed to apply it so nicely.



Sophie-Rose said:


> A quick two day mani... Will be returning to red for the weekend... But for now:
> Essie - Sew Psyched
> View attachment 3283731
> 
> Has a gorgeous silver shimmer!!



Wow! It is lovely.



frick&frack said:


> That's a beautiful burgundy! Have fun catching up.



Thanks. I am so happy to be back and share my love for nail polish with you all.


----------



## Cayca

Librarychickie said:


> Cult Nails Manipulative
> 
> View attachment 3298584



Oh, I love these muted shades.



roundandround said:


> Opi DS Glamour. Sorry for the yellow  hands, this very late afternoon sunshine is all I can do to get the  holoness of Glamour&#128522;



It is breathtaking.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Pretty in pink!




Thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## Cindi

Cayca said:


> So gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of this polish. Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a gorgeous polish, but I found formula quite thick and tricky. I envy you how you managed to apply it so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am so happy to be back and share my love for nail polish with you all.


I appreciate the compliment but I always leave it to the pros. It would be a wreck if I did them myself. lol


----------



## kaleida

1 coat of OPI It's A Girl.

I am happy about my cuticle/skin progress too...a month ago the skin around my nails was torn and dry, and I did a few overnight coconut oil soaks with vinyl gloves and fixed it right up


----------



## Cayca

Cindi said:


> I appreciate the compliment but I always leave it to the pros. It would be a wreck if I did them myself. lol



I'm sure you'd do a good job, but a pro is a pro.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of OPI It's A Girl.
> 
> I am happy about my cuticle/skin progress too...a month ago the skin around my nails was torn and dry, and I did a few overnight coconut oil soaks with vinyl gloves and fixed it right up




I love this! And I need to try the coconut oil!


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of OPI It's A Girl.
> 
> I am happy about my cuticle/skin progress too...a month ago the skin around my nails was torn and dry, and I did a few overnight coconut oil soaks with vinyl gloves and fixed it right up




Soft & pretty pink! I love coconut oil.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> I love the look of this polish. *Which one is it?*
> 
> Thanks. I am so happy to be back and share my love for nail polish with you all.



Good to see you again, Cayca 
It's my own mix :greengrin:


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> Good to see you again, Cayca
> It's my own mix :greengrin:



Thanks.  
I admire your creativity. The result is gorgeous.


----------



## Nicki828

Cayca said:


> Hi gals!
> I've been away from forum for several months. Got a new job with unusual hours for my way of living so it took me some time to adapt. Now I have about 100 pages of this thread to go through and see what lovelies you've been wearing in the meantime.
> 
> Me? I'm wearing ILNP Black Orchid at the moment.



Welcome back!  And so pretty!


----------



## Nicki828

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of OPI It's A Girl.
> 
> I am happy about my cuticle/skin progress too...a month ago the skin around my nails was torn and dry, and I did a few overnight coconut oil soaks with vinyl gloves and fixed it right up



That's a very pretty soft pink. Wonder how it would do covering up stained nails......


----------



## kaleida

Nicki828 said:


> That's a very pretty soft pink. Wonder how it would do covering up stained nails......



It is very sheer so I don't think it would cover them. It does get a lot more coverage with 2-3 coats but then the tips look more pink than white.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Bear My Soul


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Hi Maintenance


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cayca said:


> Thanks.
> I admire your creativity. The result is gorgeous.



You're very kind ! Making use of leftovers ...
It's always fascinating to see what I get out


----------



## Cayca

Pollie-Jean said:


> You're very kind ! Making use of leftovers ...
> It's always fascinating to see what I get out



Such a great way to use leftovers. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cayca said:


> Hi gals!
> I've been away from forum for several months. Got a new job with unusual hours for my way of living so it took me some time to adapt. Now I have about 100 pages of this thread to go through and see what lovelies you've been wearing in the meantime.
> 
> Me? I'm wearing ILNP Black Orchid at the moment.




Wow..... That is truly stunning!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Licorice


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Hi Maintenance




Maybe this is my favorite on you: a purpley pink [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice




So cool! Love a bit of goth on you.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Maybe this is my favorite on you: a purpley pink [emoji6]




Aw thank you!!! Might be mine too


----------



## Librarychickie

Color Club -- It's Raining Men 

It glows!


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Color Club -- It's Raining Men
> 
> It glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310000




Love that!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Librarychickie said:


> Color Club -- It's Raining Men
> 
> It glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310000




Oooooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

went for a gel mani this evening; opted for a neon pink to keep my spirits up when I have my in laws in town for a week..


----------



## sb1212

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3310347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went for a gel mani this evening; opted for a neon pink to keep my spirits up when I have my in laws in town for a week..




Such a pretty color on you!


----------



## sb1212

Dior 'lilac'


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Color Club -- It's Raining Men
> 
> It glows!




Fabulous glowy blurple!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> went for a gel mani this evening; opted for a neon pink to keep my spirits up when I have my in laws in town for a week..




Very fun mani! Should keep you happy when you look at it [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Dior 'lilac'




Beautiful spring mani!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful spring mani!




Thank you!


----------



## Jen123

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3310347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went for a gel mani this evening; opted for a neon pink to keep my spirits up when I have my in laws in town for a week..




Pretty!! Good luck with the in laws lol!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3310347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went for a gel mani this evening; opted for a neon pink to keep my spirits up when I have my in laws in town for a week..



Lovely color


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3310402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior 'lilac'




Love this on you!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Flowerista


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Love this on you!




Thank you!!


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Essie Flowerista




Like this purple on you


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Like this purple on you




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Flowerista




Fantastic purple...loving more color on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bang The Dream


----------



## Love Of My Life

RGB Crimson


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic purple...loving more color on you!




Thank you! I'm trying


----------



## VerucaSalt921

kaleida said:


> 1 coat of OPI It's A Girl.
> 
> I am happy about my cuticle/skin progress too...a month ago the skin around my nails was torn and dry, and I did a few overnight coconut oil soaks with vinyl gloves and fixed it right up






Kaleida I have to thank you for suggesting coconut oil, after just a couple of applications my cuticles look like new! They were ragged before! Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3311108
> 
> Kaleida I have to thank you for suggesting coconut oil, after just a couple of applications my cuticles look like new! They were ragged before! Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;




Coconut oil ..good to know.  I have the cnd cuticle oil I like but I guess I need to start using it more. Your cuticles look nice


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Coconut oil ..good to know.  I have the cnd cuticle oil I like but I guess I need to start using it more. Your cuticles look nice




Thanks! Worked so well


----------



## kaleida

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3311108
> 
> Kaleida I have to thank you for suggesting coconut oil, after just a couple of applications my cuticles look like new! They were ragged before! Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;



Pretty!!  I'm glad it helped!  Your cuticles look very happy


----------



## Kalos

ciate Ferris wheel and sugar plum


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bang The Dream




Nice gray & cool bottle!


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> ciate Ferris wheel and sugar plum




So beautiful for Easter! [emoji7]


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice
> View attachment 3309618



That is about the best black polish I've tried. It looks gorgeous on you.



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Essie Flowerista



Such a rich purple. Looks great.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bang The Dream



Oh, wow! Such a great shade.


----------



## Cayca

Sophie-Rose said:


> Wow..... That is truly stunning!!!!





Nicki828 said:


> Welcome back!  And so pretty!



Thanks gals!


----------



## Cayca

I've been shiny and chrome with Alessandro Silver Mirror





And then I upgraded it with Alessandro Silver Surfer


----------



## MahoganyQT

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Essie Flowerista




Very pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> I've been shiny and chrome with Alessandro Silver Mirror
> 
> And then I upgraded it with Alessandro Silver Surfer




Even better with more bling!


----------



## Zenerdiode

Cayca said:


> I've been shiny and chrome with Alessandro Silver Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I upgraded it with Alessandro Silver Surfer



Very pretty.


I'm wearing OPI Diva of Geneva


----------



## Marjan79

I'm wearing Koh baby blue


----------



## taniherd

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Palare


----------



## taniherd

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Essie Flowerista




Beautiful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Marc Jacobs Limited Edition Bark! - this colour was featured on his models in his S/S 2014 fashion show


----------



## krissa

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3311431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciate Ferris wheel and sugar plum




I love this. That's a great nude


----------



## krissa

Nars/Phillip Lim Crossroads.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

taniherd said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!!!


----------



## IndigoRose

krissa said:


> Nars/Phillip Lim Crossroads.


Great color on you!


----------



## IndigoRose

WillstarveforLV said:


> Marc Jacobs Limited Edition Bark! - this colour was featured on his models in his S/S 2014 fashion show


Love this brown, so beautiful! I heard his polishes dry very quickly, within minutes of application.


----------



## IndigoRose

taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Palare


Pretty pink!


----------



## IndigoRose

Marjan79 said:


> I'm wearing Koh baby blue
> 
> View attachment 3311987


Love the baby blue - a true baby blue polish. One of my fav colors


----------



## IndigoRose

Cayca said:


> I've been shiny and chrome with Alessandro Silver Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I upgraded it with Alessandro Silver Surfer


Always love what you come up with!


----------



## IndigoRose

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3311431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciate Ferris wheel and sugar plum


Love these two together! Very cute!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

OPI Strawberry Margarita!


----------



## Kendie26

Swcharm87 said:


> This is probably my favorite nail polish color! Love the neutral tone. I wore it to job interviews and on my wedding day. Definitely a 'serious' color




I couldn't agree more!! Essie "sand tropez" is my all time favorite-so versatile & pretty! I bought 6-7 bottles recently as I fear the day it's not available!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RGB Crimson


----------



## Jen123

Kendie26 said:


> I couldn't agree more!! Essie "sand tropez" is my all time favorite-so versatile & pretty! I bought 6-7 bottles recently as I fear the day it's not available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312921




That is a perfect color for sure!


----------



## Melora24

my esthetician let me borrow her OPI Suzy and the Lifeguard. she said if I like it, she'll try to get it for me at her price. I don't know if it's in the regular collection, but I love it! (please overlook the poor state of my nails)


----------



## OPIGyrl

Marc Jacobs/Bark


----------



## Cayca

Kendie26 said:


> I couldn't agree more!! Essie "sand tropez" is my all time favorite-so versatile & pretty! I bought 6-7 bottles recently as I fear the day it's not available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312921



It is a lovely neutral and it loos great on you. I remember trying it once and it gave me zombie-hands.



Bootlover07 said:


> OPI Strawberry Margarita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312414



It screams "happy" to me. It is such a cheerful shade.



Zenerdiode said:


> Very pretty.





frick&frack said:


> Even better with more bling!





IndigoRose said:


> Always love what you come up with!



Thank you so much. 

This time I am wearing a blue dotticure with Aura Lost in Space, China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint and Zoya Sunshine.


----------



## Kalos

my Easter nails started chipping, so I popped on a glitter top coat to try and make it last a bit longer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RGB Crimson


----------



## frick&frack

Marjan79 said:


> I'm wearing Koh baby blue




Beautiful pastel!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Palare




Cheerful pink for Easter!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Marc Jacobs Limited Edition Bark! - this colour was featured on his models in his S/S 2014 fashion show




Great brown...loving the purple undertones!


----------



## frick&frack

krissa said:


> Nars/Phillip Lim Crossroads.




Gorgeous & vampy!


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> OPI Strawberry Margarita!




This just might be my favorite pink! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Melora24 said:


> my esthetician let me borrow her OPI Suzy and the Lifeguard. she said if I like it, she'll try to get it for me at her price. I don't know if it's in the regular collection, but I love it! (please overlook the poor state of my nails)




Nice soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> This time I am wearing a blue dotticure with Aura Lost in Space, China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint and Zoya Sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOVE your dots & the color combo! [emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> my Easter nails started chipping, so I popped on a glitter top coat to try and make it last a bit longer.




Your nails look like speckled eggs...great idea!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

IndigoRose said:


> Love this brown, so beautiful! I heard his polishes dry very quickly, within minutes of application.





frick&frack said:


> Great brown...loving the purple undertones!



Thank you Indigo Rose and Frick&frack !  this was 3 coats and it did dry quite fast!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Hugh Class Affair from the Spring 16 collection


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3314160
> 
> Essie Hugh Class Affair from the Spring 16 collection




I like it


----------



## Melora24

frick&frack said:


> Nice soft pink!



thanks! but am I the only one seeing it as a nude, not pink???


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Forever Yummy


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Hugh Class Affair from the Spring 16 collection




Peach...I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Forever Yummy




You were made for red [emoji7]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> I like it







frick&frack said:


> Peach...I like it!




Thank you!!!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Chiffon On My Mind


----------



## kaleida

I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much. 

From left to right:
- Dolce&Gabbana Petal 
- Tom Ford Pink Crush 
- Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
- Deborah Lippmann Love Story


----------



## sb1212

kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> 
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> 
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> 
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story




I do like them all and I would love to try the D&G petal.  How is the formula on the D&G? I bought a dior polish and I wasn't impressed. Maybe it was the top coat I used but I don't know


----------



## kaleida

sb1212 said:


> I do like them all and I would love to try the D&G petal.  How is the formula on the D&G? I bought a dior polish and I wasn't impressed. Maybe it was the top coat I used but I don't know



D&G Petal was a bit streaky on the first coat but opaque and smooth with 2 coats. D&G brush is very similar to the Dior brush which I like...flat and rounded. Because that's the brush shape that I like, that one needed the least cleanup. 

Deborah Lippmann actually had my favorite formula of these 4...that one only needed one coat and I'm only wearing one coat of it on my pinky finger, but it's totally  opaque and smooth


----------



## sb1212

kaleida said:


> D&G Petal was a bit streaky on the first coat but opaque and smooth with 2 coats. D&G brush is very similar to the Dior brush which I like...flat and rounded. Deborah Lippmann actually had my favorite formula of these 4...that one only needed one coat and I'm only wearing one coat of it on my pinky finger, but it's totally  opaque and smooth




Good to know.  What top coat do you use and like?  Is there a Deborah Lippmann color you know of that is similar to D&G petal?


----------



## Jen123

kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> 
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> 
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> 
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story




Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> From left to right:
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story



My favorite is TF Pink Crush,looks great on you !!  But they 're all beautiful


----------



## frick&frack

kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> 
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> 
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> 
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story




Pretty... Pink crush is my favorite.


----------



## kaleida

sb1212 said:


> Good to know.  What top coat do you use and like?  Is there a Deborah Lippmann color you know of that is similar to D&G petal?



I love the Dior Abricot top coat because it dries so fast and shiny.  have to wait about 10 minutes before I put it on because it drags some of my colors if I put it on immediately, that's the only downside 

I wonder if you would like DL Modern Love!  I don't own that one but was trying to decide between that or D&G Petal for a "slightly darker than my skin" nude. I ended up going with D&G Petal because it looked a little warmer in pictures and my skin tone is very very warm.  (and if I guess wrong I'd rather guess too warm instead of too cool.) I am happy with Petal and how warm it is; still curious about Modern Love though.


----------



## sb1212

kaleida said:


> I love the Dior Abricot top coat because it dries so fast and shiny.  have to wait about 10 minutes before I put it on because it drags some of my colors if I put it on immediately, that's the only downside
> 
> I wonder if you would like DL Modern Love!  I don't own that one but was trying to decide between that or D&G Petal for a "slightly darker than my skin" nude. I ended up going with D&G Petal because it looked a little warmer in pictures and my skin tone is very very warm.  (and if I guess wrong I'd rather guess too warm instead of too cool.) I am happy with Petal and how warm it is; still curious about Modern Love though.




Oh ya I think I've seen that color.  I'll check it out.  Thanks for the tip on the top coat


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Vanity Fairest


----------



## coconutsboston

Essie Peak Show


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Vanity Fairest




Great name for that soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Essie Peak Show




Super pastel...pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3316040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Peak Show




I love this!! Was the application easy?


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Super pastel...pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> I love this!! Was the application easy?


Thank you! It's the gel version but 2 coats was all I needed (plus base and top coat) to take it to opaque coverage.


----------



## coconutsboston

kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> From left to right:
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story


The Dolce is a perfect nude on you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3314604


Great name for a great color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## roundandround

Sorry been away for a while  

Thanks to all who commented on my last mani some weeks ago  


--------------------------------



Cayca said:


> I've been shiny and chrome with Alessandro Silver Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I upgraded it with Alessandro Silver Surfer



So pretty, love the mirror-like mani.



Marjan79 said:


> I'm wearing Koh baby blue
> 
> View attachment 3311987



I love this color on you. Koh made beautiful colors in the past and this was one of them. Bad they don't come with interesting colors at the moment, I will definitely grab some even with the huge price hike. 



taniherd said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Palare



Awesome color on you!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Marc Jacobs Limited Edition Bark! - this colour was featured on his models in his S/S 2014 fashion show



Great looking mani!



Bootlover07 said:


> OPI Strawberry Margarita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312414



Pretty spring color on you!



Kendie26 said:


> I couldn't agree more!! Essie "sand tropez" is my all time favorite-so versatile & pretty! I bought 6-7 bottles recently as I fear the day it's not available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312921



What a perfect nude mani!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Love looking at this shade on you. 



kaleida said:


> I got four new polishes (!!!) and I had to try them all just to see how the look with my skin tone. I love them all so much.
> 
> From left to right:
> - Dolce&Gabbana Petal
> - Tom Ford Pink Crush
> - Tom Ford Show Me The Pink
> - Deborah Lippmann Love Story



Agree, but I love TF Pink Crush 



coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3316040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Peak Show



Aaah a very pretty neutral mani, love that!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3314160
> 
> Essie Hugh Class Affair from the Spring 16 collection



Looks great on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Forever Yummy
> View attachment 3314604



Yummy alright, looks lovely as always!



Cayca said:


> This time I am wearing a blue dotticure with Aura Lost in Space, China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint and Zoya Sunshine.



Love this! It's been a very long time since somebody posted such awesome nail art. Keep going


----------



## coconutsboston

roundandround said:


> Love looking at this shade on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but I love TF Pink Crush
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah a very pretty neutral mani, love that!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy alright, looks lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! It's been a very long time since somebody posted such awesome nail art. Keep going


Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Great neutral & a cool bottle cap!


----------



## taniherd

Essie Flowerista with China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## Bootlover07

Essie Turquoise and Caicos. This is probably my most worn color in spring/summer. It goes with everything


----------



## taniherd

Bootlover07 said:


> Essie Turquoise and Caicos. This is probably my most worn color in spring/summer. It goes with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319784




Nice! I've always liked this color.


----------



## taniherd

Couldn't resist [emoji5]&#65039;
Color name is Kold Kash


----------



## VerucaSalt921

taniherd said:


> Essie Flowerista with China Glaze Fairy Dust




Gorgeous! One of my favorites!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Essie Flowerista with China Glaze Fairy Dust




I can officially say that that's my favorite shade of purple on you! Maybe even my favorite color on you period [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Essie Turquoise and Caicos. This is probably my most worn color in spring/summer. It goes with everything




Pretty tropical green!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Couldn't resist [emoji5]&#65039;
> Color name is Kold Kash




Love sinful & love that color! I need to get a bottle for me [emoji16]


----------



## sb1212

Decided to do a white mani with cnd cream puff


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3320529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to do a white mani with cnd cream puff




Pretty! You have such lovely nails [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Went very neutral on my nubs  Essie master plan


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3320588
> 
> Went very neutral on my nubs  Essie master plan




This color looks nice on you.


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Pretty! You have such lovely nails [emoji173]&#65039;




Aw thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Love looking at this shade on you.





frick&frack said:


> Great neutral & a cool bottle cap!



Thank you both ! 
I love those burberry bottles


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Decided to do a white mani with cnd cream puff




Love your white mani!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Went very neutral on my nubs  Essie master plan




Your nubs look great!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Love your white mani!




Thank you!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Your nubs look great!




Aw thanks!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Put It In Neutral


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My inlaws came & went, I survived! LOL! 
But, I am still in a pink mood. wearing a pink from Orly.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> My inlaws came & went, I survived! LOL!
> But, I am still in a pink mood. wearing a pink from Orly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321623




That's gorgeous!! Makes me want to run out and buy a bright pink polish!!! 
But... It just doesn't look good on my skin tone [emoji17]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's gorgeous!! Makes me want to run out and buy a bright pink polish!!!
> But... It just doesn't look good on my skin tone [emoji17]




But you rock ALL reds!!!! LOL!! 
This one is more of a bright fuschia pink which is not really up my alley but it looked damn good on the nail chart. So glad I gave it a chance, haha!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> But you rock ALL reds!!!! LOL!!
> This one is more of a bright fuschia pink which is not really up my alley but it looked damn good on the nail chart. So glad I gave it a chance, haha!




Thank you, that's so sweet... 
I've been googling pink nail polish swatches all day.. I might have to give pink another go...
[emoji57]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beautiful manis as always , ladies 

I'm wearing "Steal Grey" , but it's more like  a greyish khaki :giggles:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful manis as always , ladies
> 
> I'm wearing "Steal Grey" , but it's more like  a greyish khaki :giggles:




That's a beautiful greyish khaki!!!


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel Le Vernis Camélia


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Ladylike


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3321888
> 
> Essie Ladylike




I like your nails this length and polish looks nice on you


----------



## sb1212

Chinese Warrior said:


> My inlaws came & went, I survived! LOL!
> But, I am still in a pink mood. wearing a pink from Orly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321623




I like the bright pink. It's so shiny


----------



## Sophie-Rose

While searching for swatches of pink Essie polishes on google, I fell in love with 'pink parka' which isn't even available on eBay [emoji30]
Look how amazing it is!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> While searching for swatches of pink Essie polishes on google, I fell in love with 'pink parka' which isn't even available on eBay [emoji30]
> Look how amazing it is!
> View attachment 3321988




That is a pretty pink


----------



## taniherd

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous! One of my favorites!





frick&frack said:


> I can officially say that that's my favorite shade of purple on you! Maybe even my favorite color on you period [emoji7]





frick&frack said:


> Love sinful & love that color! I need to get a bottle for me [emoji16]



Thank you Ladies


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> My inlaws came & went, I survived! LOL!
> But, I am still in a pink mood. wearing a pink from Orly.




Glad you survived. This is definitely a celebratory pink mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful manis as always , ladies
> 
> I'm wearing "Steal Grey" , but it's more like  a greyish khaki :giggles:




Looks like there's a touch of green in it. I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Ladylike




Ooooo...I like that color on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> While searching for swatches of pink Essie polishes on google, I fell in love with 'pink parka' which isn't even available on eBay [emoji30]
> Look how amazing it is!




Now that's a happy pink. You should be able to find something close. Google for a dupe.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RGB scarlet


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> I like your nails this length and polish looks nice on you







frick&frack said:


> Ooooo...I like that color on you!




Thank you! It's a very old favorite  you know how I love my neutrals lol


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> While searching for swatches of pink Essie polishes on google, I fell in love with 'pink parka' which isn't even available on eBay [emoji30]
> Look how amazing it is!
> View attachment 3321988




This is Bright Pink, love it! I have to find it next at my nail salon!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Glad you survived. This is definitely a celebratory pink mani!




Thanks dear!!! Heheh


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Seeing as I can't get my hands on a bottle of uber bright pink I've gone the other extreme... Black!
Short, black and shiny!
Essie Licorice


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Seeing as I can't get my hands on a bottle of uber bright pink I've gone the other extreme... Black!
> Short, black and shiny!
> Essie Licorice




One of my favorite looks [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Seeing as I can't get my hands on a bottle of uber bright pink I've gone the other extreme... Black!
> Short, black and shiny!
> Essie Licorice
> View attachment 3322634




I love short dark nails, Super chic!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I went even brighter after my bright pink. Another Orly Color, I love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's a beautiful greyish khaki!!!





frick&frack said:


> Looks like there's a touch of green in it. I like it!



Thank you


----------



## sophloph




----------



## shoppaholic

Orly gel polish from nail salon


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sophloph said:


> View attachment 3323360




So cute!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

shoppaholic said:


> View attachment 3323415
> 
> 
> Orly gel polish from nail salon




So jealous! I'm dying to find the perfect bright pink!! This looks stunning on your skin tone


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I went even brighter after my bright pink. Another Orly Color, I love it!




Bright colors make me happy too!


----------



## frick&frack

sophloph said:


> View attachment 3323360




Cool plaid decal!


----------



## frick&frack

shoppaholic said:


> Orly gel polish from nail salon




Perfect match!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Gargantuan Green Grape




An oldie & a goodie. Love this green!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Seeing as I can't get my hands on a bottle of uber bright pink I've gone the other extreme... Black!
> Short, black and shiny!
> Essie Licorice
> View attachment 3322634



Now I want a black mani too !
Asap !



Chinese Warrior said:


> I went even brighter after my bright pink. Another Orly Color, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323351



So cute !



sophloph said:


> View attachment 3323360



Love that !



shoppaholic said:


> View attachment 3323415
> 
> Orly gel polish from nail salon



Pretty pink !



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Gargantuan Green Grape
> View attachment 3323647



Great color ! I ask myself , why I sold it !?!


----------



## theITbag

Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel charivari #603


----------



## WillstarveforLV

And forgot to post last week's mani: Chanel provocation


----------



## Sophie-Rose

theITbag said:


> Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324321




That's beautiful!! Think I might need to add that to my red list!!!


----------



## Kalos

Shellac French mani, done at the salon


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!




Cheerful for spring! The bouquet is lovely too.


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel charivari #603




This deep plum looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> And forgot to post last week's mani: Chanel provocation




I love this burgundy!


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> Shellac French mani, done at the salon




Nice frenchie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

theITbag said:


> Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324321



Beautiful pic ! 



WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel charivari #603





WillstarveforLV said:


> And forgot to post last week's mani: Chanel provocation



 both !!


----------



## shoppaholic

Sophie-Rose said:


> So jealous! I'm dying to find the perfect bright pink!! This looks stunning on your skin tone


thank you!  I'm sure you will find a perfect one in the salon...


----------



## amajoh

MAC Snob. I think it needs another coat though.


----------



## frick&frack

amajoh said:


> MAC Snob. I think it needs another coat though.




It's a pretty pink. I agree, one more coat for opacity & depth of color.


----------



## OPIGyrl

Pretty & Polished/This is My Jam


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sand Dune


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful pic !
> 
> 
> both !!





frick&frack said:


> This deep plum looks great on you!





frick&frack said:


> I love this burgundy!



Thank you !!


----------



## amadea88

Opi My Point Exactly


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Angora Cardi


----------



## chowlover2

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3328457
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi




My fav Essie!


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3328457
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi




Very pretty


----------



## VerucaSalt921

chowlover2 said:


> My fav Essie!







sb1212 said:


> Very pretty




Thank you! One of mine as well


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Smoke & Mirrors


----------



## chowlover2

deltalady said:


> Sonia Kashuk Smoke & Mirrors




So pretty on you and looks fab with your engagement and wedding band! Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Angora Cardi




Pretty purple! I like seeing more color on you.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sonia Kashuk Smoke & Mirrors




Love a metallic mani!


----------



## JuneHawk

OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> Love a metallic mani!



Thank you! Me too!







chowlover2 said:


> So pretty on you and looks fab with your engagement and wedding band! Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you ladies for your compliments on my two bright pinks. After nearly three weeks of loud pinkness, I needed a cleanse. OPI Let's be friends from the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329199




Lovely color; I like it a lot!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329199




Love this!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank you!


----------



## amadea88

JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329199



So pretty


----------



## amadea88

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies for your compliments on my two bright pinks. After nearly three weeks of loud pinkness, I needed a cleanse. OPI Let's be friends from the Hello Kitty collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329326



Gorgeous


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies for your compliments on my two bright pinks. After nearly three weeks of loud pinkness, I needed a cleanse. OPI Let's be friends from the Hello Kitty collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329326



Wow this is my kind of shade too, very pretty!



JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329199



Another pretty nude mani!



amajoh said:


> View attachment 3325947
> 
> 
> MAC Snob. I think it needs another coat though.



Looks gorgeous, another coat will make it even better!



VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3328457
> 
> Essie Angora Cardi



Gorgeous color on you!



deltalady said:


> Sonia Kashuk Smoke & Mirrors



Love a mirror mani!



Kalos said:


> Shellac French mani, done at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324634



Looks simple but divine!


----------



## roundandround

WillstarveforLV said:


> And forgot to post last week's mani: Chanel provocation



Fab mani!



theITbag said:


> Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324321



That looks so pretty!



Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Gargantuan Green Grape
> View attachment 3323647



Love me some green mani lately. Beautiful spring color. 




sophloph said:


> View attachment 3323360



What a cute nail art!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Seeing as I can't get my hands on a bottle of uber bright pink I've gone the other extreme... Black!
> Short, black and shiny!
> Essie Licorice
> View attachment 3322634



Looks so sexy! I'm wanting to paint my nails in black some days ago but I don't feel it's the right color this time of year lol But everytime I see somebody's painting their nails black I'm kicking myself. Maybe I'll do it one day though


----------



## roundandround

My weekend mani

KOH No Worries&#128151; I really feel happy when I wear this color, maybe bc of the cherry color and the name?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Pink-a-boo
It's much prettier IRL, having a hard time capturing the color


----------



## Jen123

JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329199




What a great neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

JuneHawk said:


> OPI Steady As She Rose, from the Pirates of the Caribbean collection.




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies for your compliments on my two bright pinks. After nearly three weeks of loud pinkness, I needed a cleanse. OPI Let's be friends from the Hello Kitty collection.




I know you wanted something soft, but this pastel really pops on your skin! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> My weekend mani
> 
> 
> 
> KOH No Worries[emoji175] I really feel happy when I wear this color, maybe bc of the cherry color and the name?




Gorgeous happy blue!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Pink-a-boo
> It's much prettier IRL, having a hard time capturing the color




Great mani, but I'm so distracted by your ring [emoji7]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Great mani, but I'm so distracted by your ring [emoji7]




Aw thanks so much! [emoji5]&#65039; hubs did very well lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Blue Rebel


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Blue Rebel




Stunning blue! Wow your nails are getting long.


----------



## purly

Adesse New York in the shade Irina. I'm not sure where they get off calling a nailpolish organic though.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Blue Rebel



Looks great on you !



purly said:


> View attachment 3331931
> 
> Adesse New York in the shade Irina. I'm not sure where they get off calling a nailpolish organic though.



Love this !


----------



## bnhien

my favorite gel color!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

theITbag said:


> Essie Limited Addiction...it's spring time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324321



Lovely color


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Stunning blue! Wow your nails are getting long.


 
Thanks frick&frack - my right hand...not so much...they have been breaking off


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great on you !


 
Thank you Pollie-Jean!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Manicure Monday: 

Essie Watermelon and Roarrrrange.


----------



## Jen123

SakuraSakura said:


> Manicure Monday:
> 
> Essie Watermelon and Roarrrrange.
> View attachment 3332262




Pretty!!


----------



## sb1212

chantilly lace


----------



## michellem

Opi just lanai-Ing around


----------



## frick&frack

purly said:


> Adesse New York in the shade Irina. I'm not sure where they get off calling a nailpolish organic though.




Nice gray!


----------



## frick&frack

bnhien said:


> my favorite gel color!!!




Pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

SakuraSakura said:


> Manicure Monday:
> 
> Essie Watermelon and Roarrrrange.




They look fun together!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> chantilly lace




Another pretty soft pink!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Another pretty soft pink!




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3332396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chantilly lace



That's beautiful !


----------



## sb1212

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's beautiful !




Thank you Pollie


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Dune


----------



## deltalady

Sephora Formula X State of the Art


----------



## amadea88

deltalady said:


> Sephora Formula X State of the Art



I like this!  Gorgeous color on you!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Act Your Beige


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Hubby for Dessert


----------



## SakuraSakura

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3333636
> 
> Essie Hubby for Dessert




I just bought this polish! Love it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jen123 said:


> Pretty!!




Thanks!


----------



## SakuraSakura

frick&frack said:


> They look fun together!




I thought so as well. Thank you.


----------



## mrskolar09

OPI Panda-monium Pink

I've been growing out my nails after years (25+) of picking/biting so it's nice to finally be able to use my nail polish regularly lol
This wears a bit taupe-y on me which I wasn't initially a fan of, but it's grown on me.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Sephora Formula X State of the Art




Nice teal...like that shade on you!


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Hubby for Dessert




Pretty pink! You're the queen of soft pinks.


----------



## frick&frack

mrskolar09 said:


> OPI Panda-monium Pink
> 
> I've been growing out my nails after years (25+) of picking/biting so it's nice to finally be able to use my nail polish regularly lol
> This wears a bit taupe-y on me which I wasn't initially a fan of, but it's grown on me.




It's a nice neutral. Congratulations on breaking bad habits!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

SakuraSakura said:


> I just bought this polish! Love it.




It's such a pretty color! I'm glad I was able to get it


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Lilacism 
It looks almost neon here, it's more subtle IRL


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3335298
> 
> Essie Lilacism
> It looks almost neon here, it's more subtle IRL




Liking the lilac


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Lilacism
> It looks almost neon here, it's more subtle IRL




Love this pastel purple!


----------



## H’sKisses

Yay, I found a new thread to follow! Wearing RBL The Mosses Mar.


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yay, I found a new thread to follow! Wearing RBL The Mosses Mar.




Welcome to the thread!

Fantastic mani...love the green.


----------



## Librarychickie

Haven't posted in a while, but this mani is too pretty not to share. 

Cirque Golightly with a Jamberry accent


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Fantastic mani...love the green.




Thank you! Happy to be here! Look forward to sharing more manis, as well as seeing everyone else's!


----------



## chowlover2

Librarychickie said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this mani is too pretty not to share.
> 
> Cirque Golightly with a Jamberry accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335367




Beautiful!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Please excuse the bad nails and terrible application... I just had to test my 2 newest purchases in the car!! 


Essie status symbol 
Catrice crush on blush

I haven't purchased Catrice in years... I'd forgotten how bad the brush is (compared to essie) but the baby pastel pink was so cute i just couldn't resist...

The essie will have to be my bright pink fix until I can find a really true neon...   But I think this one suits my skintone better then neon will... Unfortunately...


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> Liking the lilac







frick&frack said:


> Love this pastel purple!




Thank you!


----------



## sb1212

Cnd - Hot pop pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3335687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd - Hot pop pink




Gorgeous!!

I went with pink too!

After searching for awhile now I think I have finished found the right bright pink for my skintone!!

I love it!!!!!

ESSIE Status Symbol


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I went with pink too!
> 
> After searching for awhile now I think I have finished found the right bright pink for my skintone!!
> 
> I love it!!!!!
> 
> ESSIE Status Symbol
> View attachment 3335715




Thank you.  I love that pink you!


----------



## sb1212

^on


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this mani is too pretty not to share.
> 
> Cirque Golightly with a Jamberry accent




The NP accents the peacock feather perfectly. Love this mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Please excuse the bad nails and terrible application... I just had to test my 2 newest purchases in the car!!
> 
> Essie status symbol
> Catrice crush on blush
> 
> I haven't purchased Catrice in years... I'd forgotten how bad the brush is (compared to essie) but the baby pastel pink was so cute i just couldn't resist...
> 
> The essie will have to be my bright pink fix until I can find a really true neon...   But I think this one suits my skintone better then neon will... Unfortunately...




Love both of those happy pinks!

Have you tried China Glaze? They have a neon that a lot of us have & like. I think it's pink voltage. I'm not at home, but when I get home I'll double check for you. It's a very bright medium pink that you may prefer on you skin tone. I think you're in Europe, but I know some of our European friends have access to ChG. I hope you do too.


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Cnd - Hot pop pink




Love that cheerful pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> After searching for awhile now I think I have finished found the right bright pink for my skintone!!
> 
> I love it!!!!!
> 
> ESSIE Status Symbol




Yay! So happy you found one. It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> Love that cheerful pink!




Thank you


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> Love both of those happy pinks!
> 
> Have you tried China Glaze? They have a neon that a lot of us have & like. I think it's pink voltage. I'm not at home, but when I get home I'll double check for you. It's a very bright medium pink that you may prefer on you skin tone. I think you're in Europe, but I know some of our European friends have access to ChG. I hope you do too.




Thanks for the tip!!! I've just seen swatches on Google... It looks perfect!!!!!!! [emoji140]&#127995; 
Must get my hands on a bottle asap!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I went with pink too!
> 
> After searching for awhile now I think I have finished found the right bright pink for my skintone!!
> 
> I love it!!!!!
> 
> ESSIE Status Symbol
> View attachment 3335715




Oooh...I love it!!!! Looks perfect on your nails!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Librarychickie said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this mani is too pretty not to share.
> 
> Cirque Golightly with a Jamberry accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335367




Very very pretty!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3335687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd - Hot pop pink




Great pop on you!


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Great pop on you!




Thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

CL Rouge Louboutin


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

SH "Too Haute"


----------



## Dextersmom

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I went with pink too!
> 
> After searching for awhile now I think I have finished found the right bright pink for my skintone!!
> 
> I love it!!!!!
> 
> ESSIE Status Symbol
> View attachment 3335715


Very pretty color.


----------



## absolutpink

No pictures because it's starting to chip, but I'm wearing Essie's Fiji (the new formula) on my fingers, and Essie's Sunday Funday on my toes.


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Rouge Louboutin




Great mani!


----------



## frick&frack

PurseCrazyGal said:


> SH "Too Haute"




So fun to see you in this thread 

This color looks fantastic on you!


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Great mani!




Thank you! It was a challenge getting used to the long handle of the brush but the formula was beautiful!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Time for spring colors! 
Essie Fiesta


----------



## sb1212

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3338765
> 
> Time for spring colors!
> Essie Fiesta




Pretty bright pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3338765
> 
> Time for spring colors!
> Essie Fiesta




That's a gorgeous pink!!! I'll be keeping my eyes open for thar one!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Dune


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's a gorgeous pink!!! I'll be keeping my eyes open for thar one!!







sb1212 said:


> Pretty bright pink




Thank you! Sophie if you can't find it bachelorette bash is almost the same & a bit newer, both pretty & very fun


----------



## amadea88

Zoya Taylor


----------



## kittyland06

I spent an hour last night, guess i still need more practice


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Time for spring colors!
> Essie Fiesta




Love that cheerful pink!


----------



## frick&frack

kittyland06 said:


> I spent an hour last night, guess i still need more practice




Nice frenchie! They're hard to do yourself [emoji6]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Love that cheerful pink!




Thanks!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Essie Playdate


----------



## frick&frack

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Essie Playdate




Fantastic purple! Love seeing color on you.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic purple! Love seeing color on you.




Thank you! Trying to be springy lol


----------



## H’sKisses

CL Lova. Hard to capture the true shade in photos... It's more like a rich eggplant IRL.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Peace Green


----------



## taniherd

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Lova. Hard to capture the true shade in photos... It's more like a rich eggplant IRL.
> 
> View attachment 3341631




Beautiful!! [emoji7]


----------



## taniherd

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3340658
> 
> Essie Playdate




I like this bright color on you! Very pretty.


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> YSL Peace Green




Gorgeous, so sorry I missed the boat on the duo, do you have the pink today? eBay prices are insane for them.


----------



## H’sKisses

taniherd said:


> YSL Peace Green



Pretty! Is that a pink shimmer I see?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, so sorry I missed the boat on the duo, do you have the pink today? eBay prices are insane for them.




Both are still widely available in Europe (or at least every store near me in Holland)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

taniherd said:


> YSL Peace Green




Gorgeous! I'm still debating getting this!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just did a taupe gel nail color, I love how low key it is..


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, so sorry I missed the boat on the duo, do you have the pink today? eBay prices are insane for them.



Thank you Chowlover2.  No I don't have the pink.  Yep tell me about the insane eBay prices. 
I was a sucker and bought Peace Green on eBay for $60.00.  
I waited and waited for YSL to restock color and finally called and was told that they would not be restocking this limited edition color.  



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty! Is that a pink shimmer I see?



Yes it's pink shimmer.  It was hard for me to capture the pink in picture.  My photo skills need some work.  Ha!  



Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous! I'm still debating getting this!!



Well I hope you can find it without paying too much.  It's definitely a great polish and the application is like butter.  I love YSL np brushes.


----------



## Marjan79

O.P.I Stop It I'm Blushing


----------



## Sophie-Rose

taniherd said:


> Well I hope you can find it without paying too much.  It's definitely a great polish and the application is like butter.  I love YSL np brushes.




It's still available in all the store in Holland... Very strange that it's sold out everywhere but here...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I made a huge mistake.. I had both essie Bachelorette and essie starry starry night in my hand (I was in Germany) and put them both back.. And now I can't find them in my store in Holland.... [emoji30]


----------



## taniherd

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's still available in all the store in Holland... Very strange that it's sold out everywhere but here...



Oh well you should definitely purchase both colors then.  You won't be disappointed.  But if you are you could always sell for double the price!  Ha!


----------



## sb1212

vinylux in creekside


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Lova. Hard to capture the true shade in photos... It's more like a rich eggplant IRL




Gorgeous color! Blurples are notoriously difficult to photograph.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> YSL Peace Green




I love love love mint green! Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just did a taupe gel nail color, I love how low key it is..




Pretty pastel purple!


----------



## frick&frack

Marjan79 said:


> O.P.I Stop It I'm Blushing




Nice neutral


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> vinylux in creekside




What a beautiful pastel blue!


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> What a beautiful pastel blue!




Thank you


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Got Myself into a Jam-balaya


----------



## Bootlover07

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Got Myself into a Jam-balaya
> 
> View attachment 3343633




Love this!!! Is this from the New Orleans collection?


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Got Myself into a Jam-balaya
> 
> View attachment 3343633




That color is so pretty.


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous color! Blurples are notoriously difficult to photograph.




Yes, I tried so many shots but couldn't get it! It is pretty, though!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm not sure what color to go for today... Cut my nails short..
Now debating: YSL Jade Imperial, Essie Bellbottom blue or Essie Licorice.... Decisions decisions...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm not sure what color to go for today... Cut my nails short..
> Now debating: YSL Jade Imperial, Essie Bellbottom blue or Essie Licorice.... Decisions decisions...




Haha. I was in the exact same situation yesterday, seated at the nail salon. Eventually I went for a low key taupe color. I am regretting it slightly as I was also thinking of a classic red!! LOL! That bellbottom blue sounds amazing!!


----------



## Jen123

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this!!! Is this from the New Orleans collection?




Thank you and yes it is! It's such a nice pink [emoji4]



sb1212 said:


> That color is so pretty.




Thank you!


----------



## Barbora

NARS Dovima


----------



## Sophie-Rose

So I decided to go with blue... Did one hand thought NOPE! Took it off and ended up with bright pink!
Esssie status symbol 

I really need to find the perfect nude for my skin tone!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Got Myself into a Jam-balaya




Pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> So I decided to go with blue... Did one hand thought NOPE! Took it off and ended up with bright pink!
> Esssie status symbol
> 
> I really need to find the perfect nude for my skin tone!




Love seeing you in pink! This is a happy shade.


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> So I decided to go with blue... Did one hand thought NOPE! Took it off and ended up with bright pink!
> Esssie status symbol
> 
> I really need to find the perfect nude for my skin tone!
> 
> View attachment 3344257




Pink looks nice on you


----------



## deltalady

Essie Take It Outside with OPI Wonderous Star on the accent nail


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> I love love love mint green! Looks fantastic on you.



Thank you F&F!  I'm loving your avatar pic.   Prince 


Baghug said:


> View attachment 3343912


----------



## H’sKisses

CBL Bea Stings! I wish there was daylight outside, a shot in the sun would have been better!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've been searching for my perfect nude (from essie)
Settled on these three (though the green on my pinky doesn't really count as a nude)

Essie
Index & middle finger: lady like
Ring finger: master plan
Pinky: maximillian strasse her 
All 2 coats... Done with haste just to try them out... I think they will look great done with care and a topcoat...
The flash doesn't do them justice!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been searching for my perfect nude (from essie)
> Settled on these three (though the green on my pinky doesn't really count as a nude)
> 
> Essie
> Index & middle finger: lady like
> Ring finger: master plan
> Pinky: maximillian strasse her
> All 2 coats... Done with haste just to try them out... I think they will look great done with care and a topcoat...
> The flash doesn't do them justice!
> View attachment 3347195




Pretty! Do you like Zoya at all? They have a pretty good selection of nudes...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been searching for my perfect nude (from essie)
> Settled on these three (though the green on my pinky doesn't really count as a nude)
> 
> Essie
> Index & middle finger: lady like
> Ring finger: master plan
> Pinky: maximillian strasse her
> All 2 coats... Done with haste just to try them out... I think they will look great done with care and a topcoat...
> The flash doesn't do them justice!
> View attachment 3347195



Love these!


----------



## Jen123

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been searching for my perfect nude (from essie)
> Settled on these three (though the green on my pinky doesn't really count as a nude)
> 
> Essie
> Index & middle finger: lady like
> Ring finger: master plan
> Pinky: maximillian strasse her
> All 2 coats... Done with haste just to try them out... I think they will look great done with care and a topcoat...
> The flash doesn't do them justice!
> View attachment 3347195




Those are all so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Take It Outside with OPI Wonderous Star on the accent nail




Lovely combo!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thank you F&F!  I'm loving your avatar pic.   Prince :




Thanks. Love him too. He was a musical genius.


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CBL Bea Stings! I wish there was daylight outside, a shot in the sun would have been better!




Fantastic holo named for a sweet lady!


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Fantastic holo named for a sweet lady!




It's so pretty I don't want to take it off!


----------



## clydekiwi

Marc jacobs


----------



## taniherd

Zoya Aster


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty! Do you like Zoya at all? They have a pretty good selection of nudes...




Thanks for the tip!!
What's the Zoya brush like? I've never tried Zoya before


----------



## Kailuagal

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3348300
> 
> Marc jacobs


I love Marc Jacobs polish!!  What is this color called?  It's a beauty!



taniherd said:


> Zoya Aster


Hi Tani!  I haven't been to this thread in a while but I love seeing you're still busting out the beautiful manis!  I need to get back on the band wagon. Lol.


----------



## H’sKisses

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thanks for the tip!!
> What's the Zoya brush like? I've never tried Zoya before




I love Zoya and their color selection! I took a photo of a Zoya brush next to an Essie brush... Looks about the same. Ive never had an issue with the Zoya brushes.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love Zoya and their color selection! I took a photo of a Zoya brush next to an Essie brush... Looks about the same. Ive never had an issue with the Zoya brushes.
> 
> View attachment 3348529




Thank you!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you!!!




You're welcome! Hope you find some Zoyas you love!


----------



## clydekiwi

Kailuagal said:


> I love Marc Jacobs polish!!  What is this color called?  It's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tani!  I haven't been to this thread in a while but I love seeing you're still busting out the beautiful manis!  I need to get back on the band wagon. Lol.




It's called gatsby. Its hard to get the real color but its a champagne pink. Mettalic


----------



## chowlover2

clydekiwi said:


> It's called gatsby. Its hard to get the real color but its a champagne pink. Mettalic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348824




Stunning, I love the Marc Jacobs polishes too!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie exotic liras


A beautiful pink red, doesn't photography well!

And on my never ending quest for neon pink I scored a bottle of Ciate - Electronica
I'm dying to remove my red mani and wear this!! But until then, here is a swatch I found online


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie exotic liras
> View attachment 3348873
> 
> A beautiful pink red, doesn't photography well!
> 
> And on my never ending quest for neon pink I scored a bottle of Ciate - Electronica
> I'm dying to remove my red mani and wear this!! But until then, here is a swatch I found online
> View attachment 3348876
> View attachment 3348877




Pretty color on you


----------



## clydekiwi

chowlover2 said:


> Stunning, I love the Marc Jacobs polishes too!




Thanks. This is my first marc jacobs polish and i think im gonna get more. It goes on so smooth and drys quick


----------



## Wumzy

Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!


----------



## clydekiwi

Wumzy said:


> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!




Love that color


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wumzy said:


> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!




That's a great red!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling Darling







Essie


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel # 637 Malice


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## taniherd

Kailuagal said:


> Kailuagal!
> Yes you need to get back on the band wagon soon.  I miss seeing your pretty nails and manis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wumzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this red on you!  How in the world do you keep your mani looking this pristine for two weeks?  What base and top coat do you use?  Please tell!
Click to expand...


----------



## OPIGyrl

Cover Girl XL Nail Gel

Rotund Raspberry


----------



## H’sKisses

LSL Teal It Like It Is


----------



## Wumzy

Wumzy said:


> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!


Thank you!


----------



## Kailuagal

clydekiwi said:


> It's called gatsby. Its hard to get the real color but its a champagne pink. Mettalic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348824


Just gorgeous on you!  May have to put it on my list! Thanks!


----------



## Kailuagal

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie exotic liras
> View attachment 3348873
> 
> A beautiful pink red, doesn't photography well!
> And on my never ending quest for neon pink I scored a bottle of Ciate - Electronica
> I'm dying to remove my red mani and wear this!! But until then, here is a swatch I found online
> View attachment 3348876
> View attachment 3348877


Gorgeous red on your fingers and that Ciate pink is to die for!!  Simply beautiful! Can't wait to see it on your next mani. 




Wumzy said:


> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!


This looks lovely. I really need to give my OPIs more love. Beautiful red on you!




Pollie-Jean said:


> Shearling Darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie


Hi Pollie-Jean, it's been awhile since I've been on this thread. Still showing us beautiful manis and pedis!  Always love your shoes and your polishes. 




WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel # 637 Malice


Just BEAUTIFUL. Gorgeous nails!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3350849
> 
> LSL Teal It Like It Is


This is gorgeous on you! I so wish I could wear LSL. For some reason it just doesn't like to stay put on my nails. I LOVE this color and your nails look great!


----------



## deltalady

Essie Dressed to Kilt


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Shearling Darling Essie




Great pedi to welcome spring!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel # 637 Malice




Gorgeous vamp!


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> LSL Teal It Like It Is




Beautiful blue & love that shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Essie Dressed to Kilt




Great classic red mani!


----------



## frick&frack

clydekiwi said:


> Marc jacobs




Very cool metallic!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Zoya Aster




Spectacular springy purple! I need to order this one.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie exotic liras
> A beautiful pink red, doesn't photography well!
> 
> And on my never ending quest for neon pink I scored a bottle of Ciate - Electronica
> I'm dying to remove my red mani and wear this!! But until then, here is a swatch I found online




I'm so excited to see you wearing pinks! Just beautiful. Congrats on finding a neon you like. Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## frick&frack

Wumzy said:


> Red OPI nail polish..Coca-Cola red...had it on for about two weeks....I love OPI!




It's a perfect red!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kailuagal said:


> Just BEAUTIFUL. Gorgeous nails!


 


frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous vamp!


 
Thank you Kailuagal and F&F!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Dune


----------



## Carson123

Essie flowerista


----------



## pmburk

OPI A-Piers to be Tan gel


----------



## H’sKisses

This is gorgeous on you! I so wish I could wear LSL. For some reason it just doesn't like to stay put on my nails. I LOVE this color and your nails look great![/QUOTE]


It's a shame LSL doesn't work for you! I love their thermals!


----------



## clydekiwi

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3350849
> 
> 
> LSL Teal It Like It Is




Love this! Who makes it


----------



## SakuraSakura

My very old manicure. Excuse the chipping! My job is hard on the hands.

Essie Muchi, Muchi and Mrs.Always Right.


----------



## H’sKisses

clydekiwi said:


> Love this! Who makes it




Thanks! It's by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's actually a thermal, and when warm turns a lighter color. While taken under 2 different kinds of light so the shade might be a bit off, you can definitely see the difference in color.


----------



## clydekiwi

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It's by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's actually a thermal, and when warm turns a lighter color. While taken under 2 different kinds of light so the shade might be a bit off, you can definitely see the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3351458




Thanks! I gotta get this lol


----------



## H’sKisses

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks! I gotta get this lol




You won't stop at one, I promise you! [emoji1]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kailuagal said:


> Hi Pollie-Jean, it's been awhile since I've been on this thread. Still showing us beautiful manis and pedis!  Always love your shoes and your polishes.





frick&frack said:


> Great pedi to welcome spring!



Thank you


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I was in need of a pick-me-up so I chose this trio of pastel colors. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 all from China glaze.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I finally removed my red mani and decided to quickly test the neon pink before prepping my nails for a new mani... So please ignore the bad nails and messy application! It's just a test run...
I must admit I am NOT a fan of Ciate!! The brush is awful so I switched it with a old L'Oreal brush from a color I no longer use..
The polish itself is thin so takes 3 to 4 coats to and drys rather matt so a top coat is a must... But.... This color is amazing!!!!!!!
So bright!!


Middle and index finger are essie nude tester nails... I love them too... But the neon... [emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

Carson123 said:


> Essie flowerista




Fantastic shade of purple!


----------



## frick&frack

SakuraSakura said:


> My very old manicure. Excuse the chipping! My job is hard on the hands.
> 
> Essie Muchi, Muchi and Mrs.Always Right.




Fun color combo!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I was in need of a pick-me-up so I chose this trio of pastel colors. all from China glaze.




How cute...an Easter egg pedi!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I finally removed my red mani and decided to quickly test the neon pink before prepping my nails for a new mani... So please ignore the bad nails and messy application! It's just a test run...
> I must admit I am NOT a fan of Ciate!! The brush is awful so I switched it with a old L'Oreal brush from a color I no longer use..
> The polish itself is thin so takes 3 to 4 coats to and drys rather matt so a top coat is a must... But.... This color is amazing!!!!!!!
> So bright!!
> Middle and index finger are essie nude tester nails... I love them too... But the neon... [emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;




Looooooooooove that neon pink! [emoji7]


----------



## clu13

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3348300
> 
> Marc jacobs




Love this color!


----------



## clu13

deltalady said:


> Essie Take It Outside with OPI Wonderous Star on the accent nail




So pretty!


----------



## clu13

Opi Up Close and Personal


----------



## coconutsboston

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It's by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's actually a thermal, and when warm turns a lighter color. While taken under 2 different kinds of light so the shade might be a bit off, you can definitely see the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3351458


I really like this!


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm currently wearing OPI princesses rule + OPI let me bayou a drink.  I can't remember if I previously posted a picture, and now they are needing a touch up too bad to do so!


----------



## clydekiwi

clu13 said:


> Love this color!




Thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

coconutsboston said:


> I really like this!




They have beautiful polishes, definitely one of my favorite indies!


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> Opi Up Close and Personal




The metallic finish is a nice addition to that neutral!


----------



## clydekiwi

Essie. Fashion playground. I needed 3 coats


----------



## frick&frack

clydekiwi said:


> Essie. Fashion playground. I needed 3 coats




Pretty green for spring!


----------



## LKKay

Revlon Vixen


----------



## Sophie-Rose

So I'm planning on going out tonight for a drink with a friend... I plan on wearing a black dress. I thought a nude manicure would be perfection!
Which one should I pick? Both essie: index is Lady Like, middle is maximilianstrasse


----------



## clydekiwi

Sophie-Rose said:


> So I'm planning on going out tonight for a drink with a friend... I plan on wearing a black dress. I thought a nude manicure would be perfection!
> Which one should I pick? Both essie: index is Lady Like, middle is maximilianstrasse
> View attachment 3354262




I like the middle finger


----------



## TNgypsy

Sophie-Rose said:


> So I'm planning on going out tonight for a drink with a friend... I plan on wearing a black dress. I thought a nude manicure would be perfection!
> Which one should I pick? Both essie: index is Lady Like, middle is maximilianstrasse
> View attachment 3354262




Middle


----------



## roundandround

I've been away for weeks now but that doesn't mean I didn't paint my nails 

I'm wearing Dior Sunnies for mani and pedi is the OPI Kiss me on my tulips....such a great combo. I'm so lazy to take pictures. 




Sophie-Rose said:


> So I'm planning on going out tonight for a drink with a friend... I plan on wearing a black dress. I thought a nude manicure would be perfection!
> Which one should I pick? Both essie: index is Lady Like, middle is maximilianstrasse
> View attachment 3354262



Maximilianstrasse



clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3353380
> 
> 
> Pretty pastel color on you!
> 
> Essie. Fashion playground. I needed 3 coats





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It's by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's actually a thermal, and when warm turns a lighter color. While taken under 2 different kinds of light so the shade might be a bit off, you can definitely see the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3351458



Love this mani, esp. when it's  on the teal color shade.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I was in need of a pick-me-up so I chose this trio of pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all from China glaze.



Fun skittles pedi!



Sophie-Rose said:


> I finally removed my red mani and decided to quickly test the neon pink before prepping my nails for a new mani... So please ignore the bad nails and messy application! It's just a test run...
> I must admit I am NOT a fan of Ciate!! The brush is awful so I switched it with a old L'Oreal brush from a color I no longer use..
> The polish itself is thin so takes 3 to 4 coats to and drys rather matt so a top coat is a must... But.... This color is amazing!!!!!!!
> So bright!!
> View attachment 3352027
> 
> Middle and index finger are essie nude tester nails... I love them too... But the neon... [emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;



That neon is gorgy!



Carson123 said:


> Essie flowerista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351152



Beautiful color on you! I forgot to check on this one when I was in the store today


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I went with the light grey, but noticed I made a mistake with the name... It's called Master Plan, not Maximilianstrasse (maxi is a beautiful green!) 




Please excuse the messy/dry cuticles, I forgot to treat them beforehand, so will have to wait till it's completely dry before I can sort them out


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with the light grey, but noticed I made a mistake with the name... It's called Master Plan, not Maximilianstrasse (maxi is a beautiful green!)
> 
> Please excuse the messy/dry cuticles, I forgot to treat them beforehand, so will have to wait till it's completely dry before I can sort them out




Lovely! Hope you had fun.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with the light grey, but noticed I made a mistake with the name... It's called Master Plan, not Maximilianstrasse (maxi is a beautiful green!)
> 
> View attachment 3354428
> 
> 
> Please excuse the messy/dry cuticles, I forgot to treat them beforehand, so will have to wait till it's completely dry before I can sort them out




U chose well! Loving this Color!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> How cute...an Easter egg pedi!




Thank you frick & frack! It's out of my comfort zone but I am warming up to it!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: OPI: Ski Teal we Drop


----------



## Marjan79

Love this color. No idea how its called its a nailpolish from the mani shop


----------



## Wumzy

OPI dulce de leche ....loving it!


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: OPI: Ski Teal we Drop




Love that color! It's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## frick&frack

Marjan79 said:


> Love this color. No idea how its called its a nailpolish from the mani shop




Pretty green!


----------



## taniherd

Marjan79 said:


> Love this color. No idea how its called its a nailpolish from the mani shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355389




Pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Marjan79 said:


> Love this color. No idea how its called its a nailpolish from the mani shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355389




Very pretty!! I am motivated to get a green for my next mAni!


----------



## sb1212

Anyone recommend a good shiny top coat other than seche vite..that I'm not really crazy about.  Maybe from a drug store!


----------



## H’sKisses

sb1212 said:


> Anyone recommend a good shiny top coat other than seche vite..that I'm not really crazy about.  Maybe from a drug store!




My personal favorite topcoat is HKGirl from Glisten and Glow. You can't find it in drugstores though. My favorite topcoat that's available in stores is Poshe.


----------



## chowlover2

sb1212 said:


> Anyone recommend a good shiny top coat other than seche vite..that I'm not really crazy about.  Maybe from a drug store!



Out the Door is good and it's from Sally. Also have used China Glaze Fast Forward and love that too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> Anyone recommend a good shiny top coat other than seche vite..that I'm not really crazy about.  Maybe from a drug store!




Essie!
Both 'good to go' & 'gel-setter' are both GREAT!!!


----------



## sb1212

Hershey'sKisses said:


> My personal favorite topcoat is HKGirl from Glisten and Glow. You can't find it in drugstores though. My favorite topcoat that's available in stores is Poshe.




I would love to get the HKGirl sometime


----------



## sb1212

chowlover2 said:


> Out the Door is good and it's from Sally. Also have used China Glaze Fast Forward and love that too.




Aw thanks I'll take a look....I used the out the door a long time ago and can not remember if I liked it or not.


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie!
> Both 'good to go' & 'gel-setter' are both GREAT!!!



Great thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #4... a beautiful Japanese red ...


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> I went with the light grey, but noticed I made a mistake with the name... It's called Master Plan, not Maximilianstrasse (maxi is a beautiful green!)
> 
> View attachment 3354428
> 
> 
> Please excuse the messy/dry cuticles, I forgot to treat them beforehand, so will have to wait till it's completely dry before I can sort them out


Love it!  Looks great on you.


----------



## clydekiwi

sb1212 said:


> Anyone recommend a good shiny top coat other than seche vite..that I'm not really crazy about.  Maybe from a drug store!




Essie gel setter


----------



## sb1212

clydekiwi said:


> Essie gel setter




Awesome thanks...ill have to try it out


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have been thinking about this hot pink since I applied it about a month ago at my backup mani shop. Went back again today and found out the name - Orly Risky Behavior. I think I need to buy a bottle.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been thinking about this hot pink since I applied it about a month ago at my backup mani shop. Went back again today and found out the name - Orly Risky Behavior. I think I need to buy a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357682
> View attachment 3357683




Love it!!!!! You definitely should add it to your collection!!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been thinking about this hot pink since I applied it about a month ago at my backup mani shop. Went back again today and found out the name - Orly Risky Behavior. I think I need to buy a bottle.




It's such a happy pink, & it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## JDV

RBL Moxie


----------



## purly

Marc Jacobs Wine Not Enamored


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish May 2016


----------



## frick&frack

purly said:


> Marc Jacobs Wine Not Enamored




What a great vamp!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish May 2016




Gorgeous! I've been so into this bright shade of lilac all spring.


----------



## clydekiwi

purly said:


> View attachment 3358179
> 
> Marc Jacobs Wine Not Enamored




I think i need to get this color. Lol


----------



## purly

clydekiwi said:


> I think i need to get this color. Lol




It's a Sephora vib rouge exclusive, so if you aren't rouge then you will have to get a rouge member to buy it for you, or borrow it from one.


----------



## H’sKisses

CBL Young Turks


----------



## chowlover2

purly said:


> It's a Sephora vib rouge exclusive, so if you aren't rouge then you will have to get a rouge member to buy it for you, or borrow it from one.




You can buy it straight from the Marc Jacobs website, I got mine last week.


----------



## taniherd

purly said:


> View attachment 3358179
> 
> Marc Jacobs Wine Not Enamored



Beautiful!  I like that you are wearing a dark color in spring.  Think my next mani will be a darkie.  [emoji5]&#65039;



frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous! I've been so into this bright shade of lilac all spring.



Thank you Frick!  



Hershey'sKisses said:


> CBL Young Turks
> View attachment 3358431




Love it!  Must wear mine soon.  CBL has the best holos.


----------



## purly

chowlover2 said:


> You can buy it straight from the Marc Jacobs website, I got mine last week.




Aww, that kind of ruins the feeling of exclusivity.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Love it!!!!! You definitely should add it to your collection!!







frick&frack said:


> It's such a happy pink, & it looks fabulous on you!




Thank you, ladies! So I bought a similar color from cotton on (Australia label, similar to H&M) this evening; it is darker than the Orly one but still appears to be in the same pink family...am excited to try it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you, ladies! So I bought a similar color from cotton on (Australia label, similar to H&M) this evening; it is darker than the Orly one but still appears to be in the same pink family...am excited to try it.
> View attachment 3358556




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ecdemic

BioSculpture gel in #19 and Martha Stewart craft glitter in Florentine Gold mixed with clear gel for the accent.


----------



## michellem

Opi sorry I'm fizzy today


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanel Ballerina with Dior Gel topcoat. 


Wish the color was a bit more blush, not so white looking....Anyone here have any blush/pink colors that they recommend?


----------



## frick&frack

loveydovey35 said:


> Wish the color was a bit more blush, not so white looking....Anyone here have any blush/pink colors that they recommend?




Lovely neutral!


----------



## zooba

Pulled out gellish Naughty List for last weekend and still feeling it.


----------



## roundandround

loveydovey35 said:


> Chanel Ballerina with Dior Gel topcoat.
> 
> 
> Wish the color was a bit more blush, not so white looking....Anyone here have any blush/pink colors that they recommend?



That's a perfect neutral on you!



ecdemic said:


> BioSculpture gel in #19 and Martha Stewart craft glitter in Florentine Gold mixed with clear gel for the accent.



What a fun mani it is!



Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been thinking about this hot pink since I applied it about a month ago at my backup mani shop. Went back again today and found out the name - Orly Risky Behavior. I think I need to buy a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357682
> View attachment 3357683



Looks gorgeous on you! Love this kindof shade too.



purly said:


> View attachment 3358179
> 
> Marc Jacobs Wine Not Enamored



Awesome color and the bottle is pretty.



taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish May 2016



Looks great on you!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> CBL Young Turks
> View attachment 3358431



Love seeing this on you!


----------



## roundandround

Wanting to wear this again for the long time but no my eyes wandet to another color.

Chanel Bel Argus one of my favorite


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Wanting to wear this again for the long time but no my eyes wandet to another color.
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bel Argus one of my favorite




Gorgeous blue, & love that sheen!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Really Red


----------



## Sophie-Rose

loveydovey35 said:


> Chanel Ballerina with Dior Gel topcoat.
> 
> 
> Wish the color was a bit more blush, not so white looking....Anyone here have any blush/pink colors that they recommend?




I'm really loving this delicate nude!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm enjoying all these  manis , but I'm too lazy to quote :shame:


----------



## lindav

OPI Hello Kitty Collection in the gel colour "Let's Be Friends!"

It's a super cute light pink. Similar to Mod About You Pastel, but not as purple-y.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red




Red looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ANL1

Hello ladies! Mind if I join you (again) &#128521; I used to be on here quite a lot, but life got in the way (although I still paint my nails once or twice a week)
Got myself a tablet so hopefully the easier access to tpf will give me some time to join and post again!

Wearing essie resort fling and lush lacquer clowning around


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join you (again) [emoji6] I used to be on here quite a lot, but life got in the way (although I still paint my nails once or twice a week)
> Got myself a tablet so hopefully the easier access to tpf will give me some time to join and post again!
> 
> Wearing essie resort fling and lush lacquer clowning around




Happy to see you here again 

Love that sherbet orange! It's one of my favorite warm weather colors.


----------



## chowlover2

ANL1 said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join you (again) [emoji6] I used to be on here quite a lot, but life got in the way (although I still paint my nails once or twice a week)
> Got myself a tablet so hopefully the easier access to tpf will give me some time to join and post again!
> 
> Wearing essie resort fling and lush lacquer clowning around
> 
> View attachment 3361782




So pretty for spring!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ANL1 said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join you (again) [emoji6] I used to be on here quite a lot, but life got in the way (although I still paint my nails once or twice a week)
> Got myself a tablet so hopefully the easier access to tpf will give me some time to join and post again!
> 
> Wearing essie resort fling and lush lacquer clowning around
> 
> View attachment 3361782




Welcome back!!!!!
Great Spring mani! So cute


----------



## uhpharm01

clydekiwi said:


> Essie gel setter



Do you use that with any brand ?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

uhpharm01 said:


> Do you use that with any brand ?




I've used Gel Setter with a few different brands (essie, l'oreal, Catrice Ciate) works great with all of them... No weird chemical reactions...


----------



## clydekiwi

uhpharm01 said:


> Do you use that with any brand ?




Yes. I used it with different brands and its still nice


----------



## taniherd

CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer



Love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer




Pretty!


----------



## coconutsboston

Having a big head day - OPI


----------



## Sophie-Rose

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer




Luxurious colour!!! Looks great!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rubi Pastel Blue, yeah the name is literally called pastel blue[emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I realise it is very close to the Tiffany blue Color..[emoji7]


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous blue, & love that sheen!



Thanks f&f! Really love this np, looks gorgeous IRL than on the photo IMO.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - Really Red
> View attachment 3361338



Pretty!



ANL1 said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join you (again) &#55357;&#56841; I used to be on here quite a lot, but life got in the way (although I still paint my nails once or twice a week)
> Got myself a tablet so hopefully the easier access to tpf will give me some time to join and post again!
> 
> Wearing essie resort fling and lush lacquer clowning around
> 
> View attachment 3361782



Hey  welcome back! I hope you'll post again on here.

What a beautiful mani. I love it even more with the clowning around on top.



taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer



Beautiful shade of blurple? 






Chinese Warrior said:


> Rubi Pastel Blue, yeah the name is literally called pastel blue[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise it is very close to the Tiffany blue Color..[emoji7]



Love seeing this color on your toessies!



coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3363849
> 
> 
> Having a big head day - OPI



Another pretty red!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> Rubi Pastel Blue, yeah the name is literally called pastel blue[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise it is very close to the Tiffany blue Color..[emoji7]


I love this color!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

loveydovey35 said:


> Chanel Ballerina with Dior Gel topcoat.
> 
> 
> Wish the color was a bit more blush, not so white looking....Anyone here have any blush/pink colors that they recommend?




This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!


----------



## ANL1

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer


Gorgeous rich purple


coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3363849
> 
> 
> Having a big head day - OPI


Love it, looks great


Chinese Warrior said:


> Rubi Pastel Blue, yeah the name is literally called pastel blue[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise it is very close to the Tiffany blue Color..[emoji7]


Awesome pedi! And sometimes names dont have to be complicated &#128512;


Sophie-Rose said:


> This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
> I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!
> View attachment 3364249


I like it, reminds me of a barba a papa &#128521;


----------



## ANL1

Thanks for the warm welcome, happy to be back &#128512;

Attended my best friends daughter's first birthday party, so that required some sparkle &#128513;
Opi - by the light of the moon


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes nail color Indian Summer




Gorgeous blurple & so shiny!


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Having a big head day - OPI




Great summery red!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Rubi Pastel Blue, yeah the name is literally called pastel blue[emoji16] I realise it is very close to the Tiffany blue Color..[emoji7]




Beautiful color for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
> I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!




It's a very pretty pale pink!


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, happy to be back [emoji3]
> 
> Attended my best friends daughter's first birthday party, so that required some sparkle [emoji16]
> Opi - by the light of the moon




Nice & party sparkly!


----------



## taniherd

chowlover2 said:


> Love it!







coconutsboston said:


> Pretty!







Sophie-Rose said:


> Luxurious colour!!! Looks great!!







roundandround said:


> Thanks f&f! Really love this np, looks gorgeous IRL than on the photo IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey  welcome back! I hope you'll post again on here.
> 
> What a beautiful mani. I love it even more with the clowning around on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shade of blurple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing this color on your toessies!
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty red!







ANL1 said:


> Gorgeous rich purple
> 
> Love it, looks great
> 
> Awesome pedi! And sometimes names dont have to be complicated [emoji3]
> 
> I like it, reminds me of a barba a papa [emoji6]







frick&frack said:


> Gorgeous blurple & so shiny!




Thank you ladies!  [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

CL Tres Decollete


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ANL1 said:


> I like it, reminds me of a barba a papa &#128521;



Now every time I look down at my hand all I see is this... and it really makes me smile! haha


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Another pale pink... This time with a shimmer
Essie - vanity fairest


----------



## coconutsboston

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3364847
> 
> 
> CL Tres Decollete


Fabulous nude color!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another pale pink... This time with a shimmer
> Essie - vanity fairest
> View attachment 3365165


Nice! I hadn't seen this one!


----------



## H’sKisses

coconutsboston said:


> Fabulous nude color!




I was inspired by all the pale pinks!


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Tres Decollete




Nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Another pale pink... This time with a shimmer
> Essie - vanity fairest




Pretty & very sheer.


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Nice neutral!




Not quite sure why it's showing up as nude/beige. It's a lot more baby pink IRL...


----------



## Bootlover07

Opi You're Such a Budapest


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ANL1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, happy to be back &#128512;
> 
> Attended my best friends daughter's first birthday party, so that required some sparkle &#128513;
> Opi - by the light of the moon



Hi ANL , good to see you here again !
This looks great !



Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3364847
> 
> 
> CL Tres Decollete



So elegant !



Sophie-Rose said:


> Another pale pink... This time with a shimmer
> Essie - vanity fairest
> View attachment 3365165



Love this !


----------



## halobear

OPI and Zoya


----------



## bagidiotic

Dior nude


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi You're Such a Budapest




That's a wonderful shade of periwinkle!


----------



## frick&frack

halobear said:


> OPI and Zoya




Cute nail art with that happy pink


----------



## loveydovey35

Sophie-Rose said:


> This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
> I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!
> View attachment 3364249


 


I really like this color, barely there, shiny and healthy looking! A keeper!


----------



## loveydovey35

Sophie-Rose said:


> This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
> I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!
> View attachment 3364249


 


Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm really loving this delicate nude!!!!




Thank you! the color grew on me, I re-did my nails again, this time with three coats, took longer to dry but I love it even more, and I cannot believe how long the color has lasted.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi You're Such a Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365496


Pretty!


----------



## taniherd

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi You're Such a Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365496




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ladies, thank you for your kind words on my last Pastel Blue mani!)

Continuing with my obsession over bright pink/fuschia Colours..this is  Rubi Boysenberry..the formula is rather thin, need three coats to look decent!


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words on my last Pastel Blue mani!)
> 
> Continuing with my obsession over bright pink/fuschia Colours..this is  Rubi Boysenberry..the formula is rather thin, need three coats to look decent!
> View attachment 3366571



Looks gorgeous on you!  Bright colors always brings smile to my face.



halobear said:


> OPI and Zoya
> View attachment 3365994



Wow what a fab nail art. 



Bootlover07 said:


> Opi You're Such a Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365496



Beautiful pastel color on you!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3364847
> 
> 
> CL Tres Decollete



Looks lovely on you!



ANL1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, happy to be back &#128512;
> 
> Attended my best friends daughter's first birthday party, so that required some sparkle &#128513;
> Opi - by the light of the moon



Great sparkly mani for a party!



Sophie-Rose said:


> This look really inspired me, it's so elegant!!!
> I scored a bottle of essie Mademoiselle today... But not sure it's the right one for me... I'll continue my search for the perfect barely-there polish!!
> View attachment 3364249



Elegant it is!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  Bright colors always brings smile to my face.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Same here, I love these 'bright, in my face' colors!![emoji38]


----------



## roundandround

YSL Peace Green....at first I was asking myself ij I really like it or not. Maybe a bit bland for me tho.It is a unique color IMHO  but I love it.


----------



## roundandround

Another shot. I'm using the tester that was gifted to me by the SA&#128522;


----------



## chowlover2

roundandround said:


> Another shot. I'm using the tester that was gifted to me by the SA[emoji4]




I think it looks really pretty on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Continuing with my obsession over bright pink/fuschia Colours..this is  Rubi Boysenberry..the formula is rather thin, need three coats to look decent!




Love it! It's such a happy color.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> YSL Peace Green....at first I was asking myself ij I really like it or not. Maybe a bit bland for me tho.It is a unique color IMHO  but I love it.




I know what you mean, but as the weather gets warmer I grow to love pastels. This one is a beautiful shade of green with that fantastic pearlescent shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Another shot. I'm using the tester that was gifted to me by the SA[emoji4]




You'll like it more with another coat. The color intensifies.


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> Another shot. I'm using the tester that was gifted to me by the SA[emoji4]




Beautiful!



frick&frack said:


> You'll like it more with another coat. The color intensifies.




Yep you are so right.  I had to apply 3 coats.


----------



## taniherd

Zoya Lola


----------



## Monkeyhair80

Librarychickie said:


> My Dogsled Is a Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2711592


 
Love this colour! Had it on my toes a few weeks back because it matches my yoga leggings!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> Another shot. I'm using the tester that was gifted to me by the SA[emoji4]




I like this Color! Do show us how it looks with 3 coats, thank you!



taniherd said:


> Zoya Lola




Great bright color!! I bet it will shine as a pedi too.


----------



## ANL1

frick&frack said:


> Nice & party sparkly!


Thank you


Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3364847
> 
> 
> CL Tres Decollete


Gorgeous nude, !ove your tiles as well &#128521;


Sophie-Rose said:


> Now every time I look down at my hand all I see is this... and it really makes me smile! haha


Happy i could make you smile &#128512;


Sophie-Rose said:


> Another pale pink... This time with a shimmer
> Essie - vanity fairest
> View attachment 3365165


Gorgeous pink on you


----------



## ANL1

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi You're Such a Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365496


Great purple, perfect for sping


Pollie-Jean said:


> Hi ANL , good to see you here again !
> This looks great !
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant !
> 
> 
> 
> Love this !


Thank you!


halobear said:


> OPI and Zoya
> View attachment 3365994


Gorgeous nail art


Chinese Warrior said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words on my last Pastel Blue mani!)
> 
> Continuing with my obsession over bright pink/fuschia Colours..this is  Rubi Boysenberry..the formula is rather thin, need three coats to look decent!
> View attachment 3366571


Awesome hot pink


roundandround said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  Bright colors always brings smile to my face.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a fab nail art.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pastel color on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great sparkly mani for a party!
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant it is!!!


Thank you!!


roundandround said:


> YSL Peace Green....at first I was asking myself ij I really like it or not. Maybe a bit bland for me tho.It is a unique color IMHO  but I love it.


What a unique shimmer, i love it! And how fun you received thr tester for free!


----------



## ANL1

taniherd said:


> Zoya Lola


Looks great on you!


----------



## ANL1

Wearing zoya yara (a gift from a dear friend) and opi glow up already


----------



## taniherd

Monkeyhair80 said:


> Love this colour! Had it on my toes a few weeks back because it matches my yoga leggings!




I love this color also.  I think this will be my next mani.  I haven't worn it in awhile.  



Chinese Warrior said:


> I like this Color! Do show us how it looks with 3 coats, thank you!
> 
> Great bright color!! I bet it will shine as a pedi too.




Thank you!



ANL1 said:


> Looks great on you!




Thank you!


----------



## Jen123

OPI big apple red


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> OPI big apple red
> 
> View attachment 3367530




Pretty color on you


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mani of the week: Chanel Accessoire


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Really loving the nude nails!!
Essie - Lady Like

I'm thinking of adding a layer of shimmer before adding my top coat.... Or should I just keep it simple?
Either way I still need to add a top coat


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I added the shimmer!!
So this is 2 layers of Lady Like and one layer of Vanity Fairest (and gel setter topcoat
I LOVE IT!!!


Excuse the dry cuticles!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> I added the shimmer!!
> So this is 2 layers of Lady Like and one layer of Vanity Fairest (and gel setter topcoat
> I LOVE IT!!!
> View attachment 3368144
> 
> Excuse the dry cuticles!!




This is gorgeous! Very subtle and elegant!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Flower toes. I get a different flower type each time


----------



## krissa

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3368691
> 
> Flower toes. I get a different flower type each time





Very cute!


----------



## nicole0612

krissa said:


> Very cute!




Thanks! It's nice to do it on the toes because then I can hide them if I need to be more "serious" [emoji6]


----------



## H’sKisses

Cupcake Polish Berry Good Looking 

With flash on top, and under white light on the bottom. Can't wait to see it under the sun tomorrow!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Sophie-Rose said:


> I added the shimmer!!
> So this is 2 layers of Lady Like and one layer of Vanity Fairest (and gel setter topcoat
> I LOVE IT!!!
> View attachment 3368144
> 
> Excuse the dry cuticles!!


Gorgeous!  Love this with the shimmer!


----------



## Love Of My Life

another week of tom ford sugar dune


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there ladies!!! Apparently, KIKO (Italian nail polish/makeup brand) has been opening up stores in the US. I love love their polishes. Cheap yet good quality, most of the time!

I went in for a new pedi and tried on Morgan Taylor Fire Cracker. It is a true blue RED.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there ladies!!! Apparently, KIKO (Italian nail polish/makeup brand) has been opening up stores in the US. I love love their polishes. Cheap yet good quality, most of the time!
> 
> I went in for a new pedi and tried on Morgan Taylor Fire Cracker. It is a true blue RED.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370456




A Kiko store just opened near me, but I haven't bothered taking a look (yet)

What are the brushes like? Can you compare them to a well-known brand so I can get an idea

And what about quality? I'm a major Essie fan because of the quality... If the Kiko quality is any good I'll definitely give them a try.. 

Kiko is apparently very cheap in Europe!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have only ever purchased KIKO in Europe. Price wise, it is very cheap there (like 4 for a bottle) so I am not sure how inflated the prices are in the US.

For me, they are good in terms of the quality of the polish. Saturated colors, quick to dry. Brush-wise, I can't compare. I am not very detail oriented, sorry! I have my share of OPI, Chanel and Dior bottles, let's just say I always make my way to KIKO whenever I am in Italy. 

Their blushers/bronzers get a lot of attention too! There was this time when they put out a makeup base..between my gf and I, we bought a dozen tubes..!


----------



## Kailuagal

You ladies are killing me with your beautiful nail colors!  We're in the middle of a big move and I haven't been polishing my nails much in the last few months. Hopefully things will settle down for a day or two and I can post another mani. It's been ages!  But I do keep admiring your manis and pedis!  Aloha!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have only ever purchased KIKO in Europe. Price wise, it is very cheap there (like 4 for a bottle) so I am not sure how inflated the prices are in the US.
> 
> For me, they are good in terms of the quality of the polish. Saturated colors, quick to dry. Brush-wise, I can't compare. I am not very detail oriented, sorry! I have my share of OPI, Chanel and Dior bottles, let's just say I always make my way to KIKO whenever I am in Italy.
> 
> Their blushers/bronzers get a lot of attention too! There was this time when they put out a makeup base..between my gf and I, we bought a dozen tubes..!




Thanks!! I think I need to treat myself with a trip to Kiko store!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OPI Guys and Galaxies, love the consistency and the deep oxblood shade.


----------



## misstrine85

I've missed this thread, so now I'm back [emoji4] 

Wearing H&M Sweet Summer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread, so now I'm back [emoji4]
> 
> Wearing H&M Sweet Summer &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3370601




That's such a great pink!!!


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread, so now I'm back [emoji4]
> 
> Wearing H&M Sweet Summer &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3370601



Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Very much inspired by Sophie-Rose's latest nails...!
KIKO 467 + OPI let's be friends = Chinese warrior 101 [emoji12]


----------



## sb1212

Lobster roll by cnd


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ladies, I need some tips...

What is your favorite shimmer topcoat??


----------



## SakuraSakura

Essie Mint Candy Apple & Aim To Misbehave.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Master Plan


----------



## callieeee

Opi the I's have it


----------



## Jen123

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3373481
> 
> Opi the I's have it




Pretty!!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Nails Inc Tate. 

One of my favourite colours, a beautiful deep red/burgundy colour. Gorgeous.


----------



## uhpharm01

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3373481
> 
> Opi the I's have it



Very nice


----------



## mymeimei02

Smith &Cult plastic beach (hot pink) and Vegas post  apocalypse on the ring finger (lavender holo glitter)


----------



## chowlover2

mymeimei02 said:


> View attachment 3373660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith &Cult plastic beach (hot pink) and Vegas post  apocalypse on the ring finger (lavender holo glitter)




Love that, I just tried S & C and really like it!


----------



## ladyet

i'm very on and off with nail care/nail polish, but have gotten mine done twice in the past month. i didn't catch the name of the polish used, but wanted to recommend this lilac-type color to all people with rich brown skin. it's a great summer color and
pops in the best way possible. (shown in sunlight & indoors.)


----------



## Bootlover07

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3373481
> 
> Opi the I's have it




LOVE this!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyet said:


> i'm very on and off with nail care/nail polish, but have gotten mine done twice in the past month. i didn't catch the name of the polish used, but wanted to recommend this lilac-type color to all people with rich brown skin. it's a great summer color and
> pops in the best way possible. (shown in sunlight & indoors.)



Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kalos

I thought I could live without YSL's Peace green & love pink when they were both released, then someone posted a pic of peace green on this thread & I decided I wanted then. It was sold out everywhere, but my cousin was able to grab them both at the airport for me. Wasn't sure how the green looked initially in my yellow skin tone, but it looks good under different lighting.


----------



## chowlover2

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3374193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could live without YSL's Peace green & love pink when they were both released, then someone posted a pic of peace green on this thread & I decided I wanted then. It was sold out everywhere, but my cousin was able to grab them both at the airport for me. Wasn't sure how the green looked initially in my yellow skin tone, but it looks good under different lighting.



They are both so pretty on you!


----------



## MrsBishop35

luvumore said:


> View attachment 2712999
> 
> Zoya Kennedy



Love this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## SakuraSakura

Essie Happy Wife Happy Life and Viva Antigua.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Smith&Cult's Regret the Moon a soft pale pink cream and accent nails with Vegas Post Apocalyptic a lavender holo glitter. My Stitch approves [emoji38]


----------



## misstrine85

My latest two manis: 

Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bnhien

gel color from perfect match


----------



## taniherd

ladyet said:


> i'm very on and off with nail care/nail polish, but have gotten mine done twice in the past month. i didn't catch the name of the polish used, but wanted to recommend this lilac-type color to all people with rich brown skin. it's a great summer color and
> pops in the best way possible. (shown in sunlight & indoors.)




I like this color on you.  Very pretty.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sinful colors Most Sinful. It's got gel technology and I used Essie's gel topcoat so it came out super shiny! I may wear this color all summer!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bootlover07 said:


> Sinful colors Most Sinful. It's got gel technology and I used Essie's gel topcoat so it came out super shiny! I may wear this color all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376290




That blue is fantastic!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Sophie-Rose said:


> That blue is fantastic!!!




Thanks!! I love it!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Happy Wife Happy Life and Viva Antigua.
> View attachment 3375006







misstrine85 said:


> My latest two manis:
> 
> Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Very pretty green!
> 
> View attachment 3375932
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3375933







Bootlover07 said:


> Sinful colors Most Sinful. It's got gel technology and I used Essie's gel topcoat so it came out super shiny! I may wear this color all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376290




Blue glorious BLUE!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

When I am in doubt about colors, I always return to OPI Coca Cola RED. And I always love it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Chinese Warrior said:


> When I am in doubt about colors, I always return to OPI Coca Cola RED. And I always love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376710




Gorgeous!!! Love the contrast with your wallet! Opi is my favorite. I love Essie too, but Opi brushes are my favorite!


----------



## H’sKisses

China Glaze Fast Track


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Summer mani! I can't remember the exact name of the color, it's Essie.


----------



## roundandround

chowlover2 said:


> I think it looks really pretty on you!



Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> I know what you mean, but as the weather gets warmer I grow to love pastels. This one is a beautiful shade of green with that fantastic pearlescent shimmer.



Thank you f&f! This np really amazed me bc I like it more in the evening even if the lighting doesn't focus on my nails but the linear sheen/shimmer can be seen. Well, not so clear as as you want it to be but it's pretty. It is endeed a unique np IMO. 



taniherd said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Yep you are so right.  I had to apply 3 coats.



Thank you! I"ll do 3 coats next time.




Chinese Warrior said:


> I like this Color! Do show us how it looks with 3 coats, thank you!



Thank you! Although I'm loving the 2 coats already (wore it for 5 days ) I'll surely try 3 coats in the future.



ANL1 said:


> What a unique shimmer, i love it! And how fun you received thr tester for free!



Thank you!


----------



## roundandround

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3376793
> 
> 
> China Glaze Fast Track



How pretty! Love seeing this on you. Now you're getting me curious about this color. I'll keep my eyes open for this color.



Chinese Warrior said:


> When I am in doubt about colors, I always return to OPI Coca Cola RED. And I always love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376712



Haha that's a great idea. You're not alone on this but I never have a color toturn to when I'm in doubt what color to wear  There were times when I couldn't paint my nails bc I can't decide which np to apply:shame: I'll have to look for a "pick me up when you're in doubt np" one of these days. It will be a difficult task to do argh! 



Bootlover07 said:


> Sinful colors Most Sinful. It's got gel technology and I used Essie's gel topcoat so it came out super shiny! I may wear this color all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376290



Very pretty neon blue on you!



ladyet said:


> i'm very on and off with nail care/nail polish, but have gotten mine done twice in the past month. i didn't catch the name of the polish used, but wanted to recommend this lilac-type color to all people with rich brown skin. it's a great summer color and
> pops in the best way possible. (shown in sunlight & indoors.)



Lovely color!



Kalos said:


> View attachment 3374193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could live without YSL's Peace green & love pink when they were both released, then someone posted a pic of peace green on this thread & I decided I wanted then. It was sold out everywhere, but my cousin was able to grab them both at the airport for me. Wasn't sure how the green looked initially in my yellow skin tone, but it looks good under different lighting.



YAY you got a bottle! Like you, I wasn't interested with this np at first. But after seeing and reading some articles about it, I became interested. 

Very pretty on you!



SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Happy Wife Happy Life and Viva Antigua.
> View attachment 3375006



Great combo! I would love to see Viva Antigua IRL bc it looks so pretty.


----------



## ladyet

chowlover2 said:


> gorgeous on you!





taniherd said:


> i like this color on you.  Very pretty.





roundandround said:


> lovely color!



thank you all!!!


----------



## roundandround

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3373481
> 
> Opi the I's have it



Pretty on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Master Plan
> View attachment 3373337



What a lovely nude on you! Besides reds, this is the second shade that looks gorgeous on you.



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3371950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster roll by cnd



Loving this color!



ANL1 said:


> Wearing zoya yara (a gift from a dear friend) and opi glow up already



Pretty! What a sweet np fairy.



Jen123 said:


> OPI big apple red
> 
> View attachment 3367530



Great red on you!



Sophie-Rose said:


> I added the shimmer!!
> So this is 2 layers of Lady Like and one layer of Vanity Fairest (and gel setter topcoat
> I LOVE IT!!!
> View attachment 3368144
> 
> Excuse the dry cuticles!!



Love that combo!


----------



## roundandround

Nfu Oh 52


----------



## purly

Lauren B in the shade Santa Barbara Surf
I got this one in a beauty box. I like the color, but I found it rather difficult to apply.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

purly said:


> View attachment 3377496
> 
> Lauren B in the shade Santa Barbara Surf
> I got this one in a beauty box. I like the color, but I found it rather difficult to apply.




If you like the colour but not the quality, here are some dupe options:



But I think just about every brand now has a colour similar... My favourite brand is Essie, the quality is outstanding!


----------



## sb1212

Vinylux Beckoning begonia


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Quo by Orly - Candy Apple 

I can't find any pics of this online, its a bubblegum pink with glitter running through it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3377976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinylux Beckoning begonia




That's a really pretty pink!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's a really pretty pink!!




Thank you.  It's been one of my favorites lately


----------



## theITbag

Essie coconut cove to match my watch band.


----------



## sb1212

theITbag said:


> Essie coconut cove to match my watch band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378367




Looks nice


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## misstrine85

A few weeks ago I had a sudden craving for a bright, but very light, opaque pink. So I googled and found this to be just what I was looking for. 

OPI Mod About You &#10084;&#65039;

And it's perfect for one of my besties bachelorette party today [emoji1]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

misstrine85 said:


> A few weeks ago I had a sudden craving for a bright, but very light, opaque pink. So I googled and found this to be just what I was looking for.
> 
> OPI Mod About You &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> And it's perfect for one of my besties bachelorette party today [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3378601




Gorgeous pink!!! Lately I've been having a similar craving... But this kind of pink just looks awful on my skin tone... [emoji30]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

misstrine85 said:


> A few weeks ago I had a sudden craving for a bright, but very light, opaque pink. So I googled and found this to be just what I was looking for.
> 
> OPI Mod About You &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> And it's perfect for one of my besties bachelorette party today [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3378601




Perfect on U! 
I love this color too but it works better on my toes!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

theITbag said:


> Essie coconut cove to match my watch band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378367




Love love whites!!! Super cool wit your watch.[emoji106]


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## SakuraSakura

Essie Peach Side Babe and Muchi, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Muchi


----------



## SakuraSakura

roundandround said:


> How pretty! Love seeing this on you. Now you're getting me curious about this color. I'll keep my eyes open for this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's a great idea. You're not alone on this but I never have a color toturn to when I'm in doubt what color to wear  There were times when I couldn't paint my nails bc I can't decide which np to apply:shame: I'll have to look for a "pick me up when you're in doubt np" one of these days. It will be a difficult task to do argh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty neon blue on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY you got a bottle! Like you, I wasn't interested with this np at first. But after seeing and reading some articles about it, I became interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great combo! I would love to see Viva Antigua IRL bc it looks so pretty.





Thank you! I love to experiment with colour.


----------



## clydekiwi

SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Peach Side Babe and Muchi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchi




Love these


----------



## ANL1

Love all the beautiful manis!

Last week, I was invited to the launch party of the Faby Joy collection. I couldnt choose between all the pretty colors so tried on all the pinks!


----------



## misstrine85

One of my untrieds. Chanel Abricot Gloss &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Zoya Lola



^wow, amazing! You know we love & wear the same colors. This pink really pops on you. I think it's so fun to see how the same colors look gorgeous on different ladies. You make me fall in love with this color all over again (I own it too...big surprise). 




ANL1 said:


> Wearing zoya yara (a gift from a dear friend) and opi glow up already



^now that's one chic mani!




Jen123 said:


> OPI big apple red



^great classic red!




WillstarveforLV said:


> Mani of the week: Chanel Accessoire



^beautiful rich color!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I added the shimmer!!
> So this is 2 layers of Lady Like and one layer of Vanity Fairest (and gel setter topcoat
> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Excuse the dry cuticles!!



^love the added sparkle!




nicole0612 said:


> Flower toes. I get a different flower type each time



^cute for summer!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cupcake Polish Berry Good Looking
> 
> With flash on top, and under white light on the bottom. Can't wait to see it under the sun tomorrow!



^awesome holo!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there ladies!!! Apparently, KIKO (Italian nail polish/makeup brand) has been opening up stores in the US. I love love their polishes. Cheap yet good quality, most of the time!
> 
> I went in for a new pedi and tried on Morgan Taylor Fire Cracker. It is a true blue RED.&#10084;&#65039;



^I've been gifted some Kiko, & I like them. It's good news that we'll have easier access here. Great red pedi!




Babydoll Chanel said:


> OPI Guys and Galaxies, love the consistency and the deep oxblood shade.



^I'm crazy about the color oxblood!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> I've missed this thread, so now I'm back [emoji4]
> 
> Wearing H&M Sweet Summer &#10084;&#65039;



^glad you're back, & I'm enjoying your happy pink mani!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Very much inspired by Sophie-Rose's latest nails...!
> KIKO 467 + OPI let's be friends = Chinese warrior 101 [emoji12]



^sparkly neutral looks great on you too!




sb1212 said:


> Lobster roll by cnd



^this pink or pinky red is gorgeous on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Ladies, I need some tips...
> 
> What is your favorite shimmer topcoat??



China Glaze - fairy dust




SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Mint Candy Apple & Aim To Misbehave.



Pretty summer combo!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Master Plan



^nice neutral




callieeee said:


> Opi the I's have it



^such a fun turquoise for summer 




mymeimei02 said:


> Smith &Cult plastic beach (hot pink) and Vegas post  apocalypse on the ring finger (lavender holo glitter)



^that holo is sparkling like crazy




ladyet said:


> i'm very on and off with nail care/nail polish, but have gotten mine done twice in the past month. i didn't catch the name of the polish used, but wanted to recommend this lilac-type color to all people with rich brown skin. it's a great summer color and
> pops in the best way possible. (shown in sunlight & indoors.)



^spectacular color on you! I have to agree, I love purple & brown together. 




Kalos said:


> I thought I could live without YSL's Peace green & love pink when they were both released, then someone posted a pic of peace green on this thread & I decided I wanted then. It was sold out everywhere, but my cousin was able to grab them both at the airport for me. Wasn't sure how the green looked initially in my yellow skin tone, but it looks good under different lighting.



^lovely...glad you were able to find them


----------



## frick&frack

SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Happy Wife Happy Life and Viva Antigua.



^fun combo for summer




mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Smith&Cult's Regret the Moon a soft pale pink cream and accent nails with Vegas Post Apocalyptic a lavender holo glitter. My Stitch approves [emoji38]



^pretty combo




misstrine85 said:


> My latest two manis:
> Émeraude and Starlet &#10084;&#65039;



^great colors on you! Starlet is my favorite. 




bnhien said:


> gel color from perfect match



^nice & summery


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Sinful colors Most Sinful. It's got gel technology and I used Essie's gel topcoat so it came out super shiny! I may wear this color all summer!



^fabulous bright blue!




Chinese Warrior said:


> When I am in doubt about colors, I always return to OPI Coca Cola RED. And I always love it



^you can't go wrong with a classic red!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> China Glaze Fast Track



^its super sparkly




Babydoll Chanel said:


> Summer mani! I can't remember the exact name of the color, it's Essie.



^perfext shade for summer




roundandround said:


> Nfu Oh 52



^absolutely STUNNING!!! [emoji7]




purly said:


> Lauren B in the shade Santa Barbara Surf
> I got this one in a beauty box. I like the color, but I found it rather difficult to apply.



^pretty color, sorry about the application


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Vinylux Beckoning begonia



^one of the most gorgeous shades of lilac I've ever seen!




theITbag said:


> Essie coconut cove to match my watch band.



^very chic



misstrine85 said:


> A few weeks ago I had a sudden craving for a bright, but very light, opaque pink. So I googled and found this to be just what I was looking for.
> 
> OPI Mod About You &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> And it's perfect for one of my besties bachelorette party today [emoji1]



^love that pink! Glad you found it




clydekiwi said:


> Dermelect. Persuasive with essie gel setter top coat



^the TC is super shiny


----------



## sb1212

Thank you Frick!!!


----------



## frick&frack

SakuraSakura said:


> Essie Peach Side Babe and Muchi, Muchi



^muchi is such a pretty shade




ANL1 said:


> Love all the beautiful manis!
> 
> Last week, I was invited to the launch party of the Faby Joy collection. I couldnt choose between all the pretty colors so tried on all the pinks!



^sounds like a lot of fun




misstrine85 said:


> One of my untrieds. Chanel Abricot Gloss &#10084;&#65039;



^this color is beautiful on you


----------



## taniherd

Dance Legend Sub Zero 
It's a thermal polish


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^wow, amazing! You know we love & wear the same colors. This pink really pops on you. I think it's so fun to see how the same colors look gorgeous on different ladies. You make me fall in love with this color all over again (I own it too...big surprise).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^now that's one chic mani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^great classic red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful rich color!




Thanks Frick! I actually think that this Zoya Lola is a color that you inspired me to purchase. 
Well back when you were actually posting pics of your pretty pedis [emoji14]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Thanks Frick! I actually think that this Zoya Lola is a color that you inspired me to purchase.
> Well back when you were actually posting pics of your pretty pedis [emoji14]




Haha! It's the mutual admiration society [emoji8]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Dance Legend Sub Zero
> It's a thermal polish




Wow...super cool! What a big color shift. Both versions are beautiful.


----------



## JDV

roundandround said:


> Nfu Oh 52


  Classic!  I wonder if I can find my bottle....


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing this Horizon Blue from Rubi..


----------



## ElisaAnna

Chanel Coco Noir  All time favorite


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M - Neo Noir. Loving black polish!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I was thinking of doing a black mani too!!! This has convinced me!!! Looks great!


----------



## purly

Formula X - Pyrotechnic


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Renee


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing this Horizon Blue from Rubi..



Beautiful tropical blue!


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> H&M - Neo Noir. Loving black polish!



It's very chic!


----------



## frick&frack

purly said:


> Formula X - Pyrotechnic



Nice classic red...looks great with denim!


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Renee



What a happy watermelon pink!


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> What a happy watermelon pink!



Thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ciate - Electronica


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3384822
> 
> Ciate - Electronica



That's a pretty color on you


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sb1212 said:


> That's a pretty color on you



Thank you!! It's so much bright in real life, I just can't seem to capture it on camera!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ciate - Electronica


^beautiful pink for summer!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you!! It's so much bright in real life, I just can't seem to capture it on camera!


^I have the best luck capturing accurate color when I take pics in natural light (outside).


----------



## H’sKisses

CbL Refresh-ing!, with and without flash


----------



## sb1212

Cnd powder my nose


----------



## Love Of My Life

KikoMilano cherry red


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CbL Refresh-ing!, with and without flash
> 
> View attachment 3385439


Gorgeous for summer!


----------



## H’sKisses

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous for summer!



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Care To Danse


----------



## Fefeegirl




----------



## coconutsboston

OPI tiramisu for two


----------



## Bootlover07

Fefeegirl said:


> View attachment 3386988



Love this!! What color and brand is this?


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CbL Refresh-ing!, with and without flash



The tropical color looks even better with the holo added!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Cnd powder my nose


^nice neutral!


^that neon looks fabulous on you!




coconutsboston said:


> OPI tiramisu for two


^nice neutral pink!


----------



## Fefeegirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this!! What color and brand is this?


It's "fireball" from ORLY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry #14


----------



## Chinese Warrior

purly said:


> View attachment 3382966
> 
> Formula X - Pyrotechnic



Such a beautiful red! 



coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3386990
> 
> 
> OPI tiramisu for two



Gorgeous nude! U wear it well! 



Fefeegirl said:


> It's "fireball" from ORLY



Love it!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This week, I am back to my red ie OPI red. I have owned this bottle for forever so it has become thick. I think I will take the opportunity to buy OPI Big Apple Red.


----------



## dribbelina

OPI gel one chic chick


----------



## coconutsboston

Chinese Warrior said:


> Such a beautiful red!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous nude! U wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> ^nice neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that neon looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^nice neutral pink!


Thanks! I thought it was going to be TOO pink (it almost looked mauve on the swatch), so I'm glad it turned out more muted!


----------



## Fefeegirl

"Cupcake" by ORLY


----------



## Bootlover07

Opi Rich Girl Po Boy


----------



## sb1212

vinylux crushed rose


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel Pompeii pink


----------



## Bootlover07

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Pompeii pink
> 
> View attachment 3391805



Polish is pretty, but I can't stop staring at that bling!


----------



## Jen123

Bootlover07 said:


> Polish is pretty, but I can't stop staring at that bling!



Hahaha thank you!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I saw this article on Glitter Guide, thought I will share it here. I love some of the color pairings, definitely gave me some new inspiration!  I especially love 7. I am not affiliated in any way. http://theglitterguide.com/2016/06/24/summer-mani-pedi-nail-polish-pairings/


----------



## jaionemaiz

Hema  polish from Netherlands is awesome.http://www.babynology.com/meaning-hema-f24.html. 
it shines like gold that why it is named as Hema. You can find it in Centrum of Rijswik


----------



## Love Of My Life

KikoMilano cherry #14


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> This week, I am back to my red ie OPI red. I have owned this bottle for forever so it has become thick. I think I will take the opportunity to buy OPI Big Apple Red.


^you'll love big apple red




dribbelina said:


> OPI gel one chic chick


^nice & summery!




Fefeegirl said:


> "Cupcake" by ORLY


^pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi Rich Girl Po Boy


^loving that blue!



sb1212 said:


> vinylux crushed rose


^that shade of pink is fantastic on you!




Jen123 said:


> Opi gel Pompeii pink


^gorgeous color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beautiful manis , ladies !
I'm in the mood for natural nails atm. Tried different clear coats for my toes ( Dior Nail Glow and more ) to find out that I like my own nail color with Dior Top Coat best


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful manis , ladies !
> I'm in the mood for natural nails atm. Tried different clear coats for my toes ( Dior Nail Glow and more ) to find out that I like my own nail color with Dior Top Coat best



Same here! The summer is so dull at the moment (no sunshine) it just doesn't feel right to wear bright colors... I'll be doing a nice nude this afternoon


----------



## H’sKisses

I usually like dark vampy colors when I go down to nubbies, but decided on something more muted since my toes are red.

RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans, such a pretty powdery baby blue!


----------



## misstrine85

ElisaAnna said:


> Chanel Coco Noir  All time favorite



Do you have a picture? I never heard of that one. Or did you post in a wrong thread and meant the perfume


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I usually like dark vampy colors when I go down to nubbies, but decided on something more muted since my toes are red.
> 
> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans, such a pretty powdery baby blue!



I love that light blue! [emoji170]


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> I love that light blue! [emoji170]



It applies beautifully, too!


----------



## taniherd

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3396543
> 
> 
> I usually like dark vampy colors when I go down to nubbies, but decided on something more muted since my toes are red.
> 
> RBL Better Than Boyfriend Jeans, such a pretty powdery baby blue!



Such a pretty color!  I miss buying RBL nail polish. ☹️


----------



## H’sKisses

taniherd said:


> Such a pretty color!  I miss buying RBL nail polish. ☹️



Yes, and she sold out quick during her clearance sale!


----------



## Swcharm87

j

One of my favs!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Swcharm87 said:


> View attachment 3397859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j
> 
> One of my favs!!



Is this Strut Your Stuff?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Beige Pur


----------



## Love Of My Life

KikoMilanoCherry #14.. no chips & no touch ups & I'm on my 5th day & do alot of work using my hands
so I am rather impressed with the quality of this polish


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> KikoMilanoCherry #14.. no chips & no touch ups & I'm on my 5th day & do alot of work using my hands
> so I am rather impressed with the quality of this polish



Please post a pic!! I'm been thinking about trying out Kiko polishes, glad to hear they are nice quality!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short & cherry red
Essie - altitude attitude


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & cherry red
> Essie - altitude attitude
> 
> View attachment 3398975
> 
> View attachment 3398976



Such a pretty color on you


----------



## Swcharm87

Bootlover07 said:


> Is this Strut Your Stuff?



This one is avenue maintain


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Glad I chose to wear this, KIKO sun pearl 430. please excuse the shabby painting. Had to  get the job done before my preschooler gets home..


----------



## leooh

essence nauti girl...


----------



## Bootlover07

Swcharm87 said:


> This one is avenue maintain



Oh! Lol I have Strut Your Stuff and it's identical based on your pic. Beautiful blue!!


----------



## purly

Chanel - vamp
I think I like the Marc Jacobs vamp color slightly better. I found this hard to apply.


----------



## Kendie26

Essie " Lilacism"


----------



## frick&frack

Swcharm87 said:


> One of my favs!!


^such a happy bright blue!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & cherry red
> Essie - altitude attitude


^you have the perfect nails for a red mani [emoji7]




Chinese Warrior said:


> Glad I chose to wear this, KIKO sun pearl 430. please excuse the shabby painting. Had to  get the job done before my preschooler gets home..


^this deep red looks fantastic on you!


----------



## frick&frack

leooh said:


> essence nauti girl...


^navy is so pretty for summer!




purly said:


> Chanel - vamp
> I think I like the Marc Jacobs vamp color slightly better. I found this hard to apply.


^love the vamp color; sorry about the application. 




Kendie26 said:


> Essie " Lilacism"


^lovely pale purple!


----------



## coconutsboston

leooh said:


> View attachment 3399642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essence nauti girl...


Great color!


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> Kiko Milano cherry



Please post a pic!! I'm dying to see it!!


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Nail Polish 
February 2016


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Jade Rose


----------



## roundandround

KOH The rabbit on hole-color is a bit greener taken during the evening sunlight this leans more to a pistache color. I wear this for the 2nd time and love wearing it.


----------



## clydekiwi

Dermelect lust struck.


----------



## chowlover2

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3404390
> 
> 
> Dermelect lust struck.


Pretty pink!


----------



## clydekiwi

chowlover2 said:


> Pretty pink!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## purly

Formula X - Full Strength - Less is More with Nails Inc - Galaxy - Trafalgar Crescent on top.


----------



## coconutsboston

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3404390
> 
> 
> Dermelect lust struck.


Very pretty color!


----------



## frick&frack

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3403068


^ nice classic red!




taniherd said:


> Enchanted Nail Polish
> February 2016


^LOVE this shade & the aqua shimmer! Looks gorgeous on you. 




roundandround said:


> KOH The rabbit on hole-color is a bit greener taken during the evening sunlight this leans more to a pistache color. I wear this for the 2nd time and love wearing it.


^what a happy tropical green!


----------



## frick&frack

clydekiwi said:


> Dermelect lust struck.


^that shade of pink is pretty on you!




purly said:


> Formula X - Full Strength - Less is More with Nails Inc - Galaxy - Trafalgar Crescent on top.


^so fun with the added bling!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Let's be friends from the hello
Kitty collection.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Hawaiian Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI Let's be friends from the hello
> Kitty collection.



Lovely soft neutral!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Lovely soft neutral!



Thank you, frick & frack! The application is a dream, grab it if you are looking for a similar color!


----------



## Kendie26

Butter...color is " Shop Girl"[emoji4] I think I bought it just because of color name!


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Butter...color is " Shop Girl"[emoji4] I think I bought it just because of color name!



Nice neutral!


----------



## clydekiwi

Kendie26 said:


> Butter...color is " Shop Girl"[emoji4] I think I bought it just because of color name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408642



Do you like this brand. Does it go on nice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Butter...color is " Shop Girl"[emoji4] *I think I bought it just because of color name*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408642


----------



## bnhien

Gel by opi- bubble bath w ombre glitter


----------



## Kendie26

clydekiwi said:


> Do you like this brand. Does it go on nice


hi clydekiwi! Yes I do like Butter brand! I remember reading a lot about this brand in various magazines so I decided to try it. Good luck if you try Butter!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Exotic Liras
(Does not photograph well!! It's actually a perfect cherry red... I love it!!)


----------



## frick&frack

bnhien said:


> Gel by opi- bubble bath w ombre glitter



Love the added glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Exotic Liras
> (Does not photograph well!! It's actually a perfect cherry red... I love it!!)



Perfect red mani as usual! [emoji7]


----------



## Jen123

Opi gel I'm getting a tangerine


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel I'm getting a tangerine
> 
> View attachment 3410577



Pretty color on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Jen123 said:


> Opi gel I'm getting a tangerine



Very beachy!


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> Pretty color on you!





frick&frack said:


> Very beachy!



Thank you!! It is very summer!

I just realized my hand tan looks ombré lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Exotic Liras
> (Does not photograph well!! It's actually a perfect cherry red... I love it!!)
> 
> View attachment 3409324




The color is great on you & your nails look great too!!


----------



## taniherd

Julep Danielle 
Flash & no flash


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Julep Danielle
> Flash & no flash



I think I might like this better than February 2016. Do you? It's similar, but this is brighter. Maybe it only looks similar in the flash pic.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> I think I might like this better than February 2016. Do you? It's similar, but this is brighter. Maybe it only looks similar in the flash pic.



I like both [emoji5] 
I think that February 2016 has more purple undertones than blue.


----------



## PewPew

A England Hurt No Living Thing (translucent, pale lavender shimmer)


----------



## Roberta Sanchez

My fresh nails ))
It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it? 
I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour


----------



## chowlover2

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour


They look beautiful! Perfect for summer!


----------



## clydekiwi

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour



[emoji7] very pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour



It's a great design. Is this a photo of your nails? Or is this from nailartstyle.com?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour



Beautiful !


----------



## starletta8

I went simple- Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Tawny Travels.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sand Dune


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Mistral


----------



## Kendie26

Dior Gris Trianon 306


----------



## gatorpooh

SNS #154. Not sure of the color name but I have OPI Hello Kitty Look at my Bow on my toes and the colors are very similar.


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Dior Gris Trianon 306


^nice neutral! Love the flowers in the background. 



gatorpooh said:


> SNS #154. Not sure of the color name but I have OPI Hello Kitty Look at my Bow on my toes and the colors are very similar.


^pretty pink!


----------



## danniela

I cannoli wear OPI by OPI [emoji5]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short, black & glossy!!


Essie Licorice


----------



## clydekiwi

danniela said:


> View attachment 3416523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannoli wear OPI by OPI [emoji5]



[emoji7] I got to get this


----------



## roundandround

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour



I love seeing this on you. very pretty!



Kendie26 said:


> Dior Gris Trianon 306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415938



Looks lovely, I'm always thinking if I'll get this one 



gatorpooh said:


> SNS #154. Not sure of the color name but I have OPI Hello Kitty Look at my Bow on my toes and the colors are very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416166



Fab soft pink with shimmers, LOVE!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Short, black & glossy!!
> View attachment 3417211
> 
> Essie Licorice



Beautiful & vampy too!


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> I love seeing this on you. very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely, I'm always thinking if I'll get this one
> 
> 
> 
> Fab soft pink with shimmers, LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful & vampy too!


----------



## roundandround

I from the Dior Polka Dots 003 Plumetis. This is no. 262. Formula is again very easy to work with and stayed for days!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> I love seeing this on you. very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely, I'm always thinking if I'll get this one
> 
> 
> 
> Fab soft pink with shimmers, LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful & vampy too!


Thank you....I hope you'll love it like I do if you try it...I keep looking at it because I love it so much! I also really love your pink polkadots Dior! I usually live in soft pinks like that


----------



## frick&frack

danniela said:


> I cannoli wear OPI by OPI [emoji5]


^nice neutral




Sophie-Rose said:


> Short, black & glossy!!
> Essie Licorice


^just the way I like it [emoji7]




roundandround said:


> I from the Dior Polka Dots 003 Plumetis. This is no. 262. Formula is again very easy to work with and stayed for days!


^lovely soft pink! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Bootlover07

Essie Play Date 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Opi Hot and Spicy


----------



## purly

I picked up the set of Butter London mini nail polishes that's available at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. This is Midnight Train, which supposed to be a matte shimmery charcoal. It's definitely matte, but I think it's more black than charcoal. The shimmer was not really visible until I put the topcoat on, but then of course it wasn't really matte after that. I also found that it applied a bit unevenly, but you couldn't see that texture after adding the topcoat. Attaching photos of before and after the topcoat.

Matte: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After topcoat: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's funny because I definitely like the idea of black polish more than actually wearing one, but I'm going to give it a few days before I decide.

Even still the set seems to be a pretty good deal and I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Essie Play Date
> Opi Hot and Spicy


^they're happy summer colors! I especially like your pedi. 




purly said:


> I picked up the set of Butter London mini nail polishes that's available at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. This is Midnight Train, which supposed to be a matte shimmery charcoal. It's definitely matte, but I think it's more black than charcoal. The shimmer was not really visible until I put the topcoat on, but then of course it wasn't really matte after that. I also found that it applied a bit unevenly, but you couldn't see that texture after adding the topcoat. Attaching photos of before and after the topcoat.
> 
> It's funny because I definitely like the idea of black polish more than actually wearing one, but I'm going to give it a few days before I decide.
> 
> Even still the set seems to be a pretty good deal and I'm happy with the end result.


^I add TC to all matte, suede, whatever NPs. I prefer it. I think it makes them prettier than matte & prettier than a normal gloss color too. There's usually something special in the finish that TC highlights. 

Give the black some time. You have the perfect nails for it. A string color like charcoal/black can be jarring if you're not used to it, but I'm quite sure you'll grow to love it.


----------



## coconutsboston

roundandround said:


> I from the Dior Polka Dots 003 Plumetis. This is no. 262. Formula is again very easy to work with and stayed for days!
> 
> View attachment 3417333


I love this color!


----------



## Keren16

Essie A List


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Peche Nacree


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you....I hope you'll love it like I do if you try it...I keep looking at it because I love it so much! I also really love your pink polkadots Dior! I usually live in soft pinks like that



Thank you! Love this color much that I'm afraid to empty the bottleif I wear this color too often.



frick&frack said:


> ^lovely soft pink! Looks beautiful on you.



Thanks f&f!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another fresh manicure with Tom Ford Sand Dune


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Bel Argus


----------



## Kendie26

Essie 688 "Love Dove"


----------



## Librarychickie

Rouge Radical -- 2 coats


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Essie 688 "Love Dove"


^fun & happy pink for summer!




Librarychickie said:


> Rouge Radical -- 2 coats


^luscious red! Your nails look perfect [emoji7]


----------



## PewPew

A England Her Rose Adagio - pale silvery pink. 

Photo source: nailderella.com


----------



## sb1212

Librarychickie said:


> Rouge Radical -- 2 coats
> 
> View attachment 3422685


How do you like this polish?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Returning to my very safe bet of RED for my 10 days vacay in Tokyo.


----------



## Librarychickie

sb1212 said:


> How do you like this polish?



I'm really enjoying it. It was very easy to apply, and it's wearing very well. I'd say it's the best jelly I've ever used.


----------



## Keren16

Essie Forever Yummy


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> A England Her Rose Adagio - pale silvery pink.
> 
> Photo source: nailderella.com



Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Returning to my very safe bet of RED for my 10 days vacay in Tokyo.



It's classic! Have a great trip.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Returning to my very safe bet of RED for my 10 days vacay in Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423112



Gorgeous!! Which red is that?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Doing Deborah Lippmann Misty Morning


----------



## Roberta Sanchez

Thanks, girls! 
really, nailartstyle has cool ideas, I can't stop scrolling!
http://nailartstyle.com/keep-simple-sweet-top-80-simple-nail-designs


----------



## taniherd

Radioactive Mermaid


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Radioactive Mermaid



Haha...perfect name! Looks gorgy on you. You look so tropical & summery & beachy with that color.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Tendresse


----------



## Librarychickie

Essie Viva Antigua! It's a tad more green than what the camera shows.


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Essie Viva Antigua! It's a tad more green than what the camera shows.



The shimmer is so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Essie "sand tropez"~ my very favorite color. I put it on too fast though in a rush


----------



## cmm62

OPI "Hot & Spicy"


----------



## alansgail

Today it's OPI's Eurso Euro.......OPI is pretty much all I ever wear because it lasts and lasts.


----------



## Bootlover07

alansgail said:


> Today it's OPI's Eurso Euro.......OPI is pretty much all I ever wear because it lasts and lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427905



I have this and love it!! I agree, I only own Essie and Opi!


----------



## Bootlover07

cmm62 said:


> OPI "Hot & Spicy"
> 
> View attachment 3427630



I have this on my toes!


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Essie "sand tropez"~ my very favorite color. I put it on too fast though in a rush


^nice neutral!




cmm62 said:


> OPI "Hot & Spicy"


^great tropical color for summer!




alansgail said:


> Today it's OPI's Eurso Euro.......OPI is pretty much all I ever wear because it lasts and lasts.


^cool vampy mani!


----------



## Bootlover07

Opi Don't Bossa Nova Me Around

I love this shade of nude but the formula was super thick so I'll have to use thinner coats next time.


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi Don't Bossa Nova Me Around
> 
> I love this shade of nude but the formula was super thick so I'll have to use thinner coats next time.



It's a nice light shade for summer!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Haha...perfect name! Looks gorgy on you. You look so tropical & summery & beachy with that color.



Thank you Frick!  [emoji16]


----------



## taniherd

Pahlish Jawsome


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Pahlish Jawsome



Ahhh so elegant! I love everything you wear. You're like my personal NP model [emoji7]


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> Ahhh so elegant! I love everything you wear. You're like my personal NP model [emoji7]



Funny because you use to be mine lol!
I've bought a lot of np colors after seeing your posts way back when. Hmm those were the good ole days [emoji16]


----------



## Kalos

a random blackberry smelling Sasatinnie nail varnish bought years ago.


----------



## Kelly M

Actually in my pro pic 
Still sporting Essie's Fiji. I hardly wear Essie anymore since I completely transitioned to using Formula X, but man, this color is spectacular


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## coconutsboston

Roberta Sanchez said:


> My fresh nails ))
> It was the first time when I use lines, but look nice, doesn't it?
> I've found this idea on nailartstyle.com, just opened  and gone for an hour



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly M

Formula X "Nude for You"


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short, black & glossy!!
> View attachment 3417211
> 
> Essie Licorice


Very nice mani!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Funny because you use to be mine lol!
> I've bought a lot of np colors after seeing your posts way back when. Hmm those were the good ole days [emoji16]


^[emoji8] they were the good old days...back when it was all fun




Kalos said:


> a random blackberry smelling Sasatinnie nail varnish bought years ago.


^blackberry is my favorite. I love shades of orange for the summer. 




Kelly M said:


> Actually in my pro pic
> Still sporting Essie's Fiji. I hardly wear Essie anymore since I completely transitioned to using Formula X, but man, this color is spectacular


^nice neutral




Kelly M said:


> Formula X "Nude for You"


^great nude for you


----------



## Kelly M

frick&frack said:


> ^nice neutral
> ^great nude for you



Thank you!! "Nude for You" is my absolute favorite nude shade. When in doubt, I resort to it. So perfect no matter the season


----------



## sb1212

CND Wisteria Haze


----------



## danniela

Opi pink chiffon


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Wisteria Haze


^beautiful periwinkle blue!




danniela said:


> Opi pink chiffon


^I love the pearl finish!


----------



## sb1212

Thanks Frick!


----------



## Librarychickie

Essie Pre-Show Jitters --- applied like buttah


----------



## cmm62

danniela said:


> Opi pink chiffon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433078



Nice!


----------



## cmm62

Dior "Bluette", love the wide brush of Dior's polish makes it apply so nicely!


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Essie Pre-Show Jitters --- applied like buttah


^this color is fantastic on you! It's so beachy. 




cmm62 said:


> Dior "Bluette", love the wide brush of Dior's polish makes it apply so nicely!


^that's a wonderful pale blue!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Radioactive Mermaid



 What a name


----------



## Kendie26

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3433067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CND Wisteria Haze



Stunning!!!![emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Essie "adore-a-ball" ... It's super sheer ( which I wanted more coverage so I don't particularly love it on me) so I added Butter's " frilly knickers" ( a sheer glitter on top.


----------



## Kendie26

cmm62 said:


> Dior "Bluette", love the wide brush of Dior's polish makes it apply so nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3433175



Oh [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I want  this color! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## sb1212

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning!!!![emoji173]️[emoji106]



Thank you


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Essie "adore-a-ball" ... It's super sheer ( which I wanted more coverage so I don't particularly love it on me) so I added Butter's " frilly knickers" ( a sheer glitter on top.



Glitter makes everything better [emoji178]


----------



## taniherd

Barielle Magna Cum Laude Turquoise with China Glaze Fairy Dust as topper


----------



## Kendie26

frick&frack said:


> Glitter makes everything better [emoji178]


ha! true words f&f....hey I dig your new avatar!


----------



## Kendie26

taniherd said:


> Barielle Magna Cum Laude Turquoise with China Glaze Fairy Dust as topper


 so pretty on you....that Fairy Dust is AWESOME!!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Barielle Magna Cum Laude Turquoise with China Glaze Fairy Dust as topper


^beautiful blue, & love the name!




Kendie26 said:


> ha! true words f&f....hey I dig your new avatar!


^thanks, I'm a big fan [emoji631]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Librarychickie said:


> Essie Pre-Show Jitters --- applied like buttah
> 
> Such a beautiful soft color, love it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3433170





cmm62 said:


> Dior "Bluette", love the wide brush of Dior's polish makes it apply so nicely!
> 
> I have been loving such colors lately, have to check it out! It looks so gorgeous on U!
> 
> View attachment 3433175


----------



## PewPew

My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)

Photo source: thenewcorner.net


----------



## Kendie26

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3435151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)
> 
> Photo source: thenewcorner.net


WOWEE that is AMAZING!!! What a fab holiday color...sign me up!!


----------



## clydekiwi

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3435151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)
> 
> Photo source: thenewcorner.net



Love!!!!! Need!!!!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3435151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)
> 
> Photo source: thenewcorner.net



Is this 995


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)
> 
> Photo source: thenewcorner.net



Love the shimmer & color!


----------



## PewPew

clydekiwi said:


> Is this 995



Yes! Just checked the bottle (995 Minuit)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3435151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite vamp polish (for now!  ) -- Dior Minuit (Diorific holiday polish)
> 
> Photo source: thenewcorner.net



Wowza this photo is amazing!!!!!!! But that color looks nowhere like that on my fingers..Super sad!!! On me, the shimmer is barely there so it is a regular dark brown..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still very much in love with this OPI color Beyond the Pale Pink..


----------



## cmm62

Chinese Warrior said:


> Still very much in love with this OPI color Beyond the Pale Pink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436198



Love it!


----------



## deliciousqt

Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Still very much in love with this OPI color Beyond the Pale Pink..


^pretty!




deliciousqt said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango


^nice tropical red!


----------



## Melora24

This is not technically wearing my np, but rather finding a way to enjoy them all even when not wearing them


----------



## Kendie26

My favorite this summer-Essie "Lilacism"


----------



## Melora24

OPI DS classic


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite this summer-Essie "Lilacism"


^it's one of my favorites too! Pretty color on you, & looks great with your coreopsis in the background. 




Melora24 said:


> OPI DS classic


^the sparkle is everything!


----------



## Kendie26

frick&frack said:


> ^it's one of my favorites too! Pretty color on you, & looks great with your coreopsis in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the sparkle is everything!


Yay, I hope you've tried Lilacism (essie) on yourself then? My BFF grabbed my hands yesterday & shrieked "what color is that, etc etc?!"  But yikes, when I see the large pics posted, I see that I need to learn to do much better self manicure jobs!!


----------



## Kelly M

Pulled out this nail polish after a few years... Had to fuss with it a bit to get it looking smooth - and I'll probably be throwing it out soon - but I was really craving white! Here's Milani "White"


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Yay, I hope you've tried Lilacism (essie) on yourself then? My BFF grabbed my hands yesterday & shrieked "what color is that, etc etc?!"  But yikes, when I see the large pics posted, I see that I need to learn to do much better self manicure jobs!!


^yep, I got it when it was first released a few years ago. As for your mani skills, practice makes perfect [emoji6]




Kelly M said:


> Pulled out this nail polish after a few years... Had to fuss with it a bit to get it looking smooth - and I'll probably be throwing it out soon - but I was really craving white! Here's Milani "White"


^love a white mani! Have you tried adding a drop or two of thinner?


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Radical [emoji173]️


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short & Dark
essie Midnight Cami


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Dark
> essie Midnight Cami
> 
> View attachment 3441076



Love this on your nails....


----------



## Kelly M

frick&frack said:


> ^love a white mani! Have you tried adding a drop or two of thinner?


The polish isn't thick and gloppy, really. The brush is a horrible thin shape (not a french nail tip brush) and the nail polish just goes on streaky - but somehow very opaque - and almost "pulls" the rest of it off with each stroke... not sure if that makes sense. Just a very hard polish to apply!


----------



## Kelly M

Formula X "Corner Office"


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Rouge Radical [emoji173]


^this cheerful red looks lovely on you!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Dark
> essie Midnight Cami


^love that dramatic blue shimmer!




Kelly M said:


> The polish isn't thick and gloppy, really. The brush is a horrible thin shape (not a french nail tip brush) and the nail polish just goes on streaky - but somehow very opaque - and almost "pulls" the rest of it off with each stroke... not sure if that makes sense. Just a very hard polish to apply!


^I do know what you mean. I hope you find a white that you like. 




Kelly M said:


> Formula X "Corner Office"


^nice neutral!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## danniela

opi what a great opera-tunity [emoji527]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I swear my choice of nail color reflects my mood. Having a tough with my preschooler and I chose blue, afterimage wearing blue capri pants![emoji30][emoji23]

Sorry, I do not know the name of this blue glitter. part of an indie gel line.


----------



## frick&frack

danniela said:


> opi what a great opera-tunity [emoji527]


^pretty peach!




Chinese Warrior said:


> I swear my choice of nail color reflects my mood. Having a tough with my preschooler and I chose blue, afterimage wearing blue capri pants![emoji30][emoji23]
> 
> Sorry, I do not know the name of this blue glitter. part of an indie gel line.


^sorry your child was being trying, but I think that bright glittery blue must have cheered you up!


----------



## ANL1

Two of my recent manis

BE - Muse



No name polish by Erre Due topped with Yes Love 13 ( matching my new summer dress [emoji7] )


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Ming (toes)
Chanel Beige Pur (fingers)


----------



## H’sKisses

Librarychickie said:


> Essie Viva Antigua! It's a tad more green than what the camera shows.
> 
> View attachment 3427019



I love this!!! Such a pretty color, and that shimmer!


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Kimber... Great formula, super easy to apply!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Marilyn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## cmm62

Butter London "Yummy Mummy"


----------



## clydekiwi

Opi. Freedom of peach from the Washington dc collection


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Two of my recent manis
> 
> BE - Muse
> 
> No name polish by Erre Due topped with Yes Love 13 ( matching my new summer dress [emoji7] )


^so fun to match your dress, & the BE red is gorgeous! Good to see you in this thread again. 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Kimber... Great formula, super easy to apply!


^looks fabulous on you! I love Zoya. 




misstrine85 said:


> Dior Marilyn


^beautiful red!


----------



## frick&frack

cmm62 said:


> Butter London "Yummy Mummy"


^nice neutral!




clydekiwi said:


> Opi. Freedom of peach from the Washington dc collection


^great color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry Red


----------



## clydekiwi

frick&frack said:


> ^nice neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great color!



Thanks! I like the Washington dc line


----------



## clydekiwi

danniela said:


> View attachment 3444180
> 
> opi what a great opera-tunity [emoji527]



Pretty peach. Looks good with your skin tone


----------



## Kendie26

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Dark
> essie Midnight Cami
> 
> View attachment 3441076



BIGTIME [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kendie26 said:


> BIGTIME [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]



Oo thank you!! [emoji847]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry red


----------



## H’sKisses

RBL Manicurator. Very difficult to capture the shimmer!


----------



## roundandround

deliciousqt said:


> Sally Hansen Kook-A-Mango
> View attachment 3436768



Look so pretty on you! Gorgeous red mani.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Still very much in love with this OPI color Beyond the Pale Pink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436198



Lovely, will have a look for this at the store.



Kendie26 said:


> My favorite this summer-Essie "Lilacism"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439737



Very pretty esp. with the garden shot. Love gardening too.



Melora24 said:


> OPI DS classic
> View attachment 3439738



Great mani for summer...you'll enjoy wearing all the holos when the sun is all up there 



misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Rouge Radical [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440999



Gorgeous! I think if I'll pass on this one knowing I already  have 20+ reds in my stash  I like it tho when I swatched it on my nail. Decisions are sometimes difficult for a nail polish addict lol


Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & Dark
> essie Midnight Cami
> 
> View attachment 3441076



Very pretty on you!


----------



## roundandround

Kelly M said:


> Formula X "Corner Office"



Love this color on you.



ANL1 said:


> Two of my recent manis
> 
> BE - Muse
> View attachment 3445510
> 
> 
> No name polish by Erre Due topped with Yes Love 13 ( matching my new summer dress [emoji7] )
> View attachment 3445511



Great colors to wear. The mani to go with the new summer dress looks awesome. This gave me an idea yesterday when I paint my nails 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Kimber... Great formula, super easy to apply!
> 
> View attachment 3446259







misstrine85 said:


> Dior Marilyn
> 
> View attachment 3446357



 my signature nail polish, what's not to love on this one?



Hershey'sKisses said:


> RBL Manicurator. Very difficult to capture the shimmer!
> 
> View attachment 3449709



Very pretty mani!


----------



## roundandround

Dior Nirvana....not wearing for 5 years after I came home with this dress. Sorry Nirvana you deserve to go out of the dark  from time to time, promise.


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> RBL Manicurator. Very difficult to capture the shimmer!
> 
> View attachment 3449709


LOVE this! Both color & your gorgeous nails are perfectly shaped! You must be a hand model!


----------



## H’sKisses

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this! Both color & your gorgeous nails are perfectly shaped! You must be a hand model!



Lol I wish I had hand model hands and nails!!! But thanks [emoji1] it's a very pretty color, although it took 3 coats to even out.


----------



## clydekiwi

roundandround said:


> Dior Nirvana....not wearing for 5 years after I came home with this dress. Sorry Nirvana you deserve to go out of the dark  from time to time, promise.
> 
> View attachment 3449848



Pretty. Looks like tiffany blue


----------



## gatorpooh

SNS Silent Summer Night


----------



## H’sKisses

LSL Morning Glory - without topcoat on the top photo, with topcoat on the bottom photo.


----------



## misstrine85

roundandround said:


> Look so pretty on you! Gorgeous red mani.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, will have a look for this at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty esp. with the garden shot. Love gardening too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great mani for summer...you'll enjoy wearing all the holos when the sun is all up there
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I think if I'll pass on this one knowing I already  have 20+ reds in my stash  I like it tho when I swatched it on my nail. Decisions are sometimes difficult for a nail polish addict lol
> 
> 
> Very pretty on you!



You really should get it. It's very unique in my collection and it lasted a full 7 days before chipping.


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> RBL Manicurator. Very difficult to capture the shimmer!


^I can see the shimmer in the bottle. Beautiful color & shimmer!




roundandround said:


> Dior Nirvana....not wearing for 5 years after I came home with this dress. Sorry Nirvana you deserve to go out of the dark  from time to time, promise.


^it's a perfect color for the last days of summer! I'm sure it was happy to be worn again [emoji39]




gatorpooh said:


> SNS Silent Summer Night


^looks just like the night sky with that great holo microglitter!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> LSL Morning Glory - without topcoat on the top photo, with topcoat on the bottom photo.


^gorgeous blue with TC!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry Red


----------



## Lolapopp

Hershey'sKisses said:


> RBL Manicurator. Very difficult to capture the shimmer!
> 
> View attachment 3449709



I am wearing this one too and I love it! In fact I love all of my Rescue Beauty Lounge polishes. I discovered them right before she pulled the plug on them. Too bad because I love them even more than Tom Ford and Dior!


----------



## H’sKisses

Lolapopp said:


> I am wearing this one too and I love it! In fact I love all of my Rescue Beauty Lounge polishes. I discovered them right before she pulled the plug on them. Too bad because I love them even more than Tom Ford and Dior!



Yes, it was a sad day when she closed shop!


----------



## Kendie26

My neutral go to is Essie "sand tropez" but I just bought some beautiful new fall colors [emoji4]


----------



## Zenerdiode

Chanel Peridot


----------



## purly

Single coat of Whim - Marshmallow Mousse followed by a coat of Whim - Rock N Stroll
It came out looking a bit cookies and cream.


----------



## dotty8

@Kendie26: I love wearing this one, too, very neutral and interesting shade at the same time  

You should show us the new colours as well


----------



## roundandround

My bad it's not Dior Nirvana but Dior St. Tropez  I chose between the 2 colors and St. Tropez suits better with the color of my dress



clydekiwi said:


> Pretty. Looks like tiffany blue



Thank you very much for stating that it looks like "Tiffany blue"  I looked at the bottle and endeed, I painted St. Tropez lol



frick&frack said:


> ^it's a perfect color for the last days of summer! I'm sure it was happy to be worn again [emoji39]



Thanks f&f, I don't want the summer to end (yet) I want to wear more bright summery colors!



misstrine85 said:


> You really should get it. It's very unique in my collection and it lasted a full 7 days before chipping.



I already have a BU of this color... bought my first bottle when it was released and love it to bits the first time I saw this on the mags.



gatorpooh said:


> SNS Silent Summer Night
> View attachment 3452010



Very pretty!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> LSL Morning Glory - without topcoat on the top photo, with topcoat on the bottom photo.
> 
> View attachment 3452415



Loving seeing this color on you!




Kendie26 said:


> My neutral go to is Essie "sand tropez" but I just bought some beautiful new fall colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454379



What a super neat looking mani, love this soft pastel color.


----------



## roundandround

More broken nails these days 

OPI Diva of Geneva. Such a pretty and easy nail polish to apply. Gives a happy feeling looking at my fingers even if they're short IMO.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> More broken nails these days
> 
> OPI Diva of Geneva. Such a pretty and easy nail polish to apply. Gives a happy feeling looking at my fingers even if they're short IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456643



Very pretty red, I was tempted to choose this today![emoji108]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tried on a new-to-me color OPI Pink Flamingo; the application is amazing. The nail tech put on a very thick coat of top coat and I thought it was never going to dry!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Cherry


----------



## Kendie26

Not sure I love it, but it'll do for a few days! Essie " eternal optimist"


----------



## robtee

[emoji1360][emoji1387]


----------



## Kendie26

dotty8 said:


> @Kendie26: I love wearing this one, too, very neutral and interesting shade at the same time
> 
> You should show us the new colours as well



Since you asked dear dotty! I'm dying to try this Dior color ( " be Dior" 892) & the smaller Butter London 4 pack .... Red shade is named "Afters"... (& 2 nice Butter neutrals plus a mauve pink )... & finally Essie "Coat Couture" ( this might be a 2015 shade-?) [emoji4]
Glad you know & like Essie Sand Tropez as i do. [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Oops forgot to post the Butter red shade "Afters"
@dotty8


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Mercure was hiding deep in my stash so put it on while I have a little color


----------



## dotty8

Kendie26 said:


> Not sure I love it, but it'll do for a few days! Essie " eternal optimist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458697



Ha, I have this one as well  I don't own many Essies, but I really like their neutrals... I think this shade looks lovely on you 



Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked dear dotty! I'm dying to try this Dior color ( " be Dior" 892) & the smaller Butter London 4 pack .... Red shade is named "Afters"... (& 2 nice Butter neutrals plus a mauve pink )... & finally Essie "Coat Couture" ( this might be a 2015 shade-?) [emoji4]
> Glad you know & like Essie Sand Tropez as i do. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459189
> View attachment 3459190
> View attachment 3459191
> View attachment 3459192



Wow, these are all gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

dotty8 said:


> Ha, I have this one as well  I don't own many Essies, but I really like their neutrals... I think this shade looks lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, these are all gorgeous


Thanks so much dotty...wow, that's pretty cool we have a few of same shade because there must be more than a ZILLION options out there!


----------



## H’sKisses

DD Load of Baubles, without topcoat in the top photo, with topcoat in the bottom photo


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> My neutral go to is Essie "sand tropez" but I just bought some beautiful new fall colors [emoji4]


^my SIL loves that one too. 




purly said:


> Single coat of Whim - Marshmallow Mousse followed by a coat of Whim - Rock N Stroll
> It came out looking a bit cookies and cream.


^it DOES look like cookies & cream. I love it!




roundandround said:


> More broken nails these days
> 
> OPI Diva of Geneva. Such a pretty and easy nail polish to apply. Gives a happy feeling looking at my fingers even if they're short IMO.


^one of my most favorite NPs which is saying a lot. Gorgeous color! I like your nail length. 




Chinese Warrior said:


> Tried on a new-to-me color OPI Pink Flamingo; the application is amazing. The nail tech put on a very thick coat of top coat and I thought it was never going to dry!


^its a great cheerful pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Not sure I love it, but it'll do for a few days! Essie " eternal optimist"


^i think it works as a pinkish neutral like OPI tickle my France-y. Love the flamingo fabric!




Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked dear dotty! I'm dying to try this Dior color ( " be Dior" 892) & the smaller Butter London 4 pack .... Red shade is named "Afters"... (& 2 nice Butter neutrals plus a mauve pink )... & finally Essie "Coat Couture" ( this might be a 2015 shade-?) [emoji4]
> Glad you know & like Essie Sand Tropez as i do. [emoji8]


^LOVE the Dior purple [emoji7]




Kendie26 said:


> Oops forgot to post the Butter red shade "Afters"


^elegant deep red!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> DD Load of Baubles, without topcoat in the top photo, with topcoat in the bottom photo


^nice & sparkly!


----------



## deltalady

Dior Exquis
I love the shimmer!


----------



## Melora24

Sally Hansen CSM shell we dance?
I'm attempting to make this my signature polish (with a tiny bit of nail art attempt)


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Dior Exquis
> I love the shimmer!


^great color for the fall!




Melora24 said:


> Sally Hansen CSM shell we dance?
> I'm attempting to make this my signature polish (with a tiny bit of nail art attempt)


^i like the doticure!


----------



## Fittold

I am wearing a nude color nail polish and I am fed up of using flashy color nail polish. Nude color is elegant and perfect.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ I'm going through a bit of a nude phase too...


----------



## Melora24

What's great with nude, is that chips are less visible


----------



## Kendie26

Essie "Chinchilly"... Might look purplish in pic but to my eye it's a blend of purple grey & brown!


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Essie "Chinchilly"... Might look purplish in pic but to my eye it's a blend of purple grey & brown!



It's a classic fall taupe!


----------



## ANL1

Nfu Oh 65 [emoji173] 



China glaze below deck + china glaze fairy dust



Maybelline violet temptation



Sally Hansen Crystalline (3 coats)


----------



## theITbag

Essie Fall 2016 Gogo geisha!  Love it!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Back to short nails with SNS Corvette Red. I have OPI Big Apple Red on my toes and it's a perfect match.


----------



## H’sKisses

Cupcake Polish What In Carnation?

The top photo with flash is closer to how light it is in person... Neither photo does it justice! It's such a pretty, delicate color that I wish I could capture!


----------



## frick&frack

ANL1 said:


> Nfu Oh 65 [emoji173]
> China glaze below deck + china glaze fairy dust
> Maybelline violet temptation
> Sally Hansen Crystalline (3 coats)


^awesome nfu oh holo! The violet temptation mani is my favorite. Love that color shift. 




theITbag said:


> Essie Fall 2016 Gogo geisha!  Love it!!!


^lovely light shade!




gatorpooh said:


> Back to short nails with SNS Corvette Red. I have OPI Big Apple Red on my toes and it's a perfect match.


^I love a red mani on nubbins!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Cupcake Polish What In Carnation?
> 
> The top photo with flash is closer to how light it is in person... Neither photo does it justice! It's such a pretty, delicate color that I wish I could capture!


^it looks like a beautiful color!


----------



## H’sKisses

I couldn't resist a sunlight shot... The color is so different from the indoor shots


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mavala candy pink. I love this brand, absolutely need to stock up on more colors year end in Europe.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Mavala candy pink. I love this brand, absolutely need to stock up on more colors year end in Europe.



This happy pink looks great on you!


----------



## adler89

I got one of Rita Ora's for Maybelline and they're gorgeous, very pigmented although they do harm the nail a bit...


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel Midnight Blue


----------



## Nicole W

Dulce de Leche from OPI. Had a mani and pedi yesterday


----------



## roundandround

Chinese Warrior said:


> Very pretty red, I was tempted to choose this today![emoji108]



I agree! Red is one favorite color of mine! Thank you!



frick&frack said:


> ^one of my most favorite NPs which is saying a lot. Gorgeous color! I like your nail length.


Thanks f&f! I love this color much that I also painted my tosssiess  with this 




theITbag said:


> Essie Fall 2016 Gogo geisha!  Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463562



Oh I really love seeing this nude color on you, pretty!



Kendie26 said:


> Oops forgot to post the Butter red shade "Afters"
> @dotty8
> View attachment 3459193



Love the Dior and Butter London shades.



deltalady said:


> Dior Exquis
> I love the shimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460719



Love looking this on you!



ANL1 said:


> Nfu Oh 65 [emoji173]
> View attachment 3463383
> 
> 
> China glaze below deck + china glaze fairy dust
> View attachment 3463384
> 
> 
> Maybelline violet temptation
> View attachment 3463385
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Crystalline (3 coats)
> View attachment 3463386



Great manis ANL! Nfu Oh is stunning......I remember how your Gosh Holo mani made me drool on here (some years ago) 



theITbag said:


> Essie Fall 2016 Gogo geisha!  Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463562



Love this color on you!


----------



## roundandround

gatorpooh said:


> Back to short nails with SNS Corvette Red. I have OPI Big Apple Red on my toes and it's a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463625



WOW that looks awesome...so glossy.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Mavala candy pink. I love this brand, absolutely need to stock up on more colors year end in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466003



Pretty pink. I have no experience with this nps even if I see them here. I find it quiet expensive, small bottles lol. Well, maybe not...I also bought Dior minis. Maybe I should have a closer look at this brand.


----------



## purly

I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.

Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket

It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.

I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.


----------



## chowlover2

purly said:


> View attachment 3467806
> 
> I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
> Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
> Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
> Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket
> 
> It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.
> 
> I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.


That looks great! You are very talented!


----------



## msmsytique

Chanel Vibrato


----------



## purly

chowlover2 said:


> That looks great! You are very talented!



It's not any more complicated than painting your nails, I promise! The nail art pen makes it so easy it's ridiculous.

(But thank you for the compliment.)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

purly said:


> View attachment 3467806
> 
> I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
> Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
> Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
> Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket
> 
> It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.
> 
> I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.



You did great!!! It looks so glam & fun!


----------



## H’sKisses

msmsytique said:


> Chanel Vibrato
> View attachment 3467811



Love the blue! Does it stain the nails? I usually have to do double base for dark/vibrant blues.


----------



## roundandround

purly said:


> View attachment 3467806
> 
> I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
> Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
> Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
> Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket
> 
> It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.
> 
> I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.



Great looking mani, great colors.



msmsytique said:


> Chanel Vibrato
> View attachment 3467811



Beautiful color.


----------



## roundandround

Essie Mojito Madness for the weekend. LOVE MY MOJITO


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I bought this today:



But not sure if I should wear it tonight...
I've gotten seriously lazy with my manicures in recent weeks!


----------



## Kelly M

Loving this color for the fall! It's OPI's Guys & Galaxies


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - In The Lobby


I really love it! Vampy red & short! I think this will be my go-to autumn look!

Excuse the bad paint job, I had 5 mins to do my nails! I'm impressed they aren't much worse!!


----------



## cmm62

purly said:


> View attachment 3467806
> 
> I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
> Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
> Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
> Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket
> 
> It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.
> 
> I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.




This is awesome! What do you think of the Pacifica top/base coats?



Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - In The Lobby
> View attachment 3468742
> 
> I really love it! Vampy red & short! I think this will be my go-to autumn look!
> 
> Excuse the bad paint job, I had 5 mins to do my nails! I'm impressed they aren't much worse!!



If you did that in five minutes I am super impressed! They look great and ready for fall!


----------



## msmsytique

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the blue! Does it stain the nails? I usually have to do double base for dark/vibrant blues.



I don't think so, I usually just use one coat for basecoat and 2 color and then fast dry topcoat.   Sorry, it's funny but I don't think I've ever noticed if it stains. I usually have that problem when I use darker colors like burgundy. When I take it off, I will update you [emoji6]


----------



## msmsytique

roundandround said:


> Great looking mani, great colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color.



Thanks!


----------



## Kelly M

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - In The Lobby
> View attachment 3468742
> 
> I really love it! Vampy red & short! I think this will be my go-to autumn look!
> 
> Excuse the bad paint job, I had 5 mins to do my nails! I'm impressed they aren't much worse!!


For 5 minutes, that's pretty amazing!!


----------



## purly

cmm62 said:


> This is awesome! What do you think of the Pacifica top/base coats?


I like that they're 7 free. I haven't worn it long enough or enough times to know if they're long lasting yet.


----------



## theITbag

Loving the Essie Fall 2016 colors!!!  Kimono-over...deep rich purple.


----------



## goodbyeblues

Strawberry Fields by China Glaze! It's still summer over here!


----------



## coconutsboston

559 DND gel polish - Teenage Dream


----------



## Sophie-Rose

That's an amazing pink!!


----------



## Kalos

goodbyeblues said:


> Strawberry Fields by China Glaze! It's still summer over here!



This is an amazing colour, I think I might have to try and track down a bottle.


----------



## goodbyeblues

Kalos said:


> This is an amazing colour, I think I might have to try and track down a bottle.


I really like it too! It's nice and bright and the golden shimmer is really pretty. It looks like it's available on Amazon or eBay if you're looking!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #74  rouge over noir


----------



## Jodee00

Madam glam color changing gel!


----------



## H’sKisses

Jodee00 said:


> View attachment 3471649
> View attachment 3471650
> View attachment 3471651
> 
> Madam glam color changing gel!



Love it! I'm a huge fan of thermals!


----------



## Jodee00

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it! I'm a huge fan of thermals!



Thank you!! Me too I love how you kind of get two colors for one! every time you look at them they are a different shade!


----------



## cmm62

Jodee00 said:


> View attachment 3471649
> View attachment 3471650
> View attachment 3471651
> 
> Madam glam color changing gel!



So cool! Love this


----------



## roundandround

Kelly M said:


> Loving this color for the fall! It's OPI's Guys & Galaxies





Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - In The Lobby
> View attachment 3468742
> 
> I really love it! Vampy red & short! I think this will be my go-to autumn look!
> 
> Excuse the bad paint job, I had 5 mins to do my nails! I'm impressed they aren't much worse!!



Pretty manis for the autumn Kelly M & Sophie-Rose!

Sophie-Rose, my5 mins. mani will not look as neat as yours I guess.



theITbag said:


> Loving the Essie Fall 2016 colors!!!  Kimono-over...deep rich purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469325



I love this mani, so darn pretty, shiny and vampy!



goodbyeblues said:


> Strawberry Fields by China Glaze! It's still summer over here!



Looks fab on you than on me. I bought a bottle and even just looking at it made me happy.



coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3469921
> 
> 
> 559 DND gel polish - Teenage Dream



That's a pretty and happy color on you!



Jodee00 said:


> View attachment 3471649
> View attachment 3471650
> View attachment 3471651
> 
> Madam glam color changing gel!



Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

China Glaze DV8


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #74 rouge over noir.. liking more today then I did a few days ago


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Rimmel Midnight Blue


^very elegant mani!




purly said:


> I've been feeling inspired by the NYFW photos showing the "graphic nail trend," so I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Base and top coat: Pacifica 7 Free
> Design metallic brown base: Deborah Lippmann - Physical Attraction
> Design silver stripe: Sally Hansen - i  nail art pen in silver (420)
> Design golden detail: Butter London - Return Ticket
> 
> It was much easier to do than I expected! I just painted the base coat, painted the brown coat as normal, drew the silver curve using the pen, filled in under the curve using the sparkly gold polish, then painted the top coat. The hardest part was waiting for the nails to dry in between the layers! I actually did the base and brown yesterday and finished the details today.
> 
> I like that it's subdued enough to not be "distracting," but still manages to be really pretty and different.


^great job! You chose some lovely fall colors for this mani. 




msmsytique said:


> Chanel Vibrato


^gorgeous bright blue!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Essie Mojito Madness for the weekend. LOVE MY MOJITO


^fantadtoc green! Love it on you. 




Kelly M said:


> Loving this color for the fall! It's OPI's Guys & Galaxies


^I adore burgundy for the fall. Fabulous mani!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie - In The Lobby
> I really love it! Vampy red & short! I think this will be my go-to autumn look!
> 
> Excuse the bad paint job, I had 5 mins to do my nails! I'm impressed they aren't much worse!!


^you made the right choice to wear this. I love it! It's a perfect rich fall color.


----------



## frick&frack

theITbag said:


> Loving the Essie Fall 2016 colors!!!  Kimono-over...deep rich purple.


^what a great vamp!




goodbyeblues said:


> Strawberry Fields by China Glaze! It's still summer over here!


^this is a favorite of mine [emoji175]




coconutsboston said:


> 559 DND gel polish - Teenage Dream


^pretty pink!


----------



## frick&frack

Jodee00 said:


> Madam glam color changing gel!


^outstanding color shift!




roundandround said:


> China Glaze DV8


^awesome! Love those original holos.


----------



## chowlover2

Ciate Napa, perfect color for fall!


----------



## msmsytique

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the blue! Does it stain the nails? I usually have to do double base for dark/vibrant blues.



No stained nails and I use zoya nail polish remover [emoji51]


----------



## msmsytique

Pacific Palisades by Lauren B. Beauty [emoji171]


----------



## taniherd

hotshot said:


> YSL #74 rouge over noir.. liking more today then I did a few days ago



Post a pic? Please.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Essie Mojito Madness for the weekend. LOVE MY MOJITO
> 
> View attachment 3468084



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so pretty & unique!


----------



## Kendie26

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3472851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Palisades by Lauren B. Beauty [emoji171]



[emoji173]️ what a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Kendie26

Dior " Gris Trianon"


----------



## frick&frack

msmsytique said:


> Pacific Palisades by Lauren B. Beauty [emoji171]


^what a gorgeous shade of purple!




Kendie26 said:


> Dior " Gris Trianon"


^great neutral for fall!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kendie26 said:


> Dior " Gris Trianon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473428


I love this! So fall-y!


----------



## msmsytique

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️ what a gorgeous purple!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## coconutsboston

roundandround said:


> China Glaze DV8
> 
> View attachment 3472700


Very cool color!


----------



## msmsytique

frick&frack said:


> ^what a gorgeous shade of purple!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great neutral for fall!



Thanks [emoji51]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Morgan Taylor I'm Charmed


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

theITbag said:


> Loving the Essie Fall 2016 colors!!!  Kimono-over...deep rich purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469325


Love this color! It looks great on you.


----------



## msmsytique

Steel Grey by Burberry [emoji7] this color has beautiful gold veining throughout


----------



## Sophie-Rose

msmsytique said:


> Steel Grey by Burberry [emoji7] this color has beautiful gold veining throughout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475052



Gorgeous color!!!!!!
I'm adding this to my must-have list!


----------



## msmsytique

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous color!!!!!!
> I'm adding this to my must-have list!



Yay! It's gorg!


----------



## clydekiwi

msmsytique said:


> Steel Grey by Burberry [emoji7] this color has beautiful gold veining throughout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475052



I need this


----------



## msmsytique

clydekiwi said:


> I need this



Yes, you do [emoji6][emoji51]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Morgan Taylor I'm Charmed


^I haven't heard of this brand. Looks like a pretty soft white. 




msmsytique said:


> Steel Grey by Burberry [emoji7] this color has beautiful gold veining throughout


^the gold shimmer brings this to another level!


----------



## msmsytique

frick&frack said:


> ^I haven't heard of this brand. Looks like a pretty soft white.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the gold shimmer brings this to another level!



It's so pretty, it's only in certain lights that you can see it.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^fantadtoc green! Love it on you.



Thanks f&f, love this Essie green.




frick&frack said:


> ^awesome! Love those original holos.





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so pretty & unique!





coconutsboston said:


> Very cool color!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## roundandround

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3472851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Palisades by Lauren B. Beauty [emoji171]



What a gorgeous color on you, very pretty!



Kendie26 said:


> Dior " Gris Trianon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473428



Perfect fall mani on you. The sheep charm is so adorable!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Morgan Taylor I'm Charmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474566



Fab mani on you!



msmsytique said:


> Steel Grey by Burberry [emoji7] this color has beautiful gold veining throughout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475052



What a fantastic mani! This reminds me of Estee Lauder Metallic Sage released some years ago. Í should wear it again soon.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> What a gorgeous color on you, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect fall mani on you. The sheep charm is so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab mani on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic mani! This reminds me of Estee Lauder Metallic Sage released some years ago. Í should wear it again soon.


Thanks kindly roundandround! I have a special obsession w/ sheep


----------



## taniherd

CrowsToes Huginn & Muninn


----------



## msmsytique

roundandround said:


> What a gorgeous color on you, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect fall mani on you. The sheep charm is so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab mani on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic mani! This reminds me of Estee Lauder Metallic Sage released some years ago. Í should wear it again soon.



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## monksmom

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3472851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Palisades by Lauren B. Beauty [emoji171]


Very pretty color!


----------



## msmsytique

monksmom said:


> Very pretty color!



Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes Huginn & Muninn



Fabulous blurple! The shimmer is gorgeous.


----------



## Kelly M

Fully embracing the fall  
Formula X "Black Matter"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red & like the above color


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly M said:


> Fully embracing the fall
> Formula X "Black Matter"



Yay! Love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## msmsytique

Fairy Tailor by Essie Gel Couture


----------



## twin-fun

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3480612
> 
> 
> Fairy Tailor by Essie Gel Couture


This pastel pink looks so pretty with your skin tone! I love this color palette on others but it's a complete fail on me.


----------



## msmsytique

twin-fun said:


> This pastel pink looks so pretty with your skin tone! I love this color palette on others but it's a complete fail on me.



Thank you! I struggle with pinks  in general because I don't feel it works with my skin tone but for some reason I keep buying them [emoji1]


----------



## SakuraSakura

twin-fun said:


> This pastel pink looks so pretty with your skin tone! I love this color palette on others but it's a complete fail on me.



I agree. Your skin tone is stunning!


----------



## msmsytique

SakuraSakura said:


> I agree. Your skin tone is stunning!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## grand_duchess

Essie - Good as Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoke Red


----------



## fendifemale

WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"


----------



## Swcharm87

Revlon seductress


----------



## Sophie-Rose

fendifemale said:


> WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"



Damn!! That is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!
[emoji7]


----------



## fendifemale

Sophie-Rose said:


> Damn!! That is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji7]


Thanks! I have the blue one too. I think it's a replica of Barry M jelly polishes. Remember when Barry M Watermelon was all the craze? Well these are very similar in formula.


----------



## chowlover2

fendifemale said:


> WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"


That is gorgeous!


----------



## ManilaMama

CND Shellac in "Field Fox"


----------



## fendifemale

chowlover2 said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thanks Chow!


----------



## pmburk

OPI A Color to Diner For


----------



## sb1212

ManilaMama said:


> CND Shellac in "Field Fox"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489074



I love this color!!!


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> OPI A Color to Diner For



Adding a pic


----------



## Kendie26

Butter London ... color "Ta-Ta" ( grey) in a sampler box set from Nordstrom


----------



## fendifemale

Kendie26 said:


> Butter London ... color "Ta-Ta" ( grey) in a sampler box set from Nordstrom
> View attachment 3489821


I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

fendifemale said:


> I love it!


thanks so much fendifemale! I love your "Edie in Pink"....that's an amazing color!! Your avatar is too cute for words!


----------



## frick&frack

fendifemale said:


> WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"


^woooow![emoji7] gorgeous pink! I'm going to have to go get a bottle of that. 




Swcharm87 said:


> Revlon seductress


^nice & vampy for the season!




fendifemale said:


> Thanks! I have the blue one too. I think it's a replica of Barry M jelly polishes. Remember when Barry M Watermelon was all the craze? Well these are very similar in formula.


^really? Looks like I'm going to have to get them all [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

ManilaMama said:


> CND Shellac in "Field Fox"


^nice neutral!




pmburk said:


> Adding a pic


^lovely color for fall!




Kendie26 said:


> Butter London ... color "Ta-Ta" ( grey) in a sampler box set from Nordstrom


^I like this shade for the fall. It looks like it has some taupe in it. (I've got to start embracing fall colors soon.)


----------



## ManilaMama

sb1212 said:


> I love this color!!!





frick&frack said:


> ^nice neutral!



Thanks so much! It's my first time posting here. I get my nails done religiously so I'll post every time I get new colors done. 

I like this thread. Gives me so much ideas!!


----------



## fendifemale

Kendie26 said:


> thanks so much fendifemale! I love your "Edie in Pink"....that's an amazing color!! Your avatar is too cute for words!


Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

frick&frack said:


> ^woooow![emoji7] gorgeous pink! I'm going to have to go get a bottle of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ^nice & vampy for the season!
> 
> 
> 
> ^really? Looks like I'm going to have to get them all [emoji6]


Yeah the blue one is called Case Of the Blues I think. An inky navy. Very pretty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

ManilaMama said:


> Thanks so much! It's my first time posting here. I get my nails done religiously so I'll post every time I get new colors done.
> 
> I like this thread. Gives me so much ideas!!


^welcome! Looking forward to seeing your pics around here. 




fendifemale said:


> Yeah the blue one is called Case Of the Blues I think. An inky navy. Very pretty.


^[emoji106]




Jennylovespolishes said:


> MelodySusie Durable nail gel polish


^fun mani! Did you paint it?


----------



## coconutsboston

pmburk said:


> Adding a pic


Gorgeous red!


----------



## misstrine85

Essie Starry Starry Nights (old version). I often ask my dad which color to wear when I can't decide, and he always says "mint green and Chanel". No dad, I can't wear Jade ALL the time [emoji1] so this time he said: something night sky [emoji173]️


----------



## sb1212

Cnd Dark Dahlia


----------



## roundandround

msmsytique said:


> View attachment 3480612
> 
> 
> Fairy Tailor by Essie Gel Couture



OMG this is so pretty on you! LOVE!



fendifemale said:


> WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"



STUNNING! Looks like strawberry syrup, looks so juicy 



ManilaMama said:


> CND Shellac in "Field Fox"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489074



Very pretty nude on you!



pmburk said:


> Adding a pic



Sp pretty, I have no idea that this color from Opi is my kind of red too.


----------



## kkfiregirl

fendifemale said:


> WetNWild Candy Gloss- "Edie in Pink"



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3493089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnd Dark Dahlia



Love the contrast with your skin. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rose Fusion


----------



## sb1212

kkfiregirl said:


> Love the contrast with your skin. [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## msmsytique

Last week was We'll Never be Royals by color club (color shifting -you can check out my IG I made a little video about this) 






This week it's Angora Cardi by Essie [emoji4]


----------



## cmm62

msmsytique said:


> Last week was We'll Never be Royals by color club (color shifting -you can check out my IG I made a little video about this)
> 
> View attachment 3493739
> 
> View attachment 3493740
> 
> 
> This week it's Angora Cardi by Essie [emoji4]
> View attachment 3493741



Both of these are gorgeous!!


----------



## msmsytique

cmm62 said:


> Both of these are gorgeous!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Yara


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Essie Starry Starry Nights (old version). I often ask my dad which color to wear when I can't decide, and he always says "mint green and Chanel". No dad, I can't wear Jade ALL the time [emoji1] so this time he said: something night sky [emoji173]️


^LOL about your dad! He picked a great one this time. 




sb1212 said:


> Cnd Dark Dahlia


^perfect for this time of year!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Rose Fusion


^love the rose gold! [emoji7]




msmsytique said:


> Last week was We'll Never be Royals by color club (color shifting -you can check out my IG I made a little video about this)
> 
> This week it's Angora Cardi by Essie [emoji4]


^cool color shift & fab rich color for fall!




sunglow said:


> Zoya Yara


^perfect Fall green!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

msmsytique said:


> Last week was We'll Never be Royals by color club (color shifting -you can check out my IG I made a little video about this)
> 
> View attachment 3493739
> 
> View attachment 3493740
> 
> 
> This week it's Angora Cardi by Essie [emoji4]
> View attachment 3493741



That Color Club is pretty amazing and I really like your IG!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## deltalady

My favorite red Essie Bordeaux


----------



## cupcakegirl

opi- don't bossa nova me around


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> My favorite red Essie Bordeaux


^WOW that's gorgeous! You're making me want to wear fall colors. Thanks for that; I wasn't sure it was going to happen this year. 




cupcakegirl said:


> opi- don't bossa nova me around


^lovely soft color!


----------



## Kendie26

Had to go with my trusty neutral fave for business meeting /trip ...Essie "Sand Tropez"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano red


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Had to go with my trusty neutral fave for business meeting /trip ...Essie "Sand Tropez"



Looks great on you! That's a beautiful rose in the background.


----------



## msmsytique

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That Color Club is pretty amazing and I really like your IG!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## msmsytique

frick&frack said:


> ^love the rose gold! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> ^cool color shift & fab rich color for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ^perfect Fall green!



Thanks! [emoji51]


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish Dope Jam


----------



## roundandround

msmsytique said:


> Last week was We'll Never be Royals by color club (color shifting -you can check out my IG I made a little video about this)
> 
> View attachment 3493739
> 
> View attachment 3493740
> 
> 
> This week it's Angora Cardi by Essie [emoji4]
> View attachment 3493741



This Color Club color is amazing, color shift is beautiful.

Angora Cardi is so perfect for fall!


----------



## msmsytique

roundandround said:


> This Color Club color is amazing, color shift is beautiful.
> 
> Angora Cardi is so perfect for fall!



Agree about Angora Cardi and thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks guys.


----------



## coconutsboston




----------



## coconutsboston

Kendie26 said:


> Had to go with my trusty neutral fave for business meeting /trip ...Essie "Sand Tropez"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497686



Beautiful neutral on you!


----------



## goodbyeblues

OPI I Manicure For Beads - perfect summer/fall transitional color!


----------



## Bootlover07

goodbyeblues said:


> OPI I Manicure For Beads - perfect summer/fall transitional color!



Aah I have this color and haven't worn it in a while; I think I'll break it out tomorrow thanks to this...looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Bootlover07 said:


> Aah I have this color and haven't worn it in a while; I think I'll break it out tomorrow thanks to this...looks amazing on you!!!


Aw, thank you! I just got some of the colors from this collection so I'm excited to try the rest of them out. I love this one though, purple is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Bootlover07

goodbyeblues said:


> Aw, thank you! I just got some of the colors from this collection so I'm excited to try the rest of them out. I love this one though, purple is one of my favorite colors!



Mine too!!! It's a great collection; I also have She's a Bad Mufuletta and it's gorgeous too!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Bootlover07 said:


> Mine too!!! It's a great collection; I also have She's a Bad Mufuletta and it's gorgeous too!


That one is really pretty! I also love I'm Sooo Swamped and Show Us Your Tips (lol). Beautiful colors.


----------



## Kendie26

goodbyeblues said:


> OPI I Manicure For Beads - perfect summer/fall transitional color!


LOVE this color....looks lovely on you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Red


----------



## chowlover2

Burberry Steel Grey


----------



## pmburk

Nexgen dip mani in #56 metallic black cherry.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish Dope Jam


^I looooooove this shade of pink. It looks amazing on you!




coconutsboston said:


> View attachment 3500363


^great rich Fall color!




goodbyeblues said:


> OPI I Manicure For Beads - perfect summer/fall transitional color!


^it's the perfect purple for fall!




pmburk said:


> Nexgen dip mani in #56 metallic black cherry.


^this looks like a sophisticated shade of brown.


----------



## cupcakegirl

BL union jack black


----------



## cupcakegirl

goodbyeblues said:


> OPI I Manicure For Beads - perfect summer/fall transitional color!


Pretty!!!


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> ^I looooooove this shade of pink. It looks amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great rich Fall color!
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's the perfect purple for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ^this looks like a sophisticated shade of brown.



Thank you F&F [emoji4]


----------



## Fefeegirl

Fireball by ORLY one of my favorites.


----------



## andjela

China Glaze Flip Flop fantasy  It is so for summer , but I went for it


----------



## coconutsboston

Fefeegirl said:


> View attachment 3502532
> 
> Fireball by ORLY one of my favorites.


This color looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

cupcakegirl said:


> BL union jack black


^perfect for Halloween!




Fefeegirl said:


> Fireball by ORLY one of my favorites.


^this color is fantastic on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Worst self mani ever [emoji33]but wanted to post this color for any dark purple lovers out there... Essie "Coat  Couture"


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## sunglow

OPI Suzi - The First Lady of Nails


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Accessoire [emoji173]️


----------



## Fefeegirl

Red-and Black tip for Halloween


----------



## Jaanoo

Essie gel in sweater weather on my finger nails and Essie nails polish in sand tropez on my toe nails ..


----------



## Aeolos

sunglow said:


> OPI Suzi - The First Lady of Nails
> View attachment 3507043


Your photo made me to get a green nail polish today


----------



## alaynac

Essie Bikini so Teeny! My favorite, if my nails weren't so messed up right now I'd take a pic


----------



## sunglow

Aeolos said:


> Your photo made me to get a green nail polish today



You can never go wrong with green!


----------



## Bootlover07

sunglow said:


> OPI Suzi - The First Lady of Nails
> View attachment 3507043



Ok, now I need to go buy this! I love this color and it's surprisingly neutral!


----------



## Via_04

Wearing navy by Rimmel plus stamping by Konad


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Flamboyant


----------



## roundandround

Double post


----------



## Kendie26

Truly embarassed with my poor mani skills lately & I will clean this one up a bit but the color is so pretty so I wanted to post it


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Truly embarassed with my poor mani skills lately & I will clean this one up a bit but the color is so pretty so I wanted to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512903
> View attachment 3512904


Beautiful on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant
> 
> View attachment 3510280



Is that the gel formula?


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Worst self mani ever [emoji33]but wanted to post this color for any dark purple lovers out there... Essie "Coat  Couture"


^fabulous purple! It's got a great shimmer too. 




sunglow said:


> OPI Suzi - The First Lady of Nails


^this rich army green looks fantastic on you!




misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Accessoire [emoji173]️


^love that deep burgundy for fall!




Fefeegirl said:


> Red-and Black tip for Halloween


^fun & festive!


----------



## frick&frack

Via_04 said:


> Wearing navy by Rimmel plus stamping by Konad


^excellent stamping work!




roundandround said:


> Chanel Rouge Flamboyant


^beautiful bright red mani! I know Mr. R is happy [emoji6]




Kendie26 said:


> Truly embarassed with my poor mani skills lately & I will clean this one up a bit but the color is so pretty so I wanted to post it


^GORGEOUS color! Is it similar to OPI deva of Geneva? I need to get that color (I have the OPI, so I'm hoping it's similar).


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful on you!


thanks kindly chowlover...clearly I need lessons in application ...it was a messy, poor job on my behalf but the color made up for it a little bit!


----------



## Kendie26

^GORGEOUS color! Is it similar to OPI deva of Geneva? I need to get that color (I have the OPI, so I'm hoping it's similar).[/QUOTE]
@frick&frack 
thanks f&f....I will definitely keep a lookout for the OPI color that is similar this dior!


----------



## fendifemale

NYC Animal Instinct


----------



## Love Of My Life

DEborah Lipman My old flame & must add the worst polish I have ever used.. chipped within a few hours of having it on..


----------



## msmsytique

Black Cherry [emoji523] by Tom Ford and I started a hashtag on IG #tpfnails where I will be posting my nail polish color as well, I'm kinda of surprised we didn't already have a IG thread [emoji4]


----------



## theITbag

msmsytique said:


> Black Cherry [emoji523] by Tom Ford and I started a hashtag on IG #tpfnails where I will be posting my nail polish color as well, I'm kinda of surprised we didn't already have a IG thread [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513771



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## twin-fun

Red My Fortune Cookie by OPI


----------



## frick&frack

fendifemale said:


> NYC Animal Instinct


^this coral is beautiful on you!




msmsytique said:


> Black Cherry [emoji523] by Tom Ford and I started a hashtag on IG #tpfnails where I will be posting my nail polish color as well, I'm kinda of surprised we didn't already have a IG thread [emoji4]


^love the edgy vamp mani!


----------



## kkfiregirl

msmsytique said:


> Black Cherry [emoji523] by Tom Ford and I started a hashtag on IG #tpfnails where I will be posting my nail polish color as well, I'm kinda of surprised we didn't already have a IG thread [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513771



OMG - did you paint this yourself? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Aeolos

Amazing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## pmburk

Dipped powder mani in Amazing Nail Concepts #60 Metallic Black.


----------



## sb1212

cnd rouge rite


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Dipped powder mani in Amazing Nail Concepts #60 Metallic Black.


^very cool! I haven't heard of this method yet. 




sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3514924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnd rouge rite


^gorgeous pinky red! Great to see your beautiful nails.


----------



## pmburk

frick&frack said:


> ^very cool! I haven't heard of this method yet.



It is crazy popular here, basically a thin colored acrylic overlay that lasts 2-3 weeks. Stays shiny and no chips. I was getting gel manis before, but couldn't get more than a week out of them.  I'm really impressed with this method.


----------



## sunglow

Nails Inc Gloucester Crescent (please ignore my horrible rush job)


----------



## msmsytique

theITbag said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## msmsytique

kkfiregirl said:


> OMG - did you paint this yourself? It's gorgeous!!



Yes, these dark colors are a struggle haha [emoji23] but it takes patience and good nail polish remover. Thanks!


----------



## msmsytique

pmburk said:


> Dipped powder mani in Amazing Nail Concepts #60 Metallic Black.



Love this [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

msmsytique said:


> Yes, these dark colors are a struggle haha [emoji23] but it takes patience and good nail polish remover. Thanks!



I'm impressed! You're welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Occy

Chrome Pure Powder, Magic Powder, Mirror Powder Silver Kit by Sparkle&Co.


----------



## frick&frack

sunglow said:


> Nails Inc Gloucester Crescent (please ignore my horrible rush job)



This looks like a slate gray blue. Is that right? I just love a good gray blue.


----------



## sunglow

frick&frack said:


> This looks like a slate gray blue. Is that right? I just love a good gray blue.



Yes, I think that's a good description. It's such a pretty color.


----------



## Kendie26

sunglow said:


> Nails Inc Gloucester Crescent (please ignore my horrible rush job)
> View attachment 3515606



Really pretty! I'm so loving grey-blues right now![emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Butter /London in "Ta-Tai"
	

		
			
		

		
	




Came in a 4 color sampler box set I got at Nordstrom


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Butter /London in "Ta-Tai"
> Came in a 4 color sampler box set I got at Nordstrom



It's a great neutral for Fall!


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Diva


----------



## Librarychickie

Cirque Rouge Rockefeller


----------



## Librarychickie

A better representation of the color. I'm really loving this one!


----------



## coconutsboston

sunglow said:


> Nails Inc Gloucester Crescent (please ignore my horrible rush job)
> View attachment 3515606


This is a fantastic griege!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kendie26 said:


> Butter /London in "Ta-Tai"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516259
> View attachment 3516260
> 
> Came in a 4 color sampler box set I got at Nordstrom


This color looks fantastic on you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Librarychickie said:


> A better representation of the color. I'm really loving this one!
> View attachment 3516873


I love this, too! Beautiful red.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Two OPI this week: 

Fingers: Party in my Cabana. This bottle is more than 5 years old, still applies like a dream.[emoji106]

Toes: Yoga-ta Get This Blue! Loving this shimmery blue, I have to try it on my fingers.


----------



## Kendie26

coconutsboston said:


> This color looks fantastic on you!


you are so sweet....thanks kindly coconutsboston! I think greys are my new favorite nail polish color


----------



## roundandround

Zoya Cheryl which I got from a dear friend across the sea some years ago

I'm not really into autumn colors yet but throwing a look at this beautiful color made me embrace the autumn immediately. Thank you very much dear np fairy!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Accessoire [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3507235





msmsytique said:


> Black Cherry [emoji523] by Tom Ford and I started a hashtag on IG #tpfnails where I will be posting my nail polish color as well, I'm kinda of surprised we didn't already have a IG thread [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513771



These are gorgeous on both of you and so perfect for fall.  I need these colors in my life right now.


----------



## dotty8

OPI Sweet Heart on a cold autumn morning


----------



## sunglow

Deborah Lippmann All Night Long


----------



## frick&frack

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Diva


^I love a good vampy mani!




Librarychickie said:


> Cirque Rouge Rockefeller


^what a gorgeous red!




Chinese Warrior said:


> Two OPI this week:
> 
> Fingers: Party in my Cabana. This bottle is more than 5 years old, still applies like a dream.[emoji106]
> 
> Toes: Yoga-ta Get This Blue! Loving this shimmery blue, I have to try it on my fingers.


^you picked great colors this week! The pink is lovely on you.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Zoya Cheryl which I got from a dear friend across the sea some years ago
> 
> I'm not really into autumn colors yet but throwing a look at this beautiful color made me embrace the autumn immediately. Thank you very much dear np fairy!


^the color is perfect for November, & it looks fabulous on you! I love the shimmer. I just changed to a similar color myself. 




dotty8 said:


> OPI Sweet Heart on a cold autumn morning


^pretty soft pink!




sunglow said:


> Deborah Lippmann All Night Long


^this is another rich brown perfect for November. Love it!


----------



## purly

Urban Decay - Plague


----------



## frick&frack

purly said:


> Urban Decay - Plague



Very cool vampy purple!


----------



## Kendie26

dotty8 said:


> OPI Sweet Heart on a cold autumn morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519825
> View attachment 3519826



Always [emoji173]️d this color but DANG woman, you have the most gorgeous hands!! I'm jealous [emoji23][emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## msmsytique

Forgot to post this one from this weekend ... Sheer Fantasy by Essie part of the Gel Couture line


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## roundandround

Sophie-Rose said:


> Is that the gel formula?



Sorry, I forgot to answer you. It's not a gel but the formula is awesome. This was released in autumn 2014.


----------



## frick&frack

msmsytique said:


> Forgot to post this one from this weekend ... Sheer Fantasy by Essie part of the Gel Couture line



You sure do have beautiful nails! I love that I can see your gorgeous long nail beds because this np is sheer.


----------



## dotty8

Kendie26 said:


> Always [emoji173]️d this color but DANG woman, you have the most gorgeous hands!! I'm jealous [emoji23][emoji106][emoji4]



Ha, thank you! 

Today - YSL Rose Futuriste


----------



## frick&frack

dotty8 said:


> Today - YSL Rose Futuriste



That's a fabulous shade of pink! It puts a smile on my face.


----------



## msmsytique

frick&frack said:


> You sure do have beautiful nails! I love that I can see your gorgeous long nail beds because this np is sheer.



Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## H’sKisses

CL Farida, such a pretty Fall color! Application was great, too.


----------



## taniherd

Zoya Talia


----------



## cmm62

Dior - Steel Grey


----------



## coconutsboston

sunglow said:


> OPI Suzi - The First Lady of Nails
> View attachment 3507043


I love this color! It looks so different from the swatch I saw!


----------



## coconutsboston

I've got on ol' reliable - Black Cherry Chutney by OPI.  I forgot to snap a "fresh" pic and my nails are grown out a bit now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fresh mani with RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Farida, such a pretty Fall color! Application was great, too.


^this is my IDEAL Thanksgiving color! Love it [emoji7]




taniherd said:


> Zoya Talia


^lovely rich turquoise for Fall! 




cmm62 said:


> Dior - Steel Grey


^looks great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> I've got on ol' reliable - Black Cherry Chutney by OPI.  I forgot to snap a "fresh" pic and my nails are grown out a bit now.



This is one of my top 5 favorite NPs!


----------



## AM9898

Ella + Mila. I tried if for the first time a couple weeks ago and it's turned into my new favorite!


----------



## taniherd

A England Briarwood


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> A England Briarwood



That might be the most gorgeous A England ever! Love it on you.


----------



## taniherd

frick&frack said:


> That might be the most gorgeous A England ever! Love it on you.



Thank you F&F [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

"Be Dior " 892


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> "Be Dior " 892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533145


I love this!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> I love this!


thanks so much chowlover!! I did self mani this morning & have already messed it up with chipping....oh well!


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> "Be Dior " 892



Fabulous color!


----------



## Kendie26

frick&frack said:


> Fabulous color!


thank you friend & cutest little avatar ever!! He is a turkey right, or am I crazy?!!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Gelcolor Rich & Brazilian


----------



## roundandround

Dior Cosmic LOVE- formula is again very Dior lol


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Frenzy


----------



## Nail tech

Snow white


----------



## kkfiregirl

Librarychickie said:


> Dior Diva
> 
> View attachment 3516856



This is gorgeous on you. [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

taniherd said:


> Zoya Talia



Beautiful. Love it. [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

msmsytique said:


> Forgot to post this one from this weekend ... Sheer Fantasy by Essie part of the Gel Couture line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521348



omg. Perfection. Seriously. [emoji108][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## msmsytique

Blackbeard's Booty


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> thank you friend & cutest little avatar ever!! He is a turkey right, or am I crazy?!!


^yep. He's a minion dressed as a turkey [emoji16][emoji884]




sunglow said:


> OPI Gelcolor Rich & Brazilian


^stunning burgundy with all that sparkle! [emoji7]




roundandround said:


> Dior Cosmic LOVE- formula is again very Dior lol


^fabulous rich color!




msmsytique said:


> Blackbeard's Booty


^love this shade of green for Fall!


----------



## Kendie26

msmsytique said:


> Blackbeard's Booty
> 
> View attachment 3535528


so pretty & unique! May i ask where you purchase this brand? I've never seen it before...thanks so much in advance!


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Licorice.


----------



## Kendie26

Burberry Mink-Got this as a gift from a dear friend ( we nicknamed each other " Mink") so when she found this she bought it for me [emoji4]


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm not sure which mani to do this weekend... How do you ladies feel about matt black nails vs. Shiny black nails? (Short nails)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short & matt



Or

Short & shiny


----------



## frick&frack

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry Mink-Got this as a gift from a dear friend ( we nicknamed each other " Mink") so when she found this she bought it for me [emoji4]


^it's the perfect khaki for Fall! Love the nickname story. 




Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> Or
> Short & shiny


^I love sparkle, so I choose shiny.


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166



Matte.  I did mine last week with matte black and got a lot of compliments


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166



Do you have a matte black polish or do you use a matte top coat?


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166


Love them both, but swooning over the accent nail!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166


Gorgeous! Did you do the nail art yourself?


----------



## Kendie26

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166


Wow, both looks are stunning! I really dig the matte...tres chic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thanks for all the responses!!!

I just did two nails to 'try out' the matt.... I'm just not sure about matt polishes.. So how just doesn't feel right!!

But i'll wait an hour before I full decide... Maybe I just need to get used to the matt


----------



## Bootlover07

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thanks for all the responses!!!
> 
> I just did two nails to 'try out' the matt.... I'm just not sure about matt polishes.. So how just doesn't feel right!!
> 
> But i'll wait an hour before I full decide... Maybe I just need to get used to the matt



I love the matte! What Polish is that? It's very chic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bootlover07 said:


> I love the matte! What Polish is that? It's very chic!



I have Rimmel Velvet Matt


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just purchased this online- it's from the a/w 2015 collection.. It's called Spun in Luxe and it's matte.. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Splendor, the first of the 3 holiday polishes I bought:


----------



## Real Authentication

Grey Dior


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Blaze, to put me more in the Holiday spirit!

View attachment 3539116


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## chowlover2

Cirque Ambrosia.


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Blaze, to put me more in the Holiday spirit!
> 
> View attachment 3539116



Beautiful beyond words! [emoji7][emoji173]️️


----------



## Kendie26

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just purchased this online- it's from the a/w 2015 collection.. It's called Spun in Luxe and it's matte.. Can't wait to receive it!
> View attachment 3538674





misstrine85 said:


> Dior Splendor, the first of the 3 holiday polishes I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539071



[emoji173]️[emoji106]these are both so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

My hub bought me these for a gift last month...he picked all 4 out himself [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> My hub bought me these for a gift last month...he picked all 4 out himself [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540268


He's a keeper! Lucky girl!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Licorice with a layer of L'oreal matte topcoat


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> He's a keeper! Lucky girl!


aw thanks so much chowlover! I am lucky for sure. I need to look up your Cirque Ambrosia...that color sounds so pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> aw thanks so much chowlover! I am lucky for sure. I need to look up your Cirque Ambrosia...that color sounds so pretty!


It's a dark, vampy red, right up my alley!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> It's a dark, vampy red, right up my alley!


I googled it & it's GORGEOUS!!! I'm sure you wear it beautifully


----------



## msmsytique

Forgot to post this one from 5 days ago, changing it tonight as it's starting to chip [emoji20]

Sevillana by Christian Louboutin


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> I googled it & it's GORGEOUS!!! I'm sure you wear it beautifully


If we ever see the sun again I will try and post a pic.


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild- Yo Soy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166





Sophie-Rose said:


> Short & matt
> View attachment 3537165
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> Short & shiny
> View attachment 3537166



These are SOO beautiful


----------



## purly

Trust Fund Beauty - Champagne Socialite


----------



## snibor

Winter glow with blushing topaz. Shellac.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Tendresse


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just purchased this online- it's from the a/w 2015 collection.. It's called Spun in Luxe and it's matte.. Can't wait to receive it!



I've found that they're even more gorgeous with a glossy TC [emoji6] (they usually have very unusual sparkly stuff in the formula that is highlighted by the gloss TC)


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Splendor, the first of the 3 holiday polishes I bought:


^the color is fantastic on you!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Blaze, to put me more in the Holiday spirit!


^one of my most favorite NPs [emoji7][emoji319]




Kendie26 said:


> My hub bought me these for a gift last month...he picked all 4 out himself [emoji4]


^he did a fabulous job! They're beautiful colors. What a great guy.


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Licorice with a layer of L'oreal matte topcoat


^love dark colors on your nails!




msmsytique said:


> Forgot to post this one from 5 days ago, changing it tonight as it's starting to chip [emoji20]
> 
> Sevillana by Christian Louboutin


^gorgeous burgundy!




purly said:


> Trust Fund Beauty - Champagne Socialite


^love the glitter in that!




snibor said:


> Winter glow with blushing topaz. Shellac.


^good idea to add the festive glitter!


----------



## Kendie26

^he did a fabulous job! They're beautiful colors. What a great guy.[/QUOTE]
Aw thank you, i just read your comment to him (DH) & he smiled....his chest is all puffed out w/ pride!


----------



## Kendie26

@frick&frack  he did a fabulous job! They're beautiful colors. What a great guy.[/QUOTE]
Aw thank you, i just read your comment to him (DH) & he smiled....his chest is all puffed out w/ pride![/QUOTE]


----------



## Kendie26

purly said:


> View attachment 3547579
> 
> Trust Fund Beauty - Champagne Socialite


ooooolala I LOVE this...looks GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My nails are ready for the Holidays![emoji322][emoji1335][emoji320]
It's a gel color that has to last me through the first week of Jan.


----------



## snibor

Shellac same colors in different lights.


----------



## bunnie159

shellac gold color


----------



## msmsytique

I know it's not a traditional Fall color but what are you going to do when OPI comes out with a Breakfast at Tiffany's Collection [emoji4] 

I believe in Manicures

The first coat went on streaky, you really have to let it dry before applying the second coat which will smooth it out. 2 coats of polish, maybe 3 coats if you do thin coats [emoji6]


----------



## clydekiwi

For the holidays


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Draped in Rubies from Red Carpet
http://forum.purseblog.com/media/draped-in-rubies-gel-polish.1430/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Noirberry from NailberryUK


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

msmsytique said:


> I know it's not a traditional Fall color but what are you going to do when OPI comes out with a Breakfast at Tiffany's Collection [emoji4]
> 
> I believe in Manicures
> 
> The first coat went on streaky, you really have to let it dry before applying the second coat which will smooth it out. 2 coats of polish, maybe 3 coats if you do thin coats [emoji6]



Your nails are PERFECTION!  I love the shape.


----------



## msmsytique

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Your nails are PERFECTION!  I love the shape.



Thank you [emoji5] I just cut straight across and use a glass nail file to smooth the edges out [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> My nails are ready for the Holidays![emoji322][emoji1335][emoji320]
> It's a gel color that has to last me through the first week of Jan.


^fabulous! I love bright blue for Christmas. 




snibor said:


> Shellac same colors in different lights.


^very chic purple! Looks great with the glitter accent. 




bunnie159 said:


> shellac gold color


^beautiful, sparkly, & festive!


----------



## frick&frack

msmsytique said:


> I know it's not a traditional Fall color but what are you going to do when OPI comes out with a Breakfast at Tiffany's Collection [emoji4]
> 
> I believe in Manicures
> 
> The first coat went on streaky, you really have to let it dry before applying the second coat which will smooth it out. 2 coats of polish, maybe 3 coats if you do thin coats [emoji6]


^stunning color!




clydekiwi said:


> For the holidays


^you can't go wrong with classic red, & glitter is the perfect finishing touch!




TiffanyBlue23 said:


> Draped in Rubies from Red Carpet
> http://forum.purseblog.com/media/draped-in-rubies-gel-polish.1430/


^festive red!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Frenzy


----------



## Kalos

Chanel rouge lame top coat over Dior rouge 999


----------



## coconutsboston

OPI In A Holidaze


----------



## jszkat

First time posting here...I am a nail polish addict too. My favourite brands are Essie and OPI. I like Striplac soak off polish from Alessandro.

Wearing Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry  Les temps de cerises


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish 
Prism of Darkness


----------



## pmburk

Nexgen dipped French manicure.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Rose Cache


----------



## frick&frack

Kalos said:


> Chanel rouge lame top coat over Dior rouge 999


^very festive with the lame TC!




coconutsboston said:


> OPI In A Holidaze


^beautiful Christmas red!




jszkat said:


> First time posting here...I am a nail polish addict too. My favourite brands are Essie and OPI. I like Striplac soak off polish from Alessandro.
> 
> Wearing Essie Aruba Blue


^lovely bright blue for the season!


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Enchanted Polish
> Prism of Darkness


^gorgeous color & love the scattered holo!



pmburk said:


> Nexgen dipped French manicure.


^nice frenchie!


----------



## y_yvon




----------



## twin-fun

OPI's Red My Fortune Cookie


----------



## Trauma

OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Tsarina Gold.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I definitely needed a palate cleanser after my blue glitter holiday nails. Loving this OPI Pale to the Chief.


----------



## afroken

OPI We'll Always Have Paris (I believe to be a dupe of Chanel Rouge Noir)


----------



## HeidiDavis

Butter London Dahling.  It's the only nail polish for which I have ever gotten compliments! Lol.


----------



## sb1212

felt like doing a black mani with vinylux onyx black


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ gorgeous!! I love a black mani!!


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ gorgeous!! I love a black mani!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3566881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felt like doing a black mani with vinylux onyx black



Love love love a black mani & yours looks gorgeous


----------



## sb1212

hotshot said:


> Love love love a black mani & yours looks gorgeous



Thank you!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le temps de cerises


----------



## tflowers921

Jamberry siren


----------



## frick&frack

y_yvon said:


> View attachment 3560242


^lovely deep purple!




Chinese Warrior said:


> I definitely needed a palate cleanser after my blue glitter holiday nails. Loving this OPI Pale to the Chief.


^nice neutral!




sb1212 said:


> felt like doing a black mani with vinylux onyx black


^such a cool look!




tflowers921 said:


> Jamberry siren


^what a beautiful red!


----------



## clydekiwi

Im into the nude shades. Tuttule


----------



## y_yvon

Innisfree Nail Polish with diy shattered glass


----------



## chowlover2

y_yvon said:


> Innisfree Nail Polish with diy shattered glass
> View attachment 3569384


Stunning!


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Mystere (Holiday Collection 2015) is one of my comfort polishes. The warm berry creme is not unique at all , but it makes me happy & I love playing with the little bottle (0.4oz).

Photo source: www.colormeloud.com


----------



## frick&frack

clydekiwi said:


> Im into the nude shades. Tuttule


^nice neutral!




y_yvon said:


> Innisfree Nail Polish with diy shattered glass


^those large flakes are absolutely spectacular!!! [emoji7]




PewPew said:


> Diorific Mystere (Holiday Collection 2015) is one of my comfort polishes. The warm berry creme is not unique at all , but it makes me happy & I love playing with the little bottle (0.4oz).


^looks pretty on you!


----------



## sajero2

I'm obsessed with this Shellac color: Midnight Swim. It's navy with little turquoise/green sparkles. It's hard to photograph but so pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le temps des cerises


----------



## frick&frack

sajero2 said:


> I'm obsessed with this Shellac color: Midnight Swim. It's navy with little turquoise/green sparkles. It's hard to photograph but so pretty!



Very cool!


----------



## Love Of My Life

le temps des cerises


----------



## love_shoes

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3567709
> 
> Im into the nude shades. Tuttule


Oooh, Louboutin, it`s beautiful!


----------



## y_yvon

Nail sticker on the 4th finger.


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Ballerina, best neutral pink I have ever bought


----------



## sb1212

cnd the color is blue eyeshadow


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI DS Glamour


----------



## taniherd

Colors by Llarowe 
That Bloo is Mine


----------



## apurselover

OPI, but I totally forgot the name. I love this teal color.


----------



## jszkat

OPI Just Lanai ing around


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie In The Lobby


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie In The Lobby
> 
> View attachment 3582325



Your nails always look nice


----------



## y_yvon

Nail sticker, can last up to 1 week for me [emoji106]


----------



## sb1212

y_yvon said:


> Nail sticker, can last up to 1 week for me [emoji106]
> View attachment 3583833



Where did you find these ones?  They look good


----------



## Ubi_Stack

sb1212 said:


> Where did you find these ones?  They look good



Yes I agree, what brand are these nail stickers? Thanks!


----------



## apurselover

y_yvon said:


> Nail sticker, can last up to 1 week for me [emoji106]
> View attachment 3583833



They're so pretty


----------



## y_yvon

sb1212 said:


> Where did you find these ones?  They look good





Ubi_Stack said:


> Yes I agree, what brand are these nail stickers? Thanks!



I bought it from qoo10 [emoji4]
http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=431529772
The brand stated Nail Foils [emoji2]






apurselover said:


> They're so pretty



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

y_yvon said:


> Nail sticker on the 4th finger.


^looks great!




sb1212 said:


> cnd the color is blue eyeshadow


^beautiful vibrant blue!




taniherd said:


> Colors by Llarowe
> That Bloo is Mine


^love the sparkle & the color!


----------



## frick&frack

apurselover said:


> OPI, but I totally forgot the name. I love this teal color.


^the rich color looks great on you!




jszkat said:


> OPI Just Lanai ing around


^what a fantastic color!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie In The Lobby


^gorgeous burgundy!


----------



## frick&frack

y_yvon said:


> Nail sticker, can last up to 1 week for me [emoji106]


^cool!




Nina JH said:


> View attachment 3584884


^nice classic red mani!


----------



## jszkat

OPI DS Reserve


----------



## taniherd

Dior Junon


----------



## apurselover

frick&frack said:


> ^the rich color looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks! [emoji16]


----------



## y_yvon




----------



## MrsTGreen

OPI Squeaker of the House


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

y_yvon said:


> View attachment 3589977


Very pretty.


----------



## y_yvon




----------



## bagbrulee

Wearing my nude polish today, it's a turkish brand called pastel


----------



## twin-fun

y_yvon said:


> View attachment 3591753



Isn't Bleu Pastel a light blue shade? How were you able to get this natural French manicure with the pastel blue or are you holding the wrong package?


----------



## y_yvon

twin-fun said:


> Isn't Bleu Pastel a light blue shade? How were you able to get this natural French manicure with the pastel blue or are you holding the wrong package?



Yes, is bleu pastel.


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's Lacquered Up


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## frick&frack

jszkat said:


> OPI DS Reserve


^love the pink sparkle!




taniherd said:


> Dior Junon


^what a cool color for winter!




y_yvon said:


> View attachment 3589977


^nice nail art!


----------



## frick&frack

y_yvon said:


> View attachment 3591753


^more lovely nail art!




twin-fun said:


> Isn't Bleu Pastel a light blue shade? How were you able to get this natural French manicure with the pastel blue or are you holding the wrong package?


^I thought the same until I looked again. Her tips are pastel blue [emoji6]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Colorstay (regular np) in Pale Cashmere.

Lovely brush is the same flat one as Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy. (Colorstay rnp was the precursor to the CS Gel Envy line). Thin formula is comparable to pale Essies. Speedy dry time. 

Photo source: Pinterest. Unsure about original source.


----------



## purly

Smith & Cult - 1972
This applied really easily. I'm impressed so far.


----------



## purly

(removing, posted to the wrong thread)


----------



## snibor

This is so not me!  I spent years doing pale pink.  Change up for winter   Starry sapphire by shellac.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

snibor said:


> Starry sapphire by Shellac



Looks great!!!!


----------



## snibor

Sophie-Rose said:


> Looks great!!!!



Thanks you!  I have to get used to it.


----------



## PewPew

snibor said:


> This is so not me!  I spent years doing pale pink.  Change up for winter   Starry sapphire by shellac.
> 
> View attachment 3595725
> 
> View attachment 3595726



Beautiful, vibrant sapphire & lovely nail shape!


----------



## snibor

PewPew said:


> Beautiful, vibrant sapphire & lovely nail shape!



Thanks so much!


----------



## taniherd

YSL Carmin D'OR # 68


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> Revlon Colorstay (regular np) in Pale Cashmere.
> 
> Lovely brush is the same flat one as Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy. (Colorstay rnp was the precursor to the CS Gel Envy line). Thin formula is comparable to pale Essies. Speedy dry time.


^I love super pastels! I have Revlon NPs of this type, & I agree with you about the great brush & formula. 




purly said:


> Smith & Cult - 1972
> This applied really easily. I'm impressed so far.


^very cool color!




snibor said:


> This is so not me!  I spent years doing pale pink.  Change up for winter   Starry sapphire by shellac.


^bravo to you for going outside your comfort zone. I think you'll like it out here. We have cookies & beautiful sparkly colors [emoji6]




taniherd said:


> YSL Carmin D'OR # 68


^this shade of red is gorgeous on you! Your nail length is perfect to show off a red mani. [emoji7]


----------



## gatorpooh

SNS pink and silver glitter


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Graphite


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Jade Rose


----------



## Bootlover07

So hard to capture this color, but Opi Every Month is Oktoberfest


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Blackberry


----------



## frick&frack

gatorpooh said:


> SNS pink and silver glitter


^how pretty! Love the sparkles. 




deltalady said:


> Chanel Graphite


^this is such a cool color! Haven't seen it for a while, & it looks great on you. 




Bootlover07 said:


> So hard to capture this color, but Opi Every Month is Oktoberfest


^LOVE! This is one of my favorite vamps [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Noirberry


----------



## purly

Can't sleep, so I'm painting my nails. 
This is a new one in my collection: Marc Jacobs - Stone Jungle.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## msGrn

Essie bubble bath


----------



## apurselover

Both colors OPI, but I forgot the names. ‍♀️


----------



## chowlover2

apurselover said:


> Both colors OPI, but I forgot the names. ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3602351
> View attachment 3602352


I love that!


----------



## apurselover

chowlover2 said:


> I love that!



Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black cherry


----------



## PewPew

Dior Wonderful to pep up a rainy day. It has a subtle pinkish-red shimmer in bright light. Nice formula and flat brush. 

Photo source: Colormeloud.com


----------



## kellybelly38




----------



## frick&frack

purly said:


> Can't sleep, so I'm painting my nails.
> This is a new one in my collection: Marc Jacobs - Stone Jungle.


^great metallic!




msGrn said:


> Essie bubble bath


^nice neutral!


----------



## frick&frack

apurselover said:


> Both colors OPI, but I forgot the names.


^love the sparkles!




PewPew said:


> Dior Wonderful to pep up a rainy day. It has a subtle pinkish-red shimmer in bright light. Nice formula and flat brush.


^lovely red!




kellybelly38 said:


> View attachment 3603584


^cool nail art for Valentine's Day!


----------



## deltalady

OPI Magazine Cover Mouse


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Le temps des cerises


----------



## purly

Two coats of Smith & Cult - Dark Like Me with a coat of Dior Nail Glow on top.


----------



## snibor

Shellac tundra with blushing topaz over it.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> OPI Magazine Cover Mouse


^so cool! Is it a sand texture or a suede?




purly said:


> Two coats of Smith & Cult - Dark Like Me with a coat of Dior Nail Glow on top.


^sexy vamp!




snibor said:


> Shellac tundra with blushing topaz over it.


^looks like a lovely rose gold!


----------



## deltalady

frick&frack said:


> ^so cool! Is it a sand texture or a suede?!



Liquid sand texture


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  Sugar Dune


----------



## H’sKisses

CG Bad Kitty... I try to stay away from glitterbombs because I hate the removal, but this was too pretty to pass up.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Chanel Black Pearl


^such a great one! Looks like a Tahitian pearl. 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> CG Bad Kitty... I try to stay away from glitterbombs because I hate the removal, but this was too pretty to pass up.


^have it & love it! Removal isn't bad.


----------



## sb1212

can't remember the name of color but the brand is by color club


----------



## H’sKisses

RBL Oliveto

And you were right frick&frack, Bad Kitty removal wasn't too bad!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing a gel Colour today


----------



## mskimmy98

I am wearing essie essie warm and toasty turtleneck..   I haven't been on in a while but I am back to my nail polish.. I changed to doing my own gels polish and then hard gels in the salon.. Now I am back to my beloved nail polish!  Excited to be posting my colors again and seeing all your beautiful colors.  ~Kim


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> can't remember the name of color but the brand is by color club


^beautiful green!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> RBL Oliveto
> 
> And you were right frick&frack, Bad Kitty removal wasn't too bad!


^such a great shade of green! I'm glad BK was easy to remove. 




Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing a gel Colour today


^red looks fantastic on you!




mskimmy98 said:


> I am wearing essie essie warm and toasty turtleneck..   I haven't been on in a while but I am back to my nail polish.. I changed to doing my own gels polish and then hard gels in the salon.. Now I am back to my beloved nail polish!  Excited to be posting my colors again and seeing all your beautiful colors.  ~Kim


^yay for painting your own nails again! That purple is perfect for this time of year.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune.. light but works for this warm weather we are having


----------



## apurselover

Gel polish- Cherry [emoji523] Bomb


View attachment 3616678


----------



## chowlover2

apurselover said:


> Gel polish- Cherry [emoji523] Bomb
> View attachment 3616674


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## apurselover

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!



Thanks!


----------



## snibor

apurselover said:


> Gel polish- Cherry [emoji523] Bomb
> View attachment 3616674
> 
> View attachment 3616678



Love!


----------



## mskimmy98

Opi Russian navy


----------



## deltalady

Rescue Beauty Lounge Moulin Rouge


----------



## Aeolos

purly said:


> View attachment 3609304
> 
> Two coats of Smith & Cult - Dark Like Me with a coat of Dior Nail Glow on top.


Very nice colour!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## frick&frack

apurselover said:


> Gel polish- Cherry [emoji523] Bomb


^looks fantastic on you! Bright pink makes me happy. I hope it makes you happy too. 




mskimmy98 said:


> Opi Russian navy


^I love this oldie! It's such a cool mani. 




deltalady said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Moulin Rouge


^gorgeous rich color!


----------



## H’sKisses

deltalady said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Moulin Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617329



Love RBLs... they last forever on my nails!


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB blackberry


----------



## H’sKisses

I've been on a polish frenzy these past couple
of weeks... put on Zoya Song a couple of days ago, ready to take it off and change colors!


----------



## purly

A single coat of Dior - Perle topped with a coat of Smith & Cult - Gay Ponies Dancing in the Snow.

I was trying for a "holographic" look. Not exactly sure if this qualifies.


----------



## ManilaMama

I haven't posted in awhile! I hope you are all having a great week!

I tried almond shaped nails for the first time. It feels so fresh and almost scary haha. I need to get used to this. My manicurist calls it the "Rihanna shape".

Both colors are from CND Shellac's Flirtation line. I couldn't decide so I mixed it up for hands and feet. They don't really go well together but.. cest la vie! I still love them!





(Edit: the nail polish brand is CND! I made a typo in the last photo haha!)


----------



## Winston3043

purly said:


> View attachment 3619865
> 
> A single coat of Dior - Perle topped with a coat of Smith & Cult - Gay Ponies Dancing in the Snow.
> 
> I was trying for a "holographic" look. Not exactly sure if this qualifies.



LOVE gay ponies dancing in the snow, definitely my favorite polish color of all time. Looks gorgeous layered with basically anything else! [emoji7]


----------



## purly

Winston3043 said:


> LOVE gay ponies dancing in the snow, definitely my favorite polish color of all time. Looks gorgeous layered with basically anything else! [emoji7]



I also picked up Vegas Post Apocalyptic and I can't decide which one is better. Have you tried it? Smith & Cult really kills it on the names - hilarious.


----------



## Winston3043

Oooh, I haven't tried Vegas Post-Apocalyptic yet, but maybe soon! Smith & Cult colors and their polish brush are already A+, but those names definitely send it over the top hehe


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I've been on a polish frenzy these past couple
> of weeks... put on Zoya Song a couple of days ago, ready to take it off and change colors!


^beautiful blue!




purly said:


> A single coat of Dior - Perle topped with a coat of Smith & Cult - Gay Ponies Dancing in the Snow.
> 
> I was trying for a "holographic" look. Not exactly sure if this qualifies.


^the pink sheer glitter looks amazing!




ManilaMama said:


> I haven't posted in awhile! I hope you are all having a great week!
> 
> I tried almond shaped nails for the first time. It feels so fresh and almost scary haha. I need to get used to this. My manicurist calls it the "Rihanna shape".
> 
> Both colors are from CND Shellac's Flirtation line. I couldn't decide so I mixed it up for hands and feet. They don't really go well together but.. cest la vie! I still love them!
> 
> (Edit: the nail polish brand is CND! I made a typo in the last photo haha!)


^I think both colors are lovely & look just fine together! Enjoy your new nail shape.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## snibor

Starry sapphire again but only on ring finger. Denim patch shellac on other fingers. Going back to lighter next time.


----------



## deltalady

Borghese Stellare Notte
A beautiful duo-chrome


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Borghese Stellare Notte
> A beautiful duo-chrome
> View attachment 3624937



This is so pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

deltalady said:


> Borghese Stellare Notte
> A beautiful duo-chrome
> View attachment 3624937



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Sparitual Wilderness. Super easy application, this is without cleanup. Not sure how I like it with my skin tone, but it's such a pretty color I couldn't resist.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing Smith and Cult Exit the Void-an opaque periwinkle blue. 2 coats.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

snibor said:


> Starry sapphire again but only on ring finger. Denim patch shellac on other fingers. Going back to lighter next time.


^love that glittery accent!




deltalady said:


> Borghese Stellare Notte
> A beautiful duo-chrome


^very cool strong color shift!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Sparitual Wilderness. Super easy application, this is without cleanup. Not sure how I like it with my skin tone, but it's such a pretty color I couldn't resist.


^beautiful color! I understand your feelings. I love coral too even though it's not the best on me. 




mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing Smith and Cult Exit the Void-an opaque periwinkle blue. 2 coats.


^great periwinkle creme!


----------



## nashpoo

Ace gel 415


----------



## frick&frack

nashpoo said:


> Ace gel 415



Pretty pink!


----------



## deltalady

Sally Hansen gel Pat On The Black
This was my first time doing an at home gel manicure and I think it turned out well.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3632259


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> Sally Hansen gel Pat On The Black
> This was my first time doing an at home gel manicure and I think it turned out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632259



I don't know why the picture isn't showing up. Let's try this again.


----------



## camalie

Sally Hansen Babe Blue with the Miracle Gel Top Coat. Such a pretty transition from winter to spring I think!


----------



## purly

Marc Jacobs - Nirvana


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> I don't know why the picture isn't showing up. Let's try this again.


^GORGEOUS on your beautiful nails!




camalie said:


> Sally Hansen Babe Blue with the Miracle Gel Top Coat. Such a pretty transition from winter to spring I think!


^you're right, it's a very happy Spring blue!




purly said:


> Marc Jacobs - Nirvana


^cool & edgy mani!


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Paloma layered with Zoya Gilty gold flakies.


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Paloma layered with Zoya Gilty gold flakies.



Love the added flakes!


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> Love the added flakes!



Thanks! I wish they were bigger, I had to fish them out to get enough on the brush so that was a bit frustrating [emoji23]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

deltalady said:


> I don't know why the picture isn't showing up. Let's try this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632270



This color looks great on you.


----------



## k-l-2

Hello ladies. I need some help picking up a color as gift for my girlfriend's birthday. I heard her say that she likes the color mouse grey. As a guy I have no clue what mouse grey is, but I went online and I found this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I am asking kindly for help in case someone knows where I can find this color
Thank you in advance


----------



## H’sKisses

I'm a big fan of Zoya and their very decent selection of colors, try going to their site and seeing if there's a grey to match? Zoya Tao is a tad darker, and not a creme, but might work though. I'm sure China Glaze, Essie will have something similar. I tried searching my stash for this exact shade and surprised to find I don't have one... my greys are lacking!

Good luck in your search! Ulta is a good start if you don't have other local nail supply shops.


----------



## k-l-2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I'm a big fan of Zoya and their very decent selection of colors, try going to their site and seeing if there's a grey to match? Zoya Tao is a tad darker, and not a creme, but might work though. I'm sure China Glaze, Essie will have something similar. I tried searching my stash for this exact shade and surprised to find I don't have one... my greys are lacking!
> 
> Good luck in your search! Ulta is a good start if you don't have other local nail supply shops.


Hello and thank you for your response I did some more research and I found this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but apparently it was a product of 2010 and is no longer available. I also found this product https://www.nailsetcusa.com/collect...x-mouse-grey-no36-dp-1844?variant=32893769027 but i have no idea if the company is credible enough.


----------



## Fifitrix

k-l-2 said:


> Hello and thank you for your response I did some more research and I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparently it was a product of 2010 and is no longer available. I also found this product https://www.nailsetcusa.com/collect...x-mouse-grey-no36-dp-1844?variant=32893769027 but i have no idea if the company is credible enough.


That's a gel polish. Is that what she's looking for?


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI Gelcolor in "I Think in Pink" and "Alpine Snow"


----------



## k-l-2

Fifitrix said:


> That's a gel polish. Is that what she's looking for?


I just noticed. No i think she likes the regular ones with the brush(sorry im kinda oblivious with this kind of stuff but i still want to give her this gift because she likes that colour)


----------



## Fifitrix

k-l-2 said:


> I just noticed. No i think she likes the regular ones with the brush(sorry im kinda oblivious with this kind of stuff but i still want to give her this gift because she likes that colour)



Are you USA? You really can't go wrong with OPI or Chanel/Dior etc. They must have something in grey. What a nice erson you are doing this.


----------



## k-l-2

Fifitrix said:


> Are you USA? You really can't go wrong with OPI or Chanel/Dior etc. They must have something in grey. What a nice erson you are doing this.


I live in the Czech Republic and ordering online wont be a problem. the problem is that she has a couple of shades of grey and I dont want to buy her something similar that she already has. That's why Im asking in case you ladies know any brands that have that mousey colour.


----------



## Fifitrix

k-l-2 said:


> Hello and thank you for your response I did some more research and I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparently it was a product of 2010 and is no longer available. I also found this product https://www.nailsetcusa.com/collect...x-mouse-grey-no36-dp-1844?variant=32893769027 but i have no idea if the company is credible enough.



Dior Gris Trianon or Palais Royale - possibly not available but looks the same as what you're after.


----------



## frick&frack

k-l-2 said:


> Hello and thank you for your response I did some more research and I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparently it was a product of 2010 and is no longer available. I also found this product https://www.nailsetcusa.com/collect...x-mouse-grey-no36-dp-1844?variant=32893769027 but i have no idea if the company is credible enough.



The ring finger in the pic you posted is Essie Chinchilly. It's a WILDLY popular color. I'd get that for her. I'm sure Ulta has it.

ETA: I just read that you live in Europe. I know Essie is available in some countries, but not others. I think you're just going to have to go into stores & look for the mouse gray shade in the brands you have available to you.


----------



## frick&frack

Pmrbfay said:


> OPI Gelcolor in "I Think in Pink" and "Alpine Snow"


Nice nude mani, & I LOVE your ring stack!


----------



## Swathi

Welcoming spring with rose [emoji140] [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

Swathi said:


> Welcoming spring with rose [emoji140] [emoji173]️



I love this shade of pink! It's beautiful on you.


----------



## Swathi

frick&frack said:


> I love this shade of pink! It's beautiful on you.



Thanks, I love it too [emoji5]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

frick&frack said:


> Nice nude mani, & I LOVE your ring stack!



Thanks @frick&frack!


----------



## Swathi

Pmrbfay said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## jszkat

Chanel Rouge Radical


----------



## skyqueen

Can I post toes? OPI Pompeii Purple...oldie but goodie 
Has anyone tried Seche Vive instant gel effect top coat? No light needed. Outstanding product!


----------



## frick&frack

jszkat said:


> Chanel Rouge Radical


^I LOVE a classic red mani on short nails! [emoji7]




skyqueen said:


> Can I post toes? OPI Pompeii Purple...oldie but goodie
> Has anyone tried Seche Vive instant gel effect top coat? No light needed. Outstanding product!


^of course you can. Oldie but goodie is right. That purple is a great transition to Spring color for you! Those sandals belong in my closet...hehe [emoji6]

I love seche vite regular TC. I've never tried the gel. Is is hard to remove? I might have to try it. I love how shiny SV is.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^I LOVE a classic red mani on short nails! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> ^of course you can. Oldie but goodie is right. That purple is a great transition to Spring color for you! Those sandals belong in my closet...hehe [emoji6]
> 
> I love seche vite regular TC. I've never tried the gel. Is is hard to remove? I might have to try it. I love how shiny SV is.


OMG...never thought of removing it 
I'll let you know...so far great product!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Gel Couture 
Rock The Runway


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Gel Couture
> Rock The Runway



Lovely classic red mani!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Having fun with color - OPI's "Flip flops and crop tops" with "Center of the You-niverse" on accent nail. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## misstrine85

Wet n Wild Sparked - felt like something girly and glittery. Wondering what to wear for my birthday tomorrow [emoji1]


----------



## Docjeun

Today


----------



## sb1212

cnd color is called shells in the sand


----------



## Docjeun

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 3644467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnd color is called shells in the sand


I love the peachy colors but they just don't look good with my skin tone.


----------



## sb1212

Docjeun said:


> I love the peachy colors but they just don't look good with my skin tone.



I thought I would try it but not sure how well I like it on me


----------



## Docjeun

To be honest, it's hard to tell in the pictures


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Frenzy


----------



## taniherd

Emily de Molly 
Savvy Trinket


----------



## H’sKisses

OPI Just Spotted The Lizard


----------



## MrsBeester

View attachment 3647390


Gelish in the colour Passion with sparkle on the tips. Thanks for letting me share!

(I attached a higher resolution picture, sorry first one was blurry. Rookie here [emoji16])


----------



## Bling It

LeChat Peony Passion with some stamping. Accent is Gelish Little Miss Sparkle.


----------



## snibor

Bling It said:


> LeChat Peony Passion with some stamping. Accent is Gelish Little Miss Sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650520



Just lovely!


----------



## PewPew

Essie Angora Cardi (mauve or "dusty rose" creme) is the only pink I've fallen hard for. (I'm a red, black & neutrals girl!).  The color was introducted as a limited edition Fall shade, but quickly earned a place in the permanent collection. It looks lovely on a range of skin tones & holds the distinction of being Essie's most pinned shade on Pinterest.

Photo credit: essieenvy.com
Source: http://www.essieenvy.com/2015/10/essie-mauves-neo-whimsical-lady-like.html


----------



## H’sKisses

PewPew said:


> Essie Angora Cardi (mauve or "dusty rose" creme) is the only pink I've fallen hard for. (I'm a red, black & neutrals girl!).  The color was introducted as a limited edition Fall shade, but quickly earned a place in the permanent collection. It looks lovely on a range of skin tones & holds the distinction of being Essie's most pinned shade on Pinterest.
> 
> Photo credit: essieenvy.com
> Source: http://www.essieenvy.com/2015/10/essie-mauves-neo-whimsical-lady-like.html
> 
> View attachment 3650642



Love Angora Cardi, this was one of my first Essies!


----------



## ManilaMama

When you can't decide on a color, choose both!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

PewPew said:


> Essie Angora Cardi (mauve or "dusty rose" creme) is the only pink I've fallen hard for. (I'm a red, black & neutrals girl!).  The color was introducted as a limited edition Fall shade, but quickly earned a place in the permanent collection. It looks lovely on a range of skin tones & holds the distinction of being Essie's most pinned shade on Pinterest.
> 
> Photo credit: essieenvy.com
> Source: http://www.essieenvy.com/2015/10/essie-mauves-neo-whimsical-lady-like.html
> 
> View attachment 3650642



Thank you so much for the link!! I love this color..well most Essie Colors!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My fav type of French..[emoji173]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have the classic French on my toes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## snibor

Chinese Warrior said:


> My fav type of French..[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650898
> 
> I have the classic French on my toes.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## edollasign

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## taniherd

Chinese Warrior said:


> My fav type of French..[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650898
> 
> I have the classic French on my toes.



 Beautiful. I like your nails shape & length.


----------



## Bling It

LeChat Lilac with a Lynnderella mystery on top. Accent is ASP Swept Away Grey.


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI I Think In Pink for a sheer mani.


----------



## frick&frack

Pmrbfay said:


> Having fun with color - OPI's "Flip flops and crop tops" with "Center of the You-niverse" on accent nail. Thanks for letting me share!


^flip flops is lovely!




misstrine85 said:


> Wet n Wild Sparked - felt like something girly and glittery. Wondering what to wear for my birthday tomorrow [emoji1]


^love how sparkly it is! Happy Birthday [emoji8][emoji512]




Docjeun said:


> Today


^pretty soft pink!


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> cnd color is called shells in the sand


^pretty Spring color!




taniherd said:


> Emily de Molly
> Savvy Trinket


^the Aqua shimmer looks fabulous with that lavender metallic! [emoji7]




Hershey'sKisses said:


> OPI Just Spotted The Lizard


^it's the perfect name for that green!


----------



## frick&frack

MrsBeester said:


> Gelish in the colour Passion with sparkle on the tips.


^good idea to add the sparkle!




Bling It said:


> LeChat Peony Passion with some stamping. Accent is Gelish Little Miss Sparkle.


^awesome stamping! You did great work. 




ManilaMama said:


> When you can't decide on a color, choose both!


^love the jelly-look glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> My fav type of French..[emoji173]
> I have the classic French on my toes.


^great with the blingy tips!




Bling It said:


> LeChat Lilac with a Lynnderella mystery on top. Accent is ASP Swept Away Grey.


^the lilac is beautiful!




Pmrbfay said:


> OPI I Think In Pink for a sheer mani.


^nice soft look!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @frick&frack


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## H’sKisses

Oldie but goodie, Models Own Indian Ocean


----------



## snibor

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oldie but goodie, Models Own Indian Ocean
> 
> View attachment 3656036



Love this!


----------



## H’sKisses

snibor said:


> Love this!



Thanks! It's super sheer so I should have layered it over a baby blue but it's ok, the shimmer is so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oldie but goodie, Models Own Indian Ocean



Great color change with beautiful colors!


----------



## Bling It

Thank you for the kind comment @frick&frack (sorry, I don't know how to multi quote).


----------



## H’sKisses

China Glaze Gamer Glam


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Le temps des cerises


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> China Glaze Gamer Glam



Lovely sparkly purple for Spring!


----------



## PewPew

Photo source: @thereefhippie on Instagram 

 Essie Gala-Vanting - a blue-based red creme from the "Essie Gel Couture" line which launched last summer. (Contrary to the name, the line is just a long-wearing regular nail polish with no gel or UV light-curing properties to the color or top coat.)  Smooth, pigmented formula. Lovely paddle-style brush with a twisted stem. Traditional Essie wears well for me (5-7 days) & this has been the same for me.

Despite my long love-affair with Essie (the polish, not the creator), my polish OCD (new bottle shape? change? aaack!) prevented me from trying the new line sooner. Shame, Shame! Looking forward to trying more.

Full swatches of the line by Karen @BeautyGeeks:
http://imabeautygeek.com/2016/05/01/essie-gel-couture-2016-swatches-and-review-all-the-shades/


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Jade Rose


----------



## roundandround

Still painting my nails even if I don't post these past months. 

KOH  Rock Chick  my second all time favorite nail polish.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sand Dune


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Still painting my nails even if I don't post these past months.
> 
> KOH  Rock Chick  my second all time favorite nail polish.



Beautiful happy blue! Looks great against the white flowers. So good to see you


----------



## H’sKisses

Couldn't decide on a fun color so I went with nude nails this time, Zoya Avery. 

For those that haven't tried Zoya, and have been wanting to, their Earth Day promo is going on now and you can get up to 24 (I think) bottles at 50% off. Great formula, great brushes, love this brand!


----------



## cmm62

Dior gel effect - wonderland - this is my second dior gel effect and the staying power/no chips is beyond any other type of polish I've used. Really happy with them.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Life's A Peach


----------



## Pmrbfay

French mani again - OPI "I Think in Pink" and "Alpine Snow."


----------



## sb1212

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3666590
> 
> French mani again - OPI "I Think in Pink" and "Alpine Snow."



I like the white tips how they are thin and not to thick.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nude..
essie gel couture -  Sheer Fantasy


----------



## sb1212

Sophie-Rose said:


> Nude..
> essie gel couture -  Sheer Fantasy
> 
> View attachment 3666623



I like your nail shape


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Couldn't decide on a fun color so I went with nude nails this time, Zoya Avery.


^nice nude!




cmm62 said:


> Dior gel effect - wonderland - this is my second dior gel effect and the staying power/no chips is beyond any other type of polish I've used. Really happy with them.


^pretty happy color for Spring!




MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Life's A Peach


^looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## frick&frack

Pmrbfay said:


> French mani again - OPI "I Think in Pink" and "Alpine Snow."


^love your ring stack!




Sophie-Rose said:


> Nude..Essie gel couture -  Sheer Fantasy


^nice neutral!


----------



## MrsBeester

Testing out a new gel polish. Louvain #19 Fabulous.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I honestly cannot decide on a color. Decided to play it 'safe' as I am hosting a Easter BBQ. Here is OPI infinite shine Beyond the Pale Pink. So sorry, I have shown this color too many times!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

MrsBeester said:


> View attachment 3667012
> 
> 
> Testing out a new gel polish. Louvain #19 Fabulous.



Super elegant color! And your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Zoya Kate... kind of a mauve!


----------



## MrsBeester

Chinese Warrior said:


> Super elegant color! And your ring is gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji4] the gel polish is actually wearing really well too! One week of abuse and no chips or scratches. I'm really impressed with this brand. I'm hard on my nails, usually they'd be scratched up after a week.


----------



## Pmrbfay

sb1212 said:


> I like the white tips how they are thin and not to thick.



Thanks @sb1212!  My nails are actually quite short so there's not much room for the white - LOL!


----------



## Pmrbfay

frick&frack said:


> ^love your ring stack!
> 
> 
> Thanks @frick&frack!


----------



## PewPew

Essie Laven-Dearly (1 coat): lavender-tinted nail strengthener from Essie's TLC - Treat, Love, Color line.

Photo source (w/ review): http://laurens-list.com/essie-treat-love-color/


----------



## snibor

Hard to capture true color. Shellac cake pop with moonlight & roses over it.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chinese Warrior said:


> I honestly cannot decide on a color. Decided to play it 'safe' as I am hosting a Easter BBQ. Here is OPI infinite shine Beyond the Pale Pink. So sorry, I have shown this color too many times!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667117


This is so gorgeous and it looks great on you. I don't care how many times you post it, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Zooey, without topcoat on top and with topcoat at the bottom


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Zooey, without topcoat on top and with topcoat at the bottom



Love that whole Pixie Dust collection even more with TC!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This is so gorgeous and it looks great on you. I don't care how many times you post it, I'm enjoying it.



Thank you for your kind words!!! I will add that this polish works amazing - it is past five days of application + one Easter BBQ and there is not a single chip!


----------



## PewPew

Photo source: essieenvie.com

Essie Take Me to Thread from their "Gel Couture" (regular nail polish) line. It's a few shades lighter than Essie Merino Cool & a bit warmer (more mauve, less tan) than Essie Chinchilly. 

Heads up if you buy polish online-- the "twist cube" style of the Essie Gel Couture bottles are more prone to chip in transit vs the traditional square bottles. Ask the vendor to examine the bottle and pack it well for shipping!


----------



## Allyschmals

I literally just got the new Gel Couture in "fairy tailor." I like how subtle and light it is. What are the prices like in store? I only ask because I got mine for $7.50 on trendingdeals.today.


----------



## PewPew

Allyschmals said:


> I literally just got the new Gel Couture in "fairy tailor." I like how subtle and light it is. What are the prices like in store? I only ask because I got mine for $7.50 on trendingdeals.today.



Great deal! The retail price is $11.50 USD, which is what i have seen at my local CVS. There are also the color + top coat kits selling for $18.50.

Fairy Tailor is so lovely.  I'm not sure if its the new brush or formula (or both), but it goes on so beautifully without the streaking you can get from Essie Ballet Slippers or OPI Bubble Bath if you're not careful.


----------



## MahoganyQT

L'Oréal Rough Around the Edges


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Opaque Nude


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> L'Oréal Rough Around the Edges



Great charcoal color, & I love the way the glitter shows clearly!


----------



## theITbag

Essie matte top coat. This is day 13 of my manicure.  I use Essie top
Gel coat after day 7 to make the manicure last longer...and today I added on this matte coat...love it. A whole new look.


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> Beautiful happy blue! Looks great against the white flowers. So good to see you



Thank you f&f, yes I love this blue, it has a slight of purple in it that's why I put this my top favorite blue. 



PewPew said:


> Essie Laven-Dearly (1 coat): lavender-tinted nail strengthener from Essie's TLC - Treat, Love, Color line.
> 
> Photo source (w/ review): http://laurens-list.com/essie-treat-love-color/
> View attachment 3668994



Pretty, looks like a sister of Dior Perle.



snibor said:


> Hard to capture true color. Shellac cake pop with moonlight & roses over it.
> View attachment 3669013



Love this shade on you!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Androgyne

I love this color. It's a taupe-brown-purple with teal-ish shimmers in it. Shimmers only show with direct lightings but I don't mind. At first I was hoping to like it bec I don't have this kind of shade in my stash. But glad that I like and love this color.
Sorry for the uncleaned nails. I was in a hurry to put this on


Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> 
> I love this color. It's a taupe-brown-purple with teal-ish shimmers in it. Shimmers only show with direct lightings but I don't mind. At first I was hoping to like it bec I don't have this kind of shade in my stash. But glad that I like and love this color.
> Sorry for the uncleaned nails. I was in a hurry to put this on
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Love that vampy taupe!


----------



## taniherd

Different Dimension
B(earth)day 2017


----------



## H’sKisses

taniherd said:


> Different Dimension
> B(earth)day 2017



Beautiful! Love DD polishes!


----------



## PewPew

China Glaze Ravishing Dahling
Photo source: http://sminkan.blogg.se/2008/july/china-glaze-ravishing-dahling.html

You know how some folks always fall for "bad boys"? Well I just can't break up with a gorgeous red no matter how high-maintenance. 

This blood-red jelly shade makes me happy & has been in my collection for years. But Beware, she can stain! -- Tips for colors prone to stain: I wear a non-clear (eg ridge-filling) basecoat underneath & let it dry completely before applying the color. When removing the color, hold the remover-soaked pad on the nail for a few seconds and then swipe down toward the free edge. Never rub & don't swipe towards the cuticle b/c the dissolving polish can stain your skin. Wearing lotion or cuticle oil before polish removal can also help protect your skin from color transfer and excess drying during polish removal.


----------



## MrsBeester

I almost never wear colours that will stain anymore because of the hassle. Good tips, maybe I can try a dark colour again. Nice manicure!


----------



## jszkat

Essie Gel Couture Blush Worthy from Bridal collection with Catrice sparkle polish.


----------



## PewPew

jszkat said:


> Essie Gel Couture Blush Worthy from Bridal collection with Catrice sparkle polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676408



Elegance with a twist! I love it


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Different Dimension
> B(earth)day 2017


^beautiful blue with awesome holo!




jszkat said:


> Essie Gel Couture Blush Worthy from Bridal collection with Catrice sparkle polish.


^love the added sparkle!


----------



## H’sKisses

MrsBeester said:


> I almost never wear colours that will stain anymore because of the hassle. Good tips, maybe I can try a dark colour again. Nice manicure!



One way I've avoided stains is use a non clear base coat as well, but to add a clear sticky base on top of that. So basically I use 2 coats of base. Haven't had staining since!


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Tomoko - no topcoat


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI: Hello Kitty Spoken from the Heart and Fiji Coconuts over OPI.


----------



## Ruby2s

OPI No Chip Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## mrskolar09

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3681072
> 
> OPI: Hello Kitty Spoken from the Heart and Fiji Coconuts over OPI.



Pretty colors!  Also, your ring is beautiful [emoji846]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @mrskolar09


----------



## Pmrbfay

Ruby2s said:


> OPI No Chip Lincoln Park After Dark
> View attachment 3681858



That shade is one of my most favorites from OPI. Looks awesome on you!  Lovely ring too [emoji4]


----------



## Ruby2s

Thanks =)   @Pmrbfay


----------



## snibor

Dance competition tonight and my skirt is light pink. Shellac cake pop with zillionaire over it (zillionaire is discontinued).


----------



## frick&frack

snibor said:


> Dance competition tonight and my skirt is light pink. Shellac cake pop with zillionaire over it (zillionaire is discontinued).



Lovely combo!  Good luck.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Peche Nacree


----------



## deltalady

Gel polish in Red My Lips by Sally Hansen. Did this at home with my LED lamp.


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> Different Dimension
> B(earth)day 2017



Beautiful holo mani!



jszkat said:


> Essie Gel Couture Blush Worthy from Bridal collection with Catrice sparkle polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676402



Looks so delicate and a great soft color for a wedding. LIKEY!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Tomoko - no topcoat
> 
> View attachment 3677101



Pretty golden mani!



Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3681072
> 
> OPI: Hello Kitty Spoken from the Heart and Fiji Coconuts over OPI.



Looks great on you!



Ruby2s said:


> OPI No Chip Lincoln Park After Dark
> View attachment 3681858



This vampy shade is calling me, gorgeous!



snibor said:


> Dance competition tonight and my skirt is light pink. Shellac cake pop with zillionaire over it (zillionaire is discontinued).
> 
> View attachment 3683054



Very pretty! I hope it went well with the dance competition. May I know what kind dance are you engaged in? I onced had some dance lesson for 10 yrs.  I miss dancing very much.



deltalady said:


> Gel polish in Red My Lips by Sally Hansen. Did this at home with my LED lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684951



Pretty bight mani on you!


----------



## roundandround

OPI-I Eat Mainely Lobster


----------



## KayuuKathey

Black Up Nude Hazelnut


----------



## snibor

roundandround said:


> Beautiful holo mani!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so delicate and a great soft color for a wedding. LIKEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty golden mani!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> This vampy shade is calling me, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I hope it went well with the dance competition. May I know what kind dance are you engaged in? I onced had some dance lesson for 10 yrs.  I miss dancing very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bight mani on you!



Thank you!  Yes I am part of a Bollywood performance team. It's interesting since I am not Indian.  We have performed at parties etc.  We won our competition on Saturday. It's a lot of fun with some great people. The Indian community has been very welcoming.


----------



## frick&frack

deltalady said:


> Gel polish in Red My Lips by Sally Hansen. Did this at home with my LED lamp.


^LOVE a classic red mani on short nails! [emoji7]




roundandround said:


> OPI-I Eat Mainely Lobster


^beautiful shade of red! It's looks great on you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI "Love is in the Bare"


----------



## frick&frack

Pmrbfay said:


> OPI "Love is in the Bare"



You have lovely long nail beds!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @frick&frack


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Azalea... sadly, I don't think Barbie bubblegum pink does well with my skin tone but I find it very difficult to resist polishes with this finish. That shimmery flecky prettiness just makes me want to stare at my nails all day [emoji23]


----------



## snibor

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Azalea... sadly, I don't think Barbie bubblegum pink does well with my skin tone but I find it very difficult to resist polishes with this finish. That shimmery flecky prettiness just makes me want to stare at my nails all day [emoji23]
> View attachment 3686880



I think it's gorgeous!  Doesn't look bubble gum pink. Very pretty


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Hyperrose Glass. I am surprised how much I love it [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Azalea... sadly, I don't think Barbie bubblegum pink does well with my skin tone but I find it very difficult to resist polishes with this finish. That shimmery flecky prettiness just makes me want to stare at my nails all day [emoji23]
> View attachment 3686880


I think you are way too hard on yourself. It does not look bubblegum at all, just gorgeous on you!


----------



## kandicenicole

Jazzing it up...


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Azalea... sadly, I don't think Barbie bubblegum pink does well with my skin tone but I find it very difficult to resist polishes with this finish. That shimmery flecky prettiness just makes me want to stare at my nails all day [emoji23]


^I disagree. This pink is gorgeous on you! I need to make sure I have this one myself. 




misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Hyperrose Glass. I am surprised how much I love it [emoji173]️


^I love that pink too!




kandicenicole said:


> Jazzing it up...


^the glitter accent is great!


----------



## H’sKisses

snibor said:


> I think it's gorgeous!  Doesn't look bubble gum pink. Very pretty





chowlover2 said:


> I think you are way too hard on yourself. It does not look bubblegum at all, just gorgeous on you!





frick&frack said:


> ^I disagree. This pink is gorgeous on you! I need to make sure I have this one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, all!
> 
> Frick&Frack, you must get it! The finish IRL is so pretty!


----------



## PewPew

Photo source: https://iheartpolish.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/opi-mrs-o-learys-bbq/

OPI Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ - deep burgundy creme (Chicago Collection). A long-time vampy fav.... I've also been playing with UNT peel-off basecoat recently, but it peels off my nails too easily (a half day for creme polish; 1-2 days for glitter).


----------



## roundandround

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful shade of red! It's looks great on you.


Thank you! It's not red, it's coral...I wasn't able to capture the right shade of it bec. the the crappy weather.



Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3686068
> 
> OPI "Love is in the Bare"



That's a pretty neat mani!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Azalea... sadly, I don't think Barbie bubblegum pink does well with my skin tone but I find it very difficult to resist polishes with this finish. That shimmery flecky prettiness just makes me want to stare at my nails all day [emoji23]
> View attachment 3686880



That's really pretty on you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3688602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source: https://iheartpolish.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/opi-mrs-o-learys-bbq/
> 
> OPI Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ - deep burgundy creme (Chicago Collection). A long-time vampy fav.... I've also been playing with UNT peel-of base coat recently, but it peels off my nails too easily (a half day for creme polish; 1-2 days for glitter) to make it part of my regular polish routine.



Great color.. love the vampy color on you


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @roundandround


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Remy


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI "Spoken from the heart"


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Remy


^excellent shimmer! [emoji7]




Pmrbfay said:


> OPI "Spoken from the heart"


^love that happy pink! Beautiful e-ring too.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @frick&frack! [emoji4]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> 
> I love this color. It's a taupe-brown-purple with teal-ish shimmers in it. Shimmers only show with direct lightings but I don't mind. At first I was hoping to like it bec I don't have this kind of shade in my stash. But glad that I like and love this color.
> Sorry for the uncleaned nails. I was in a hurry to put this on
> View attachment 3674167
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Hi round ,
I didn't use NP for a long time , but you made me buy Androgyne 
It's just


----------



## taniherd

Essie Coat Azure


----------



## cmm62

Chanel alchimie


----------



## MrsBeester

Broke a nail today, so I had to go short. These are Louvain gel polishes, Lolita and Fabulous.


----------



## chowlover2

MrsBeester said:


> View attachment 3691980
> 
> 
> Broke a nail today, so I had to go short. These are Louvain gel polishes, Lolita and Fabulous.


I love this!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hi round ,
> I didn't use NP for a long time , but you made me buy Androgyne
> It's just



Hello Pollie, long time absence on here welcome back! Yes, Androgyne is pretty. And I'm glad I made you buy it lol it's a typical Pollie shade as I know you love that kind of shade. Come and play again with your nail polishes 



MrsBeester said:


> View attachment 3691980
> 
> 
> Broke a nail today, so I had to go short. These are Louvain gel polishes, Lolita and Fabulous.



Pretty on you!


----------



## roundandround

I finally wear this nail polish at last

KIKO 947- on sale for 1€. I thought it looks pretty close to Chanel Taboo  So I grabbed one bottle (was sorry why I didn't get 2)

And my goodness, they're identical twins IMO. You can see it right? Same color in the bottles and same color on the nails. Chanek Taboo is on the ring finger.






KIKO formula is superb. This is the only botlle I have in this brand. Such a good quality at a low price.


----------



## frick&frack

taniherd said:


> Essie Coat Azure


^spectacular blue that looks amazing on you! [emoji7]




cmm62 said:


> Chanel alchimie


^nice green!




MrsBeester said:


> Broke a nail today, so I had to go short. These are Louvain gel polishes, Lolita and Fabulous.


^cool stripes!


----------



## frick&frack

B_Glam said:


> Hello everyone,
> Newbie here  Just got a mani with my favorite color: Shellac CND Romantique [emoji173]️


^welcome! Looking forward to seeing more lovely manis from you like this one. 




roundandround said:


> I finally wear this nail polish at last
> 
> KIKO 947- on sale for 1€. I thought it looks pretty close to Chanel Taboo  So I grabbed one bottle (was sorry why I didn't get 2)
> 
> And my goodness, they're identical twins IMO. You can see it right? Same color in the bottles and same color on the nails. Chanek Taboo is on the ring finger.
> 
> KIKO formula is superb. This is the only botlle I have in this brand. Such a good quality at a low price.


^wow, it is an exact dupe. Love it!


----------



## Tinalovespolishes

I did mine in salon, so not sure what the nail polish I am wearing.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

roundandround said:


> I finally wear this nail polish at last
> 
> KIKO 947- on sale for 1€. I thought it looks pretty close to Chanel Taboo  So I grabbed one bottle (was sorry why I didn't get 2)
> 
> And my goodness, they're identical twins IMO. You can see it right? Same color in the bottles and same color on the nails. Chanek Taboo is on the ring finger.
> 
> View attachment 3693657
> View attachment 3693658
> View attachment 3693661
> 
> 
> KIKO formula is superb. This is the only botlle I have in this brand. Such a good quality at a low price.



Great color!!!! I love KIKO!!!! All my KIKOs are at least three years old and the formula is still good. Can't beat the price + the quality!!!


----------



## B_Glam

Thank you for the welcome Frick&Frack!! I am pretty plain when it comes to my nails, so I'm looking forward to getting some great ideas and inspiration from you ladies! [emoji4][emoji140]


----------



## misstrine85

B_Glam said:


> Thank you for the welcome Frick&Frack!! I am pretty plain when it comes to my nails, so I'm looking forward to getting some great ideas and inspiration from you ladies! [emoji4][emoji140]



That's what's so great about TPF. Everyone is welcome. I wear my nails on the shorter side and with only one color at at time, but enjoy looking at pictures of all kinds of nails and manis [emoji1]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tinalovespolishes said:


> View attachment 3694135
> 
> I did mine in salon, so not sure what the nail polish I am wearing.



This is so gorgeous and glamorous!! I will bookmark it for my holiday nails!haha

I imagine the stones are individually sticked on?


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Amira


----------



## Winston3043

Tinalovespolishes said:


> View attachment 3694135
> 
> I did mine in salon, so not sure what the nail polish I am wearing.



LOVE THIS!


----------



## clydekiwi

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Amira
> View attachment 3695190



Love this


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Amira



Sophisticated color with another awesome zoya glitter finish!


----------



## H’sKisses

clydekiwi said:


> Love this





frick&frack said:


> Sophisticated color with another awesome zoya glitter finish!



Thanks! I'm going through my recent Zoya Earth Day promo purchase so I've been using nothing but Zoyas lately... I really do love their formula and their finishes are so pretty!


----------



## Pmrbfay

And I'm back with a French mani again...lol!


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya - Laurel - so pretty!  I am enormous Zoya fan and plan to post more!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie Gel Couture Rock The Runway




*please excuse the dry cuticles


----------



## H’sKisses

CozyCorner said:


> Zoya - Laurel - so pretty!  I am enormous Zoya fan and plan to post more!



Very pretty! Huge Zoya fan here as well!

Does the shimmer show this well
In real life? I know blogger photos like this are amazing and really show shimmer, but sometimes I don't see it as much in real life and it just looks like a regular creme polish.


----------



## frick&frack

CozyCorner said:


> Zoya - Laurel - so pretty!  I am enormous Zoya fan and plan to post more!


^love it! I think that carnation pink is perfect for Mother's Day [emoji7]




Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie Gel Couture Rock The Runway


^you look fantastic with a red mani!


----------



## frick&frack

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Very pretty! Huge Zoya fan here as well!
> 
> Does the shimmer show this well
> In real life? I know blogger photos like this are amazing and really show shimmer, but sometimes I don't see it as much in real life and it just looks like a regular creme polish.



PBI FYI: if a shimmer or glitter doesn't show on your nail, try adding topcoat. [emoji106]


----------



## Swcharm87

Sally Hansen  -Hard to Get


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> PBI FYI: if a shimmer or glitter doesn't show on your nail, try adding topcoat. [emoji106]



I always use topcoat (unless it's a pixie dust, then I go a couple of days before adding it), some polishes just don't show the shimmer IRL as much as they do in blogger photos... still pretty colors, though, but sometimes I buy because of the shimmer. They just suck me in! [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Britta


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Chocolate.


----------



## frick&frack

Swcharm87 said:


> Sally Hansen  -Hard to Get


^this is stunning on you! What a perfect summer mani. 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Britta


^wooooooooooooooooooow!!! [emoji7] simply amazing. 




MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Chocolate.


^it's the exact color of chocolate! I need to look for that one.


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^this is stunning on you! What a perfect summer mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ^wooooooooooooooooooow!!! [emoji7] simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's the exact color of chocolate! I need to look for that one.



Thanks...the actual color name is Chocoholic. I just reread the bottle [emoji4]


----------



## CozyCorner

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Very pretty! Huge Zoya fan here as well!
> 
> Does the shimmer show this well
> In real life? I know blogger photos like this are amazing and really show shimmer, but sometimes I don't see it as much in real life and it just looks like a regular creme polish.



Not so much. There is a tiny bit of silver shimmer but you have to look closely.  I would classify this as a creme all day long over a shimmer.  It's so pretty on my nails!


----------



## H’sKisses

CozyCorner said:


> Not so much. There is a tiny bit of silver shimmer but you have to look closely.  I would classify this as a creme all day long over a shimmer.  It's so pretty on my nails!



I was hoping this wouldn't be the answer, but I had a feeling it would be! Thanks for letting me know... I have quite a few polishes that I've been excited for the shimmer only to end up looking like a creme. But it's still so pretty!!!


----------



## Swcharm87

frick&frack said:


> ^this is stunning on you! What a perfect summer mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ^wooooooooooooooooooow!!! [emoji7] simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's the exact color of chocolate! I need to look for that one.



Thanks so much!


----------



## PewPew

Hare Polish Rosa Meditativa (3 coats)

Photo source/review: http://www.peachypolish.com/hare-polish-new-years-2015-surreal-new-year-collection-swatches-review/

This is a dusty purple jelly with multi-chrome glitter flakes. I  the "squishy" look of jelly-finish polishes!


----------



## taniherd

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3700698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hare Polish Rosa Meditativa (3 coats)
> 
> Photo source/review: http://www.peachypolish.com/hare-polish-new-years-2015-surreal-new-year-collection-swatches-review/
> 
> This is a dusty purple jelly with multi-chrome glitter flakes. I  the "squishy" look of jelly-finish polishes!



Beautiful color. 
I miss Hare Polish. 
She was one of my favorite indie nail polish makers.


----------



## roundandround

CozyCorner said:


> Zoya - Laurel - so pretty!  I am enormous Zoya fan and plan to post more!



Stunning mani! Love how visible the shimmers are.



Swcharm87 said:


> View attachment 3698076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen  -Hard to Get



Great white mani. I wore white last week too.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Britta
> 
> View attachment 3699149



Very pretty on you!



PewPew said:


> View attachment 3700698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hare Polish Rosa Meditativa (3 coats)
> 
> Photo source/review: http://www.peachypolish.com/hare-polish-new-years-2015-surreal-new-year-collection-swatches-review/
> 
> This is a dusty purple jelly with multi-chrome glitter flakes. I  the "squishy" look of jelly-finish polishes!



Jelly, squishy, juicy mani...what's not to love? Perfect!


----------



## roundandround

Yeah wearing a bright color today
Essie-The more the merrier




Excuses for the uncleand cuticles


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Fish-Teal Braid


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI Gelcolor in "Spoken from the heart."  It's a great coral-pink that my friend says goes with everything.  She's right - I haven't found a color yet that it doesn't go with. [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> Yeah wearing a bright color today
> Essie-The more the merrier
> Excuses for the uncleand cuticles


^nice & happy color!




MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Fish-Teal Braid


^your mani is perfect!




Pmrbfay said:


> OPI Gelcolor in "Spoken from the heart."  It's a great coral-pink that my friend says goes with everything.  She's right - I haven't found a color yet that it doesn't go with. [emoji4]


^I love coral!


----------



## PewPew

Soul Session #237 by Rimmel London Salon Pro (Kate Moss Collection)
Photo credit: http://funsizebeauty.blogspot.com/2014/05/rimmel-salon-pro-nail-polish-in-soul.html

This is a pale blush nude creme. Lovely flat brush. The lycra based formula does not extend wear time on my nails.


----------



## misstrine85

Love it - Bleu Pastel [emoji173]️


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Yeah wearing a bright color today
> Essie-The more the merrier
> 
> View attachment 3701360
> 
> 
> Excuses for the uncleand cuticles



I never see this shade quiet often, I think not to anyone's taste but I like this color.. Looks pretty on


----------



## Cams

The weather is quite dull here today.
So wearing the Chanel pirate 08.


----------



## roundandround

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3703728
> 
> OPI Gelcolor in "Spoken from the heart."  It's a great coral-pink that my friend says goes with everything.  She's right - I haven't found a color yet that it doesn't go with. [emoji4]



Very pretty on you! I'm a sucker of this kind of coral-pink shade.



misstrine85 said:


> Love it - Bleu Pastel [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705015



Beautiful color although I didn't get this one bec. I've read that somebody said it's close to Dior Porcelaine. I have Porcelain which I really love.



Zenerdiode said:


> I never see this shade quiet often, I think not to anyone's taste but I like this color.. Looks pretty on



Thank you! Yes it is! Somebody complemented me about the color




Cams said:


> The weather is quite dull here today.
> So wearing the Chanel pirate 08.



Beautiful red and it surely brightens your day!

.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @roundandround


----------



## PewPew

Cams said:


> wearing the Chanel pirate 08.



Smoking HOT!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Love it - Bleu Pastel [emoji173]️


^such a lovely color! Pastel blue makes such a great mani. 




Cams said:


> The weather is quite dull here today.
> So wearing the Chanel pirate 08.


^great deep red!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Essie Gel Couture in Model Clicks + Top Coat. 
This is the best polish I've ever used - the top coat works wonders! After discovering these I've completely stopped buying from any other brands.


----------



## H’sKisses

Still on my Zoya kick with Zoya Alice this time... no topcoat for now, might add it in a day or 2.


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Essie Gel Couture in Model Clicks + Top Coat.


^nice & vampy!




Hershey'sKisses said:


> Still on my Zoya kick with Zoya Alice this time... no topcoat for now, might add it in a day or 2.


^what a cheerful purple! I know I'll love it with TC too. [emoji6]


----------



## s3raph1nas

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Still on my Zoya kick with Zoya Alice this time... no topcoat for now, might add it in a day or 2.



Girl you have beautiful nails!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

s3raph1nas said:


> Girl you have beautiful nails!!!



Thank you![emoji5] I'm actually jealous of everyone else's nails since mine curve in when they grow and look all wonky lol!


----------



## PewPew

Essie Take Me To Thread ("Gel Couture" line / regular nail polish)

Photo source: http://www.thirteenthoughts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Essie-gel-Couture-Take-Me-to-Thread.jpg

Essie Take Me to Thread is a warm taupe creme that is a few shades lighter than Essie Merino Cool. It lacks the gray/greige undertones of the popular Essie Chinchilly.


----------



## LeLeMooMoose

Essence has a really beautiful holo called We will spork you.

I'm an OPI gal, but this is so pretty.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Still on my Zoya kick with Zoya Alice this time... no topcoat for now, might add it in a day or 2.
> 
> View attachment 3707226


Gorgeous!


----------



## H’sKisses

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! Zoya's Pixie Dust line is very pretty, and wears pretty well too! Ive only gotten my first small chip today after a lot of cleaning and cooking for a get together... and that's without topcoat!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Combustealble


----------



## MahoganyQT

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! Zoya's Pixie Dust line is very pretty, and wears pretty well too! Ive only gotten my first small chip today after a lot of cleaning and cooking for a get together... and that's without topcoat!



This thread made me grab the Zoya pixie dust sampler. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 3713458
> 
> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Combustealble


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## CozyCorner

On a Zoya kick ala Hershey!  Here's Zoya Rayne. A color so pretty I have to keep looking at my nails!


----------



## H’sKisses

CozyCorner said:


> On a Zoya kick ala Hershey!  Here's Zoya Rayne. A color so pretty I have to keep looking at my nails!



This was on my list during the Earth Day sale but I decided against it at the last minute, again because photos online were so varied! Is it as pretty/sparkly IRL as this? I'd love to see an indoor shot!


----------



## H’sKisses

CL Miss Loubi


----------



## CozyCorner

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This was on my list during the Earth Day sale but I decided against it at the last minute, again because photos online were so varied! Is it as pretty/sparkly IRL as this? I'd love to see an indoor shot!



It is super sparkly and pretty and I'd post an indoor pic but it really looks the same as this one!  It is one of my top 5 Zoyas (Daul is all time #1 favorite). Rayne is the opposite of creamy (I have Blu too and this is nothing like that).


----------



## roundandround

CozyCorner said:


> On a Zoya kick ala Hershey!  Here's Zoya Rayne. A color so pretty I have to keep looking at my nails!


Very pretty on you!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Miss Loubi
> 
> View attachment 3714267



OMG what a beautiful color! Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## H’sKisses

CozyCorner said:


> It is super sparkly and pretty and I'd post an indoor pic but it really looks the same as this one!  It is one of my top 5 Zoyas (Daul is all time #1 favorite). Rayne is the opposite of creamy (I have Blu too and this is nothing like that).



Oooh now I regret not getting it! It's going on my list for sure! Thanks!


----------



## PewPew

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Miss Loubi
> 
> View attachment 3714267



  

Gorgeous mani! Love everything-- the color, nail shape, length & the fact that your paint job is always superb.


----------



## frick&frack

CozyCorner said:


> On a Zoya kick ala Hershey!  Here's Zoya Rayne. A color so pretty I have to keep looking at my nails!


^ohhhh my...that's fabulous! I think/hope I have that one. If I do, I'm wearing it next. I know it was on my list a few years ago. I hope I bought it. I love zoya. 




Hershey'sKisses said:


> CL Miss Loubi


^perfect classic red mani for Memorial Day!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Essie Gel Couture 'Pre-Show Jitters' + top coat.


----------



## frick&frack

s3raph1nas said:


> Essie Gel Couture 'Pre-Show Jitters' + top coat.



Lovely summer mani!


----------



## MahoganyQT

View attachment 3717198

Zoya Pixie Dust Zooey


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Zoya Pixie Dust Zooey



This is pretty on you! It looks peach in the pic, but I know it's pink. What color do you see when you look at it?


----------



## H’sKisses

PewPew said:


> Gorgeous mani! Love everything-- the color, nail shape, length & the fact that your paint job is always superb.



Thank you!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

frick&frack said:


> This is pretty on you! It looks peach in the pic, but I know it's pink. What color do you see when you look at it?



Funny, I can't decide if it's pink or peach either! I know it's supposed to be pink but it does lean peachy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> This is pretty on you! It looks peach in the pic, but I know it's pink. What color do you see when you look at it?



Thanks, you are always so nice! I see coral. [emoji2]


----------



## roundandround

After doing some semi-hardcore garden works, it's coloring time again

Dior Sunnies


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> After doing some semi-hardcore garden works, it's coloring time again
> 
> Dior Sunnies



Such a gorgeous coral! 

I just painted pale blue thanks to this thread, now I want to wear coral thanks to you & @MahoganyQT [emoji7]


----------



## misstrine85

Sparkling Blueberry [emoji173]️


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

roundandround said:


> After doing some semi-hardcore garden works, it's coloring time again
> 
> Dior Sunnies
> View attachment 3719109


Great color for summer.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Sparkling Blueberry [emoji173]️



Ah, this is a great one!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - For the Thrill


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Short Cir-cute.


Trying to brighten up a rainy week!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - For the Thrill


^great natural look with some added sparkle!




MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Short Cir-cute.
> Trying to brighten up a rainy week!


^oh I LOVE that fun bright orange on you! (I'm jealous because orange doesn't look great on me.) Orange is such a quintessential summer color IMO. 

We must be neighbors. I'm so glad it's raining. Not only do we need it, but it's good for my garden. I also just turned my a/c off because it's cool enough outside. In June. Yay! But I do know what you mean about brightening your nails. I had the same thought for myself.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Peche Nacree


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^great natural look with some added sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> ^oh I LOVE that fun bright orange on you! (I'm jealous because orange doesn't look great on me.) Orange is such a quintessential summer color IMO.
> 
> We must be neighbors. I'm so glad it's raining. Not only do we need it, but it's good for my garden. I also just turned my a/c off because it's cool enough outside. In June. Yay! But I do know what you mean about brightening your nails. I had the same thought for myself.



Thank you! I see you're in South Florida too! Howdy neighbor!! Yes, you're right about the rain. I had to move all of my plants to the back patio a couple of weeks ago because the sun was literally burning them [emoji20].


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you! I see you're in South Florida too! Howdy neighbor!! Yes, you're right about the rain. I had to move all of my plants to the back patio a couple of weeks ago because the sun was literally burning them [emoji20].



Howdy neighbor! [emoji137][emoji112][emoji905][emoji482]


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Short Cir-cute.
> View attachment 3722484
> 
> Trying to brighten up a rainy week!


You look like summer! Lovely for a rainy week!


----------



## misstrine85

Felt like wearing something neon [emoji173]️


----------



## PewPew

Nothing says "excitement" like a polish called "Crystal Beige."


----------



## dotty8

Essie - Berried treasures


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Felt like wearing something neon [emoji173]️


^this is the perfect time of year for neon!




dotty8 said:


> Essie - Berried treasures


^very happy color!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3726644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "excitement" like a polish called "Crystal Beige."



Looks like a lovely color. Will you post a swatch? I couldn't find one when I googled.


----------



## Cams

Sally Black and white


----------



## MahoganyQT

Zoya Pixie Dust Mini Bay


----------



## roundandround

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Short Cir-cute.
> View attachment 3722484
> 
> Trying to brighten up a rainy week!



Love this color on you! I would love to have this color on my nails too


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Zoya Pixie Dust Mini Bay



Fabulous Caribbean blue for summer!


----------



## H’sKisses

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 3728425
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust Mini Bay



Love the pixie dusts!


----------



## staceyjan

s3raph1nas said:


> Essie Gel Couture 'Pre-Show Jitters' + top coat.
> View attachment 3715974


This I should my new fav long wearing nail polish.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Zoya Pixie Dust Levi


----------



## Kelly M

OPI - My Very First Knockwurst


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Zoya Pixie Dust Levi


^ok. This is amazing on you! I'm shocked to say it, but it rivals that fun orange. I love it. 

Now I'm kinda wanting to see you in a turquoise or Caribbean blue. Unless you've worn that recently & I forgot. Do you wear a mango color (that's what I call a golden yellow with a touch of orange)? I love that color on my mom. I bet it would look fabulous on you too. It seems you have warm undertones to your skin (like my mom). Do you have some heritage from the Islands?




Kelly M said:


> OPI - My Very First Knockwurst


^lovely pastel purple!


----------



## MahoganyQT

frick&frack said:


> ^ok. This is amazing on you! I'm shocked to say it, but it rivals that fun orange. I love it.
> 
> Now I'm kinda wanting to see you in a turquoise or Caribbean blue. Unless you've worn that recently & I forgot. Do you wear a mango color (that's what I call a golden yellow with a touch of orange)? I love that color on my mom. I bet it would look fabulous on you too. It seems you have warm undertones to your skin (like my mom). Do you have some heritage from the Islands?
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely pastel purple!



Thanks! I love mango shades and mangoes in general...lol. I also love blues. I'm not sure if I've shared any yet though. Yes, I do have island blood. My dad is from St. Kitts.


----------



## Cams

Opi red and white with a little sparkle.


----------



## CozyCorner

Catch up post! I do my nails weekly and missed a few plus toe color. FYI - none of these are my nails. 

Last week - Zoya Blu.  Love this but my bottle is a few a years old and it's gotten too thick to keep. 





Here's Zoya Dot - on my nails as of the last 1/2 hr. It's pretty BUT it's a creme and the bottle is brand new and it's too thick so I don't recommend it. The consistency is terribly streaky.  I bet this starts chipping immediately. 




On my toes - Sally Hansen Batbano Blue. Don't think they make this anymore but it's gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I love mango shades and mangoes in general...lol. I also love blues. I'm not sure if I've shared any yet though. Yes, I do have island blood. My dad is from St. Kitts.


^I KNEW it! I'm looking forward to seeing mango nail on you some time this summer. 




Cams said:


> Opi red and white with a little sparkle.


^very festive mani! It's perfect for July 4. 




CozyCorner said:


> Catch up post! I do my nails weekly and missed a few plus toe color. FYI - none of these are my nails.
> 
> Last week - Zoya Blu.  Love this but my bottle is a few a years old and it's gotten too thick to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Zoya Dot - on my nails as of the last 1/2 hr. It's pretty BUT it's a creme and the bottle is brand new and it's too thick so I don't recommend it. The consistency is terribly streaky.  I bet this starts chipping immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my toes - Sally Hansen Batbano Blue. Don't think they make this anymore but it's gorgeous!


^zoya blue is my favorite pastel blue.


----------



## vallaby

Take part in the poll 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/where-do-you-like-to-buy-nail-polish-most-often.967481/


----------



## Kelly M

Have been craving white polish, so here we go  OPI "Alpine Snow"
I just finally bought this polish at an airport abroad because the price was unbeatable. Scored it for $5  That's also when I got OPI "My Very First Knockwurst" from my previous post.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Zoya Kate on my stubby fingers...  a fantastic classy mauve... Day 2 so a little tip wear...


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly M said:


> Have been craving white polish, so here we go  OPI "Alpine Snow"
> I just finally bought this polish at an airport abroad because the price was unbeatable. Scored it for $5  That's also when I got OPI "My Very First Knockwurst" from my previous post.


^love a white mani for Summer! Congrats on scoring it for a deal. 




BalenciagaKitte said:


> Zoya Kate on my stubby fingers...  a fantastic classy mauve... Day 2 so a little tip wear...


^looks great on you!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

frick&frack said:


> ^love a white mani for Summer! Congrats on scoring it for a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks great on you!


Thank you!!!


----------



## roundandround

Nubar Reclaim

Holo isn't so visible on here but is proud to show with bright lightings but still looks lovely.



With artificial light shows a bit. In direct /bright, light/sunlight linear holo appears.


----------



## Kelly M

frick&frack said:


> ^love a white mani for Summer! Congrats on scoring it for a deal.



Thank you!! I do too  I love how it looks when I'm tan!


----------



## Kelly M

CozyCorner said:


> Last week - Zoya Blu.  Love this but my bottle is a few a years old and it's gotten too thick to keep.



I *love* this color blue  I wonder if anyone has a comparison shot between this and Essie "Find me an oasis"


----------



## Kelly M

Thought this was a neat photo  Took it last week when I was wearing OPI "My Very First Knockwurst"


----------



## Pmrbfay

And I'm back in OPI GelColor "Spoken from the Heart."


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly M said:


> Thought this was a neat photo  Took it last week when I was wearing OPI "My Very First Knockwurst"


^looks like a nice neutral




Pmrbfay said:


> And I'm back in OPI GelColor "Spoken from the Heart."


^love a classic red mani on short nails!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @frick&frack


----------



## Pmrbfay

Deleted


----------



## MahoganyQT

Zoya Pixie Dust Tilly


----------



## Kelly M

Thank you  It really is! @frick&frack


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Peche Nacree


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Zoya Pixie Dust Tilly



ooOOOOooo...that's a good one. I don't have that one...


----------



## roundandround

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3737803
> 
> And I'm back in OPI GelColor "Spoken from the Heart."



I love this color on you! I want to wear Coral red again after seeing this on you. So summery!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @roundandround


----------



## horseRider

Rose gold rings by CbL


----------



## camalie

Why are hand pictures always so awkward looking? Still need to clean them up a bit 





Found Sinful Colors 'Energetic Red' in my collection. No idea when I purchased it, but thought it was pretty for Canada Day! It's a lot more red than it is coming off.
Silver is Celeb City by Sally Hansen


----------



## purly

Trust Fund Beauty - Game Changer


----------



## frick&frack

camalie said:


> Why are hand pictures always so awkward looking? Still need to clean them up a bit
> Found Sinful Colors 'Energetic Red' in my collection. No idea when I purchased it, but thought it was pretty for Canada Day! It's a lot more red than it is coming off.
> Silver is Celeb City by Sally Hansen


^very festive. Happy Canada day! [emoji1063]




purly said:


> Trust Fund Beauty - Game Changer


^beautiful tropical coral!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Sweet Lilac but I'm too lazy to make a photo.


----------



## pinky70

Fire by revlon top speed.

Happy Canada Day and JULY 4TH ALL,


----------



## frick&frack

pinky70 said:


> Fire by revlon top speed.
> 
> Happy Canada Day and JULY 4TH ALL,



Thank you!


----------



## dotty8

*OPI *- Coca Cola Red


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Zoya Chantal


----------



## frick&frack

dotty8 said:


> *OPI *- Coca Cola Red


^nothing beats a classic red mani! LOVE your tights too. 




LolaCalifornia said:


> Zoya Chantal


^nice neutral!


----------



## roundandround

LolaCalifornia said:


> Zoya Chantal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755579



Looks gorgeous on you! Love that color.

------------------------

I'm going yellow moments today

Chanel Mimosa -not everybody's color but I like it☺



Formula on this is not easy to work with but I can live with it. I should have done 3 coats to level but I just did 2.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing OPI let's be friends. This has slightly more pink than my regular Beyond the pale pink.


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> I'm going yellow moments today
> 
> Chanel Mimosa -not everybody's color but I like it[emoji5]
> 
> Formula on this is not easy to work with but I can live with it. I should have done 3 coats to level but I just did 2.


^I love yellow! It's such a happy color. Maybe I'll change to yellow too. [emoji6]




Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing OPI let's be friends. This has slightly more pink than my regular Beyond the pale pink.


^this pastel shade looks pretty on you for the summer!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing OPI let's be friends. This has slightly more pink than my regular Beyond the pale pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757057



This is a great color on you!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Sea Whip [emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

roundandround said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! Love that color.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> I'm going yellow moments today
> 
> Chanel Mimosa -not everybody's color but I like it☺
> View attachment 3757049
> 
> 
> Formula on this is not easy to work with but I can live with it. I should have done 3 coats to level but I just did 2.



Beautiful   I remember this one, I was hunting for it in 2011 all over the Europe as it was sold out in most places


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Color: Cassnova Brand: PearNova! Lovely color plus not tested on animals and vegan and 5 free!


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! Love that color.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> I'm going yellow moments today
> 
> Chanel Mimosa -not everybody's color but I like it☺
> View attachment 3757049
> 
> 
> Formula on this is not easy to work with but I can live with it. I should have done 3 coats to level but I just did 2.



Very pretty on you. How I wish I can wear yellow polishes.


----------



## roundandround

dotty8 said:


> Beautiful   I remember this one, I was hunting for it in 2011 all over the Europe as it was sold out in most places



Thank you! I know, when it was released, I didn't like this color at all. I never liked yellow at the time. I was  more into the pink one Morning Rose? I swatched this color on one nail and while going to the car, I was looking at my nail. I went back to the store and got the last bottle. I hope you can track one down. It's not a must color to have but definitely a great color to add to your collection IMO.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Sea Whip [emoji173]️



This is lovely on you! Coral is such a summer color to me.


----------



## APhiJill

The blue is Keks by Butter London


----------



## chowlover2

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 3760621
> 
> The blue is Keks by Butter London


That blue is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Androgyne
Thanks to round 






Essie Miss Fancy Pants


----------



## frick&frack

APhiJill said:


> The blue is Keks by Butter London


^your mani makes me happy! [emoji170]




Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> Thanks to round
> Essie Miss Fancy Pants


^so fun to see your nail pics again!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have been on the 'neutral nails train' for quite some time but since it is TGIF, I decided to break out some pink! Mavala Arty Pink, an old favorite in my stash.


----------



## taniherd

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> Thanks to round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Miss Fancy Pants



Pretty mani & pedi.
Are your Birkenstock sandals suede? 
I like that color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

taniherd said:


> Pretty mani & pedi.
> Are your Birkenstock sandals suede?
> I like that color.


Yes , they are grey suede Arizonas with soft footbed


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been on the 'neutral nails train' for quite some time but since it is TGIF, I decided to break out some pink! Mavala Arty Pink, an old favorite in my stash.



Love this pink on you!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> Thanks to round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Miss Fancy Pants



Awweee you're back posting on here 

Androgyne is really a great color. I had it on some weeks ago. 



Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been on the 'neutral nails train' for quite some time but since it is TGIF, I decided to break out some pink! Mavala Arty Pink, an old favorite in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762874



Looks great on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Awweee you're back posting on here
> 
> Androgyne is really a great color. I had it on some weeks ago.


After a long time of abstinence , my finger nails recovered  Now I can scratch myself again 
Today I'm wearing "Natural Charm"
it's opaque with one coat !
not my pic


----------



## LolaCalifornia

OPI Purple Palazzo Pants


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Frenzy


----------



## Kelly M

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Androgyne
> Thanks to round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Miss Fancy Pants



Love these colors!!!


----------



## Kelly M

It was time to give them a good chop  They look so different. Here's Essie's "Find Me An Oasis." One of my summer faves


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Pollie-Jean said:


> After a long time of abstinence , my finger nails recovered  Now I can scratch myself again
> Today I'm wearing "Natural Charm"
> it's opaque with one coat !
> not my pic



I don't think I've heard of this brand, but this color is pretty and it looks great on you.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> After a long time of abstinence , my finger nails recovered  Now I can scratch myself again
> Today I'm wearing "Natural Charm"
> it's opaque with one coat !
> not my pic


^lovely! Sorry to hear you had a problem with your nails. 




LolaCalifornia said:


> OPI Purple Palazzo Pants


^beautiful shade of purple!




Kelly M said:


> It was time to give them a good chop  They look so different. Here's Essie's "Find Me An Oasis." One of my summer faves


^very summery mani...looks great!


----------



## PursePassionLV

purly said:


> View attachment 3749266
> 
> Trust Fund Beauty - Game Changer



Oh I do love coral in the summer [emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I don't think I've heard of this brand, but this color is pretty and it looks great on you.


It applies like silk , great quality ! Accidental find


----------



## Kelly M

frick&frack said:


> ^very summery mani...looks great!


Thank you so much! I've been craving a dark burgundy mani for a few weeks now, but I'm trying to keep it up with the summer vibes for as long as I can


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I don't think I've heard of this brand, but this color is pretty and it looks great on you.



It's not me / my pic


----------



## autumngust

Today I applied OPI's Let Your Love Shine. I bought it early this year (? or late last year) and hadn't worn it until now. Very nice and totally right for winter/Christmas! :3
Uh, I should maybe start adding pictures, but I'm a bit shy... is it possible to upload pictures only the members of this site can see?


----------



## roundandround

This was gifted to me  What a surprise, awesome color and have great formula. I have just 2 Maybelline nail polishes and I love both.




Sorry this is an older picture...one of my nail (middle) was badly broken during garden work. Old photo looks  decent lol


----------



## roundandround

autumngust said:


> Today I applied OPI's Let Your Love Shine. I bought it early this year (? or late last year) and hadn't worn it until now. Very nice and totally right for winter/Christmas! :3
> Uh, I should maybe start adding pictures, but I'm a bit shy... is it possible to upload pictures only the members of this site can see?



Welcome on this thread

We all were shy at first but don't worry all ladies on here are very nice and helpful. I'm afraid that once you posted photos  on tPF it can be viewed by anybody


----------



## frick&frack

roundandround said:


> This was gifted to me  What a surprise, awesome color and have great formula. I have just 2 Maybelline nail polishes and I love both.
> lol



What a beautiful blue! Love the shine.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some whimsical nails and gingham. I am so ready for my Bali holidays!


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Some whimsical nails and gingham. I am so ready for my Bali holidays!



Cute nail art! Hope you have a fabulous trip.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kure Bazaar Cherie


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Optic White [emoji173]️


----------



## camalie

Essie - Butler Please


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

CND Shellac "Hollywood" on my ultrashort nails! Warm red with microshimmer that gives it lush color...


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Kure Bazaar Cherie


^luscious color!




misstrine85 said:


> Dior Optic White [emoji173]️


^perfectly painted! I love a white mani. 




camalie said:


> Essie - Butler Please


^very fun vivid blue!




BalenciagaKitte said:


> CND Shellac "Hollywood" on my ultrashort nails! Warm red with microshimmer that gives it lush color...


^i think a red mani looks best on shorties. Love it!


----------



## momoc

Self painted nails for the first time in a long while because I'm so not good at painting it neatly  but feeling my pink side today!


----------



## Eva1991

BalenciagaKitte said:


> CND Shellac "Hollywood" on my ultrashort nails! Warm red with microshimmer that gives it lush color...
> View attachment 3784885



Love this shade of red! Looks very classy on short nails.


----------



## camalie

Sally Hansen - Pink Satin
Looks chromatic in direct light, lasts a long time and goes on perfectly in 1 coat. Plus it's really easy to remove. Love this one!


----------



## frick&frack

momoc said:


> Self painted nails for the first time in a long while because I'm so not good at painting it neatly  but feeling my pink side today!


^love that shade of pink! The glitter nails make a great mani. 




camalie said:


> Sally Hansen - Pink Satin
> Looks chromatic in direct light, lasts a long time and goes on perfectly in 1 coat. Plus it's really easy to remove. Love this one!


^very cool!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just finished my summer vacay in Bali and trying to extend my memory! Mavala Bali[emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just finished my summer vacay in Bali and trying to extend my memory! Mavala Bali[emoji7]



Very happy tropical pink! Hope you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Very happy tropical pink! Hope you had a wonderful trip.



I did, thank you frick & frack!! Your kind thoughts are much appreciated!!


----------



## cmm62

OPI Shorts Story - love the mix of purple and pink in this color.


----------



## frick&frack

cmm62 said:


> OPI Shorts Story - love the mix of purple and pink in this color.



I agree! It's a cheerful color.


----------



## camalie

Zoya - Blair
I'm ready for fall.

(image from Google)


----------



## Hamza082

What-wizardry-is-this


----------



## MahoganyQT

Vacation nails! Zoya Levi


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Dune


----------



## PewPew

Essie Bahama Mama

Photo credit: livelovepolish.com


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Essie - Meet Me At The Alter ❤️


----------



## misstrine85

Felt like something sparkly and -fall-y: Deborah Lippmann Razzle Dazzle


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Vacation nails! Zoya Levi


^have fun!




misstrine85 said:


> Felt like something sparkly and -fall-y: Deborah Lippmann Razzle Dazzle


^love! It's one of my Fall favorites.


----------



## clydekiwi

Cia color is awesome by opi


----------



## ColdSteel

Bare for now, but my bottle of Sonia Kashuk's "Rich Girl" is calling my name. Gorgeous rusty orange-red!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Red Carpet's Sandal Scandal with accent fingers of China Glaze's It's a Trap-eze. One last summer blast!!


----------



## Bananajam123

Lovely nails and colours everyone. I'm wearing Zoya's Harper this weekend. It's sparkling in the sun. We are lucky with the weather this bank holiday


----------



## Bananajam123

Sorry didn't upload the photo


----------



## Kendie26

Hi everyone! Just catching up & loving everyones' choices lately Have enjoyed these Dior pinks the last few mani's. The lighter color was a gift from hubby that he picked out himself & the bright pink was a gift from the lovely Dior makeup artist that did a makeover on me a few months ago.


----------



## frick&frack

clydekiwi said:


> Cia color is awesome by opi


^great color for the Fall!




TiffanyBlue23 said:


> Red Carpet's Sandal Scandal with accent fingers of China Glaze's It's a Trap-eze. One last summer blast!!


^perfect for the end of summer!




Bananajam123 said:


> Lovely nails and colours everyone. I'm wearing Zoya's Harper this weekend. It's sparkling in the sun. We are lucky with the weather this bank holiday


^so fun & sparkly! You're making me want to get my bottle out. 




Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! Just catching up & loving everyones' choices lately Have enjoyed these Dior pinks the last few mani's. The lighter color was a gift from hubby that he picked out himself & the bright pink was a gift from the lovely Dior makeup artist that did a makeover on me a few months ago.


^such sweet gifts! The pastel from Mr. Kendie is lovely. The deeper pink looks pretty on you.


----------



## ColdSteel

Pinkie: NYX Seafoam
Ring: A slightly darker mint polish from F21
Middle: KleanColor Concrete Gray
Index: Essie Merino Cool 

I tried a drybrushing technique with Sally Hansen Golden-I at the tips that I had seen recently. I'm digging the imperfection and how it lets the color underneath show! 

Using all these colors because I want to see what they look like. Thursday is date night and Friday I get to meet an artist I've admired since I was 5! I think I'm leaning towards KleanColor. I'm happy I can find those at Daiso.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish - Sand by Me


----------



## Pessie




----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Cupcake Polish - Sand by Me


^this tropical color looks fabulous on you!




Pessie said:


> View attachment 3812702


^what a gorgeous pinky red!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It's really hard to take pics using only one hand with the camera!!  Red french with gold foil liner (the gold foil I changed to black now? )  with my favorite color & brand: OPI *Big apple red* Yes? They are my natural nails, hence the curl?  Warning: Pictures might be blurry!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starrily Sunset Strip. Love the color but hate the formula.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Poison Metal


----------



## PewPew

Photo credit: essieenvy.com


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Essie In the Lobby. This burgundy shade is less brown than Essie Berry Hard & is a couple shades lighter than the classic vamp Essie Wicked. Formula is on the thin side.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Fun Laquer Unconditional Love. I'm obsessed with duo chrome right now.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's really hard to take pics using only one hand with the camera!!  Red french with gold foil liner (the gold foil I changed to black now? )  with my favorite color & brand: OPI *Big apple red* Yes? They are my natural nails, hence the curl?  Warning: Pictures might be blurry!


^welcome to the thread! [emoji255]




MahoganyQT said:


> Starrily Sunset Strip. Love the color but hate the formula.


^both shades of that duo chrome look great on you!




misstrine85 said:


> Dior Poison Metal


^beautiful color for Fall!




MahoganyQT said:


> Fun Laquer Unconditional Love. I'm obsessed with duo chrome right now.


^they are addictive. Very cool color shift!


----------



## chowlover2

An oldie but a goodie, OPI Shimmering Sea.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Paradox [emoji173]️

Really love this collection.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> An oldie but a goodie, OPI Shimmering Sea.


^love the blue shimmer!




misstrine85 said:


> Dior Paradox [emoji173]️
> 
> Really love this collection.


^thats a cool gunmetal gray!


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> ^love the blue shimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thats a cool gunmetal gray!


Thank you!

This thread is bad for my wallet. Misstrinre85 posted an older Dior, the divine sparkling blackberry. I finally tracked down a bottle on Ebay-LOL!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Short & natural with a layer of Essie Gel Topcoat for shine


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This thread is bad for my wallet. Misstrinre85 posted an older Dior, the divine sparkling blackberry. I finally tracked down a bottle on Ebay-LOL!



Have you recieve it yet? It really is divine [emoji1]


----------



## PewPew

Essie Chinchilly ~ a cozy comfort polish


Photo credit: livelovepolish.com


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Have you recieve it yet? It really is divine [emoji1]


No, I should have hit by early next week, I can't wait, I have a soft spot for navy, shimmery polishes. I'm so glad you posted it!


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> No, I should have hit by early next week, I can't wait, I have a soft spot for navy, shimmery polishes. I'm so glad you posted it!



Me 2. I have many. YSL Bleu Cyclades, Chanel Blue Satin, Chanel Ciel De Nuit, Chanel Cosmique, Picture Polish Cosmos, Zoya Dream, Chanel Fortissimo, Chanel Nuit De Russie and Essie Starry Starry Nights (old and new) [emoji1]


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Me 2. I have many. YSL Bleu Cyclades, Chanel Blue Satin, Chanel Ciel De Nuit, Chanel Cosmique, Picture Polish Cosmos, Zoya Dream, Chanel Fortissimo, Chanel Nuit De Russie and Essie Starry Starry Nights (old and new) [emoji1]


Will you post your Ciel de Nuit next time you wear it? It's on my wish list but so impossibly pricey. I have most of the others, they are my favs, glad it's time to wear them again!


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> Will you post your Ciel de Nuit next time you wear it? It's on my wish list but so impossibly pricey. I have most of the others, they are my favs, glad it's time to wear them again!



Of course. I only have about 30-40 % of a bottle, so have only worn it once. I bought it used. But here is the first time I wore it. I think it was september 2nd 2013.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Of course. I only have about 30-40 % of a bottle, so have only worn it once. I bought it used. But here is the first time I wore it. I think it was september 2nd 2013.
> 
> View attachment 3820080


Swooning!!! Absolutely gorgeous on you! Thanks so much for posting. Is it really that close to the Essie original Starry Night?


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> Swooning!!! Absolutely gorgeous on you! Thanks so much for posting. Is it really that close to the Essie original Starry Night?



I'd say yes. I only worn the original SSN once as well (haven't tried the new one yet). Here is my picture of SSN:


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I'd say yes. I only worn the original SSN once as well (haven't tried the new one yet). Here is my picture of SSN:
> 
> View attachment 3820142


Stunning! I only have the new version, but I am happy with it.


----------



## y_yvon

Chanel 586 Rose Prodigious
4th finger Butter London


----------



## MahoganyQT

Hurricane Irma nails - A England Sparks Devine.


----------



## Mellicious

Zoya Rory with matte topcoat. 


(The topcoat is Pretty Serious Matte All The Things, which I got recently and really like.)


----------



## frick&frack

y_yvon said:


> Chanel 586 Rose Prodigious
> 4th finger Butter London


^cute nail art!




MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 3820697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Irma nails - A England Sparks Devine.


^love it! It's the same color as our sand...that Irma washed away from our beach. 




Mellicious said:


> Zoya Rory with matte topcoat.
> (The topcoat is Pretty Serious Matte All The Things, which I got recently and really like.)


^fun mani!


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is Gelish Mali-Blu Me Away. I'm a much better nurse than I am a nail technician - LOL.  I must wash my hands at least 50 times a day so I need something that will last. I never used to like blue nail polish, but now I can't get enough of it.


----------



## y_yvon

Ran out of poshe top coat. Mickey mouse smudge


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Katherine - a sheer, buildable dark berry jelly. I love this by itself (3 coats) or as a sheer top coat to tone down chunky glitters during the work week.

Photo credit: http://thepolishhideout.blogspot.com/2012/08/zoya-katherine.html


----------



## frick&frack

@MahoganyQT - do you have this Zoya? If not, you clearly need it. Your skin tone is even more beautiful than the lady in this pic. I can't wait to see this on you in a month or so. [emoji6][emoji173]️ (I think I'm going to order it too.)


----------



## frick&frack

shalomnurse said:


> View attachment 3824158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Gelish Mali-Blu Me Away. I'm a much better nurse than I am a nail technician - LOL.  I must wash my hands at least 50 times a day so I need something that will last. I never used to like blue nail polish, but now I can't get enough of it.


^I know what you mean about blue. This shade is fantastic on you!




y_yvon said:


> Ran out of poshe top coat. Mickey mouse smudge


^what a shame about the smudge on your nail art. You did a great job with it though. 




PewPew said:


> Zoya Katherine - a sheer, buildable dark berry jelly. I love this by itself (3 coats) or as a sheer top coat to tone down chunky glitters during the work week.


^you had me at jelly [emoji7]


----------



## y_yvon

Innisfree nail polish


----------



## Zenerdiode

PewPew said:


> Essie Chinchilly ~ a cozy comfort polish
> View attachment 3819739
> 
> Photo credit: livelovepolish.com



Love this!



shalomnurse said:


> View attachment 3824158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Gelish Mali-Blu Me Away. I'm a much better nurse than I am a nail technician - LOL.  I must wash my hands at least 50 times a day so I need something that will last. I never used to like blue nail polish, but now I can't get enough of it.



What a striking blue, very pretty on you.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did a gel manicure yesterday with this tomato red, love it so much. Does anyone know of a OPI with this bright colour?


----------



## y_yvon

Innisfree


----------



## chowlover2

Many thanks to Misstrine for showing me this polish on this thread! Absolute love Christian Dior Sparkling Blackberry.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> Many thanks to Misstrine for showing me this polish on this thread! Absolute love Christian Dior Sparkling Blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic doesn't do it justice.



It looks beautiful on you! [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

It's time for fall nail polish: hooray! Here is Rimmel London's Hot Cocoa. Kind of a terra-cotta that looks great with pale pink clothing like this skirt.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> It looks beautiful on you! [emoji173]️


Thank you and thank you for sharing some of your lovelies!


----------



## PewPew

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's time for fall nail polish: hooray! Here is Rimmel London's Hot Cocoa. Kind of a terra-cotta that looks great with pale pink clothing like this skirt.
> View attachment 3830944
> View attachment 3830945



Lovely color & beautiful manicure! Fall colors make me so happy


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you PewPew...me too! I have way more fall polishes than the other seasons combined!


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Organdi


----------



## threadbender

Zoya Talia. I can't take photos of my hands!


----------



## misstrine85

A purple YSL from their Manucure Couture Belle de Jour set [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

misstrine85 said:


> A purple YSL from their Manucure Couture Belle de Jour set [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3832894



This is gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> A purple YSL from their Manucure Couture Belle de Jour set [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3832894


Gorgeous! I love YSL polishes. Have you tried any Dolce & Gabbana? They are great and have the Dior brush. I got 2 really cheap on Ebay and love them.


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a gel manicure yesterday with this tomato red, love it so much. Does anyone know of a OPI with this bright colour?


^love a classic red mani!




y_yvon said:


> Innisfree


^great color!




chowlover2 said:


> Many thanks to Misstrine for showing me this polish on this thread! Absolute love Christian Dior Sparkling Blackberry. The pic doesn't do it justice.


^love it!




BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's time for fall nail polish: hooray! Here is Rimmel London's Hot Cocoa. Kind of a terra-cotta that looks great with pale pink clothing like this skirt.


^yummy Fall color!




misstrine85 said:


> A purple YSL from their Manucure Couture Belle de Jour set [emoji173]️


^fantastic deep purple!


----------



## PewPew

Despite being a red lover, I didn't always feel comfy in pinks... mauves & berries have been my "gateway" into the pink family! Fingerpaints Free Form Fawn is a deep, saturated mauve that I think looks fab on any skin tone. It's a couple shades darker and less dusty than Essie Angora Cardi & Butter London Toff. (Toff also has brown undertones.) Excellent formula & price point at SallyBeauty.

Photo credit: http://moonflowermakeup.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## MahoganyQT

Floss Gloss Honey. I'm not looking forward to taking this off but the glitter is amazing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel New Dawn


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Floss Gloss Honey. I'm not looking forward to taking this off but the glitter is amazing!


^all that sparkle makes me happy! Maybe it's worth the trouble to get it off...hehe. 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel New Dawn


^great soft taupe!


----------



## cmm62

MahoganyQT said:


> Floss Gloss Honey. I'm not looking forward to taking this off but the glitter is amazing!
> View attachment 3833633



I know that feeling! Looks so glam though [emoji108]


----------



## PewPew

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did a gel manicure yesterday with this tomato red, love it so much. Does anyone know of a OPI with this bright colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829728



This was such a smokin hot mani! Since my red-mania skews towards the deeper, blue-based reds, it took me a while to remember a good tomato red OPI to recommend. There's a fab one from the OPI Brights collection called "I Stop for Red". Here's a swatch and comparisons to other tomato red OPI from the lovely Karen Falcon aka "Manigeek" from www.imabeautygeek.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Day 2 of You Don't Know Jacques!


----------



## Bootlover07

Rocking the rose gold jewelry with OPI's One Heckla of a Color! Loving the Iceland collection!


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Colville Mews


----------



## JVSXOXO

Pedal Faster Suzi (gel) by OPI


----------



## roundandround

chowlover2 said:


> Many thanks to Misstrine for showing me this polish on this thread! Absolute love Christian Dior Sparkling Blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic doesn't do it justice.



Very pretty color on you! Painted my nails very dark blue last week and I enjoyed wearing it.



BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day 2 of You Don't Know Jacques!
> View attachment 3835513



Wow, we're almost mani twins lol I picked this shade yesterday to paint my nails but changed my mind and picked another color. But of course  I wiil wear YDKJ one of these days. 
This is a very pretty color on you.


----------



## roundandround

KOH Easy Going Purple


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

roundandround said:


> Very pretty color on you! Painted my nails very dark blue last week and I enjoyed wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we're almost mani twins lol I picked this shade yesterday to paint my nails but changed my mind and picked another color. But of course  I wiil wear YDKJ one of these days.
> This is a very pretty color on you.


Thanks! I love the color you DID choose!


----------



## frick&frack

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day 2 of You Don't Know Jacques!


^this oldie is my absolute favorite taupe! [emoji7]




Bootlover07 said:


> Rocking the rose gold jewelry with OPI's One Heckla of a Color! Loving the Iceland collection!


^it's a fantastic purple! I agree, the collection is great. 




JVSXOXO said:


> Pedal Faster Suzi (gel) by OPI


^looks beautiful on your lovely long fingers!




roundandround said:


> KOH Easy Going Purple


^gorgeous berry purple for the Fall!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

frick&frack said:


> ^this oldie is my absolute favorite taupe! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's a fantastic purple! I agree, the collection is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks beautiful on your lovely long fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous berry purple for the Fall!


Aw thanks!


----------



## JVSXOXO

frick&frack said:


> ^this oldie is my absolute favorite taupe! [emoji7]
> ^looks beautiful on your lovely long fingers!


You're too kind! Thank you


----------



## kkfiregirl

MahoganyQT said:


> Floss Gloss Honey. I'm not looking forward to taking this off but the glitter is amazing!
> View attachment 3833633



Gorgeous color on you! Glitter is a pain to take off, so I don't do it often. Do you have a trick?


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Tangerine on the Rocks. Red carpet manicure gel. Because it's been in the 90s this week in Chicago!


----------



## Factsoflifeblair

OPI Bubble Bath... tried and true classic nude polish!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

PewPew said:


> This was such a smokin hot mani! Since my red-mania skews towards the deeper, blue-based reds, it took me a while to remember a good tomato red OPI to recommend. There's a fab one from the OPI Brights collection called "I Stop for Red". Here's a swatch and comparisons to other tomato red OPI from the lovely Karen Falcon aka "Manigeek" from www.imabeautygeek.com
> View attachment 3835200
> 
> View attachment 3835199



Thank you for the recommendation!!! I also love the blog beautygeek; she is responsible for most of my polish collection!)


----------



## MahoganyQT

kkfiregirl said:


> Gorgeous color on you! Glitter is a pain to take off, so I don't do it often. Do you have a trick?



I removed it last night and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I just saturate cotton balls with Sally Beauty's Nourishing Acetone Polish remover and rub like crazy. I love this remover. It's strong but not too drying.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Fun Lacquer Unconditional Love. The formula and color shift on this is amazing.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Revlon Perplex (Chanel Paradoxal dupe). I got this in 2010 and wore this polish on a trip to Paris that year. I won't forget it because I was in the Sephora on the Champs-Elysées when a male SA complemented me on my Chanel polish. I told him it was a dupe and he was shocked, I don't think he believed me. Anyways I still love this color.


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> Fun Lacquer Unconditional Love. The formula and color shift on this is amazing.
> View attachment 3837483


Stunning on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

chowlover2 said:


> Stunning on you!



Thank you  [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> Tangerine on the Rocks. Red carpet manicure gel. Because it's been in the 90s this week in Chicago!


^that's a great coral to enjoy the last of your summer weather!




MahoganyQT said:


> Fun Lacquer Unconditional Love. The formula and color shift on this is amazing.


^looks like a fantastic color shift!




BalenciagaKitte said:


> Revlon Perplex (Chanel Paradoxal dupe). I got this in 2010 and wore this polish on a trip to Paris that year. I won't forget it because I was in the Sephora on the Champs-Elysées when a male SA complemented me on my Chanel polish. I told him it was a dupe and he was shocked, I don't think he believed me. Anyways I still love this color.


^gorgeous! I know what I'm painting tomorrow. [emoji106]


----------



## Ruby2s

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Day 2 of You Don't Know Jacques!
> View attachment 3835513



yay a mini!  can’t lie, i’m a little jealous ::

nice mani color too [emoji4]


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Colorstay French Roast - a warm chocolate shade w/ very subtle multicolor shimmer in bright sunlight. Sadly Revlon discontinued the Colorstay line (regular nail polish) when they brought out their Gel Envy line (gel-like polish makes me itch  ). I adore the CS formula, brush shape and low-scent vs. the traditional Revlon line....Most of my CS collection came from old stock at DollarTree stores. The latest ain't always the greatest! 

Photo credit: http://www.rina-alcantara.com/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3839586
> 
> Revlon Colorstay French Roast - a warm chocolate shade w/ very subtle multicolor shimmer in bright sunlight. Sadly Revlon discontinued the Colorstay line (regular nail polish) when they brought out their Gel Envy line (gel-like polish makes me itch  ). I adore the CS formula, brush shape and low-scent vs. the traditional Revlon line....Most of my CS collection came from old stock at DollarTree stores. The latest ain't always the greatest!
> 
> Photo credit: http://www.rina-alcantara.com/



I have this color and it's amazing. I think I first spotted it on this thread.


----------



## deltalady

Rescue Beauty Lounge Stormy


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Ruby2s said:


> yay a mini!  can’t lie, i’m a little jealous ::
> 
> nice mani color too [emoji4]


Aw thanks I just got my new 2018 MINI. This is after I drove my 2014 MINI into the ground, as they say.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

deltalady said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Stormy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840852


Wow gorgeous!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Live Love Polish- Cake Pop


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OPI It's A Piazza Cake. It's a pumpkin color but leaning a little red in top photo...


----------



## frick&frack

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Revlon Perplex (Chanel Paradoxal dupe). I got this in 2010 and wore this polish on a trip to Paris that year. I won't forget it because I was in the Sephora on the Champs-Elysées when a male SA complemented me on my Chanel polish. I told him it was a dupe and he was shocked, I don't think he believed me. Anyways I still love this color.





frick&frack said:


> gorgeous! I know what I'm painting tomorrow. [emoji106]


^^I just painted Revlon - Perplex this morning thanks to you [emoji6]




deltalady said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge Stormy


^fabulous fall color!




MahoganyQT said:


> Live Love Polish- Cake Pop


^gorgeous! I need to find something similar. It’s perfect for Breast Cancer awareness this month. 




BalenciagaKitte said:


> OPI It's A Piazza Cake. It's a pumpkin color but leaning a little red in top photo...


^so perfect for October!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

frick&frack said:


> ^^I just painted Revlon - Perplex this morning thanks to you [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ^fabulous fall color!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous! I need to find something similar. It’s perfect for Breast Cancer awareness this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ^so perfect for October!


Aw thanks, I would love to see it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

@frick&frack great minds think alike.  I'm going to try to wear pink nail polish all month long.


----------



## frick&frack

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Aw thanks, I would love to see it!


^oh boy, I haven’t posted a pedi pic in a very long time. 




MahoganyQT said:


> @frick&frack great minds think alike.  I'm going to try to wear pink nail polish all month long.


^ [emoji175][emoji166]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Zoya Raven with an all-black outfit...


----------



## sb1212

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Zoya Raven with an all-black outfit...
> View attachment 3843106



Always love a black mani


----------



## roundandround

Pretty manis ladies

After wearing dark colors for 3 weeks, I'm wanting a lighter color fir a change.

Catrice Victorian Poetry LE



Love this color. Applied 2 coats, 3 coats would look better but I don't like adding an extra coat on this one. The formula isn't perfect IMO but it's workable.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

roundandround said:


> Pretty manis ladies
> 
> After wearing dark colors for 3 weeks, I'm wanting a lighter color fir a change.
> 
> Catrice Victorian Poetry LE
> View attachment 3843304
> 
> 
> Love this color. Applied 2 coats, 3 coats would look better but I don't like adding an extra coat on this one. The formula isn't perfect IMO but it's workable.


Wow what a fantastic and unique color! Nice mani!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Superchic Lacquer Swoon


----------



## sb1212

Can anyone recommend a good matte top coat? Thanks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing an oldie -OPI Royal Rajah Ruby.


----------



## frick&frack

sb1212 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good matte top coat? Thanks



I haven’t used any, but I think all the big brands have one.


----------



## frick&frack

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Zoya Raven with an all-black outfit...


^fabu! I love a black mani on shorties. 




roundandround said:


> After wearing dark colors for 3 weeks, I'm wanting a lighter color fir a change.
> 
> Catrice Victorian Poetry LE
> 
> Love this color. Applied 2 coats, 3 coats would look better but I don't like adding an extra coat on this one. The formula isn't perfect IMO but it's workable.


^just lovely! I’m glad you didn’t paint a third coat. I like the way your white tips show through. 




MahoganyQT said:


> Superchic Lacquer Swoon


^STUNNER! You’re beating me with the cool pink NP for this month. Your nails look strong & healthy too. 




Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing an oldie -OPI Royal Rajah Ruby.


^love this oldie! It’s perfect for October.


----------



## sb1212

frick&frack said:


> I haven’t used any, but I think all the big brands have one.



Thank you!


----------



## misstrine85

Needed some sparkle - YSL Studio Silver [emoji173]️


----------



## shalomnurse

Water Park by CND Shellac


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Brilliant Strength - #240 Inspire. This is a warm, milk chocolate creme that can look like deep terracotta in low light.

I like giving context for older polishes bc they still pop up at discount retailers & are worth trying... Before gel-like "regular" nail polishes dominated the scene, there was a trend to tout formulas w/ additives like oils, strengtheners etc to "nourish" the natural nails. (This marketing push was in response to the 2-week gel polishes becoming popular & accessible). It's hard to say how "nourishing" such polishes really are since 1) we hardcore lacquerheads wear basecoat & 2) you can only put so much oil and stuff in paint before you lose longevity.

Anyway, the Brilliant Strength formula is a bit thin, but well-pigmented with a lovely, long brush. This line was soon revamped & rebranded into the Revlon Colorstay line (same bottle, black top), which emphasized longevity & had an amazing top coat. Alas, when technology caught up, Revlon again changed the formula to a gel-like polish (Gel Envy, same bottle shape, but now opaque).... Revlon R&D, you done broke my heart & confused the public with the rapid formula changes & rebrands! 

Photo credit: Nails by Chi Chi, South Africa https://www.nailsbychichi.co.za/


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Needed some sparkle - YSL Studio Silver [emoji173]️


^love that bling!




shalomnurse said:


> Water Park by CND Shellac


^beautiful blue!


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI I’m Brazil Nuts Over You


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Tendresse


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

KassandraGamet said:


> The color we choose to paint our nails can tell a lot about our personality! Are you warm and bubbly? Cool and calm? Or just crazy? Nail polish comes in a million differen shades, so choose the one that fits your personality, or something different for fun!!!


Yes you can tell I'm pretty conservative! No glitter, holos, mattes, or nail art for me, mostly I keep things classic with reds and beiges.


----------



## shalomnurse

Hollywood by CND shellac


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> OPI I’m Brazil Nuts Over You


^this looks like the same shade as the pink ribbon. Love it on you!




shalomnurse said:


> Hollywood by CND shellac


^great classic red mani!


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI “Pompeii Purple.”


----------



## misstrine85

Sparkle! OPI Extravance [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

KassandraGamet said:


> The color we choose to paint our nails can tell a lot about our personality! Are you warm and bubbly? Cool and calm? Or just crazy? Nail polish comes in a million differen shades, so choose the one that fits your personality, or something different for fun!!!



Not entirely in my case. I work in a very conservative workplace but I love sparkle!!!  So I tone it down to a neutral color with a tiny bit of sparkle.  But if not for work the sparkle and colors would definitely be poppin more.  Sigh. Oh well. I suppose vacation is where I can shine more. Lol.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today I am wearing OPI Deutsch You Want Me Baby. A metallic orange, almost red.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing holographic nail polish from NailsInc Rocket Fuel a holographic silver and Ghetto Galactic a holographic pink. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

Pmrbfay said:


> OPI “Pompeii Purple.”


^such a fabulous purple for fall!




misstrine85 said:


> Sparkle! OPI Extravance [emoji173]️


^LOVE the berry color! The sparkle only makes it better. [emoji178]




BalenciagaKitte said:


> Today I am wearing OPI Deutsch You Want Me Baby. A metallic orange, almost red.


^perfect for Halloween! [emoji316]




mymeimei02 said:


> Wearing holographic nail polish from NailsInc Rocket Fuel a holographic silver and Ghetto Galactic a holographic pink. Love it!


^cool holo


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Colorstay Pale Cashmere (regular np, not Colorstay Gel Envy). A dupe for the popular Essie Ballet Slippers. Formula is quite thin-- It helps to use a full brush and light strokes to avoid streaking. She'll do best w/ 3 coats

Photo credit: chickadvisor.com


----------



## pmburk

Nexgen Tucson


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I came across this picture when I was looking for a different nail OPI color to wear & fell in LOVE with it! First pic goes to the blogger who posted it, I just copied the look. And the color turned out exactly the same! It's totally gorgeous IRL & under different lighting it throws out different shades!  



And here are my pics! Color OPI: DS Extravagance (purple shaded glitter) & OPI: Onyx (full gloss black). Suffice to say everywhere I went someone was always commenting on how long my nails are & the color!  Nothing new about that?  The last picture I decided to add some Bling, Bling! My Emerald Cut diamond engagement ring!


----------



## snibor

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I came across this picture when I was looking for a different nail OPI color to wear & fell in LOVE with it! First pic goes to the blogger who posted it, I just copied the look. And the color turned out exactly the same! It's totally gorgeous IRL & under different lighting it throws out different shades!
> View attachment 3853227
> 
> 
> And here are my pics! Color OPI: DS Extravagance (purple shaded glitter) & OPI: Onyx (full gloss black). Suffice to say everywhere I went someone was always commenting on how long my nails are & the color!  Nothing new about that?  The last picture I decided to add some Bling, Bling! My Emerald Cut diamond engagement ring!
> View attachment 3853232
> 
> View attachment 3853234
> 
> View attachment 3853237



You did an amazing job!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

snibor said:


> You did an amazing job!



Thank you! 

But the credit goes to my manicurist!  I took the picture & purchased the nail polish but they applied it! I would never be able to get that black like that! And only one thick coat of each with one coat clear topcoat.


----------



## adh1006

Essie's 'Fishnet Stockings' on my fingers and toes. My fingernails have chipped and I need to do a fresh manicure, though. This is my absolute favorite red polish!


----------



## PewPew

Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic is a pale lavender holographic microglitter. This was one of the S&C brand launch shades I picked up 2 years ago-- the colors and formulas have held up nicely! The heavy S&C bottles look & feel luxe. The gold cap pops off the brush, which is on the short side.

Photo credit: weheartthis.com


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Nexgen Tucson


^great chocolate brown!




lovlouisvuitton said:


> I came across this picture when I was looking for a different nail OPI color to wear & fell in LOVE with it! First pic goes to the blogger who posted it, I just copied the look. And the color turned out exactly the same! It's totally gorgeous IRL & under different lighting it throws out different shades!
> 
> And here are my pics! Color OPI: DS Extravagance (purple shaded glitter) & OPI: Onyx (full gloss black). Suffice to say everywhere I went someone was always commenting on how long my nails are & the color!  Nothing new about that?  The last picture I decided to add some Bling, Bling! My Emerald Cut diamond engagement ring!


^love that combo for a colored frenchie. It’s so cool! I may have to try that myself. It would be great for a different Halloween mani.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> ^great chocolate brown!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love that combo for a colored frenchie. It’s so cool! I may have to try that myself. It would be great for a different Halloween mani.



Thank you *f&f! *

As you know, I usually wear the french look with different colors, Red, Purple, Blue & the traditional white. It's the first time in YEARS I have gone for a full color look!  For some reason I think it make's my nails look shorter then they are?   The color under my desk lamp light is totally gorgeous! Even more so then the bloggers pic!  But extremely hard for me to take pictures! It was driving me nuts!  I thought I would take the pictures in full sunlight so the flash wouldn't work? But it really didn't capture the color in IRL. I should have taken pics in the shade? Oh well, next time maybe?


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you *f&f! *
> 
> As you know, I usually wear the french look with different colors, Red, Purple, Blue & the traditional white. It's the first time in YEARS I have gone for a full color look!  For some reason I think it make's my nails look shorter then they are?   The color under my desk lamp light is totally gorgeous! Even more so then the bloggers pic!  But extremely hard for me to take pictures! It was driving me nuts!  I thought I would take the pictures in full sunlight so the flash wouldn't work? But it really didn't capture the color in IRL. I should have taken pics in the shade? Oh well, next time maybe?



I thought your pics were great. The holographic glitter can be hard to capture in a pic. To the eye it shows up in low light, but not to the camera. I think full sun is exactly what you needed. That OPI is very well known to many in this thread I’m sure, so we know what the color is IRL. 

I’m thinking about the burgundy NPs I have so I can create a similar look. I really like the color that shows up in your pic with the black tips. I didn’t make an effort to collection the OPI DS shades, so I’ll choose something similar from my stash. Now that I think of it, I might have been gifted a bottle of extravagance...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> I thought your pics were great. The holographic glitter can be hard to capture in a pic. To the eye it shows up in low light, but not to the camera. I think full sun is exactly what you needed. That OPI is very well known to many in this thread I’m sure, so we know what the color is IRL.
> 
> I’m thinking about the burgundy NPs I have so I can create a similar look. I really like the color that shows up in your pic with the black tips. I didn’t make an effort to collection the OPI DS shades, so I’ll choose something similar from my stash. Now that I think of it, I might have been gifted a bottle of extravagance...



You MUST post pics!  I would love to see it the french way?  

*A Tip: *With the Black tip, try using sticky tape just straight across your nail? Just be careful not to overload the nail polish onto the tape otherwise when you go to pull the sticky tape off it can run or smear? Mine wasn't put on like that, but that's how I have done a french pedicure. Except I tried to curve the tape. It didn't work out very nice? Meaning: Not curving?  But hey! Who looks that close at your toes!  Sadly I cannot wear flip flops! The throng part really irritates my toes & they blister!


----------



## Bootlover07

Opi Germanicure


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh WOW!  Lots of OPI Lovers here!


----------



## PewPew

Smith & Cult No Poem - a dusty asphalt creme. Slight mossy undertones. I love how mainstream gray polish  has become!

Photo credit: reallyree.com


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Rose Cache


----------



## cupcakegirl

BL union jack black


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Colorstay Bold Sangria - a warm eggplant creme. Revlon has historically had some crank color names (like Raven Red -- how many red ravens have you seen??), so I didn't think much about a purple called sangria....  But lo & behold, bright sunlight does indeed reveal the lovely burgundy undertones of a pitcher of the yummy. Well played, Revlon!

Photo credit: https://estacaomodaebeleza.com/2015/10/29/unha-da-semana-bold-sangria-da-revlon/


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Sea-duction


----------



## Karheart

Essie - Wicked
Photo credit: Rikkinails


----------



## frick&frack

Bootlover07 said:


> Opi Germanicure


^beautiful Fall color!




cupcakegirl said:


> BL union jack black


^perfect for Halloween!




MahoganyQT said:


> Cupcake Polish Sea-duction


^love this on you!


----------



## misstrine85

My DBF picked the polish from the new Dior holiday collection for me to wear to visit his parents - Dior Emerald [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

And my current mani YSL Rose Scabiosa [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> My DBF picked the polish from the new Dior holiday collection for me to wear to visit his parents - Dior Emerald [emoji173]️


^wow! This is a fun shade of green for Christmas. Hope you had a great visit. 




misstrine85 said:


> And my current mani YSL Rose Scabiosa [emoji173]️


^beautiful color on you!


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> My DBF picked the polish from the new Dior holiday collection for me to wear to visit his parents - Dior Emerald [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3860610


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## PewPew

misstrine85 said:


> My DBF picked the polish from the new Dior holiday collection for me to wear to visit his parents - Dior Emerald [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3860610



Love this, misstrine! What a fab gift . It's fantastic to see such a lovely green in the Diorific holiday collection after the past few years of playing it safe.


----------



## MooMooVT

Too dark now for a photo but just polished with Smith & Cult Dark Like Me. My first S&C purchase & I'm very happy with the color & application. We'll see how it lasts this week.


----------



## sunglow

OPI Infinite Shine My Private Jet


----------



## LolaCalifornia

sunglow said:


> OPI Infinite Shine My Private Jet
> View attachment 3865003



One of my favorites. Looks awesome on you!


----------



## sunglow

LolaCalifornia said:


> One of my favorites. Looks awesome on you!


Thank you!


----------



## PewPew

Wet n Wild Black Creme for Halloween. A reliable, budget-friendly polish that still applies smoothly after a couple of years. Well-pigmented, but still a 2-coater for me

Photo credit: wackylaki.blogspot.com


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI An Affair in Red Square.


----------



## frick&frack

sunglow said:


> OPI Infinite Shine My Private Jet


^my favorite taupe!




MahoganyQT said:


> OPI An Affair in Red Square.


^love the metallic finish!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Frenzy


----------



## misstrine85

Felt like wearing a vamp as the temperature is - finally - dropping. Dior Smoky [emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Felt like wearing a vamp as the temperature is - finally - dropping. Dior Smoky [emoji173]️



Perfect for this time of year! [emoji316]


----------



## PewPew

A-England Blessed Damozel ~ a deep violet base with vibrant purple microshimmer. Photo credit: emilydenisephotography.com/

I enjoy the themes/stories behind A-England polishes as much as I love the smooth formulas and classy bottles. This particular polish was named for a poem (c.1850) & several paintings by Dante Gabriel Rossetti such as


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI DS Mystery


----------



## dotty8

Dolce e Gabbana - Pure nude


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI DS Mystery


^love this DS!




dotty8 said:


> Dolce e Gabbana - Pure nude


^looks peachy


----------



## misstrine85

Did my nails with Diorific Ruby last night [emoji173]️


----------



## zooba

Crows toes Edgy Ocean Dream


----------



## dotty8

frick&frack said:


> ^love this DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks peachy



IRL it's more nude... I think those store lights change the shade a little bit  



misstrine85 said:


> Did my nails with Diorific Ruby last night [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869593



Wow, very pretty


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Brilliant Strength Impress - a taupe creme palate cleanser that looks more sandy in bright light. Photo credit: behappyandbuypolish.com

It might be fun to see what "tops & undies" are currently in use with our manis...I can be a bit promiscuous w/ top & base coats, but am currently wearing NailTek Foundation II ridge-filling base coat & Out the Door quick-drying top coat.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Did my nails with Diorific Ruby last night [emoji173]️


^gorgeous color!




PewPew said:


> It might be fun to see what "tops & undies" are currently in use with our manis...I can be a bit promiscuous w/ top & base coats, but am currently wearing NailTek Foundation II ridge-filling base coat & Out the Door quick-drying top coat.


^I’m not particular about my base, & I don’t normally wear a TC unless I’m wearing chunky glitter. The orange I wore for Halloween stained my nails though, so there’s that.


----------



## misstrine85

Dreaming of glistening snow with Diorific Winter [emoji173]️


----------



## PewPew

Republic Nail Frida Kahlo Collection - a vibrant red creme that's a bit deeper (less tomato) in person. Republic Nail polishes aren't named, but sometimes have number stickers on the bottom. They are made in Mexico, have the permission of the Frida Kahlo Foundation & are sold at select CVS stores and online.


----------



## Shelbyrana

OPI Humidi-Tea






 (not my photo)


----------



## cupcakegirl

opi don't bossa nova me around --- love this one... very pale pink with a gray undertone


----------



## cupcakegirl

misstrine85 said:


> Dreaming of glistening snow with Diorific Winter [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3872957


Gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

misstrine85 said:


> Dreaming of glistening snow with Diorific Winter [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3872957


Wow I love that color!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Eastern Light [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Amethyst.


----------



## Rachel965

I wear chanel base coat like every day


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Dreaming of glistening snow with Diorific Winter [emoji173]️


^looks just like moonlit snow! [emoji300]️




PewPew said:


> Republic Nail Frida Kahlo Collection - a vibrant red creme that's a bit deeper (less tomato) in person. Republic Nail polishes aren't named, but sometimes have number stickers on the bottom. They are made in Mexico, have the permission of the Frida Kahlo Foundation & are sold at select CVS stores and online.


^I would buy that for the bottle cap alone [emoji7]




cupcakegirl said:


> opi don't bossa nova me around --- love this one... very pale pink with a gray undertone


^nice neutral on you!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Chanel Eastern Light [emoji173]️


^your Diorific Winter would look gorgeous over that!




chowlover2 said:


> Dior Amethyst.


^love purple for this time of year!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Another shot of OPI don't bossa nova me around


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Nuit Blanche [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Nuit Blanche [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874886


Love this, like snowflakes on your nails!


----------



## misstrine85

Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelbyrana

OPI Big Hair Big Nails (not my photo)
I bought this color so long ago it is getting thick and goopy. But it was limited edition and I love it


----------



## misstrine85

Shelbyrana said:


> OPI Big Hair Big Nails (not my photo)
> I bought this color so long ago it is getting thick and goopy. But it was limited edition and I love it


You can add polish thinner to restore it  just keep away from addinh polishremover to it


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3875755


I love the bottles too! They look like little Christmas tree ornaments!


----------



## PewPew

misstrine85 said:


> Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3875755


I  the Diorific Bottles too! Frimas looks so classy & beautiful with the gold flecks.


----------



## PewPew

frick&frack said:


> ^I would buy that for the bottle cap alone [emoji7]



Confession: I totally DID buy the polish for the bottlecap . (I keep a few pretty bottles of red on my dresser.) The nice formula was a happy surprise.... Here are all the beautiful caps in the collection (availability varies based on country & colors in the promo pic is more saturated than real life). All have creme finishes & the colors themselves are not unique. Traditional, non-tapered brush. I'm wearing the blue w/ the bird cap today.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> YSL Nuit Blanche [emoji173]️


^it’s magical!




misstrine85 said:


> Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️


^nice Fall shade!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

misstrine85 said:


> Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3875755


This color looks absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## Stephanieg218

misstrine85 said:


> Another Diorific polish: Frimas. I really love these polishes and the bottles are adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3875755


So pretty!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Shelbyrana said:


> OPI Big Hair Big Nails (not my photo)
> I bought this color so long ago it is getting thick and goopy. But it was limited edition and I love it


It’s been my experience that OPI gets thick fast.  I’m constantly adding nail polish thinner to mine.


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> Confession: I totally DID buy the polish for the bottlecap . (I keep a few pretty bottles of red on my dresser.) The nice formula was a happy surprise.... Here are all the beautiful caps in the collection (availability varies based on country & colors in the promo pic is more saturated than real life). All have creme finishes & the colors themselves are not unique. Traditional, non-tapered brush. I'm wearing the blue w/ the bird cap today.
> View attachment 3876238


I need these!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> I need these!


+1 & they will also make a great gift & stocking stuffer


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Queen Frostine


----------



## chowlover2

MahoganyQT said:


> Cupcake Polish Queen Frostine
> 
> View attachment 3876889


Ice Princess nails! Love them!


----------



## frick&frack

MahoganyQT said:


> Cupcake Polish Queen Frostine



GLITTER! You know how I feel about it [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## PewPew

Barielle Elle’s Spell

Photo by @thegoreprincess, who used to post on this forum (I miss you!).
Source: www.thegoreprincess.com


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> GLITTER! You know how I feel about it [emoji7][emoji170]


I love it too! My motto is " Glitter makes everything better!"


----------



## pmburk

Powder dipped mani in ANC 56 Metallic Black Cherry.


----------



## Shelbyrana

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## misstrine85

Continuing on the Diorifics: Royale [emoji173]️


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Colorstay Rainforest 

photo credit: www.rina-alcantara.com


----------



## shoppergirl247

Hi, not sure if I'm in the right thread, but just got an email from Nordstrom and love Khloe's nail polish in the pic. Any ideas on what color it is or might be? Thank you! Sorry, if I'm posting in the wrong place![emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

Felt like some sparkle, so added YSL Feuille D’Or to Diorific Royale [emoji173]️


----------



## cupcakegirl

BL Toff


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> Powder dipped mani in ANC 56 Metallic Black Cherry.


^perfect for Thanksgiving!




Shelbyrana said:


> OPI Cajun Shrimp


^great shade of red for you!




misstrine85 said:


> Continuing on the Diorifics: Royale [emoji173]️


^beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Felt like some sparkle, so added YSL Feuille D’Or to Diorific Royale [emoji173]️


^fabulous flakes!




cupcakegirl said:


> BL Toff


^love this shade of purple for fall!


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Marnie
Photo credit: peachypolish.com


----------



## sunglow

OPI Infinite Shine Feel the Chemis-tree


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Grenat for BFs work Christmas party [emoji173]️

EDIT: It looks lighter in this picture. Will take a new one tomorrow.


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Grenat for BFs work Christmas party [emoji173]️
> 
> EDIT: It looks lighter in this picture. Will take a new one tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3882816


Gorgeous on you and perfect for a Christmas party!


----------



## PewPew

KBShimmer Stonewashed
Photo credit: allthispolish.com


----------



## misstrine85

This picture is more accurate: Diorific Grenat [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Amethyst [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

sunglow said:


> OPI Infinite Shine Feel the Chemis-tree


^love the sparkle!




misstrine85 said:


> This picture is more accurate: Diorific Grenat [emoji173]️


^gorgeous pinky red! Hope you had fun. 




misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Amethyst [emoji173]️


^nice vamp!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## tolliv

Smith and Cult Kundalini Hustle


----------



## misstrine85

tolliv said:


> Smith and Cult Kundalini Hustle
> 
> View attachment 3888429



Beautiful polish, and I LOVE thid picture! [emoji173]️


----------



## Alyssa Nails

Nice color, best choice for Christmas. Try to add the thinner polish, usually, 2-3 drops is OK


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Shock [emoji173]️


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Rose Confidential


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Trigger Plum [emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## cupcakegirl

misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Amethyst [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3886118


Gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## cupcakegirl

OPI- we the female


----------



## ColdSteel

Did a clean-out of my polishes and got two nice Marc Jacobs lacquers at TJ Maxx: Jungle and Baby Jane. Love the formula and they're perfect in two coats.

Goodness, I love swatching all my polishes at the expense of having differently-colored nails and sadly at the expense of removing them!


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Trigger Plum [emoji173]️


^gorgeous color & great glitter!




cupcakegirl said:


> OPI- we the female


^beautiful shade for fall!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Apparat [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Apparat [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3894357


That is one of my favs!


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Shocking Gold over Dior Apparat [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cirque Colors Ambrosia


----------



## SandyC1981

essie-no place like chrome


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Particuliere


----------



## sunglow

Essie Social-Lights


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific State Of Gold on top of Diorific Splendor [emoji173]️


----------



## roundandround

misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Amethyst [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3886118



Very pretty color. I've seen the Holiday 2017 nail polish collection and I was super excited to see the green one but alas I didn't like it on me after the swatch. I was hoping for a true green but this one isn't. 



cupcakegirl said:


> OPI- we the female
> View attachment 3892126



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## taniherd

ILNP Downpour


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Back to my Red french with black detail line!   OPI Big Apple red!  (please excuse my hand lotion!  )


----------



## pmburk

Dipped powder manicure in Amazing Nail Concepts #38 Garnet. I wanted something super sparkly & festive for my office Christmas party this week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## misstrine85

Am wearing Diorific Mirror over Chanel Expression. I don’t know why it looks like there are red edges. It does not look like that in real life [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Am wearing Diorific Mirror over Chanel Expression. I don’t know why it looks like there are red edges. It does not look like that in real life [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3905034


That's so pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dior Minuit from the Holiday Collection 2013. 
Unfortunately all the beauty inside the bottle does not translate well onto my nails but I still pull it out every December!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3905581
View attachment 3905582


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Black Satin this week


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Malice


----------



## Shelbyrana

OPI Worth A Pretty Penne (not my photo)


----------



## tolliv

misstrine85 said:


> Beautiful polish, and I LOVE thid picture! [emoji173]️


Thank you! Sorry for the delay...I have been traveling for the past few weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## sunglow

MahoganyQT said:


> Cirque Colors Ambrosia
> View attachment 3897095



Your post reminded me I haven't worn this since I got it last year. I forgot how nice it is.


----------



## sunglow

Cirque Colors Ambrosia


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did a gel manicure today, my Christmas nails are ready!


----------



## taniherd

Picture Polish Forget Me Not


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Winter Holly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sunglow said:


> Essie Social-Lights
> View attachment 3900458


 can't wait to try it !


----------



## sgj99

just did my nails for Christmas Eve/Christmas Day family functions ... INLP Cherry Luxe


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Defy & Inspire Little Dipper. 
If anyone knows of a similar color/dupe, please let me know, they have discontinued this color and I  it so much!


----------



## pianolize

For the Holidays: Deborah Lippmann, Chasing Rubies! (From Lady in Red set)


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

Holiday colors!


----------



## misstrine85

Christmas mani: Coromandel [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Femme Fatale The Mermaid’s Tail


----------



## Ania

Nails Inc Windsor Place over OPI Press * for Silver - it doesn’t photograph so well but it’s got a punkyish hue to it


----------



## sgj99

misstrine85 said:


> Christmas mani: Coromandel [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3915651



i love this look:  classic red with a shorter nail, it's very 1940s Hollywood glamour.


----------



## misstrine85

sgj99 said:


> i love this look:  classic red with a shorter nail, it's very 1940s Hollywood glamour.



Thank you. I love old Hollywood glamour, so that’s a huge compliment


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

MahoganyQT said:


> Femme Fatale The Mermaid’s Tail
> View attachment 3915946


WOW. That's beautiful!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ayyyyyeeee we are all sparkling ladies. I don't know the name. Some gel brand E79. Like 
Dorothy's slippers in the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## misstrine85

Feeling vampy nubs - Diorific Mystére [emoji173]️


----------



## LolaCalifornia

misstrine85 said:


> Feeling vampy nubs - Diorific Mystére [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3917164



Super gorgeous color. Looks great on you!


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya Kimber - not my nails - color is less "Coke can" red (which for Zoya is Elsa) and more pink


----------



## Ania

misstrine85 said:


> Feeling vampy nubs - Diorific Mystére [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3917164


That’s a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Ania

OPI I Knead Sourdough


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Ania said:


> View attachment 3918010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI I Knead Sourdough



Beautiful color— and hands! You should be a hand-model.


----------



## Ania

Thank you very much! You are very kind - I always thought they are too boney


----------



## sgj99

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you. I love old Hollywood glamour, so that’s a huge compliment


----------



## sgj99

i agree!


----------



## misstrine85

My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> My mani for NYE - Ciel De Nuit [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3920088


----------



## sgj99

New Year's Eve red, ILNP Stopping Traffic


----------



## H’sKisses

Haven’t done my nails in forever! Wanted to ring in the New Year with gold so I put on Zoya Ziv tonight.


----------



## pursesareeverything

Gelish Gel Polish: 
Black
w/Unicorn Chrome Powder


----------



## ittybitty

Revlon vixen


----------



## dotty8

Holiday couch-resting  - OPI Sweet Heart


----------



## MahoganyQT

Femme Fatale Morning Tide. It’s thermal and fun to look at. My right hand is warm (green) and my left is cold (mauve).


----------



## H’sKisses

MahoganyQT said:


> Femme Fatale Morning Tide. It’s thermal and fun to look at. My right hand is warm (green) and my left is cold (mauve).
> View attachment 3922189
> 
> View attachment 3922190



Pretty! I’m a big fan of thermals!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## SandyC1981

butter London--rose quartz...love this color!


----------



## nashpoo

Light pink dipping powder on my natural nails!


----------



## misstrine85

Rose Prodigious [emoji173]️


----------



## Cian

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Defy & Inspire Little Dipper.
> If anyone knows of a similar color/dupe, please let me know, they have discontinued this color and I  it so much!
> View attachment 3914942


What about this one? Rosalind rainbow series https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROS...ish-Nail-Art-Nail-Gel-Polish/32799073050.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cian said:


> What about this one? Rosalind rainbow series https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROS...ish-Nail-Art-Nail-Gel-Polish/32799073050.html


thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Defy & Inspire Little Dipper.
> If anyone knows of a similar color/dupe, please let me know, they have discontinued this color and I  it so much!
> View attachment 3914942



Try OPI DS Opulence, Rivka Carrie, China Glaze Electra Magenta. These are the colors in my collection that I’ve found similar.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Try OPI DS Opulence, Rivka Carrie, China Glaze Electra Magenta. These are the colors in my collection that I’ve found similar.


thank you, you're right. i actually did get Opi Reykjavik Has All the Hot Spots last week and found it's a similar shade. i'll look into the ones you mentioned


----------



## camalie

Zoya- Envy


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya Prim (not my nails)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

A England Crown of Thistles


----------



## H’sKisses

MahoganyQT said:


> A England Crown of Thistles
> View attachment 3927770



Pretty! Love A England!


----------



## roundandround

pursesareeverything said:


> Gelish Gel Polish:
> Black
> w/Unicorn Chrome Powder



Big LIKE! 



nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3922886
> 
> 
> Light pink dipping powder on my natural nails!



Pretty nude mani...your bag looks awesome as well!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## Shelbyrana

not my pic
OPI Let Me Bayou A Drink


----------



## misstrine85

Blue Denim [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Blue Denim with Diorific Nova [emoji173]️


----------



## camalie

Zoya Jill with China Glaze Hay Girl Hay accent. 
Don’t mind the cream cheese icing on my fingers, just made cinnamon rolls


----------



## MahoganyQT

Another Femme Fatale thermal Ashes to Dusk


----------



## taniherd

CBL Smooth Criminal


----------



## MahoganyQT

Yet another Femme Fatale thermal - Midnight sun. Hopefully my nails will grow soon so I can get the
ombré affect with these.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Captured a little ombré action.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Try OPI DS Opulence, Rivka Carrie, China Glaze Electra Magenta. These are the colors in my collection that I’ve found similar.


I bought an OPI DS Opulence based on your suggestion.... it's very close to the one I love, so thanks again!!


----------



## roundandround

Shelbyrana said:


> not my pic
> OPI Let Me Bayou A Drink



Very pretty nude color on you!



camalie said:


> Zoya Jill with China Glaze Hay Girl Hay accent.
> Don’t mind the cream cheese icing on my fingers, just made cinnamon rolls
> View attachment 3931267



Love seeing this on you!



taniherd said:


> CBL Smooth Criminal


Big like! The name


----------



## misstrine85

A very oldie but goodie - Diorific Beige Platine [emoji173]️


----------



## H’sKisses

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought an OPI DS Opulence based on your suggestion.... it's very close to the one I love, so thanks again!!



Yay!!! You’re welcome!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

misstrine85 said:


> A very oldie but goodie - Diorific Beige Platine [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3934556



Wowza! This is simply gorgeous, like liquid gold!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

My BF chose my mani: Dior Mannequin [emoji173]️


----------



## austejavysniu

I would call myself a bit crazy about nail polishes, have tried many different brands and colours. This summer cake pop was my favourite.

 As I have a small salon next to my apartment and I am working there a part time, so I have an opportunity to try out different OPI colours with my clients.  I am usually experimenting different colours with my clients and I found quite good deals online. I think compared to other brands OPI is a bit cheaper and it last longer. I have recently bought it mine through here: https://www.enails.eu/en/nail-polish/opi-nail-lacquer.html (natural and black colour).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Same as before - Back to my Red french with black detail line!  OPI Big Apple red!  I really wish my thumb nails wouldn't curl like they do because they are natural?   My other nails don't curl that much?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les Temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Another oldie: Dior Plum Invention [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today I am wearing a recent polish purchase: Deborah Lippmann Message in a Bottle. It's more of a spring color, a lavender with shimmer, but today's weather is spring-like! This is 3 coats with Seche Vite top coat. Day 1 on my short nails!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Feeling another vintage-ish vamp: YSL Tuxedo Grey [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kiss Gel Strong Necessity from Dollar Tree!


----------



## misstrine85

And something more spring-like: YSL Manucure Couture Turqouise [emoji173]️


----------



## roundandround

Dior Amethyst


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> And something more spring-like: YSL Manucure Couture Turqouise [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3943670


Simply stunning!


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-chinchilly


----------



## misstrine85

NOTD: another teal. YSL Utopian Turquoise [emoji173]️


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya Eastyn


----------



## camalie

Zoya Lauren. Sorry it’s so sloppy, I literally applied it in the dark this morning


----------



## MahoganyQT

Another Femme Fatale Thermal, Below the Horizon.


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Gris Orage [emoji173]️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CozyCorner said:


> Zoya Eastyn



 now I need to buy it


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kiss Gel Strong - Dress-y
This is another Dollar Tree find.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Almond


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Nuit Noire [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today I am wearing OPI Kreme de la Kremlin.
I am seeing a lot of greys, purples and black polishes, it must be that in-between season! I can't wait for Feb. when I can wear all my reds!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Forget-Me-Not [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kiss Gel Strong - Desire


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Waterlily [emoji173]️


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Arabella without topcoat. I’ll probably do topcoat in a day or 2 for a different look 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
- ignore the lack of cleanup, I got lazy and decided I’d rather go to bed than clean up.  It can wait til I’m the shower tomorrow to scrub it off [emoji38]


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie- no place like chrome


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sinful Colors I Klove You. It’s a velvet finish.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Flamboyant


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today is Day 2 of OPI French Cognac ... not my favorite red but hey it matches my gloves...


----------



## ColdSteel

Dior Lucky... channeling the name for some phone interview luck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Aladin [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

NOTD Diorific Gold Equinoxe [emoji173]️


----------



## Chinese Warrior

A new gel color for which there was no name. So if I were to name it, Red meets Red.[emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Winter Holly


----------



## roundandround

Wearing another red


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Diorling [emoji173]️


----------



## H’sKisses

A England She Walks In Beauty under yellow light, and with flash. Sooo hard to capture what it looks like IRL. But super pretty, much prettier than it looks in photos. Can’t wait to see what it looks like in natural light tomorrow.


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Gris-Or [emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Aladin [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3955128





misstrine85 said:


> NOTD Diorific Gold Equinoxe [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3957425





misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Diorling [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3958314





misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Gris-Or [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3959377



Although they look similar at first glance, they are quite different...  I prefer the last one as the shade is a little 'silvery' and colder


----------



## misstrine85

dotty8 said:


> Although they look similar at first glance, they are quite different...  I prefer the last one as the shade is a little 'silvery' and colder



Thank you  and yes, they look similar but not exactly the same


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lacquer Lust  Bonfire, another thermal.


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific 312 (Jewel Manicure Duo) [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

[emoji92][emoji92][emoji171][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## dotty8

Essie - Sand Tropez


----------



## misstrine85

dotty8 said:


> Essie - Sand Tropez
> View attachment 3960845



Those macarons looks huge [emoji7]

Beautiful polish [emoji173]️


----------



## nashpoo

Crea8tion dipping powder in the number 38


----------



## misstrine85

I tried the beads from Diorific Jewel Manicure Duo before my current mani: Diorific Chocolat Plexi [emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

*Dior - Early*, while admiring my new Swarovski pen


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Lady - wishing for snow tomorrow [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Almee [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Femme Fatale Dawn of the Day. It’s a thermal so I’ll try to catch the other color when my hands get cold...lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

This is the cold color!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

misstrine85 said:


> Those macarons looks huge [emoji7]
> 
> Beautiful polish [emoji173]️


I thought the same!!


----------



## misstrine85

Ruby red nails for Valentine: Diorific Apparat [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Ruby red nails for Valentine: Diorific Apparat [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3967206


This is one of my fav Dior reds, gorgeous on you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Clarity - lightest beige with sparkle [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

More accurate picture of Diorific Clarity [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Precious Rocks Liner [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My Valentines Day self-mani: 1 coat of OPI Romantically Involved, then 1 coat of OPI Gimme A Lido Kiss, topped with Seche Vite.


----------



## misstrine85

Milk-chocolate nails: Diorific Brun Mica [emoji173]️


----------



## sb1212

Cnd Rock Royalty


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lacquer Love Through the Grapevine. Yet another thermal.


----------



## H’sKisses

Liquid Sky Lacquer Just Lucky thermal for Chinese New Year. Gold is warm, red is cold.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Golden [emoji173]️


----------



## camalie

China Glaze - For Audrey and Hay Girl Hay
Surprisingly good application-- still haven't cleaned up the edges or put on a top coat yet


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Waverly, no topcoat


----------



## MahoganyQT

L’Oréal Too Dimensional


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-mint candy apple


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kiss Gel Strong Be One Top


----------



## MahoganyQT

China Glaze Harvest Moon


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Lorna w/o topcoat


----------



## camalie

China Glaze - Tongue & Chic (with a random glitter that I don’t like)
It’s been on a few days without a topcoat so it’s starting to show wear, but I really like this colour!
Sorry for the awkward picture


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Leaving for Italy + Switzerland tomorrow where there is lots of snow. Coincidentally, I chose OPI Sleigh Ride for Two!


----------



## sgj99

old and out-of-production color but I still love it:  OPI Grand Canyon Sunset


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Bootlover07

Opi Jade is the New Black


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Tomoko without topcoat


----------



## sgj99

Got a gel manicure for the coming week - a week of scuba diving in Belize.  It's a lot of fun but h*ll on my nails so I do the gel polish to try to protect them some ... OPI Humid-tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

Femme Fatale A Mermaid’s Tail


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## zoeycarter

Hi, I've been working as a manicurist for 3 months now but I am not sure if I'm using the right gel polish. I started to gather information and I want to ask if you ever bought from here https://www.nailproducts.reviews/best-gel-nail-polish. I read some reviews and I'm very delighted of what I saw there. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today I am wearing my newest nail polish: Christian Louboutin "Simple Nude". It's a camel color that is not the most flattering on me but I am still enjoying it! This is 2 coats with Dior Gel top coat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## SandyC1981

Zoya-tiana


----------



## sgj99

I've never used this brand before but I really like how smooth it went on:  Joy by Zoya, "a medium rose pink with mauve tones accented by strong gold and copper frosty duo chrome shimmer ... wow!  that's a mouthful.  I would have just said bright pink with gold shimmer


----------



## H’sKisses

sgj99 said:


> I've never used this brand before but I really like how smooth it went on:  Joy by Zoya, "a medium rose pink with mauve tones accented by strong gold and copper frosty duo chrome shimmer ... wow!  that's a mouthful.  I would have just said bright pink with gold shimmer



Pretty! Zoya is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## sgj99

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty! Zoya is one of my favorites!!!


 I have to admit, I'm now a convert.  It goes on so smooth and the color choices are gorgeous.


----------



## sgj99

"Rue" by Zoya, a lovely neutral


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish - Red-y Response.


----------



## sb1212

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish - Red-y Response.
> 
> View attachment 4018059


I've been wanting to do this.  Did you get this polish awhile ago?


----------



## MahoganyQT

sb1212 said:


> I've been wanting to do this.  Did you get this polish awhile ago?



I’ve had some of the colors for years but I just recently got this one from Amazon.


----------



## sb1212

MahoganyQT said:


> I’ve had some of the colors for years but I just recently got this one from Amazon.


I'll have to take a look. Thanks


----------



## Natifim

Marc Jacobs - Sally.

I love this color!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Happy Easter to you and your family !!


This was posted in the wrong place.   Mods please remove it.  Thank you


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

OPI bubble bath with a top layer of Elite99 color number 228. Both in gel.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Precious Beige


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starilly Zyler the Cat


----------



## camalie

China Glaze - Secret Peri-wink-le


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## ColdSteel

Marc Jacobs Baby Jane


----------



## Txgirl512

OPI Tile Art to Warm Your Heart, from the Lisbon collection this is a nice collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sinful Nails Green Ocean over Kiss Express


----------



## cmm62

Dior - wonderland


----------



## cap4life

Some classic red gel polish I had done over a month ago. Love gel!


----------



## Natifim

I really love this color! Cherries in the snow - revlon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## kandicenicole

Ballet Pink + Fairy Dust


----------



## ColdSteel

Dior Lucky


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Beige Pur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano #14 red


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cover girl Flamed Out


----------



## ColdSteel

Pacifica Baby Come Back


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Cult Nails - Scandalous - a wonderful sheer orange jelly. 2 coats with Seche Vite


----------



## misstrine85

I can finally tell you why I have been so quiet for the past few months: I’M HAVING A BABY! [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I can finally tell you why I have been so quiet for the past few months: I’M HAVING A BABY! [emoji7]


How wonderful! Congratulations Misstrine!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have a new color crush -OPI Meet My Decorator. A saturated orange-red!


----------



## lvchanellvr

misstrine85 said:


> I can finally tell you why I have been so quiet for the past few months: I’M HAVING A BABY! [emoji7]


Congratulations @misstrine85!


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I can finally tell you why I have been so quiet for the past few months: I’M HAVING A BABY! [emoji7]


We need details!!! When are you due and will you find out if it is a boy or a girl?

 Plus how are you feeling?


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> We need details!!! When are you due and will you find out if it is a boy or a girl?
> 
> Plus how are you feeling?



Thank you  

October 25th and we will find out about the sex in two weeks. We’re so happy and exited


----------



## MahoganyQT

One of my favorites, Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Life’s a Peach with the new Diffuse top coat.
View attachment 4034254


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## presvy

Gel nails in nude pink


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you
> 
> October 25th and we will find out about the sex in two weeks. We’re so happy and exited


That's wonderful, I am so happy for you both!


----------



## misstrine85

I have decided on wearing Zoya during the rest of my pregnancy. I only have 4, so I bought two extra (and an going to buy a few more). Here is one of the new ones: Jolene [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I have decided on wearing Zoya during the rest of my pregnancy. I only have 4, so I bought two extra (and an going to buy a few more). Here is one of the new ones: Jolene [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4035166


Zoya polishes are great. That pink is so pretty, you are ready for summer!


----------



## Natifim

OPI Suzi Loves Cowboys


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Wet My Thistle


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya Marley.  The bottle is not new and it was a bit thick. Time for new polishes!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Revlon Scandalous over Kiss Express.


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Carmen [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Butter London "Jaffa" - here is a photo in the shade but it's much brighter.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano #14


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Bordeaux Glow


----------



## MahoganyQT

Super chic Lacquer Rum-Billy


----------



## cmm62

Dior Bleuette. I put this on when I finally think warmer weather is here to stay, only took until the end of April [emoji854]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Almond


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Sweet [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Dior Aventure, day 2. Two coats topped with Seche Vite.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starilly Magic [emoji304]


----------



## sb1212

I really like this!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinese Warrior

misstrine85 said:


> I can finally tell you why I have been so quiet for the past few months: I’M HAVING A BABY! [emoji7]



Congratulations misstrine85!!!


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-world is your oyster


----------



## misstrine85

Chinese Warrior said:


> Congratulations misstrine85!!!



Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Itsy Bitsy Teeny Bikini


----------



## CozyCorner

Zoya - Rayne (so pretty - lots of compliments this week!)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Love Love Polish Last Call


----------



## Love Of My Life

Les temps des cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Ali [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

An oldie...OPI Nomad's Dream - 2 coats topped with Dior Gel Coat


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

Emily de Molly - Sweet Sacrifice


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Almond


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Charla [emoji173]️


----------



## raylesso2u

I’ve currently got bright red biosculpture gel on my fingernails and nothing at all on my toenails. Biosculpture is the only product I put on my finger nails.


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel -  Let’s get digital


----------



## roundandround

Dior Paradise a neon pink with a touch of orange. Annoying how it appears so orange on the picture but still pretty tho.


----------



## misstrine85

roundandround said:


> Dior Paradise a neon pink with a touch of orange. Annoying how it appears so orange on the picture but still pretty tho.
> View attachment 4066242



Just looked at my picture of Paradise. Looks orange as well:


----------



## ColdSteel

Sally Hansen Wet Cement. One of my favorite go-tos for interview nails.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cover Girl Inferno


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Miss Wanderlust


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-mojito madness


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Meet My Decorator


----------



## egak

Mavala - in number 30 aka Mexico.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Live Love Polish - Skinny Jeans.


----------



## ColdSteel

Essie Tart Deco with an accent ring finger of Pacifica Baby Come Back dotted with Tart Deco. Not a fan of this Essie polish formula but the color's great.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Frankincense
View attachment 4075825


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Red 14


----------



## roundandround

KOH Jewel


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Lots of rain this weekend so I am fighting it with neon pink/white nails.


----------



## ColdSteel

NYX Sea Foam with lots of silver glittter on each ring finger!


----------



## Bagologist

CHANEL Pink Tonic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Red #14


----------



## Sora_V

Marc Jacobs Le Charm. I bought this only because the bottle was irresistibly pretty xD


----------



## Love Of My Life

fresh mani with Kiko Milano red


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

CND Shellac gel manicure - "Fine Vermillion"


----------



## cmm62

Essie - guilty pleasures


----------



## MahoganyQT

Finger paints - Metallic Moondust


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Red


----------



## beancounterstyle

OPI I Just Can’t Cope-acabana. 

(Rush work; it's bedtime ).


----------



## ColdSteel

Fingers: Urban Decay Roach
Toes: Sally Hansen Babe Blue


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Bourbon Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Cam [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Blu [emoji173]️

View attachment 4092880


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cadillquer From The Ashes


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Coca Cola Red till I discover my next favorite red.


----------



## misstrine85

Trying again: Zoya Blu [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Fun Lacquer 4 a.m.


----------



## Bagologist

Dior Lime pedi.


----------



## Swcharm87

Orly- Glowstick. So perfect for the beach [emoji295]️[emoji305]


----------



## pmburk

CND Vinylux - Negligee.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Super chic Lacquer - Pheromone.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Swcharm87 said:


> View attachment 4095955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly- Glowstick. So perfect for the beach [emoji295]️[emoji305]


I am loving all these neon and yellow lime polishes!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OPI's Give Me A Lido Kiss
2 coats topped with Seche Vite


----------



## Swcharm87

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I am loving all these neon and yellow lime polishes!



I’m having a bit of an obsession with very bright polishes at the moment. So fun and happy [emoji3]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish All Washed Up [emoji7]


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-at sea level


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Got bubble gum gel nails today! Very young for my taste..it didn’t look so ‘teenage dream’ in the bottle!


----------



## pmburk

OPI Cozu-melted in the Sun gel polish.


----------



## H’sKisses

CbL The Bold and The Beautiful


----------



## MahoganyQT

Fun Lacquer - Moonlight Gala


----------



## roundandround

Dior Splash


----------



## MahoganyQT

illiminte Poppies


----------



## Bagologist

CHANEL Sea Whip


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Courtney. Perfect for the fall-like weather we are having in Denmark at the moment [emoji173]️

View attachment 4108363


----------



## H’sKisses

misstrine85 said:


> Zoya Courtney. Perfect for the fall-like weather we are having in Denmark at the moment [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4108363



Love! And jealous of your weather... it was around 110’F/43’C  here today, and dryer than an oven. [emoji295]️ [emoji91]


----------



## misstrine85

We have 11 degrees celcius, rain and thunder. I’d like to get just some of your heat [emoji1]


----------



## Bagologist

Monday blues. YSL Kinetic Blue.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starrily Sunset Boulevard


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Aster


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Rose Futuriste [emoji173]️


----------



## sunglow

OPI DS Classic


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Verde Pastello [emoji173]️


----------



## cmm62

some great summer nails in the last few posts


----------



## Sora_V

MahoganyQT said:


> Fun Lacquer - Moonlight Gala
> View attachment 4104241



These glitter shades look so good on you[emoji7]


----------



## Sora_V

Pony Effect (A South Korean brand)


----------



## Zzyzx

Zoya Pandora


----------



## mdcx

Essence 'Rainbow with Sprinkles'. Not my nails in this pic


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sora_V said:


> These glitter shades look so good on you[emoji7]



Thank you! I love fun polishes.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Succulent


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Secret [emoji173]️


----------



## Sora_V

Wet ‘n’ Wild - Wet Cement. Tried to match my nail polish with the bag I’m carrying xD


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Nude


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cover Girl Sulfur Blaze


----------



## Bagologist

Orly Vintage


----------



## Zzyzx

Orly Artificial Sweetener


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Ruby Shimmers


----------



## xlana

Essie's Ladylike as the base color layered with Zoya Shimmer.


----------



## sunglow

OPI Bright Lights Big Color


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starrilly Magic Rainbow


----------



## misstrine85

Zoya Brighton, YSL Op Art Coral and Chanel Rose 

Néon


----------



## mdcx

misstrine85 said:


> Zoya Brighton, YSL Op Art Coral and Chanel Rose
> 
> Néon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126560


Are these your nails? Beautifully manicured!


----------



## misstrine85

mdcx said:


> Are these your nails? Beautifully manicured!



Yes they are. Thank you, that is very sweet of you to say


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Nude


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> Zoya Brighton, YSL Op Art Coral and Chanel Rose
> 
> Néon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126560



What top coat do you use?


----------



## misstrine85

sb1212 said:


> What top coat do you use?



I use Zoya Armor. I love the lasting-power and shine, but it is not as quick-drying as Dior Abricot, which I normally wear. I kust try to switch as many products to Zoya while I’m pregnant.


----------



## sb1212

misstrine85 said:


> I use Zoya Armor. I love the lasting-power and shine, but it is not as quick-drying as Dior Abricot, which I normally wear. I kust try to switch as many products to Zoya while I’m pregnant.


Thank you very much!  Congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> I use Zoya Armor. I love the lasting-power and shine, but it is not as quick-drying as Dior Abricot, which I normally wear. I kust try to switch as many products to Zoya while I’m pregnant.


I just ordered this new polish off Amazon called Ella & Mila. It's 7 free and the remover is made from soy. I'll post pics when they arrive. Polish only, my right hand is a mess. I just got it back in polish form and broke a nail badly. And I use all kinds of hardeners. Anyway, will show you the PETA approved polish, tons of cute colors too.


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## dotty8

*Anny *(some German brand) - *Nude *


----------



## rutabaga

Currently Nails Inc West End for mani and pedi which is an orangey tomato red... will change both later today, probably to Nails Inc Regents Park (hot pink).


----------



## Proximus

Lancôme Le Vernis 202.


----------



## cmm62

A favorite summer color of mine - OPI shorts story


----------



## misstrine85

Gosh Holographic [emoji173]️


----------



## robbins65

One of my all time favorite OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le Temps des cerises


----------



## dotty8

Essie - Bikini so teeny (matching my new Furla iPhone case )


----------



## chowlover2

Ella & Mila Berry Much in Love
7 Free!


----------



## dotty8

Essie - Sand Tropez


----------



## cmm62

OPI Hot and Spicy


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI That’s HOT! Pink


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cupcake Polish Cocoon


----------



## cmm62

Butter London - Fishwife


----------



## threadbender

Not a good photo but I love Zoya. This is Zuza. I don't usually like anything sparkly on my nails but this is not over the top.

ETA I can see all my mistakes in this photo. Guess I better redo them. lol


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-at sea level


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild- Ablaze


----------



## cmm62

A favorite here - OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Sundown socialite


----------



## dotty8

Misslyn - My shiny rosy


----------



## taniherd

cmm62 said:


> A favorite here - OPI Pompeii Purple
> 
> View attachment 4162005



You inspired me lol!


----------



## cmm62

taniherd said:


> You inspired me lol!



Lol love it!! I get so much inspiration from this thread - and this one is such a perfect and fun summer color [emoji1303][emoji1305]


----------



## Sunshine Joy

Did a new nail look for Valentine's Day in my country And it took me one hour to shoot one photo I desired.


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine Joy said:


> Did a new nail look for Valentine's Day in my country[emoji813] And it took me one hour to shoot one photo I desired.
> View attachment 4171358


Oh my! Your nails are absolutely gorgeous! I don't know which is more beautiful.... your nails or the photo. It's so dreamy! If you don't mind, I'm going to bring your photo to the manicure beautician and see if she can copy that [emoji16].  Happy 七夕节！


----------



## Sunshine Joy

raspberrypink said:


> Oh my! Your nails are absolutely gorgeous! I don't know which is more beautiful.... your nails or the photo. It's so dreamy! If you don't mind, I'm going to bring your photo to the manicure beautician and see if she can copy that [emoji16].  Happy 七夕节！


Glad you like it❤ yes, you can use the photo as you like And WOW you know 七夕节!!! Thanks ❤


----------



## raspberrypink

Sunshine Joy said:


> Glad you like it[emoji173] yes, you can use the photo as you like And WOW you know 七夕节!!! Thanks [emoji173]


Thank you my dear! [emoji1]  Have a lovely weekend !


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Adrenaline Crush


----------



## MahoganyQT

OPI Damond Roberts 1968


----------



## misstrine85

Had to use a filter to get the color of the polish accurate: YSL Rouge Pop Art [emoji173]️


----------



## Chinese Warrior

misstrine85 said:


> Had to use a filter to get the color of the polish accurate: YSL Rouge Pop Art [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4175956



Love love LOVE this red. Is it easy to apply?


----------



## misstrine85

Chinese Warrior said:


> Love love LOVE this red. Is it easy to apply?



Thank you [emoji173]️ yes, it almost applied itself like all other YSL polishes. And great lastingpower for now as well. Going on 4th day


----------



## Chinese Warrior

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️ yes, it almost applied itself like all other YSL polishes. And great lastingpower for now as well. Going on 4th day



Appreciate your reply; off to find this polish!


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Prune Vinyl [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

illimite Poppies


----------



## misstrine85

Essie Starry Starry Night [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Midnight Mod


----------



## taniherd

Julep Charlotte


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## MahoganyQT

Illimite still Life


----------



## ColdSteel

Sonia Kashuik "Rich Girl"


----------



## taniherd

Colors  by Llarowe  Plum Ready for Summer


----------



## roundandround

taniherd said:


> Colors  by Llarowe  Plum Ready for Summer



WOW, super like this mani 

-----------------
Chanel Sunrise Trip revisited after a couple of bad applications. Bad formula and brush but because I just love the color, tried it once again Got less bubbles this time but takes forever to dry. Applied 2 coats, maybe just 1 coat is the best with this np.


And  bad picture as well


----------



## taniherd

roundandround said:


> WOW, super like this mani
> 
> -----------------
> Chanel Sunrise Trip revisited after a couple of bad applications. Bad formula and brush but because I just love the color, tried it once again Got less bubbles this time but takes forever to dry. Applied 2 coats, maybe just 1 coat is the best with this np.
> View attachment 4193553
> 
> And  bad picture as well



Your application is much better than mine. I temporarily gave up on this polish. It’s a shame because it’s such a pretty color. 
I guess I’ll try it again soon.


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> Your application is much better than mine. I temporarily gave up on this polish. It’s a shame because it’s such a pretty color.
> I guess I’ll try it again soon.


You ladies make me feel much better, I thought I was the only one who had problems.


----------



## BeachBagGal

China Glaze - Street Style Princess. Love this light gray!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des Cerises


----------



## misstrine85

Simple and shiny: YSL Noir Over Noir [emoji173]️


----------



## cmm62

Shortened up the nails for the impending arrival of baby #2 and the diapers I’ll be changing [emoji854]

OPI bubble bath


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Game of Chromes


----------



## misstrine85

Added Dior X-Pink to YSL Noir Over Noir [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Rouge Chrome [emoji173]️


----------



## cmm62

L’Oréal stroke of midnight


----------



## sgj99

my super-short nails due to some serious yard work/gardening but here's one of my favorite nudes:  ILNP Chleo


----------



## manda331

michellem said:


> View attachment 4182095
> 
> 
> Opi madam president


I recently purchased this color and I LOVE it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Different Dimension Excelsior


----------



## camalie

Essie Gel Couture - Lace me up & OPI- Gaining Molementum as an accent


----------



## cmm62

DL red red wine


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Calypso Blue


----------



## vanillalatte13

Essie ballet slippers!


----------



## roundandround

U&A 8067- cheap but beautiful nail polish. One coater and not gritty


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze Afterglow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## H’sKisses

Models Own Purple Blue

Having a hard time capturing the color shift in the photo


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Therapewter


----------



## michellem

Opi just lanai-ing around with silver glitter accent nail


----------



## dotty8

*Gucci *- Sinful blush


----------



## H’sKisses

Liquid Sky Lacquer Legend... Thermal polish in warm state


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Color Therapy Reflexion Pool


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OPI It's a Piazza Cake - 1 coat topped with Seche Vite
My fave Fall orange polish!


----------



## Sora_V

BeachBagGal said:


> China Glaze - Street Style Princess. Love this light gray!
> View attachment 4195106



Great act of balancing!


----------



## H’sKisses

OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets collection. Such a great Fall color!


----------



## dotty8

Breakfast  ... wearing *Anny *- 'Welcome abroad'


----------



## MahoganyQT

L’Oréal The Statement Piece


----------



## taniherd

Contrary Polish Gift Wrap


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hershey'sKisses said:


> OPI Warm and Fozzie from The Muppets collection. Such a great Fall color!
> 
> View attachment 4228987



Love this!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Essie’s Cashmere Wardrobe


----------



## H’sKisses

Chinese Warrior said:


> Love this!!



Thank you! It’s such a great color, and easy to apply. Thin, though, and takes about 3 coats.


----------



## taniherd

CrowsToes Huginn & Muninn


----------



## chowlover2

taniherd said:


> CrowsToes Huginn & Muninn


Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky REd


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Estee Lauder "Smashed" old color, bought new on Poshmark. So pretty!


----------



## cmm62

Chanel - Fiction


----------



## taniherd

Enchanted Polish Entwined


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Glow


----------



## taho

Julep It Girl in Zoey


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Glow with the Flow


----------



## pmburk

No pic, but today is Guerlain #260 Jardins de Bagatelle, with Kur base & top coat.


----------



## michellem

Gelish good gossip with gold glitter accent nail.


----------



## taniherd

Rimmel London 60 Seconds 
863 Do Not Disturb


----------



## ColdSteel

Wet n Wild 1 Step Wonder Gel in Left Marooned.


----------



## bellarusa

Chanel #558 Sargasso


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## BeachBagGal

OPI Red Fingers & Mistletoes


----------



## s3raph1nas

H&M Bitter Chocolate + Essie Gel Couture Top Coat


----------



## Doglover1610

Currently wearing IBD Gel Polish in Brandy Wine


----------



## PewPew

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hare Polish* When the Melting Clock Strikes Midnight
~A fun jelly polish, well-named for New Year’s 
Swatch from: idanailsit.com


----------



## taniherd

PewPew said:


> *
> View attachment 4293523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hare Polish* When the Melting Clock Strikes Midnight
> ~A fun jelly polish, well-named for New Year’s
> Swatch from: idanailsit.com



Hare Polish is one of my favorite Independent nail polish makers.  I have several colors. 
Formula & application is one of the bests. 
I hate that she stopped selling.
She just went MIA without any warning. ☹️


----------



## PewPew

taniherd said:


> Hare Polish is one of my favorite Independent nail polish makers.  I have several colors.
> Formula & application is one of the bests.
> I hate that she stopped selling.
> She just went MIA without any warning. ☹️



Oh no, I’m sorry to read Hare Polish is no longer in production & really hope Nikole’s okay.   Years ago one of my favorite indie polish makers (NerdLacquer) ceased production abruptly for health reasons & I remember reading about how overwhelming the production & business side of polish can be.

I totally agree with you about the Hare formula & application. Her polishes have really stood the test of time for me (consistent formulas, no bleeding of the glitters, etc) & her collections were so well-thought out!


----------



## harrietvane

PewPew said:


> *
> View attachment 4293523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hare Polish* When the Melting Clock Strikes Midnight
> ~A fun jelly polish, well-named for New Year’s
> Swatch from: idanailsit.com


Lovely polish! 
Currently I mostly wear polishes form Morgan Taylor. 
I am from Germany and got to know it during vacation in London. Got my first manicure there for a treat, always did my nails myself up to then. I love blue and they got nice blue glitters.


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel Taboo


----------



## harrietvane

OPI Ink


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Ballerina


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Red inspiration


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel Peridot


----------



## PewPew

dotty8 said:


> Anny - Red inspiration
> View attachment 4304189
> View attachment 4304190
> View attachment 4304191



Smokin’ hot red mani! It looks fabulous with your patterned tights & skirt. I absolutely love your style


----------



## dotty8

PewPew said:


> Smokin’ hot red mani! It looks fabulous with your patterned tights & skirt. I absolutely love your style



Ha, thanks!


----------



## sgj99

Zoya Mia


----------



## dotty8

For the last two days Anny - Cool Attitude  ... I really like this brand, nice formula


----------



## sgj99

dotty8 said:


> For the last two days Anny - Cool Attitude  ... I really like this brand, nice formula
> View attachment 4316242
> View attachment 4316243



you have beautiful hands and should be a hand model


----------



## dotty8

sgj99 said:


> you have beautiful hands and should be a hand model



Aww, thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

Sinful Vacation Time. Picked it up for ~$1 at Big Lots and I’m on day four with no signs of wear at all!


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel Black Pearl with Chanel Graphite on my ring fingers


----------



## PewPew

Essie Recessionista - a burgundy creme that’s essentially the same as my beloved Essie Bahama Mama (permanent collection) after 2 coats. Why yes, of course I still need them both 

Swatch by: www.essieenvy.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

It's February and I'm going to wear red polish all month! At least, that's my goal. First up: OPI Danke-shiny Red!


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel Troublante


----------



## cmm62

Brassy - Butter London


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Feu De Russie [emoji173]️


----------



## PewPew

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's February and I'm going to wear red polish all month! At least, that's my goal. First up: OPI Danke-shiny Red!
> View attachment 4327807



Beautiful mani! I LOVE the idea of a red polish month. Am a total red nut & have been drawn to dark vampy shades recently.

This week I’ve pulled out an old fav— Elevation Polish Toubkal, a deep burgundy jelly with gold flakes. Elevation Polish was a wonderful indie polish brand started by a mountaineering TPF member (hi lulu if you’re around, miss you!)


Photo credit: idanailsit.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

PewPew said:


> Beautiful mani! I LOVE the idea of a red polish month. Am a total red nut & have been drawn to dark vampy shades recently.
> 
> This week I’ve pulled out an old fav— Elevation Polish Toubkal, a deep burgundy jelly with gold flakes. Elevation Polish was a wonderful indie polish brand started by a mountaineering TPF member (hi lulu if you’re around, miss you!)
> View attachment 4330329
> 
> Photo credit: idanailsit.com


Thank you! Wow love that jelly polish!!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Wearing a no name brand. It’s a beautiful dark red/purple.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

This week my red is OPI Romantically Involved. 2 coats plus Seche Vite top.


----------



## Butterdaisy

Moonshine Mani in Ludicrous Speed, Zoya Mallory, and stamped w\Maniology Chill Out.


----------



## Butterdaisy

My current manicure.


----------



## sgj99

this is probably my all-time favorite neutral:  Zoya Pandora


----------



## ColdSteel

Wet n Wild One Step gel in Left Marooned


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Polish #3 of Red February! This is one of my signature polishes: OPI Infinite Shine Big Apple Red.
Sorry for the tip wear, this is day 2. One coat topped with Seche Vite. Perfect for Valentines Day!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Rose Cache


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## sgj99

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Polish #3 of Red February! This is one of my signature polishes: OPI Infinite Shine Big Apple Red.
> Sorry for the tip wear, this is day 2. One coat topped with Seche Vite. Perfect for Valentines Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340350



OPI Big Apple Red is my all-time favorite red


----------



## PewPew

I’m still on a deep red kick & here’s one of my all-time favorites— OPI Mrs. O’Leary’s BBQ.
This polish was initially from OPI’s Chicago Collection (2005) & later joined the Infinite Shine line up. The name comes from the fact that the Great Chicago Fire (1871) started in a barn or shed on the O’Leary farm. (Due to a very dry season, the fire quickly spread and lasted 3 days!)

Photo source: https://iheartpolish.wordpress.com/


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Payton ~ a deep plum polish with scattered holographic glitter. Lovely formula (almost a jelly but with full coverage in 2 coats). 

Photo source:
http://glitterfingersss-en.blogspot.com/2014/08/swatch-zoya-payton.html


----------



## DebbieAnn

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Last one: Polish #4 of Red February! Dior Rouge 999. This bottle is getting a little gloppy after 3 years, so it may be my last mani with it. I may get Louboutin red polish to replace it!


----------



## PewPew

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Last one: Polish #4 of Red February! Dior Rouge 999. This bottle is getting a little gloppy after 3 years, so it may be my last mani with it. I may get Louboutin red polish to replace it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353200



Beautiful shade! I’ve enjoyed all your picks for fREDuary


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

PewPew said:


> Beautiful shade! I’ve enjoyed all your picks for fREDuary


Thank you! It was fun, now I'm ready for some spring corals in March!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK today's manicure of the day is OPI Infinite Shine "By Popular Vote". A nice spring berry!


----------



## michellem

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK today's manicure of the day is OPI Infinite Shine "By Popular Vote". A nice spring berry!
> 
> View attachment 4356533



Just did this one myself! Great color!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

michellem said:


> Just did this one myself! Great color!


Cool! 
So many polishes, so little time!


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze "Mustard the Courage" which is such a lovely mustard yellow that doesn't give me a sick tone. Name is fitting as I start a new job Monday!

Thinking about some kind of contrasting art to do


----------



## PewPew

China Glaze Mahoganie (<— spelled with an “-ie”. China Glaze *Mahogany* is actually a light brown creme). This is a warm, milk-chocolatey brown scattered holo. Fun under the sunlight, but not too crazy indoors, so I’m going to wear it to work 

Photo source: http://oflifeandlacquer.com


----------



## cmm62

OPI - Dutch Tulips


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Princess for a day


----------



## A1aGypsy

That’s pretty and you have beautiful nails. Sigh


----------



## ColdSteel

Revlon - Love That Red


----------



## Denalikins

Pink Gellac- Bronzed Nude


----------



## PewPew

Essie Going Incognito ~ a lovely creme formula that appears green in all light (not vampy shade)
Happy St. Patrick’s Day! 

Photo source: EssieEnvy.com


----------



## taniherd

Essie Nama-Stay the Night


----------



## ColdSteel

Marc Jacobs Jungle


----------



## rose60610

OPI Big Apple Red, in dip powder or No Chip.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Love Love Polish Mint Julep


----------



## JDV

Central Station by I Love Nail Polish, it's a taupe holo.


----------



## PewPew

Hello spring! This is KBShimmer Sweet Adoration. I’ve loved her polishes for a long time & used to buy her handmade soaps on Etsy before the great Indie polish revolution brought glitter into my life 

Photo source: http://adventuresinacetone.com/


----------



## harrietvane

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4393704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello spring! This is KBShimmer Sweet Adoration. I’ve loved her polishes for a long time & used to buy her handmade soaps on Etsy before the great Indie polish revolution brought glitter into my life
> 
> Photo source: http://adventuresinacetone.com/


Wonderful! I love the KBShimmer polishes. No need to combine a coloured base coat with a glitter top coat like in the old times.


----------



## fendifemale

Coming with me to get my mani.
Zoya Brighton


----------



## JDV

Zoya Jill

I bought it because I rarely see anything with my name, so I figured it would probably be a novelty item in my collection but it's turned out to be one of my favorite polishes EVER!  It's a medium earthy pink nude and I have nothing else like it, and while I have a lot of trouble in this color family since I have cool toned skin with a lot of natural pink this one seems to work with my tones amazingly well.

I love being surprised like that!


----------



## PewPew

fendifemale & JDV’s posts reminded me of how much I enjoy my Zoyas! The formulas I have are smooth & well-pigmented, and the bottles are cute and classy.

Here is Zoya Payton - a deep plum, scattered holo. I reached for this one b/c I’ve been lusting after some red & berry ILNP polishes. (I’ve yet to try ILNP b/c of decision paralysis — so many options my brain can’t cope... but I guess my wallet is happy )


Photo source: princesslypolished.com


----------



## JDV

PewPew said:


> decision paralysis



Oh my gosh, I know this all too well!  If I spend more than 15 minutes looking at polish on a website without making up my mind I just exit out.  I can't tell you how many times I've done that.  A England, I'm looking at you!


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Peace Green [emoji173]️


----------



## michellem

OPI Somewhere Over the Rainbow Mountains


----------



## sgj99

rose60610 said:


> OPI Big Apple Red, in dip powder or No Chip.


My favorite red - a true classic


----------



## MahoganyQT

L.A. Colors Mermaid Magic


----------



## PewPew

One of my great polish loves ~ Essie Bahama Mama 
Photo source: EssieEnvy.com


----------



## sgj99

this is really far out of my comfort zone, I'm a pretty traditional girl and blue is totally out there for me  but I thought I'd try ILNP "Looking Up" with my navy/white top for Easter festivities this weekend:


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> this is really far out of my comfort zone, I'm a pretty traditional girl and blue is totally out there for me  but I thought I'd try ILNP "Looking Up" with my navy/white top for Easter festivities this weekend:



I love navy polish, it looks great on you!


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I love navy polish, it looks great on you!


thank you!


----------



## PewPew

sgj99’s gorgeous navy holo sent me deep into my helmer to find something to reign in my ILNP-lust. Here’s what Old Helmie sent up...
	

		
			
		

		
	



A-England Lady of the Lake is a scattered purple holo. She’s more subtle than the new generation of holos, but is still a delight. I’ve had it for ~5 years & it still applies beautifully! (That’s remarkable for any glitter polish, but early Indie brands across the board had trouble sourcing high-quality, non-bleeding glitters that would also stay in suspension).

Photo source: SwatchAndLearn.com


----------



## Beren Delon

All the metallic colors are my fave nowadays! I love the color of Julep Boho Glam in Hazel. I was surprised at how fast it dried. Rescuer for rush hours


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Pomegratitude


----------



## dotty8

*Anny - Red Inspiration*  (a little chipped, but for the gym it will be ok I guess )


----------



## PewPew

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Pomegratitude
> View attachment 4418415


Such a classy mani! Beautiful shade for any season. 



dotty8 said:


> *Anny - Red Inspiration*  (a little chipped, but for the gym it will be ok I guess )



Va-va-va-voom! Smokin’ hot red. Love the glove too


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Pretty Little Liar - 3 thin coats for this color. (2 coats still has nice coverage, but the color will lean magenta.) 

Photo credit: @fastenwithnails on Instagram


----------



## ClassicFab

OPI Rich Girls and Poboys from the NOLA collection


----------



## PewPew

Happy Weekend! This is ILNP Downpour ~ a vibrant holographic indigo blue that can look purple in certain lights. I’ve now tried 3 ILNPs and have been happy with the colors & formulas. Removal has been easy, as the glitter is quite fine & doesn’t require extra time with acetone/remover.
Photo source: lacquerslackerliz.blogspot.com/


----------



## PewPew

^^So I can’t get away with bright blue holo at work, but I can wear black... I think they’re so used to seeing me in vampy reds/purples, they don’t realize when I actually wear black .
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here’s ILNP Cityscape ~ black jelly holo. I like that it’s a true black, since glitter can make black look charcoal / gray.

Photo source: nail-erya.com


----------



## Simplyput

Painted school colors orange and blue for my master's graduation, today. Passed all three Praxis tests.

My father is here at the ceremony, but my mom in spirit at the hospital.


----------



## y_yvon




----------



## PewPew

Back in a work-forbidden shade for the weekend!  Here’s ILNP Mountain View ~ a deep green holo. This is the last of my ILNP untrieds. I’ve been happy with this brand.
Photo source: http://glitterfingersss-en.blogspot.com


----------



## MahoganyQT

Super chic Lacquer Swoon


----------



## PewPew

Back to a work friendly shade... Here’s Essie Angora Cardi ~ a dusty rose creme.
This was my “gateway” shade into the pink color family years ago. I used to be only reds/nudes/vamps, but now my helmer holds the rainbow. 

Photo source: essieenvy.com


----------



## JDV

I dug through my archives and gave Barielle Buddha-ful a go.  It's pretty but I remembered why I hardly used it -- it's a pain to apply and very finicky.
(*Note:* *photo credit Concrete & Nail Polish blog, these are not my nails*)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Glow with the flow


----------



## JDV

RBL Stormy, because that's how I feel about going back to work tomorrow after a 5-day long weekend. 
Photo credit: all lacquered up


----------



## michellem

French this time


----------



## michellem

French this time


----------



## PewPew

JDV said:


> RBL Stormy, because that's how I feel about going back to work tomorrow after a 5-day long weekend.
> Photo credit: all lacquered up



I totally felt stormy going back to work today .  This is such a gorgeous shade! I’m bummed that RBL no longer makes polish. I used to get so excited about her new releases when I was just a baby polish ho—anyone remember the RBL Scrangie polish?! (Back in the day, Scrangie & AllLacqueredUp had such amazing swatches and reviews. Ahhh memories )


----------



## PewPew

Essie Merino Cool ~ a dusty purple-gray creme that can pull more taupe in some lighting. Photo source: essieenvy.com


----------



## JDV

PewPew said:


> I totally felt stormy going back to work today .  This is such a gorgeous shade! I’m bummed that RBL no longer makes polish. I used to get so excited about her new releases when I was just a baby polish ho—anyone remember the RBL Scrangie polish?! (Back in the day, Scrangie & AllLacqueredUp had such amazing swatches and reviews. Ahhh memories )


I miss RBL so freaking much!!  Every time I use one of those polishes it's like painting my nails on easy mode, they're one-coaters.  And the unique colors.  And the contests to select the next color!  *sighhhhhh*


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI DS Glamour


----------



## MahoganyQT

Starilly Magic Rainbow


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Mystere


Photo source: SoNailicious.com


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sally Hansen Rediance


----------



## PewPew

MahoganyQT said:


> Sally Hansen Rediance



Ooh Smokin’ Hot Red & perfectly painted!
Fab shade to kick off the weekend


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## couchette

My fave


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Simplicity


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Diablo ~ a vampy oxblood holographic polish

Photo source: nailexperiments.com


----------



## s3raph1nas

Essie Bubbles Only + Gel Couture Top Coat


----------



## Love Of My Life

s3raph1nas said:


> Essie Bubbles Only + Gel Couture Top Coat


Very nice


----------



## JDV

Another from the back of my helmers: Nfu Oh 66





Photo from The Lacquer Files


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Bubble mint


----------



## Sterntalerli

PewPew said:


> Diorific Mystere
> View attachment 4453373
> 
> Photo source: SoNailicious.com


They look perfect


----------



## michellem

Opi tickle my Francy


----------



## rutabaga

Lacquistry Amazeballs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Rouge


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Extra Credit ~ a deep teal holo for the weekend! I am still enjoying the ILNP formula, longevity & brushes/bottles. I do find the number of polishes they have overwhelming, but there is a “compare” feature on their website that is helpful.

Photo source: http://lakkomlakkom.hu


----------



## dotty8

Anny - La la life


----------



## WillstarveforLV

OPI - Tell Me About It Stud


----------



## PewPew

dotty8 said:


> Anny - La la life
> View attachment 4469872



Gorgeous nails & lippy! So perfect for summer.



WillstarveforLV said:


> OPI - Tell Me About It Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471411



*drool* Beauuuuutiful red mani! It looks as lush & shiny as a gel polish


----------



## PewPew

Essie Very Structured — this one reminds me of “burnt sienna” from my Crayola days 

Photo source: user nail_style on nailpolis.com


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I’m currently wearing my all time favorite, which I always get compliments on! The shade Rose Chiffon by H&M’s own beauty range


----------



## sgj99

ILNP Sandy Beach - a sheer sparkly peachy beige
perfect for when my nails are so short


----------



## WillstarveforLV

China Glaze: The More the Berrier


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Just changed to a true red as I am planning to use my red Soho Disco bag tomorrow. Anyone else in here who just can’t mix pink and red, or am I just being a total weirdo?


----------



## sgj99

ItsMeRuud said:


> Just changed to a true red as I am planning to use my red Soho Disco bag tomorrow. Anyone else in here who just can’t mix pink and red, or am I just being a total weirdo?
> View attachment 4480293



no, I don't think that's weird.  a lot of times I pick out what I'm going to wear depending on what color I have on my nails.


----------



## sgj99

OPI Dancing in the Isles (an oldie)


----------



## s3raph1nas

Essie Wicked (a SUPER dark red that usually looks black depending on how the light hits - it has so much depth to it!)


----------



## ColdSteel

Toes: Pacifica "Baby Come Back"
Fingers: Butter London "Stratford Honey" - It's fairly low maintenance and doesn't look obvious if it wears/chips a lot. Perfect for a vacation!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sephora X  Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Rouge Puissant


----------



## JDV

Chanel Paradisio





Photo credit: blushingnoir blog


----------



## sgj99

OPI Not So Bora Boring Pink


----------



## misstrine85

Naked nails but something new on my finger ❤️ 

Which color to wear as my first mani being engaged?


----------



## chowlover2

Congratulations! Something Chanel!


----------



## sgj99

misstrine85 said:


> Naked nails but something new on my finger ❤️
> 
> Which color to wear as my first mani being engaged?


Beautiful!


----------



## sgj99

this is an old polish, I'm not even sure if it's made any more.
OPI for Sephora "Le Beau"
I got it because I love a blue red


----------



## michellem

French for me!


----------



## IntheOcean

Chanel 582 Fiction

Looks a bit more dusty or shimmery than in real life.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Pirate


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Went with the summery shade «Marina» by Polished for Days this evening, and love it


----------



## dotty8

misstrine85 said:


> Naked nails but something new on my finger ❤️
> 
> Which color to wear as my first mani being engaged?



Something nude or pearly white


----------



## Sferics

This is my "nude" (as beige colours do not suit my skintone).


----------



## chowlover2

Sferics said:


> This is my "nude" (as beige colours do not suit my skintone).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501065


I love that!


----------



## Sferics

chowlover2 said:


> I love that!


Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

Lacquistry Amazeballs


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My boyfriend chose this colour for my mani today, which I think was a really good pick! I always make a couple of accent nails with the glitter called «Cinnabar gem» when wearing this shade as they look so good together, so I couldn’t make an exception today either


----------



## WillstarveforLV

China Glaze in Italian Red:


----------



## PewPew

Sometimes I get fixated on a color or formula & keep repeating manis. I have been alternating between 2 old Diorific shades for a few weeks. 

Diorific Marilyn



Diorific Frimas



Photo source: theobsessedblog.com


----------



## JDV

Last week: Chanel Azure (pic from All Lacquered Up blog)






This week:  RBL Moxie (pic from Kellie Gonzo's blog)


----------



## rose60610

a powder dip #59 called "Classified". It's a deeper red than OPI Big Apple Red, which I also like, but yet this side of sliding into burgundy.  I like it, it's a sophisticated red, so many reds can look cheapy garish if you're not careful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JDV said:


> Last week: Chanel Azure (pic from All Lacquered Up blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week:  RBL Moxie (pic from Kellie Gonzo's blog)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Boy, do I miss Rescue!!


----------



## JDV

Love Of My Life said:


> Boy, do I miss Rescue!!


Me too, every so often I google Ji to see if she started back up.  So far no luck.    I hope she's finding success with her art, if I remember correctly she pulled the plug so she could go back to art school.  I loved her unique approach to color.


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Aster


----------



## ColdSteel

Fingers: Sally Hansen Babe Blue
Toes: Revlon Craving Coral

Just can't decide sometimes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fingers & toes Chanel Pirate


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Chocolate Slate - a lovely medium brown holo with gold & copper micro flakes.  (Confession - I cannot be objective about this polish b/c I am a Chocolate-o-holic & say No No No to ChocoRehab )

Photo source: http://lakkomlakkom.hu


----------



## fendifemale

Gel II- Sun Kissed


----------



## JDV

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4508838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILNP Chocolate Slate - a lovely medium brown holo with gold & copper micro flakes.  (Confession - I cannot be objective about this polish b/c I am a Chocolate-o-holic & say No No No to ChocoRehab )
> 
> Photo source: http://lakkomlakkom.hu


I was so tempted by this color.  Is it a true chocolate brown?  (I can't trust my monitor unfortunately!)


----------



## PewPew

JDV said:


> I was so tempted by this color.  Is it a true chocolate brown?  (I can't trust my monitor unfortunately!)



It’s so hard to trust a holo swatch since they always seem to be in macro & focused on the glitter! I would consider this a dark chocolate, not milk chocolate. It some angles, it can have a slight reddish undertone. 

I will link to ILNP’s site with more swatches of Chocolate Slate. (I have no affiliation with them, but appreciate how they usually have more than 1 swatch from multiple people)
https://www.ilnp.com/chocolate-slate.html


----------



## PewPew

Happy Weekend! Essie Power Clutch


Photo source: ChantalsCorner.ca


----------



## JDV

PewPew said:


> It’s so hard to trust a holo swatch since they always seem to be in macro & focused on the glitter! I would consider this a dark chocolate, not milk chocolate. It some angles, it can have a slight reddish undertone.
> 
> I will link to ILNP’s site with more swatches of Chocolate Slate. (I have no affiliation with them, but appreciate how they usually have more than 1 swatch from multiple people)
> https://www.ilnp.com/chocolate-slate.html


I think I'm just gonna have to go for it, I love their formula.  Ok, sorry everyone for the threadjack!  

My nailtax penalty paid -- this week's mani is Femme Fatale in Glass Coffin







Photo from Emily de Molly


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Diablo ~ an oxblood holographic polish. With ILNP, I get the best holo effect with 3 thin color coats.

Photo source: https://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/


----------



## color

[QUOTE = "LiveAndLuxigatorize, post: 33250325, thành viên: 613288"] [ATTACH = full] 4503025 [/ ATTACH] Bạn trai tôi đã chọn màu này cho mani của tôi ngày hôm nay, mà tôi nghĩ là một lựa chọn thực sự tốt! Tôi luôn tạo ra một vài móng tay có điểm nhấn với ánh sáng lấp lánh gọi là «viên ngọc Cinnabar» khi mặc màu này vì chúng trông rất đẹp với nhau, vì vậy hôm nay tôi cũng không thể tạo ra ngoại lệ :Thiên thần:[/ QUOTE]


----------



## color

beauty


----------



## JDV

So I've been seeing this brand here and there, I couldn't find much info or swatches about them but their colors were hitting a mood for me so I caved and placed an order.
Here's my first bottle - Nectar
It's actually more of a muted color in person.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## taniherd

Zoya Crystal


----------



## fendifemale

Gelish- Carnival Hangover


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Simplicity


----------



## kbell

Kiara Sky Cocoa Coral


----------



## PewPew

fendifemale said:


> Gelish- Carnival Hangover
> View attachment 4524435





kbell said:


> Kiara Sky Cocoa Coral
> View attachment 4524925



Ladies these manis are sizzling! Vibrant colors and beautiful designs .  I’ve been wearing mostly Fall shades (cool weather, pls come!) & these inspired me to pull out some brights to play with. My next mani will be a matte hot fuscisa - Manglaze Lesbihonest



Photo source: http://www.britnails.co.uk/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Simplicty but tomorrow is mani day so I likely will be wearing Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## fendifemale

PewPew said:


> Ladies these manis are sizzling! Vibrant colors and beautiful designs .  I’ve been wearing mostly Fall shades (cool weather, pls come!) & these inspired me to pull out some brights to play with. My next mani will be a matte hot fuscisa - Manglaze Lesbihonest
> 
> View attachment 4526681
> 
> Photo source: http://www.britnails.co.uk/


I love this color! I'm going for the gusto while i can. Before I'm back in work mode. Looking all "professional"/ basic as...


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Live.Love.Carnaval


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry  Le temps des cerises


----------



## JDV

An old favorite: OPI Skull and Glossbones





Source: Knitty Nails Blog


----------



## taniherd

Illamasqua Nail Varnish 
The color name is Poke 
Such a nice formula and brush.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## lakeshow

Essie. - Gorge-ous Geodes. My favourite colour in a long time!


----------



## taniherd

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4534150
> 
> 
> Essie. - Gorge-ous Geodes. My favourite colour in a long time!


Beautiful color & nail shape. How long have you had this color on? I can see nail growth from your cuticles to polish line...but you have ZERO tip wear or nail polish chipped. Amazing! 
I wish I could wear my polish longer than 4-5 days. 
What top coat do you use?


----------



## Hurrem1001

ILNP - Beach House


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Beige Aventureux ❤️


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Giallo Napoli

Enjoy wearing this happy color before autumn comes


----------



## pmburk

Technically not polish, but I'm putting it here anyway. Dashing Diva "Live Out Loud" press-ons. My first time applying and it's a few days in, so I do have some growth gap already. This is my first time trying press-ons and I'm really impressed!


----------



## JDV

Another old polish from deep in the back of the drawers:
Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl


Image source: Pinterest


----------



## Hurrem1001

ILNP Kings’s & Queens


----------



## IntheOcean

Green for me again   ANNY in the color No. 368.90 Women for President!


----------



## taniherd

pmburk said:


> Technically not polish, but I'm putting it here anyway. Dashing Diva "Live Out Loud" press-ons. My first time applying and it's a few days in, so I do have some growth gap already. This is my first time trying press-ons and I'm really impressed!


I love your ring.


----------



## lakeshow

taniherd said:


> Beautiful color & nail shape. How long have you had this color on? I can see nail growth from your cuticles to polish line...but you have ZERO tip wear or nail polish chipped. Amazing!
> I wish I could wear my polish longer than 4-5 days.
> What top coat do you use?



Thank you!! I had this on a week but I did touch up the ends after 4 or 5 days, I just did an extra coat at the tips and added another top coat. I do my mails myself and they grow very very quickly. I use Essie Good to Go quick try top coat. I’ve used it for years and have always been happy with it, far prefer it to seche vite. I’ll usually add just a coat of top coat on day two or three  I find it helps keep chips at bay.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## sgj99

a classic:  OPI "I'm Really Not A Waitress"


----------



## foxyqt

Eternal Optimist by Essie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## michellem

Opi just lanaiing around with glitter accent nail.


----------



## IntheOcean

Oldie but a goodie today. INM, don't know the name of the color.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sally Hansen - Twisted Pink
ILNP - Paige

Excuse the terrible paint job. I always seem to get the shakes when I’m painting my nails.


----------



## JDV

Last week was *J.Hannah - Himalayan Salt*, I realized I never took a pic as I was removing it to do this week's manicure.  At any rate it's definitely different from Nectar in that it's lighter and has more pink to it, but the pink in my skin tone made the polish read mostly as a pale orange. I'll still wear it, I don't have anything else quite like it in my collection and it ends up being a nice twist on a neutral nail.

This week: *Marc Jacobs - Oui* - This is one of those polishes I fell in love with but put off buying for a LONG time because I figured I probably already had this color plus a few spares.  But I don't so I'm really happy to have it.


Photo credit to JRoxy nail blog.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## dotty8

Visiting my parents... *Dolce e Gabbana - Candy*


----------



## dotty8

foxyqt said:


> Eternal Optimist by Essie



I love that one too


----------



## inverved

OPI Infinite Shine 2 Gel Lacquer in *Tickle My France-y*. My favourite colour of all time.


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Loving the Fall colors!
OPI It's A Piazza Cake (indoor and outdoor)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## sgj99

ILNP Silhouette
black w/ gold glitter flakes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## fendifemale

Kiara Sky- Pink Up the Pace


----------



## baghagg

Essie Clothing Optional


----------



## sgj99

OPI Hong Kong Sunrise
I wanted something with an orange-tint to it to support our Astros ... Go 'Stro!!!!


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Essie 744 Topless & Barefoot


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Dream ❤️


----------



## JDV

I just got back from a week in Las Vegas where I wore Butter London Bossy Boots.  After green nails and the all the glitz and extra-ness of Las Vegas (and my completely dried-out self that now needs a constant dunking in moisture for a while....) I needed to go the opposite route and I took my new Zoya Natural Nail Manicure kit for a spin.

I've.... never used so many products to make my nails look the way I wished they looked on their own!  Haha!  I'm happy with the results, the color correcting works surprisingly well and normally I can't go polish free without my nails breaking or peeling like crazy so this kit is a winner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Diorific Dream ❤️


Beautiful! I think this is the prettiest color from the Christmas collection!


----------



## roundandround

Dior Shadow


----------



## misstrine85

Passion (2019) ❤️ 

I wonder why they havent found a new name for this beautiful polish. They made a Diorific Passion in 2015 as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Really nice Dior shade, Misstrine & your nails look lovely


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Sweet Paradise


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Mondays We Wear Pink  (I really love this brand )


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor get cherried away


----------



## jennyrubiejane

maroon matte 3333333


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Diablo ~ (Deep Oxblood Holographic Polish). I’ve been in a sparkly polish rut, wearing this shade for many weeks

Photo source: Pinterest for Russian polish shop https://lakodom.ru/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les temps des cerises


----------



## roundandround

Opi DS Exclusive


----------



## JDV

Dug deep into my older polishes for this one:
Sally Hansen Nail Prisms Amber Ruby  (Photo credit Coewlesspolish)


----------



## Chagall

I insist on well kept nails and occasionally use nail polish but I have always loved carefully manicured natural nails that have been buffed and shined with a manicure board.


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor Romeo and Joliet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Esssie Topless & Barefoot


----------



## EmCii

Brand: RK by Bliss
Color: Diamond Peak
(Left and right hands)


----------



## JDV

Rounding out my fall colors with Essie Rocky Rose.  I think I've finally scratched my burnt-orange fall colors itch and I'm ready to move into winter when I change my polish next week. Oranges have been a total mood for the past 2 months which is unusual for me!
(Image source: http://picpanzee.com/media/2141321261373142689_286225375)


----------



## Love Of My Life

A few compliments with Essie Topless & barefoot...


----------



## inverved

OPI "Tiramisu for Two" Powder Perfection (SNS)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Essie Topless & Barefoot


----------



## EmCii

Brand: Cuccio
Color: GAIA (reddish tone)

Brand: Sally Hansen
Color: Heavy Metal (grey dots)

kind of tried going for a flower of sorts, but realized how much I suck at dotting lol.


----------



## IntheOcean

Essie Chinchilly today  Grayish taupe shade with lilac undertones.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## EmCii

Brand: Sally Hansen
Color: Persis-tint

my husband gave this to me as a surprise gift, and I MUST say, he did an excellent job picking a good color. This is probably, no....is my favorite color now


----------



## EmCii

Brand: sally Hansen
Color: slay all day (red tone)

Brand: sally hansen
Color: persis-tint (shimmer top color)

Brand: L.A. Colors
Color: Tempt (blue tone)


Not really digging the color clash going on, but I’m too lazy to do another removal.

Im hitting that nail length where I have to fall back on the almond shape since my usual squoval shape doesn’t hold up well to all my regular activities. Once my nails get rather long, the slimmer and rounder they are, they less they tend to break or chip on the edges.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## AlienaHermes

Cordelia Andrews said:


> Are there colors that drive you crazy and you want to wear it every month?


Opi big apple red.


----------



## H’sKisses

CBL Obsessed With Marilyn


----------



## michellem

Kiara sky dream illusion


----------



## EmCii

Nails for Christmas
Grey: Heavy Metal by Sally Hansen
Teal color by Sally Hansen
Gel top coat by ASP


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI We're In The Black


----------



## PolishObsessed

Butter Trout Pout


----------



## PolishObsessed

Rimmel Coralicious


----------



## PolishObsessed

Barry M Peach For The Stars


----------



## PolishObsessed

Sally Hansen Kook A Mango


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Keep Magenta


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI The Sun Never Sets


----------



## dotty8

A relaxed morning in my pyjamas, reading Vogue  - one of my favourite reds, Red inspiration by Anny.






PolishObsessed said:


> Butter Trout Pout



Nice pedis  You should post these also in the 'What color are your toenails' thread, we have a special thread for those 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-color-are-your-toenails.23250/page-358


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Tomoko


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Zoya Tomoko



Looks great!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Love Of My Life said:


> Looks great!!



Thanks! Wanted something sparkly to ring in the New Year!!!


----------



## dotty8

To celebrate the last day of 2019: the Pantone's colour of the year 2019 - 'Living Coral' by *Anny * (together with special edition  toothbrushes in the same shade  )... sorry for the bad lighting, it changes the colour a little.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

OPI -  Mrs. O’ Leary BBQ.   An old time favorite of mine.


----------



## dotty8

My New Year's Eve mani: glittery 'Blush Champagne' over 'Welcome Aboard', again both by *Anny * (they should hire me for advertising, lol)


----------



## EmCii

New Years look: Holo Taco from the Holodays collection


----------



## pmburk

Dip powder mani, don’t know the color name though!


----------



## H’sKisses

Color Club Cosmic Fate. 

Without flash on top, with flash on the bottom.


----------



## PewPew

An oldie, but goodie ~ OPI Outback Aphrodisiac 

Photo credit: Karen Falcon @ imabeautygeek.com


----------



## JDV

ILNP Industrial Park
Image source: ILNP site


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## PewPew

Photo source: essieenvy.com
Today my nails are in mourning for all the polishes I recently recycled or donated. (I felt guilty not using them & now I feel guily getting rid of them. Ugh )



MBUIOGVA said:


> View attachment 4627058
> 
> 
> OPI -  Mrs. O’ Leary BBQ.   An old time favorite of mine.



You have beautiful hands & a great nail shape to show off OPI Mrs. O’Leary’s BBQ! It’s one of my all-time fav deep reds. Years ago (when it was discontinued) I spent a sinful amount to get a back up color off ebay. I’m so glad OPI brought it back in the form of an Infinite Shine color!


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## Kelleykimely

Love this color! Nice accent nail too.
Great color. Love the amount of glitter. How perfect for you. 
So elegant !


----------



## pmburk

Zoya Naked Manicure in Pink Perfector. Trying to give my poor nails a break from the gel and dip manis!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4638312
> 
> Photo source: essieenvy.com
> Today my nails are in mourning for all the polishes I recently recycled or donated. (I felt guilty not using them & now I feel guily getting rid of them. Ugh )
> 
> 
> 
> You have beautiful hands & a great nail shape to show off OPI Mrs. O’Leary’s BBQ! It’s one of my all-time fav deep reds. Years ago (when it was discontinued) I spent a sinful amount to get a back up color off ebay. I’m so glad OPI brought it back in the form of an Infinite Shine color!






Thank you Pew Pew for the encouragement.  I think Mrs. O’Leary BBQ is elegant.  I also missed this color during that while it was discontinued.


----------



## PolishObsessed

Revlon Adventurous


----------



## cmm62

A new favorite. OPI “less is Norse”. Been a long time since I’ve been instantly in love with a polish like this one.


----------



## pmburk

Vinylux Ice Bar.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Jessica gel polish.


----------



## egak

Mavala - Hong Kong. 
https://www.mavala.com/shade/910.19-hong-kong


----------



## IntheOcean

Mavala 211 Black Diamond today. Sometimes you just need some glitter!


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## fendifemale

Color Club gel No.5


----------



## taniherd

Cadillacquer The Underestimated One


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## EmCii

Frost light
Brand: Holo Taco


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## Plussizegirl

Jessica Geleration " Fruit of Temptation".


----------



## Plussizegirl




----------



## Plussizegirl

Sorry, I struggled to upload the picture.


----------



## pmburk

Not actual polish, but press-ons (my new obsession) - Dashing Diva in Burnt Orange.


----------



## IntheOcean

OPI Live and let die, one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Jessica Geleration " Wild Berries".


----------



## fendifemale

Kiara Sky- High MINTenance


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

OPI Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## pmburk

Another press on mani! Dashing Diva License to Chill.


----------



## pmburk

Better pics in actual daylight.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## pmburk

Fresh mani but repeated color that I can’t get enough of  - Dashing Diva press ons in License to Chill.


----------



## dotty8

*Anny - Loving Coral* (matching my YSL lipstick )


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Plussizegirl

Jessica Geleration Festival Fuchsia


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> *Anny - Loving Coral* (matching my YSL lipstick )


Such a pretty shade!  I feel like it's the spring/daytime/young girl version of the classic red. And I love it when lips and nails match! How unfortunate that I wear black/dark nail polish most of the time...


Plussizegirl said:


> Jessica Geleration Festival Fuchsia


Very pretty!


----------



## Plussizegirl

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty shade!  I feel like it's the spring/daytime/young girl version of the classic red. And I love it when lips and nails match! How unfortunate that I wear black/dark nail polish most of the time...
> 
> Very pretty!


Thank you InTheOcean!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Rose Renaissance ❤️


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Beige Leger ❤️


----------



## Just.Stine

Shellac


----------



## michellem

Did my own OPI Gelcolor strawberry margarita


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc West End (orange-y red/vermillion)


----------



## misstrine85

A spring classic for me: Essie Mint Candy Apple ❤️


----------



## michellem

Another at home gel mani...Opi look at my bow with a silver glitter gellac layer on thumbnail.


----------



## misstrine85

My oast two manis: Gosh Holographic and American Apparel Neon Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Almond


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Gelish Light Elegant - My favorite Spring Color!


----------



## michellem

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Gelish Light Elegant - My favorite Spring Color!
> 
> View attachment 4709917


Pretty color!


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Regents Place


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Acai base coat & top coat


----------



## taniherd

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4710347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nails Inc Regents Place


Pretty color. Beautiful ring.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

michellem said:


> Opi scores a goal



I’m so sad this color was discontinued. I lost my bottle and have yet to replace it...your post just reminded me to scour eBay!


----------



## michellem

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> I’m so sad this color was discontinued. I lost my bottle and have yet to replace it...your post just reminded me to scour eBay!


It’s a beautiful color...I don’t know why they discontinued it


----------



## michellem

Another home gel mani...Opi tickle my France-y.


----------



## roundandround

Finally wear Dior Rush Hour


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Acai (base coat) & top coat.. No color this week


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Abbey Road. Finally, a lavender I can wear!


----------



## MahoganyQT

It’s been a while since I posted, but my nails are thriving now and I am even more appreciative of the fact they are natural and polishable by me during social distancing. I’ve been changing them to spring colors every week. This is China Glaze Peach Fizz.


----------



## rutabaga

Dior Vibrato. Not sure I like this color:


----------



## roundandround

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4719806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Vibrato. Not sure I like this color:



I love Vibrato, beautiful neutral IMO. I placed this color on my top 5 favorite Dior np.


----------



## michellem

Opi Gelcolor sorry I’m fizzy today


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Regents Park:


----------



## MahoganyQT

Julep Betsy topped with Julep Claudia on the accent nail.


----------



## BevS813

OPI Bogota Blackberry on both fingers and toes


----------



## michellem

Home gel mani...Opi gelcolor sorry I’m fizzy today


----------



## coniglietta

Wake Make Ginger Pink


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI You're Such A Kabuki Queen


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Quarter Of A Cent-Cherry


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Dulce De Leche


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Atomic Orange


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Very Precious Effects - 403


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Los Cabos Coral


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Set In Stone


----------



## taniherd

Lilypad Lacquer Bubble Yummo


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI From Here To Eternity


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sinful colors Emerald Envy


----------



## Suntaurus

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## MahoganyQT

Revlon Color Stay Bamboo


----------



## inverved

*Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Taupe Priority


*


----------



## cmm62

DL ‘Fire on the Horizon’


----------



## rutabaga

Happy Nail Polish Day!



Nails Inc West End


----------



## PolishObsessed

Barry M Peanut Butter


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Going My Way Or Norway


----------



## BevS813

Essie Sway in Crochet


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Tiramisu For Two


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Mayfair Lane


----------



## skyqueen

Strawberry Margaretta  OPI


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vendetta by Londontown..not loving the color but the quality of the polish is nice


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Tempura-ture Is Rising!


----------



## BevS813

essie everything's rosy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry


----------



## Chineka

Sage by Palate Polish. I layered Cookies n Cream by Palate Polish on my ring finger.


----------



## roundandround

Not so me mani but brings a smile to my face lol I kinda like all the happy colors 

KOH- No worries, Dior Acapulco, Chanel Techno Bloom, YSL Peace Green, Dior Calypso


----------



## misstrine85

Essie Viva Antigua ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Back to sheer pink...Esse Sugar Daddy


----------



## pmburk

YSL Beige Leger on toes, hands are Dashing Diva Magic Press, I think the pattern is Tantastic.


----------



## pmburk

YSL Beige Leger on toes, hands are Dashing Diva Magic Press, I think the pattern is Tantastic.


----------



## lakeshow

Three coats of OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy


----------



## Doglover1610

Currently rocking Color Club in Yellin' Yellow with a base of IBD Carte Blanche - perfect neon summer shade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Londontown Vendetta


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm in my red phase, so... red! OPI I Love You Just Be-Cusco


----------



## Astb

Hello ladies,
It's been a long time since I posted here, but I'm happy to see this thread is still going strong!

This is a combo nail polish post since I did an ombre.

Blue: OPI No Room for the Blues
Purple: OPI Do You Lilac It?
Pink: Clinique Pinkini




Edit: I forgot to mention I did a base coat of OPI Angel with a Leadfoot to make the colors come through better.


----------



## Astb

dotty8 said:


> *Anny - Loving Coral* (matching my YSL lipstick )


Very cool color coordination!



roundandround said:


> Not so me mani but brings a smile to my face lol I kinda like all the happy colors
> 
> KOH- No worries, Dior Acapulco, Chanel Techno Bloom, YSL Peace Green, Dior Calypso
> 
> View attachment 4782144
> 
> View attachment 4782146


I love trying new things like that, even if it's not normally my thing. Plus it's an excuse to wear more shades of nail polish. Lol



Chineka said:


> Sage by Palate Polish. I layered Cookies n Cream by Palate Polish on my ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780525


That's a very pretty moss green. It looks good with the chunky glitter.


----------



## PolishObsessed

Barry M Damson


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI My Chihuahua Bites


----------



## PolishObsessed

L’Oréal Carmin Parisien


----------



## PolishObsessed

Rimmel Wood You


----------



## BevS813

Essie-let it ripple


----------



## Love Of My Life

Londontown Vendetta


----------



## Cams

Chanel interdict


----------



## pmburk

Essie Gel Couture in Wool Me Over


----------



## skyqueen

A great red


----------



## BevS813

Essie-mojito madness


----------



## pmburk

CND Vinylux in Grace, for the first official day of Fall tomorrow! Also trying out the Vinylux Gel-like Effect top coat for the first time.


----------



## taniherd

Colors by Llarowe 
Connie, You Saucy Minx


----------



## pmburk

Essie Gel Couture in Patterned & Polished. So far I am really impressed with the wear of this line.


----------



## chowlover2

I love that!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel 711 Pure White


----------



## Grande Latte

Dior vibrato.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Bottom Layer: OPI gel Breakfast at Tiffany's
Top Layer: OPI gel Five-and-Ten

I wanted a fall neutral color nail that was not too dark. The combination of these two shades made a pretty pearlized gold color. I am pleased with the result!


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Victoria - Deep blood red with a jelly finish. I will never ever stray from Nails Inc again! I’ve been using Zoya for my past few manis and  I notice tip wear within a day and the polish seems to rub off the nail... so strange.


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## roundandround

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Bottom Layer: OPI gel Breakfast at Tiffany's
> Top Layer: OPI gel Five-and-Ten
> 
> I wanted a fall neutral color nail that was not too dark. The combination of these two shades made a pretty pearlized gold color. I am pleased with the result!
> 
> View attachment 4882731



Very pretty!


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Toucan Do It If You Try


----------



## PolishObsessed

China Glaze Seas The Day


----------



## misstrine85

Diorific Red Wonders ❤️ With and without flash:


----------



## skyqueen

A fun, bright red...OPI Coca-Cola Red


----------



## Pevi

Essence This is Me collection in No. 1, Freaky. I love it!


----------



## chowlover2

T_hat is so pretty._


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Plussizegirl

O.P.I. Reykjavik has all the hot Spots.


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## Pevi

Essence Fame Fatale, a classic and bright jelly red.


----------



## Pevi

I chipped my red mani on Saturday. It was entirely my fault. So I bought a nail polish I had wanted for a loooong time, Funny Bunny. It’s really popular on line with everybody saying white is the perfect color for summer. OMG! A total fail! It was a streaky mess, even with 4 coats in some nails. Awful. 
I ended up repainting my nails with Essence legally pink, not a perfect formula either, but way better than Funny Bunny. What a waste if time and money!


----------



## Stephanieg218

Pevi said:


> I chipped my red mani on Saturday. It was entirely my fault. So I bought a nail polish I had wanted for a loooong time, Funny Bunny. It’s really popular on line with everybody saying white is the perfect color for summer. OMG! A total fail! It was a streaky mess, even with 4 coats in some nails. Awful.
> I ended up repainting my nails with Essence legally pink, not a perfect formula either, but way better than Funny Bunny. What a waste if time and money!


I tried Funny Bunny and I can‘t make it work .  It is a streaky mess for me too and I don’t understand how it gets so much hype.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Vamp


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva gloss strips in City Nights. My first time trying them (I normally wear their Magic Press nails, or a longwear type polish like Vinylux or Essie Gel Couture). Application went pretty easily and so far I'm pleased! 

Bonus - the package has enough strips for 2 full manicures, and they claim they don't dry out so I will be able to use them later.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## michellem

Gelish my forbidden love


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva gloss strips - Power Player. 

These really do wear like a gel manicure for me - perhaps even better! The last set wore for an entire week with no chips or tip wear. I took them off only because I wanted to change colors.


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Pinkie*

My nails are awful, is there any recommendation for nail strengthener


----------



## chowlover2

Pinkie* said:


> My nails are awful, is there any recommendation for nail strengthener


There is something called IBX that you can find on Ebay. I's pricey, but works great. I've been using for about 4 yrs now. You put one layer on and bow dry with a hair dryer for 2 min. Then you put the 2nd bottle on and you do need a gel lamp to cure it for 2 min. That's what laminates the layers of the nail together. After about 2 uses you will see a significant difference. When your nails are in good shape I just use monthly for maintenance.


----------



## Pinkie*

chowlover2 said:


> There is something called IBX that you can find on Ebay. I's pricey, but works great. I've been using for about 4 yrs now. You put one layer on and bow dry with a hair dryer for 2 min. Then you put the 2nd bottle on and you do need a gel lamp to cure it for 2 min. That's what laminates the layers of the nail together. After about 2 uses you will see a significant difference. When your nails are in good shape I just use monthly for maintenance.


Thanks so much i will have a Look on eBay


----------



## Pinkie*

chowlover2 said:


> There is something called IBX that you can find on Ebay. I's pricey, but works great. I've been using for about 4 yrs now. You put one layer on and bow dry with a hair dryer for 2 min. Then you put the 2nd bottle on and you do need a gel lamp to cure it for 2 min. That's what laminates the layers of the nail together. After about 2 uses you will see a significant difference. When your nails are in good shape I just use monthly for maintenance.


Is it this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IBX-Mini...578825?hash=item5b7caa9849:g:yjsAAOSw9nVfVhQa


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva Magic Press, not sure of the name as it isn't on the package. Did them last night about 10:30 p.m.


----------



## pmburk

Pinkie* said:


> My nails are awful, is there any recommendation for nail strengthener



My current favorite is Kur Londontown's Get Well Nail Recovery. It isn't the cheapest, but it wears like iron and works great for me. I even use it as a base coat under polish or my gel strips, and get awesome wear.

When I'm not wearing polish, I like to massage a thick coat of argan oil or a strengthening cream like Hoofer's Choice (around $3 at Sally Beauty) into my bare nails and cuticles.


----------



## Pinkie*

pmburk said:


> My current favorite is Kur Londontown's Get Well Nail Recovery. It isn't the cheapest, but it wears like iron and works great for me. I even use it as a base coat under polish or my gel strips, and get awesome wear.
> 
> When I'm not wearing polish, I like to massage a thick coat of argan oil or a strengthening cream like Hoofer's Choice (around $3 at Sally Beauty) into my bare nails and cuticles.


Thanks will have a Look also


----------



## Pevi

pmburk said:


> Dashing Diva gloss strips - Power Player.
> 
> These really do wear like a gel manicure for me - perhaps even better! The last set wore for an entire week with no chips or tip wear. I took them off only because I wanted to change colors.


Those look great!


----------



## Pevi

Big Apple Red for starting this weekend


----------



## Pevi

Pinkie* said:


> My nails are awful, is there any recommendation for nail strengthener


Do your nails peel or break?


----------



## Pinkie*

Pevi said:


> Do your nails peel or break?


Break


----------



## Pevi

Pinkie* said:


> Break


Then don’t use a hardener, what you need is cuticle oil morning and night to make them pliable


----------



## Pinkie*

Pevi said:


> Then don’t use a hardener, what you need is cuticle oil morning and night to make them pliable


Thank You 
Any recomendation


----------



## michellem

Gelish good gossip


----------



## Deleted 698298

Ciate London “White Heat”


----------



## Pevi

Pinkie* said:


> Thank You
> Any recomendation


I like avoplex from opi and the revlon cuticle oil


----------



## pmburk

Christmas week mani! Mix of Color Street Merry Berry and Dashing Diva Boss Lady strips. The Color Street strips were faster to apply and file down, so I’m anxious to see if they wear as well as the Dashing Diva strips.

Toes are OPI I Love You Just Be-Cusco.


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Big Apple Red...good holiday color


----------



## Deleted 698298

Kure Bazaar Macaron (2layers)


----------



## pmburk

Changed it up and wearing regular polish - Zoya Leia - this week.


----------



## misstrine85

The same NYE mani as I have been wearing since 2017: Chanel Ciel De Nuit. With and without flash ❤️


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor Miami beet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## snibor

Shellac the color is holographic with an opi sparkle polish over it.


----------



## Souzie

Kiara Sky dip powder in sterling..


----------



## iriza

Chanel Coup de Coeur


----------



## Leo the Lion

Gucci in Dorothy Turquoise


----------



## misstrine85

My DH chose white with silver shimmer as the snow we finally got:

Dior Optic White and Dior Diamond.


----------



## x_shirley

Opi passion is my go-to when I don’t feel like picking a color or doing designs


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Expressie Bolt and Be Bold. It’s identical to Nails Inc Nama Stay In Tonight (deep brick orange-red)


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Colville Mews


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## dotty8

*Dior *- Minimal


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Expressie We Don’t Mesh. It’s kinda pretty in an ugly way.


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Purrsey

Nude and glitter


----------



## skyqueen

Finally found a great pink-red color wth a bit of shimmer. OPI, but forgot to check the name out...hopefully I can find it again!


----------



## shesnochill

Took my fiancé to his first pedi. And my first mani since getting engaged!  I also believe this is my first mani in the last two years.  

OPI S86 @ the salon. I forgot to write down the exact name. Sorry!

Before:




After:


----------



## Souzie

Kiara Sky dip powder in Pinking of Sparkle..


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Madrid it for the ‘Gram. Thought it would be a medium orange cream, but it’s more of a cantaloupe color.

Edited to add pic:


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SMoke Red


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster


----------



## Souzie

Kiara Sky dip powder in Chinchilla..


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Alpine Snow


----------



## pmburk

No pic, but wearing Londontown's Crowning Crumpet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les cerises de temps


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Mod-ern Girl


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel Metallic Bloom


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Chillato


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Summer Hot Pink


----------



## rutabaga

Dior Orange Sienna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## pmburk

Londontown Kur Illuminating Nail Concealer


----------



## rutabaga

Suiteleven Sunny Side Up


----------



## taniherd

Elevation Polish Arabian Sea II


----------



## Love Of My Life

pmburk said:


> Londontown Kur Illuminating Nail Concealer



Do you like the look of this?
I ask because I use their nail polish, cuticle oil & cream & was thinking about this?
I did not like the smell of their remover at all..


----------



## pmburk

Love Of My Life said:


> Do you like the look of this?
> I ask because I use their nail polish, cuticle oil & cream & was thinking about this?
> I did not like the smell of their remover at all..



I like it for a fast, low maintenance mani. Two coats of the concealer with the Gel Genius top coat, and I have what I like to call the "royal manicure" - very reminiscent of Meghan Markle's wedding nails. It's a very sheer slightly-pinkish white, and I find it applies non-streaky, dries super fast, doesn't require a base coat, and wears well. I don't have any nail yellowing to cover, but I think it would work nicely for that. I know the website describes it as iridescent, and the color reminds me of opal, but it isn't shimmery or glittery at all.

I haven't tried their remover.


----------



## rutabaga

Olive & June KMC. It’s a dusty sage/pistachio cream.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Nail of the Day - OPI Funny Bunny, just 2 coats


----------



## merekat703

barbie pink!


----------



## michellem

Opi Lima tell you about this color


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc White Out on tips
Suiteleven Dreamsicle on toes


----------



## dotty8

*Anny *- Lilac district


----------



## michellem

Opi just lanai-ing around


----------



## rose60610

OPI Hello Kitty Let's Be Friends powder dip


----------



## Souzie

Kiara Sky dip powder in Matcha Latte...


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Mademoiselle...perfect with a tan


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc White Out


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## pmburk

Zoya Leia - one of my favorites.

Got a pic while taking a pic of my rings.


----------



## pmburk

OPI Yank My Doodle gel.


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## BeachBagGal

OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster.  A great
Summer color!


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Such a Re-Leaf


----------



## roundandround

One of my favorite Opi nail polish color


----------



## roundandround

BeachBagGal said:


> OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster.  A great
> Summer color!



One of my favorite Opi nail polish color


----------



## Pevi

Catrice ICONails in 63 Early Mornings, Big Shirt, Perfect Nails. It’s a purple-y neutral with blue-purple micro shimmer. Sounds awful, but it’s actually pretty


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Sunlight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## nightbefore

I don’t wear nail polish very often but I really love this shade. Essie-bordeaux


----------



## pursegirl3

OPI Start to Finish. One coat you are done !


----------



## elliexp

Currently wearing Sinful Colors in Endless Blue. It is a gorgeous Cobalt blue shade!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mavala London


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Mayfair Lane. Perfect pastel pink for tomorrow’s baby shower!


----------



## oram56385

I am currently wearing *Revlon ColorStay Nail Polish* and I bought this nail polish at this site because this nail polish tends to produce bubbles after it dries out, but you can use a base coat to prevent this issue.


----------



## Amazona

Rossi dip nails with Dress to Impress (pink) and Tiara (glitter). My thumbs are both full on glitter as well. Love the colors and products.   This was the first time I used Rossi dips (and the first time I've used dip since 2002 or something), I need to work a bit on the shape but I'm happy I got this good a result for a first try.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Going 90’s style with some neons in expensive nail polish…..pink for toes, yellow green for finger nails.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Going 90’s style with some neons in expensive nail polish…..pink for toes, yellow green for finger nails.
> View attachment 5133840


*in inexpensive nail polish.  Lol


----------



## Amazona

Rossi dips with gel polish base&top coats. Tip is Oh La La!, the pink is Dress to Impress and I added a tiny touch of Snow White to brighten the lighter side of the ombré. This was my first ombré with dips, and I'm really impressed with how well I did!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Emilie Heathe The Perfect Red


----------



## Kelly M

'Corner Office' by Formula X 
Devastated that this brand was discontinued  it was my favorite. Recently put some paint thinner into the bottle and it's good as new!!


----------



## rutabaga

Suite Eleven Dreamsicle

I like the color and want to support a small business/indy nail polish line, but the formula is SO thick and goopy. The brush is also not the best... I’ve been spoiled by Nails Inc.


----------



## Souzie

Kiara sky dip powders in Fancynator and Pink Slippers...


----------



## Luv n bags

Every blue and purple shade that Kokie makes.  Yes, my favorite nail polish!


----------



## michellem

Photo courtesy of my 8 year old


----------



## Pevi

Essence My Love Diary. Perfect formula!


----------



## Kelly M

'Exhibit A Line' by Essie (Gel Couture)
Borrowed this from a friend the other day. Very bright & fantastic summer color  First time using the Gel Couture line (I'm more of an OPI regular polish person) so we'll see how this holds up!


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Red Lake, MN


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Neon Green


----------



## pmburk

Essie Gel Couture in Fairy Tailor. Need to take a decent picture!


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Pevi

Catrice Rosywood Hills. Very pretty creme rosy brown. I feel it’s not very “me” (I like brighter or darker colors, something that pops a bit more as I am an understated dresser everywhere else) but it looks really elegant.


----------



## wimp

Let me know if this isn't allowed since I didn't do it myself but i'm obsessed with my latest nails


----------



## chowlover2

Pevi said:


> Catrice Rosywood Hills. Very pretty creme rosy brown. I feel it’s not very “me” (I like brighter or darker colors, something that pops a bit more as I am an understated dresser everywhere else) but it looks really elegant.


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Pevi

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Neon yellow dip powder from Amazon. They glow in the dark.


----------



## pmburk

Essie Gel Couture in Fairy Tailor, yet again!


----------



## pmburk

Essie Gel Couture in Wool Me Over.
This formula is my favorite longwear polish as it lasts well and looks gel-like. One coat of Gelous as a base coat, 3 coats of polish, and the Essie Gel Couture top coat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Dune


----------



## luvprada

Base Coat Nails in Vine


----------



## chowlover2

I love this!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Cuccio Gaia and matte top coat


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie - Sand Tropez


(not sure I like it on my hands... LOVE this on my toes!!!)


----------



## PolishObsessed

Sally Hansen So Much Fawn


----------



## michellem

Opi just Lanaiing around


----------



## H’sKisses

Rainbow Honey The Element of Magic.

Haven’t done a glitter mani in forever because I hate removal but I’ve been ignoring my Helmer full of pretties for too long.


----------



## TinyB

My favorite color


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Rose Ballet


----------



## H’sKisses

Revlon Ruby Ribbon. Such a nice, smooth velvety matte. I’m so ready for the holidays!


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Revlon Ruby Ribbon. Such a nice, smooth velvety matte. I’m so ready for the holidays!


So pretty!


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## BevS813

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## pmburk

Color Street nail strips in Sahara Jewel. 

This is 2 layers with Kur Get Well Nail Recovery as base coat and Maxus top coat.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hermes Brun Bistre


----------



## ABigBagLover

My current set


----------



## TinyB

Dip n' duo #136 and DND #140 khaki rose


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Dutch Tulip...great bright red!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## Proximus

Dior Rouge 999.


----------



## leechiyong

Orly x Lisa Frank:


----------



## wimp

Got these done yesterday  love them so much


----------



## michellem

Opi bogota blackberry


----------



## pmburk

Color Street strips in Moon River


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Madam President...Dirty Harry loves the color!


----------



## michellem

Kiara sky plum it up


----------



## atlantis1982

pmburk said:


> Color Street strips in Moon River
> 
> View attachment 5261826


BMW? (Only asking because A, I'm a car lover and enjoy playing guess-the-vehicle, and B, I have one!)


----------



## nightbefore

It is so hard to capture this colour properly but it is a deeeeeep blue with hint of black. I am in love!


----------



## TinyB

Anniversary/Christmas nails. My left hand was too shaky to draw the snowflake to the other hand lol


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Chita without topcoat


----------



## pmburk

atlantis1982 said:


> BMW? (Only asking because A, I'm a car lover and enjoy playing guess-the-vehicle, and B, I have one!)



Yes, X5. You have a good eye!


----------



## atlantis1982

pmburk said:


> Yes, X5. You have a good eye!


Thank you!  I guess we're twins, mine's an X5 as well!  (And I love it!)


----------



## atlantis1982

KB Shimmer Worth a Shot:


----------



## Love Of My Life

nightbefore said:


> It is so hard to capture this colour properly but it is a deeeeeep blue with hint of black. I am in love!
> View attachment 5274000



Love this! May I ask what shade this is called? Thanks


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva magic press for a fun holiday manicure!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailbery Les Temps des Cerises.. my all time favorite Red


----------



## michellem

Gelish my forbidden love


----------



## PolishObsessed

TBN Tamara-Rama


----------



## skyqueen

I wanted something that went with my new watchband...OPI/I'm Not Really a Waitress.


----------



## Kelly M

Recently started doing gel nails at home after years of regular polish. I don’t think I’ll ever go back!! So much faster, convenient, and long-lasting. Now to grow my gel polish collection  This is “Piña Colada” by Beetles. Beautiful milky white!


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor by popular vote


----------



## violina

Essie - Butler Please


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Russet Tan


----------



## atlantis1982

KB Shimmer Worth a Shot


----------



## pmburk

Deborah Lippmann Dirty Little Secret


----------



## carmen56

Haute Red by Orly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## violina

Sally Hansen Good Kind Pure - Natural Spring


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor get cherried away


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Neon pink/red (does not photograph well!!)

I’m wearing Orly Hotshot (looks NOTHING like the color in the bottle! But looks AMAZING on!)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ORLY - So Fly (Neon Green)


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc. - Sexting (blood red)


----------



## pinky7129

Essie ballet slippers


----------



## Farkvam

Revlon in Pearl. I love barely there shades.


----------



## inimitable

Essie Chinchilly & Essie A Cut Above on ring finger


----------



## lill_canele

Essie- of corset
(With normal clear top coat and Matt coat)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Neon orange - picture doesn't do it justice IT IS SO BRIGHT!!
Orly- Melt your popsicle


----------



## Kelly M

Did some very subtle Valentine's Day nails   
First time drawing on shapes so I think it came out okay!
Base: Kim Nude by Beetles (gel)
Hearts: Piña Colada by Beetles (gel)


----------



## sgj99

skyqueen said:


> I wanted something that went with my new watchband...OPI/I'm Not Really a Waitress.
> 
> View attachment 5282487


Still a classic polish ❤️


----------



## michellem

Gelish my forbidden love


----------



## pinky7129

Opi Bubble Bath


----------



## sibsib

OPI Tickle my France-y. The nicest nude.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa

These are two of my favorites that I'm wearing these days, Dream Within A Dream and Cool Blast!


----------



## violina

Essie - Butler Please


----------



## pmburk

Not polish, but Red Aspen nails in Maisey’s Hayride.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Orly Glowstick
(Does not photograph well... This is GLOWSTICK YELLOW!!) I absolutely LOVE IT


----------



## pmburk

Hermes Rose Coquille, with the Hermes base and top coats.

It’s that perfect light semi-opaque milky pink. The color reminds me a lot of Essie Fairy Tailor. Application was beautiful and not streaky at all. Top coat texture is very thick, almost like Seche Vite. Dry time took about 15 minutes total.


----------



## michellem

Opi just Lanaiing around


----------



## pmburk

Deborah Lippmann Dirty Little Secret.


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor by popular vote


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Cherry Mocha


----------



## lill_canele

Essie- 300 play date


----------



## Don aka Alyssa

SO PRETTY, I'm a purple addict, lilac, lavender, I adore them, I'll be getting that Essie polish!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## philru

Test trying to reply for the first time


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor strawberry margarita


----------



## pmburk

Hermes Rose Coquille


----------



## limom

pmburk said:


> Hermes Rose Coquille


Is it worth the expense in your opinion?
Does it stay on for a full week with regular activities?


----------



## inverved

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Buff And Tumble.


----------



## lill_canele




----------



## americandreaming

Essie Mademoiselle


----------



## elinm_85

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and a nail polish addict, lmao! At the moment I'm wearing Freestyle by Barry M. Might post a photo later bc I'm lazy and can't be bothered to do it now


----------



## elinm_85

Freestyle - Barry M


----------



## violina

Zoya Darcy, which is a sunny yellow.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Essie’s “Clothing Optional“ is a new fave. I always end up buying at least a couple of nude or mauve nail polishes per year, haha!


----------



## IntheOcean

OPI Ayahuasca made me do it


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Organdi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford F*****g Fabulous...


----------



## elinm_85

Inglot 990 with a blue shimmer topper 
	

		
			
		

		
	



the camera makes it alot bluer, it's less vibrant and more bluegreen in person


----------



## michellem

Opi it’s a girl


----------



## pmburk

Hermes Rose Coquille, yet again.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Eastern Light


----------



## lill_canele

Dior Nail Glow
(And if you decide to buy, just fyi, the silver top is a cap you need to pull off)


----------



## cola410

Different Dimension - Quasar


----------



## elinm_85

Desert Sage by Kiss (I think)
H&M matte top coat


----------



## elinm_85

Essie - Topless and Barefoot

I had this photo in my archives and I really like it so I wanted to share it even though this is from a while ago


----------



## pmburk

Dior Dune.


----------



## JimLovesPurses

OPI Big Apple Red on my Toes. I live in sandals and my toes are always polished even though I don't polish my fingernails. I am also a polish addict.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Zoya Courtney


----------



## elinm_85

Essie Bordeaux


----------



## elinm_85

elinm_85 said:


> Essie Bordeaux


Oops I meant to post this in the 'What color are your toenails?' thread  since this color is on my toes and not my fingers haha


----------



## elinm_85

It's national nail polish day today so to celebrate I wore a light blue Essie nail polish, because blue and especially light blue is my favorite color and Essie is my favorite nail polish brand. This is a new Essie  polish that I just bought called Blooming Friendship




I also did a comparison between other light blue Essie's I own and one Rimmel London polish


From L–R: Rimmel London Breakfast in Bed
Essie Blooming Friendship
Essie Blue-La La
Essie Bikini So Teeny

Happy national nail polish day!!


----------



## BevS813

Essie splash of grenadine


----------



## PewPew

Elin_m85 mentioning Essie Bordeaux had me digging out my old bottle for a spin. I love red cremes & had forgotten how meditative and calming I used to find doing my nails! (I had an allergic reaction to a gel-like polish and gave my nails a long break.)

Essie was my first “fancy salon brand” back in the day & I still love the cute square bottles. I feel like I have more control with the smaller brush vs. a wider brush like OPI.
Photo by: lenallure.com


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## violina

China Glaze Nail Polish Bizarre Blurple


----------



## PewPew

Essie Chinchilly. This is a creme “greige” color that I love out of the bottle, but it gets more brown over the week / with exposure to sunlight. (My bottle’s quite old & it’s been a popular shade, so it’s possible that this quirk in the formula was fixed.)
Photo by: www.frmheadtotoe.com


----------



## PewPew

Going out of my color comfort zone this weekend! These are oldies that I don’t wear as often as my reds and neutrals…

[Friday] KBShimmer Stonewashed - a dusty denim creme
Photo by: www.KellieGonzo.com




[Saturday] Essie Under the Twilight - an almost black “blurple” creme.
Photo by:www.OfLoveandLacquer.com


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Chillato


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Odette - dusty orchid creme
Photo by: www.Aliquidlacquer.com


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Icelanded A Bottle of OPI


----------



## sgj99

OPI That’s Berry Darling


----------



## PewPew

Fingerpaints (aka Sally’s Beauty Supply brand) - Free Form Fawn. Warm mauve creme, smooth formula.
Photo by: www.chasingdaisiesblog.com


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Catrice Pink Clay


----------



## jelliedfeels

Chanel utopia


----------



## rutabaga

OPI Funny Bunny. Such a pretty white but so streaky!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OPI Gimme a Lido Kiss - one-coat wonder, firey warm red


----------



## PewPew

Essie Serene Slate - stone gray creme

Photo by: @Essie_envy on IG, formerly essieenvy.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

Emilie Heathe The Perfect Red


----------



## PewPew

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5430925
> 
> Chanel utopia


I had to come back to oogle your gorgeous ring!  Chanel utopia also compliments it so well


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Catrice Neon yellow (pictures DO NOT do this justice! It's insanely bright!) I LOVE IT!!


----------



## jelliedfeels

PewPew said:


> I had to come back to oogle your gorgeous ring!  Chanel utopia also compliments it so well


Thank you so much! it’s amber in silver and yes I love it with the sort of apricot pink colour of the polish.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sophie-Rose said:


> Catrice Neon yellow (pictures DO NOT do this justice! It's insanely bright!) I LOVE IT!!
> View attachment 5433032


How many coats of this polish do you put on?


----------



## sdkitty

Sophie-Rose said:


> Catrice Neon yellow (pictures DO NOT do this justice! It's insanely bright!) I LOVE IT!!
> View attachment 5433032


your hands and nails look so perfect in both of the pic you posted recently


----------



## Jktgal

I haven't bought a new polish since 2019. You're giving me inspirations, ladies. Keep it coming.


----------



## poleneceline

Sally Hansen 523 Thyme is Money and 510 Gain Mo-Mint-Um









						Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Nail Color - 510 Gain Mo-Mint-Um - 0.31 fl oz
					

Read reviews and buy Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Nail Color - 510 Gain Mo-Mint-Um - 0.31 fl oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				











						Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Nail Color - 523 Thyme Is Money - 0.31 fl oz
					

Read reviews and buy Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Nail Color - 523 Thyme Is Money - 0.31 fl oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BalenciagaKitte said:


> How many coats of this polish do you put on?



this is three layers and a top coat
To be honest, two layers was also fine, but I decided to add a third 
 For such a cheap nail polish I’m really impressed with the quality!!

i also have Orly neon yellow and the Catrice is by far superior!!!


----------



## luvprada

Cheerio by Londontown which is cruelty free.


----------



## violina

Velvet Hexagon - Security, Engineering, And Operations


----------



## PewPew

Dior Diorific Frimas - taupe/greige polish with golden flecks. It’s a holiday polish from way back in 2013 & I don’t wear it often, but it sits on my dresser because the bottle is so cute (looks like a Christmas ornament).

photo by: www.pointlesscafe.com


----------



## maminimu

violina said:


> Velvet Hexagon - Security, Engineering, And Operations
> 
> View attachment 5434487


Thank you, for sharing.


----------



## Chanel lover26

Essie bachelorette bash


----------



## JDV

Dazzle Dry Prima Ballerina


----------



## skyqueen

At the beach with Essie/Sugar Daddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Emilie Heathe The Perfect Red


----------



## elinm_85

Bikini so Teeny by Essie

It seems the formula for this polish is/has been two or more different shades, I'm on my second bottle and to me it seems this one is darker than the previous one I had and also recently I saw a swatch of it that seemed even lighter, so I'm a bit confused...

Those of you who own it or are knowledgable, what do you think, has Essie made the formula darker? is there more than one shade of this one floating around?


----------



## PewPew

elinm_85 said:


> View attachment 5443280
> 
> Bikini so Teeny by Essie
> 
> has Essie made the formula darker? is there more than one shade of this one floating around?



*raises a shamefully unpolished hand* ✋ Longtime Essie fan here! There’s definitely some variation in color for Bikini so Teeny bottles. Initially (like 5+ years ago), the occasional dark bottle seemed like a batch issue & not intentional since Essie’s official swatches & sponsored reviews showed the lighter version and the descriptions were of a pale cornflower or powder blue.

Here’s a photo showing color variation between bottles from as early as 2016. Photo credit: www.swatchandreview.com.

Note: while some polishes do change color over time due to the pigment changing with light exposure, but this is two different colors rather than a case of color-changing pigments.


If people are consistently seeing the darker version in the regular Essie polish now, I suspect they may have intentionally changed the color because there was a big industry push (across brands) to promote sets of regular polish + gel polish, marketed as gel polish for your hands and regular polish for your toes & touch ups (since regular polish pedicures tend to last as long as a gel polish manicure).

Gel polish cures in UV light & some colors are notorious for quickly fading over the course of a manicure as your nails are exposed to sunlight over time. It may have been difficult to have a stable cornflower blue gel polish pigment the exact shade of the original Bikini So Teeny, so they may have quietly changed the formula of the regular polish to one that’s easier to duplicate in gel.


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Payton ~ deep plum jelly polish with scattered holographic glitter. Photo under bright light shows the glitter. Tis a couple shades darker in person

Photo credit: http://www.prettytoughnails.com


----------



## violina

Essie - Butler Please


----------



## PewPew

*Republic Nail - Frida Kahlo Collection *#FKN22 ~ a beautiful orange-based red creme with matching lipstick.




With the permission of Frida Kahlo’s foundation, Republic Nail had a gorgeous collection of makeup honoring the artist & her work. It had a limited released in the U.S. thru CVS circa 2017.

More photos of the collection & Kahlo’s artwork are in this beautiful post by MakeUpMuseum.org —









						Republic Nail's homage to Frida Kahlo:  ¡Viva la vida!
					

"At the end of the day, we can endure much more than we think we can." - Frida Kahlo I became obsessed with tracking down a collection of nail polishes and lipsticks featuring Frida Kahlo after Karen at Makeup and...



					www.makeupmuseum.org


----------



## elinm_85

PewPew said:


> *raises a shamefully unpolished hand* ✋ Longtime Essie fan here! There’s definitely some variation in color for Bikini so Teeny bottles. Initially (like 5+ years ago), the occasional dark bottle seemed like a batch issue & not intentional since Essie’s official swatches & sponsored reviews showed the lighter version and the descriptions were of a pale cornflower or powder blue.
> 
> Here’s a photo showing color variation between bottles from as early as 2016. Photo credit: www.swatchandreview.com.
> 
> Note: while some polishes do change color over time due to the pigment changing with light exposure, but this is two different colors rather than a case of color-changing pigments.
> View attachment 5447641
> 
> If people are consistently seeing the darker version in the regular Essie polish now, I suspect they may have intentionally changed the color because there was a big industry push (across brands) to promote sets of regular polish + gel polish, marketed as gel polish for your hands and regular polish for your toes & touch ups (since regular polish pedicures tend to last as long as a gel polish manicure).
> 
> Gel polish cures in UV light & some colors are notorious for quickly fading over the course of a manicure as your nails are exposed to sunlight over time. It may have been difficult to have a stable cornflower blue gel polish pigment the exact shade of the original Bikini So Teeny, so they may have quietly changed the formula of the regular polish to one that’s easier to duplicate in gel.


@PewPew Thank you for explaining!


----------



## PewPew

Essie Angora Cardi
Photo by: @essie_envy / essieenvy.com


----------



## lill_canele

Essie: Play Date
(Pinky: classic silver glitter; Ring finger: classic gold glitter)


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Lilac district


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Ice ice baby


----------



## dotty8

Anny - Bloggers' favorite (the shade depends on the lighting)


----------



## PewPew

OPI Como se llama? - red burgundy creme
photo by: www.cosmeticsanctuary.com


----------



## elinm_85

This color is called Moonlight Dance mattified by H&M matte top coat. Color brand is RK by Kiss


----------



## skyqueen

lill_canele said:


> Essie: Play Date
> (Pinky: classic silver glitter; Ring finger: classic gold glitter)
> 
> View attachment 5579155


I'd know those little paws anywhere!


----------



## elinm_85

Maybelline Color Show Mauve Kiss, Essie Matte About You


----------



## carmen56

Dolly by Barry M.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Emilie Heathe The Perfect Red


----------



## JDV

Dazzle Dry Poised, which is an opaque white with a pink flash.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Como se Llama (OPI) - this looked more brown in the bottle, it seems like a warm peppery burgundy. It's a nice transition-to-fall color for me!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

PewPew said:


> OPI Como se llama? - red burgundy creme
> photo by: www.cosmeticsanctuary.com
> View attachment 5584945


Twins!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today this firey orange from Zoya. I think it's called Gwen. 1 coat with SV topcoat.


----------



## lill_canele

Olive and June “HZ”


----------



## Piercedpapi

Sally hansen asap apple


----------



## elinm_85

Rimmel – 873 Breakfast in Bed 




It has shimmer that doesn't really show up on the nails

I'm not sure I like this, I think it brings out the redness of my hands... *shrug*


----------



## elinm_85

H&M nail polish Parisienne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Rouge Puissant


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor madam president


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc White Out layered with OPI Funny Bunny


----------



## Mariapia

Christian Dior Nail Glow


----------



## elinm_85

Essie Naughty Nautical w. Matte About You top coat



I rhink it matches my Moomin mug rather nicely!


----------



## elinm_85

rutabaga said:


> Nails Inc White Out layered with OPI Funny Bunny


I'd love to see a photo! but ok if you can't!


----------



## rutabaga

elinm_85 said:


> I'd love to see a photo! but ok if you can't!


Sorry I removed it yesterday!

Now I’m wearing Kiko Milano #305 - Artisanal Red


----------



## elinm_85

Essie - Island Hopping; in the autumn sun (this is a few days old mani, so bare with me, there's some wear)


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor just Lanaiing around


----------



## elinm_85

Essie - say it aint soho


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Organdi and Emblemantique


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva Boo Crew


----------



## Piercedpapi

Sally hansen with the beet


----------



## elinm_85

elinm_85 said:


> Essie - say it aint soho


----------



## sgj99

elinm_85 said:


> View attachment 5631595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631596


Perfect for Fall


----------



## Piercedpapi

sgj99 said:


> Perfect for Fall


Yuuup

Ideal for spooky season


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva Marble Universe


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor get cherried away


----------



## PewPew

Essie Armed & Ready ~ deep olive green with copper shimmer

Photo credit: www.goosesglitter.com


----------



## Amazona

Purple for domestic violence awareness month. Redoing my nails tomorrow as Halloween is around the corner.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Amazona said:


> Purple for domestic violence awareness month. Redoing my nails tomorrow as Halloween is around the corner.
> View attachment 5637089


Not trying to be a smartass but I thought october was pink for breast cancer month?


----------



## Amazona

Piercedpapi said:


> Not trying to be a smartass but I thought october was pink for breast cancer month?


That, too.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Amazona said:


> That, too.


I knew about pink but had no idea about the purple 

Thats awesome because I love purples anyway


----------



## Amazona

Piercedpapi said:


> I knew about pink but had no idea about the purple
> 
> Thats awesome because I love purples anyway


It's less known but equally as important a theme. That's why I had a bit of pink in my purple mani as well.


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva cat curse gloss


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc “Bosses Be Like” - the most pigmented khaki cream. Opaque in two coats


----------



## MBUIOGVA




----------



## BagLadyT

Twisted Nightmare Dashing Diva


----------



## lill_canele

Trying new polishes.
Base: OPI black onyx 
Essie expressie: iced out fx filter (930) and oil slick fx filter (900)


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Trying new polishes.
> Base: OPI black onyx
> Essie expressie: iced out fx filter (930) and oil slick fx filter (900)
> 
> View attachment 5641660
> View attachment 5641661
> View attachment 5641662
> View attachment 5641663



Should have totally taken photos under natural light.


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc Victoria: a deep blackberry red crelly that’s perfect for fall.


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva in Blush Suede and Champagne Buff


----------



## elinm_85

Sally Hansen - Pat on the black
Photo is by Polsh Aholic


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva in Fallen Leaves


----------



## Leo the Lion

Obsessed with Essie in high voltage vinyl. My nails I do them myself. Not perfect but o-k.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dior 800 Now


----------



## Kelly M

Beetles - Diana Sky Blue (a513)
Could've used a little cuticle oil & hand cream


----------



## rutabaga

My favorite red: Nails Inc Sexting


----------



## BagLadyT

Argyle Academy Dashing Diva


----------



## michellem

Gelish my forbidden love


----------



## PewPew

Currently in Zoya Heather - a dusty pale pink creme that’s a lovely palette cleanser from my dark fall rotation. Formula is a bit thin/streaky, so I use 3 coats. Photo by: Spaz & Squee http://cilucia.blogspot.com/



For the holiday weekend, Essie In the Lobby - warm plum creme, great formula.
Photo by: www.oflifeandlacquer.com


----------



## lill_canele

For all you neutral lovers out there~


----------



## Kelly M

Holiday nails  Will probably have to redo them before Christmas but really love this color! Wasn’t sure I could pull it off! 
Beetles - Emerald


----------



## BagLadyT

Kelly M said:


> Holiday nails  Will probably have to redo them before Christmas but really love this color! Wasn’t sure I could pull it off!
> Beetles - Emerald
> View attachment 5659066


Can you tell me about the rings on your pointer finger?


----------



## Kelly M

BagLadyT said:


> Can you tell me about the rings on your pointer finger?


Of course! The top one is from Mejuri, 14k yg with little black diamonds. The bottom one is from David Yurman, 18k yg with diamonds and it’s from their petite line I’m pretty sure


----------



## BagLadyT

Kelly M said:


> Of course! The top one is from Mejuri, 14k yg with little black diamonds. The bottom one is from David Yurman, 18k yg with diamonds and it’s from their petite line I’m pretty sure


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly M

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks so much!

Another photo in the sunlight this morning  
This polish is like a chameleon. So beautiful & green in some lights, dark & mysterious in others. Very glad I decided to buy it!


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva Light Show


----------



## pmburk

Dashing Diva gloss strips in Bordeaux Beauty.


----------



## BagLadyT

pmburk said:


> Dashing Diva gloss strips in Bordeaux Beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5665453


A fellow diva!!


----------



## michellem

Opi gelcolor got the blues for red


----------



## Souzie

Kiara Sky dip powder in "I'm Bossy". Also trying out the mixed nail shape trend with a combo of almond and ballerina/coffin shaped nails.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Dazzle Dry in Rapid Red. It’s my first time trying this system and I’m really impressed with the application. It really does dry quickly! Longevity is to be determined. I just can’t keep up with gels and they wreck my fingernails anyways, so I’m hoping this will be a good alternative!


----------



## IntheOcean

MAC Snazzy Hound. This shade is quite a chameleon. Looks dusty gray unless hit by direct light, in which case, it becomes swampy blue-ish green!


----------



## lill_canele

Happy holidays!

Burgundy: notifications on
Green: streetwear n’ tear


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva Wintry Luxe


----------



## vsmr

“No Filter Needed” by Morgan Taylor on my toes


----------



## michellem

Kiara sky gel “dream illusion”


----------



## JVSXOXO

Less is Mauve by Dazzle Dry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Rouge


----------



## BagLadyT

Dashing Diva Peppermint Marvel


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Big Apple Red... nice and bright for the holidays!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Good old fedora. Almost time to switch it up for the holidays though.


----------

